#xubuntu 2007-06-18
<arkanabar> Would it seriously mess up Xfce if KDM was the default display manager?
<tonyyarusso> no
<swhalen> Hello, how do i get undate manager to notify automaticly like in ubuntu?
<swhalen> update*
<kalikiana> swhalen, I think so, but it requires a decent part of gnome.
<arkanabar> None of my package managers are working in xubuntu, but they were fine in kubuntu.  What am I doing wrong?
<arkanabar> They complain about lack of root privileges, and when I run them through sudo, gksu, or kdesu, they are not found.
<testingxub> hello, im using xubuntu and i want to know if there is a good tool to switch "global" network preferences... like proxy, gateways, hosts, ips..
<TheSheep> testingxub: system->network, except it doesn't do the proxy
<testingxub> TheSheep: i didn't like it, im replacing it with wifi-radar right now, but im wondering if there is such a tool to do more things
<TheSheep> testingxub: yes, text editor and the /etc directory
<TheSheep> testingxub: you can also install any application form kde or gnome
<testingxub> TheSheep: ok... but with a script i can modify a lot of system-wide things, but if a i want to modify i.e. firefox network settings, i need to add that
<testingxub> TheSheep: and tomorrow i could install another app, that doesn't read global proxy settings, and i need to add that on the script and so on...
<TheSheep> testingxub: any program that supports proxy reads the http_proxy environment variable, so you can just set that
<testingxub> TheSheep: thanks, i will use wifi-radar and script
<vidd> rather quiet tonight
<vidd> how do you get to the trash?
<vidd> i want to delete something there, but it wont let me
<TheSheep> vidd: .local/share/Trash
<vidd> ty
<vidd> TheSheep, we need to get the xubuntu-desktop to depend on xubuntu-docs
<Akuma_> my laptop's volume control (Fn + F3) doesn't work out of the box; do i have to activate it somehow?
<vidd> Akuma_, you asked about the volume?
<Jester45>  my laptop's volume control (Fn + F3) doesn't work out of the box; do i have to activate it somehow?
<Akuma_> i did
<Akuma_> thanks Jester45
<vidd> Akuma_, did you get my instructions?
<Jester45> Akuma_, did you set up shortcuts
<Akuma_> i didnt
<vidd> add the volume plug in into the taskbar
<Akuma_> vidd:  i did. i think
<vidd> >right-click>add new item>volume
<Akuma_> vidd:  xfce4-mixer?
<Jester45> he is having internet problems
<Akuma_> hmm
<Akuma_> Jester45:  where would i set up the shortcuts to?
<vidd> verizon is REALLY agitating me today
<vidd> >>right click>>add new item>>volume
<Akuma_> vidd:  i did. xfce4-mixer
<vidd> Akuma_, did you get that?
<Jester45> menu -> settings -> keyboardsettings -> shortcuts
<vidd> device = default ?
<Akuma_> yeah. i had already added it; its the only way i can change the volume
<vidd> with it installed...your volume contol items should work
<Akuma_> Jester45:  i mean, where should the shortcut point to - what app
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> i think its amixer
<Akuma_> vidd: yet they don't, so i was wondering if under xfce i had to activate something else
<vidd> your keyboard/laptop does not have special buttons to control volume?
<Akuma_> vidd:  it does. Fn+F5/F6 .. they worked in ubuntu
<vidd> then they should work in xubuntu...as long as the volume controler is open
<Pumpernickel> It's fairly easy to rebind them, if they're not working.
<Akuma_> Pumpernickel:  how can i do that
<Pumpernickel> Setup a custom shortcut to run, e.g: `amixer -c 0 set PCM 2dB+`.
<Akuma_> Pumpernickel:  it .. kinda works
<Akuma_> most of the time it goes up and then comes back to its initial volume
<Akuma_> thanks guys. i'll try and play with it a bit more
<homebrewcider> hey there, trying to install pidgin, failed, said to check log, which I did, there was a line that said "configure: failed program was:
<homebrewcider> | /* confdefs.h.  */"
<homebrewcider> can anyone shine some light on this for me please?
<homebrewcider> can anyoone help me please?
<tonyyarusso> homebrewcider: sounds like a gaim bug more than a Xubuntu problem, but could be wrong.  Aren't there Ubuntu packages floating around yet so you don't have to compile?
<BFTD> is there a CLI torrent client out there?
<homebrewcider> didn't see any on site, was rpms
<homebrewcider> there
<homebrewcider> had option there for either windows   source   fedora core   CentOS/RHEL
<t_> hi
<Jester45> BFTD, rtorrent
<t_> how do i change the list of sessions on the "sessions" menu in the login screen?
<t_> i'd like to add mwm (open motif)
<Jester45> a/s/d raise upload limit by 1/10/100 z/x/c lower by 1/10/100
<Jester45> A/S/D raises download limited by 1/10/100 Z/X/C lower DL, backspace is to start a new torrent
<BFTD> thanks Jester45
<t_> found it .. add mwm.desktop with some options in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Akuma_> can i mount smb/nfs shares in thunar?
<Jester45> you can mount them to a folder then access the folder from in thunar
<Jester45> but thunar cant do it by it's self yet
<Akuma_> thanks. at least i'll stop looking
<Akuma_> =)
<A_b> I am curious as to loading xubuntu on  a p2 400 mhz with 128 ram, should go??
<maxamillion> A_b: yes, i have run it on lesser hardware ... that should be fine (though a little more ram wouldn't hurt)
<A_b> It is my childrens computer :) and I want to get out of win98
<maxamillion> A_b: good idea :) ... yes, Xubuntu should run fine on that machine but i would recommend using the "alternate" installer
<A_b> alternate? I will check web site
<A_b> it is old - bought new in 98 and it is difficult to find memory :/
<maxamillion> A_b: yeah, it will be fine ... you will just show a little performance hit when running heavier applications like firefox (though, the only thing that generally is slow is the initial load time of the application)
<Chikubu> hey pplz, trying to remember a command, it listed my isa and pnp devices, was similar to dsmeg or dsmge cant remember
<tonyyarusso> Chikubu: dmsg
<A_b> maxamillion, thanks I will go to the web site and check out - i read a review that stated xubuntu would be great for older comps
<maxamillion> A_b: well, yes ... i personally think Xubuntu is great for all computers, but it does seem to do wonders for older machines that would otherwise collect dust
<A_b> I have converted a p3 thinkpad 256 to opensuse and my roomies comp with the same but want to explore the xubuntu and also my roomie has a comp coming that I plan to install kubuntu :)
<maxamillion> A_b: xubuntu will run circles around both opensuse and kubuntu in performance, but ultimately it is going to be about what you prefer to use
<A_b> i noticed on the web site it mentions an upgrade available to kde rather than xfce. Is that a big memory drain?
<maxamillion> A_b: kde uses almost 3 times as much memory as Xubuntu does (if i remember correctly)
<maxamillion> A_b: wait ... i think it might only be 2 times as much ... but still
<A_b> i am itching to try out so i will download and burn this eve. thanks maxamillion :)
<maxamillion> A_b: anytime :)
<A_b> I found on the opensuse 10.2 with kde has a little more demand than gnome and xfce is relatively light
<A_b> memory wise that is
<maxamillion> A_b: yes, but i wouldn't call gnome "light" .... xfce yes, fluxbox yes, but not gnome ... its kinda "mediocre" so to speak
<A_b> yes gnome as i tuned it was able to put a lesser demand on ram than kde however xfce was smooth with 256 ram
<maxamillion> ah, yes ... you can configure gnome to be rather decent on resources
<A_b> the old p2 has a 3.2 gig hd will that be a problem?
<A_b> children just use comp to explore game cheats :P
<maxamillion> A_b: not at all, just might want to uninstall unused applications once you get it installed
<maxamillion> A_b: i am using 2.9gb of my 160gb hdd on this machine and i have alot of extra stuff installed
<A_b> cool
<maxamillion> :)
<A_b> i will have to set a low swap file with grub or does xubuntu use grub?
<maxamillion> A_b: yes, xubuntu uses grub and the swap file will be created during installation
<maxamillion> A_b: if you chose to manually partition then you can set the size yourself
<A_b> so grub will auto establish size dependent on size of hd as it did on the installs I did on these machines?
<maxamillion> A_b: yes, but its not grub that does that
<A_b> I meant it established sizes of partitions auto when I installed on these comps and I just agreed sort of thing :/
<maxamillion> A_b: oh, yeah
<maxamillion> A_b: Xubuntu will do the same
<A_b> but because of small hd 3.2 gigs, the swap file size (I don't think I've ever used so far) will determine actual space available for use. so i guess the swap file will have to be in the mbs rather than gigs :)
<maxamillion> A_b: well generally with an older machine like that, the automatic swap space will just be twice the size of the ram, so the auto installer should make the swap space 256mb
<A_b> ok thanks - just needed a referance to relate to when the numbers come up thanks I am going to begin dl and burn :)
<maxamillion> A_b: awesome! enjoy!
<maxamillion> A_b: one thing i will warn about though (xfburn, the default xubuntu cd burner, has a bug that won't let it burn .iso images correctly) ... just something to keep in mind :)
<A_b> merci mon ami or as I say in my language musi cho :)
<maxamillion> A_b: yeah ... but if that machine is that old, i wouldn't imagine it would have a cd-rw drive anyways
<A_b> ok will do the check with the thing in yast (reads media and checks burn or something)
<A_b> no it doesn
<A_b> t
<A_b> also it might need a floppy boot
<maxamillion> A_b: well if you burn with another program or from another computer, it will be fine ... for an older machine like that i recommend a command line tool like wodim
<A_b> i tried a live cd with a first boot in bios and it seemed to just ignore and I always had to use a floppy to load win 98 from cd
<maxamillion> A_b: ok, just a moment ... let me get you a tutorial on how to do that
<A_b> sweet because I wanted to load linux on that machine years ago and wasn
<A_b> t able to figure out a floppy boot
<maxamillion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<maxamillion> A_b: that link will tell you how to get up and running
<A_b> yes i believe so and thanks maxamillion i am gone for a while:)
<maxamillion> A_b: okies
* maxamillion shall be on brb as well ... 
<maxamillion> s/brb/bbl
* maxamillion is away: @UTC-5 - 00:53
<benpicco> Hi, I always get "- connect (22 Invalid argument)" when trying to install something using agt-get
<benpicco> could there be a problem with the proxy settings in /etc/enviroment?
<crimsun> it's more likely a problem with the actual proxy configuration
<benpicco> this I suspected...
<benpicco> how to fix it?
<benpicco> I changed http_proxy="192.168.1.250:3128" to http_proxy="http://192.168.1.250:3128/" now - how to make it use of this?
<benpicco> can I just restart the network without restarting the computer?
<mitrick> hello i got a question
<mitrick> i got an old p2 366mhz with 64mb ram with 4.7gb hd with only pcmcia card that works with ndiswrapper
<mitrick> would xubuntu works on it
<benpicco> 64mb is quiet few..
<benpicco> here it runs on a 600MHz Duron with 128MB and this not very fast
<benpicco> maybe you should use fluxbox or something as window manager
<mitrick> yea
<mitrick> does it have ndiswrapper included?
<maxamillion> mitrick: you might want to try using the server installation and then installing only what you need ontop of that (and yes, you can install ndiswrapper from the repositories)
<logmein> hey everybody
<mitrick> hi
<maxamillion> hello
* maxamillion needs some food ... brb
<benpicco> do I have to reboot the entire computer for updatiing changes in the network configuration?
<mitrick> no
<benpicco> i thought something like that ;)
<benpicco> mitrick: wo do I do it?
<benpicco> *how
<mitrick> u changed network settings where?
<mitrick> for wireless? or eth0
<benpicco> in /etc/enviroment (well i changed the proxy settings)
<mitrick> it should work right away
<benpicco> and something in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<benpicco> hmm, it doesn't.
<mitrick> sudo apt-get update ?
<benpicco> still "- connect (22 Invalid argument)"
<maxamillion> benpicco: there shouldn't be any apt.conf
<maxamillion> benpicco: can you ping google?
<benpicco> maxamillion: no
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> ?
<benpicco> well, I configured the proxy for gaim
<logmein> ping googles IP
<benpicco> what is googles ip?
<logmein> ping it on whatever comp you are chatting on now to find out
<logmein> then ping its ip on the test box
<benpicco> i can ping all ips in the lan
<logmein> oh its a local thing you having trouble with
<benpicco> yes, all pcs in this lan connect to the Internet using a proxy server
<AlexC> how do you upgrade a xubuntu install with the next alternative cd?
<maxamillion> benpicco: google's ip is 209.85.135.103
<benpicco> maxamillion: From 192.168.1.200 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<maxamillion> AlexC: i have been told yes, but i don't advise it because it will only upgrade the packages included on the alternate cd, not the entire system (extra apps installed via the repos, etc.)
<maxamillion> benpicco: yeah, you need to edit your proxy
<benpicco> maxamillion: I did in /etc/enviroment
<AlexC> how do i get it to upgrade them though?
<AlexC> i have the cd in
<AlexC> and i'm logged in on my old one
<benpicco> maxamillion: i added http_proxy="http://192.168.1.250:3128/"
<AlexC> Do i do it in synaptic?
<maxamillion> benpicco: ping has nothing to do with http
<maxamillion> benpicco: ping is icmp traffic, not http ... you might want to look into something else notworking wise, like a gateway configuration
<benpicco> maxamillion: but its a http proxy, it only offeres this protocol
<maxamillion> benpicco: right, but not all traffic is http ... if your proxy doesn't allow other traffic, then other traffic won't go anywhere (in theory)
<benpicco> benpicco: but it does on the windows boxes here... so they do $protocoll over http?
<AlexC> is it really nessesary to backup system?
<maxamillion> AlexC: not in my experiences
<benpicco> there seems to be something wrong with Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.250:3128"; , too - it always tries to connect to 3128:80..
<maxamillion> benpicco: well then check your gateway settings on the machine, in my experience a "destination not reachable" means that your computer can't get a direct route to the path ... which i would assume to be your gateway settings
<benpicco> maxamillion: well.. there is no gateway
<maxamillion> benpicco: yes, there is
<grazie> AlexC: I have a slightly different view on backing up. If you can afford to lose the data don't then bother, if you CAN'T afford to lose the data....
<maxamillion> benpicco: without a gateway a computer can not connect to the internet
<maxamillion> grazie: well in my case i can always afford to lose it ... none of my data is "mission critical"
<benpicco> maxamillion: even, if they use a proxy instead?
<maxamillion> grazie: so i guess i am a little biased
<maxamillion> brb, i need to check my pizza in the oven
<benpicco> well, there IS a gateway, but me was told that this was just a configuration failture as all pcs connect to the internet using this proxy...
<benpicco> but i already entered it in the networks settings
<logmein> there's this program I use and it locks the mouse to the screen, would be really nice if I could use ctrl alt to break out of that, sort of how qemu has things setup. Perhaps there is a different method?
<maxamillion> logmein: that would be specific to that program, not xfce/xubuntu :(
<Chikubu> when you use apt-get, it goes to a server, looks for the file and either downloads or not...anyway to search that data to see what files are there using wildcards?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: i don't follow ... "wildcard" means many different things in many different situations
<Chikubu> like find *isapnptools*
<Chikubu> but the find searching the data on the apt-get server
<logmein> maxamillion: I was wondering if there were any in built linux options to cancel out an applications full control over mouse
<maxamillion> Chikubu: try "apt-cache show <package name> | grep <wildcard>" ... see if that is what you are looking for
<Chikubu> ok
<Pumpernickel> `apt-cache search` has full regex support.
<maxamillion> logmein: not that i know of ... doesn't meant there isn't though
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: oh ... interesting
* maxamillion can't stand regex
<logmein> regex is sweet
<maxamillion> regex is extremely useful, but it annoys me because my memory is mush and i generally mess up a character or two ... which in regex means you get the entirely wrong thing
* maxamillion needs a regex reference card
<crimsun> ... which is why you should use re.compile() :)
<crimsun> make the tool do the hard work
* maxamillion googles re.compile()
<crimsun> import re, silly
<maxamillion> crimsun: ah ... the language of the gods
<maxamillion> :)
<crimsun> :)
<maxamillion> crimsun: import this
<maxamillion> :)
<crimsun> hah
<maxamillion> crimsun: you ever seen that?
<crimsun> maxamillion: yep, a while ago.  It was mentioned in here, I think.
<maxamillion> crimsun: oh ... i probably was ranting about it, as soon as i found out i thought it was the coolest thing ... dunno why, i just thought it was extremely clever
* maxamillion is easily amused
* maxamillion fires up VLC to watch office space
<maxamillion> s/office space/"Office Space"
<crimsun> show 'em your Oh face.
<maxamillion> :O
* maxamillion has a strange sudden urge to learn perl ... all this talk about regex and such :P
* maxamillion reads a little and then loses the previously stated urge ... perl is too ugly
<Akuma_> i'm a bit confused about the xfce gnome/kde compatibility - should i be carefull about something that has been "compiled with support for the GNOME2 GUI" ?
<Akuma_> i'm under the impression that I can actually get any package from the repos and they should be handled fine, but i guess i'd just like to confirm first
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, it'll work.
<Akuma_> what wont? i've tried googling but i guess i didn't hit the right keywords ..
<insmod> 
<Pumpernickel> What do you mean, 'what won't'?  I said it would.
<insmod> <Akuma_> that is correct it is when u mix versions and builds that borks it -- that is what a disrto does is package all things that they believe work well with each other
<Akuma_> Pumpernickel:  seemed to me that "it" refered to the "compiled with support for gnome2" quote.
<Pumpernickel> 'It' was more general.  If you install from the repository, everything should work.
<Pumpernickel> If it doesn't, it's a bug.
<Akuma_> insmod:  Pumpernickel: thanks
<namelessjon> How can I get X11 to give me the options for higher resolutions? The max it wants to give me is 1024x768, which looks kinda bad on this monitor...
<Akuma_> namelessjon:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked wonders for me
<insmod> <namelessjon>edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the new resolution
<Akuma_> namelessjon:  just make sure to select *only* the resolution you want ..
<namelessjon> That worked well. Thanks Akuma (and insmod)
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<TheSheep> kilonux: an obscure reference to a certain niche movie
<kilonux> thanks , i thought it was adressed to me because of deja vu
<TheSheep> kilonux: it was
<kilonux> so i'm doing things that should not be done and I will have to leave you?
<kalikiana> Did you guys read Mark Shuttleworth's blog post about patent deals? He said no and I'm glad he did. Now I might forgive him one or the other questionable tendency. :)
<TheSheep> kilonux: no
<TheSheep> kalikiana: oh, long time no see
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Yeah, hi. :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: --> #xubuntu-offtopic, I need to talk :)
<thrashy> I have two hard drives, both show up in bios but when in xubuntu it seems only 1 hard drive shows on the desktop, how can I detect/find the other?
<kalikiana> thrashy, Change your /etc/fstab.
<TheSheep> !mount | thrashy
<ubotu> thrashy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheSheep> grr
<TheSheep> !fstab | thrashy
<ubotu> thrashy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<thrashy> ok thanks
<Pumpernickel> TheSheep: Niche movie?  Niche?!  I feel degraded.
* TheSheep promises himself to never use sarcasm again on this channel
<Pumpernickel> Me too.
<thrashy> Im running my xubuntu box headless. When it does have monitor connected It runs at 1280*1024 max resolution but headless I cant get it to output any higher than 640*480 and the highest res option is 800x600 which if changed to seems to make no difference to the size of vnc window its displayed in, anyone know whats up?
<TheSheep> thrashy: can't you set the screen size in th vnc options?
<thrashy> only vnc options are "view half size" "full screen" etc, but xubuntu is actualy outputting 640*480 anyway so even if there was an option to make it bigger in vnc it'd come out all upscaled and pixelated
<Pumpernickel> It would be a server option, not a client option, which is set in at least some implementations using the -geometry parameter.
<wormface> thrashy: you boot the machine without the monitor connected?
<etank> does the xubuntu alternate cd have an option on it for OEM installs?
<cellofellow> etank: yse
<cellofellow> yes
<leobloom> hallo! how can I add the dreamlinux theme on xubuntu?
<cellofellow> XFCE doesn't have set, all-encompassing "themes". You'll have to piece it together with panel arrangements, GTK theme, Icon theme, XFWM4 theme, and wallpaper.
<cellofellow> leobloom: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<leobloom> cellofellow that means?=o)
<kalikiana> leobloom, He's gone. He means that there is no "Dreamlinux theme". You will need to find out what particular themes were used and fetch them from the net.
<leobloom> kalikana in fact I havent found any package lie that, I need to rip it and try to install it on other xfce distros I have
<kalikiana> leobloom, That's because currently there is no way to package icons, gtk-style, wm theme, etc. in one place. You will need to look for specific packages for icons, styles, etc..
<leobloom> uhm would it be possible to simply "steal2 them from my distro dreamlinux?
<TheSheep> leobloom: yes, look into /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/icons
<kalikiana> leobloom, If you have an installed dreamlinux, yes. ^^
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Don't get in my way, you linux wise guy :P
* TheSheep crawls back under a rock
<leobloom> I do have dreamlinux installed but I'm tried to look for other distros using xfce, to see if there are lighter ones :D
<TheSheep> leobloom: xubuntu has small chance of being lighter :)
<do1> try zenwalk, that should be a lighter xfce distro :)
<TheSheep> do1: zenwalk does have a fell of being... unpolished
<leobloom> thesheep: well I was thinking bout downloading feisty xubuntu and follow the wiki for the low resource systems :D
<leobloom> in fact I'm trying dreamlinux, zenwalkcore and samlinux at the moment, I thougt bout xubuntu coz I have ubuntu on my workstaiton :D (and I adore the apt-get system :D)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Zenwalk is as unpolished as Xubuntu imho. It even has some fancy features Xbunutu urgently lacks. It's just not targeting 'average' users.
<TheSheep> leobloom: at the moment I'm using a highly customized install of archy -- it takes about 200MB of hdd and 60MB of ram, runs xfce, opera, rdesktop and psi :)
<do1> i think zenwalk is making big steps into the wright direction... it becomes more and more user friendly
<leobloom> I dunno what rdesktop and psi are :D and I'm an average user with little knowledge and a lot of will to learn lol but  many have told me not to start with slack and arch yet =o/
<TheSheep> leobloom: well, customizing power comes at a cost
<kalikiana> do1, "Into the wright direction"? You mean Sim City will be shipped on cd? ;)
<TheSheep> do1: I tried it half a year ago, and it didn't even have fonts properly configured :/
<do1> lol sim city?
<leobloom> thesheep that's why I thought bout xubuntu :D I'm not scared of touching and editing stuff in a system I already know a bit and with guides that are very complete
<do1> try the new version
* kalikiana points to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_Wright ;)
<leobloom> I also thoughtbout  vectorlinux, the guys in the channel seemed very friendly and competent
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Zen has proper fonts. It has video thumbnails, safe hotplugging and samba support, to name a few.
<kalikiana> TheSheep, So maybe the two distros should copy from each other, speaking of features. ;)
<do1> the only problem with zenwalk is the repository
<leobloom> and xubunt doesnt have this stuff?
<leobloom> why is it a problem?
<kalikiana> leobloom, Sadly, no.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: samba support?
<kalikiana> leobloom, Someone has to set it up. ;)
<do1> its small :)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Yes. You can right-click anywhere and say 'Samba browsing' and fuse will do the rest.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: why aren't we "borrowing' it yet? :)
<leobloom> well samba simply lets you brwose the hd wehere xp is installed, no? I can do without it :D
<TheSheep> leobloom: but a lot of peole come here and ask "where is the network in xubuntu?"
<kalikiana> leobloom, Sure, but many need it. ;)
<TheSheep> tbh, they also ask "where is the blue e", but they can get convinced to click the globe instead
<kalikiana> Actually a mount \\some\share /mnt/share isn't even so hard - but I'm lazy. ;)
<leobloom> uhm  I believe it :D but I dont =opo I just want a stripped down system that looks nice and has one app for anything, like vlc for media and openoffice for office stuff plus znes for the games, not a lot as you see :D
<TheSheep> kalikiana: you can write a thunar plugin...
<TheSheep> leobloom: just install perl -- that's one app for everything ;)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, No, I can't. Thunar's interface is pre-alpha. And virtual folders aren't even theoretically done.
<leobloom> perl? what's perl?
<TheSheep> !perl | leobloom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> leobloom: programing language
<do1> is sam-linux actually worth trying?
<leobloom> ah that perl lol :D
<TheSheep> arg, why is gqview used by so many dsitros? it's soooo broken :(
<leobloom> but I can't program not even my videorecorder :p
<leobloom> do1 I have samlinux but havent had the time to test it tom y needs,I've read it has 3d fx working out of the box but since I have no 3d card I cant test that
<do1> and its based on pclinuxos, wright?
<leobloom> yep
<leobloom> wichi is basedo n mandriva
<leobloom> but pclinuxos is not very nice... no real idea behind it, it seems to be a flavour... but it really work perfect for newbies who don't want to get their hands dirty with linux...
<TheSheep> it seems to me that most distros are recently for non-linux users :/
<leobloom> it's the only way to attract people from other os.... win is full of troubles but almost ebd can use it, mac os x is dumbproof (but I have problems myself in making thinks work in "a different way", Ica't explore it)
<TheSheep> leobloom: "almost ebd can use it"?
<leobloom> everybody
<leobloom> sorry, I always  shorten these words :D
<TheSheep> I found it much easier to teach my parents to use xfce than windows
<leobloom> thesheep I believe it but many just know how to use windows, (even though they think they can use a computer... they simply know an OS)
<TheSheep> leobloom: not even that -- customize it a little and they are lost :)
<leobloom> eheh :D I installed vista inspiratpack on a friend's notebook and it took her a week to get that I haden't installed her the whole vista os but only a theme :D
<TheSheep> "what you see is what you get"
<TheSheep> I actually don't like customizable things
<TheSheep> especially when they can be customized to be unusable
<leobloom> for ex?
<TheSheep> if there is no customization, no user preferences, then the developers are forced to make good decissions
<TheSheep> leobloom: the trivial example is white text on white background
<TheSheep> leobloom: but when customizing Windows, it's actually hard to get settings that are usable
<leobloom> uhm but I?m just an idiot user so I never think "it must be hard to put some custamization options here", I say "wtf  my firend can do that on his wondows and I cant! I want it itoo!"
<leobloom> well o far i havent found so muc to be customized, themes, screensavers, icons, sounds and some menus plus a bit of the dektop bars, what else?
<TheSheep> leobloom: it's hard to not add user preferences -- you have to take responsibility and make a decission, it's much harder than just say "ok, so we will just add it as an option"
<TheSheep> leobloom: even changing the resolution breaks things on Windows
<leobloom> well I'm sure 70% of win users are not able to change screen resolution :D
<TheSheep> leobloom: or they tried once and said "no, I can't see the icons" and changed it back
<leobloom> sometimes the big problem comes with windows power users, someone who can already do a lot or many things on win and tries t odo the same on linux without trying to get that it works differently
<TheSheep> leobloom: kde works fine for them
<leobloom> well not many can use kde lol :D i have an old pc (pIII 700mhz 256 mb ram) and I have to share it with my brother, I m trying to optimize it to run smooth even though we have many things on (2 hd, 4 partitions, thousands of files) but it's always hard to let him get things right even on windows... when he's alone he doesnt even open linux!
<Jester45> just remove windows so he has to use linux :0
<leobloom> I cant =o/ he broke the ehternet card, it doesnt work anymore and I haven't found a waytoi make my modem work well via usb on linux
<leobloom> till last december I had done that coz i had no copy of widnows at handy so he had to use linux all day fr a month and it was fine, he even learnt how to install/unistall stuff from shell and how to use k3b himself :D
<tonyyarusso> leobloom: What about a modem?
<leobloom> I have a modem, the dsl provider gave me one, it a usb/ehternet one
<tonyyarusso> Aah, eww.
<tonyyarusso> Nothing on the wiki or forums?
<leobloom> in ubuntu chan they told me to check via shell with the command lusb or sth like that but problem is that this modem simply doesnt work under linux
<tonyyarusso> Would it work if you got a new ethernet card?
<leobloom> nothing on the wiki  nope =o/ at least, nothing that sems to be perfect, they all sound like too specific things, I need t know which driver it has so I'll look for a wiki to install that driver
<leobloom> it would work 100% perfect with another ethernet card =O)
<leobloom> problem is that i dont want to waste any other money on this pc, I've alread yspent too much :D
<hyper__ch> hiho
<leobloom> let's go
<Merchelo> is it not, hey ho, lets go
<Merchelo> but thats neither here nor there, is there a GUI type disk partitioner in xu ?
<leobloom> I know :D
<hyper__ch> Merchelo: gparted
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: online?
<Merchelo> hmm, ok, how do i create a new partition from the free space i have in hda1 which is my main boot partition :/
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: from the desktop cd ;)
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: or gparted cd
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: or maybe from DSL from your usb stick
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: or from dual-booting into windows
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: or .... ;)
<Merchelo> heh, i think i'll go with the gparted live cd
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: you have that one?
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: from the alternate cd you can also issue shell commands...
<Merchelo> well d/l'ing the iso, and gonna burn me a copy, just need to create a partition for windows xp pro
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: why that?
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: vmware / vbox don't require a real windows partition ;)
<leobloom> :D
<leobloom> but a dual boot is safer for a newbie ;)
<Merchelo> yeah, but i need to install it, so i can work out of hours, and earn the $$$$$
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: what can't you do in Xubuntu?
<Merchelo> run lotus notes, tivoli work center, citrix manager
<Merchelo> just a whole lot easier this way
<hyper_ch> notes runs fine from vmware
<hyper_ch> even runs even through wine
<hyper_ch> tivoli... no clue what that is...
<Merchelo> ticket management system we use in IBM
<hyper_ch> and citrix manager... didn't get it to work in vmware because I have a wifi and use nat and not bridge networking... I guess that was the issue there
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: you're an ibm guy?
<Merchelo> yeah, 2nd level support for probably the best company in the world
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: you get good discounts on ibm notebooks?
<leobloom> isnt it called lenovo now?
<hyper_ch> leobloom: I don't care what it's called as long as he can get mee good discounts ;)
<leobloom> :p
<Merchelo> heh, lenovo just make the pc's in china, and sell them
<hyper_ch> an average notebook nowadays costs $100.- (OLPC) so I guess I can get a IBM high-end notebook for $250?
<leobloom> yep but i htoiught the whole IBM company was called lenovo
<leobloom> 250 what? dollars? a notebooks?! where are you living?=o)
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi...where are you seeing these prices?
<hyper_ch> leobloom: you konw OLPC?
<Jester45>  $100? they are more like 300-500 here
<leobloom> hyper_ch nope unfortunately noty
<hyper_ch> hiho Jester45
<Jester45> hi
<hyper_ch> leobloom: it's an initiative: One Laptop Per Child... they are priced at $100.-, have linux on them and are built pretty solid... oh well, so much for that little joke :(
<Jester45> i would say highend laptops are ~1000
<Jester45> or more
<leobloom> uhm ok but I?m not a child :D cant I buy them too:D?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well, highend notebooks here are more pricey :(
* Jester45 doesnt like laptops to much 
<Merchelo> i don't know how much they are, all i know they come in 3's into the office :/
<hyper_ch> leobloom: http://laptop.org/
<hyper_ch> leobloom: in each of us is a little kid ;)
<Merchelo> also, xfburn doesn't want to burn my iso
<hyper_ch> Jester45: why?
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: I use k3b
<grazie> hyper_ch: ah yes...the one laptop per child initiative...great idea...I heard the cost was already escalating $150+ though
<leobloom> I just want one with 512 ram or so, a decent 3d card, dvd reader/burner and ehternet port and linux compatible, need nothing more lol :D
<Jester45> i just dont like theme
<Jester45> them*
<hyper_ch> hiho grazie - where did you hear that?
<grazie> can't remember to be honest
<hyper_ch> if they could sell them just for $100.- that would be quite a boost for linux :)
<leobloom> uhm maybe better buying a secondhand laptop, doe any of you know a reliable online seller?
<Jester45> i think i would rather buy http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3094330&sku=A458-1172%20A for $104
<Merchelo> man, thats looks good, but i wish i lived in the states
<grazie> if they $150 I'd still be interested, but there not targeting them for 'rich' westerners
<grazie> they're*
<Jester45> and add a few parts and it would a nice. i think my dislike of laptop is because they are not as powerfull, overheat easier, have smaller screens, hardher to upgrade
<Jester45> im looking at buying that barebones kit with this  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3120587&sku=O261-8080 as ram
<hyper_ch> Jester45: but they are so much more confortable playing freeciv in front of the tv ;)
<Jester45> no... way less comfortable at least for me
<leobloom> I want a laptop =o/ I've browen my laptop's keyboard, how can I fix it?
<Jester45> use an external one... or replace the one in the laptop
<hyper_ch> leobloom: get a new laptop ;)
<Jester45> use that machine as a nice little media center on my  tv
<leobloom> where can I buy one to replace it?
<hyper_ch> so, I'm off to get some food and then I'll have some work to do
<leobloom> I am trying to upgrade the laptop myself with some stuff I've ofund here and htere but it's the first time I?m touching the hw...
<leobloom> so bon appetit =o)
<Merchelo> wow, k3b is nice
<hyper_ch> leobloom: merci beaucoup
<leobloom> =o)
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: it is
<leobloom> I've discovered today k3b is thought for kde but on my ubuntu always worked perfectly
<hyper_ch> leobloom: why "bon" and not "buon appetito"...
<Jester45> ubuntu can use any package in the repo
<Jester45> hyper_ch, because he doesnt know how to speed it?
<hyper_ch> but for the use of kde appz it just needs to load additional libraries... libraries that are loaded in kde by default....
<leobloom> bon appetit is French, buon appetito is Italian ;)
<Jester45> yep, thats why running kde stuff on xubuntu is looked down becuase it slows xfce down
<Jester45> ooo
<hyper_ch> leobloom: I konw... but you are logged in from an italian provider hence I assume tu parli italiano
<leobloom> in fact I am =o)
<leobloom> (Italian)
<leobloom> but shh don't tell anybody ;)
<hyper_ch> penso que vado in  trattoria
<hyper_ch> bye
<leobloom> it looks more like Interlingua than Italian but it's perfectly understandable :D
* Jester45 is Irish/german/polish/italian/ and 2 other things he doesnt remember 
<leobloom> ciao!
<leobloom> Jester can you speak Irish gaelic?
* Jester45 speaks english
<hyper_ch> my mix of Latin, french, italian and spanish ;)
<leobloom> :D
<hyper_ch> I love how gaelic sounds :)
<leobloom> Jester: too bad, I?m trying to learn some Irish, what an amazing language!
<hyper_ch> ciao a tutti
<leobloom> ciao hyper!
<Jester45> hum... can i set up 2 diffrent audio cards... and have only mpd play on one and all other sounds on the other?
<leobloom> no idea jester sorry
<Merchelo> http://nlog.org/view.php?user=wroclaw&id=396795
<Merchelo> crazy poles
<leobloom> that video is great :D
<leobloom> but they should have used the legendary music of the game :D
<boran> During install, I get VGA resolution and can't see everything in the dialog boxes. Can I force a higher resolution during install?
<TheSheep> Merchelo: crazy Germans http://www.blinkenlights.de/
<hyper_ch> "In a world without walls and fences , who needs Windows and Gates."
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and Ballmer
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: he doesn't fit in there.. maybe he needs a name change
<leobloom> what happened of the attacking to pensourc emade by Ballmer?
<leobloom> any news?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Nosferatu was taken already
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: a lot of fuss about copyright in Poland recently
<TheSheep> bah
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<alnokta> any idea?
<fiXXXerMet> I have a Belkin Pre-N notebook card.  Do these work with xubuntu?
<R[a] ndom> did you google for it?
<R[a] ndom> (no)
<R[a] ndom> well this was the 3rd hit
<R[a] ndom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402954
<fiXXXerMet> thank you.
<R[a] ndom> np :P
<kilonux> hello , I've got a problem, with internet connection by  ethernet cable. It worked automatically after the xubuntu install, but some days ago -- nothing,
<kilonux> But it works by booting winXP
<zephid> Is it a bug in xUbuntu, that it uses /etc/enviroment to set LANG instead of /etc/default/locale ?
<maxamillion> zephid: no clue ... but i think that would be more of a ubuntu issue then a Xubuntu bug as xubuntu uses ubuntu-base as a starting point for development
<zephid> maxamillion: I am afaried not, I am using Kubuntu and Ubuntu also, and they don't use it
<maxamillion> zephid: really? .... interesting
<maxamillion> zephid: i will look into that
<zephid> I used two days to figure out why I could
<zephid> I used two days to figure out why I could't change LANG to ISO-8859-1 instead of UTF-8
<zephid> Then it crossed my mind to check the old debian way, /etc/enviroment
<fiXXXerMet> OK, I have the card installed.
<fiXXXerMet> Now is there a better frontend for my card then the one that is provided?
<fiXXXerMet> Something that can scan and that I can enter a passphrase with?
<Jester45> is it just me or are a lot of packages having segmentation faults in fiesty?
<predaeus> Jester45, what applications are misbehaving?
<Jester45> off hand i can remember xoids and k3d, and just now ripperx
<predaeus> hm I don't know about those sorry. Probably file a bug. Or try pinpointing the reason first
<Jester45> xoids did it when you finished a level
<Jester45> k3d did it only a few times and it wasnt the same thing
<Jester45> once i was enlarging a circle a nother i was appling a texture
<feliciano> Hi guys... whats mean "segmentation fault"????
<predaeus> g
<feliciano> I'm trying to run Drivel... and I got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26161/
<predaeus> feliciano, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<Jester45> anyone know of a good non gnome/kde cd ripper that encodes to mp3 and is a gui
<Jester45> and is not ripperx, ripperx sefaults on me
<Jester45> segfaults*
<predaeus> Jester45, you could probably playback the cd with xmms and output with the disk writer ogg or wav plugin.
<Jester45> i need mp3 or wma, but prefer mp3 ove wma
<Jester45> and it has to be a pretty simple gui (for my dad)
<Jester45> well doesnt have to be simple but it would be nice not to have to show him every time he wants to use it
<Jester45> gonna try grip
<maxamillion> grip?
<grazie> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> it doesnt do mp3 or wma
<BFTD> Jester45 yes it does
<BFTD> you need to add something
<BFTD> not sure what though
<Jester45> like...
<BFTD> lame
<Jester45> it has something where you can tell it the program and the line to send it
<BFTD> Jester45 yeah
<Jester45> yea... how would you do it
<Jester45> the help says lame infile outfile
<Jester45> but i dont think there is a in "file"
<Jester45> o nevermind
<Jester45> it was in the encode tab under config
<Jester45> stupid me only whent  to the rip tab
<Amon-san> hi i'm running the memtest part of the xubuntu-boot-disk. how long should the tests run to produce significant results?
<Jester45> how can i edit manualy the menu? not with menu editor becuase that doesnt show all the entries
<Jester45> Amon-san, depends on the CPU you have and how much RAM
<Amon-san> 96MB ram celeron 533
<Jester45> that shouldnt take that long, but it still takes a while
<Amon-san> for the fist pass it took about 16 minutes
<Amon-san> but does that suficiently test the system or how many passes should i run?
<Jester45> i do 4 passes
<Jester45> each pass takes longer but test better
<Amon-san> okay
<T`> anyone here using xinerama?
#xubuntu 2007-06-19
<R[a] ndom> twinview
<klhrevolutionist> has the feisty .iso been updated since the installer bug issue ??
<gnomefreak> klhrevolutionist: once released it will not get ISO updates unless it is LTS
<norton> Hi, how does xubuntu implement the Swich user functionality?
<TheSheep> norton: it starts a second X server
<norton> TheSheep: I see, thank you
<T`> anyone know how slow xinerama is compared to twinview?
<jimdandy> hello there
<Jester45> hi
<jimdandy> could someone please help me with an ipod mounting issue?
<Jester45> i could try
<jimdandy> well i have a fat32 ipod 80G, the system used to mount it at /media/IPOD but now it mounts at /media/IPOD_
<Jester45> somthing is most likly mounted at /media/IPOD
<Jester45> or the system thinks so
<Jester45> try running "umount /media/IPOD"
<Jester45> you need to be root or run with sudo
<jimdandy> umount: /media/IPOD: not mounted
<jimdandy> i don't know if it is a permissions issue, I can read from the /media/IPOD_ directory (eg. `$ ls /media/IPOD_`) but not /media/IPOD
<Jester45> by default you can read anything on your drive
<Jester45> jimdandy, try being root when you use ls
<jimdandy> the folder is empty, but I wonder if changing the permissions means my ipod can't automount there anymore?
<TheSheep> man pmount
<jimdandy> i don't have a man entry for pmount
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> jimdandy: funny, it seems that ubuntu doesn't use pmount anymore
<TheSheep> jimdandy: kindly disregard my hint then
<jtg23> hey has anyone gotten the linksys 54 wifi card working without using the windows driver wrapper?
<jimdandy> thanks, thesheep. btw, the permissions are shown as the same by `ls -l` : drwx------ 2 root   root    48 2007-06-14 09:16 IPOD
<jtg23> i thought i had found a tutorial on the google but it was not that
<jimdandy> jtg23, have you used 'lspci' to detect your exact wireless chipset? if it is shown (eg. Linksys WMP54G) then google the model number and "linux" and you'll find something.
<jtg23> am i better off just getting a diff card?
<jtg23> i mean if i can pick upa  cheap wifi card that'd be just as well
<jimdandy> maybe not, what card do you have?
<jtg23> something turnkey
<jtg23> i have a wpm54g
<jtg23> and this old gateway 450
<jtg23> but i'm borring the card from another pc so i could use a new wifi card if there's one that works particularly well with xubuntu
<j1mc> TheSheep: do you have a moment?  can we chat in xubuntu-devel?
<jtg23> borring = borrowing; apparently i type southern
<jimdandy> unfortunately i can't recommend a wireless card. i don't know what linuxant is, but here is a link someone got your card working: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/28.html
<j1mc> jtg23: i had a good experience with a netgear card.
<j1mc> jtg23: i've been told to look for cards with an atheros chipset.
<j1mc> if that helps you any...
<jtg23> j1mc:  thanks
<j1mc> jtg23: also, which version of xubuntu are you using?
<jtg23> are ubuntu and xubuntu the same drivers-wise?
<jtg23> 6.06 lts
<jtg23> i had one that worked out of the box with ubuntu but i gave it to a hot chick, like a foold
<jtg23> -d
<j1mc> jtg23: ok.  i know that feisty fawn features better wifi driver support.  you may want to consider upgrading.
<jtg23> let this be a lesson!
<j1mc> heh... :)
<jtg23> ok i'll d/l the new version and reinstall before i change out cards and i'll also check out atheros-based cards
<jtg23> i *really* don't want to use that win-wrapper; that's totally bogus
<j1mc> jtg23: do you have a separate /home partition?
<jtg23> i'm not sure
<jtg23> should i?
<j1mc> ummm... hold on...
<jimdandy> jtg23, are you running feisty fawn?
<j1mc> jtg23: please type "mount | grep home"
<j1mc> and let me know what comes up
<jtg23> k let me boot
<jtg23> i'm on a mac ;)
<j1mc> you have to reboot?  :)
<j1mc> ah, ok.
<jimdandy> someone seemed to get their networking fixed easily with feisty fawn and this card. the solution was posted here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=548384
<j1mc> thanks for checking that out, jimdandy
<jimdandy> goodnight all, no problem j1mc.
<j1mc> good night!
<jtg23> thx jim dandy
<j1mc> jtg23: did you try that command yet?
<jtg23> yeah, no result
<jtg23> so i guess not
<j1mc> ok... that just means that your /home folder isn't on a separate partition.
<j1mc> in the future, i'd recommend putting your /home folder on a separate partition so that you can...
<Chikubu> hey im working on getting an old sound card working, isa sb16 pnp, i get conflicting info, not sure were to apply my efforts
<j1mc> reinstall the OS without having to restore all of your data and settings
<Chikubu> dmesg says one thing, modprobe another
<jtg23> ok i see, well, i will do that now when i put on 7.04
<jtg23> hey how do i see which version of linux i'm running?
<jtg23> what's the comman
<jtg23> d
<j1mc> jtg23: well, you can tell what kernel version you're running, as well as some other information about your system, by typing...
<j1mc> uname -a
<jtg23> hm i can't see lik e "ubuntu 6.06" or whatever?
<j1mc> there's got to be a way to do that, but i don't recall right now.  :(  hehe
<Jester45> tell us what uname -r says
<jtg23> 2.6.16-26-386
<Jester45> i belive that is drapper but let me cvheck
<Pumpernickel> /etc/release has the distribution release information.
<Jester45> check*
<j1mc> cat /etc/release
* j1mc thought he was typing that into a command line. . . 
<j1mc> not irc...
<jtg23> cat /proc/version
<Jester45> its edgy
<jtg23> cat / etc/issue
<j1mc> yeah... cat /etc/issue does it for me.  it doesn't give me the name, but gives me the version.
<Jester45> eerrr maybe not i thinks its an upgraded drapper kernel
<j1mc> ... we could just check the /etc/apt/sources.list file.  :)
<Jester45> but thats not fun
<j1mc> jtg23: what does   -  cat /etc/issue   give you?
<jtg23> just release info
<j1mc> Jester45: i agree.  :)
<j1mc> jtg23: what does it _say_ when you enter it.  :)
<jtg23> cat /proc/version has the kernel info and with cat/etc/issue that's all i kneed to know
<Jester45> whats the current state of gusty?
<jtg23> it says "stop typing on me and put on 7.04"
<j1mc> Jester45: current state?
<j1mc> s/gusty/gutsy  :)
<jtg23> do i want desktop or alternate for a laptop
<Jester45> umm, what is it at alpha or herd
<j1mc> jtg23: how familiar are you with linux?
<jtg23> um, well, pretty well for my needs
<j1mc> Jester45: we're between Tribe 1 and Tribe 2 for Gutsy right now . . .
<jtg23> but i use it only remotely;i run macs at home
<Jester45> k
<j1mc> Tribe == alpha
<jtg23> but i want to know more, so much more
<jtg23> the coolest thing i know is strace -ewrite -ppid for watching my crons
<j1mc> jtg23: you should be ok with the alternate install version then.
<j1mc> i typically recommend the alternate installer unless you know that you need the live session for some reason.
<Jester45> the coolest thing i know is running 4 xservers :)
<j1mc> the alternate moves a little faster . . .
<j1mc> Jester45: how do you do that?
<jtg23> oh i gotcha, thanks for the tip..i can survive a command line install
<Jester45> i think it moves faster only only becuase its not running a full desktop along with it but your not distracted by anything
<Jester45> its not really a cli install that much
<Jester45> its has menus and color
<Jester45> not what a lot of people would think would you say cli
<j1mc> jtg23: yeah, it's not command line . . . just a basic xcurses interface - pretty spartan, but still graphical.
<j1mc> s/xcurses/ncurses
<Jester45> j1mc, you can start extra xservers and put them on extra F# buttons
<j1mc> Jester45: do you do that for any special reason?
<jtg23> to brag on irc
<jtg23> i'd do it too
<jtg23> that's pretty sweet, wait till you get spaces
<j1mc> ok... sorry, guys . . . i've got to run.  have a good day, evening, morning . . . depending on where you are.  :)
<j1mc> take care.
<jtg23> k, thx for teh tips
<Jester45> and... when you need to get really fancy you have special configs for each so each can run 2 on card 1 and 2 on card #2
<j1mc> ttyl
<Jester45> i have 2 video card and i use both of them but one isnt beryl matterial so i have a moniter with beryl and a non beryl moniter
<Jester45> and whats really cool is that each new xserver you start you can have a diffrent xfce stuff like if i have my dfault xfce settings the new xserver can have a diffrent one so i can have really small panels but they dont have the same cpu meter on them
<jtg23> are we not talking about macs?
<jtg23> xservs?
<jtg23> heh
<Jester45> an xserver is what runs your gui on linux
<jtg23> right
<jtg23> you mean having 4 desktops?
<logmein> hey again everyone
<logmein> close friend of mine recently got a new computer and it came with vista so he wanted to switch over to xubuntu, it has an ATI mobility radeon x1400. How are drivers for that card?
<logmein> just wondering if anyone here using it :)
<logmein> wow everyone so quiet today heh
* logmein wanders off to make a tuna-fish sandwich
<Jester45> just a min i will look it up
<Jester45> you have to use the aglrx driver to get 3d support
<zephid> logmein: It should work out-of-box, but if you want dri, you most install the restricted drivers from ati
<logmein> zephid: yeah ati drivers haven't worked so far from my experience...
<logmein> perhaps just older cards I've tried
<logmein> Jester45: aglrx yeah will check into that thx
<Jester45> logmein, thats if you want it acellerated, once he installs and boots he can run the restricted drivers manager to install it
<Jester45> hi somerville32
<zephid> My laptop has an Radeon 9700, it works with any problems
<zephid> a*
<logmein> zephid: kool, I got radeon 9600 in one comp about to install xubuntu to
<Jester45> can live cds be made to work like a harddrive? re writeable cd acourse
<logmein> I highly doubt it
<zephid> Jester45: Nope
<logmein> try using a usb stick for that instead
<somerville32> Hiya Jester45
<Jester45> how about a dvd, can they be partitioned?
<zephid> It's techical impossible, use USB sticks as logmein suggested
<logmein> yeah if you use ext3 writeback file system on usb and export most your configurations to floppy its not too bad for mobile setup
<logmein> its like a flash drive orgy up on my computer so many blinky lights....
* logmein stares at the pretty lights
<logmein> oh and yes a dvd can be partitioned
<logmein> like if you want to hide an encrypted sector for some of your private goodies
<Jester45> but you can write to it from the same disc
<logmein> huh?
<Jester45> no im more wanting to beable to run a livecd and save stuff to it also
<logmein> Jester45: sorry my brain little fried, mom doing photo archives on windows most the day.. I so miss umount command :(
<Jester45> so that is not just whats in the iso but what i install/download/upgrade while using it
<logmein> Jester45: umm if you have enough ram then do toram option and burn on a separate disc
<logmein> unless you do have multiple drives
<Jester45> i do
<somerville32> Jester45: You can't do what you're asking
<Jester45> ok
<logmein> then what is the problem?
<somerville32> You can use a usb driver for that but not a CD
<Jester45> i just thought of how cool it would be to have my customised copy
<somerville32> You can do that
<logmein> if its rewritable then yes you could do what your saying perhaps but you would have to not be using the live cd
<somerville32> It is called remastering
<logmein> and would most likely screw up the image
<Jester45> i know that but i still have only the stuff on the iso
<somerville32> Jester45: Get a usb thumb drive
<Jester45> i got one
<somerville32> Then use that :P
<Jester45> but im wanting to use it at other computers
<logmein> Jester45: and thumb it all night long babe wheeee :P
<Jester45> and only a few of them boot usb
<logmein> but they do have usb though
<logmein> get a floppy to load the needed usb drivers
<logmein> or cd
<Jester45> no floppy drives
<logmein> cd?
<Jester45> nor cd drives
<logmein> ethernet?
<Jester45> the only ones i found that boot usb have floppy drives
* Jester45 doesnt have power over the network where the computers are
* logmein gets out his chisel incase its also burried in cement at bottom of ocean
<logmein> Jester45: so they also don't have power?... hmm rub two sticks together and create a thermal electric power core?
<logmein> but how to do that at bottom of ocean.... I am so lost :P
<ruks> hello
<Jester45> hi
<ruks> i have a question if anyone can help me :)
<somerville32> Shoot
<ruks> i installed frostwire on ubuntu feisty fawn,but when i go to launch it it says this
<ruks> OOPS, your java version is too old [java = 1.4.2-02] 
<ruks> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<ruks> i already installed the sun java 6 jre from synaptics....
<ruks> so how do i update to what i need
<logmein> hmm there lot of sun java stuff under synaptic
<logmein> I just installed the plugin and it gave me like 100mb of stuffs
<Jester45> ruks, did you uninstall version 4?
<logmein> yeah that might be a problem too
<ruks> no, i thought when i installed the new one it was kinda like an upgrade
<ruks> let me try the uninstall
<Jester45> i dont think so, try uninstalling java1.4
<somerville32> ruks: What happens is that all those versions want to use the same "name" for this commands.
<somerville32> What happens is that a program manages possible alternatives for the name.
<somerville32> update-alternatives --config java
<somerville32> There is a GUI for it
<somerville32> !galternatives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galternatives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !galternatives
<ruks> it says there are 3 alternative to select from
<somerville32> Aye
<ruks> i i see it
<somerville32> Pick the correct version
<ruks> 1.4 is selected
<ruks> lol
<ruks> u guys rock
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> No problem!
<somerville32> Always happy to help
* somerville32 wonders if there are any particular bugs in Xubuntu that someone would like him to fix.
<ruks> umm
<ruks> dont knw much about bugs
<ruks> i have tried to install beryl and i tried webilder for my desktop backgrounds,but both crashed my xserver and i had to reconfigure and fix my xorg
<ruks> fix those somerville lol
<ruks> i do have one problem,i installed amule but when i connect it says kad off and when i go to download the nodes for it in amule it wont let me or kicks me out of the program
<ruks> any ideas?cuz i have looked and not found anything
<logmein> ruks- umm I use gnutella so no clue how amule works :/
<ruks> ok thanks anyway,i just know the search and download is supposed to be alot better on amule
<ruks> ive had problems with a few programs on here
<Jester45> ruks, you have to get a list from the web
<ruks> beryl,amule,webilder
<ruks> lol
<ruks> ok jester,i looked earlier
<Jester45> then after you connect to someone on the list they will update you with mre nodes
<ruks> u know where there might be some at?
<Jester45> nope
<ruks> ok ill look some more
<ruks> thanks
<somerville32> I'm creating a blog to blog about Xubuntu stuff to put on the Ubuntu planet to help promote Xubuntu community and development. Any ideas for a name?
<grumpymole> xublog
<Jester45> nope... but do you need hosting?
<somerville32> Nope
<Jester45> anyone know how to remove a firefox extenstion without opening firefox
<somerville32> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Uninstalling_extensions
<Jester45> .... i cont open firefox
<Jester45> nvm i got it
<Jester45> i installed a windows only extenstion
<Wiqid_Klow1> I need some help i am having problems trying to install xubuntu on my desktop, it keeps on telling me that the partition has failed to install ext3 on hda
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, how much space does a mirror for the all the iso take?
<Jester45> 3 flavors, 2 diffrent archs?, 2 diffrent cd, plus mini iso
<Amon-san> hi, i have only 96 MB ram on a machine. can i compensate by assigning more swap space?
<crimsun> to a degree, yes
<Chikubu> anybody know about old isa sound cards?
<Amon-san> crimsun: what would be a sane size?
<crimsun> Amon-san: I'd say at least 512 MB
<Amon-san> ok, and how many MB/GB would be unreasonable?
<Amon-san> i have 2 HDD 10 GB and 8 GB
<Chikubu> im running with 196mb on a 486!
<xubuntu_user29> can i install the latest nvidia geforce 8800 GTS driver through the Applications menu, or do i have to use terminal?
<Chikubu> there is a listing for nvida drivers in add/remove
<Chikubu> not sure if yours is in there
<Chikubu> think its under system caegory
<Chikubu> category
<bun-bun> hi, i'm using xubuntu 7.04, and i managed to lose the bars at the top and bottom of my screen.  as such, i can't access the configuration menu anymore-- can someone tell me the name of the app?
<bun-bun> the app to change themes etc i mean
<Amon-san> xfce4-panel if i remember correctly
<Amon-san> (for the bars)
<bun-bun> thanks Amon-san , that worked.
<Amon-san> you're welcome
<bun-bun> i have one issue that i can't figure out
<Amon-san> i had the same problem
<bun-bun> i'm using xubuntu on my old laptop, and using the touchpad sometimes produces some weird results
<Amon-san> like what?
<bun-bun> like it would change workspaces
<bun-bun> or scroll the current window up and down
<Amon-san> oh  i have that on my laptop too. i'm puzzled what the caus eis tho
<bun-bun> it's why i started messing with the themes and such
<bun-bun> how do you work around it?
<Amon-san> use an external usb mouse
<bun-bun> for now i've killed all but one workspace to get around the workspace problem
<Amon-san> window scrolling when you just want wo move the cursor?
<bun-bun> yes
<Amon-san> same happens here
<Amon-san> must be the touchpad support that is buggy
<bun-bun> i'm thinking it's probably a "feature" rather than a bug
<Amon-san> hmm
<bun-bun> in which case we should be able to disable it somehow... i'm gonna pore over the x config
<Amon-san> maybe it's like that generic middleclick that lets you scroll in windows
<Amon-san> (MS OS)
<Amon-san> i'm not so much into digging deep in the config files
<bun-bun> in Settings - Window Manager Tweaks - Workspaces i see a checkbox for "Switch workspaces using the mouse wheel over the desktop" option
<bun-bun> gonna disable that
<Amon-san> is there a scroll by mouse movement thingie?
<bun-bun> i'm still poking around
<darrend> bun-bun: it's a feature called "mouse gestures"
<darrend> usually dedicated to the margins of your touchpad.
<bun-bun> that's the term i was looking for-- how can i disable it?
<darrend> I think you can turn it off in the xorg config, but I don't know how.
<darrend> is it a synaptic touchpad?
<darrend> google will probably know
<bun-bun> i couldn't tell you offhand
<bun-bun> let me look.. it's an old hp omnibook xe2
<darrend> bun-bun: what's in your xorg.conf as the driver in the "InputDevice" sections?
<darrend> that will tell you
<darrend> there are some options here to control the touchpad that may or may not work:
<darrend> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad#Edit_xorg.conf
<bun-bun> looks like it's using ImPS/2
<bun-bun> i take that back, it must be detecting as synaptics
<test3r> anyone around?  Sheep, u there? I got that 3COM wifi to test with, & it says it's working it's just not connecting
<test3r> I have this sneaking suspicion that my router is blocking me on purpose because it is the same host name/ dif mac addy? Could it b doing that? My MAC access control is currently disabled on my router for obvious reasons (it is not a secure anything anymore)
<test3r> anything anyone can input will help im sure
<test3r> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !dns name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !dhcp host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp host - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> OK apparently that setting is in the Networking options - i musta forgot. I'll try changing that see if it psyches it out
* test3r has an Sausage&Cheese on a Bagel !
<test3r> OK - i went to my router config - and it says the wifi laptop is connected as attached device.
<test3r> so something is wrong in the setup then.  =(  what would I need to -
<test3r> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<test3r> LoLs - theres an entry for "wifi w/ someone Elses router"
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please, my windows and xubuntu feisy installs can't agree on a time, when I alter the time in one it screws up the time in the other
<test3r> when trying to use windows on the same drive, durring setup, one should respond to "YES, my BIOS clock is set to local time"
<test3r> Not UTC
<homebrewcider> ah, can I change that now?
<test3r> Im not sure Ive never had to post-install. You should look for "time type change" or the such. or maybe "buntu UTC to Local"
<test3r> that way if there is an ubuntu article about it it will show up
<homebrewcider> got it mate, it's here, cheers    http://lilandra.com/blog/archives/category/linux/
<topcat1027> my panels disappeared on my desktop... how can i get them back?
<predaeus_> topcat1027, try running xfce4-panel
<topcat1027> how do i do that?
<predaeus_> Applications/Accessories/Terminal   type in xfce4-panel   hit enter
<topcat1027> all right sweet thanks
<topcat1027> how do i make it so it starts up from the beginning
<topcat1027> is it in bin?
<topcat1027> and for some reason the panel closed when i closed terminal
<topcat1027> actually i'm using konsole, but that shouldn't make a difference, right?
<predaeus_> topcat1027, xfce should start it by default, you could add it to Applications/Settings/Autostarted Applications
<iwkse> topcat1027: you can avoid to use a terminal to launch the panel
<iwkse> topcat1027: instead use alt-f2
<topcat1027> i just type in xfce4-panel as the command?
<iwkse> and write xfce4-panel
<topcat1027> ok sweet
<topcat1027> so in the autostarted apps if i write xfce4-panel as the command i should be ok?
<iwkse> take a look at xfce shorcuts system. it rocks
<topcat1027> where can i take  alook
<topcat1027> !xfce shortcut system
<iwkse> settings->keyboard settings
<topcat1027> cool, thanks dudes
<topcat1027> i'm trying to get some of the icons of my desktop in desktop settings, but even when i uncheck them they stay there
<topcat1027> how can i change the color of my panels?
<topcat1027> or make them transparent like in gnome
<test3r> i cant ping my router.
<test3r> my wifi is up and should be going fine as can be- but it refuses to connect
<iwkse> topcat1027: it's everthing under settings
<topcat1027> where in the settings? when i click customize panel there's nothing about color or transparency
<rahim123> anyone here know how to make Gaim's automatically connect and disconnect based on network status?
<rahim123> using Networkmanager in Ubuntu 7.04
<test3r> ok i found one file to change
<test3r> but then i found i had to change somehting rly deep kus i maybe got a old old wifi card im trying now
<test3r> & i got too much setup. dont wana break it, rly
<TheSheep> make backup
<TheSheep> !u | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<test3r> even works for  /etc/pcmcia/config.opts ??? if i change that it will still start in recovery?
<test3r> so that i can cp the bakup bak over it?
<test3r> no, u   ;p
<TheSheep> rly, bbqwtf lol
<test3r> OK, but how do i find a manfid for the card?
<test3r> hpoj !
<TheSheep> manfid?
<test3r> (holy piece of jeremy)
<test3r> yes i have to hard code in the (manufaturers id?) of the thing
<test3r> heh
<TheSheep> lspci?
<test3r> and iwconfig doesnt shot whta
<TheSheep> /proc/bus/... ?
<test3r> ok - now that ur here lemme boot er up with that bak in it. my old net works after just copying bak old file & using simple GUI network settings to diable/reenable connect
* TheSheep patiently waits for test3r to start talking English
<test3r> lol my interface is working even with 'wlan0' still enabled in a file
<test3r> (my orig madwifi drivers use ath0 and wifi0)
<test3r> ok
<test3r> when i run "sudo pccardctl ident" i get "socket 0: no product info available"
<test3r> but i iknow what drivers im using and they appear to be loaded
<test3r> and they should be the correct ones. i have "wmaster0" and "wlan0" showing up- BUT- they say i have bad network ID and bad encryp - even though all i have to do is switch out cards - leave all names / passes intact, and then I have net
<test3r> i tried spoofing the mac now too
<test3r> no dice
<test3r> but maybe i need to add er into this last bit
<test3r> but i need a manufacuter id    =(
<test3r> it says in your FAQ if i get no output from that test - the memory of the card cannot be read.
<test3r> thats the sucks.
<test3r> is it because it is broke? or just very old? i wonder which it is
<test3r> I hope this info helps us fix something    =)
<test3r> OK - also -
<test3r> i just checked  /bin/dmesg  , and it says it is authenticating with AP success and associated too
<test3r> which is a good sign
<Tenaciousmetal> can someone help me?
<Tenaciousmetal> i have some problem with usb
<Tenaciousmetal> and permissions
<predaeus_> just ask and give details, usb problems should not be limited to xubuntu, you could also ask in #ubuntu since xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu should share the same usb backends
<topcat1027> hi, i was messing with the windows effects tweaks, and the column on the far right, i forget what it's called, but i checked it, and everything froze... when i restarted nothing will load. i get to the splash screen, log in, but nothing comes up, just a blank screen with the mouse
<Tenaciousmetal> when i insert a usb pndrive
<Tenaciousmetal> the icon appear on the desktop
<TheSheep> !beryl | topcat1027
<ubotu> topcat1027: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tenaciousmetal> but then i have to manually mount it
<Tenaciousmetal> with sudo privileges
<Tenaciousmetal> so in thunar the pen drive
<Tenaciousmetal> can only be read
<topcat1027> i'm on xubuntu
<topcat1027> or was
<topcat1027> right now i'm on a different computer
<TheSheep> Tenaciousmetal: are you using the defult use that was created during installation, or a newly created one?
<topcat1027> cuz my xubuntu one isn't working
<Tenaciousmetal> a new one with my name
<TheSheep> topcat1027: I think the #ubuntu-effects is for all kinds of *ubuntu
<TheSheep> Tenaciousmetal: then add yourself to groups allowing you to mount the devices
<Tenaciousmetal> is there a wiki on how to do that?sorry i'm new
<topcat1027> i was in window manager tweaks, i selected compositor, then check enable display compositing
<TheSheep> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> hmmm...
<TheSheep> !users | Tenaciousmetal
<ubotu> Tenaciousmetal: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<topcat1027> nevermind, got it all figgered out, thanks dudes
<Tenaciousmetal> many thanks
<TheSheep> Tenaciousmetal: they don't discuss the groups in detail there :/
<gerro> hello
<BFTD> hey
<sigmamu188> hi
<gerro> sigmamu188: how things going
<sigmamu188> gerro: well, and you?
<gerro> ah fine
<gerro> just testing out this linksys wusb54gs wireless adapter, supposedly have to edit the power settings to get it working
<sigmamu188> gerro: so i can assume it is working?
<gerro> sigmamu188: you have any trouble burning cds?
<gerro> oh yeah its going fine just tuning up the performance
<sigmamu188> gerro: not really, still looking for a good dvd burning software
<gerro> I use k3b and xfburn usually
<gerro> but my laptop doesn't seem to want to burn cds
<gerro> think I did a few back when I was on edgy.. can't quite remember
<gerro> hmm maybe that the other computer I'm thinking of
<gerro> sigmamu188: you game much on wine?
<sigmamu188> No
<sigmamu188> I gtg
<gerro> aww didn't get to say goodbye
<feliciano> Hi... I've a problem with my pendrive... Always I try to delete all the files Xubuntu create a folder called ".trash-1000" and never get all the free space
<feliciano> Please Help me
<feliciano> obody got this problem
<feliciano> ??
<servaas-xubuntu-> hoi
<gerro> feliciano: actually the .trash-1000 I think is created by a windows computer
<feliciano> gerro... I dont think that... I got this when I try to delete files
<gerro> feliciano: well usually I delete the files then remove them from trash and unmount the drive
<gerro> when you remount it won't have those files
<feliciano> Let me see
<servaas-xubuntu-> de number 1000 is the user id ?
<feliciano> gerro in properties I see 118 Mb free space... and the USB pendrive is 1 Gb...
<servaas-xubuntu-> also deleted files on a pendrive and xfce ? placed a .trash-1000 on my stick with all the files in it some protection i think
<feliciano> servaas-xubuntu- same problem here
<gerro> yeah usually systems don't delete files permanently just mark them to be overwrited
<gerro> but that shouldn't be factored into your free space
<servaas-xubuntu-> it is a protection thing in xfce
<servaas-xubuntu-> if i remember it right i did a sudo rm or something or emptied the trash
<zials> mhmm, well, I just cut/paste the .trash1000 folder into my trash
<servaas-xubuntu-> and then it was gone
<gerro> emptying your recycle bin thing probably would delete the .trash file on your usb I suppose
<servaas-xubuntu-> and if you remove de .trash you get a new .trash in a .trash and so on
<feliciano> zials... cut and paste work?? get you all free space??
<zials> yup...
<zials> or, I think it did...
<zials> give it a shot, its only trash ;)
<feliciano> I'm deleting .trash-1000 folder from thunar as root (sudo thunar) but It's taking a lot of time
<feliciano> somebody use drivel???
<feliciano> I got segmentation fault when I run drivel ... some idea??
<Lectus> Hello
<Lectus> How can I install my webcam on Xubuntu?
<predaeus_> !cam | Lectus
<ubotu> Lectus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rijo> Ive just installed xubuntu on my workstation, but the fps for my screen are so sucky, and i cannot choose higher fps in settings for the screen res.. how can i change the fps and is there any tool/driver i need to get better peformance?
<predaeus_> rijo, what gfx card?
<rijo> predaeus_: geforce4 ti
<rijo> ive installed the restricted drivers for nvidia
<maxamillion> rijo: did you configure X after you installed them or just install them?
<rijo> maxamillion: i jsut installed em, whats the command to reconfigure x?
<predaeus_> also I think you need the legacy restricted drivers
<maxamillion> rijo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and tell it to use the driver called "nvidia" instead of "nv" or "vesa" (which is what i assume is being used now)
<maxamillion> rijo: then when you restart X, there should be a nvidia logo that shows right before you see the login window
<rijo> maxamillion: according to xorg.conf the driver atm is "nvidia"
<maxamillion> rijo: interesting
<maxamillion> rijo: when you boot your computer, do you see a nvidia logo before the login screen?
<Lectus> predaeus_, I installed easycam2 from that instructions, but when I type lauchcam2 it says:  ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<rijo> maxamillion: nop, but i see in xorg.conf that NoLogo option is "Trur" so that aint strange :P
<Lectus> and doesn't start the .py file
<rijo> true*
<maxamillion> rijo: ah, ok
<maxamillion> rijo: i like seeing the logo so i know nothing get messed up (sometimes updates/upgrades mess with your config files)
<predaeus_> Lectus, oh no, looks like they based that on gnome things. Looks like you need to install some gnome python libs for that to work
<Lectus> what libs?
<rijo> maxamillion: under section monitor it just say "standard screen" and no identifyer
<predaeus_> Lectus, I don't know, the one that holds gnome.ui.py or whatever (not sure how python is made up)
<predaeus_> Lectus, use apt-file to search what package is providing this
<predaeus_> Lectus, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<maxamillion> rijo: that's fine ... it generally just gives that some random name
<rijo> ok
<Lectus> predaeus_, I'm installing the python-gnome2-dev... I guess it must be this package
<Lectus> yes... it worked
<predaeus_> good :-)
<rijo> what was the command to reconfigure x u said?
<Lectus> now, the problem is with easycam =\
<maxamillion> rijo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Lectus> it gives me an error when making the driver
<rijo> how i restart x from consol?
<rijo> dounf it
<rijo> found it*
<servaas-xubuntu1> .trash-1000
<kilonux> hello!
<kilonux> need help with my lan network connection
<hyper_ch> In a world without walls and fences, who needs Windows and Gates?
<maxamillion> kilonux: what's up?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I guess it's not working for hime ;)
<servaas-xubuntu1> repartitioned formatted pendrive ... placed 1 file in it  and removed it  then the file is in the .trash-1000 and also in de the trash after emptying the trash the file is gone in both the trash and the .trash-1000 on the pendrive
<kilonux> i talk to you through windows.... because xubuntu dont connect no more
<hyper_ch> kilonux: this means it did work at some point?
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: that's correct behavior, according to the freedesktop.org specification
<maxamillion> kilonux: do you connect wirelessly? ... dhcp, static, proxy?
<hyper_ch> hiho TheSheep maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hyper_ch
<kilonux> ethernet
<kilonux> and there is a router
<maxamillion> kilonux: yeah ... should just connect
<servaas-xubuntu1> but removing the .trash-1000 on the pendrive respawns (?) another .trash-1000 with the previous .trash-1000 in it  removing this creates a new .trash-1000 so it will always exist and theorethically you can fill up the drive with removed .trash-1000 ?
<kilonux> where could i find help to fix that?
<servaas-xubuntu1> what is standard ethernet setup for internet ...
<kilonux> dont ask me...
<servaas-xubuntu1> hehe
<vbanait> any abbr. expander like autohotkey or phrase express for ububuntu
<servaas-xubuntu1> is de hardware not damaged . every needed cable connected . the correct driver installed . the services devices protocols correctly configured . etc
<kilonux> it works when I boot win
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: remove that .trash while holding down shift
<servaas-xubuntu1> i ll try that thegeek eeh i mean the sheep thanks
<servaas-xubuntu1> works
<servaas-xubuntu1> but if i remove another file in future it will be back i think
<servaas-xubuntu1> i have only experience with wifi
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux what about ifconfig in terminal ?
<kilonux> it looks fine
<servaas-xubuntu1> do you want internet connection or something else ?
<kilonux> only internet
<kilonux> but my internet box has a router
<kilonux> activated
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: I'm not sure about it, but there may be a way to disable trash for specified volumes...
* TheSheep looksi nto the spec
<servaas-xubuntu1> you tried the menu-system-network program ?
<kilonux> yes
<servaas-xubuntu1> what did you do there ?
<kilonux> it's on automatic
<servaas-xubuntu1> what is on automatic ?
<kilonux> ip
<kilonux> i think
<kilonux> or I'll have to reeboot and have a closer look
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: the spec says that you can create a .Trash directory and then it will be used instead...
<servaas-xubuntu1> the sheep in my /home/user/.trash?
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: no, on the device
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: I see no option to disable it
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux what about the other tabs in network program ?
<TheSheep> servaas-xubuntu1: maybe you'll have more luck: http://www.ramendik.ru/docs/trashspec.html
<kilonux> what should I look for?
<servaas-xubuntu1> the sheep the trash function can not be disabled because of the stupid user deleting important stuff developer said somewhere on internet  readed it a minute or 10 ago dont no where
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux i have no experience with eternet just putting your eyes on it mayby you recognised something
<servaas-xubuntu1> who is succesfull in setting up ethernet and wants to help kilonux kilonux wants some www on his system
<kilonux> thanks servaas,, BTW: how do you insert a name in front of your line?
<kilonux> i'm newbie...
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux i dont know how your network card is talking to your router
<servaas-xubuntu1> /etc/resolv.conf there isomething to do with your problem
<kilonux> windows knows
<kilonux> sorry to say...
<servaas-xubuntu1> howto name simple typing name text
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: ???
<servaas-xubuntu1> ?
<servaas-xubuntu1> what is hyper
<hyper_ch> --> [22:24]  <servaas-xubuntu1> howto name simple typing name text
<kilonux> but I d need years to type yours...
<servaas-xubuntu1> make it ser
<servaas-xubuntu1> SER
<servaas-xubuntu1> i know you are talking to me
<servaas-xubuntu1> so kilonux you have a dual boot system with winxp and xubuntu ?
<andre_chinfrim> i've just installed xubuntu 7.04 i386, and it has a little problem: it recognizes my USB speakers but there is no sound... help me please.
<hyper_ch> andre_chinfrim: does it recognize your audio card?
<andre_chinfrim> yes
<servaas-xubuntu1> hyper do you know something about setting up internet connection trough eternetcard and router ?
<targo> Hello i got a laptop with two monitor screen output. Both screen works however they show the same desktop view output on the screens. What happens on screen #1 is also viewed at screen #2. How can i have two independent displays. (Xubuntu xorg, xfce)
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: well, switch router to dhcp if you want to... set your computer to dhcp.... connect them with a cable and it works
<hyper_ch> !multi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<targo> Hmm?
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux well, switch router to dhcp if you want to... set your computer to dhcp.... connect them with a cable and it works
<hyper_ch> but then I prefer static IPs
<kilonux> if I want to.....   yes I'll try....
<servaas-xubuntu1> well kilonux has the problem
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: why do you ask then?
<servaas-xubuntu1> ok hyper what ... to type where ... ? step by step ( sorry stealing your  time)
<servaas-xubuntu1> because kilonux do not ask id it for him
<TheSheep> !xinerama | hyper_ch
<servaas-xubuntu1> he is a little bit passive but that is because of the big geeks here
<ubotu> hyper_ch: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that wasn't for me ;)
<hyper_ch> !xinerama | targo
<ubotu> targo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<targo> hyper_ch, thanks to i would have two different views on each monitor? (Not the same desktop)
<targo> hyper_ch, what do i do with sis
<hyper_ch> targo: no clue... I have one monitor and that one works just fine ;)
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: ???
<servaas-xubuntu1> yes
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux talk ...
<servaas-xubuntu1> ask for help
<kilonux> i dont really know what to say anymore...
<servaas-xubuntu1> :-)
<kilonux> :)
<kilonux> i'm looking at my router
<hyper_ch> kilonux: what is the problem?
<kilonux> xubuntu no connexion win yes
<kilonux> dual boot
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux you want an internet connection with your powerfull ethernet card and your router but you dont know how you want help
<kilonux> it worked automatically since xubuntu install
<hyper_ch> kilonux: is the router set to dhcp? is the network connection in ubuntu activated and is it set to dhcp?
<kilonux> Im looking at it
<servaas-xubuntu1> as  kilonux ... how do i set router to dhcp ?
<servaas-xubuntu1> as kilonux is that a hardware button/switch or is it a software setting and where is it ?
<kilonux> i think it is a thing like this:
<servaas-xubuntu1> :-)
<kilonux> NAT router giving not routable dhcp adresses
<kilonux> i dont understand all that,
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux how do you get that info ?
<kilonux> soft
<hyper_ch> kilonux: can you upload a screenshot?
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux im playing you to ask the right questions
<kilonux> my internet provider has  a page for this
<kilonux> do you speak phrench?
<hyper_ch> !fr | kilonux
<ubotu> kilonux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<servaas-xubuntu1> non je ne parle pas francais
<hyper_ch> je parle franais mais c'est a canal anglais dedans
<kilonux> i've been there but they are busy
<kilonux> hyper   do you know freebox?
<hyper_ch> kilonux: I don't konw freebox
<kilonux> tv telephone and internet in one pack
<hyper_ch> kilonux: well, I don't know it
<servaas-xubuntu1> how do i set router to dhcp ? is that a hardware button/switch or is it a software setting and where is it ?
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: normally a software setting
<kilonux> servaas  I should not try to answer .... but I think hyper is correct
<servaas-xubuntu1> ok and where is it ? is it in the menu-system-network program ?
<hyper_ch> kilonux: when write names, use the "tab" button to complete the names... that way the people will be highlighted and they know they are directly spoken to
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: for the router it's in the router config.... for the computer it's either in a file config - if you want to edit config files - or in the network settings
<kilonux> hyper_ch: thanks
<servaas-xubuntu1> where can i find router config
<servaas-xubuntu1> in /etc/router.conf ?
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: depends on the router
<hyper_ch> normally you enter the router IP in a browser
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: maybe you need to use a special port
<servaas-xubuntu1>  kilonux readed that ? enter the ip of the router in the browser and set router to dhcp
<kilonux> read that
<hyper_ch> kilonux: well, read the user manual that you got with your router... it should say in there
<hyper_ch> kilonux: but by default dhcp is enabled on a router I tend to think
<servaas-xubuntu1> now we are rolling
<kilonux> but how comes it just one day stopped working?
<hyper_ch> kilonux: dunno... did you restart the router after it stopped working?
<kilonux> yes
<hyper_ch> kilonux: that didn't help?
<kilonux> I must reeboot!
<servaas-xubuntu1> ok hyper what is the next step after setting router to dhcp
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux have fun with reboot hahaha
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: setting the computer to dhcp
<kilonux> servaas-xubuntu1: not yet
<servaas-xubuntu1> ok we will wait for kilonux for the next step ok ? else we ave to type twice
<servaas-xubuntu1> ave = have
<servaas-xubuntu1> ok he is still here
<servaas-xubuntu1> ok hyper the next step (funny this)
<kilonux> sorry guys I'll have to continue tomorrow, I've got thins to study with this..  and i need sleep.
<kilonux> things
<servaas-xubuntu1> well kilonux make an appointment whit hyper ...
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu1: you should also highlight
<kilonux> prefer mail
<servaas-xubuntu1> for help with the other step
<servaas-xubuntu1> hyper_ch: highligt
<servaas-xubuntu1> kilonux: try to make an appointment with hyper for the next steps setting up your internet by irc mail real life jabber whatever
<kilonux> i give my email address to hyper here?  will you copy it hyper
<kilonux> or here some other night? I'm not sure for tomorrow
<servaas-xubuntu1> O:-)
<kilonux> ?
<servaas-xubuntu1> right clickin a chatname in user list gives ability to send personal message
<servaas-xubuntu1> O:-)
<kilonux> aha!
<servaas-xubuntu1> O:-)
#xubuntu 2007-06-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<teknoboi> hello everyone
<teknoboi> i am new to xubuntu and i was wondering if i might be able to get some help
<maxamillion> !ask | teknoboi
<ubotu> teknoboi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<teknoboi> lol thanks
<teknoboi> well i guess im confused as to where to start for hardware....from there i can probably get it
<teknoboi> but...for example...i have a wireless networking card and im interested in installing it, but im completely lost as to how you install hardware
<teknoboi> i found the software install tool
<teknoboi> but its no help obviously
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<teknoboi> why thanks
<maxamillion> teknoboi: that link should give you more info about xubuntu/ubuntu wireless configuration then you probably ever wanted ... but its an awesome resource :)
<maxamillion> teknoboi: anytime
<teknoboi> clever using a script to answer questions...eliminating the hassle of having to type everything out :-P
<teknoboi> its been a long time since ive used irc
<teknoboi> this should be extremely useful...thanks again!
<maxamillion> teknoboi: yeah, ubotu is a good bot ... he stores info for us all (i use ubotu alot because my memory is horrible)
<maxamillion> teknoboi: anytime! drop by if you ever have any problems, we are happy to help
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maxamillion> good bot
<maxamillion> :)
<teknoboi> thanks man
<teknoboi> ill probably be here a lot in the next few weeks
<teknoboi> im a tek saavy guy but not with linux
<teknoboi> its about time i venture into this area
<maxamillion> teknoboi: well we have plent of residential gurus and i'm sure someone would be able to help with almost any issue you bring to us :)
<teknoboi> kewl
<teknoboi> well i already have another one
<teknoboi> lol
<maxamillion> teknoboi: i have been running linux as my only operating system for about 7 and a half years now and i still learn new stuff everyday ... its extremely fun and a wealth of knowledge all at your finger tips
<maxamillion> fire away, i will do my best
<teknoboi> i dont see my net card reflected on that page....theres a model number thats close but isnt totall correct
<teknoboi> is it worth a shot to try out the drivers or no?
<teknoboi> <<< is scared to break xubuntu
<teknoboi> lo
<teknoboi> lol*
<maxamillion> teknoboi: i don't think the drivers would necessarily break xubuntu, might just clutter the hard drive :P
<maxamillion> teknoboi: what card do you have? ... i might be able to find a better resource specific to your card
<teknoboi> its a belkin F5D7000 ver 7000
<maxamillion> ok, just a moment
<teknoboi> mmk
<teknoboi> i have off tomorrow so this is my project tonight along with a few beers
<teknoboi> lol
<maxamillion> nice
<maxamillion> i don't have off tomorrow, but i live for open source so this is where i spend alot of my time
<maxamillion> i actually hang here while at work ... just don't always get to pay as much attention to the channel
<teknoboi> lol that's awesome...i have a crappy job...i envy you
<maxamillion> teknoboi: well i have good news and bad news ....
<teknoboi> lol sounds like my life
<maxamillion> teknoboi: the good news is i found a tutorial to tell you how to install the drivers, the bad news is that i have only found reports of it working for people, not that it actually "officially" wors
<maxamillion> works*
<teknoboi> well the bad news isnt as bad as the good news is good so i guess its worth a shot
<teknoboi> i do still have my windows drivers cd...will that do me any good?
<maxamillion> teknoboi: yes, actually ... in this instance it will because you are going to have to use the windows driver's firmware to tell the ndiswrapper how to communicate with your card
<maxamillion> teknoboi: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-wireless-w-ubuntu-debian-linux <---that's the link, i hope it works out for you
<teknoboi> well i will give it a shot and letya know :-)
<teknoboi> brb
<maxamillion> teknoboi: the link isn't specifically for you card, but i found reports that it works for your card as well
<maxamillion> okies
<teknoboi> okay, im dumb...do i have to download the ndis wrapper or is it preinstalled
<teknoboi> :-S
<maxamillion> you should have to download it, but aptitude will pull it from the server and install for you
<maxamillion> or is the wifi the only net connection for that machine?
<teknoboi> im using it via wired connections right now
<maxamillion> ok, awesome
<maxamillion> teknoboi: the tutorial gives you the command needed to install it
<teknoboi> yeah except it gave me an error lol
<teknoboi> i suck :(
<maxamillion> teknoboi: gave you an error?
<maxamillion> teknoboi: what error?
<teknoboi> 1 sec
<teknoboi> richard@richard-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude -p install  ndiswrapper-utils
<teknoboi> aptitude: invalid option -- p
<teknoboi> aptitude 0.4.4
<teknoboi> Usage: aptitude [-S fname]  [-u|-i] 
<teknoboi>        aptitude [options]  <action> ...
<teknoboi>   Actions (if none is specified, aptitude will enter interactive mode):
<teknoboi> and then the list of actions
<teknoboi> i got it
<teknoboi> i eliminated the -p
<maxamillion> teknoboi: the option is -P (linux, as well as other UNIXes are case sensitive)
<teknoboi> ooo i see
<teknoboi> thats different
<teknoboi> lol
<maxamillion> teknoboi: welcome to the world of real operating systems ;)
<teknoboi> lol
<teknoboi> do you think the xp drivers would be the best to use?
<maxamillion> teknoboi: yes, and you technically aren't going to use "the drivers" just a firmware file associated with them ... but it will be on the cd in a directory somewhere
<teknoboi> right
<teknoboi> i just have tons of *inf files
<teknoboi> each for different versions of windows
<maxamillion> teknoboi: ahhh
<teknoboi> but its not working its saying sudo command not found...i dont think the ndis installed
<maxamillion> teknoboi: is there one that doesn't have a windows version attached to it? ... maybe just like rt7000r7.inf (or similar, i totally just pulled that name from thin air)
<maxamillion> hmmmm
<teknoboi> its telling me no candidates found
<teknoboi> when i do the install command
<maxamillion> teknoboi: its because you aren't in the directory of the cd-rom drive in the terminal so the command doesn't know where the file is and thus "no candidate found"
<maxamillion> teknoboi: you browsing the files in thunar?
<teknoboi> yeah
<teknoboi> no wait
<maxamillion> teknoboi: right click in the folder (anywhere but on an icon) and then select "open terminal here"
<teknoboi> when i try to install the ndiswrapper it gives me the error
<maxamillion> oh
<teknoboi> from the root
<maxamillion> uhmm... just a moment
<teknoboi> okie dokie
<maxamillion> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maxamillion> ?
<teknoboi> huh
<teknoboi> lol
* maxamillion investigates
<maxamillion> ah!
<teknoboi> that was quick
<teknoboi> lol
<maxamillion> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9: Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 120 kB
<maxamillion> teknoboi: they changed the name of the package in feisty ... wonder why :/
<teknoboi> so should i try that package name? ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ?
<maxamillion> teknoboi: yup
<maxamillion> teknoboi: that one should install without any problems
<teknoboi> mk brb
<teknoboi> ooo there we go
<teknoboi> and then i use that package name for all the commands right?
<maxamillion> teknoboi: very sorry but i have to go ... i will be back tomorrow though at 10am (its 1am my time right now)
<maxamillion> teknoboi: no, all the commands should be the same
<teknoboi> okay...im at 1 am as well
<teknoboi> okay
<maxamillion> teknoboi: just the install package got changed, the command will be the same though
<teknoboi> thanks for the help
<maxamillion> teknoboi: good luck!
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<teknoboi> ty
<bobslaede> hello, i'm having problems with my keyboard layout! i usually use danish, but i also need us english, but i'm missing certain characters. I have never had this problem in gnome.
<r0bert> hi thar
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@194.105.103.*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<alnokta> xfmedia don't have FULLSCREEN?
<TheSheep> alnokta: xfmedia is no longer the default media player for xubuntu
<alnokta> TheSheep, gxine?
<TheSheep> yes
<alnokta> ah..but xfmedia is light ;)
<VeritechFighter> I'm running  a 64-bit ubuntu live cd, does that min, I can install 64-bit ubuntu?
<VeritechFighter> wats the diff bet 32bit ubuntu and 64bit?
<Pumpernickel> The AMD64 has been compiled to take advantage of the AMD64 arch whenever possible.
<Pumpernickel> If you're running it as a livecd, you'll be able to run it as an installed OS.
<Pumpernickel> *AMD64 release
<xjkx> i ran cupsd, openned 127.0.0.1:631, added a printer, and it asks for user and password, on normal linux you put root as user and its password, xubuntu hasnt root password, and even if i try to make user usable, it still doesnt work
<R[a] ndom> hm dunno. you could try setting up the root account
<R[a] ndom> sudo passwd
<R[a] ndom> but theres probably a 'proper' way to do this :)
<xjkx> i have done that before
<xjkx> I can even log as root normally
<xjkx> but not in web based
<xjkx> you dont use any printer??
<R[a] ndom> Yeah I had mine set up
<R[a] ndom> don't remember what I did tho
<R[a] ndom> it hasn't had ink for a year now
<R[a] ndom> I print at school :P
<xjkx> :> i have to go see ya
<VeritechFighter> Pumpernickel, thanks! any easy to use cobol IDE for ubuntu?
<alnokta> Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_KWR1608494SC0" is not a volume or drive.
<alnokta> Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_KWR1608494SC0".
<alnokta> is that a bug?
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes
<alnokta> clicking eject works though
<TheSheep> Bug #94416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94416 in Ubuntu "failure to eject cdrom using button" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94416
<TheSheep> alnokta: add a meetoo :)
<alnokta> cool :)
<VeritechFighter> !cobol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cobol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VeritechFighter> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheSheep> !msgthebot > VeritechFighter
<VeritechFighter> TheSheep, wat does dat do?
<VeritechFighter> oh
<VeritechFighter> sorry
<TheSheep> VeritechFighter: not a bug deal
<TheSheep> big
<Pumpernickel> VeritechFighter: Possibly Eclipse? http://www.eclipse.org/cobol/
<slow-motion> hallo
<keck0f> hi.
<keck0f> how an i disallow when finisching a xfce-session to reboot/shutdown the machine?
<keck0f> i'd like to password-protect it or at least only allow it to a certein group (e.g. admin). could you help?
<keck0f> it's xfce 4.2 on xubuntu-6.06.1-server-amd64
<Pumpernickel> keck0f: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<ipx-laptop> jo de gr nog bra
<ipx-laptop> : P
<ipx-laptop> ^^
<ipx-laptop> sry wrong :o
<Musiq> Which program can I use as alternative for timidity?
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> my period key doesnt work
<cheeseboy> is there a way to have period be a different key?
<asmith42a> How to send special commands (i.e. Ctrl-Alt-Del) to server with TightVNC?
<teknoboi> hello folks
<teknoboi> oops brb
<teknoboi> okay im back...maxamillion...you around?
<harmattan> Hi everybody
<harmattan> I'm not a regular user of xfce, but I had an extrange issue with the xubuntu 6.06 live cd
<harmattan> I could't acces the terminal (xterm?) from the main's panel icon
<MagicFab> any error messages you can share ?
<TheSheep> Bug #81512
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81512 in xfce4-terminal "Attempting to open terminal cause restart" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81512
<harmattan> No, sorry. In fact a brief screenshot of the terminal appears for a while
<harmattan> but doesn't stay to be able to work on it
<harmattan> Maybe my copy of xubuntu cd is a bit old and with some bugs on it?
<harmattan> mmmh, the fail wasn't as described in the launchpad bug you pointed, ubotu, although I remember that fail from my attempts of installing Xfce in the BLAG distribution
<Jester45> harmattan, are you tring to install or is it allready installed?
<harmattan> No, the brief screenshot of the terminal is a bug while using the live cd
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i dont know my ins and outs of the live cd, but you *might* beable to use a terminal via ctrl+alt+F2 and to get back do ctrl+alt+F7 (might be F1 to get back on the live cd)
<harmattan> In fact, what I did was to open Xterm. I think I used Alt+F2 to invoque the command box for it
<Jester45> so the bug is only when lauchned from the menu? thats weird
<harmattan> Yeah, I thought of the Ubuntu distros as very stable ones
<Jester45> they have been stable for me
<Jester45> i havent noticed any bugs, at least non that caused a problem or i can remeber
<harmattan> I don't mean Ubuntu is bad or something, I'm a regular user    ;-)
<harmattan> Quite happy with it
* Jester45 would like to note his / partition minus /home is now at 13GB :)
* Jester45 has only 300mb left on it 
<Jester45> maybe i should do some cleaning
<predaeus> Jester45, "sudo apt-get clean" for a starter :-D
<FreeFull> I have a laptop and everytime I close the lid XScreensaver opens and it request my password to get back to desktop. What do I do so that it wont request my password? I can't find where to change the settings.
<neo2dot0> Hallo. I just installed xubuntu on my laptop. I had vectorlinux installed before, so my desktop looks strange, because the files are still in my ~. How can I get the default xfce desktop back I am supposed to have after a fresh install?
<neo2dot0> I don't know which are the files that xfce uses for configuring the desktop
<TheSheep> neo2dot0: delete (or better rename) the .config, .local and .cache directories in your home
<neo2dot0> yes, that looks nice. Thanks!
<harmattan> Well guys, I have to go. Thanks ubotu and TheSheep for the answers about Launchpad.
<Jester45> hi somerville32
<somerville32> Hiya :)
<Jester45> anyone here good at php?
<somerville32> Meh
<Jester45> im just wondering if you wanna make something for me, i want a list of files in a dirctory that have check boxes next to them to select the item. Then a button at the bottom/top to have it "backup" the files
<kikr> hey how do I find out what version of Java i'm using?
<kikr> i'm getting an error from Azureus is not compatible with my versino of Java, yet I have everything updated
<gabkdlly> dpkg -l | grep java
<somerville32> !galternatives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galternatives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<somerville32> sudo update-alternatives --update java
<Jester45> kikr, java versions are seprate version so you dont just update from java 5 to 6 you must install 6
<Jester45> seprate packages*
<kikr> is that easy to do?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> if you want the java6 jre simply run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" without the quotes
<kikr> with this remove java5?
<Jester45> no to remove you run "sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-jre"
<kikr> should i do that after java6 is installed?
<kikr> or before
<Jester45> before
<somerville32> No need to
<Jester45> but why have v5 when you have v6
<kikr> i don't want java5 running when my new java6 is
<somerville32> java5 won't be running, lol
<somerville32> But I personally would keep 5 and 6
<somerville32> 6 is new and some stuff might not run on it
<kikr> k
<Jester45> if it doesnt run on 6, for me i think it shouldnt be running at all
<kikr> wow
<kikr> I had Java 1.4.2 installed
<kikr> what's up with that
<kikr> I just installed xbuntu like a month ago
<kikr> Jester45, k java6 is installed now.  do I have to do anything now?  like run it
<Jester45> shouldnt
<kikr> still getting the error from Azureus
<Jester45> did you leave the other java?
<kikr> no, how do I do that
<kikr> sorry =\
<Jester45> i didnt leave mine
<Jester45> ....
<kikr> oh I didn't uninstall java5
<kikr> i just installed java6, but azureus is still reporting the same error
<Jester45> ok, you have to tell wich java to use... but i dont know how
<kikr> thought so
<kikr> somerville32, any idea?
<TheSheep> update-alternatives
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> I already told you the answer when you first asked
<Jester45> sudo update-alternatives --update java
<kikr> hmmm
<kikr> now I need to know the path to java6
<somerville32> Just do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kikr> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<kikr> that's what I had
<kikr> thanks
<Thorne> anyone here try to install xubuntu onto a gateway solo 1450?
<somerville32> I haven't, sorry
<Thorne> keep getting what looks like a mount filesystem error when booting of the cd
<somerville32> Do you think it would be possible for you to get the logs?
<Thorne> well im running the check cd to see if its the cd
<Thorne> then im going to try and boot it
<somerville32> Ah. That might be it.
<Thorne> had the prob with kubuntu and ubuntu too
<Thorne> hm well i think one of the problems is the display
<Jester45>  /server irc.ef.net
<Jester45> oops
<somerville32> :O
<musiq> I'm looking for a midi-alternative because timidity takes too much CPU?
<maxamillion> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<maxamillion> musiq: i honestly have no clue ... i looked to the bot for advice ;)
<musiq> I've already tried everything on this site, but my pc isn't strong enough for timidity
<musiq> (but midi worked with windows so i think it is also possible with linux)
<maxamillion> musiq: i'm sure it is ... i just honestly have no idea how to do it :(
<musiq> :p
<TheSheep> musiq: your sound card might support hardware synthesis
<musiq> euh?
<TheSheep> musiq: look for /dev/sound/sequencer
<musiq> no such directory
<Jester45> TheSheep, would you want to look at more css for me?
<Jester45> TheSheep, to compact it?
<TheSheep> Jester45: I'd rather had you call some frineds and make a css lesson for you online
<Jester45> how about a php lesson, im wanting to make a control panel like thing for vidd's hosting
<somerville32> Jester45: Wrong chatroom.
<Jester45> k
#xubuntu 2007-06-21
<Jester45> look at this http://www.plastk.net/highres/50mon/
<Jester45> thats insane... you would have to be a few feet away to see it all
<shramanad> hello. how to make xubuntu see /home on LVM?
<Jester45> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<shramanad> ubotu: thanks! one more question: how to setup ADSL for the modem in the bridged mode?
<Jester45> ubotu, is a bot not a person
<shramanad> oh, i see
<Jester45> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<oslo> hi, actually on kde i wanna now if xfcedoes real transparency ?
<Jester45> ummm
<Jester45> it does transparency
<Jester45> im not sure how
<oslo> Jester45> real one or only show your desktop wallpaper ?
<oslo> does it show the other frame one under an other? it's real transparency
<Jester45> real
<Pumpernickel> It does real transparency; xfwm is a compositing manager.
<oslo> scuse my english but i'v not find a french channel about xubuntu
<Jester45> you mean... where you can see windows though the transparency
<oslo> Pumpernickel> ok thks
<oslo> Jester45> yes i meant
<oslo> by the way i'm looking for connecting a smartphone like a NETWORK Device. on XP it's use Belcarra LAN LINK driver, i read on linux it will be usbnet so i modprobe it but there isn't still no connection. ( it works fine on XP with VirtualBox but i would like do it directly on linux & use wine for the sync tool )
<oslo> (( for it's working on Virtual box i don' tneed to modprobe usbnet ))
<Jester45> oslo, does the sync tool work on wine?  you might want to check that first
<oslo> Jester45> yes he does
<oslo> *it
<oslo> Jester45> bt first i need to obtain my smartphone in ifconfig .... :D
<oslo> but
<oslo> on XP with VirtualBox it's quite simple, teh drivers are automaticaly installed; on linux it's becoming a headach for me :S
<servaas-xubuntu-> hoi
<servaas-xubuntu-> hyper_ch: hi did kilonux came back for help with getting up his internet connection trough eternet/router ?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how do I set a image viewer as the default one?
<cheeseboy> how i play videos that use divx ??
<TheSheep> !video | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<j1mc> TheSheep: I don't think that Xubuntu installs multimedia codecs like Ubuntu does.
<TheSheep> gonzaloaf_work: right-click on an image, select properties, click 'open with' and select your favorite program
<TheSheep> j1mc: that's why there are also the two other links
<j1mc> hehe... sorry, i missed, those.
<domenic> does anyone know a good psp homebrew channel?
<j1mc> psp homebrew?
<gonzaloaf_work> TheSheep, if I want to set this setting widely for all user?
<gonzaloaf_work> users*
<TheSheep> gonzaloaf_work: it's computed based on the files in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> gonzaloaf_work: these files have, among other things, information about mime types of files supported by the applications
<TheSheep> gonzaloaf_work: but I don't know how the priority is decided
<TheSheep> gonzaloaf_work: the standard says that the priority is handled somewhere else: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s07.html
<Jester45> does anyone know how i can look at my hardrives temp? it workes under windows with HD tune
<Jester45> but hdparm doesnt show its a western digital
<j1mc> Jester45: do you have the hdtemp package installed?
<j1mc> sorry, hddtemp
<j1mc> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me i need to set a key to be another key
<cheeseboy> ?
<j1mc> cheeseboy: have you looked at the keyboard layout application?
<j1mc> sorry, the keyboard setting application?
<cheeseboy> whats it called?
<j1mc> applications > settings > keyboard settings
<cheeseboy> i dont think i have it installed
<cheeseboy> nope it isnt
<j1mc> hmmm and you're running xubuntu?  which version?
<cheeseboy> fiesty
<cheeseboy> but i installed from scratch
<j1mc> cheeseboy: you installed from a command-line system?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> i didnt have a good disc
<j1mc> you would need to install the xubuntu-system-tools package
<j1mc> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-system-tools
<cheeseboy> thats already install
<j1mc> what about xubuntu-default-settings ?
<j1mc> bbiab
<^rike^> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old machine and the installation hangs when detecting hardware; the screen shows "killed" in a loop
<^rike^> sorry, xubuntu
<cheeseboy> thats installed too
<lightrush> Hello
<lightrush> My Xserver begins lagging after 1-2 days of use of my system
<lightrush> it starts taking about 20% of my CPU
<lightrush> and any switch between resolution modes takes forever
<lightrush> any ideas of fixing this issue?
<j1mc> lightrush: have you filed a bug?
<lightrush> j1mc:  no because its the official 7.04
<lightrush> is there any way of manually upgrading my XFCE?
<j1mc> lightrush: you can still file bugs against the 7.04 release.
<j1mc> bugs get fixed
<lightrush> :)
<j1mc> it's just that new features / apps don't get added (or they aren't supported, really)
<cheeseboy> help????????
<j1mc> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cheeseboy> i have asked
<cheeseboy> my period key doesnt work how i set o a different key?
<cheeseboy> to*
<Ghostvirus> wow, pretty dead in here
<somerville32> Thats because Xubuntu is so stable :P
<Ghostvirus> yeah i'm experiencing some problems
<somerville32> Which explain why we're talking, haha
<somerville32> ;] 
<Ghostvirus> is xubuntu the red-headed stepchild of the *buntus or what?
<somerville32> Something like that
<somerville32> Nah
<somerville32> I'm just being silly.
<Ghostvirus> heh, i first started out on Xubuntu a year ago on 6.06
<Ghostvirus> switched to regular Ubuntu a little later, but now i'm back with Xubuntu
<somerville32> Our first release :)
<Ghostvirus> oh, are you one of the devs?
<somerville32> Everyone can be a developer :)
<Ghostvirus> i guess you have a point there
<Ghostvirus> for some reason, gnome runs like crap on my laptop
<Ghostvirus> CPU constantly hits the roof
<Jester45> because ... its gnome
<Ghostvirus> xfce is a bit better
<Ghostvirus> i'm running a dell inspiron 5100, 2.4 ghz pentium 4, 768 MB RAM, 64 MB radeon 7500
<cheeseboy> no help in here
<Jester45> cheeseboy, what are you talking about?
<cheeseboy> ive asked question 10 times today
<cheeseboy> my period key doesnt work how i set to a different key?
<Jester45> xmodmap might help
<mindframe> i cant get my panel to show up properly after messing around with dual display configuration... im using my laptop without another monitor and it wont show my panel.  how do i get it back?
<Jester45> mindframe, check the process manager to make sure its not running
<cheeseboy> Jester45, whats that?
<mindframe> to make sure whats not running?
<Jester45> cheeseboy, it can map your keys
<Jester45> mindframe, the panel the process will be xfce4-panel
<Jester45> if its runnning then you need to config the panel if not thne you will first have to start it
<mindframe> ah, its not running.  why wouldnt it have started?
<cheeseboy> Jester45, how i map my period key to right alt key?
<Jester45> cheeseboy, check google it should know be more help than me or try man xmodmap
<cheeseboy> whys this so complicated
<Ghostvirus> i have a cosmetic problem at the moment: for some reason, my mouse cursors don't show up. I get the default old Apple-like mouse cursor
<Jester45> mindframe, sometimes it just happens im not sure why, press alt+F2 then run xfce4-panel
<mindframe> Jester45,  if i saved the session while it was not running and logged out would it do that?
<Jester45> cheeseboy, because normal keyboards dont have a broken button
<Jester45> mindframe, yes
<mindframe> im not fond of xfce's session saving feature
<Jester45> mindframe, you can turn it off
<cheeseboy> Jester45, i dont understand anything in the manual
<Jester45> cheeseboy, then try google, i only know how to use it to map unused keys
<cheeseboy> ive looked
<cheeseboy> q
<mindframe> got it, thanks Jester45
<mindframe> i guess its enabled by default and it saved some ancient session
<Jester45> mindframe, menu -> settings -> session and startup -> uncheck automatically save session on logout
<cheeseboy> all i find is app settings keybord but its not there
<Ghostvirus> so uh, anyone now why my chosen mouse theme won't show up?
<kalikiana_> Ghostvirus, known, common issue. Tried to restart/ reboot?
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, maybe a broken theme? or in compatible one
<Ghostvirus> the themes themselves are fine. doesn't matter what theme i choose. i've tried restarting xfce, rebooting, etc. nothing works
<Jester45> mindframe, you can have the session chooser and make diffrent sessions. like a beryl one or non beryl one or somthing else
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, so it does this on the default session
<Ghostvirus> the same themes worked fine on gnome, and on xfce, but suddenly stopped working the other day
<Ghostvirus> Jester45, yes
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, so they dont show... but you can click on things
<Ghostvirus> oh, i can see the cursors just fine, they simply appear as the default X11 cursors (i think). they look a lot like the old mac mouse cursors
* Jester45 never seen a mac running before
<Ghostvirus> heh, well i haven't used a mac since like os 8 or 9
<Ghostvirus> i'm pretty sure they're the default x11 cursors
<Jester45> i dont know what to tell you
<Ghostvirus> it's very strange :/
<Jester45> maybe search for a bug
<Ghostvirus> hm, my Xcursor.xrdb file says the cursor theme is selected
<Ghostvirus> bugs bugs bugs...
<Ghostvirus> here's the kicker: when i hover over my firefox window, the correct cursor theme shows up
<Jester45> ooo
<Jester45> waht version are you running
<Jester45> of xubuntu
<Ghostvirus> 7.04
<Ghostvirus> oh ho, seems i'm not the only one who's run into this bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420563
<Ghostvirus> a shame no one responded to the guy :/
<Jester45> try reporting a bug
<Jester45> im not sure what you would put it under
<Ghostvirus> hmm
<Ghostvirus> yeah i'm skulking around launchpad right now
<Ghostvirus> i really want to work out a usable desktop under xubuntu because gnome just runs like a dog on my laptop
<gneale> I'm liking xubuntu alot at this time
<somerville32> :)
<Ghostvirus> well i filed a bug report
* somerville32 cheers.
<Ghostvirus> first time i've ever done that
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> You might want to join the xubuntu-users team if you'd like
<Ghostvirus> what's that?
<somerville32> Ghostvirus: A launchpad team
<Ghostvirus> ah i see
<Ghostvirus> so has anyone used any other xfce-based distros?
<Ghostvirus> zenwalk looked interesting but it looks a little advanced for me
<somerville32> I haven't, no
<somerville32> But I imagine I will in my attempt to improve Xubuntu
<Ghostvirus> yeah, zenwalk seems like the only big xfce-based distro
<Ghostvirus> but it's slackware-based, and i'm way too much of a noob for that
<Ghostvirus> then there's dreamlinux, but that has that horrible wannabe-os x vibe to it
<Ghostvirus> huh, #xfce is dead too
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> It is bedtime! : P
<Jester45> debian gentoo both have xfce
<Ghostvirus> bah! it's only 11:40 PM on the east coast
<Jester45> only 10:40 in the midwest
<Ghostvirus> well i know you can install xfce on pretty much any distro, but i was talking about distros that use it by default
<Jester45> somerville32, lives in the atlantic ocean
<Jester45> :0 its 12:40 there
<Jester45> is it just me or are there less updates than edgy?
<Jester45> in feisty
<Ghostvirus> you mean xubuntu specifically?
<Ghostvirus> to me it feels like xubuntu doesn't get the same amount of attention that ubuntu/kubuntu get when it comes to polish
<Jester45> ubuntu has more updates because gnome gets more updates
<Jester45> i think it gets less attention to detail/bugs
<Jester45> because more people use ubuntu
<Jester45> xubuntu is looked at as a "for old machines" distro by a lot of people
<Ghostvirus> any idea what installing xubuntu-desktop over an ubuntu installation is like?
<Ghostvirus> i'm curious if it would perform better or worse than a regular xubuntu install
<Jester45> its.... like having gnome and a slower xfce
<Jester45> o and super bloated menus
<Ghostvirus> damn...
<Jester45> you can remove the gnome parts if you want
<Jester45> or.. install a server version on ubuntu then install xubuntu-desktop
<Ghostvirus> i'm really tempted to try out zenwalk but i'm too new to linux to deal with a slackware-based distro
<Ghostvirus> ubuntu's repos are top-notch too
<somerville33> :)
<Ghostvirus> i just hope xubuntu starts getting more polish before each release
<somerville33> Thats how it works :)
<somerville33> You're welcome to help out too : )
<Ghostvirus> yeah, i'd like to, but i've only been messing around with linux for a year
<somerville33> No problem :)
<somerville33> http://xubuntu.org/devel
<somerville33> There are steps that you can take right now even to get you moving in that direction
<somerville33> Signing up with launchpad was the first step :)
<Ghostvirus> yeah, i suppose i'll have to look into this stuff
<Ghostvirus> brb
<Ghostvirus> had to boot back into windoze
<Ghostvirus> i do a lot of photoshop work, so you know what that means...
<somerville33> Gimp works great :)
<Ghostvirus> gimp is okay, but lacks a lot of the features and user-friendliness photoshop has
<Ghostvirus> which isn't to say i'm a photoshop fanboy. i'm sticking with photoshop 7. i don't need any of the junk adobe's trying to push in the newest versions
<somerville33> Talk to TheSheep when he is awake sometime
<somerville33> He does a ton of that kind of stuff
<somerville33> Pretty sure in Linux
<Jester45> hummm what was his site
<Ghostvirus> well there was this app called "Pixel" which everyone was excited about, and was really pretty nice, but the ONE guy that is coding it seems to be AWOL
<Jester45> its was soming thing with sheep art
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, have you tried gimpshop?
<Jester45> it makes the gimp more like photoshop
<Ghostvirus> i tried gimpshop, but it's really just gimp with the menus rearranged and all that
<Jester45> yes, to be more like photoshop
<Jester45> its a good way to transition
<Jester45> so you can first learn the tools, then layout
<Ghostvirus> maybe, but photoshop has too many features that gimp doesn't have for me to switch over
<Ghostvirus> like bundling layers, for one
<Ghostvirus> trust me, if i could drop photoshop for something else, i would
<Jester45> grouping them?
<Ghostvirus> yeah, i could figure out a way to group layers
<Ghostvirus> *couldn't
<Jester45> im not sure if you can
* Jester45 likes xpaint better
<Ghostvirus> pixel was pretty much a photoshop clone for various OSes, but development seems to have ground to a halt
<Chikubu> anyone use xara?
<Ghostvirus> no, how is it?
<Chikubu> lol i was wondering the same, im downloading now, i have another faster system im still configuring to try it on
<Chikubu> the open source version is still .70 beta or thereabouts, was hoping for input
<Chikubu> be nice to find a good illustrator replacement
<Chikubu> claims to be MUCH faster
<Ghostvirus> yeah i don't do any vector graphics work, but i've seen some amazing stuff done with inkscape
<Ghostvirus> alright folks, bed time for me
<ruks> i use azureus to dl torrents and i need to burn the .bin file as an image.....i dont know how im new to linux and am using feisty fawn,gnomebaker is my burning program,when i go to tools and burn cd image,it doesnt list the .bin file as a burnable cd image,is there a way i can burn the .bin as an image?
<ruks> can anyone help me
<somerville33> One second please
<somerville33> It says it supports burning Cue/Bin files
<Smygis> ruks, If everythin else fails, Use bchunk to convert it to a ISO file.
<siimo> hi i have like 7 reiserfs partitions and they are all showing up on the desktop of xubuntu even though they are not mounted and i dont want them there how do i remove them?  i commented them out in fstab but they are still there
<case__> hello
<case__> we're having trouble here to print utf-8 documents with mousepad, any clue how we could solve that issue?
<GI_James> Hi everyone, I'm having a hard time getting my wireless card working...
<GI_James> it's supported on madwifi, it will work, but seems like I can't get it to connect
<GI_James> can anyone around assist w/ wireless issue?
<NoLimits> hi
<NoLimits> Xubuntu install Gnome ?
<Jester45> could anyone suggest a version of xubuntu for me to set up for someone that doesnt do much other than mail and some web browsing. i dont want to have him upgrading to a new version so i was thinking dapper, but then i tought when it does loose support its going to be really outdated so i figured he could get feisty and i could upgrade it every other version.
<pleia2> if they're just doing mail and some web browsing, does the out-datedness of dapper matter that much?
<case__> i would suggest the last release available (so, feisty)
<Jester45> i guess not, but this is the first of linux he will have and i would like to show him what i like best. the auto updates and easy upgrades to the new version
<pleia2> probably want to use feisty then
<case__> there is a real gap in the features compared to dapper, the upgrade to a new version is a non issue thanks to apt... for anybody with less than 100 box to manage, i would suggest the last available. always.
<case__> but if it's a first linux experience, why xubuntu?
<Jester45> well... i need to burn a live cd and make sure hi hardware is supported. I dont feel like troubleshooting it for him
<case__> (i'm not trolling)
<Jester45> case__, first, i like xubuntu and i know it. second, it was my first experience and i cant seem to use any other for a long time with out coming back to xubuntu
<case__> from my point of view (and experience with average joe), xubuntu is fine for people who were using old school unix window manager and what to keep that kind of look and feel in a modern environnement. but for people comming from windows or mac, i will go with ubuntu, if the hardware allow it.
<Jester45> im not to sure of his hardware, but i can guess that it will be a but sluggish on ubuntu
<case__> that's a point.
<Jester45> i *think* he is running winME
<Jester45> i know it has the classic look. and its not xp
<case__> you know that even with xubuntu you need 256MB of ram to go with the live CD installation...
<Jester45> he wants me to try to speed it up some because its gotten slow. so i need to make some discspace and defrag it.
<Jester45> so i thought i would ask him if he would go with linux
<Jester45> yea... i want to test with live cd and install with alternative. (im much faster in alt than live cd)
<case__> ok
<Jester45> i think he has 256 or somewhere arong that
<Jester45> i dont think it has 512 because its not that new and im pretty sure he didnt upgrade it
<case__> but if he use winME, he may have 128 as well...
<Jester45> i dont think it does just from using it but i will have to look
<ryan__> feisty has better hardware support than dapper right
<ryan__> im Jester45
<ryan__> lost connection
<case__> and if i recall right, there were some uge performance improvements in gtk/pango/etc... after the dapper release, so feisty should go faster even on old hardware
<ryan__> i have to disagree
<ryan__> i think xubuntu was faster on dapper
<ryan__> hehe #ubuntu has more people than #debian in it
<ryan__> and gentoo but... thats a totaly diffrent distro
<case__> ok, i haven't tried the dapper version of xubuntu
<ruks>  i use azureus to dl torrents and i need to burn the .bin file as an image.....i dont know how im new to linux and am using feisty fawn,gnomebaker is my burning program,when i go to tools and burn cd image,it doesnt list the .bin file as a burnable cd image,is there a way i can burn the .bin as an image?
<case__> ruks, open a terminal, and type : file <your .bin file> , if it says "ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem....", it's ready to be burned (you can even rename it to .iso)
<ruks> ok ill try that
<case__> file (try to) gives you the real type of the file, whatever the extention says
<ruks> type the whole file name?cuz its really long lol
<ruks> with or without spaces?
<case__> i think you can drag and drop the file to the terminal and it will write the full path by itself
<case__> by the way, yes you need the full path
<case__> or you can right click in the directerory of the file and choose "open a terminal here"
<ruks> its not workin :(
<case__> you're not doing it right :)
<ruks> lol sorry kinda new to all this
<ruks> i cant drag it in there,and i cant right cick and get a terminal option
<case__> move it to your desktop if it heps
<case__> helps
<somerville32> Whats up?
<ryan__> you can use tab completion
<Jester45> so /path/to/bin/fillealdsjfgneriugnlfgknfglafdgafg.bin you can just use tab to finish the path
<ruks> ok case ur way it says empty after i put in the file name andhit enter and put my password in
<ruks> it says :empty after the file name
<ruks> so whats that mean?
<case__> why have you typed so it asked you your password???
<case__> (this sentence means nothing :)))
<ruks> i type sudo file then the file name
<case__> you don't need to use sudo
<ruks> oh
<case__> $ file "/path/to/file withe spaces.bin"
<ochosi> hi, i have a 120gb ext hdd from western digital, usb is also power supply. whenever i unmount and then unplug it it makes some strange stopping noise like in the current kernel bug for some laptop-hdds. anyone got an idea what this is or what to do about it?
<Pumpernickel> hdparm -Y might make it spin down normally.
<ochosi> ok, thanks, i'll give it a shot now
<Pumpernickel> (Or sdparm, instead, come to think of it.)
<ochosi> hdparm doesn't seem to work
<ochosi> seems to be restricted to ide only
<mindframe-> how do i cleared saved session information?
<mindframe-> *clear
<teknoboi> hello everybody
<ochosi> @Pumpernickel: ok, don't really understand the man page of sdparm, are you sure it can do the trick of putting the drive to sleep?
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: sdparm --command eject /dev/sdb1 gives me a strange error
<ochosi> Request Sense cmd: 03 00 00 00 40 00
<ochosi>     request sense: requested 64 bytes but got 18 bytes
<ochosi>     Start stop unit command: 1b 00 00 00 02 00
<ochosi> start stop unit:  Fixed format, current;  Sense key: Illegal Request
<ochosi>  Additional sense: Logical block address out of range
<ochosi>   Info fld=0x0 [0] 
<teknoboi> does anyone have any suggestions as far as server software goes for xubuntu (ie. ftp, http, and ssi)?
<Ind[y] > The whole thing with the Keyring Manager is just nonsense and should immediately be removed!
* teknoboi checks the pulse of the room
<maxamillion> teknoboi: hey, how'd the wireless adventure go?
<Jester45> hiya maxamillion
<maxamillion> Jester45: hi hi
* maxamillion is at work .... kinda busy so might be slow to respond
<swhalen> Hello...is there any way of doing a network boot of the xubuntu installer?
<maxamillion> swhalen: its not entirely specific to Xubuntu, its more of an ubuntu thing (which Xubuntu is technically "a ubuntu") so let me get you a link
<maxamillion> swhalen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<illu45> I've got a quick question. I'm thinking about putting in a new HD and installing a fresh install of xubuntu on part of it. Any recommendations for which FS to use?
<illu45> Hm... noone around?
<Merchelo> use what ever
<Merchelo> zfs if available
<vidd> illu45, i use ext3
<illu45> Ah, all right...
<illu45> One more thing, is Gutsy somewhat stable now, or is it best to stick to Feisty?
<vidd> illu45, currently (to the best of my knowledge) they are identical at this stage....
<vidd> however...only get gutsy if you intent to test and break it....
<vidd> if you cant test, break, and report...and NEED to be up, then go with fiesty
<illu45> Ah, all right
<illu45> Thanks for the advice, will probably give Gutsy a try, I don't mind doing a bit of breaking :P
<teknoboi> hey max u still here
<laserbeak43> hi how do i take a screenshot from xubuntu?
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, imagemagick, gimp, panel-plugin... which way do you prefer?
<laserbeak43> there's a panel plugin? i have gimp installed but if a panel plugin would be easier...
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, Yes, it's called screebshot plugin and should be preinstalled. Just try to add it.
<kalikiana> And gimp is indeed to slow for screenshot if you're not editing an image ;)
<laserbeak43> ok ok
<laserbeak43> just installed it
<laserbeak43> how do i use it?
<laserbeak43> the screenshot plugin?
<laserbeak43> ahh ice
<laserbeak43> nice
<laserbeak43> added it to the panel
<laserbeak43> kalikiana: that did it thanks :)
<Kjellviz> hey, i had ubuntu installed, then i installed kde desktop on top, where did all those funky screensavers i had in gnome go ?
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, You're welcome :)
<Jester45> Kjellviz, i think you are in the wrong channel try #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<Kjellviz> lol i thought i had joined kubuntu ^^ sry bout that! :P
<laserbeak43> can i not stream .m3u files  in gxine?
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: I'm afraid .m3u files are just playlists
<laserbeak43> yeah to load stream files or watever
<aquo> hi, can you tell me where i can find the xubuntu seeds?
<illu45> aquo, for BT?
<illu45> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ for Feisty
<illu45> Just download the torrent file
<aquo> no, i search the garminate input.
<laserbeak43> the what?
<aquo> aehm germinate
<aquo> the germinate input.
<aquo> the seeds.
<laserbeak43> the seeds?
<laserbeak43> torrent seeds?
<laserbeak43> i think the torrent client will show you the seeds
<laserbeak43> not sure what you mean tho
<laserbeak43> sorry
<aquo> no, the rule files you need for generating package lists for remastering the install cds
<laserbeak43> oh i don't know anything about that sorry :)
<musiq> Which program (which fits on a boot disk) should i use to format my entire hard disk, and than create partitions for ubuntu?
<aquo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<illu45> musiq, the ubuntu LiveCD comes with gparted, which should allow you to format your disk and create partitions
<illu45> ...I think the Xubuntu LiveCD does too, but I'm not entirely certain, actually.
<laserbeak43> i installed from the livecd
<illu45> Does the Xubuntu liveCD have gparted as well, or does it use something else?
<laserbeak43> aquo:  so you found it?
<musiq> And does the Xubuntu alternate-cd have gparted as well? (that(s rhe one i have)
<aquo> no, thats for ubuntu
<laserbeak43> illu45:  i don't know what it is but it's dead easy to make a dual boot with it
<laserbeak43> even imported my xp files
<aquo> there must be some seeds for xubuntu too, but i am not too sure.
<laserbeak43> aquo: i think the packages are the same, the only diff is the window manage AFAIK
<aquo> laserbeak43: the repository is the same, but the content of the install-cds differ
<aquo> i want to remaster ubuntu cds with my own package set.
<laserbeak43> oh i see your point
<aquo> but documentation is cruel
<laserbeak43> hehe
<aquo> is there something like an xubuntu developer channel?
<aquo> -n
<laserbeak43> no idea
<kalikiana> aquo, Sure, #xubuntu-devel
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> so can someone tell me how come i can't stream using .m3u? i can with just about any media player in, dare i say it?(windows)
* laserbeak43 hides under his desk 0_o
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, What players did you try?
<kalikiana> ^^ on linux, that is.
<laserbeak43> just the one that's installed gxine
* kalikiana shivvers.
<laserbeak43> :p
<kalikiana> Try audacious or something else which is more mature.
<laserbeak43> oh ok cool
<laserbeak43> kalikiana: wicked
<laserbeak43> thanks
<laserbeak43> winamp clone :)
<laserbeak43> ish
<laserbeak43> ok next question
<laserbeak43> for 1000 points
<kalikiana> You can even reuse about every skin :D
<laserbeak43> :P
<laserbeak43> winamp skins???
<kalikiana> Yes.
<laserbeak43> niiiiiice
<laserbeak43> how do i get dual monitors running on an intel computer
<laserbeak43> :P
<laserbeak43> intel graphics cared i mean
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, xinerama?
<laserbeak43> dell lattitude d520
<TheSheep> !xinerama | laserbeak43
<ubotu> laserbeak43: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kalikiana> Acutally I don't have more than one lcd at home. :'/
<laserbeak43> nice
<laserbeak43> well i have one lcd one crt :P
<TheSheep> kalikiana: wyse terminal connected via rs232 comes in handy ;)
* kalikiana slaps TheSheep. Interfering again .;)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, :P
<laserbeak43> rs232/
* TheSheep bites kalikiana's head off
* kalikiana 's zombie tears TheSheep's body in two.
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, If you have a crt, *your* eyes hurt. ;)
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: com port
<laserbeak43> oh
* kalikiana trashed is crt two years ago. Couldn't stand the flicker.
<laserbeak43> kalikiana: actualy i like crt better than lcd
<laserbeak43> my eyes feel like holes are being melted into them with lcd
* laserbeak43 loves crt but hates the space they can take up
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, You're possibly one of the people who don't notice frequencies that much. I think not everyone is sensible about 10Hz changes like me. :/
<laserbeak43> i notice them sometimes
<laserbeak43> a lot lately actualy
<laserbeak43> but my eyes are really bad anyway
<kalikiana> My eyes hurt with anything < 75 Hz, 85 Hz is about okay.
* Jester45 uses a tv a lot fora moniter
<Jester45> the tricky part is guessing when to change grub to windows :)
<Jester45> when the tv isnt working because windows hasnt started
<laserbeak43> Jester45: lolol
<laserbeak43> that must suck bigtime
<laserbeak43> how can u read fonsts on your tv??
<Jester45> hdtv :) not that bad at thatres
* Jester45 wishes he could use the plasma but his dad will kill him
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> would you be able to see fonts on the plasma?
<Jester45> im guessing i could see them better
<laserbeak43> i would never be able to read a thing if i used a computer on my tv
<Jester45> i watch videos on it
<Jester45> and play asteroids
<Jester45> er xoids :)
<laserbeak43> LOL
* laserbeak43 looks for the linux wolfenstein enemy territory
<Jester45> xoids is better
<laserbeak43> xoids?
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> asteroids?
<laserbeak43> no thanks
<laserbeak43> :P
<Jester45> yep
<laserbeak43> lol
<Jester45> its a clasic
<laserbeak43> i'll give it that :P
<Jester45> or if you wanna get fancy try out chromium
<laserbeak43> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<laserbeak43> :P
<Jester45> i have a flash version of umm... whats the name... space invaders? where the alien sucide down
<Jester45> and you have this little tank and just goes left or right
<Jester45> and can hide behind 4 things in the air
<laserbeak43> omg
<laserbeak43> i remember playing that in like 84
<laserbeak43> lol
<Jester45> i have paperboy also
<Jester45> that game strange
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> yeah
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> there is png
<Jester45> pong
<laserbeak43> classic
<laserbeak43> i could stay awake for half of one round
<Jester45> and my most time wasting thing tremulous
<laserbeak43> tremulous??
<laserbeak43> never hearda it :P
<laserbeak43> whats the syntax for sudo in terminal?
<blizz> sudo get me a beer
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> lol seriously
<laserbeak43> is it sudo "password"?
<Jester45> no its
<Jester45> sudo "command"
<Jester45> then it ask for the pass if needed
<Jester45> sudo has a password timeout of 5 mins
<Jester45> or somthing close to 5 mins
<laserbeak43> cause i'm tyring to install something with sh and it eventualy asks me for my password but when i put it itn it's wrong for some reason
<Jester45> are you putting in your root pass
<laserbeak43> Jester45: yes
<laserbeak43> and the password works for everything else
<Jester45> is it asking you only when you use sudo
<kali|c> laserbeak43, You *could* configure gksu to ask for a root pass. :P
<laserbeak43> how would i do that?
<kali|c> laserbeak43, You should read the manpage of gksu or something, I don't know that by heart. ;)
<laserbeak43> kali|c: ok thanks ;)
<kali|c> yw
<laserbeak43> when i type in my password in terminal, the cursor doesn't move. i think this is regular behavior but i'm not sure.
<kali|c> laserbeak43, Yes, password inputs inside terminals are usually hidden.
<laserbeak43> kali|c: ahh a root password was never set so i had to create one
<kali|c> kali|c, Yep, ubuntu tries to 'persuade' you to use sudo. *g
<TheSheep> which turns out ot be a pretty good habit, most of the time
<laserbeak43> can i install libgtk-1.2.so.0 and glibc-2.1 without it interfereing with my other installations?
<kali|c> TheSheep, Yes, keeps you from being root too much - although there is 'su -c' as well. ;)
<TheSheep> and sudo -s
<kali|c> :P
<kali|c> And there is a rabbit making mochi on the moon.  ~('-')~
<kali|c> hi maxamillion :)
<gerro> how would I go about using the k7 kernel and nvidia-glx-new?
<maxamillion> hello kali|c
* maxamillion is at work so responses might come slowly
<gerro> when I try apt-get install linux-k7 it installs the crappy nvidia drivers that don't work with my newer card so I have to install nvidia-new-glx but that removes linux-k7 because nvidia old isn't installed...
<gerro> nvidia-glx-new I mean
<gerro> a better idea how do I make it so apt-get doesn't even know which card I have
<gerro> it pisses me off to no end :(
<Jester45> remove the card :0
<gerro> i removed every kernel restricted module and graphics driver it had then did apt-get install linux-k7 nvidia-glx-new... hmm if I get a xorg crash I'm going to try forcing it to use custom compiled nvidia drivers by manually locating directories and deleting
<gerro> and.. crash.. 7184 is older than 9755..
* gerro bangs his head on the desk
<mikeconcepts>  Using Xubuntu...I'd appreciate a link to a howto for the best way to achieve  network connectivity to windows boxes on my network
<maxamillion> mikeconcepts: what kind of network connectivity?
<mikeconcepts> access shares on windows
<mikeconcepts> from xubuntu
<maxamillion> mikeconcepts: there really isn't an easy way to do it at the moment, that is something that is being worked on for the next release
<maxamillion> mikeconcepts: if you google for "xubuntu+samba+browse" there are a few tutorials
<mikeconcepts> have accomplished by installing smb, creating a /mnt, but after a reboot I have to establish mount again
<mikeconcepts> would like something better
<mikeconcepts> maxamillion, thanks, will check them all out
<maxamillion> mikeconcepts: that's an easy fix though, just make a bash script to establish the mount connection and then make it run in your xfce auto-start applications list and then you won't have to bother with it anymore :)
<mikeconcepts> maxamillion, that it what I'll do, thanks
<maxamillion> mikeconcepts: anytime :)
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!oraclegd@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by TheSheep
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<reaVer> pointless:P
<TheSheep> reaVer: maybe, maybe not
<reaVer> he got K-lined
<reaVer> he won't be back
<TheSheep> ah, great
<reaVer> 23:46 -!- WalrusKing [i=oraclegd@tejava.dreamhost.com]  has quit [K-lined] 
<TheSheep> didn't notice it :)
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!oraclegd@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by TheSheep
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<TheSheep> reaVer: thanks
<reaVer> np:P
#xubuntu 2007-06-22
<mikeconcepts> xumbuntu 7.04 no sound audigy
<mikeconcepts> #0: Audigy 1 [SB0090] 
<mikeconcepts> added mixer control to panel, set device to audigy
<mikeconcepts> is some change to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base needed normally?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<mikeconcepts> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<mikeconcepts> trying this
<mikeconcepts> after reboot
<mikeconcepts> still no sound
<mikeconcepts> anybody care to help with this issue of no sound in xubuntu 7.04 using an audigy sound card?
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: I assume you already checked the forums?
<mikeconcepts> yes
<mikeconcepts> made changes talked about there to alsa-base
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: 'lsmod | grep snd' shows anything?
<mikeconcepts> neither recommended fix helped
<mikeconcepts> yes, full page of info
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: that'd mean the driver is loaded
<mikeconcepts> yes, it even shows option for the audigy
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: run 'alsamixer' and make sure the channels are not muted
<mikeconcepts> there is nothing showing for mute on any channel
<mikeconcepts> found the trouble
<mikeconcepts> was set to digital
<mikeconcepts> at least you got me looking inthe right place
<TheSheep> glad you solved it :)
<mikeconcepts> thanks for helping
<Asauce> Howcome Ubuntu recognizes my wireless card, but Xubuntu doesn't? In Xubuntu, there aren't even any icons in the top-right indicating networking or volume control. Just an outline of a rectangle...
<Asauce> Is there anything extra I have to do?
<somerville32> Asauce: I'm sure it recognizes your wireless card.
<mikeconcepts> can krdc be installed in xubuntu 7.04 for remote desktop connection?
<Asauce> Then how do I set it up?
<somerville32> Asauce: Download wifi-radar
<hyper__ch> hiho
<mikeconcepts> even though it is for KDE?
<Asauce> Thank you.
<TaJMoX> How do I change panel background to an image?
<neozen> TaJMoX: you use a theme
<neozen> TaJMoX: or you edit an existing theme by hand
<neozen> TaJMoX: I know of no other way
<TaJMoX> neozen : the theme i'm using (xfce-4.2) doesn't contain the word 'panel' in the rc
<TaJMoX> can i just add style "panel" { bg_pixmap[NORMAL]  = "filename.png" }  ??
<TaJMoX> i mean, can you provide me with an example?
<TaJMoX> can someone give me an example on how to change the panel background by editing a gtk theme?
<saint-takeshi> having a spot of bother installing xubuntu. it reports an error formatting my hard drive, which might be caused by the fact that it has an encrypted LVM setup at the moment used by my old OS
<saint-takeshi> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) failed"
<saint-takeshi> i-0
<saint-takeshi> is there any way to tell what the problem is?
<saint-takeshi> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) failed."
<neozen> TaJMoX: nope... never done it before .... sorry
<neozen> TaJMoX: never needed to... I just looked here: http://xfce-look.org and found a theme I liked, installed it, and called it done
<TaJMoX> ok well can you reccomend a theme which has an image in the panel, so that I can use it as an example?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone know how to reset the session
<radioaktivstorm> i have too many instances of nm-applet running
<radioaktivstorm> (i had save session on logoff enabled)
<TaJMoX> saint-takeshi - run sudo gparted in a terminal
<radioaktivstorm> T_T
<saint-takeshi> gparted looks like it's got the partitions set up, but the install program just won't get past the partition thing, it fails with "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) failed" and mounts a 217mb partition on /media/disk with what seems to be linux boot things in it, i cant tell if thats my old /boot or som,ething the installer has created :S
<kali|c> saint-takeshi, Did you try a second time, ideally reformatting the root partition? That might already help.
<saint-takeshi> oh, wait, just read the menu.list in the grub folder, and it's my old one...
<saint-takeshi> Gparted seems to be unaware of any LVM activity and i've now deleted all partitions
<saint-takeshi> and it looks like they're staying deleted this time
<saint-takeshi> dammit! every time i run the installer, it brings back the old partitions and mounts the root partition :/
<kali|c> saint-takeshi, Try a restart, that might help if the paritions table is not updated.
<kali|c> s/restart/reboot
<saint-takeshi> ah, wait....setting up the partitions manually looks like it's helped....its doing sopmething new
<saint-takeshi> "The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors."
<saint-takeshi> now i've just got a tiny window entitled "installing system"
<radioaktivstorm> how does onne reset the settings for xfce?
<saint-takeshi> the activity light on the CD drive is going berzerk, so i think its doing *something*
* saint-takeshi crosses his fingers and goes to pour himself some cereal...
<saint-takeshi> oh, the tiny window is a progress bar...fascinating...
<saint-takeshi> wait, maybe not, it's gone blank again...half of the little grey square went white for a bit...
<saint-takeshi> excellent. now i'm installed and ready to go...just one thing, though...what's the root password?
<j1mc> there is no root password, saint-takeshi.
<j1mc> xubuntu uses "sudo" for administrative access.
<saint-takeshi> it didn't ask me to set one, but it keeps asking me for one
<j1mc> use your regular user password.
<saint-takeshi> oh, i see
<j1mc> instead of "su"
<j1mc> use "sudo"
<saint-takeshi> i know that
<j1mc> ok.  :)  i wasn't sure.
<saint-takeshi> oh, i see, there just isn't a root password....doesn't that make it much easier to break into an ubuntu system?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> There is a root password
<somerville32> It is just garbage
<somerville32> ie. it is disabled
<saint-takeshi> hmmm...also, for some reason, "glxinfo|grep direct" kills X and restarts it
* j1mc is still a young grasshopper with much to learn, apparently...
<saint-takeshi> yeah, every time i try to run glxinfo, it kills x
<saint-takeshi> oh, no, i was still using Vesa for some reason
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I need food, lol
<j1mc> saint-takeshi: what happens when you open xfce4-terminal?
<j1mc> does that open ok?
<Asauce> Alright, I tried that WiFi-Radar thing... I'm a bit confused as to how I'm supposed to use it. Is it supposed to detect my network right when I start it? Does it even recognize my wireless card?
<saint-takeshi> as in Applications>accessories>Terminal? yeah, runs fine
<j1mc> saint-takeshi: yeah, that's what i was referring to.
<j1mc> saint-takeshi: is there anything in /var/crash?
<somerville32> Asauce: Can you pastebin the output of the following command: sudo lshw -class net
<saint-takeshi> j1mc; i'm not actually having a problem anymore, i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and changed from vesa to ati for my display driver, and it's running gorgeously.
* somerville32 cheers.
<somerville32> You should file a bug (or see if one already is).
<j1mc> somerville32: should saint-takeshi file a bug if he just had selected the wrong graphics driver?
<j1mc> if the wrong graphics driver is causing the problem, i don't see why that's bugworthy...
<j1mc> if the problem were under the correct driver then it would make sense to check for a bug report.
<somerville32> It shouldn't crash
<somerville32> Vesa is a driver that should support all cards
<j1mc> ah, ok.
<somerville32> Video Electronics Standards Association: Video Electronics Standards Association.
<somerville32> Err..
<somerville32> VESA: Video Electronics Standards Association.
<somerville32> !pastebin > Asauce
<somerville32> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<somerville32> Asauce: See above documentation
* somerville32 is running for dinner.
<somerville32> Asauce: Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig ra0?
<TaJMoX> Can anyone tell me what to add in the theme file to have an image as the panel background?
<somerville32> I dunno if you can
<Ghostvirus> hello everyone
<Ghostvirus> quick question: why does "printscreen" not work with Xubuntu?
<somerville32> You can make it work
<somerville32> Just assign the key to launch the screencapture utility
<Ghostvirus> ahh, and how would i go about that? in the "keyboard preferences" dialog?
<somerville32> :)
<cheeseboy> how i play video that uses divx ?
<somerville32> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cheeseboy> why is it everytime i install someting it asks for xubuntu cd
<somerville32> cheeseboy: Remove the cd from the sources list
<cheeseboy> how?
<somerville32> Applications > System > Software Sources
<scrooge_74> the cd is your primary repository
<scrooge_74> at this moment
<cheeseboy> where i uncheck it?
<scrooge_74> there should be an entry for cdrom
<scrooge_74> if not go to /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD
<feliciano> hey guys... I'm having troubles with a application... and the only error send me is this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26161/
<Ghostvirus> hm, it seems adding a screenshot shortcut to PrintScreen is a bit of work :/
<feliciano> please let me know how can I get more information
<feliciano> about the fault
<feliciano> I dont know whats the problem
<feliciano> I solve my problem...
<Ghostvirus> /usr/bin/esd not found?
<feliciano> sorry
<feliciano> ;)
<Ghostvirus> good times
<somerville32> :)
<kiosk> anyone know how to run python games
* neozen looks around for someone familiar to dance with
<feliciano> kiosk.. like what??
<somerville32> kiosk: The same way you run every other python application :)
<kiosk> 20K Light Years won't run :(
<kiosk> type ./LightYears.py
<kiosk> it says:   bash: ./LightYears.py: /usr/bin/python2.4: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<crimsun> dpkg -l python2.4|grep ^ii;echo $?
<crimsun> that's a bad shebang anyhow
<crimsun> it should use /usr/bin/python, not /usr/bin/python2.4
<kiosk> what was the first thing crimsun?
<kiosk> Ishould enter that?
<crimsun> that's a command
<kiosk> No packages found matching python2.4.
<kiosk> 1
<crimsun> right.
<kiosk> Is python broke?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> see what I typed above
<kiosk> yes
<crimsun> either change the shebang, or install python2.4
<kiosk> is dpkg the same thing as apt-get ?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> apt-get uses dpkg.
<kiosk> I think I figured out I have Python2.5 installed.  That won't work?
<kiosk> ii  python2.5      2.5.1-0ubuntu1 An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5)
<kiosk> when typing dpkg -l python2.5|grep ^ii;echo $?
<crimsun> look at the error that running the program gives you
<kiosk> I am going to have to disect that command now.  That is a whopper
<crimsun> it explicitly mentions python2.4
<crimsun> we've established that you don't have python2.4 installed
<crimsun> so -
<crimsun> either install python2.4, or change the shebang.
<kiosk> can you install python2.5 without installing the other one?
<kiosk> *un installing the other one
<crimsun> you already have python2.5 installed
<crimsun> did you mean to ask if you can install python2.4 in parallel?
<crimsun> if so, yes.  You can.
<kiosk> yes that's what I meant
<kiosk> cool
<somerville32> :)
<kiosk> installing
<kiosk> now what did you mean by shebang?
<kiosk> shebang = the whole python script right?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> the shebang is the top line
<crimsun> #!/usr/bin/python2.4  <--
<crimsun> which is poor syntax anyhow
<crimsun> #! /usr/bin/python    would be correct
<somerville32> Hi kalikiana_
<Asauce> How do I log in as root?
<kalikiana_> hey somerville32 :)
<kalikiana_> Asauce, Why would you want/ need that?
<kalikiana_> It's normally disabled.
<kiosk> hey thanks for the help crimsun
<kiosk> I think I'm on the right track now
<TaJMoX> Anyone know how to use an image as the panel background?
<somerville32> :)
<Indephysis> Help! I just installed, and after switching between the first terminal (alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f1, don't remember) and the X session I seem to be zoomed in!
<predaeus_> Indephysis, try if you can switch resolutions with ctrl-alt-numpad-/+
<Indephysis> Oh thank you so much.
<Indephysis> There we go. :D
<predaeus_> it should switch through available resolutions in your xorg.conf
<predaeus_> but weird behavior nonetheless
<ruks> can anyone help me with a problem with azureus,i tried that channel but nobody is responding
<predaeus_> what problem?
<ruks> ok i installed azureus yesterday and used it fine
<ruks> today as soon as i open it it closes
<ruks> so i open in terminal
<ruks> and get an error message when it closes
<ruks> referring to java it looks like
<ruks> but i have 1.6 jre installed
<ruks> any ideas?
<ruks> i can show u the error message,its kinda long
<test3r> !pci=routeirq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci=routeirq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruks> eh?
<test3r> ha.   well, i think that might b how i get this older-than-dirt  3COM wifi card going.
<test3r> anyone ever pass that option to kernel yet?
<test3r> do we still NEED to? anyone know?
<test3r> see -
<predaeus_> ruks, paste the error to a pastebin and the link here
<test3r> dmesg tells m that my PCI 3:00.0  is being ghosted by my 2:00:00  or something
<test3r> maybe it will set it str8 i guess ill give it a shot
<ruks> whats a pastebin?
<predaeus_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<test3r> yeah we dont even have to use a 3rd party site anymore for our pastes
<ruks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26705/
<test3r> woot!
<ruks> i think i did it right?
<ruks> can u see ut?
<ruks> it*
<predaeus_> ruks, hm it says "operation not permitted". Did you try running azureus with sudo just to see if it works? You should not run azureus with sudo rights else.
<test3r> =D
<test3r> either that or set the config to 777
<test3r> or somethign similar that WILL work
<ruks> ok i used sudo and it opened with the config wizard
<ruks> thats odd
<ruks> but its up
<ruks> am i going to have to do this everytime?
<test3r> hey now dmesg reports it is routing all IRQ for all PCI device - the card still lights on but im not connecting to my wifi  =(
<predaeus_> ruks, you should not run azureus with sudo rights. Try to figure out what is wrong then run it without sudo rights.
<test3r> wow i typed that to air.
<test3r> ruks > either use sudo or CHMOD
<predaeus_> ruks, did you install azureus from the repositories?
<ruks> ok its up,but my torrents are gone....and the error said something about java but i have the latest version
<ruks> i used synaptics
<predaeus_> hm weird
<ruks> yea
<ruks> should i uninstall and reinstall?
<test3r> wait u shouldt have to use torrent as root
<test3r> do Not use torrent as root
<test3r> i also hope you have PG setup properly and is in CRON
<test3r> ..
<predaeus_> PG?
<test3r> peer guardian
<test3r> have it fully up and getting Auto-Updates b4 u use torrent.
<test3r> (you enable the automatic part using CRON)
<ruks> i dont know what that is,im kinda new to linux and all this
<test3r> it is not a linux thing peer guardian is what it is
<test3r> however to set it up on linux u will have to teach yourself a little linux
<test3r> naturally
<ruks> i know some
<test3r> then ur part way there! You can do it.
<ruks> ok i will try
<ruks> thanks for the help
<test3r> np  =)  stay safe with that tool, now.
<ruks> lol
<test3r> just google "peer guardian"  youll see
<predaeus_> ruks, still this will not fix your java or whatever problem
<test3r> no is no fix for JAVA but do not run torrent as root
<test3r> that is insane
<test3r> the one that comes with Xubuntu worked Fine for torrents for me
<test3r> and does no req a root password everytime it launches
<test3r> which means it is properly configd
<ruks> azureus didnt either until today
<ruks> and i didnt do anything to the system to change anything
<ruks> so maybe i should uninstall azureus and just use bittornado as default
<test3r> im not sure but when i think of peer-2-peer torrent thing having priv to write Anything to disk it makes me edgy
<test3r> is it possible to force a torrent on a client siting running in root mode?
<test3r> like - i could force a torrent to u that , you running as root, could overwrite sys files
<test3r> or worse
<test3r> is the same reason you Read an SH before launching the thing
<test3r> Yeah bitornado ran fine & saved files for me and I used a standard "User" acc with intentionaly no admin priv
<test3r> i just had it save the things to desktop. then id burn em off
<test3r> inside a folder on the desk - i should say
<kumamoto> has anyone's firefox been crashing lately or it is just me
<test3r> ok im booting kernel with pci=routeirq pci=assign-busses
<test3r> ive tried excluding the IRQ 11 my card gets re-routed to, too, inside /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<test3r> thing still turns on.  /dmsg says it is associating with an access point successfuly - i dont get it why doesnt it have net
<test3r> actually i havent scrolled up after using assign-busses lets see what it says up there now in dmsg
<test3r> it says nothing up there besides that it is doing manual config for my pci
<test3r> no error rly
<test3r> HEY I see something. when i invoke "init.d networking restart" it says "ignoring unknown interface ath0:ath0" which was my OLD wifi interface. this card uses wlan0, though. What file could i still need to change?
<test3r> I have a sneeking suspicion the card will work on a complete fresh install of Xubuntu from CD
<test3r> =(
<test3r> also it says "set failed on wmaster0 opp not supported" wehich i already knew & found out
<test3r> all the files ive changed though iv3 set to wlan0
<test3r> so somewhere there is still a thing i need to change   =(
<test3r> oh WEIRD when i run lshw though now, after using the boot kernel options, my address changed to the card
<test3r> OK. lets switch one of those files. i know where that ady sits.
<test3r> er wait it is the bus info, not the IRQ that changed. hmmmmm. & i dont seem to find a spot where i used the bus info either
<test3r> dumb 3COM card. im think i should switch back to my Atheros using madwifi
<test31> lol
<test31> typing on notebook now
<test31> all it took was swaping out the card, then telling it not to use my dumb neighbors weak linksys router as its network
<test3r> now im other box
<test31> wait a sec - think about the last bit - i had to tell it NOT to connect to my neighbors network using my originally installed wifi card (the one i used when i installed xubuntu) , but when i use a dif wifi card, i dont even have to swat it away from "OOB" configs , nor will it connect to my Own network
<test31> even though the card lights up, the driver was included in kernel already
<test31> do i have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<b52laptop> hello
<zubuntoo> Hi ! anyone had a problems with 7.04 xubuntu isos ?
<zubuntoo> I downloaded & burned the isos multiple times, but it still wont boot up work ? anyone else had issues ?
<Pumpernickel> 1)  Did you verify the integrity of the cd at any point?  2)  Could you be a bit more precise about that "won't boot up" statement?
<keneida> hello, can somebody tell me how many MB of ram is used just after logging to xfce?
<keneida> i mean at your computers
<TheSheep> keneida: about 70, but it depends on how much ram you have in total, I have 512MB
<keneida> on my desktop it uses 120, on laptop 220. I do not know why it is like this
<totalwormage> there could be services running on your desktop that your lappie doesn't have
<totalwormage> or am i wrong
<keneida> in top i do not see any big processes
<kromo> hi, I'd like to fix the spanish translation of xfce-mcs-plugins, should this be done on launchpad?
<keneida> can somebody suggest me some other program for testing the memory usage
<TheSheep> kromo: yes
<TheSheep> keneida: xrestop comes in handy for X apps
<keneida> and for not X
<kromo> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> keneida: there was that funny tracing tool requiring additional kernel module for extra accuracy...
<TheSheep> keneida: atop
<TheSheep> I think
<cheeseboy> how i substitute one key for another?
<case__> switch the key with a spoon? :)
<cheeseboy> i need to set them to be different
<cheeseboy> because one broke
<cheeseboy> and i need it
<chris_lees_3rdal> When I start up Xubuntu 7.04 on my PowerPC, the panels don't automatically start
<chris_lees_3rdal> Starting them manually works
<chris_lees_3rdal> Anyone else run into the problem on the Live CD?
<archangelpetro> really terrible question here, but.... when coding with GTK the include is <gtk/gtk.h> however my gtk headers are stored in /usr/include/gtk-2.0/  so, how would i allow the same include to work? (what's the best way?)
<archangelpetro> or at least point me in the right direction
<swhalen> Hello, how do i add a USB printer in xubuntu
<asmith42a> swhalen: Setting > Printers doesn't work?
<kalikiana_> archangelpetro, GTK+ is always in gtk-2.0/gtk, so that's okay ;)
<case__> archangelpetro, if you look closely, inside the /usr/include/gtk-2.0/ there is a gtk/ directory, so your gtk/gtk.h will always works since it's pkg-config job to include the right folder (i.e. /usr/include/gtk-2.0 )
<asmith42a> I thought Update Manager was supposed to automatically install Important Security Updates, or at least alert me. Am I misunderstanding?
<kalikiana_> asmith42a, You can configure it in synaptic.
<kalikiana_> It won't auto-download by default.
<asmith42a> kalikiana_: I thought so too. It is set to "Smart Upgrade".
<asmith42a> Which should it be?
<kalikiana_> asmith42a, Hm... I'm not sure what 'Smart Upgrade' is. You can just tell it to download and install automatically, can't you?
<case__> the update manager is for gnome isn't it? i don't know if there is a xubuntu version...
<swhalen> asmith42a: No, it asks for the port and USB isn't listed
<asmith42a> kalikiana_: I thought I had it set like that at one time, then the update to automatically perform updates came down...
<asmith42a> swhalen: Strange. I wish I could help you. All my printers are networked.
<asmith42a> case__: Oh, that could be, but still, wouldn't the package manager to it?
<asmith42a> er, do it
<case__> it will update and upgrade if you ask explicitly so, it won't warn you about new updates available. i think.
<kalikiana_> case__, Update manager is not gnome only. But the visual notifier still is.
<asmith42a> I'm in Synaptic Package Manager preferences and I don't see it, other than System Upgrade: Ask, Default, or Smart, whatever that is.
<swhalen> asmith42a: same  heree, tthis comp is a friends. I installed xubuntu beacuse it was old. All my printers are Samba
<case__> kalikiana_, yes right, i was talking about the gnome applet that warns you.
<asmith42a> Oh, OK. Well, I can do without the notifier if it install automatically.
<asmith42a> Or at least attempts to.
<asmith42a> swhalen: And the USB port and printer worked before xubuntu?
<case__> you can always put a "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" in a crontab somewhere :)
<asmith42a> Yes, I suppose.
<asmith42a> swhalen: A lone USB port is not listed on mine too. I don't have any printers plugged into the machine, though some network printers are shown automatically. Do you have the printer plugged in?
<swhalen> asmith42a: they had windows, yes. I wonder if gnome-cups-add would find it
<asmith42a> Worth a try, huh?
<case__> what does "lsusb" say ?
<swhalen> asmith42a: i dont have the comp with me. i tried to help them over the phone
<swhalen> i should have thought of lsusb
<swhalen> d'oh
<case__> lsusb saves lives :)
<swhalen> lol
<asmith42a> That's one's new for me. Sorry, I didn't think of that.
<asmith42a> er, That
<archangelpetro> case__, well when i ls /usr/include   i only have the folders gtk-1.2 and gtk-2.0   no /usr/include/gtk/
<archangelpetro> that point extends to any of you, if anyone could suggest a way to resolve it?
<SwarthmoreDB> which point? i did not get it when i got here
<Jester45> well when i ls /usr/include   i only have the folders gtk-1.2 and gtk-2.0   no /usr/include/gtk/
<Jester45> thats the point
<laserbeak43> howdy how
<laserbeak43> whats a good mpg video player? i've tried xmovie and gxine but none of them play them
<SwarthmoreDB> for best MPEG player use, use VLC
<SwarthmoreDB> in my opinion I think it is the best one... im sure someone else can give you another program
<laserbeak43> man this sux
<laserbeak43> :P
<Jester45> laserbeak43, mplayer
<Jester45> i like mplayer-nogui
<laserbeak43> alright i'll try those
<Jester45> becuase its simpler and keeps my menu smaller
<laserbeak43> Jester45: yeah you would
<laserbeak43> lol
<SwarthmoreDB> yea try that... give us feedback if they work out for you
* laserbeak43 thinks "asteroids" sheesh
* Jester45 likes small menus
<Jester45> gota problem with that?
<Jester45> its simple and you dont have to load much up
<laserbeak43> Jester45: just teasing
<laserbeak43> :)
<laserbeak43> errors with mplayer too
<Jester45> did you do the gui or nogui
<laserbeak43> gui, the video prefferences are set to matrox(???) idont have a matrox
<laserbeak43> ahh there we go!!
<laserbeak43> thanks!!!
<laserbeak43> how do you get mplayer to loop?
<Jester45> ummm
<Jester45> idk
<Jester45> look at    man mplayer
<Jester45> its has LOTS of stuff
<archangelpetro> Jester45, the point? so.. i have to change every #include to <gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h>?
<Jester45> idk
<gabkdlly> laserbeak43: while true ; do mplayer file.mpg ; done ;)
<archangelpetro> ok.
<crimsun> archangelpetro: no
<archangelpetro> then how do i resolve it?
<crimsun> pkg-config --cflags gtk*  (not precise) should do that.
<laserbeak43> gabkdlly: where on earth would i write that? terminal? ahhh cool i could even make a launcher with a command like that couldnt i?
<crimsun> e.g., see `pkg-config --cflags glib-2.0`
<crimsun> the relevant pkg-config sub for GTK+ 2 would be gtk+-2.0
<archangelpetro> k
<Jester45> i wish i knew all that you know crimsun
<gabkdlly> laserbeak43: careful launching that script anywhere other than a terminal, as you will have to kill it with CTRL-C or the like
<Jester45> i would be.... really smart
<laserbeak43> gabkdlly: ok thanks
<SwarthmoreDB> good job crimsun i was just gonna say the same thing... oh well
<archangelpetro> thanks crimsun
<laserbeak43> would i need to install KDE to use KDevelop?
<laserbeak43> yep
<laserbeak43> screw that
<gerro> laserbeak43: umm?
<gerro> laserbeak43: yeah you can run kdevelop and kanything on xubuntu
<gerro> laserbeak43: there also eclipse, kwrite, anjuta, and several other nice development apps
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> i like kde
<laserbeak43> but it takes up so much space
<laserbeak43> qne you need kdebase to install kdevelop
<gerro> laserbeak43: hmm try anjuta its lite coding environment, if you need something larger there is eclipse
<laserbeak43> not sure what i need honestly
<laserbeak43> just starting really
<laserbeak43> but one thing i do know is that the whole learning how to compile from a text editor and using switches was aheadache fo me
<laserbeak43> though i should learn it sometime(maybe)
<gerro> you know there other ways to compile source code you get....
<laserbeak43> hmm?
<gerro> like extracting it and doing ./configure make sudo make install etc etc..
<laserbeak43> yeah
<laserbeak43> i want to learn to write programs tho
<laserbeak43> nit just compile
<gerro> laserbeak43: just checking, be surprised how many linux beginners do crazy things with source code trying to learn how to compile..
<gerro> laserbeak43: what is your forte even? I like using perl mostly :)
* Jester45 likes .deb not source
<teknoboi> hey does anyone have any suggestions as far as server software goes for xubuntu?
<teknoboi> <<< is new to the linux thing but is in the process of setting up a webserver
<SwarthmoreDB> ok give us details about what you need from it and all
<teknoboi> i need ftp, smtp, pop, http, ssi's, etc
<gerro> ssi?
<gerro> teknoboi: try setting up lamp server and using webmin interface through browser, that's what I do :)
<Jester45> i co run a hosting company with all that set up for free
<teknoboi> lamp server? is that a package download or
<gerro> teknoboi: its an installation option with the ubuntu server cd, its an acronym for most the webserver stuff
<teknoboi> ah i see
<teknoboi> thanks for the advice, i'll check that out
<gerro> teknoboi: I'll see if I can find a few guides to show you
<teknoboi> that'd be great...thanks :-)
<cheeseboy> how i substitute one key for another?
<SwarthmoreDB> you mean use say, Windows instead of the Alt key???
<gerro> windows?
<SwarthmoreDB> i mean the Win key
<gerro>  you mean the start key? http://kernelreloaded.blog385.com/sadrzaj/linux_key.jpg
<khmer> folks, can somebody give me a quick pointer on why the screen briefly blanks every ~60 seconds only while playing a DVD in gxine?
<gerro> no clue...
<gerro> I mainly use totem..
<khmer> i may try totem, but i would like to have the fine-grained postprocessing
<khmer> without, you know, having to use VLC ;-)
<k> is there a file where i can tell xfce to run commands when it starts?
<k> nevermind
<gerro> yeah menu> settings> autostarted
<bigredradio> I am unable to use fusesmb as a user. I have tries forums and wiki suggestions and still no luck. Anyone familiar with fusesmb?
<bigredradio> error: fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<bigredradio> suid is set.
<hyper__ch> hihi
<hyper__ch> hiho
<TheSheep> bigredradio: you need to mount it in a directory owned by you
<bigredradio> TheSheep: it is.
<hyper_ch> hello TheSheep
<TheSheep> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> bigredradio: do you use "sudo"?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, he uses fuse which shuld mount as normal user
<bigredradio> hyper_ch: it will work with sudo, but the directory permissions change with the user.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh... ok
<TheSheep> bigredradio: I'm not sure fusermount hsould have suid set
<bigredradio> The wiki said to do this, but then I couldn't get root to use it. So I changed it back.
<bigredradio> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<bigredradio> :-(
<hyper_ch> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bigredradio> ubotu: Thanks, but I want to correct the problem I have, not try another method.
* bigredradio feels like an idiot
<Jester45>  :)
* hyper_ch is hungry
<cheeseboy> whats a good browser?
<cheeseboy> firefox eats up too many resources
<hyper_ch> ie4lin ^^
<Jester45> dillo is smaller
<cheeseboy> Firefox uses like 10% of my cpu
<hyper_ch> well, then you still have 90% left :)
<cheeseboy> makes my pc very slow
<hyper_ch> how about opera?
<cheeseboy> how i install dependicies to a deb package?
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: install it not from a package but from a repo :)
<fiXXXerMet> I've installed the wifi-radar package.  wifi-radar detects my network(s), though I do not have a "connect" option - only "disconnect"
<fiXXXerMet> "connected to None (IP address:  old.ip.from.ethernet) is at the bottom of the program
<fiXXXerMet> I also can't edit or delete any of the found profiles
<hyper_ch> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !radar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> no clue, I don't use wifi radar
<fiXXXerMet> What do you use?
<hyper_ch> fiXXXerMet: the normal network configuration manager
<fiXXXerMet> That doesn't do a very good job for wireless networks
<fiXXXerMet> brb
<hyper_ch> fiXXXerMet: works fine for me
<fiXXXerMet> Does it show signal strength or give you options for passphrases or key strength?
<hyper_ch> options for passphrases or key strength? what do I need that for? and for signal strenght I have RFlowCollector
<fiXXXerMet> humm.
<hyper_ch> I run an unprotected wifi here ;)
<Jester45> thats nice of you
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well, due to this I can use torrent without problems :)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I am not liable if my connection gets hijacked and someone does illegal things ;)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and since everything is encrypted here the can't proof I did something ;)
<Jester45> well... whats your bandwidth
<hyper_ch> 10mbit/2mbit
<Jester45> if its really high most people willnot use it all up... but if you where close to me i would suck your connection dry :)
<Jester45> yea... i would use your connection for torrent seeding
<Jester45> but... thats just me
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I do... downloading here is not illegal... but uploading is sort of a grey-zone
<Jester45> the only connection that i can get from my house is 256/128 so it doesnt add much
<hyper_ch> Jester45: by having an open wifi and by having encrypted partitions they can't say I did seed
<Jester45> yea.. but would you like to have all your bandwidith for your own use
<hyper_ch> so far none has used my wifi yet :)
<hyper_ch> or not that I noticed
<mikeconcepts> my screen resolution is 800x600 and nothing is available to go any higher, yet in every other distro I use, I get 124x768
<mikeconcepts> ubuntu goes to 1024, xubuntu doesn't
<mikeconcepts> what's up with that?
<fiXXXerMet> What video card?
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: alter your xorg.conf
<mikeconcepts> nvidia fx5200
<fiXXXerMet> xubuntu is probably not using the restricted or better drives that ubuntu is?
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: restricted drivers installed?
<mikeconcepts> yes
* fiXXXerMet shuts up
<mikeconcepts> installed via menu
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: you could reconfigure your xorg.conf
<mikeconcepts> headed for it now
<hyper_ch> make a backup first ;)
<Jester45> hyper_ch, do you live in the city?
<slow-motion> hallo
<hyper_ch> Jester45: yes
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> hyper_ch, im suprised your wifi hasnt been used haved been used
<hyper_ch> there are so many wifis here... I guess each one has its own
<hyper_ch> Jester45: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2007062209235346
* Jester45 wishes he lived in the city... so many wifies
<hyper_ch> Jester45: yeah :)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: move to a city
<hyper_ch> Jester45: did you have a look at that url?
<mikeconcepts> Identifier      "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<mikeconcepts>         Driver          "nvidia"
<mikeconcepts> nothing wrong there
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: glxgears
<hyper_ch> does it run fine?
<mikeconcepts> yes
<mikeconcepts> fps 1445
<mikeconcepts>  Defaultdepth    24
<mikeconcepts>         SubSection "Display"
<mikeconcepts>                 Depth   1
<mikeconcepts>                 Modes           "1024x768"      "800x600"       "640x480"
<hyper_ch> hmmm, how about just adding the other resolution to the xorg.config?
<mikeconcepts> where is that?
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: hmmm, you have 1024x768 in there
<mikeconcepts> yet not available
<hyper_ch> is it also in the 24 section further down?
<mikeconcepts> yes
<mikeconcepts> Section "Monitor"
<mikeconcepts>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<mikeconcepts>         Option          "DPMS"
<mikeconcepts>         Horizsync       28-51
<mikeconcepts>         Vertrefresh     43-60
<hyper_ch>         SubSection "Display"
<hyper_ch>                 Depth           24
<hyper_ch>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<hyper_ch>         EndSubSection
<mikeconcepts> SubSection "Display"
<mikeconcepts>                 Depth   24
<mikeconcepts>                 Modes           "1024x768"      "800x600"       "640x480"
<mikeconcepts>         EndSubSection
<hyper_ch> Section "Monitor"
<hyper_ch>         Identifier      "Acer AL1951"
<hyper_ch>         Option          "DPMS"
<hyper_ch>         HorizSync       30-83
<hyper_ch>         VertRefresh     55-75
<hyper_ch> EndSection
<hyper_ch> hmmm.... maybe it's because of the generic monitor? Well, I have no clue
<aroo> Whoa dudes
<aroo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikeconcepts> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hyper_ch> aroo: just the two of us talking in here so calm down
<Jester45> mine has a generic moniter listed on it
<mikeconcepts> I'll poke around in this and see if there are any clues
<aroo> hyper_ch: I'm very calm
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  --> maybe that helps... but make a backup first
<Jester45> hyper_ch, your wasting bandwidth with all the extra text :)
<mikeconcepts> ok, already did the backup, so will do that now
<hyper_ch> Jester45: not really, by pasting directly in here instead of first opening a pastebin, pasting it there, copy'n'paste the pastebin url in here uses more bandwith
<Jester45> but not for me
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: and after that you need to restart your xserver
<mikeconcepts> ok, thanks
<hyper_ch> Jester45: get more of it
<hyper_ch> Jester45: did you have a look at the url?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> thats prety funny
<Jester45> does MS put all the downloads up or is it user summited
<hyper_ch> Jester45: no clue... but it's an official M$ site ^^
<Jester45> they probly do it them selfves
<Jester45> and if not its still looked over by Ms
* hyper_ch thinks that M$ uses Linux at M$ HQ
<Jester45> they7 dont
<hyper_ch> Jester45: how do you know?
<hyper_ch> why is amarok failing to submit to last.fm
<hyper_ch> :(
<Jester45> 1, they wouldnt support linux. 2, they would have to much time on their hands if theydid because they wouldnt have to run efrag
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well, it takes a lot of time to consciously create such a crappy OS... so they need to be efficient on that ^^
<Jester45> no... all they do is bloat the code or add usees tools and make the gui a bit more flashes
<Jester45> flashy*
<Jester45> then just before the release they add some fancy ways to keep people from using it
<hyper_ch> Jester45: but that needs also a lot of time... first you have to think about how to add bloat the best way
<Jester45> likes having everything hal does encrypted :)
<hyper_ch> encryption is good...
<Jester45> yea on network
<hyper_ch> not only there
<Jester45> would you want the data going from your dvd drive to your cpu being enycripted with 2000bit encrytion
<hyper_ch> one of the partners at work works in two firms and he uses a single notebook...
<Jester45> or 2048
<Jester45> encryption might be good but not on stupid things
<hyper_ch> Jester45: since this is all confidential data (lawyer and revision) it would be pretty bad if the notebook or his usb-stick would get stolen
<Jester45> and not by defualt
<hyper_ch> Jester45: so I set him up with truecrypt (he uses winxp)
<Jester45> well thats a better way
<Jester45> but having everything the Os does encrypted is a waste of time on a media pc
<hyper_ch> Jester45: for me it's just two harddisks ^^
<Jester45> if your going to have it entergrated like that at least have it like windows firewall. so that you can turn it on if you need
<mikeconcepts> done, will see if it crashes, in which case I'll put the backup in place
<mikeconcepts> see ya
* Jester45 wonders if mike knows how to replace wih the backup in cli
<hyper_ch> Jester45: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: with windows firewall?
<Jester45> on xp you can turn windows firewall of it you want. but on vista you cant turn off the encrytion unless you want to run a third party crack/hack
<hyper_ch> Jester45: ah ok... another reason not to use vista
<hyper_ch> linux is more and more coming... it's getting quite popular in France :)
<Jester45> yes... and even if you need to encrypt your dvd drive... use 128 or somthing on the lower end no 2048
<hyper_ch> why not 2048? ^^
* Jester45 its a small % in america
<Jester45> becuase its a lot slower for no reason
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well the french parliament and their staff change to linux desktops
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and Peugeot is also on the verge on converting 20k desktop over to linux
<Jester45> i think the US goverment uses linux idk if only linux but im gessing the servers are linux
<hyper_ch> Jester45: unfortunately the swiss government doesn't have plans yet
<Jester45> i dont know what Peugeot is...
<hyper_ch> a car producer
<Jester45> well.. i got to go to work in a bit
<hyper_ch> there's more than GM  ;)
<hyper_ch> http://www.peugeot.com/en/default.htm
<mikeconcepts> had to restore xorg.conf from backup, I apparently don't know what I'm doing answering all these questions
<Jester45> bye bye all
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: hmmm :(
<mikeconcepts> too hard to do
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: you could install gnome... save your xorg.conf and then replce the xubuntu one with the gnome one :)
<mikeconcepts> nah
<mikeconcepts> want xfce speed
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: just make a small partition where you could install ubuntu to
<hyper_ch> then have the correct xorg.conf that you then can move over
<hyper_ch> and then you can remove ubuntu again
<mikeconcepts> oh
<mikeconcepts> now I see
<mikeconcepts> actually, I'll do that from another drive I have ubuntu on
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: ok ;)
<mikeconcepts> and use its xorg.conf
<mikeconcepts> very cool idea!
<Jester45> no
<hyper_ch> but I still don't know why it doesn't work in xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Jester45: no?
<Jester45> do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<Jester45> get the xorg from that
<mikeconcepts> Jester45, are you talking to me?
<Jester45> yes
<mikeconcepts> sure I have it
<Jester45> boot it and copy the xorg
<mikeconcepts> ok, I'll do that
<Jester45> you can even mount the xubuntu partition
<Jester45> so you can copy better
<mikeconcepts> either way is about the same time to do, swapping drives is easy for me
<hyper_ch> ^^
<mikeconcepts> brb
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I thought you need to work ;)
<Jester45> i do...
<Jester45> im watching the hills have eyes 2
<Jester45> cant leave it :)
<hyper_ch> lol
* hyper_ch is listening to Sehnsucht - 05 - Du hast by Rammstein [Amarok] 
<hyper_ch> maybe submission to last.fm work now with the new amarok
* Jester45 is listening to someone get their head choped off
<hyper_ch> lol
<Jester45> sorryabout lang if anyone is offended
<hyper_ch> I'm not offended...
<hyper_ch> this thing about being offended is also some of this "political nonsense" c***
* hyper_ch is listening to La Tribu De Dana by Manau on Panique Celtique [Amarok] 
<_peerless> hey, I am trying to install xubuntu from a usb drive (on a laptop that doesnt have a cdrom drive).  I made the stick bootable using syslinux.  I copied over the alternate cdrom iso to the stick, renamed isolinux folder and .bin and .cfg to syslinux.  Booted up, started the install. I get to the point where it tries to detect cdrom, cant.  I go to a shell and try to mount the usb as cdrom, but I am stuck at this step
<_peerless> If I check the syslog when plugging in the drive, it puts it on sdb, but it also says unknown partition table, and I dont think it ever mounts to sdb1 so that could be why I cant mount it to the /cdrom
<_peerless> Ive tried formatting it as fat and fat32, neither worked
<_peerless> any idea?
<mikeconcepts> comparing the xorg from ubuntu 7.03 to xubuntu 7.04 sid by side now
<mikeconcepts> *7.04
<hyper_ch> _peerless: never tried installing from a usb stick
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: find anything?
<_peerless> hyper_ch
<_peerless> any reason why it would say unknown partition table?
<mikeconcepts> rats, they are exactly the same
<mikeconcepts> hyper_ch, disappointed - fully expected something would not be the same
<hyper_ch> _peerless: nope... no clue... booting from cd works fine here... :)
<mikeconcepts> stuck with 800x600 for now
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: Applications --> Settings --> Settings Manager --> Display
<mikeconcepts> yes, 10 times already
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: no clue :(
<mikeconcepts> 800 max
<mikeconcepts> rats
<hyper_ch> can you pastebin your config?
<hyper_ch> !install | _peerless
<ubotu> _peerless: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mikeconcepts> sure, it won't help, but will do
<_peerless> Im already following a guide from there
<hyper_ch> _peerless: how about using a different method?
<_peerless> like?
<_peerless> I dont have a cdrom drive
<hyper_ch> second computer?
<_peerless> netboot? I couldnt find a xubuntu pxe image
<hyper_ch> _peerless: well, what do yuo have available?
<hyper_ch> you don't need a xubuntu pxe image... a normal iso should be fine
<mikeconcepts> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26785/
<mikeconcepts> my xorg.conf, identical to one in ubuntu
<mikeconcepts> btw, reason for running xubuntu is speed
<mikeconcepts> loading xp under vmware server measurements:
<mikeconcepts> this will be cool info for people
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: what's the i2c module? I don't have that... but I have the dri one
<mikeconcepts> ubuntu 7.01 from start of xp vm to first audible sound, 100 seconds
<jsin> I lost my grub.conf, where would I find the proper kernel and initrd lines for xubuntu 7.04?
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: I run xp in xubuntu (for partypoker)
<mikeconcepts> vector soho 76 seconds
<mikeconcepts> xumbuntu 67 seconds
<hyper_ch> jsin: what do you mean by *lost*?
<mikeconcepts> xumbuntu faster than vector standard as well
<jsin> well, installed another distro...
<jsin> that overtook it
<jsin> I want to set up dual boot, i know xubuntu's /boot is hd0,0
<mikeconcepts> 12c, no idea
<jsin> I just need to find the kernel and initrd lines
<hyper_ch> jsin: uname -a
<jsin> not until I boot into it though :)
<hyper_ch> jsin: well, then have a look at the /boot folder
<mikeconcepts> i2c, clueless as to what it is
<mikeconcepts> nvidia fx5200, audigy sound card
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: take it out
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: and replace it with  "dri"
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: and make a backup ^^
<mikeconcepts> ok, will try
<mikeconcepts> backup is still there
<hyper_ch> damn it...
<hyper_ch> wait
<Northernmonk> How do I set up a Netgear WG311 wifi card for WPA?
<hyper_ch> !wpa | Northernmonk
<ubotu> Northernmonk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<laserbeak43> i love xubuntu
<laserbeak43> thanks guys
<laserbeak43> :)
<laserbeak43> one day when i learn better c++ i'll try to contribute :P
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: you got a palmlife drive?
<laserbeak43> whats that? :P
<mikeconcepts> booted up ok
<jsin> thanks hyper_ch, I did not think to just ls the /boot :)
<Asauce> I have an odd problem with my internet connection...
<Asauce> I can IM and browse the web fine, but I can't connect to the internet to download updates or new packages.
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: you were too quick.... I sort of adjust your conf to mine ;)
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: a pda
<laserbeak43> oh hehe nope
<laserbeak43> why
<mikeconcepts> have dri now where i2c was
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: because kpilot does not yet sync everything with the lifedrive and I don't know any c++ at all
<mikeconcepts> see no change in display setting, still has 800 as max
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: ok, here's more to delete:
<hyper_ch> 	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
<hyper_ch> 	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<mikeconcepts> ok
<mikeconcepts> will do
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: but wait ;)
<_peerless> does xubuntu run that much better than ubuntu?
<mikeconcepts> waiting
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: there's maybe more to come
<hyper_ch> _peerless: depends on how you define "better"
<laserbeak43> hyper_ch: wish i could help you there
<laserbeak43> :)
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: don't worry
<laserbeak43> maybe one day
<laserbeak43> have a good day guys
<laserbeak43> off to school
<_peerless> im running a 1.4ghz pentium m with 512mb ram, should i use xubuntu or ubuntu
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: what size does your screen have? 19"?
<hyper_ch> _peerless: I'd go with xubuntu... but then I have 1gb ram and 1.6ghz processor
<mikeconcepts> 15
<hyper_ch> _peerless: but performance shouldn't matter much - depending on what you run
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: ok...
<_peerless> isnt xubuntu "lighter" than ubuntu itself?
<mikeconcepts> every other distro goes to 1024
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: at the end add this:
<hyper_ch> Section "Extensions"
<hyper_ch>           Option  "Composite" "Enable"
<hyper_ch> EndSection
<mikeconcepts> i2c and dri will get switched back
<mikeconcepts> keyboard isn't right now
<hyper_ch> _peerless: it is... but then if you run like 100 appz it doesn't matter anymore
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: and maybe set default depth to 16
<_peerless> yeah
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: and then try if that has helpeed
<mikeconcepts> ok
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: then you have the same as me except for refreshing rates and graphic card....
<mikeconcepts> ok, off to do
<mikeconcepts> nothing changed
<mikeconcepts> but still works with two lines removed, i2c, and 16
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: hmmm... ok... then I don't know... wanna also alter the refresh rate?
<mikeconcepts> that I don't know how to do
<hyper_ch>         HorizSync       30-83
<hyper_ch>         VertRefresh     55-75
<hyper_ch> those are mine
<mikeconcepts> but the rate in xorg is the same as in ubuntu remember
<hyper_ch> if you use them... xserver probably won't run
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: yes... hmm... it's strange
<hyper_ch> another thing you could do
<hyper_ch> (1) install ubuntu
<hyper_ch> (2) install restricted drivers
<mikeconcepts> problem must be somewhere other than xork
<hyper_ch> (3) remove the ubuntu stuff and download/install xubuntu stuff
<mikeconcepts> did that already
<hyper_ch> psychocat has a the packages for doing that
<mikeconcepts> clue, I don't see the nvidia logo during bootup
<mikeconcepts> usually always do
<mikeconcepts> so
<mikeconcepts> perhaps that is it
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: nope, you have the option nologo set
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: I have that also
<mikeconcepts> need to find a way to install restricted drivers again, even though it already is
<mikeconcepts> dunno
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: can't really help you... :(
<mikeconcepts> but you sure tried :)
<hyper_ch> actually...
<hyper_ch> change from nvidia to "nv"
<hyper_ch> then you can remove the nvidia drivers
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<mikeconcepts> right
<hyper_ch> that should remove them
<mikeconcepts> recall that now
<hyper_ch> then reboot and try to install teh restriced again
<mikeconcepts> goodby nvidia, hello nv - brb
<tempelhueter> hi guys. is there a file which contains the autostart-programs? i searched for it, but i only find a gentoo how-to, which tells me, that i have to create a folder "autostart" on my desktop. is this the only way?
<tempelhueter> i that a daemon in the xfce start
<hyper_ch> why don't you just make use of the session?
<mikeconcepts> installing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: ?
<mikeconcepts> needs restart
<mikeconcepts> will let you know in a minute
<Communial> hi
<hyper_ch> hi
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: ok, booting works... let's hope for the rest :)
<mikeconcepts> glxgears back to being fast again, but still stuck at 800x600
<hyper_ch> :(
<mikeconcepts> so we have changed a lot of stuff, removed and reinstalled restricted drivers
<mikeconcepts> who knows what is going on here
<hyper_ch> I dunno why it works with ubuntu and not with xubuntu
<mikeconcepts> and every other distro for that matter
<mikeconcepts> just this one
<mikeconcepts> wonder if because I used a beta CD I have this issue, even though I've done all the possible updates
<mikeconcepts> figured that the beta was ok as long as I update
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: you use Gutsy?
<mikeconcepts> no
<mikeconcepts> refering to feisty beta, I just havn't bothered burning another cd
<hyper_ch> mikeconcepts: well, you may want to try with the final feisty then
<mikeconcepts> yuk ola
<mikeconcepts> but may have to
<mikeconcepts> guess I will, tomorrow
<dewp> ola guys
<rokra> Hola
<dewp> i'm trying to install xubuntu 7.04 on ntfs formatted hdd, the installer can't create an ext3 partition
<dewp> is it cause the hdd is 300gb large?
<rokra> No idea
<dewp> then i wanted to do it with parted, but i dont know the installer cd's sudo password
<dewp> what is it? :)
<rokra> sudo su - will pass you as root no? not need a pass
<hyper_ch> dewp: you can simply delete that ntfs partition and create an ext3 one
<dewp> i tried that
<dewp> i'm not THAT stupid
<dewp> =)
<hyper_ch> dewp: well, it works
<dewp> tried it with gparted and the installer's tool
<dewp> both did not make it
<hyper_ch> how about alternate cd?
<dewp> did not try it - are there better tools?
<hyper_ch> you could use the command line
<dewp> okay, downloading it right now
<hyper_ch> all I can say it works....
<hyper_ch> you can use the command line from the live cd also
<dewp> untill its finished, what is the password for the live cd?
<dewp> for sudo
<hyper_ch> there is none
<dewp> when i do parted it says that i'm not root
<hyper_ch> sudo parted
<hyper_ch> or gksudo gparted
<dewp> yeah - "enter password"
<hyper_ch> and without sudo?
<dewp> with just enter it says "authentication failed"
<dewp> without it says "youre not root" (something similar)
<hyper_ch> how about setting first a password for the user that you are
<hyper_ch> passwd
<hyper_ch> and then sudo parted / gksudo gparted
<dewp> yey :)
<dewp> good idea
<dewp> brb *switch monitor & keyboard*
<hyper_ch> if there are two computers and if they are networked, install openssh-server
<hyper_ch> for remote login
<dewp> i created new partitions with parted in the command line, but it was only able to create ext2
<dewp> but i need ext3, right?
<hyper_ch> just delete the partition and then create new ones with the installer
<dewp> i tried, maybe the hdd have failures
<dewp> is there something better like fsck?
<dewp> with the live cd
<hyper_ch> no clue
<Pumpernickel> If the partition is there already, you can just build a filesystem on it with mkfs.
<hyper_ch> but you need at leat 2 partitions... 3 are better
<dewp> i know
<dewp> Pumpernickel i cannot create ext3 with parted :(
#xubuntu 2007-06-23
<Scunizi> I'm trying to install xubuntu desktop.  During the install it freezes at 78%.  256meg ram. p4 2ghz, ide drive.. Anyone experience this or know of a solution?
<vidd> Scunizi, you doing live cd or alt?
<Scunizi> live
<vidd> what does it say its installing?
<Scunizi> just a sec. I'll look
<vidd> and do you have a live connection to the internet?
<vidd> make that does IT have a live....
<Scunizi> connection yes.. verified with FF. configuring system locales..
<vidd> it might not be frozen....
<Scunizi> 20 minutes at the same spot
<vidd> every time it updates a font, it must re-initialize them all....
<Scunizi> and the mouse quit working
<vidd> and that does take a while
<Scunizi> k
<Scunizi> I don't even see any drive activity, HD or CD
* vidd usually does the alt cd...
<vidd> ive found less trouble that way
<Scunizi> me too in the past. however when I tried that with ubuntu fiesty it messed with my other partitions.. Desktop didn't
<vidd> but if you have a live connection to the internet, you might want to do the mini iso....
<vidd> its tiny, and gets everything from the internet
<Scunizi> I didn't know there was one..
<vidd> haha....
<Scunizi> got a link?
<vidd> there is a copy somewhere in the ubuntu archives....
<Scunizi> looking now
<Scunizi> how bout just installing server then xubuntu-desktop?
<vidd> but i put it on my downloads page....cuzz i always have trouble finding it
<vidd> Scunizi, that will work too
<vidd> i have the mini @ http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<Scunizi> cool.. I may have to try that.. I'm fixing a machine for a friend..I had it going fine with ubuntu then he had ram problems.. Now I'm redoing it.. Thanks for hte link.
<vidd> *another shameless plug*
<vidd> =] 
<Scunizi> vidd, what did you have to do to create your download site.. I tried it on a dapper server install I have and it just timed out when trying to download something.
<vidd> Scunizi, as far as your install stalling...IDK
<Scunizi> IDK?
<Scunizi> got it
<Scunizi> i don't know
<Scunizi> right?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> your having an issue with MY download page?
<vidd> or with yours?
<Scunizi> no mine
<vidd> ah...
<Scunizi> do you have to have a funcitonal ftp server up and running?
<vidd> want me to pastebin my downloads index page?
<vidd> yeah
<Scunizi> that's what I've been struggling with is the ftp portion.
<vidd> hrm...i think my downloads page worked without FTP installed....
<Scunizi> mine did locally but not outside the network
<dan40> test
<Scunizi> server's down right now.. and my honey do list is long today..
<vidd> dan40, your here
<vidd> Scunizi, haha
<Scunizi> Thanks guys!  see ya later.
<dan40> cool, thanks vidd. Can you guys help me with a Samba question. I am using Xubuntu
<vidd> Scunizi, my server is co-located...so idn
<raymond> i cant get cd burning to work :(
<vidd> ask away dan40 , if I dont know the answer, someone here will
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> raymond, are you trying to burn an ISO with xfburn?
<dan40> thanks. Well its been many years since I used linux. Back then I started Samba but it was all in the terminal and not using GUI. Plus I don't hardly remember how I did anything. So the question is how do I browse windows machines across my network using Samba and Xubuntu. I have already loaded the package when it prompted me under Shared Folders.
<vidd> dan40, i never used samba...i prefer to make my network users use ftp on my local network....but i believ you need to install something like pynetworkneighborhood
<vidd> sorry...pyneighborhood
<dan40> hmm. let me have a look at the packages to see if I can find it.
<vidd> with just samba windows machine can see you, with pyneighborhood, you can see the windows machines
<vidd> its in universe
<dan40> Yes that would be good
<raymond> i tried using xfburn to copy, make an iso and burn an iso
<raymond> no go
<vidd> raymond, at present, that is a known issue.....
<raymond> thought it was the burner so swapped it out with a known good
<raymond> same problem
<vidd> you will need to either use the command line tools, or install a heftier package like gnomebaker
<raymond> ive tried brasero
<raymond> same problem
<dan40> vidd: thanks that looks like exactly what I need
<vidd> raymond, try gnomebaker....xfburn and brasero did not work for me either...but gnomebaker did
<raymond> ok will try
<vidd> raymond, let me know =] 
<dan40> vidd: Thanks for your help so far. I don't know if you can answer this since you don't use Samba. That pyneighborhood works fine and is exactly wh"unable to mount"
<dan40> poop. my message got cut..hehe
<vidd> you cant mount a windows dive?
<dan40> I can see the machines. It recognizes all the machines on my network but when I click on a folder then it says " unable to mount"
<dan40> i can access the machines via Windows XP so I know they work. Does it matter that the drives are NTFS and not ext3?
<vidd> i believe it does....
<dan40> aw man..thats like how it was 6 years ago...I thought maybe things had changed.
<vidd> there is a package somewhere that allows you to read/rite to ntfs files and drives
<vidd> let me look....
<dan40> k
<vidd> check out ntfsprogs
<raymond> success with gnomebaker
<raymond> !!!YAY!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yay!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd> raymond, awesome
<vidd> dan40, i think its in main
<dan40> vidd: looking at it right nwo
<dan40> now..even
<vidd> twisted finger syndrome strikes again dan40 !
<dan40> fat fingers :(
<vidd> dan40, that was definantly TWISTED finger.....
<vidd> rthisd is fat finger!
<vidd> =] 
<dan40> heh yeah your right
* vidd suffers from both conditions!
* TheSheep turns vidd's keyboard up side down
<TheSheep> and switches it to dvorak
<vidd> ;l33 ku[] 
* vidd swithes it back....
<vidd> that was strange!
<vidd> =] 
* TheSheep swaps vidd's keayboard with his mouse
* vidd wonders if that would acually be a problem for linux.....
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> you can even connect two keyboards
<vidd> only windows is too stupid to recognize which is wich?
<TheSheep> yup
<vidd> XD
<vidd> dan40, did that help your issue?
<dan40> vidd: I haven't installed that package yet. I am browsing the MANY pages of discussions on windows file sharing in the Ubuntu forums.
<vidd> dan40, check out THIS: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Windows
<dan40> k.
<vidd> of course, you would substitue the network path for the drive path
<dan40> btw, if anyone is interested. I am running Xubuntu on a 600Mhz laptop with very little memory and it runs just fine.
<alnokta> dan40, pentium intel?
<dan40> Yes, an old Compaq with a pentium...er II?
<raymond> ancient soyo micro atx with a 500mhz celeron
<dan40> hmm, I am reading that article but it brings me back to the smbd.conf file. I was hoping all that stuff was now in the GUI.
<vidd> dan40, i know that pyneighborhood makes quick work of fat32 shares...but i never even CONSIDERED fooling around with ntfs partions....
<vidd> they only just recently been made accessable
<dan40> hmm.
<dan40> I will have to dig thru the forums. I mean I know I can't be the first person to want to pull stuff off a windows XP share before.
<vidd> dan40, no...im sure you are not....
<vidd> but did you TRY the sugestion on that site i showed ya?
<vidd> ya make a media point...
<vidd> sudo mkdir /media/windows/share1
<vidd> for example....
<vidd> then sudo mount /path/to/network/share /media/windows/share1/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<vidd> then use thunar to view it
<vidd> and write to it...i guess
<dan40> yeah. I read it. But everytime I use the terminal it feels like I am taking a step backwards in time. Like I am using DOS. I was hoping this had been resolved in the last few years.
<vidd> dan40, but does it WORK?
<dan40> not that its that difficult..I'll try it.
<vidd> the reason i ask is because you will only have to do this ONCE ....
<vidd> then just edit the fstab to mpount the shares at boot
<dan40> won't I have to mount it each time?
<vidd> not if it works and then you add the points to fstab
<dan40> ah ...yes more typing...:)
<dan40> fstab.
<dan40> hehe
<vidd> fstab = ? File System TABle?
<dan40> I know it. You see how well I type...that might have something to do with me not liking to manual update config files
* vidd dunno
<vidd> deep breaths dan40 ! we;ll get ya thru it!
<dan40> I need to go to my happy place
* vidd has a very happy (M$-FREE) place!
<vidd> 8 machines and only 2 use M$...and i refuse to touch them anymore!
<dan40> Well I live with a wife and a 7 yo . I can teach them Linux but they have been using Widows for years.
<vidd> work on the 7yo....
<dan40> Yeah, she is going to be quite the computer freak. I can feel it already.
<vidd> there is hope for him(?)
<vidd> ooppss her!
<dan40> ok I feel like a total newb. I can't even mk the directory
<dan40> {sigh}
<vidd> sorry...i was unclear....
<vidd> sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mkdir /media/windows/share1
<vidd> you have to make the /media/windows before you make /media/windows/share1
<vidd> you may have to seperate them into two different commands
<dan40> doh...of course
<vidd> instead of using the &&
<TheSheep> vidd: or he could use install -d :)
<vidd> TheSheep, ??
<TheSheep> vidd: man install
<dan40> next...how do I figure out the path to the network drive?
<vidd> dan40, that is simple....check thier properties in pyneighborhood
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> btw....do you have your networked machines with static IP's on your home network?
* vidd never uses dhcp @ home
<dan40> yeah, I thought about that but its not showing any "properties" I do have an IP address but I am sure that will change over time since I am using DHCP
* vidd recomends that you asign your windows machines static IPs
<Mask1> hi, how can i exit X to install NVIDIA drivers?
<dan40> vidd: yeah I could do that. but I don't need to right now to mount the drive, do I?
<vidd> Mask1, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vidd> dan40, no...but you DO need to knowe the ip address
<dan40> yep. I have that. 192.168.11.4
<Mask1> thanks
<nzk> Is XFCE as nice as gnome? It looks exactly like it
<TheSheep> nzk: it uses the same toolkit for display, so it looks similar
<vidd> dan40, ... im reading  man mount .... trying to find the right command for mounting a network reasoursew
<TheSheep> vidd: mount -t smbfs path-to-the-resource directory
<dan40> thanks for your ongoing assistance. This really should be easier if Linux wants more acceptance in the non-geek world
<nzk> I am thinking of switching to XFCE on my brand-new computer which runs as if it's 10 years old on GNOME
<nzk> Can I do it without reinstall?
<TheSheep> dan40: it would be esier if there was no windows :P
<vidd> lol TheSheep
<dan40> Xubuntu is by far the most user friendly Linux I have used.
<TheSheep> nzk: yes, just install xubuntu-desktop and you will have an option on the login screen, (under sessions) to run either gnome or xfce
<dan40> Point taken...TheSheep
<vidd> dan40, seriously... its NOT this hard with fat32 and ext3 reasourses
<nzk> Same with KDE, right
<TheSheep> what are you guys trying to do?
<nzk> ?
<vidd> given time pyneighborhood WILL support ntfs
<dan40> yeah..but windows uses NTFS for pretty much everything now
<TheSheep> nzk: go to synaptic package manager, search for 'xubuntu-desktop' and install it
<vidd> TheSheep, trying to make ntfs files hares available to read/write
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TheSheep> vidd: partitions or shares?
<nzk> TheSheep, what happened to CLI or DIE?
<vidd> shares TheSheep
<dan40> TheSheep: they are shares under windows
<TheSheep> nzk: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> dan40: not drives?
<TaJMoX> I really want to have an image for my bottom panel
<nzk> The only thing different is the DE, right?
<nzk> Shell, programs, etc. stay like they are?
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: make or modify a gtk theme
<dan40> well I can make the whole drive a share but really I only need some data folders within those drives.
<vidd> nzk, no...the apps are lighter in xubuntu
<nzk> I mean I still have them, right?
<TaJMoX> nzk : it also installs a bunch of xfce apps - hundreds of mb worth.   if you just want XFCE just install xfce4 package
<nzk> Meh, it already downloaded everything
<TheSheep> nzk: xubuntu includes stripped-down versions of some programs, and also uses different programs by defult
<TaJMoX> nzk - yes you will have all your gnome stuff too
<vidd> nzk, yeah...if you install xubuntu-desktop and leave the other stuff intack
<TaJMoX> TheSheep - I tried, I can't find any themes with image backgrounds to use as an example.   Can you recommend one?
<TheSheep> dan40: I'm afraid you can only mount whole partitions under linux
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: I think Murrina black has one
<TaJMoX> thanks
<vidd> TheSheep, you know the command to mount the file share?
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: nope, sorry
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: it's neutronium
<TaJMoX> thanks
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: look ofr it at gnomelook.org
<dan40> TheSheep: Basically I wanted to browse folders on my HTPC that contain  movies. Under windows I just go to my "Network Neighborhood" and the machines show up. I drill down and there are the shared folders. I was hoping there was some similar functionality under Linux
<TheSheep> dan40: pyneighbourgood
<TheSheep> dan40: pyneighbourhood
<TheSheep> soory
<vidd> TheSheep, but how do you get ntfs read/write ability?
<dan40> TheSheep: yes I installed that at vidd's suggestion. Its exactly what I need but when I go to mount the folders, it says its unable to mount
<TheSheep> vidd: that's something else
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<greg__> how i set one key to be another?
<dan40> I guess I don't really need write ability. Just the ability to drag and drop onto my desktop or a path to open them through VLC or whatever
<TheSheep> dan40: you need smbfs installed
<TheSheep> vidd: in this case, all that matters is that it's samba, it doesn't matter if it's ntfs or anything else
<dan40> TheSheep: I am pretty sure that was installed when pyneighborhood was installed
<vidd> dan40, try to re-install it....
<TheSheep> dan40: do you know the path to the share?
<dan40> I know the IP
<vidd> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<dan40> and I know the name of the directory
<greg__> help?
<TheSheep> dan40: do you know the share name?
<TheSheep> greg__: xmodmap
<greg__> TheSheep, how?
<TheSheep> greg__: man xmodmap
<dan40> under windows its going to be something like c://windows/dan/documents_and_settings/Desktop/movie_files
<TheSheep> greg__: I'm sure there are lots of tutorial on the 'Net
<TheSheep> dan40: but which one is the share?
<greg__> TheSheep, ive looked at man and on google
<TheSheep> greg__: http://web.mit.edu/answers/xwindows/xwindows_xmodmap.html
<TheSheep> greg__: third hit
<dan40> uhm... I don't understand. maybe c://shared/movie_files
<TheSheep> dan40: which 'folder' has a little hand icon on it? :)
<dan40> under windows you mean?
<TheSheep> yes
<dan40> the movie_files folder
<TheSheep> ok, first try this: 'smbclient '//the-ip-of-the-windows-box/movie_files'
<TheSheep> '
<greg__> TheSheep, i dont get that
<TheSheep> greg__: which word?
<dan40> k...what should happen?
<TheSheep> greg__: just copy one of the exmaples
<TheSheep> dan40: you should get a prompt
<TheSheep> dan40: similar to an ftp
<TheSheep> dan40: typing 'ls' should give you a list of files
<dan40> oh...interesting..ok let me play with it for a few seconds
<dan40> do I have to do that with sudo?
<greg__> TheSheep, how i switch period and right alt key?
<TheSheep> dan40: no
<dan40> ok
<dan40> TheSheep: yes. I have access to the directory
<dan40> sweet
<greg__> ??
<vidd> greg__, did you go to terminal and type xev?
<dan40> TheSheep: ok now what? I guess I need to permanently mount that so that I can access it easily
<vidd> you can use that command to find out what the keycode is for each character
<greg__> ??
<vidd> you want to switch the space with the right alt? or do you want the right alt and the period to be a period? greg__ ?
<vidd> s/space/period
<greg__> i want right alt to be period
<greg__> and i dont need right alt
<vidd> and the period to be a period?
<greg__> period key  is broke
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> give me a sec....
<greg__> so i need one
<greg__> so change right alt to period
<dan40> TheSheep ?
<vidd> greg__, xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_R = period"
<greg__> thnx vidd
<greg__> ..
<greg__> :)
<vidd> yeah....now i need to UNDO it on my keyboard.....
<greg__> lol
<dan40> I guess thes
<dan40> oops, fat fingers again
<dan40> I guess theSheep is AFK
<TheSheep> sorry, crashed my X :(
<TheSheep> greg__: here, copy this to your .xmodmap file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26831/
<dan40> theSheep: there's always windows...
<greg__> TheSheep, got it aleardy thnx tho
<Jester45> im back everyone one, do worrie anymore
<TheSheep> dan40: ok, now follow the guide at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26831/
<TheSheep> dan40: the share name is '//the-ip-of-your-windows-box/movie_files'
<TheSheep> Jester45: \o/
<dan40> TheSheep: yep I tried it while you were gone. I can access all the files via the console...now how do I bring it into the GUI so I can browse it with the file manager or open it with VLC
<TheSheep> for some reason the new gtk in gutsy seems crashy :/
<TheSheep> dan40: once it's mounted from your fstab, you can just navigate with thunar to /media/whatever
<vidd>  /o\
<dan40> so just add that line to my fstab?
<TheSheep> dan40: go to 'filesystem', then media, etc.
<TheSheep> dan40: yes
<TheSheep> dan40: or better this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#head-9a9417197b46f020de9ba46f4842e4c18b11f3d0
<TheSheep> good night and good luck
<dan40> k thanks for your help
<effie_jayx> hey all
<effie_jayx> to change themes for xfce is there a graphical tool?
<TaJMoX> yes
<TaJMoX> "User Interfaces"
<TaJMoX> in settings
<effie_jayx> TaJMoX,  thanks :D
<TaJMoX> What's the hotkey to shade a window?
<Jester45> whats the filesystem of a cd
<Jester45> TaJMoX,  you can scroll your mouse wheel if you have one
<j1mc> Jester45: a livecd?
<j1mc> or an alternate install cd, or some other type?
<Jester45> a game cd
<Jester45> so.. some other type
<Jester45> its in .img format... can mount use that
<j1mc> i'm not sure...
<Jester45> ok im installing a converter
<j1mc> Jester45: i found this: http://tinyurl.com/2tpxhy
* j1mc pings Jester45 ^^
<Jester45> pong
<j1mc> did you see the url I copied above?
<j1mc> i was wondering if that helped.
<Jester45> i opened it
<Jester45> but havent head it
<Jester45> read
<alnokta> hey Jester45 you still young :)
<confused> hellop
<confused> hello*
<vidd_laptop> can we help you?
<Jester45> hi
<confused> hpefully.
<Jester45> alnokta, what ya taking about
<confused> You see I downloaded xubuntu last night
<confused> and I'm trying to install it to a computer with only 92 mb of ram.
<alnokta> Jester45, nothing..pardon me
<vidd_laptop> confused, did you get the alt cd?
<confused> No =(
<confused> I got live...
<vidd_laptop> yo will be lucky if you get the live cd to load.....
<vidd_laptop> *you
* vidd_laptop is not even 100% sure the alt will load on that little memory
<ryan__> how much?
* ryan__ is jester45
<vidd_laptop> ryan__, he has 92 mb of ram
<ryan__> yea it will
<vidd_laptop> live wont though?
<confused> I dont want to download another 600mb file..
<ryan__> live will not but alt wil
<ryan__> l
<ryan__> you might not have to
<TaJMoX> Where do I change my key bindings for like pause/play/next/stop ?   They worked on gnome, and I can't find where to set it up in xfce4
<ryan__> you can use the mini iso... unless your network doesnt work "out of the box"
<vidd_laptop> confused, can your system connect to the internet via WIRED LAN?
<confused> I guess..
<confused> yes.
<vidd_laptop> you can get the mini iso from http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<confused> how big is "mini"?
<vidd_laptop> 8.8 mb
<confused> what does that have on it?
<vidd_laptop> enough to get your lan working, and load the installer....
<vidd_laptop> it gets the rest off the internet
<Jester45> wich is less than both other cds
<confused> how much will it download like 500mb?
<vidd_laptop> it will only download what you need
<confused> does that include like makefile?
<Jester45> i think that depends on what you chooes
<vidd_laptop> the reason the other options are so big is because they contain the ENTIRE main repository on them
<vidd_laptop> where as the mini contains NONE of them
<vidd_laptop> it just pulls all the info off the internet
<confused> so I would have to download makefile etc. when i get into ubuntu/xubuntu?
* vidd_laptop got the entire system running ON DIAL-UP in less then two hours
<confused> so It dosent download much?
<vidd_laptop> no...you have access to all the repos....you just dont have to DOWNLOAD them all onto a disk to use them
<vidd_laptop> only what ya need
<confused> So i chose what i download from the installer?
<confused> choose*
<Jester45> confused, its a very basic cli, network and apt
<vidd_laptop> in a manner of speaking.....
<Jester45> yes
<confused> that inclkudes MAKEFILE?
<confused> includes*
<vidd_laptop> NO MAKEFILEs
<confused> do i need makefiles in xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> only if you later decide to compile something not in the repo's from source
<confused> isn't there a like sudo apt-get buil-essentials command anywhos?
<vidd_laptop> 99.9% of anything a new linux user needs is available via apt-get/synaptic
<confused> oh,
<confused> thats what i write in the command?
<confused> just apt-get/synaptic..
<vidd_laptop> confused, have you ever used a debian-based distro?
<confused> uh I've never used any linux appcept dsl
<vidd_laptop> dsl is similar....
* vidd_laptop never USED it.....
<Jester45> to install somthing you do sudo apt-get install packagename
<Jester45> and your likely to get it found
<vidd_laptop> or, you can use the GUI front-end...synaptic
<Jester45> once you install it
<confused> so what do i type in command for this synaptic thingy?
<vidd_laptop> gksudo synaptic
<vidd_laptop> or, you can go to applications>system>synaptic
<Jester45> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<confused> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<confused> Thanks people.
<dan40>  /join #ubuntu
<TaJMoX> How do I get my media keys working in xubuntu?   Regular ubuntu had a keyboard gui thing where I just click "Play" and then press the keyboard button to map it.
<Jester45> xmodmap
<dan40> I am having a problem with my /etc/fstab config
<dan40> this is the text of the line in my /etc/fstab that is giving me problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26851/plain/
<insmod> <dan40>how do you normally access it
<test3r> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> hmmmm - OK I give up - whats the reason we dont use cdemu?
<test3r> they have in their future plans for support for image formats I can only burn with windows as of right now (dreamcast backups)
<test3r> well - the orig format , that is
<test3r> i know a way to re-image it with linux that it would burn it again
<test3r> but that's not what i need i need to be able to burn CDI images
<vidd_laptop> test3r, what are you talking about?
<test3r> .cdi
<test3r> Disk Juggler format
<vidd_laptop> oh...kay.....
<vidd_laptop> what does that do?
<test3r> it allows for odd images like a 500K starting boot track in AUDIO mode (but is infact scrabled binary data in that track)
<test3r> then its BIN
<test3r> then some have RAW audio
<test3r> its pretty nuts, rly.
<vidd_laptop> is there a reason you would WANT to do this?
<test3r> tux CAN do it its just not out there yet .  the guy doing the cdEmu GNU code has on the page that it is in the future plans for their program
<test3r> well yes
<test3r> people still use dreamcast that know how
<test3r> you can get one with several games and a couple controllers for Less then the price of 1/2 a tank of gas in an SUV now adays
<test3r> and you can burn backups of your games and keep your originals nice - and you dont have to mod any hardware.
<test3r> and sega owns because of that
<test3r> =)
* vidd_laptop must be missing something 
<test3r> also - you can make your Own games on it
<test3r> there are several user-made-from-scratch  disks ive burned that play on my Dreamcast
<test3r> you can also make ROMs disks.
<test3r> ijn fact - a game i just made
<test3r> that is on Newsgroups
<test3r> RIGHT Now
<test3r> ...   was done with GNU products
<test3r> they made a game with entirely free software.
<test3r> that runs on a video game council
<vidd_laptop> question: how do you add someone to the sudo'rs group via command line?
<Jester45> test3r, do file .cdi
<test3r> !file .cdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file .cdi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> and it will tell you if it binary or iso
<test3r> it is neither
<test3r> dreamcast disk image is unique
<Jester45> or what ever it is
<test3r> thats why you have to use DJ or alcee to do them
<test3r> its DAO if it is anything
<test3r> thats the only Real thing u can classify it as
<test3r> because parts are in RAW other track is BIN
<test3r> first is scrambled bin
<test3r> hey are elite.
<test3r> OR just leave. whatever.
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, you reboot?
<Jester45> yes
<vidd_laptop> anyone know how to add a user to sudo group via command line?
<test3r> anyway - to answer you quickly Jester - they are mixed mode, multitrack DAO cds
<Jester45> vidd_laptop, make me root
<Jester45> and i will work on it latters
<Jester45> bye
* test3r plays sf3 wondering how to scan to tell dd what spots to be grouping in to parse image correct
<test3r> i figure if i can use that on the cdi itself i can re-make a TOC file and the data copied
* vidd_laptop has no clue how to help =[
<vidd_laptop> and off to bed i go
<test3r> actually i just rememberd & found one of my old tools i used on windows box to make the Dreamcast disks
<test3r> mkisofs
<test3r> but after you do that you have to run bin2boot on it
<test3r> so just doing mkisofs in tux is not enough there is moronic step for bootloader
<test3r> i just found a post of a guy that says the whole disk can b done with DD and using mode -xa and NOT -xa1 when burning
<test3r> but thats from an existing disk in the Drive. We need from .CDI image........
<test3r> Does anyone know if i can mount a CD with so screwd up data that the recommended setting for copying the disk is RAW Audio mode - if I can mount that disk through loopback and have it read everything correct?  =9
<test3r> er- mount the .cdi  Image file thru loopbak, i mean?
<test3r> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<test3r> ca ca    =(
<test3r> does anyone know the fs type of RAW audio according to the 'mount' cmnd inside linux?
<test3r> even using autofs  on the -t option of the MOUNT cmnd fails out.
<test3r> =9
<test3r> bleh......  hmm...
<test3r> huh! there doesnt seem to be much of a way at all.
<test3r> there is a user on the Ubuntu forums though, baffled as to why, when ubuntu automounts his DC backups, they only read as audio disks.
<test3r> How people like him ever got it to burn in the First place is beyond me
<test3r> magic_ninja > do You know anything about Dreamcast backups?
<test3r> (just for the record, in Xubuntu, I pop one in, and it sees there is both data & audio on the disk and give me a choice of how to mount it incorrectly LOL)
<test3r> we need a "here mount this now, OK?" file system mount.
<test3r> i ned mount override
<test3r> if it existed it would solve the problem with the CDI files too
<test3r> because I could mount, and then DD them
<test3r> or, even easier, mount, then use "cdrdao"
<hyper_ch> test3r: install vmware, then install windows there... load the .cdi and convert it to an iso
<test3r> too ez- at that point i might as well burn a DVD with sever images in multi-RAR (like i did) for backup, disconnect my dvd drive from tuxbox, connect to linux box, turn back on, and just unfold/burn from there
<test3r> even QuickPar runs faster than the CLI  par2 version Ive been using. Then again - this is a 500Mhrz box and the win is much much newer
<test3r> xp needs the faster box though.
<test3r> this 500mhrz box burns dvds!!!!   its only at 0.6X, but they BURN !
<test3r> win would choke && die.
<test3r> *connect it to the WINblows box, turn it back on
<test3r> its all good. they'll sort it out someday here. I'm not the only one that's noticed it seems.
<test3r> I wonder if I should drop that guy a line on the ubuntu forums? Although it would go something like "google for the way dreamcast disks are arranged & burned"
<test3r> because thee is a slew of info.
<test3r> heh, i even have a PAL>NTSC vid hak loader exe image changer thingeee for windoze that Works (sometimes)
<test3r> you use it on the euro DC disks
<test3r> er, I would
<test3r> uwouldnt if u lived,..... well- u get the idea.
<test3r> ;)
<grumpymole>  /quit
<Otacon22> anyone with xubuntu 7.04 can nopaste me his sources.list?
<TheSheep> !esysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esysource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !easysource | Otacon22
<ubotu> Otacon22: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gunnar> Hello all!
<gunnar> Can somebody help me a little bit?
<gunnar> :)
<gunnar> anybody?
<Gunmanic> I just have one quick question, I'm trying to compile a package from source, and I was wondering if there is a package I can download so that I can compile just about anything wiht haveing to worry about not having the crrect compilers
<Gunmanic> ?
<Pumpernickel> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Pumpernickel> It has all the basic utilities as dependencies.
<Gunmanic> ok thanks alot
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: if you install a new kernel on a server... how can you ensure that if boot process fails with the new one that the old one is then booted?
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: : if you install a new kernel on a server... how can you ensure that if boot process fails with the new one that the old one is then booted?
<hyper_ch> Gunmanic: why do you want to compile something?
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: Test server, and infrequent kernel updates.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: well, that's not a solution :)
<Pumpernickel> No, it's a preventative.
<Gunmanic> hyper_ch just for fun :)
<Gunmanic> It can be a pain but that just adds to the fun off figuring it out
<Ychthys> Hi,
<Ychthys> I am trying to get my mother's computer that is running xubuntu feisty to be German in all menus
<Ychthys> Thunderbird and Firefox already are German
<Ychthys> But the "start menu" of xubuntu is still English.
<Ychthys> Where can I change that?
<TheSheep> Ychthys: settings->language support
<Ychthys> Cool, thanks
<Ychthys> I'll take a look
<TheSheep> Ychthys: sorry, it's system->language support
<Ychthys> TheSheep: Neither of these entries seems to exist here
<Ychthys> Maybe I am missing a package?
<TheSheep> Ychthys: maybe, install 'language-selector' with synaptic
<Ychthys> TheSheep: Just installing language-selector already took care of the German menu.  I also have the "language support" entry in Systems menu now.  Thanks a bunch.  You saved me a lot of time.
<TheSheep> Ychthys: you probably want to manually install the 'xubuntu-desktop' package -- that will install all the remaining missing packages
<Ychthys> This machine is a bit strapped for HD space at the moment
<Ychthys> I will go through the dependencies and install stuff I deem necessary stuff
<Ychthys> Thanks for the hint
<Ychthys> brb
<Ychthys> The "Start Menu" is still labeled "Applications".  Is that likely because of a missing translation?  The entries are indeed German now.
<TheSheep> Ychthys: no, it's not translatable, just right-click it, select 'properties' and type whatever you want in there
<Ychthys> ah, nice.  Thanks
<Ychthys> TheSheep: What about "About XFCE" and "quit".  Those are also still English
<Ychthys> Nevermind
<Ychthys> I think I found it
<TheSheep> settings->menu editor
<TheSheep> they would be translated if logged in the first time with German langauge
<TheSheep> but once you logged in, they were saved
<Paladine> hey peeps does anyone know if xfce's compositing engine works with xinerama?
<TheSheep> Paladine: I think there are people using it, and they didn't complain, but they might have been using twinview :/
<Paladine> I ask because all the other compositing engines (beryl, ompiz, compiz-fusion) have removed xinerama support over the past year
<Paladine> so it is impossible to use them if you have xinerama enabled
<Paladine> they refuse to start
<Ychthys> what?
<Ychthys> That is a shame.
<Ychthys> What is their reason to do that?
<Paladine> xinerama disables xrandr, which is required to run the normal compositing engines
<Ychthys> Oh, I guess you should use mergedfb?
<Paladine> mergedfb is for intel
<Ychthys> hm?
<Ychthys> I have an ATI card
<Ychthys> Or do you mean i386 specific?
<TheSheep> Paladine: I'm not entirely sure, but I think xfwm4 requires xrandr for compositing
<Ychthys> I'd be surprised about that, too
<Paladine> I use multiple gpus and use xinerama to have a single desktop for multiple displays
<Paladine> it always used to work with xgl+compiz-quinn
<Paladine> but they removed support :/
<Ychthys> gotta run
<Ychthys> TheSheep: Thank you for your kind help
<Paladine> k TheSheep thanks for the info, I guess I will have to wait until xinerama support gets re-added at some point
<Paladine> which is damn annoying but since it effects all the compositing engines I have come across so far, it isn't xfce's fault
<TheSheep> Paladine: I'm not sure of what I told you
<Paladine> I wish I could go back to my setup last year with dappr+xgl+compiz-quinn
<TheSheep> Paladine: I remember it requires xdestroy and that xrandr was mentioned too, but not sure
<Paladine> everything worked sweet
<Paladine> I was hopng xrandr 1.2 would fix the problem because it handles xinerama internally meaning you could disable it in xorg.conf allowing compiz to work, but sadly xrandr 1.2 doesn't currently support xinerama for multiple gpu's only a single dual headed gpu :/
<Paladine> anyway thanks again, have fun
<Jester45> TheSheep, you wouldnt know if i can have a ttyl on one gpu and X on another
<TheSheep> Jester45: sure, that's hwat the 'pci' option in the xorg.conf is for
<TheSheep> Jester45: you tell it which card to use
<Jester45> o.. i want the intrgrated to be ttyl
<Jester45> the pci card is better so i wanted to use it for beryl
* Jester45 isnt sure the old card even has 3d support
<TheSheep> Jester45: lspci will show you the busid of the crads
<TheSheep> cards
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> well.. i need to get the moniter first
<Jester45> and... kill my other xservers :)
<raymond> i did a text install and didnt have it setup the network
<raymond> how do i configure it now?
<TheSheep> raymond: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<raymond> now how do i tell it to reload that file? can i use ifconfig to bring the interface up and it will read that?
<TheSheep> raymond: /etc/init.d/netwroking restart
<TheSheep> networking
<raymond> wow im retarded should have thought of that. thanks
<hyper_ch> hiho folks
<raymond> hi
<R[a] ndom> xfdesktop is taking 40% of 1gb of ram.
<R[a] ndom> I'm guessing it isn't supposed to do that
<Consty> Does xfce use the same menubar applets as gnome?  For example configuring wireless and such using network manager, or does it use it's own?
<neozen> no
<R[a] ndom> anyone know of any repos w/ xfce 4.4.1?
<neozen> I don't think it should
<neozen> Consty: xfce doesn't use the SAME applets necessarily... but I believe it CAN
<neozen> I've had good experience installing network-manager-gnome in xubuntu
<Consty> neozen: Well what application do you use for configuring wireless on a default xubuntu installation?
<Amon-san> hi, if i wanted to put /boot on a seperate partition, how big would it need to be in order to have enough room for the kernel?
<Amon-san> anyone?
<cellofellow> 10 or 15MB should do it I think.
<cellofellow> how big is it now?
<Amon-san> 32M
<cellofellow> make it 50 and that should do you. Mine is actually 62MB
<cellofellow> how I don't know.
<cellofellow> You won't hardly notice even if you have a 100MB /boot
<cellofellow> it will seem teeeny
<cellofellow> but be plenty
<Amon-san> thanks
<Jester45> cellofel1ow, what if you upgrade to a new kernel doesnt the old ones stay?
<Jester45> that would add up
* Jester45 has 4 kernels
<kalikiana> Jester45, You can easily remove kernels via apt. ;)
<kalikiana> Unless you're one of those custom-kernel-guys...
<Jester45> ...
* Jester45 would never do that :)
<cellofellow> I clean up my kernels when I can.
<kalikiana> Funnily, OpenBSD even states on a help page, that they won't support custom kernels.
<kalikiana> Yet this is understandable. And probably the least strange thing about BSD.
<cellofellow> OpenBSD is all about security, and they use a "cathedral" development model, not a "bazaar", so that would make sense.
<TheSheep> now we are back at the 'trash dumb behind the bazaar' model
<TheSheep> dump
<cellofellow> oh?
<TheSheep> nothing, really, please ignore me
<cellofellow> what do you mean?
<cellofellow> ok
<TheSheep> damn, I'm answering before people ask *again* >_<
<cellofellow> sorry
* kalikiana waves at TheSheep.
* TheSheep waves back at kalikiana 
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Now that I see you, the update is there if you're interested.
<kalikiana> And you said you have some comments to make.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: ah, just when I did a Great Cleanup and removed the compiled webcore :)
* TheSheep proceeds to download
<kalikiana> TheSheep, I wonder why you'd do that - webcore isn't that big.
<kalikiana> Compared to mozilla stuff or qt.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: it looked bad just lying there and doing nothing :)
* TheSheep <-- compulsive cleaner
* kalikiana <-- keeps what's worth keeping. ;)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: I usually keep everything "just in case", periodically throwing it all away in a Great Cleanup
<TheSheep> kalikiana: I *always* suffer after them
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Seems you're doing it similar to me. But *I* keep for example some tarballs even if they are not installed. That often reduces the suffereing.
<hyper_ch> ufff.... so enough programming done for today :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: do tell
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: writing a small bot :)
<TheSheep> tickle?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: for fetching the new published decisions by the federal court, sort them into categories and have certain ones sent to me by email :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: ah, so it's a spider?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what's the difference?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: spiders, or 'web crawlers', are programs that traverse the Web and do something with the pages they find (archive, index, spam...)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and how do bots not do that?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I didn't say they don't
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I just use a more specific term
<TheSheep> used
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ok :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, there are paid services that do exactly the same... and it was easy to code :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: glad to hear that
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: thx... it's simple php :)
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> .oO( at least not ASP ;) )
<hyper_ch> what's wrong with php?
* kalikiana thinks that TheSheep just doesn't know php and is envious. ;)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: spot on! :)
* hyper_ch thinks that TheSheep does know everything about computers and programming
* TheSheep really laughs out loud
<cellofellow> aarggh I hate this not having my password.
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: you forgot it?
* kalikiana wonders if TheSheep is in a good mood to actually spell lol.
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: my mom changed it
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: lol
<kalikiana> Haha, the evil mummy again. *g
<cellofellow> She did it once, I found a work around, then she closed that one, I found another, now their all closed up.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: you shouldn't spend so much time at computers... it's better to do studying for school
* cellofellow is homeschooled
<TheSheep> cellofellow: boot with inti=/bin/bash kernel option :)
<TheSheep> init
<cellofellow> what does that do?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: runs bash right after booting the kernel, instead of the usual init scripts
<TheSheep> cellofellow: then you can manoually mount / and change the password
<TheSheep> manually
<cellofellow> geee
<kalikiana> My mummy doesn't know or care enough to change a password. She is already confused if she tries to load a photo cd. :P
<cellofellow> My mummy makes me help her lock me out of my computer.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: technological solutions to social problems never work
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Yep. I had that friend with sitting with an egg timer at his pc. :/
<TheSheep> cellofellow: maybe it's for your own good?
<cellofellow> prolly
<TheSheep> cellofellow: fortunatelly cellos have no passwords ;)
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> (I don't really mind having my time limited, it's just having my access to actually DO things with my computer I don't like.)
<cellofellow> Is there a way to customize /etc/sudoers so that I can use sudo without a password, and have limited access (like no changing passwords allowed.) Or to have it use a separate password.?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: yes
<cellofellow> do tell! or link me to a tutorial. It would be so cool to be able to do that.
<TheSheep> well, man sudoers
<TheSheep> basically, you want to require password for running passwd, but not for all the rest
<cellofellow> how specific can it get?
<TheSheep> (this is not foolproof)
<TheSheep> you can always edit your /etc/shadow
<cellofellow> I don't know how to edit /etc/shadow, seeing as it uses encrypted stuff.
<Jester45> anyone here want to walk me though setting apache up?
<Jester45> im stuck at the user/group for it to run as
<kalikiana> Jester45, Are you kidding? That's too easy on ubuntu. :P
<cellofellow> www-data:www-data
<Jester45> ok let me ssh in again
<Jester45> o and by the way im installing torrent flux... but not from the repo
<Jester45> i dont like installing server/internet stuff like that from repo because i want to know where it all it
<BFTD> yeah same here
<BFTD> Jester45 usually everything with apache is root
<Jester45> no... it says that you shoudlnt run it as root
<Jester45> umm syntax error...
<cellofellow> that would be correct
<Jester45> can nano list line #
<kalikiana> Every cracker should be happy to see that you like to run apache as root. ;)
<TheSheep> Jester45: better use the packaged one, you can list the files with dpkg -L
<Jester45> TheSheep, if i use the packaged one where does it install the files to... the .php files
<Jester45> or would you know
<TheSheep> Jester45: apache doesn't come with .php files as far as I know
<TheSheep> Jester45: it is written in C, mostly
<aanderse> so is there an xfburn plugin so thunar will be able to right click on iso and burn image like with gnome's nautilus?
<Jester45> no, torrent flux. i installed the repo version of apache
<kalikiana> TheSheep, There is the config and the default pages - if you care anyway
<TheSheep> aanderse: it's easy to configure using the 'custom actions'
<aanderse> sweet
* aanderse man's xfburn
<aanderse> hmm
<TheSheep> aanderse: in Thunar go to 'edit->custom actions'
<Jester45> can nano list line #s or skipp to a line
<TheSheep> Jester45: no idea, use a real text editor
<somerville32> Jester45, ^g
<Jester45> im sshed in.. no gui... and i only know nano
<somerville32> I use nano myself
<Jester45> i know of vi vim
<cellofellow> vim isn't too hard.
<TheSheep> ed is the one and only true editor!
<cellofellow> syntax highlighting in apache.conf is nice
<cellofellow> ummmm, ok TheSheep
<Jester45> ok, i got a snytax error with this on the line
<Jester45> ocumentRoot "/var/www/apache2-defualt"
<TheSheep> DocumentRoot
<Jester45> did i do somthing wrong?
<TheSheep> you missed a D
<Jester45> o yea it has the D
<TheSheep> %)
<Jester45> it didnt copy it :)
<Jester45> or that might of been my fault, the d is where the cursor is
<cellofellow> I think that only applies in <VirtualHost>
<Jester45> so.. can i remove it
<TheSheep> cellofellow: or globally
<cellofellow> I tried globally before and it didn't do anything
<TheSheep> cellofellow: because there is already one in apache.conf
<Jester45> is it safe to just remove it
<TheSheep> Jester45: depends on where you have it -- you need at least one
<TheSheep> Jester45: they have a really well-written documentation at apache.org, really
<Jester45> the error is coming from httd
<TheSheep> that must be a HTT daemon %)
<TheSheep> but you want one for HTTP instead
<Jester45> i just want to get apache running, vidd will look at the config later
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, apache is running out of the box right after you install it
<Jester45> no... it failed
<Jester45> i can purge/install it
<TheSheep> Jester45: you're installing apache2, right?
<Jester45> yes
<TheSheep> Jester45: try the purge/install, it should really work out of the box
<Jester45> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<Jester45>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jester45> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jester45>  apache
<Jester45> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jester45> Syntax error on line 298 of /etc/apache/httpd.conf:
<TheSheep> Jester45: pastebin that httpd.conf
<Jester45> and... it didnt purgw the config
<Jester45> when i install shouldnt it make one for me
<TheSheep> Jester45: pastebin that httpd.conf
<Jester45> i deleted it
* TheSheep counts to ten
<TheSheep> :)
<Jester45> ok.. i think it started
<somerville32> sudo ps ux | grep apache
<TheSheep> Jester45: without the default httpd.conf it won't include the config files you give it
<Jester45> i dont have any configs
<TheSheep> Jester45: but you plan to have at least one?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> i guess
<Jester45> for right now all i want is for apache to have php support and to send me those php files
<TheSheep> you mean, to execute those php files and send you the results
<somerville32> Do you want the php ... yeah
<dan40> n e one here?
<TheSheep> linux was bought out by Microsoft and we are packing our bags
<dan40> TheSheep: hehe...Glad to see you. You helped me a lot yesterday
<dan40> I am very close with this Samba thing but it keeps asking for my password. Not my windows password but my sudo password.
<somerville32> Are you sure it isn't asking for your windows passwor?
<dan40> My windows doesn't have a pw that I know of...besides its not the same passphrase
<Jester45> TheSheep and somerville32, i tried to install torrentflux from the repo and it said the path for php has changed libpgp-adodb has chagned path please update your php.ini file
<somerville32> /etc/php/php.ini ?
<somerville32> Jester45, You do know thre is #ubuntu-server - right?
<Jester45> nope...
<Jester45> it auto reconfiugured php.ini after i pressed ok
<somerville32> cheer
<dan40> so I have no idea what to do or whats wrong with my syntax
<TheSheep> dan40: but what did you do?
<dan40> I can mount the share manually..but when I put it into the fstab it asks for my sudo password
<TheSheep> dan40: at boot?
<dan40> yes
<TheSheep> dan40: have you tried adding 'user=guest,password=' to the options?
<dan40> well no not exactly ...at boot it just ignores the line but if I do a mount -a then it asks for my sudo password
<dan40> I have "defaults" where that goes
<TheSheep> dan40: you have fuse installed?
<dan40> here let me paste it into that website
<TheSheep> wait, you do 'mount -a' as root?
<TheSheep> I mean 'sudo mount -a'?
<dan40> yes sudo mount -a
<dan40> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26925/plain/
<dan40> thats the line in my fstab
<TheSheep> dan40: looks good, what is the output of 'sudo mount -a'?
<dan40> I get a prompt asking for my pw
<dan40> then it mounts just fine
<TheSheep> dan40: you are sure it's not from the sudo?
<dan40> whats not from the sudo?
<TheSheep> the password prompt
<TheSheep> you know, it's supposed to ask you for password when you use sudo
<TheSheep> (at least the first time around)
<dan40> yes. but why isn't it working on boot then?
<TheSheep> dan40: see the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<dan40> k
<dan40> well color me stoopid I thought I had read that whole thing
<TheSheep> it's still pretty weird and looks like some bug in smbfs
<TheSheep> but at least there is a workaround
<dan40> btw is there not a gui based text editor in Xubuntu? Not a big fan of this nano
<TheSheep> dan40: mousepad
<dan40> ah
<TheSheep> dan40: you can also install Your Favorite Editor
<TheSheep> (whatever it happens to be)
<dan40> I guess I didn't correlate mousepad as a text editor...maybe if it was called mouse text or something
<TheSheep> all good names are taken
<dan40> ok its not letting me save in mousepad...sudo?
<TheSheep> gksu -- better for gui applications
<dan40> I will try it next time I boot to see if it works. {crosses fingers}
<dan40> I am also getting a couple of wierd messages on start up. Ever since I loaded Samba I get this message that X cannot locate my computer on the network and it will not function properly. Everything seems to be working just fine though
<TheSheep> dan40: add your computer name to the /etc/hosts
<TheSheep> dan40: as 127.0.0.1 or something like that
<TheSheep> dan40: the message is caused by a reverse dns lookup failure
<dan40> even if I am using dhcp?
<TheSheep> (X tries to find out what IP number your host name maps to)
<TheSheep> and since you don't apparently have a reverse dns set up in your network, it fails
<dan40> hmm good enough
<TheSheep> dan40: just add your host name right after that 'localhost'
<dan40> hmm, it already has an entry for it
<TheSheep> and you still get the errors?
<TheSheep> ah, samba itself can display a similar error when it starts
<TheSheep> I mean the smaba daemon that is for *serving* the files *from* your computer
<dan40> hmm, I think I see the problem. I was messing around with the domain a couple of days ago. I think it has the wrong domain
<TheSheep> you can just uninstall it if you don't need it -- for reading windows shares you only need the smbfs
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<dan40> I am going to reboot and see if that fixes things
<dan40> bbl
<dan40> and thanks for all your help
<dan40> TheSheep: Its working perfectly and no errors on startup
<TheSheep> dan40: great
<dan40> man I don't know how you can remember all these files and locations.
<dan40> TheSheep: ok last thing. I get an ACPI {sp?} error right when I start. I notice that hibernate and standby don't really work. Shut down doesn't work perfectly either.
<dan40> Is ACPI the system that controls those things?
<Greg> whats a program i can use to run a .jar ?
<TheSheep> Greg: java -jar
<ochosi> hi, i wanted to compile the panel extension "places" today, but got an error that gtk+-2.0 was not found on my system (although i'm quite sure it's installed). any ideas how to work around that?
<TheSheep> ochosi: you need the -dev package
<TheSheep> ochosi: btw, the palces plugin is not that great -- it doesn't allow you to mount/unmount the devices :/
<ochosi> mm, that'
<ochosi> s correct
<ochosi> just wanted to check it out
<ochosi> thanks anyway!
#xubuntu 2007-06-24
<TaJMoX> I'd like my bottom panel to be 100% transparrent, how do I do this ?
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: right-click it, select customize panel, set the transparency to 100%
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: but why would you like to have invisible panel?
<TaJMoX> thesheep xfce
<TaJMoX> the only thing under appearance is Size
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: you are trying to make yourself memorize where the icons are better?
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: you need to have compositor enabled
<TaJMoX> thesheep i want to have the icons visible only...
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: in settings->window manager tweaks->compositor
<TaJMoX> oh fglrx doesnt do composites...sigh
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: you can't do that with xfce panel
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: the iocns will be transparent too
<neozen> TaJMoX: that's a horse of a different color
<TaJMoX> I can only use fglrx with my vid card, not ati or radeon driver
<R[a] ndom> has anyone seen any repos for xfce 4.4.1?
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: gutsy
* neozen ponders which dock can do that......
<R[a] ndom> ?
<neozen> I know there is one
<R[a] ndom> that a repo?
<TaJMoX> neozen - gdesklets
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: that's feisty+1
<neozen> lol... yeah... that's it
<R[a] ndom> oh, I don't want that
<TheSheep> !gutsy | R[a] ndom
<ubotu> R[a] ndom: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<R[a] ndom> or can I use gusty repo just for that
<TaJMoX> also adesklets and superkaramba have non-composite docks
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: it will probably pull in some dependencies
<R[a] ndom> yeah, that's fine
<R[a] ndom> I just need to fix this memory leak
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: buy a mac ;)
<R[a] ndom> xfdesktop is taking a gig of ram
<TaJMoX> thesheep the hardware is too expencive.   I can get a twice as powerful PC for the price of a good mac
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: I've seen the gnome people fake transparency by setting the same image for the panel as for the background
<TaJMoX> thesheep - yes but im in xfce...can i use gnome panel?
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: you could in theory do the same for xfce with a gtk theme, but don't ask me how
<TaJMoX> I have tried using a gtk theme...
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: ah, yes, you can use the gnome panel too, of course
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: it will be a little slower, but why not
<TaJMoX> thesheep - cool that fixed it thanks =] 
<TaJMoX> yeah its slow =\
<TheSheep> I'd say you're running with fashion too much ;)
<vidd> R[a] ndom, a gig of ram??? you SURE its the desktop sucking up the resourses?
<TaJMoX> heh you should see my beryl user... full on shiny customization bling bling
<R[a] ndom> ok, I exagerated, but yeah, its usage is pretty high
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: and you only log in to it when guests come?
<TaJMoX> r[a] ndom how much of that is cache?
<R[a] ndom> tell me the command you want the output of
<TaJMoX> thesheep yeah its the guest user account ... this xfce is my minimal account, but still want the transparent panel
<TaJMoX> i think im gonna switch back to xfce4-panel, i dont really need the transparency
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: it's not worth it imho :)
<TheSheep> TaJMoX: you still cannot use that space for anything else, icons would obscure your command line
<TaJMoX> it's an auto-hiding panel anyways just for launching apps
<TaJMoX> it just looks nicer when icons pop up instead of a whole clunky bar
<TaJMoX> or if i could set a background image, that would be really nice
<R[a] ndom> so which repos do I need to change to gutsy to get all the xfce stuff, anyone know off the top of their head?
<TaJMoX> r[a] ndom type free and paste
<R[a] ndom> Mem:       1035944    1022656      13288          0       1980     154312
<R[a] ndom> 154 cache that would be
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: main
<R[a] ndom> kkthx
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: bear in mind it's still experimental
<R[a] ndom> gutsy is, but xfce 4.4.1 isnt
<R[a] ndom> and thats all I'll upgrade
<TaJMoX> totalwormage you play W:A ?
<R[a] ndom> I read the changelog, and they fixed this memory leak
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: xfce 4.4.1 in gutsy is :)
<R[a] ndom> or, a memory leak that is
<R[a] ndom> oh I see
<R[a] ndom> I didnt know the xubuntu guys changed it
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: distribution is stable/unstable as a whole, you can have an unstable distro with all stable packages
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: because they interact
<R[a] ndom> so any chance of me undoing this if it fails?
<R[a] ndom> Ive never had downgrading work
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: neither me, I wouldn't even know where to start
<R[a] ndom> I tried once, and ended up reinstalling
<R[a] ndom> ah well, if it breaks, then I finally ditch ubuntu ;)
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: probably not worth it
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: I once needed a fresh patch fro xfwm4, I just downloaded and compiled it, then replaced the binary on my system
<R[a] ndom> should I do the whole xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<R[a] ndom> as xfce4 didnt pull anything else down with it
<TheSheep> but it was the same version +/- the patch
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: gaim is replaced with pidgin
<R[a] ndom> what?
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: and all programs are replaced with newer versions
<R[a] ndom> oh I see what youre saying
<R[a] ndom> so no
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: so I'd only install xfdesktop
<TheSheep> and it will pull most of xfce with it
<R[a] ndom> ah. thats the metapackage I wanted
<R[a] ndom> oh I See
<TheSheep> (and probably also whole gtk and all apps that use gtk)
<TaJMoX> r[a] ndom you can get the latest xfce from here http://pkg-xfce.alioth.debian.org/
<R[a] ndom> too late :)
<TheSheep> arg
<TheSheep> h
<jonaz> ola :)
<jonaz> i try to play a dvd, which is (according to kaffeine) 'encrypted or faulty'. then i tried to install libdecss, but its not available
<jonaz> so what can i do else?
<Catoptromancy> libdvdcss something
<Catoptromancy> forgot exact name
<jonaz> yeah i meant that, sorry
<vidd> jonaz, you can get the package on my ownoads page:
<jonaz> i have a translated version of ubunutu, it says something like "no installation candidate for libdvdcss"
<vidd> http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<jonaz> but i can find it with apt-cache search
<jonaz> i got a 64bit system, vidd :/
<jonaz> or is that not a problem, vidd ?
<vidd> so far as i know...its not a problem....
<vidd> but then...my 64bit machine has an intel chip, and not amd
<jonaz> so has mine
<vidd> then you did not have to use the 64bit install?
<jonaz> okay, i thought i that i have to install only 64bit packets on a 64bit system
<vidd> nope....the opposite is true....
<vidd> only 32 bit (and less) apps on a 32 bit system
<jonaz> when i do dpkg -i libblabla, it says "i386 package does not fit 64bit system" and denies an installation
<Jester45>  then... get a 64bit one
<jonaz> that's why i am here Jester45, it does not work
<jonaz> as i wrote before
<vidd> jonaz, i have no idea what libblabla is.....
<jonaz> your libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<vidd> hrm.....
<Jester45> vidd, can you get a 64ibt?
* vidd goes off to do some digging!
<vidd> jonaz, can you add a line to your repos?
<jonaz> sure :)
<vidd> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ [version]  free non-free
<vidd> replace [version]  with edgy, fiesty, dapper, etc
<vidd> supposidly its there
<jonaz> Konnte http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<jonaz> *hngl* :)
<vidd> jonaz, NO!!!! add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonaz> yeah i did
<jonaz> the error came after apt-get update
<vidd> hrm
<vidd> cuzz im looking at it online right now....
* neozen pokes vidd with a stick....
<jonaz> huh
<neozen> hey there you... have any luck getting that card to work w/o ndiswrapper?
<vidd> neozen, yeah....there was a button on it....
<neozen> ........................
<vidd> my daughter touched it and BANG!internet access
<neozen> you're kidding
<vidd> i wish
<neozen> who says we kids can't do useful stuff!
<vidd> jonaz, take the non-free out
<vidd> you only need the free anyway
<jonaz> the same
<jonaz> error
<vidd> neozen, she is going to be a techno-geek like her old man
<vidd> jonaz, do you have internet?
<jonaz> no, you?
<vidd> ....
<jonaz> i'm not stupid, just unexperienced
<vidd> jonaz, you need internet access in order to update apt
<vidd> that is why you are getting the error.....
<neozen> vidd: girl after my own heart
<jonaz> grrr., i know, you see the _not_ before the stupid?
<vidd> let me see if i can get my fingers on the .deb for ya
<jonaz> if i had no internet i would not be able to chat with you:)
<vidd> jonaz, alot of ppl chat on an internet machine and work on an offline machine
<jonaz> woule be cool, but i cannot understand why it says there's a 404
<vidd> are you outside the USA?
<jonaz> yes
<vidd> where?
<jonaz> berlin/germany
<vidd> hrm...i cant see THEM blacklisting the site....
<vidd> follow these instructions:
<vidd> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository-old.php
<vidd> i may have mistyped something earlier
<vidd> =/
* vidd suffers from twisted finger AND fat finger syndromes!
<jonaz> hmmm yeah, but no problem :) we forgot the slash between feisty/nonfree
<vidd> sorry
<jonaz> no problem, i'm thankful for your help. now let's see if it works
<jonaz> ha!
<jonaz> awesome
<jonaz> thank you so much
<jonaz> why is this not an official repo
<jonaz> hah cool
<jonaz> works also for vlc! great
<vidd> cuzz its got paten issues in the us?
<vidd> idk
<jonaz> oh :(
<jtg23_> hey is there a non nsidwrapper method of getting access on my WMP54G linssys card?'
<vidd> jtg23_, bcm43xx chipset?
<jtg23_> air force 1
<jtg23_> ya
<vidd> absolutely
<jonaz> i'll rejoin later - have to plug-in another hdd. thanks so far! bye
<jtg23_> what it be?
<vidd> did you already install ndiswrapper?
<jtg23_> i'm befuddled
<jtg23_> no
<jtg23_> i don't want it
<vidd> ah...good
<vidd> do you have lan internet access?
<jtg23_> unfortunately not, this gateway solo 9300 taht cost $3000+ 8 years ago has only an internal modem and i lack a pcmcia card but i have a usb drive so i'm doing that method
<vidd> oh...foo
* vidd HATES doing it this way!
<vidd> ok...lets get down to getting it done
<jtg23_> yeah, i hear ya
<jtg23_> ok, break it down
<vidd> you will need : bcm43xx-fwcutter
<vidd> and the firmware
<vidd> let me see if i have both on my downloads site already
* vidd has the bcm43xx-fwcutter  on his downloads site: http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<jtg23_> are these the instructions?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<jtg23_> k i got bcm43xx-fwcutter from you
<vidd> i use the official guide.....
<jtg23_> where can i find that?
* vidd is getting the firmware now
<jtg23_> oh man that funny.mov is raunchy!
<jtg23_> lol @ that!
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<jtg23_> oh awesome, thx!
<vidd> jtg23_, you can thank Jester45 for that movie
<jtg23_> i'm not sure if it warrants thanks per se ;)
<jtg23_> here i'll return my gratitude to the commnity:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhIJOVD8hwY
<vidd> the firmware is now on my downloads page
<jtg23_> ok cool, thx
<jtg23_> called?
<TaJMoX> vidd is rappelz any good and does it run in wine?
<vidd> its awesome...and no..not yet
<vidd> jtg23_, wl_apsta.o
<jtg23_> thx
<TaJMoX> looks like a free version of Lineage2
<vidd> jtg23_, once you download and transfer both files, you want to install the .deb, make note of where you put the .o and run: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` <downloaded file>
<vidd> TaJMoX, idk....i got it to test with wine for a friend...he dual boots now only because of that game
<vidd> if you get it to work in wine...let me know how! he wants to fire M$ almost as bad as I did!
<jtg23_> arrite will get going after my shower thx for the links and the nec files vidd
<jtg23_> i'll be back if it doesn't work
<jtg23_> ;
<jtg23_> )
<TaJMoX> vidd I had to stop playing those free 3D mmorpg's, there are so many out there and hardly any work in wine.   I get a lot more done without playing them anyways
<TaJMoX> I'd rather fire M$ and stupid games, than run M$OS
<vidd> TaJMoX, i hear ya!
<vidd> but you know how these kids are these days
<TaJMoX> If we had games like this when I was a kid, I'd be in trouble
* vidd  hasnt been a kid for 20 years and still is in trouble ;)
<TaJMoX> heh.. what games do you play ?
* Jester45 's GPA dropped when WoW came out :)
<vidd> einstien, glob2 and runescape
<Jester45> runescpae is really ungly
<GrueTamer> runescape? lol
<vidd> hey...it may be ugly...but i like it
<GrueTamer> i play games that are beautifully rendered
<GrueTamer> like nethack
* vidd likes to play games...period
<vidd> and with my POS monitor, it dont matter HOW awesome the game SHOULD look....
<vidd> =] 
<Jester45> i hate on runescape how you have to take care of your player... the game is more like the sims when you have to do that
<vidd> what are you talking about? "take care of your player"?
<GrueTamer> Jester45: dude, play nethack, after that, you wont think runescape makes you take care of your player
<GrueTamer> i mean, in nethack and various other roguelike games, you can frigggin die of starvation
<GrueTamer> ...i die like that all the time, it seems that the dungeons of doom dont allow for anorexia
<vidd> lol GrueTamer
<GrueTamer> i like how you always look the same no matter what you are
<GrueTamer> so now, ive come to love the little @ symbol i see runnin around
<TaJMoX> you can die from eating too
* TaJMoX chokes on a newt corpse
<Jester45> how do you cnvert kilobits into kilobytes?
<alnokta>  /8
<Jester45> thats it?
<Jester45> so i was right
<alnokta> thats what i do
<TheSheep> Jester45: depends on what you're doing
<TheSheep> Jester45: if it's a file transfer, then the protocol usually has some additional overhead
<Jester45> im setting torrentflux's max upload speed and vidd wanted it to be 1/2 a meg
<TheSheep> Jester45: then again, there is some compression
<TheSheep> Jester45: so it doesn't translate directly
<cheeseboy> how i set opera as my defauld browser?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: settings->preferred applications
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: go to, yeah
<Jester45> i dont care on what its doing with the transfer speed just what % of the total of the line
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, wheres settings?
<cellofellow> Applications -> Settings
<cellofellow> the main system menu
<cheeseboy> oh thnx
<cellofellow> TheSheep: can you help me set up a sudoers file so that user 'josh' can access everything except `passwd` without needing a password?
<TheSheep> "It is generally not effective to "subtract" commands from ALL using the ! operator.  A user can trivially circumvent this by copying the desired command to a different name and then executing that."
<TheSheep> just found that
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it would be easier to allow a limited set of commands
<TheSheep> cellofellow: like apt-get, dpkg, vim
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> how?
<TheSheep> cellofellow ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/apt-get
<TheSheep> etc.
<cellofellow> ok
<TheSheep> you can list them with commas
<TheSheep> cellofellow ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/apt-get,/usr/bin/dpkg
<cellofellow> and I can use an alias
<TheSheep> etc.
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> man sudoers has some examples
<cellofellow> I know, but that's a huge manpage
<TheSheep> skim :)
<Jester45> skim = hold the down arrow
<cellofellow> TheSheep: how do I remove myself from the admin group?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: settings->users and groups
<TheSheep> cellofellow: or edit /etc/group
<cellofellow> ok
<dan40> Whats a small bittorrent client to use. I have been using Azureus but its kind of a memory hog
<cellofellow> um, I would suggest deluge-torrent but I can't find it in the repos (it used to be there) or an ubuntu package on the web.
<dan40> thanks cello
<cellofellow> is it there somewhere?
<cellofellow> TheSheep: can I set a password that isn't my users password for sudo? Like my users password I don't know, but I want to know my sudo password, so they need to be different.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: no idea, probably yes
<TheSheep> cellofellow: I think you can have group passwords
<cellofellow> hmmm
<cellofellow> I just figured out if I run a program that isn't in the NOPASSWD list, it prompts for the password. really slick.
<biouser> my workspaces went away
<biouser> anyone know how to get them back?
<Ghostvirus> you mean the workspace pager?
<cellofellow> biouser: right click the panel, and click Add Items, and add the Pager.
<biouser> cellofellow, excellent
<biouser> cellofellow, spot on
<cellofellow> :)
<claudiohfg> hi all.
<claudiohfg> I want to install xfce4 in my system. how do I do this without installing the whole xubuntu stuff?
<cellofellow> just install xfce4
<claudiohfg> how about the plugins? wouldn't I be missing something?
<cellofellow> a few. You'll have to hunt and peck, there isn't one meta-package.
<claudiohfg> ok, thanks!
<cellofellow> claudiohfg: I think Debian has a meta-package though. Look at what it depends on at packages.debian.org
<cellofellow> don't use it though, just look at it
<claudiohfg> thanks! I'll see it.
<claudiohfg> I'm now filtering apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to see what to keep out
<yokobr> hi guyes
<yokobr> my desktop desapeared
<yokobr> =/
<yokobr> please, i need it back
<TheSheep> yokobr: press alt+f2 and then type 'xfdesktop'
<skarevoluti> hello
<skarevoluti> I have a big problem!
<skarevoluti> can anybody help me?
<skarevoluti> I use xubuntu desktop
<skarevoluti> and my pannels dissapear...
<skarevoluti> :-$
<Chikubu> when i was using win98 on this pc, the video card would go into higher resolution, i installed the latest driver for the card but dont see the option to go to higher res, its an older ati card, do i need to reboot?
<Chikubu> or might it not support the higher res?
<Chikubu> what hoops would i have to jump thru to get a package for red hat to run on xubuntu?
<davewilhelm> /tim
<Jester45> Chikubu, not that bad, sometimes
<Jester45> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<null___> What do I apt-get to switch from Gnome to Xfce on a Ubuntu install?
<null___> Was it xfce-desktop-environment?
<crimsun> xubuntu-desktop
<Chikubu> i have a problem removing a package, when i do apt-get install asla-utils, it says current version installed, but if i do apt-get remove asla-utils it says no pacakge found, i want to be able to run alsa-utils, ideas?
<crimsun> asla-utils?
<crimsun> there's no such package.
<crimsun> alsa-utils exists, however.
<Chikubu> is there a way to force reinstall
<maxamillion> and crimsun would know with his uber alsa-code-foo ;)
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -P --force-depends alsa-utils && sudo apt-get -f install
<Chikubu> what does 32 not upgraded allude to?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: huh?
<crimsun> probably something holding them back.
<crimsun> just `sudo apt-get install alsa-utils`
<Chikubu> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Chikubu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<maxamillion> Chikubu: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<maxamillion> Chikubu: its probably because there is a new kernel upgrade and packages that depend on that kernel, you have to pass the 'dist-upgrade' command to get kernel image upgrades
<Chikubu> oh crap its 90 megs
<Chikubu> ok ill let that run tonight
<maxamillion> Chikubu: k
<ferronica> hi al
<ferronica> can i use xubuntu in dektop computers ???
<maxamillion> ferronica: yes
<maxamillion> ferronica: you can use it on a wide array of computers of which desktops would fit categorically
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya hyper_ch
<maxamillion> whoa! linux.com got a face lift
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: it did? ^^
<hyper_ch> maxamillion:  you know php?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah ... atleast since like 3 days ago since i saw it last
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: minimal amounts of php
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: ok ;)
<hyper_ch> I need some advanced skills
<hyper_ch> pong
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah, i wouldn't be your guy ... its something i am looking forward to learning eventually but i haven't needed to learn it just yet
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: based on snoopy I am trying to create a bot for an online game ^^
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: write it in python ;)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I dunno pythong
<hyper_ch> snoopy is a nice php class that emulates a webbrowser :)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: the game is browser based ^^
<hyper_ch> in 2 1/2h the bred is ready ;)
<hyper_ch> btw, did you hear about gmail in Germany? Google threatens to close gmail germany
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: no i didn't ... what happened?
<hyper_ch> Germany is about to pass a law that would free email providers require to be able to disclose the identity of the email users to the legal services and goole stands up to it
<hyper_ch> saying that the guaranteed privacy is one of the main reasons people use gmail
<maxamillion> good show google!
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: for once ;) hasn't been google lately a target of critics regarding user data collections and stuff?
<maxamillion> i think so
<hyper_ch> oh well
<maxamillion> meh, long live google!
<hyper_ch> ^^
<homebrewcider> I have Xubuntu 6.06 installed on another computer in the house (with no internet connection), can I upgrade with my cd of Xubuntu 7.04?
<Pumpernickel> Can?  Possibly.  Sanely?  Not so much.  The tested upgrade path is through Edgy.
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: the config files ten to get broken if you skip versions
<TheSheep> things like udev and init
<homebrewcider> oh ok
<homebrewcider> how do I make my num lock be switched on automatically on boot please?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: there is an xkb option for it you can put in xorg.conf
<homebrewcider> is this the section?
<homebrewcider> Section "InputDevice"
<homebrewcider> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<homebrewcider> 	Driver		"kbd"
<homebrewcider> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<homebrewcider> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<homebrewcider> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<homebrewcider> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475321
<homebrewcider> cheers, done
<homebrewcider> thanx
<homebrewcider> will see if it works on rreboot
<TheSheep> say, are there any "spare" keysyms I can use for my own purposes?
<test3r> hey if i have another OS installed and I dont think it has power monitoring (battery monitoring) code built with it (turned on) - can I get that somehow? & what is that called - that ATHCPI - etc?
<test3r> is that APIC ?
<test3r> my /bin/dmesg  tells me it is off
<test3r> oh shnap
<test3r> it is some processor thing good thing i didnt just turn That on
<test3r> aaaaaa ACPI
<test3r> if i type acpi it says "no support for battery"   =( that makes no sense the battery stuff works fine in Xubuntu
<floedel> Hello
<floedel> anyone able to help me getting my winxp-comp to access internet through this one (xubunto). That has 2NICs, and one going to a router. wild guess.. is it avahi-daemon that I should config?
<floedel> lol *xubuntu
<floedel> getting som illegal local domain error so it will not start
<TheSheep> floedel: no, you want to configure masquerade
<floedel> ok, thanks!
<TheSheep> floedel: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t457340.html
<floedel> Thanks alot TheSheep
<TheSheep> it's not *exactly* what you want, but you should be able to tweak it to your needs
<floedel> what is "ra0"?
<floedel> guessing wireless
<Merchelo> YUP
<Merchelo> NORMALLY
<Merchelo> damn caps lock {{SADFACE}}
<floedel> ;D
<floedel> ty
<floedel> and "essid"? :P
<Merchelo> the wireless's "name" of the network you are connected to
<floedel> yea.. I'm reading a howto, but I'm not wireless, so need to replace
<floedel> anyway.. my NIC thats going to forward connection.. should it be static IP?
<nipun> Hello people
<floedel> hi nipun
<nipun> need some help if someone's available
<nipun> hello floedel
<floedel> if I can =)
<floedel> harving problems myself..
<floedel> I mean, unsolved problems
<nipun> could you tell me if there's some place where I can put up a command to start firefox when xubuntu live cd boots?
<nipun> oh, hope we both leave today's chat session with our problems solve
<nipun> d
<nipun> is there an initrc for xubuntu?
<floedel> you want to run firefox at startup?
<nipun> like regular system startup
<nipun> yes, making a kiosk cd based on xubuntu
<nipun> so...anyone has any idea if xubuntu has some file like initrc or /etc/skel that i could use?
<nipun> the live cd i mean
<nipun> not an installed desktop
<floedel> I don't know
<nipun> :(
<nipun> what problem are you facing?
<Merchelo> not sure you could do that with the live CD
<nipun> why not?
<nipun> maybe rc.5 dir can have some file?
<floedel> pretty sure you can make that happen... just don't know file
<nipun> yes it can happen
<nipun> i have pretty good ideas about an installed system
<nipun> but cant for the life of me find how to do it in xubuntu
<nipun> if i can just find it, i can go along to reduce it's size
<nipun> till now I have made a few kiosks cds based on slax
<floedel> I'm trying to forward connection through this xubuntu box. I got 2 nic's and a winxp box behind this one. first card goes to router at neighbour :P
<nipun> but xubuntu seems a better choice
<nipun> lol no idea about that
<nipun> maybe something to do with vnc can help?
<floedel> myea,, that remote program right? don't want that
<nipun> oh, then got no idea
<floedel> found something..
<floedel> Programs that you wish to autostart on XFCE4 startup need to be placed into shell scripts in the ~/Desktop/Autostart/
<floedel> cd ~/Desktop/Autostart #since version 4.4 ~/.config/autostart
<floedel> nano -w gaim (example script below)
<nipun> do you hae a link?
<nipun> the problem is where do I find this in the live cd?
<nipun> is it the install folder or what?
<floedel> LOL "xfce4-autostart-editor"
<nipun> the installed system has a place for autostart
<nipun> yes, exactly
<floedel> ic
<nipun> but how do i make it persistent so that it starts everytime
<nipun> because if i use the "xfce4-autostart-editor" then the changes will be lost on boot
<TheSheep> you just need to put a .desktop launcher in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<nipun> hang on a sec please
<TheSheep> nipun: of course you need to create your own livecd for that
<nipun> yes I am going to do that
<nipun> now comes the ultra moronic question
<nipun> there doesn't seem to be any /etc in the live cd
<nipun> the xubuntu live cd
<TheSheep> nipun: you can also put the firefox settings in /usr/share/firefox/defaults/
<TheSheep> nipun: you need to put it into the compressed system image that gets uncompressed and run
<nipun> TheSheep:thanks a lot for the help, but the main problem is the live cd iso doesn't seem to have this structure
<nipun> no /etc, no /usr, nada!
<TheSheep> nipun: yes, it has it all compressed in a single file
<TheSheep> nipun: that gets uncompressed on boot into ram
<Amon-san> any of you guys have an idea why no actual program starts when i select an item in the "applications" menu
<TheSheep> Amon-san: what version of xubuntu?
<Amon-san> 7.04
<Amon-san> xchat was the first prog i started. and then no other program was able to run
<nipun> TheSheep: which file would that be? how do i uncompress it, make the changes, and compress it back again
<TheSheep> Amon-san: weird, I had this some time ago in gutsy, figured out it was some bug introduced in the development version and didn't care much...
<Amon-san> i did not update anything for like 7 days or so
<Amon-san> and at that time things worked without fail
<TheSheep> Amon-san: the applications menu on the panel works ok?
<Amon-san> the menu itself opens just fine
<Amon-san> not any item starts tho
<TheSheep> Amon-san: in the panel plugin too?
<j1mc> http://scourgeweb.org/show_image.php?id=51&scalesize=0&nocount=y
<j1mc> members of the chicago-ubuntu loco team
<j1mc> at barcamp-chicago
<j1mc> note the xubuntu install on my laptop.  :)
<TheSheep> j1mc: looks.... reassuring :)
<j1mc> reassuring?
<mindtzar> hey, i'm having problems running the installer. it can't unmount my HDD when it comes time to parition or format it, and it keeps opening the HDD in the file browser
<mindtzar> therefore it's jumping back to choose how to partition the HDD again
<TheSheep> mindtzar: it's a known bug, let me find it so we can see if there is a workaround alredy
<mindtzar> okay, cheers
<TheSheep> mindtzar: can't find it for some reason :/ maybe they fixed it in gutsy and the bug report got removed?
<mindtzar> no idea, but this is annoying :(
<Amon-san> TheSheep, i restarted gdm and now everything works
<TheSheep> Amon-san: it's still weird
<mindtzar> is this specific to the Xubuntu install#
<mindtzar> or ubuntu in general
<mindtzar> this bug
<TheSheep> mindtzar: yes
<TheSheep> mindtzar: it's specific -- the thunar volume manager plugin mounts the partition automatically
<TheSheep> mindtzar: you might try running thunar, going to edit->preferences, then last tab and diabling the volman plugin
<mindtzar> right, i'll see if it works
<mindtzar> cheers btw
<TheSheep> then unmount the parition and try
<mindtzar> seems to be working
<mindtzar> thanks
<mindtzar> i can't wait till i have it actually running on the HD
<stefan> hi. i'm having a little issue with my graphics card (using latest xubuntu): everything works fine in general but graphics "feel" quite slow. i checked Xorg.log and it says "MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode" even though in the BIOS setup it says 4x. could this be the reason why it feels so slow? (using a matrox g550 @ 1600x1200, btw)
<TheSheep> stefan: are you sure it doesn't use the vesa driver? it is slow
<stefan> TheSheep: yes, i'm pretty sure. just s second
<stefan> TheSheep: glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes" which, AFAIK, it wouldn't say with the VESA driver...
<stefan> ("OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20061030 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE")
<stefan> ah, google mentions 'Option "AGPMode" "4"' - trying that :)
<stefan> okay, that did the job. doesn't feel particularly faster, though :(
<TheSheep> stefan: maybe try disabling compositor?
<TheSheep> stefan: settings->wm tweaks->last tab
<stefan> TheSheep: already disabled
<godless> How would I customize the gdm login/password screen?
<TheSheep> godless: system->login window
<godless> TheSheep:  Can I add new 'welcome screens'?
<godless> oh look at that
<godless> I can :)
<godless> Nevermind me
<godless> nothing to see here
<godless> move along, move along
<godless> actually, where are the existant welcome screens stored?
<TheSheep> godless: you can just install them by dragging and droping the archives into the window, I think
<godless> I was thinking of making my own. Reading /usr/share/gdm/themes/ it seems like maybe more work than I want to do while waiting for my sunday coffee to brew :)
<feliciano> hi... Is there some way to restore the sources.list to the default??
<ablomen> feliciano, check private message, that my sources.list, al std
<feliciano> thanks a lot
<ablomen> np :)
<feliciano> you dont know if apt-setup work nice?
<ablomen> dunno, never used it
<feliciano> thanks a lot
<feliciano> bye
<ablomen> bye feliciano
<gerro> I got this one computer and wondering how well xubuntu will run on it, sort of odd specs. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27052/
<gerro> I hear the intel cards work nicely but can I enable 3d support?
<ablomen> gerro, specs look more then enough
<gerro> I'm just concerned about will I get good graphical support, and it mentions "Packet Scheduler Miniport" no clue what that is
<gerro> like a few comps I use it has multiple hard drives too, any idea how to enable swap on multiple drives?
<gerro> I mean would that boost performance a bit
<ablomen> dont think so
<ablomen> anyway im not sure your swap would even be used often
<gerro> oh trust me it is lol
<ablomen> hmm ok
<ablomen> well i dont think there is a restriction on how many swap fs's you have, but not sure
<gerro> yeah currently to access my second hard drive I have to go root and mount it because I haven't added it to fstab to be mounted on boot
<gerro> but I sort of like that since no one without root privs can view my secret media stash
<ablomen> hehe :P
<gerro> I think I might hook up a webcam to the comp
<gerro> any idea on some good picture quality ones for linux?
<gerro> mostly usb ones work I've been told
<ablomen> well i dont know of any webcams with good picture quality, but most [hilips and logitech ones should work with v4l
<ablomen> *philips
<gerro> but I got this crappy uvcvideo driver one for my lappy and it usually just displays white screen and blinks light then crashes
<gerro> yeah v4l ones are really nice I've seen
<gerro> what about webcam with some sort of motion sensor that would be sweet :)
<ablomen> well atleast you can do it with software (the motion detection)
<gerro> yeah I could easily set that up I guess
<gerro> would help incase I left laptop webcam going and left room by mistake
<gerro> save power and all
<gerro> ablomen: what your computers stats?
<ablomen> gerro, check pm
<gerro> ablomen: lspci usually gives more info :)
<gerro> ooh athlon xp nice
<gerro> you ever try using k7 kernel and swiftweasel for athlon?
<gerro> setup that for my one friend whom uses dial up, he loves the speed
<ablomen> hmm nah never did, should though
<gerro> what is this Via company?
<ablomen> via is just another chipset/hardware company
<gerro> first time I heard of it
<gerro> I live in the US where you from?
<ablomen> the netherlands
<gerro> ah perhaps they don't sell here
<ablomen> via is taiwanese or something like that
<ablomen> acer etc uses it
<gerro> oh
<gerro> yeah acer they make good stuff don't they
<gerro> isn't it mostly portable things?
<ablomen> yup mostly
<ablomen> arnt my fav company though
<ablomen> *isnt
<ablomen> sorry
<gerro> you using amd64 or x86 xubuntu?
<ablomen> heh its an athlon 2800+, so x86
<gerro> just checking
<ablomen> laptop is like 4 years old :) maybe more
<gerro> its a laptop?
<ablomen> yup
<gerro> about what ranges does it heat up to?
<ablomen> sorry i dont get that last one
<ablomen> what do you mean?
<gerro> my brother has a similar laptop except nvidia card and newer amd model he got from dell, lots of heat
<gerro> ablomen: do acpi -t
<gerro> I mean he gets over 50 C continuously
<ablomen> 53 celcius it sais
<gerro> yeah
<gerro> my dual core one stays at about 20-30 C but it is a bit larger size
<ablomen> :)
<gerro> ablomen: you might want to check that command when it actually starts doing some heavy processing
<ablomen> hmm well it has been working for ages now, so i guess its safe :)
<gerro> yep
<gerro> I think its mainly the cheap casing and the small size, perhaps the pasting they used on the processor
<gerro> raises the temp quite a lot
<gerro> otherwise could probably overclock it nicely
<ablomen> hehe no need
<ablomen> i dont do heavy stuff on it :)
<ablomen> well sometimes a vm but it can handle that fine :)
<gerro> vm?
<ablomen> virtual machine
<gerro> oh yeah
<gerro> you use kqemu for that?
<ablomen> nah i use virtualbox on laptop, vmware server on other pc's
<gerro> I've been looking for a vm that handles well not over network but locally
<gerro> keep hearing that virtualbox mentioned
<gerro> I've used qemu in past mostly but bit difficult configuring found out they had this qemu launcher app in ubuntu repository
<ablomen> vbox is pretty nice, but for "professional" use, id use vmware
<gerro> really just looking for something free with nice performance and customization
<ablomen> 1hmm well vbox is based on qemu
<ablomen> but not free as in speech i think
<ablomen> not sure
<maxamillion> ablomen: vbox is open source now
<maxamillion> and i don't think it is based off qemu
<gerro> damn I have to try that now
<ablomen> ok cool :)
<ablomen> yeah its based on qemy
<maxamillion> vbox is a VM, where as qemu is an emulator ... completely different concepts
<ablomen> *qemu
<gerro> how so different
<gerro> ?
<maxamillion> i will have to look into that, i would interested to see how they pulled that off .... it might be based off kqemu
<ablomen> maxamillion, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Developer_FAQ
<TheSheep> "The QEMU virtual CPU core library is released under the GNU Lesser General Public License."
<maxamillion> gerro: virtualization generally just passes instructions between hardware and software in order to virtually mimic that the software is actually running on the hardware, but emulators actually "act" like hardware, but do so in a completely "fake hardware"-software emulation
<TheSheep> so was vbox based on qemu, it woudl have to be at least lgpl too
<maxamillion> oh ... vbox just borrowed some code from qemu for certain things
<maxamillion> meh ...
<TheSheep> qemu itself is GPL, so it's even worse
<gerro> ah so virtualization is similar to how ndiswrapper works
<TheSheep> (or better) :)
<gerro> like a driver wrapper
<gerro> except for entire system
<TheSheep> gerro: or how wine works
<gerro> yeah that too
<maxamillion> TheSheep: be careful who you make comments like that about wine around .... there is that whole "wine is not a windows emulator" movement going on ... they prefer to call it a "windows API translation layer"
<maxamillion> ;)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: that's exactly what I mean
<TheSheep> maxamillion: wine doesn't emulate hardware -- it just provides the libraries and system api that windows program expect, but linux doesn't have by default
<gerro> think wine goes step further
<gerro> I mean does virtual box interface with all the different kernel drivers?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: by the way, qemu *is* an emulatro by default
<gerro> or just the kernel
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's only if you have kqemu installed and loaded that it pipes some commands directly trhough your cpu
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i know, i said that earlier
<maxamillion> TheSheep: how i didn'
<maxamillion> bleh ... stupd enter key being in my way
<TheSheep> ript it off
<maxamillion> TheSheep: how i didn't see how vbox was based off qemu since qemu is an emulator and vbox a virtualization software
<gerro> is kqemu an emulator?
<gerro> I guess it still is
<gerro> but it does make some improvements
<TheSheep> gerro: kqemu is a kernel module that allows qemu to skip emulation of some commands by executing them directly in hardware
<gerro> TheSheep: baaa baaa
<gerro> hehe
* TheSheep gives gerro a blank stare
<gerro> TheSheep: meeeh meee
<gerro> that european :)
* gerro rolls on floor laughing
<TheSheep> !ot > gerro
<gerro> I'm sorry couldn't resist
<gerro> what does ot mean?
<gerro> maxamillion: weren't you on here yesterday asking about something?
<maxamillion> gerro: doubtful
<gerro> I was afk and not really paying attention
<gerro> you use virtualbox too?
<gerro> ablomen mentioned it integrates with vmware server
<ablomen> huh?
<ablomen> vbox integrates in vmware server? never said that, and it doesnt
<gerro> yeah you said you used virtualbox to use desktops hosted by vmware server or something
<gerro> you said "<ablomen> nah i use virtualbox on laptop, vmware server on other pc's"
<gerro> sorry if I'm a little confused
<ablomen> np :)
<ablomen> i use them seperatly
<ablomen> so i use vmware server on my main desktop and work pc to run vm's and i run different vm's from my laptop on vbox
<tommy909808> i changed the root password...how do i change it back
<gerro> there some password files in /etc edit them
<gerro> or play around with group option under applications menu
<gerro> its in system
<tommy909808> i cant get in i need the root password
<gerro> if you lost the root password then enter recovery console and get it back
<gerro> not get it back I mean set a new one
<tommy909808> ok ill reboot now
<gerro> hope he knows what he is doing
<ablomen> dont think so
<ablomen> otherwise you dont change your root password on *ubuntu
<gerro> of course you do
<gerro> there some sort of root command to change it
<gerro> but I forgot
<ablomen> why should you? the root account isnt even enabled
<gerro> but it can be enabled
<gerro> and any accounts that can access root are root
<ablomen> yup i know
<ablomen> but the whole point is that root is not enabled :)
<gerro> root account or root its same diff
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<hyper_ch> huhu maxamillion
<gerro> huhu hyper_ch
<gerro> ablomen: connection issues?
<hyper_ch> huhu gerro
<ablomen> whoa xchat just died on me
<hyper_ch> use konversation ;)
<gerro> hyper_ch: omg no you did not! >,<
<hyper_ch> gerro: ???
<gerro> hyper_ch: ???
<ablomen> hyper_ch, i wont even respond to that ;)
<hyper_ch> ablomen: konvi is great :)
<gerro> I prefer xchat (not gnome version) or irssi
<ablomen> yup xchat-gnome is pure evil
<eagle-101> irssi is nice :)
<eagle-101> so is xchat :)
<eagle-101> trying the konversation thing now :P
<ablomen> anyway xchat works great, never happend that it died until now
<hyper_ch> ablomen: well, that's once more often than konvi died on me
<ablomen> eagle-101, watch out, its with a K, so a lot of libs will come with that install ;)
<eagle-101> ablomen, yeah I know :)
<gerro> I would suspect a server bandwidth hiccup or so but it was only you affected ablomen
<eagle-101> I use a mainly kubuntu desktop anyway
<eagle-101> so I have most of them already on here
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: hehehe :) btw, you need the sysinfo-script-bug-fix-to-show-your-diskspace? ^^
<ablomen> gerro, well it got back to me again but i already had pressed f4 so it automagicly closed
<ablomen> i think the install of gutsy onder vbox is making my system a bit slow ;)
<eagle-101> hyper_ch, heh, diskspace is not why I use xubuntu, its ram :
<gerro> ablomen: you mean alt f4
<ablomen> eh yeah thats what i ment :)
<eagle-101> 256 MB is not enough to run ubuntu or kubuntu and do anything productiv
<gerro> diskspace kind of low too
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: I meant the sysinfo script from konvi has a but so it won't display diskspace :)
<hyper_ch> it's fixed upstream already
<eagle-101> hyper_ch, ah I see
<eagle-101> I'm just now trying it
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: this here
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 399/1009GB, RAM: 997/1010MB, 145 proc's, 55.7min up
<gerro> I got 1 gig but still run xubuntu :)
<eagle-101> ah you don't have a terabyte
<gerro> wtf is a bogomips?
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: sure, that's my diskspace
<eagle-101> aww I want your RAM :P
<hyper_ch> gerro: http://www.google.ch/search?q=define%3Abogomips&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: it's 1 GB ram... not 1 tera
<eagle-101> yeah... I have 256 MB :P
<gerro> umm that is in different language
<hyper_ch> ^^
<gerro> think german
<hyper_ch> the definition is in english
<hyper_ch> or replace .ch by .com
<gerro> no its not...
<hyper_ch> for me it is in english
<eagle-101> gerro, here
<gerro> umm you gave me a link to google search that only showed this wikipedia page in different language
<eagle-101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMips
<eagle-101> wikipedia never fails you :)
<hyper_ch> strange... all I did is enter in google:   define:bogomips   and then gave you the resulting url
<gerro> ohh yeah I remember this
<eagle-101> mmm hyper_ch koversation is decent... how do you set it to automatically login for you?
<hyper_ch> eagle-101:  F2 --> define servers and channels
<hyper_ch> and in the commands field you enter the /msg nickserv identify PWD
<eagle-101> mmm they have a thing on there called autoidentify
<eagle-101> with two fields, Service: and Password:
<hyper_ch> WHERE?
<eagle-101> hit F2
<eagle-101> see where it says identity?
<eagle-101> click edit
<hyper_ch> never used those
<hyper_ch> as said, in the command field just enter:   /msg nickserv identify PWD
<eagle-101> anyway I'd like for it to auto-id before I autojoin :P
<eagle-101> ok
<hyper_ch> you can do this with the commands
<eagle-101> ok
<gerro> BFTD: a dialup linux user?
<BFTD> gerro eh?
* gerro oggles BFTD with wonder
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> my internet is dial up
<BFTD> but my connection is wireless
<gerro> dialup through wireless amazing
<gerro> so you have a separate server handling the dialup connection for you?
<BFTD> gerro it is
<BFTD> gerro yeah
<gerro> bftd: mind giving me your email and possibly answering a few questions :)
<gerro> I've been trying for longest while to get dialup going on linux very easily
<BFTD> sure
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> I have no idea how to do that
* gerro bangs his head against desk
<gerro> damn it I was so close at finally finding out how >,<
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> what modem are you using?
<gerro> I have so many modems
<gerro> this specific computer has "02:00.0 Modem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem (rev 02)" so hope its not like broadcom wireless devices :)
<gerro> also got 2 external modems
<gerro> modem in laptop
<gerro> and this old box in bedroom
<BFTD> tell me more about the external modems
<gerro> been just dieing to figure out how to put them to use
<gerro> well I don't really know much about them
<gerro> loaned one to a friend and other my aunt wanted me to pick up she found it in attic
<BFTD> hard modems(generally external) work great with linux
<soweto76> X is crashing when I use mythtvfrontend setup routines and when I exit the program.  mythtv is a qt program. I wonder what the problem is.
<gerro> yeah so I've been told
<gerro> its only a matter of spewing the right jibbery commands to their specific firmware that is probably never even heard of in most tech forums
<gerro> soweto76: if x crashes then use ctrl alt backspace to restart it or switch to ctrl alt f1 and login then kill the app causing it and ctrl alt f7 to go back to x
<soweto76> gerro, the program seems to crash X which immediately restarts and takes me to the loging screen.
<gerro> soweto76: it might be trying to use your current x session
<gerro> soweto76: is it still running when you login from there?
<soweto76> gerro no
<gerro> soweto76: I don't know exactly what to say myself I wish there was more documentation on all the xorg things
<gerro> like beryl, those keyboard shortcuts I told you, xgl stuff, and all those hidden commands you enter into xorg.conf as well as how to run programs on separate x sessions and switch between them thats so much more kooler since it truly is a "separate desktop"
<soweto76> gerro, I am suspecting a qt based problem; however, my daughter runs ubuntu with the same program and does not have the problem.
<gerro> qt?
<gerro> are you using xubuntu?
<TheSheep> gerro: there are lots of documentation on that
<TheSheep> gerro: start with 'man xorg.conf'
<gerro> might want to try a gtk version or perhaps enable kde libraries
<gerro> TheSheep: you can use man on other things besides commands!? wow that just blew my mind, thx for that tip
<soweto76> gerro, mythtv is a qt based program.  I am using xubuntu.
<gerro> soweto76: well it should be working, so I don't know
<gerro> soweto76: hmm perhaps some way to run it from console and pipe its debug messages to a file so you can review them after it crashes
<soweto76> gerro, Thanks for your consideration.  I will try something like what you suggest.
<gerro> soweto76: dmesg output anything odd?.. doubt it would think that just handles hardware
<gerro> soweto76: my guess is it needs some basic kde libraries that you don't have installed
<gerro> soweto76: or an older/newer version of qt
<ubuntu> hi, how change ip and net manually?
<BFTD> ubuntu ifconfig
<BFTD> ubuntu if you don't mind, can you change your nick
<BFTD> if you don't know how its /nick (whatever you want)
<BFTD> thanks
<aabrahao> ubuntu ifconfig appears command not foound
<maxamillion> aabrahao: the command is "ifconfig" (without the quotes)
<maxamillion> aabrahao: it would be "
<maxamillion> bah!
<aabrahao> ifconfig I think is a bit confused, Can I change the files manually?
<maxamillion> aabrahao: it would be "ifconfig <interface> inet <network address> netmask <netmask wildcard>" where the things surrounded by < > are things you provide
<TheSheep> aabrahao: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<aabrahao> bash: cd: interfaces: Not a directory
<aabrahao> I[m using live cd
<gerro> its a file not directory
<gerro> use mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<gerro> if you want to change it then go root with sudo before that command
<aabrahao> tks
<aabrahao> can you give an exemplo to set net to 192.168.1.10 net 255.255.255.0
<jtg23> i think i just realized why i can't install network manager
<jtg23> cuz i'm using xubuntu, not ubuntu or kubuntu
<jtg23> can anyone confirm or deny this?
<jtg23> i can seem to install neither the knetworkmanager nor network-manager-gnome
<TheSheep> jtg23: I can deny this
<TheSheep> jtg23: what error are you getting?
<jtg23> well, when i folllow the steps detailed here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286188&page=2&highlight=intel+wireless+3945 or here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448952 i get a bunch of errors about broken packages (i have no internet access and have been using a thumb drive for xfers)
<TheSheep> jtg23: well, you have to also install the dependencies of the packages you're trying to install
<TheSheep> jtg23: the packages.ubuntu.com lists them
<jtg23> thesheep, thx do you rec i use knetworkmanager or gnome?
<TheSheep> jtg23: the gnome one will have less dependencies to download
<TheSheep> jtg23: as it's more similar to xfce
<jtg23> alright, thx for the info i'll try this now
<aabrahao>  I Just need to load ther interfaces values, any one?
<DjQczonE> hello, I want to know if I can run and install xubuntu on my old PII 233mhz, 128mb ram ?? Thank you :)
#xubuntu 2008-06-16
<aestetix> 1024 at the moment
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, the thinkwiki doesn't list many different resolutions... 2 models have 1024 as max
<aestetix> Ahh.
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T60
<JebJoya2> is it just me that can't get on to #ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> yes JebJoya2
<JebJoya2> hmm... that's pretty odd...
<Stroganoff> JebJoya2 it seems to be caused by that java irc client you are using
<JebJoya2> ahh, fair enough
<shitstorm> ...i just tried it
<JebJoya2> didn't really want to try installing anything on this vista machine :S
<Stroganoff> JebJoya2 you should file a bug there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council
<Stroganoff> X-Chat runs on windows btw
<JebJoya2> oh, does it? i was just going to use mirc
<Stroganoff> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<JebJoya2> lovely, got on using mirc, thanks for that Stroganoff, i'll try to file a bug report as well :)
<JebJoya2> ah, not worth it now i've got this up and running
<JebJoya2> want to use vista as little as humanly possible!
<Stroganoff> delete it then :p
<Stroganoff> cheers
<cabuloso> anyone has a quick link to a tutorial for codecs and stuff for a fresh xubuntu install ?
<PsynoKhi0> cabuloso: hang on
<PsynoKhi0> cabuloso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<cabuloso> PsynoKhi0: thanks !
<PsynoKhi0> np
<Aggrocrag> Hi there
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<Aggrocrag> Guess I forgot what to add after that.
<Aggrocrag> Oh yeah, I had a question
<Aggrocrag> The icons on my desktop are invisible, and don't show themselves until I put my mouse over where they are, what can I do about this?
<PsynoKhi0> first time I've heard this one...
<PsynoKhi0> what icons are there?
<Aggrocrag> Could this be caused by running Conky?
<PsynoKhi0> as a deamon?
<PsynoKhi0> daemon*
<Aggrocrag> yeah, i think
<Aggrocrag> it's embedded in my desktop
<PsynoKhi0> under your icons?
<PsynoKhi0> are you using Xfce as your desktop manager?
<Aggrocrag> no, i mentioned it because I was thinking it might be covering them up               yes i am
<Aggrocrag> wait
<Aggrocrag> I'm running compiz
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<Aggrocrag> always get confused with teh compiz
<Aggrocrag> wait a second
<Aggrocrag> no i'm not
<Aggrocrag> I used to when i ran Ubuntu, but not now
<Aggrocrag> i forgot i reformatted
<Aggrocrag> I just thought I was because the Compositor is on
<Aggrocrag> and I'm running AWN
<Aggrocrag> so nevermind on the compiz
<PsynoKhi0> hmm what icons are we talking about? standard "Trash", "Home", "File System" ocr do you have more?
<Aggrocrag> Just the standard ones and a icon for an external hard drive that i have plugged in,
<Aggrocrag> Might have found it on good 'ole google though.  I added 'conky' to my search terms,  I'm gonna check the link
<PsynoKhi0> you could check your desktop settings (left click on a free area, settings, second tab, check all boxes at the bottom)... did you keep your /home partition while reformatting?
<Aggrocrag> nope, I backed up files on an external drive, but luckily I think I found it in the FAQ's on Conky
<Aggrocrag> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Aggrocrag> I'm gonna check it out and get back to you in a few
<Aggrocrag> got to twiddle the config file
<PsynoKhi0> thought your theme might have some issues
<Aggrocrag> hopefully the conky fix works
<Aggrocrag> Isolated it to Conky.  When I turned conky on manually (instead of turning it on automatically at startup)  I saw the icons dissappear
<PsynoKhi0> weird
<PsynoKhi0> well at least you know
<Aggrocrag> I think it's my custom config file, because I didn't have this problem with conky before
<Aggrocrag> (I had a different config file)
<PsynoKhi0> could be
<Aggrocrag> anyway, I'm gonna log off, thank you for your help
<PsynoKhi0> np, not like I did much heh
<wisema1> hey everyone!
<TheWiseman> I need some help!
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<TheWiseman> I just installed Xubuntu on my laptop here.  I was running ubuntu before and ubuntu can read my windows partition fine, but xubuntu doesn't appear to see it.  What can i do to rectify this?
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<TheWiseman> I'd like to continue using xubuntu.  I think I like it better than ubuntu or vista.
<PsynoKhi0> what kind of windows filesystem is it? NTFS?
<TheWiseman> yes
<PsynoKhi0> check that you have ntfs-3g installed
<TheWiseman> laptop shipped with vista, vista is NTFS
<TheWiseman> yep
<TheWiseman> like I said
<TheWiseman> regular ubuntu reads it just fine
<PsynoKhi0> do you still get the dual boot option?
<TheWiseman> yep
<TheWiseman> well actually triple boot.  Ubuntu 19, ubuntu 16, and vista
<PsynoKhi0> 19?
<TheWiseman> 8.04.19
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<TheWiseman> but I use 8.04.16 because the latest one doesn't seem to like my wireless no matter what I do
<TheWiseman> but that's a different story
<PsynoKhi0> what does your fstab look like?
<PsynoKhi0> (use the pastebin if needed please)
<TheWiseman> uh....fstab?  pastebin?
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<TheWiseman> I've been up on linux for a couple weeks....my linux-fu is very weak still
<PsynoKhi0> check the file called fstab under /etc
<PsynoKhi0> one way to do it is to open a terminal and type
<PsynoKhi0> cat /etc/fstab
<PsynoKhi0> do NOT plaste the result here
<PsynoKhi0> paste*
<TheWiseman> ok....what am I looking for now?  I've got it open
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com use this instead
<TheWiseman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20512/
<PsynoKhi0> if you can access the root partition of an ubuntu version you know accesses your ntfs drive, you can compare the fstab file there with your xubuntu one
<PsynoKhi0> fstab = File System TABle
<PsynoKhi0> tells your gnu/linux box where drives are, what file system to use on them, privileges and so on
<TheWiseman> so what...I should boot into gnome, copy fstab, paste in xfce?
<PsynoKhi0> uh...
<PsynoKhi0> do you have ubuntuand xubuntu? or gnome and xfce on a same core?
<TheWiseman> gnome and xfce in the same core I think
<TheWiseman> I select "ubuntu 8.04.16" at startup, the login screen comes up, I select XFCE as the desktop I want, bob's your uncle.
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> anyway, your fstab doesn't list any ntfs partition so no hcange you can get them automounted
<PsynoKhi0> no chance*
<PsynoKhi0> you'll have to edit fstab to do so
<TheWiseman> k
<PsynoKhi0> first you need to know what the partition vista is on is called
<TheWiseman> k
<PsynoKhi0> I'd say /dev/sda1 by the look of it
<TheWiseman> Well on gnome it sees it as a string of letters and numbers
<PsynoKhi0> yup
 * TheWiseman begins to wonder if it's best to leave well enough alone and go back to gnome.....
<PsynoKhi0> however to get that string manually, you need to know the partiton :)
<TheWiseman> what do you mean?
<PsynoKhi0> what bugs me is that I don't see how installing a different desktop could mess up your fstab
<TheWiseman> dun dun DUN
<TheWiseman> brb, gonna go into gnome
<TheWiseman> Back
<TheWiseman> What was that site where I pasted stuff into?
<PsynoKhi0> it's in the topic :)
<TheWiseman> oh hay
<TheWiseman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20513/
<TheWiseman> hrm....comparing, there's nothing different at all
<PsynoKhi0> yet you can acces your vista partition?
<PsynoKhi0> access*
<TheWiseman> yep, plain as day
<PsynoKhi0> icons on your desktop and in the file manager?
<TheWiseman> not on the desktop immediately, but in the file manager
<TheWiseman> when I open in file manager, the icon appears on the desktop
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> but not in xfce
<TheWiseman> nope
<TheWiseman> xfce shows only linux stuff
<PsynoKhi0> the file manager in gnome is cheating a bit :P
<TheWiseman> ?
<TheWiseman> cheating is fine if it works
<PsynoKhi0> yup but that kind of sucks cause that requires a bit more work
<TheWiseman> eh
<TheWiseman> I'll stick with gnome for now
<TheWiseman> I don't feel like getting into it yet
<xbj9000> anyone used gfloppy?
<xbj9000> it won't start for me
<PsynoKhi0> TheWiseman: what does "sudo fdisk -l" give you?
<TheWiseman>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TheWiseman> /dev/sda1               1         192     1536000   27  Unknown
<TheWiseman> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<TheWiseman> /dev/sda2   *         192       22825   181799936    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TheWiseman> /dev/sda3           22826       24040     9759487+  83  Linux
<TheWiseman> /dev/sda4           24041       30400    51086700    5  Extended
<TheWiseman> /dev/sda5           24041       24769     5855661   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<TheWiseman> /dev/sda6           24770       30400    45230976   83  Linux
<PsynoKhi0> ffs dude! pastebin!
<TheWiseman> Oh come on....it's not like this room is moving at terrible speed
<xbj9000> lol
<TheWiseman> simmer down
<TheWiseman> besides, it's only like 7 lines
<xbj9000> what are you trying to figure out?
<TheWiseman> why xfce doesn't see my windows partition but gnome does
<xbj9000> hmm, perhaps there's something gnome autoloads that xfce doesn't?
<xbj9000> sorry I don't really know
<TheWiseman> xbj9000: makes sense to me
<zoredache> have you tried mounting it by hand?
<TheWiseman> n00b here
<magic_ninja> whats the name of that disk mounting tool
<TheWiseman> Nobody has told me how to do that
<magic_ninja> google it
<zoredache> !ntfs | TheWiseman
<ubottu> TheWiseman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<magic_ninja> error codes, commands, whenever in doubt google and read
<xbj9000> what is your fstab line for the windows partition?
<magic_ninja> sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<PsynoKhi0> xbj9000: he has none
<PsynoKhi0> that's what I'm trying to make him do now
<TheWiseman> oh hay
<xbj9000> no fstab?  how is that possible?
<TheWiseman> I have fstab
<PsynoKhi0> so /dev/sda2 is your windows partiton
<TheWiseman> aparently
<PsynoKhi0> he has fstab, not ntfs partition line in it
<xbj9000> ah
<PsynoKhi0> ok thne:
<PsynoKhi0> then*
<PsynoKhi0> sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda2
<TheWiseman> ok....let's rock this shit
<xbj9000> fstab should be something like:
<TheWiseman> ok PsynoKhi0
<TheWiseman> now what
<TheWiseman> it gave me a string of letters and numbers
<xbj9000> dev/sda2   /media/windows   ntfs-3g    defaults 0 0
<PsynoKhi0> TheWiseman: backup your fstab with "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak"
<PsynoKhi0> ntfs-3g?
<TheWiseman> k, backed up PsynoKhi0
<xbj9000> also you must create your mount folder (/media/windows)
<TheWiseman> oh hey, hang on a sec
<xbj9000> yeah unless I forgot something you use ntfs-3g
<xbj9000> I think ubuntu now reads ntfs the same as ntfs-3g though
<TheWiseman> hang on, in gnome the drive is located in media.  I never thought to look there.
<xbj9000> so maybe you can use either, hang on I'll make sure
<TheWiseman> I was just looking on the main bit.  Hang on.
<PsynoKhi0> TheWiseman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670506
<xbj9000> yeah ntfs-3g
<TheWiseman> PsynoKhi0: I don't want to restrict access to the windows partition
<TheWiseman> brb, gonna log out and into xfce
<PsynoKhi0> no, but there's a nice fstab in there
<PsynoKhi0> BAH
<xbj9000> so nobody has used gfloppy?
<shane_> help my system is goin crazy,its using 1.9 gig of my 2 gig ram and i cant see whats hoggin. iv got kmess runnin konversation and limewire
<xbj9000> xfce is being a huge pain about floppies for me
<xbj9000> it's limewire lol
<xbj9000> most likely
<shane_> limewire is usin 2 gig of ram
<xbj9000> in terminal type top and see what's using the most cpu
<xbj9000> probably the same program is using the most ram also
<shane_> 49% is goin to java
<xbj9000> actually top will even tell you what's using a lot of ram
<xbj9000> %MEM
<shane_> of cpu
<shane_> 126.7 mem
<shane_> mb
<xbj9000> 126.7%??
<shane_> 126.7 mib
<xbj9000> where did you see that, top gives percents
<xbj9000> sorry
<wiseman> oh hai
<shane_> im in system monitor and none are really goin crazy on the mem but java is takin 50%of my cpu
<wiseman> PsynoKhi0: ok, I'm now in xfce
<xbj9000> yeah java is bad like that
<xbj9000> I suggest trying gtk-gnutella, or at least frostwire
<xbj9000> still it shouldn't be using that much ram
<wiseman> ok, it doesn't see the windows drive in media either.
<wiseman> so let's continue where we left off
<xbj9000> ok
<shane_> well thats no good how can i correct this its a pd 3 gig with 2 gigs ram i only have 3 things runnin and im maxed
<xbj9000> I'm not sure shane_
<xbj9000> wiseman, your windows is /dev/sda2 right?
<shane_> oh wait i see i have 1.6 gig of swap hapanin somehow
<PsynoKhi0> wiseman: do you still have that link I gave you?
<xbj9000> 1.6 used?
<wiseman> no, it's gone
<PsynoKhi0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670506
<PsynoKhi0> there's a fstab line in there that might be of insterest
<PsynoKhi0> search the page for /dev/sda1
<wiseman> I think I see what you're talking about
<wiseman> but the /dev/sda2 isn't in my fstab at all
<wiseman> should I add it?
<PsynoKhi0> yep
<xbj9000> here's the line from the ubuntu manual
<xbj9000> <your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<xbj9000> so...
<wiseman> do I put the # in front of it like the other ones have?
<xbj9000> /dev/sda2   /media/windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,locale-en_US.utf8   0   0
<xbj9000> lines with # are not read by the system, they are notes for your benefit
<wiseman> ok
<wiseman> do I need to put in that string of letters and numbers?
<xbj9000> you will also have to create the mount point, with a command like sudo mkdir /media/windows
<xbj9000> the uuid?  no
<xbj9000> also you can use another name besides /media/windows, that is just my example
<wiseman> uh....I try to save and it says "cannot open file to write"
<xbj9000> oh you are editing it as a regular user
<xbj9000> open a terminal and type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<xbj9000> add the line at the bottom, then ctrl+O  then ctrl+X
<xbj9000> if you aren't comfortable with that, use sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<wiseman> ok, the deed is done
<xbj9000> now you must reboot
<wiseman> ZOMG REBOOT?!!!!1 BUT THIS IS LINUX
<xbj9000> lol
<xbj9000> for it to be read again and take effect, that is..  however
<wiseman> K
<xbj9000> to go ahead and mount it by hand
<xbj9000> type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/windows
<wiseman> over the river and through the woods, to grandmother's house we go
<shane_> is there somethin i can do a terminal comand that will show what is hapaning ive shut down limewire and i have kmess runnin and konversation yet im still ussin 1.8 gigs of ram and only 8% of a 3 gig dual core cpu this isnt makin sense
<wiseman> k xbj9000.
<wiseman> Reboot now?
<xbj9000> to make sure the fstab is right, yes I would
<wiseman> OH HAY
<wiseman> the windows folder is working now
<xbj9000> :)
<wiseman> restarting just verifies that the fstab file is working correctly, right?
<xbj9000> yeah when your system starts it reads fstab and mounts partitions accordingly
 * wiseman chugs a beer
<wiseman> HOOOAH
<xbj9000> I'm sure it's correct though
<wiseman> thank you all so much!
<xbj9000> sure
<wiseman> me using linux is like a bear flying a space shuttle though
<xbj9000> pretty new?
<wiseman> very green I'm afraid
<xbj9000> it's ok
<wiseman> I was appalled by the fact that I had to get a computer with 3 gigs of RAM
<wiseman> stupid vista
<xbj9000> ?
<xbj9000> lol
<xbj9000> oh shane_ sorry for forgetting about you
<wiseman> so I talked to the only people I knew who were nerdier than me, and they reccomended I try out linux
<xbj9000> I'm not sure how to find out what's hogging ram I'll look around
<shane_> xbj9000: is there anything in xubuntu that could hog that much ram it stopped on its own whatever it was but thats not normal
<xbj9000> hmm
<xbj9000> does it happen regularly?
<shane_> it almost locked my system complete
<shane_> no first time tonight and i installed java and lime today
<xbj9000> it's probably related
<xbj9000> did you install the real java or one of the open alternatives?
<shane_> so get rid of them or is java needed by other apps
<shane_> no with lime it took the real java not a clone
<xbj9000> limewire is probably the only thing you use java for, but it's sometimes used by websites
<xbj9000> 64 bit or 32 bit system?
<shane_> 32
<wiseman> ok, off to watch Machine Girl.  L8rs and thanks again!
<xbj9000> did you do sudo update-alternatives --configure java
<xbj9000> sorry
<xbj9000> --config java I meant
<shane_> no
<xbj9000> but you did do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre?
<shane_> no when i ran package manager to install limewire it all auto installed
<xbj9000> ah
<xbj9000> well do sudo update-alternatives --config java and see if the sun version is the selected default
<xbj9000> also I really recommend using frostwire instead
<shane_> it has 2 selections
<xbj9000> also I have a Tango icon theme I made for limewire / frostwire if you want it  :)
<shane_> java 6 sun and java 6 open
<xbj9000> ok type the number for sun and enter
<shane_> i think its a conflict with the javas
<shane_> 2
<xbj9000> that could be the problem
<xbj9000> I mean don't tell me the number, select it in the terminal
<shane_> i think so the 2 where conflicting i never even thought of that today
<xbj9000> well it uses one or the other
<xbj9000> it's possible limewire was using the open one and having some issue with it
<xbj9000> you can leave them both installed but you have to do the command I showed you and select sun
<shane_> mabey i dunno ill run lime back up now and see what happens i think all good now though
<xbj9000> frostwire is identical but has no ads
<shane_> i couldnt get frost to go and i did the dos swap over for there errors
<xbj9000> and gtk-gnutella does the same things and doesn't use java at all
<shane_> gtk i didnt like at all
<xbj9000> yeah it's a little complicated
<xbj9000> dos swap over?
<shane_> i had ktorrent and i liked it but last nite i guess the server had probs and i couldnt get it to work good this mornin
<xbj9000> try deluge for torrents
<shane_> yah when i install frost it gives icon and no function it doesnt open
<xbj9000> sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<xbj9000> did you try frostwire after setting the java to sun?
<shane_> well i guess when the frost team built the program they built it on a win sys so the linux app was made in dos format lol
<shane_> search it i laughed
<xbj9000> ?
<xbj9000> did you install some windows version with WINE or something?
<shane_> http://www.frostwire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4
<shane_> read that
<shane_> thats what i did
<shane_> i thought it funny
<xbj9000> that's old
<xbj9000> direct link to frostwire for ubuntu:
<xbj9000> http://www.frostwire.com/download/?os=ubuntu&from=
<shane_> lol well i got the newest version from there site and it was for deb linux
<shane_> when i searched the prob thats the only thing i could find
<shane_> yup thats the same one i used
<xbj9000> weird
<shane_> either way ill try and install again,will frost and lime conflict also
<shane_> or should i remove  limewire
<xbj9000> I don't think they conflict
<shane_> k ill run it up now and see what i get
<shane_> i wonder if it was that i didnt have sun in with lime it took it itself but frost didnt do that
<xbj9000> could be
<shane_> it opened quick and cleen
<xbj9000> working now?
<xbj9000> good
<shane_> yup
<xbj9000> now since you use xubuntu let me find you my tango theme  :p
<shane_> well oil beef hooked
<shane_> kk
<xbj9000> lol what?
<shane_> ok ill try ur them
<shane_> say it fast
<xbj9000> lol
<xbj9000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805337&highlight=frostwire+tango
<xbj9000> here's a pic
<xbj9000> http://electronicplaygirl.com/Linux/screenshots/frostwire_tango1.png
<shane_> that looks good
<xbj9000> thanks
<shane_> now how do i add a theme
<xbj9000> heh I forget
<xbj9000> lemme see
<xbj9000> I don't have it on this computer so I'm having a hard time, I made that skin a while back
<shane_> ill search it out and find it
<xbj9000> I think you just copy it into .frostwire or .limewire in /home/username
<shane_> also ,you have xubu ?
<shane_> xubuntu
<xbj9000> yes
<xbj9000> on this machine
<shane_> ok how do i make it so i havefrost in the top right corner when i close it
<xbj9000> you mean you want to leave it running minimized to the tray?
<shane_> yes
<shane_> when i close out limewire it stays up till i exit
<shane_> as do most p2p apps but frost shuts down
<xbj9000> hang on I just installed it
<shane_> ok
<xbj9000> it may not run on this 500MHz  lol
<shane_> wow thats an old one
<xbj9000> yeah building it for someone
<xbj9000> does pretty much everything ok besides flash
<shane_> yah i just put together a celleron 1 gig from parts outa the basement
<xbj9000> but that's nothing I also have a toshiba 'laptop' from 1990
<xbj9000> 1mb ram
<shane_> wow
<xbj9000> lol
<shane_> lol thats a smokin unit
<xbj9000> yeah I just got it
<xbj9000> installed DOS and duke nukem 1 & 2
<shane_> ive only got the 3 runnin now
<PsynoKhi0> xbj9000: if you get your 500MHz machine to play H264 videos, let me know how you manage
<shane_> pd 3 gig a p4 2 gig and my cellory 1 gig
<xbj9000> I doubt it, I've never even seen one of those
<xbj9000> H264 that is
<shane_> h264 vid's
<PsynoKhi0> high definition AVI
<shane_> iv never heard of them
<shane_> ow wow yah i doubt thatl happen
<xbj9000> I've seen the name in menus but never encountered one
<xbj9000> try vlc?
<shane_> that cpu will shut out from heat
<shane_> the vic 20,s
<xbj9000> may have to resort to converting them before playing
<shane_> i had a vic 20 pc when i was around 7
<shane_> i thought it was so cool if i programed for 3 hrs i could make a sentence scroll the whole screen
<xbj9000> lol
<xbj9000> I was too poor to have computers in those days
<xbj9000> what's funny is I bet this toshiba was $10,000 in 1990
<shane_> yah my dad was a drunk so he felt bad after a 2 week binge,either that or one of his friends aquired it
<xbj9000> ok here's how to add the theme
<shane_> thats 25 years ago
<shane_> k
<xbj9000> copy it to /home/username/.frostwire/themes
<xbj9000> then find it in the menu in frostwire and choose it
<xbj9000> them restart frostwire
<shane_> ok thats odd in home shane i have no frostwire file
<xbj9000> select view hidden files
<xbj9000> it's .frostwire
<PsynoKhi0> ctrl + H
<xbj9000> right
<shane_> k gotcha
<PsynoKhi0> left
<PsynoKhi0> up up down down A B
<PsynoKhi0> hey shoot looks like my USB doesn't crash
<xbj9000> ?
<PsynoKhi0> I've had a long lasting issue with tis computer I'm on right now
<PsynoKhi0> the onboard USB would crash after a while
<xbj9000> shane_ to leave it running in taskbar, go to Tools > system tray > shutdown after transfers
<shane_> ok it says that the skin is out of date
<xbj9000> ?  won't let you use it?
<shane_> its says to get a more current one and then it doesnt find my web browser
<shane_> how do i set up my browser as default
<xbj9000> well there isn't a more current one
<xbj9000> tools > helper apps
<shane_> i dunno i said later and then restarted and it hasnt changed
<xbj9000> bah
<shane_> its listed but it wont take affect and my default browser is mozilla
<PsynoKhi0> nopers, crashed again...
<xbj9000> yeah edit the default browser to whatever you actually use
<xbj9000> probably firefox
<xbj9000> I don't get it, I can't use the theme either now
<shane_> i dunno i changed my browser and it opened a page here so ill check it out i dont think the tango theme will be there if you built it
<xbj9000> yeah it won't
<shane_> i wonder if you desighned that on there last version and the new changes wont accept it
<xbj9000> no, the other themes still say THEME_VERSION=2
<shane_> hmm i dont know then
<xbj9000> makes no sense
<xbj9000> :(
<xbj9000> themes are pretty simple really
<shane_> i havent gotten into that end of linux atall yet im just getting to know it
<PsynoKhi0> uh trying to unmount a USB key but I get "An application is using blablabla..." is there a command to check which one it is?
<xbj9000> that's making me angry I spent hours on it
<shane_> but i have tryed 7 different versions of linux in the last few weeks
<xbj9000> which ones?
<shane_> all 3 buntus arch freespire gos and linspire
<xbj9000> haven't tried arch
<xbj9000> didn't like *spire
<shane_> i liked kubu and xfce xubuntu
<shane_> it was nice for visual but i didnt like its weight
<xbj9000> I used to love kde but I stopped
<xbj9000> I think kde used to be better than gnome but no longer is
<shane_> well i think i might throw kde4 on one of my systems i have down stairs but i think ill wait a few more weeks
<shane_> i dunno about that
<shane_> iv been useing mostly kde in xubu
<shane_> gnome is preety but heavy
<xbj9000> why not just use kubuntu then?
<PsynoKhi0> yeeouch... *buntu and arch? that's like, the almost opposite sides of the spectrum hehe
<shane_> lol yah a bit
<shane_> i like xubuntu better but there arent many apps for the xfce
<shane_> most are for gnome and kde
<PsynoKhi0> I haven't had any issue mixing yet
<shane_> no me either
<shane_> i found that the system does seem a tad faster opening kde than gnome apps though
<PsynoKhi0> to the point I wonder wtf they mean with gnome and kde apps heh
<shane_> what is the dif
<xbj9000> wtf, i figured out the problem
<shane_> cool what was it
<xbj9000> well for some reason the Tango_theme folder is created 2 deep
<xbj9000> there is a Tango_theme folder inside of a Tango_theme folder
<xbj9000> :/
<shane_> ok
<shane_> so i need to remove that and open it up
<xbj9000> so, if you remove Tango_theme and then copy the one inside back over, it works
<xbj9000> so that it's only one folder deep
<xbj9000> I'll have to fix that
<shane_> ok
<xbj9000> did you get it?
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20530/ fun huh?
<shane_> not yet
<shane_> how do i take away the folder and keep the files
<PsynoKhi0> about those h.264 files, you can check with any decently recent AVI from dattebayo.com
<xbj9000> you can move the Tango_theme out onto the desktop
<xbj9000> then open it, and copy the Tango_theme inside, and paste that back into /frostwire/themes
<xbj9000> or you can wait for me to upload the fix
<shane_> i got it all i had to do was remove the folder completly
<xbj9000> theme is working?
<shane_> yah its fine now
<shane_> looks good
<xbj9000> good
<xbj9000> thanks
<shane_> PsynoKhi0: whats with the paste ur usb crash
<PsynoKhi0> yup
<shane_> well i like how it reads thats simple to figure out
<shane_> well i best get some sleep
<xbj9000> night
<shane_> ty you for you help xbj9000 and i apreciate the theme pack it looks great
<xbj9000> no problem
<shane_> goodnight all
<PsynoKhi0> nite
<PsynoKhi0> meh
<xbj9000> bah
<xbj9000> I forgot my ftp password
<xbj9000> it's in my email on a different PC
<xbj9000> theme is fixed
<xbj9000> I still can't write to floppies
<xbj9000> even as root
<thedeificone> ﻿i am running Hardy and have a Intel 945GM Chipset video card, and i am using the new INTEL driver.... i am only getting about 800 FPS and i used 2 get about 1800 on glxgears on another distro... cant even play UT2004... claims direct rendering is working... is this a known problem or ? .....
<dmseg> anyone need help??
<dmseg> !volunteer
<ubottu> Factoid volunteer not found
<dmseg> !ettiqutte
<ubottu> Factoid ettiqutte not found
<dmseg> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<persi> hello, what do you think are the specs with which xubuntu speed advantage will be unnoticeable and I should install base gnome version instead?
<ablomen> persi, even on my quad core system at home with 2gb of ram i find xfce a lot faster then gnome
<ablomen> just more responsive (thunar opens a lot faster then nautilus, even rythmbox seems to start up faster)
<persi> oops :) thanks, I wonder how it was before 4.3, some guy says XFCE became much slower after it
<persi> startup time actually didnt impress me as it wasnt at all faster than XP
<ablomen> well but the thing is that windows xp is actually still booting once your logged in
<ablomen> when you log in in linux everything is booted
<persi> everything besides gui that is, I think it takes just as long to actually show me desktop
<ablomen> hmm it does?
<ablomen> dunno, at home xubuntu seems faster, and havnt used windows on this pc :)
<persi> how much extra disk space do I need approximately if i want to install ubuntu over xubuntu?
<jbotscharow> hi all
<jbotscharow> I have not received any messages from the xubuntu-users ml for several days. has it been that silent or do i have email issues?
<jbotscharow> cody-somerville: r u here?
<gloria> how do I get the xubuntu menu showing icons again?
<gloria> I'm using 8.04
<jbotscharow> gloria: I'm new to Xubuntu, so I am not real sure, but I think I recall seeing an option in he menu editor prefs
<gloria> where?
<gloria> I don't see any preferences option
<gloria> Xfce4-MenuEditor right?
<jbotscharow> give me a minute to look and see if i can find exactly where it is
<gloria> omg I found it
<gloria> its the option for the button
<gloria> thanks
<gloria> drove me nuts for longest time
<gloria> now to figure out how to get rid of those crap gnome games from menu
<cheeseboy> i have usb evga tv tuner
<cheeseboy> any way i can get it to work?
<cheeseboy> ﻿hi i have evega in D tube
<cheeseboy> ﻿any way i can get it to work on ubuntu?
<jokoon> hello, I have bluetooth integrated on my G4 ibook, switched recently from gnome to xfce, and "browse device" is greyed in the tray menu
<jokoon> also how can I deactivate the touchpad in xubuntu ?
<lordmaynoth> hey
<lordmaynoth> I've got a weird question
<jokoon> thats weird
<lordmaynoth> ok so when I play games in native resolution (using 8600gts, tried envy drivers) the game keeps playing but its in a window, and I can still see the start bar, but the mouse is frozen even if I alt-tab out
<lordmaynoth> anyone else had anything like this happen in hardy
<vinnl> lordmaynoth, for which games does that happen?
<lordmaynoth> tremulous and saurbraten
<lordmaynoth> any fps
<lordmaynoth> also if I change the resolution down to 1024 x 768 or less its fine
<vinnl> lordmaynoth, is there a place in their settings where you can configure them to be fullscreen?
<vinnl> Oh that's odd
<lordmaynoth> yeah its making me scratch my head
<lordmaynoth> didn't happen in gutsy
<Balachmar> Hi, how can I change the screen resolution in xubuntu?
<lc2> applications -> settings -> settings manager, display
<zoredache> how does one change what browser the update-manager uses?  I have epiphany set in the settings/prefered apps... but update-manager is starting firefox
<lc2> the update manager runs as root, right
<zoredache> parts of it do... but I had not provided my password yet
<lc2> oh
<lc2> meh, wtf
<lc2> maybe it's hard-coded
<zoredache> the issue is... I have firefox2 install since several extensions not supported in ff3...  Every time I forget and click a link in the update manager ff3 runs and trashes my firefox profile and deletes all my extensions
<lc2> oh :(
<eca> 17 gigs used on my 80 gig hd, less than 1 gig in my home folder and i dont have that many programs installed. i tried apt-get autoclean, and deleting cached packages with synaptic- i dont think it worked though. what else should i look into?
<lc2> look in /tmp
<lc2> is this xubuntu?
<eca> yes, 5kb in tmp
<eca> dev is 1.8 gb
<lc2> !
<lc2> okay, that's not right
<lc2> dev is (should be) a bunch of special files that don't really exist as such
<lc2> mine is 52k
<lc2> /dev*
<lc2> although, udev afaik isn't really a filesystem as such, either
<lc2> so maybe that's irrelevant
<eca> lin is 1.1 gb
<eca> */lib
<lc2> lin?
<lc2> oh
<lc2> makes sense
<eca> proc 1.3 gb
<eca> sys 230mb
<lc2> proc is a pseudo-filesystem
<eca> usr is 1.6, var is 300mb. files dont even add up to 17, but thats what it says in thunar
<lc2> unless thunar is counting it wrong
<lc2> hm
<eca> and partition editor
<lc2> heh what
<eca> partion editor says 17 gb too
<eca> used
<zoredache> what is the xfce equivalent of gnome-open?
<lc2> hmmm
<zoredache> eca: try running this perhaps -   du --max-depth=1 -h /
<eca> 2.7g
<eca> geuss thats what its supposed to say
<zoredache> eca: btw have you deleted some large files (perhaps logfiles) without restarting the service that was using them?
<eca> probably
<eca> i killed a bunch of services
<eca> ith sys-conf
<eca> with
<zoredache> if a program has a file open, and you delete the file the blocks will still be allocated until the file handle is closed...  You might try rebooting
<eca> ive rebooted a bunch
<eca> gotta go to work bbl
<zoredache> hrm.... update-manager seems to be using gnome-open instead of exo-open
<Balachmar> ok, I seem to have f***ed up my resolution, and now I cand read the text anymore
<Balachmar> Can I select a resolution from the commandline?
<Balachmar> ok, now the resolution is fine, but the menu is still so small that I cannot read it...
<wiseman> I'm back
<wiseman> shoop woop
<wiseman> Hey, having more issues here, anyone care to lend some experience?
<cppmonkey> Im running 8.04, Im just using it as a glorified router with PXE, I only have 2GB to play with as its a flash card. What apps can I remove without breaking the gui/
<cppmonkey> Brains2
#xubuntu 2008-06-17
<freddo_frog> Hey
<freddo_frog> I have a few questions
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<freddo_frog> well how can i make my PC more like an xbox
<zoredache> put it in your oven and turn set to bake @ 150 deg F
<zoredache> can you be more specific?
<freddo_frog> i mean when i turn the xbox on, it instantly comes on no bios
<lc2> zoredache: on some systems, you can replace the BIOS
<zoredache> asus sells a motherboard with linux on the motherboard
<freddo_frog> can i flash the bios and put linmux on it?
<lc2> freddo_frog: http://www.coreboot.org/
<lc2> freddo_frog: with a few hardware configurations, yes
<freddo_frog> what do you mean with a few hardware configurations
<lc2> freddo_frog: it doesn't support most motherboards
<freddo_frog> ok
<lc2> freddo_frog: go to the above site, see if your chipset is supported
<freddo_frog> so i can just not have a bios with it?
<lc2> freddo_frog: yes, the BIOS is largely unnecessary with linux
<freddo_frog> how fast can a PC start without bios?
<lc2> freddo_frog: according to coreboot, you can get to a linux console in a few seconds
<freddo_frog> ok
<freddo_frog> how can i find what my motherboard is?
<zoredache> take the panel off the side of your computer and look
<freddo_frog> lspci wont work?
<lc2> dunno
<x788> i've got an old dell inspiron 2500 that i installed xubuntu 7.10 on and it doesn't recognize the built in network card. any tips?
<lc2> x788: what have you done to determine that it's not recognising it?
<x788> it doesn't show up in the network admin app and doesn't react when connected to my router anyway
<x788> nothing it does really seems to indicate it notices it
<lc2> x788: first, run ifconfig from a terminal to find out if it really hasn't detected it
<lc2> by the way, wireless card?
<x788> i don't have one, i would be using it...
<freddo_frog> lc2, why cant he run lspci to see if it is detecting it?
<x788> yeah, ifconfig only shows loopback
<lc2> freddo_frog: lspci does not show what hardware it has detected, it will show what hardware he has installed
<freddo_frog> lc2 what is the differance?
<lc2> but, you should run lspci to figure out what network card it is
<freddo_frog> if lspci sees it doesnt that mean it has detected it?
<zoredache> no
<lc2> freddo_frog: because lspci will show it there, whether the kernel has detected it or not
<x788> it says it cant find lscpi
<lc2> x788: !
<freddo_frog> lspci
<lc2> oh, typo
<x788> oh..
<x788> ok...
<x788> would CardBus bridge be it?
<lc2> you'll find something liek:
<lc2> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation EN-1216 Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)
<freddo_frog> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<x788> nothing says anything that references ethernet
<freddo_frog> go to www.pastebin.ca and paste the output of lspci
<lc2> indeed.
<freddo_frog> then give us the link
<lc2> uh wait
<freddo_frog> you guys in xubuntu are really nice
<lc2> how's he meant to do that without intarnets
<lc2> PLAN FOILED
<freddo_frog> how is he on irc without internet :P
<lc2> freddo_frog: from another computer
<freddo_frog> type it all up =]
<x788> awesome
<freddo_frog> =]
<x788> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 11)
<freddo_frog> nah
<freddo_frog> next please :P
<lc2> x788: hold on, this isn't a pcmcia card is it
<x788> no
<x788> it's built in
<lc2> okay, just testing, do continue
<freddo_frog> is it possible that it is connected via internel USB =]
<x788> does > direct output to a file or is that only msdos?
<lc2> x788: yes
<x788> rockin
<freddo_frog> then put it on a USB stick good plan :P
<lc2> very good plan.
<freddo_frog> make sure you make it .txt so windows knows what it is :P
<freddo_frog> what distro do you run lc2?
<lc2> freddo_frog: xubuntu, of course
<freddo_frog> i am using debian at the moment
<x788> pastebin says i forged my post and gave me a 15 min ban so here you go....
<x788> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 11)
<lc2> wtf
<x788> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 11)
<x788> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 03)
<x788> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 03)
<x788> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 03)
<x788> 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 03)
<x788> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<x788> 00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 03)
<freddo_frog> haha
<x788> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<x788> 01:03.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)
<x788> 01:03.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)
<lc2> is that it?
<freddo_frog> is that it?
<x788> yup
<lc2> ooh, an echo
<lc2> x788: okay, one sec
<freddo_frog> what happens if you do lsusb]
<freddo_frog> lsusb
<x788> it shows two things which have ids of 0000:0000
<freddo_frog> what are there names?
<x788> it has two usb ports which are both empty right now
<freddo_frog> ok
<x788> Bus 002 Device 001, and Bus 001 Device 001
<lc2> http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins2500/en/sm_en/specs.htm#1000450
<lc2> does not mention an ethernet card
<freddo_frog> are you sure you do not mean a modem?
<x788> i mean network adapter?
<freddo_frog> ok
<lc2> x788: one sec plox
<x788> ethernet, 8 pins... am i just being stupid or something?
<freddo_frog> 8 pins?
<x788> not pins
<lc2> x788: if you've plugged an ethernet cable into it, then it's an ethernet card
<lc2> i'm googling what it is
<x788> yes
<lc2> x788: it's a 2500 right, not some sub-variant of such
<x788> it says 2500 on it.
<zoredache> have you tried looking up the computer on Dells site by service tag (serial #no) it usually tells you exactly what was installed
<x788> one second...
<x788> do you have a quick link to where i can do a service tag lookup?
<x788> nevermind, just found it
<lc2> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_2500
<lc2> according to that it's a 3c905, but, that doesn't explain why lspci is not showing it
<freddo_frog> lc2 that might be the card in some but not others
<lc2> meh
<lc2> in some dell inspiron 2500s but not others?
<lc2> sense, this does not make
<x788> 1	1G482	KIT..., CARD (CIRCUIT)..., NETWORK..., PC MEMORY CARD INTL. ASSOC...., QUICK FIX ENGINEERING..., WORLD WIDE...
<freddo_frog> some have differant brand components
<x788> that's the only line in the service tag lookup that has anything that might be related to this
<x788> should i restart to bios or something for more info?
<lc2> x788: yes
<lc2> x788: go to your bios and make sure the onboard ethernet is not disabled or some crazy shit
<lc2> (i've just looked, according to more than one place the eepro100 driver should work, but we still have the issue of it not showing up on lspci)
<freddo_frog> maybe the card is dead?
<x788> it doesn't say anything about the card in bios...
<lc2> i find that unlikely
<x788> as far as i can find...
<lc2> x788: it doesn't have an option to disable/enable it in the bios?
<lc2> (it probably does, look harder)
<zoredache> Dells almost always do
<freddo_frog> my acer laptop bios is compete crap, i can only change the time
<x788> under the System Devices tab it lists: ide controller, internal touchpad, serial port (with sub-options), parallel port (with sub-options), and mini-PCI device (which it says is not installed)
<lc2> wut
<lc2> x788: did this card work *before* you installed lunix?
<lc2> (brb, tea)
<x788> that's something i'm unsure of lul
<freddo_frog> it seems like it is a problem with the hardware
<x788> well crap
<freddo_frog> is this your first time trying linux?
<lc2> x788: boot into linux, sudo modprobe eepro100 and hope for the best
<lc2> but i think it's likely what freddo_frog said
<freddo_frog> you got a second opinion =]
<x788> first time: yes. i've actually installed on any other computer because i didn't have any reason to
<freddo_frog> what got you interested in it?
<freddo_frog> you cannot apply for a job with toys 'r us on linux, it says unsupported operating system lol
<lc2> haha fail
<x788> i'd been messing with live cds and when i got this thing it was running windows 2000 so i thought fuck that i'm using something more up to date
<freddo_frog> like ubuntu
<freddo_frog> lc2 do you see linux becoming the main O/S within the next five years?
<lc2> freddo_frog: no
<freddo_frog> 10?
<lc2> it'll do the same thing unix systems always have, perpetual fringe operating systems
<freddo_frog> hmm
<x788> psh, even with vista causing some upset, it's not going to get people to move away from windows that fast.
<freddo_frog> i think with the awarness of the eeepc and other clones
<freddo_frog> acer is starting to pre install linux
<freddo_frog> and dell has been
<lc2> x788: i had the misfortune of using a vista machine the other day
<freddo_frog> my mums laptop has vista
<freddo_frog> it is so painful waiting 10 seconds to switch from firefox to thunderbird
<lc2> it had twice my processor power (in raw mhz terms) and four times the RAM
<lc2> i couldn't believe how slow it was
<freddo_frog> i hate how you cannot do anything till it is fully started up
<x788> i did "sudo modprobe eepro100" and it didn't seem to do anything. no warning messages though.
<lc2> x788: and ifconfig didn't show any new interfaces?
<x788> nope
<lc2> x788: well, shit. :\
<lc2> x788: i can only suggest that it's a hardware issue
<x788> meh, it's just annoying having a shitty box just sitting there isolated. it really has no purpose.
<lc2> x788: i'm thinking
<freddo_frog> pmcia card?
<x788> that's definitely an option, i just didn't want to have to spend the cash. maybe i'll just ebay a cheap one
<freddo_frog> yeah
<lc2> x788: can you give me your service #?
<lc2> or whatever it was
<x788> 6KZ9T01
<lc2> x788: *thinks*
<lc2> okay, so it's not an eepro100
<freddo_frog> ?
<lc2> i read somewhere that the card was an eepro100, but the internet is full of lies
<freddo_frog> yeah
<x788> if you're expecting a response from me, don't. i have no idea.
<lc2> x788: i know, i'm thinking out loud
<freddo_frog> x788, where are you from?
<x788> texas, you?
<freddo_frog> Australia
<lc2> gnahh
<freddo_frog> what is gnahh
<lc2> expression of frustration/contempt
<freddo_frog> ok =]
<lc2> dell says it's a 3com FE575C, which is a pcmcia card, which his card is not
<lc2> and none of this explains why lspci is not picking it up
<freddo_frog> mybe it is a pmcia card
<lc2> it's not, because it's internal
<lc2> and there's still the lspci issue
<freddo_frog> if lspci is not detecting it then it is a hardware issue right?
<lc2> well, maybe
<lc2> (i've just checked, if it *is* a 3com 3c55x device, that device is listed in /usr/share/misc/pci.ids, so it's not as if lspci can't recognise it because of that)
<x788> gimme 5 min, im gonna go get some food.
<lc2> x788: you do that
<freddo_frog> lc2, where are you from?
<lc2> freddo_frog: england
<freddo_frog> cool
<x788> back
<lc2> wb
<lc2> and okay, x788, do something
<lc2> lsmod | grep yenta
<x788> yenta_socket           27532  2
<x788> rsrc_nonstatic         14080  1 yenta_socket
<x788> pcmcia_core            40980  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<lc2> okay, wtf
<lc2> so it's not even that
 * lc2 thinks moar.
<freddo_frog> moar?
<lc2> moar.
<lc2> x788: apparently, you're not the first person to have had this problem
<x788> so says google
<lc2> x788: as in, exactly the same nonsense you've having, the card not showing up on lspci on a dell inspiron 2500
<lc2> TIS A MYSTERY
<lc2> x788: let's see what else we can google up
<x788> augh
<lc2> actually, i'm going to get tea, and think some more
<lc2> brb
<x788> tea sounds good right now, but i dont have any :(
 * lc2 makes you some tea.
<x788> lul thx
<lc2> x788: random thought, do you have an onboard modem
<x788> yup, right next to the ethernet port
<lc2> x788: see if you can disable it in teh bios
<x788> 1 sec to restart..
<lc2> x788: also disable anything else you don't use (parallel port, for example)
<freddo_frog> what was the yenta thing about?
<lc2> freddo_frog: that's the module for the cardbus bridge
<freddo_frog> k
<x788> the modem isnt there, i turned off the serial and parallel ports
<x788> boot now?
<lc2> x788: may as well
<lc2> gotta be worth a shot
<x788> it's up
<x788> what should i do now?
<lc2> ifconfig
<freddo_frog> lspci?
<lc2> lspci
<lc2> and friends
<x788> friends?
<x788> lspci and ifconfig haven't changed
<lc2> :(
 * lc2 bangs his head against the wall
<lc2> x788: okay, open up /proc/interrupts
<lc2> actually, copy /proc/interrupts onto your USB thing and send it off to the pastebin
<x788> once again it says i forged it so...
<x788>            CPU0
<x788>   0:      33745    XT-PIC-XT        timer
<x788>   1:        176    XT-PIC-XT        i8042
<x788>   2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade
<x788>   5:          0    XT-PIC-XT        uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, yenta, yenta, Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<x788>   6:          4    XT-PIC-XT        floppy
<x788>   7:          2    XT-PIC-XT        parport0
<x788>   8:          3    XT-PIC-XT        rtc
<x788>   9:      22076    XT-PIC-XT        acpi
<x788>  12:      13023    XT-PIC-XT        i8042
<x788>  14:       7879    XT-PIC-XT        libata
<x788>  15:       3208    XT-PIC-XT        libata
<x788> NMI:          0
<x788> LOC:          0
<x788> ERR:          0
<x788> MIS:          0
<lc2> interesting
 * lc2 ponders.
<lc2> x788: okay, /var/log/dmesg
<lc2> (and please pastebin that somewhere, it'll be xbox hueg)
<lc2> wb freddo_frog
<freddo_frog> thanks =]
<x788> lulz gimme a second
<freddo_frog> xbox hueg?
<x788> http://pastebin.com/m561d97b6
 * lc2 reads.
 * lc2 is re-reading.
<lc2> x788: last-ditch attempt: try the suggestion at line 117
<x788> i typed "acpi pci=routeirq" and it tells me my battery level....
<lc2> x788: you're meant to use that as a kernel parameter
<lc2> i forgot how to do that, lawl
<lc2> hold on
<x788> oops, lul
<lc2> okay
<lc2> sudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lc2> go down to ## ## End Default Options ## (line 128 here)
<lc2> you should have a line like
<lc2> kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=36c2ba78-a49c-420c-83fa-283bd30533f6 ro quiet splash
<lc2> after "splash", on the same line
<lc2> noapic nolapic pci=routeirq
<x788> save and restart?
<freddo_frog> yes
<lc2> yes
<freddo_frog> ECHO
<freddo_frog> that was weird lol, i am on the phone to the USA and she had to do something, their radio presenter sounds funny lol
 * lc2 found it weird listening to american presenters on the radio while he was there
<freddo_frog> yeah
<x788> lspci is the same
<x788> ifconfig still only shows loopback
<lc2> :(
<lc2> x788: i'm officially out of ideas. :/
<x788> lul, what ever
<lc2> x788: sorry i can't be more help
<x788> thanx for workin on it
<lc2> x788: i can only suggest buying a cheap pcmcia card
<x788> that's prbly what im gonna do
<lc2> :/ sorry
<x788> should i reverse that last step?
<x788> just to get everything back to normal or is it not important?
<lc2> x788: may as well
<lc2> x788: try posting to the ubuntu forums, maybe someone there can figure it out
<x788> k
<lc2> although
<lc2> if it's a hardware issue, *shrug*
<x788> thx for the help, gotta bounce
<lc2> :\
<freddo_frog> ÀÊÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÒí åëęŕ    ĚĚĚĚĚÅÅąĆČ½½¾¾××±±±  ♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪źźŹŻŽžż źźźźźźźЯЮЭЬЫЪЩШЧЦфхÉÀ¿¢£щцчшъыьюяэээээээээ
<dabud> hello i am having a problem accessing an ntfs drive   seems sometimes i can and sometimes i can't
<dabud> right now i can't
<lc2> dabud: check /var/log/kern.log and friends
<lc2> but do define "can't", what happens when you try?
<dabud> failed to open directory "MUSIC"       Permission denied
<lc2> did you mount it as root
<lc2> (also try sudo ls /dir/here )
<dabud> i dont think so     i just used ntfs-3g  anf it worked ok for a while   along with another ntfs drive I have
<dabud> the other drive is stillaccessible but not thisone
<lc2> "permission denied" suggests that it is working
<lc2> do you get that when you try to mount it? or when you try to do anything with it?
<dabud> yes    but then how  would i change permissions on it
<lc2> ^^ see question
<dabud> it is auto mounted thru ntfs-3g   i believe   and i can't DO  anything with it
<dabud> i know the drive is ok   i rebooted into Windows  and checked
<lc2> dabud: run mount, make sure the filesystem is actually mounted
<dabud> how do i do that?
<lc2> go to a terminal, type "mount"
<xbj9000> today I am having trouble with file-roller
<xbj9000> it takes about 4 minutes to start up
<dabud> lc2   i see all other drives but not that one
<xbj9000> and then it runs poorly
<xbj9000> dabud what are you trying to do?
<dabud> access a ntfs harddrive that i thot was mounted   apparently it is not
<lc2> xbj9000: strace file-roller
<xbj9000> ah I helped someone with this just last night
<lc2> xbj9000: see what's causing the holdup
<lc2> or file-roller whateverfile.ext
<xbj9000> whoah endless scrolling
<lc2> xbj9000: yes
<dabud> so if its not mounted why is it listed in fstab?
<xbj9000> what is the fstab line?
<dabud> and more to the point why  would ntfs-3g  mount my other ntfs drive and not this one?
<lc2> xbj9000: you'll probably see it hold up on certain system calls while it's starting up
<dabud> sec xbj9000
<lc2> xbj9000: that, or run top and see the state of the program while it's being slow
<xbj9000> lc2 I don't know what to do with this info
<lc2> xbj9000: oh.
<dabud> #/dev/sda1
<dabud> UUID=82444AB2444AA92D /media/Music vfat defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<xbj9000> it should say ntfs-3g instead of vfat probably
<xbj9000> what is the file system?
<dabud> can i change that?
<xbj9000> yeah
<xbj9000> also the uuid looks odd to me, and you can use a normal path instead of UUID=123456789
<dabud> i'll try    bbiab   ty lc2 xbj9000
<xbj9000> like replace that part with /dev/sda1
<xbj9000> lc2 at this time it's saying a lot of NULL resource unavailable etc.
<lc2> xbj9000: yeah, that's just the result of selects
<xbj9000> I'm just going to junk it and use xarchive / xarchiver
<lc2> xbj9000: yeah, you do that :D
<lc2> gnome sucks
<lc2> :D
<xbj9000> heh
<xbj9000> well this machine is a 500MHz celeron so it's going to be using xubuntu  :p
<xbj9000> it's for a friend
<xbj9000> I normally like file roller on my own machine
<xbj9000> but even there I have to use xarchive for password protected rar's
<xbj9000> happen to know much about NES emulators?
<dabud> ok  i went and changed it ti ntfs-3g  in fstab
<dabud> do i have to reboot to make it work?
<xbj9000> yeah
<xbj9000> did you change the UUID?
<dabud> no   shud i have
<xbj9000> I usually do just because it's easier to read with normal paths
<dabud> this ntfs-3g  is supposed to do all that?
<dabud> tell me what to change  pls
<xbj9000> the ntfs-3g part identifies the partition as windows ntfs format
<dabud> ok
<xbj9000> replace UUID=82444AB2444AA92D with /dev/sda1
<dabud> how do i know its sda1
<xbj9000> well the comment line said it is and I assumed that's correct
<xbj9000> an fstab line works like this...
<dabud> well i am not sure   any command to tell me that?
<xbj9000> yes
<dabud> blkid?
<xbj9000> sudo fdisk -l
<dabud> k i will  do that   one sec pls
<xbj9000> that will show your drives and partitions
<xbj9000> there is a 'system' column and your windows partition will be listed there as ntfs or vfat or possibly something else, but most likely ntfs
<shane_> how do i mount my digital camera in xubuntu it picked up auto in kubuntu
<xbj9000> not sure shane_
<xbj9000> did you get things figured out from the other night?
<shane_> yah it was java
<xbj9000> right
<shane_> i made sun default and it sorted itself out
<xbj9000> right I forgot what your issue had been
<xbj9000> usually I can plug a camera in and it opens a file browser automatically
<dabud> shane   digikam seems to work well for me
<shane_> yah same with when i had kubuntu but xubuntu doesnt
<shane_> ok ill add that one
<xbj9000> I guess I've never tried i in xubuntu
<dabud> no i am using xubuntu 8.04  on this machine  and digikam
<xbj9000> dabud what did fdisk -l tell you?
<shane_> me either but i just recorded a deer tryin to play with my neighbors dog it was only a few feet away it was preety cool
<dabud> sry     xbj900  it says  sda1 and also  that it is fat16
<xbj9000> ah
<xbj9000> then maybe that vfat part of the line should stay
<dabud> and is fat16  a problem?
<xbj9000> try just changing the UUID= part to /dev/sda1
<xbj9000> I'm not sure about fat support in linux hang on
<dabud> k  and change back to Vfat?
<xbj9000> also doe the mount point actually exist?
<dabud> not being facetious  but how wud I know that?
<xbj9000> does the folder media/Movies exist
<dabud> yes  but it has an X on it  where the other ntfs  does not
<dabud> shall i just uncomment the line [sda1] or do i take the uuid number right out
<xbj9000> x on it?
<xbj9000> replace "UUID=7654321" with /dev/sda1
<dabud> yes  i think that has to do with the ntfs-3g  stuff
<xbj9000> also change ntfs-3g back to vfat
<amy__> Hi, I was wondering if Xubuntu works well on 64 bit architectures. I just got an Intel Core 2 Duo.
<xbj9000> xubuntu works on 64 yes, you should download the 64 version of course though
<xbj9000> you will have to do a couple of work-arounds for java and flash though
<amy__> right. i just wanted to make sure it wasnt severely unstable or something
<xbj9000> nah
<xbj9000> not that I've seen
<amy__> will the livecd image work off a dvd?
<xbj9000> I suppose
<xbj9000> no blank CDs?
<n5pwp> Has the eeexubuntu group been rolled into this group or did it just go away?
<dabud> xbj9000    so  now i shud reboot?
<xbj9000> yes
<dabud> k     ty   xbj900
<xbj9000> I don't know, n5pwp
<n5pwp> OK, thanks. IT was listed on the eeeuser wiki but I don't see it in the list of groups on freenode. thanks anyway.
<xTOGx> hello
<xTOGx> how do i go about telling wine where to find an iso image
<xTOGx> i mean, it's on my hard drive, i just don't know where
<xTOGx> i mean, i know where, i just cant tell wine throught the terminal where it is
<dabud> xbj9000    hello
<xbj9000> hi
<xbj9000> any luck?
<xTOGx> me?
<xTOGx> no
<dabud> didn't work  or i screwed something up
<xTOGx> oh...n/m
<xbj9000> no I meant dabud, sorry xTOGx I don't use WINE
<xTOGx> sokay
<xbj9000> hmm
<xbj9000> dabud what does your fstab line look like now?
<xbj9000> what happens if you try to enter /media/Movies?
<dabud> sec
<dabud> whoops  it still has comment line on it   i will remove it and reboot  sry
<xbj9000> well show me
<dabud> k
<dabud> #/dev/sda1 /media/Music vfat defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<xbj9000> yes remove that #
<dabud> k  bbiasec
<amy__> l
<amy__> hopefully there's no problems with the new video card i got under xubuntu
<amy__> that card was bloody huge. Took up two bay slots, and 2xPCI-E power connectors.
<shane_> what kinda card is that
<xbj9000> I hope dabud makes it back I found some more info for him  :p
<xbj9000> hi dabud
<xbj9000> any good?
<xbj9000> I found the correct method now
<dabud> nope  still not accessible  could it be that it is vfat not ntfs?
<xbj9000> try this fstab line instead..
<dabud> k
<xbj9000> /dev/sda1   /media/Movies   vfat   iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0   0
<xbj9000> it's from a Debian page..  "If you want to mount FAT partitions on boot-up to allow users to read and write use the following command in your /etc/fstab file"
<xbj9000> and one of the comments there suggested this, if that doesn't work
<xbj9000> If you are trying to mount FAT partition try this
<xbj9000> /dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat noauto,users,rw,exec 1 0
<dabud> ok       just a ?  tho   is this mucking about going to do any damage to files in this drive?
<xbj9000> I doubt it but I'm not comfortable saying for sure  :p
<dabud> so should i check 1st to see if it is in fact a vfat?
<xbj9000> fstab doesn't write or change partitions it only mounts them
<dabud> ok
<xbj9000> well you said it is fat16 right?
<xbj9000> vfat is the option for those
<dabud> is ther any way in xubuntu termial to check if a drive is vfat  or ntfs?
<xbj9000> it told you when you ran sudo fdisk -l
<dabud> ok  so i must have formatted it like that way back when    when i did original thru win xp    i guess
<xbj9000> yeah xp is usually ntfs but fat is possible
<dabud> ok will try   1st suggestion  and be biab  ty
<xbj9000> what does it say for /dev/sda1 in sudo fdisk -l
<dabud> it says sda1  is my linux drive
<dabud> ext3  etc
<dabud> shows sdc1 as mu far16
<dabud> fat16
<dabud> well thats a little confusing
<xbj9000> ok then
<xbj9000> in that case
<dabud> snafu
<xbj9000> you should be making a /dev/sdc1 line instead of sda1
<xbj9000> :p
<xbj9000> but otherwise the line I gave you is right
<dabud> mmm why did my first fdisk say  it was sda1
<xbj9000> is that your only windows partition?
<dabud> no.
<xbj9000> are you sure it said that?
<dabud> i have 3 drives
<dabud> 1] linux - 3 partitions
<xbj9000> but only trouble mounting the one partition?
<dabud> 2] Windows - 2 paritions
<dabud> 3] Music - 1 partotion
<dabud> partition
<dabud> yes i am sure    it always said my  linux was sdb1 2 and 3
<xbj9000> this channel is slow, why don't you go ahead and paste your fdisk output
<dabud> it always listed my windows drive as sdc1 2
<xbj9000> yeah sdc1
<dabud> and my music drive as sda1
<xbj9000> is the music drive what we're trying to mount?
<dabud>  actually  windows was scd1  and scd5
<dabud> yes
<xbj9000> why mount it in /media/Movies?   :p
<dabud> not doing that    s/b  /media/music
<dabud> u want me to paste fdisk here?
<xbj9000> I'm trying to message you in a private window
<xbj9000> but yes either here or there
<dabud> sec
<amy__> it's a Geforce 9800 I think it was.
<amy__> btw. Can you do a dual boot with windows, or does windows XP need to go on a certain drive/partition?
<amy__> I can't recall if Windows XP needs the first drive/partition or not
<xbj9000> as I remember windows doesn't like to install with other things and will format the whole drive usually, but it's been years
<xbj9000> I always had to do windows first
<amy__> xbj9000, both 250gb drives are empty. I'm starting from scratch, I want WinXP on one, Xubuntu on the other.
<xbj9000> then I think it will be easier to install the xp first
<amy__> it's what i'd consider a heavyweight gaming machine, so i wanted to be able to play games like NWN2, and all those other neat games like Mass Effect i think it's called.
<xbj9000> then grub can detect it when it sets up
<amy__> hm, ok. Sounds good to me.
<xbj9000> install the xp on one drive, or part of one drive, and during ubuntu install do manual partitioning and put it on the other
<xbj9000> then windows will appear in grub at startup once they are both on there
<amy__> sounds great.
<xbj9000> do you know how to do the manual partitioning though?
<amy__> not with xubuntu. I'm used to partitioning using fdisk.
<amy__> though i'm not sure what the recommended partitioning scheme is for dual core/high ram(2gb) systems
<xbj9000> oh but you do know the file structure then
<xbj9000> for that ram I would only give it about 300~512mb swap
<amy__> yeah, reisferfs or ext3 for me, swap and one other, i think it's code 83, or so.
<xbj9000> xfs?
<xbj9000> I don't use any 'odd' systems
<xbj9000> but anyway if you know that then it won't be a problem during install
<amy__> *nods*
<amy__> shouldn't, been awhile since i've installed a system, but it's good to get some practice in from time to time.
<xbj9000> I do mine /boot = ext2  80mb
<xbj9000> and / = ext3  5gb
<xbj9000> and /usr = ext3  4gb
<xbj9000> and  /tmp = ext3  9gb  (for movie copying)
<xbj9000> and rest for /home
<xbj9000> boot can be smaller but I found it would fill up and crash with kernel updates
<joshual> hey folks, how is xubuntu? havent used xfce in years, been using ubuntu of late
<arvind_khadri> after i enabled compiz in XFCE i cant login there
<arvind_khadri> after i enabled compiz in XFCE i cant login there...how do i set that rigjt
<arvind_khadri> is anybody even listening???
<freddo_frog> Hey Guys
<jarnos> Anybody else using XChat in Hurdy? I can't make it beep on message on a channel. Beep works in sound preferences, though.
<Pilot109> I have an older computer that I am considering putting Xubuntu on. I only have 160MB of ram though. Is there a version I can use?
<TheSheep> yes, download the alternate cd and install using that
<TheSheep> be warned that some applications may be slow
<Pilot109> ok, so just use the alternate cd of the most current version?
<TheSheep> yeah
<Pilot109> thanks
<joshual> hey folks are there directions on installing xubuntu on ubuntu? just install xubuntu-desktop?
<Myrtti> basically yes
<kripz> There's some mouse button combo that keeps pasting, how do i disable it, even better, what is it? I seem to always paste when im using the touchpad, wtf am i pressing?
<ablomen> kripz, i think left+right click
<ablomen> normally when you press the scrollwheel down it pastes the text you selected
<kripz> How can i disable all that? my touchpad seems to be really sensitive
<ablomen> and if you dont have a scollwheel/middle mouse button it emulates the behaviour when you left+right click at the same time
<ablomen> ehm not sure, lemme check
<kripz> I have a sidescrolling touchpad + left/right button
<kripz> vertical/horizontal scroll
<ablomen> ok yeah then it should be lef+right at the same time
<ablomen> anyway you can make the mouse less sensitive in settingsmanager->mouse
<ablomen> and for the emulation i have to look around a bit
<kripz> ok
<ablomen> kripz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452139 << this should be it :)
<kripz> ok will look into it
<ablomen> ok good luck
<kripz> It worked, thank you
<kripz> while i was there i enabled horizontal scrolling, it was disabeld =\
<ablomen> ah :)
<ablomen> np
<kripz> ablomen, it just happen again rofl
<kripz> something to do with scrolling
<kripz> Mem:   1019524k total,   802152k used,   217372k free,    21812k buffers
<kripz> Swap:  2980016k total,        0k used,  2980016k free,   398700k cached
<kripz> should xubuntu be using this much memory?
<TheSheep> depends on what you're running
<TheSheep> note also that linux usually uses all available memory
<kripz> ah i see
<TheSheep> kripz: use the system->system monitor to actually see how much of your ram is "free", as in it can bee used by applications
<kripz> TheSheep, under memory/swap it says 400 40%
<kripz> under the list of processes, it only looks like 100mb is being used
<kripz> the other 300 is unlisted
<kripz> oops, the other 600
<TheSheep> kripz: add the 'writable memory' column, that's pretty much the closest to what you want
<Yoren> how do I turn off the automatic accenting in xfce? i looked around but can find where the keymaps for xmodmap are hidden.
<TheSheep> Yoren: automatic accenting?
<Yoren> when i type the ' character on my keyboard, xfce eats it up and automatically places an accent on the following character
<Yoren> really really annoying
<Yoren> windows does this by default too, but i know how to turn it off there :/
<Yoren> some forum posts suggest changing the keymaps with xmodmap, but they are not in their expected place
<TheSheep> Yoren: you probably want a keyboard layout that doesn't do that, if you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' you will be able to select among several keyboard layouts for your language
<Yoren> i will try that, thank you for the help
<Yoren> TheSheep: great, now my desktop resolution doesn´t go higher than 800x600 and i still have the same problem
<TheSheep> O.o
<TheSheep> it should have written a backup copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> you can copy it back
<TheSheep> it's probably called /etc/X11/xorg.conf-date
<Yoren> iĺl try that
<Yoren> see how annoying that apostrophe gets :D
<TheSheep> yeah
<Yoren> probably impossible, but is there a way to reload the xorg.conf without restarting x?
<ablomen> nope
<Yoren> brb then
<Yoren> '''''''''''''''''''''''' yay, removing the "	Option		"XkbVariant"	"intl"" line from the xorg conf worked perfectly
<instprob1> can anyone here help me after multiple install failures
<Dombre> can anyone help me configure my friends wireless card he's got a trendnet TEW-423PI, I've installed ndiswrapper and madwifi and I'm still not detecting the card.
<thinkmassive> I edited some configuration that changed the time required to hover before "tooltips" popup but I can't remember where, can anyone tell me where this setting is?
<Jeren> Good morning, channel. I'm wanting to ensure that I've uninstalled something completely. This is a source code package that I downloaded, compiled, and installed. Thus far, I've done a "make clean". Is there anything else I should do to remove this program?
<holo> hi
<holo> i installed spim manually
<holo> then removed spim manually, only two files it seems
<holo> then installed spim through aptitude
<holo> then i run "spim" and I get "bash: /usr/local/bin/spim: no such file or directory"
<holo> this is by far the most strange error I ever got
<holo> $ whereis spim
<holo> spim: /usr/bin/spim /usr/lib/spim /usr/share/man/man1/spim.1.gz
<holo> and yes, /usr/bin/spim is there an runs
<zoredache> Jeren: the 'make clean' target does not remove the program most of the time...  As for removal.  Check the readme.  Or look at the Makefile to see if it has an uninstall target
<holo> why the hell does he say /usr/local/bin/spim exists, or even why does he look for something that isn't there?
<holo> when I search for *spim* keyword I get only spim binary in the /usr/bin directory
<zoredache> try 'which spim'
<holo> $ which spim
<holo> /usr/bin/spim
<holo> zoredache, which is in agreement with where, since where just points to one
<holo> so there are no more options
<zoredache> does it run if you do a '/usr/bin/spim'
<holo> I think there is a database query, instead of directory query
<holo> zoredache, yes
<zoredache> do you have an alias or anything?
<holo> some database is in a layer below the directory one that says where the binaries are
<holo> zoredache, no
<holo> hm
<zoredache> type 'alias'
<holo> i will check
<holo> no
<holo> just the color alias for ls
<holo> zoredache, can this be related to the database that these new distributions have that works for tab completion on command option?
<zoredache> holo: I guess that is possible.  I don' tknow much about that though
<holo> I never had similar problem with distribution that didn't come with this kind of completion
<holo> zoredache, find / -iname "*" -exec grep -H /usr/local/bin/spim {} \; should solve the problem
<holo> just some minutes I will come back
<holo> I hope the database isn't binary
<holo> but sometimes one can find strings in binary files
<Jeren> zoredache: Thanks for the suggestions.
<holo> Its quite reasonable why this is happening
<holo> its for performance
<holo> there is a database that is actually queried to save time regarding a query to directory path
<holo> the database wasn't updated because I removed files manually
<holo> regardless of some database
<holo> though this database is not very friendly of manual installs
<holo> But I welcome with appreciation this kind of feature. each object entry of executable, should something that has some fields like options
<holo> these options can be used also in a query
<holo> when you autocomplete
<holo> in this manual install, this feature is pointless, because this information must come in a package
<zoredache> holo: ubuntu/debian in general isn't very friendly to manual installs
<holo> and not in the source I used
<holo> zoredache, I know. This yet new database caught me by surprise though
<holo> anyway, when the database is found, it doesn't pose a problem anymore if I really need to make another manual removal
<clementis> I recently installed xubuntu Hardy. Now, if I insert a movie dvd/cd totem starts automatically but echos the error: "Location not found".  Why? What can I do?
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NullName> ﻿Can someone please tell me how I can start VNC server when my computer reboots?(8.04 xubuntu (xfce)) Currently,  I'm using the following code to start the service: /usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<glitsj16> NullName: add your code (or a link to a script that runs it) to settings > settings manager > autostarted apps .. have you tried that ?
<nikolam> During update of Xubuntu today (8.04, 64-bit xubuntu) I got this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20927/
<nikolam> What should I do?
<NullName> thanks!
<nikolam> glitsj16, Does those apps are started every time you log in with gdm or they are started anyway? Under what account they are started if no user is logged in??
<NullName> THanks glitsj16...this is what I needed...
<nikolam> I think that he wants to start VNC no matter what user is logged on or if any user is at the desk
<glitsj16> NullName: your welcome
<NullName> oh wait....nikolam..youre right
<NullName> nikolam:  Any idea how I can have VNC start, just like ssh and apache does?
<glitsj16> nikolam: not sure, you might try adding a script to the /etc/init.d dir to achieve that
<NullName> I need to reboot this PC, but it's in my roommates room, who is asleep.  I was hoping to be able to reboot the PC and be able to log back into VNC once the user llogin prompt starts..
<zoredache> NullName: you could always just ssh in and start the vnc server
<nikolam> maybe the firs thing would be to install vnc server package and then check vnc server documentation
<nikolam> I urge you no matter what, never start vnc server withoul encryption
<NullName> zoredache:  Oh YEA!  **hits himself.
<NullName> Thanks guys.  I had to stay up all night working, and I'm way tired....
<NullName> I'll just ssh in.  Take care.
<nikolam> sleep well..
<zoredache> Personally, I do not leave the x11vnc running.  I build and ssh tunnel, and start the server in a single command ssh -L5900:localhost:5900 -t mycomputer.blah.com  sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<NullName> That's already what I was doing actually...I just thought that since I was rebooting, the scenario was different
<NullName> I only open it in the shell when I use it..
<NullName> Just like I only forward ports through my firewall when I use them....I just leave my firewall webserver port open (psswd protected) and then open ports when needed...
<NullName> well I have to rebbot for real. seeya
<clementis> ubottu: I've installed all the necessery codecs! On my last ubuntu gnome box movies and music played well. Now the enoying error of totem: Location ot found
<ubottu> clementis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clementis> Does anyone have an idea why on a standard xubuntu 8.04 installation including all necessary codecs DVD movies and music cd's couldn't be played automatically?? Totem starts automatically but with an error: "Location not found"  Any idea??
<Myrtti> have you updated your kernel?
<Myrtti> running 64-bit?
<uliba> hi all, I am trying to install xubuntu using the desktop cd but the xserver does not start. The system is an old acer aspire 1350 with an s3 embedded graphics card. I was using xubuntu edgy previously but run out of support
<uliba> the error that I gen is "(EE)" chomre(0): no valid modes found, any ideas? thanks
<clementis> I'm running not a 64-bit mashine and I started: apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> clementis: try vlc
<clementis> Myrtti: I'm running mplayer. is there a major difference betwenn mplayer and vlc?
<clementis> Myrtti: Do you know how to autostart mplayer after inserting a dvd?
<glitsj16> clementis: have a look in the settings > setiings manager > removable drives and media section .. from there, second tab (multimedia) to check if autoplay is ticked and points to 'mplayer' instead of the default 'totem' ..
<clementis> glitsj16: Thank you! I think this helps. Do you know what cdda:/ means?
<zoredache> clementis: cdda is usually cd audio
<clementis> Is cdda only an appreviation or can it somehow be used? In my audio settings I find "audacious cdda:\"
<jokoon> hello, I have the bluetooth icon in the tray, but "browse device" is greyed
<thinkmassive> clementis: looks like gnome is using it as a protocol at least:  The new cdda:// protocol allows the file manager to read tracks on a CD  (http://www.linux.com/feature/129742)
<clementis> thinkmassive: thx
<clementis> if you open: ﻿settings > setiings manager > removable drives and media section which command entry do you have under audio-cd??
<thinkmassive> brasero
<thinkmassive> it works pretty well most of the time
<thinkmassive> how do I change the delay before tooltips pop up when hovering over a button?
<allymarie> looking for suprie
<allymarie> or someone to help me get my nvidia drivers
<TheSheep> !nvidia | allymarie
<ubottu> allymarie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
#xubuntu 2008-06-18
<allymarie> thanks very much :d
<owen1> i installed nautilus and on every reboot my desktop turn to the default of ubuntu (wallpaper etc). i had to uncheck something in the setting to let xfce manage my desktop. any ideas why it happens?
<totalwormage> owen1: nautilus is a file manager AND a desktop manager, so when you install it, it also manages your desktop :]
<owen1> totalwormage: but what if i don't want it to manager my desktop? i also have thunar..
<glitsj16> owen1: so why did you actually install nautilus ? just a question
<owen1> glitsj16: it has a plug in to resize multiple images in a folder.
<zoredache> owen1: my guess is that you'll need to look look in the nautilus docs, or find a group that knows more about it and see if you can use it as a file-browser only
<glitsj16> owen1: i see, no way getting that into thunar ? not that it explains the interference, i realize that .. thunar can do a lot via edit > configure custom actions' too
<owen1> zoredache: or learn how to use ImageMagick..
<glitsj16> owen1: nautilus relies heavily on gnome and uses gconf and gconf2 for settings management, perhaps you can install gconf-editor to have a precise look
<owen1> glitsj16: let me see the edit option u mention
<glitsj16> owen1: okay, it's powerfull, if you enter the command that resizes the images, you can plug it in, goodluck
<owen1> is there a way to see thumbnails in file upload?
<owen1> and is it related to thunar?
<glitsj16> owen1: sorry, was away for a while .. not sure i get what you mean by showing thumbnails in file upload .. in a browser ?
<shane_> looking for help,i locked myself out of a file
<glitsj16> shane_: not sure, what happened in which file ?
<shane_> lol its a personal folder i wanted to keep people out of,i set all to none access,i could do this in i believe kubuntu and then just go to permisions and unlock when i needed to access it but not in xubuntu
<glitsj16> i see hehe, chown is a command to change the ownership back .. have you tried that ?
<shane_> no how
<glitsj16> never used it, i'm looking in the man as we type
<shane_> ah ok,i can wiki chown
<glitsj16> syntax is basically "chown user:group /folder/location", guess you will have to run chown under sudo
<glitsj16> and find out which group it is assigned to right now, goodluck
<shane_> k ty
<Odd-rationale> shane_: hey, i'm here. did you get it fixed?
<shane_> no
<shane_> Odd-rationale: no im still locked out
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok. hold on ...
<shane_> Odd-rationale: ok
<Odd-rationale> shane_: where is the folder located?
<shane_> its in my home/shane
<shane_> Odd-rationale:  or i guess i dont have home its just shane
<Odd-rationale> shane_: oh, btw. changing the permissions/owner is not a secure way of keeping sensitive data.
<shane_> no i know
<shane_> it is to keep my children out they dont no how to open permisions and change it along with the girlfriend lol
<Odd-rationale> ok. well go to the directory above the locked folder. e.g. if the locked folder is /home/shane/locked, then go to /home/shane
<Odd-rationale> shane_: in a terminal i mean.
<shane_> i could do it in kubuntu and then just open permisions and change it back
<Odd-rationale> use the cd (change directory) command. e.g. cd /home/shane
<Odd-rationale> tell me when you are there...
<shane_> permision denied
<Odd-rationale> you cannont cd to /home/shane ?
<shane_> nope
<Odd-rationale> ouch...
<Odd-rationale> try this. "cd /home"
<shane_> lol and im admin
<Odd-rationale> does it let you in?
<shane_> not at all i get permision denied and a empty file
<shane_> i cant delete or change
<shane_> cd /home
<Odd-rationale> you must have really messed things up...
<shane_> ok i get home$
<Odd-rationale> will you be around in like 45 min? i have to step out really quick...
<Odd-rationale> or maybe 30 min...
<shane_> all i did was set permisions on that one file to none access
<shane_> yah ill be here  a while
<shane_> cd /home/shane
<Odd-rationale> cool. /join #Odd-rationale and i'll meet you there when i'm back. ok?
<shane_> will that let me no if im allowed to change the shane file
<|spoo|> hi
<|spoo|> is there a linux equivalent to Macdrive?
<|spoo|> my stupid external shows up, but some folders are locked
<|spoo|> i tried permissions
<|spoo|> no luck
<zoredache> what is the filesystem?
<|spoo|> for the external?
<|spoo|> i think it's hfs+
<|spoo|> the mac journal system thing
<zoredache> does hfs even mount read-write?  I thought it was read-only
<|spoo|> yeah
<|spoo|> i think so
<|spoo|> i'm just hoping to find a workaround
<|spoo|> so i dont have to format!
<zoredache> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<|spoo|> ooo
<|spoo|> cool
<zoredache> well you might check there
 * zoredache shrugs
<|spoo|> thanks!
<Odd-rationale> shane_: I'm back. you there?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: so it is working now?
<shane_> its all good ty
<shane_> what happened to u u had a nick error and left server
<Odd-rationale> shane_: you need to find a better way to secure your data...
<Odd-rationale> i lost connection...
<Odd-rationale> shane_: let me try to think of some ways. i'll report back later...
<shane_> Odd-rationale: ok ty once again
<shane_> Odd-rationale: iv looked around but i cant come up with away that doesnt involve me haven to use dif accounts i want like a safe box or briefe case that will require me to enter passcode to open each time
<cleokat> Hey, trying to install google gadgets for linux and when I click the package I downloaded, it says "error: dependency is not satisifable: libcairo2"
<zoredache> have you tried installing that with apt-get?
<zoredache> cleokat: apt-get install libcairo2
<cleokat> I don't think so, I wouldn't know what it is
<cleokat> says it's the most updated version available
<cleokat> is it possible it doesn't work with xfce?
<zoredache> perhaps.  It is also possible that it doesn't work with hardy or something... did you see a release date on google gears?
<cleokat> june 13th
<shane_> libcairo2 isnt in our list sudo wont do it either,the only one ive seen that has it is gos
<shane_> that is in the hardy
<shane_> if u find any links on how to add it into hardy paste it in please id like to put them on my daughters computer
<DaveKong> I loaded past grub and am at a terminal... anyone know how to start the windows manager/log in?
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, It didn't start automatically?
<DaveKong> nah I don't know why
<DaveKong> cody-somerville:  I installed fluxubuntu
<DaveKong> cody-somerville:  I tried startx
<DaveKong> but it just makes the screen go black
<DaveKong> and then I press crl alt backspace
<cody-somerville> It sounds like xserver isn't configured correctly
<cody-somerville> You might look at /var/log/Xorg.log
<DaveKong> ok thanks
<DaveKong> Empty file
<DaveKong> xorg.0.log which was what was in the dir
<cody-somerville> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaveKong> went through a bunch of configuration not sure if I filled it all out right
<kripz> everytime i scroll try to scroll up or down on my touchpad, i end up pasting instead, what is causing this??
<DaveKong> do you have a mouse?
<kripz> no
<DaveKong> I think some mousepads don't work well maybe you need a different driver
<DaveKong> touch pads I mean
<DaveKong> I suggest searching the forums for your computer specs and the issues then posting if you don't find anything
<cody-somerville> pasting instead? :/
<DaveKong> oh
<DaveKong> are you highlighting?
<kripz> no, its in my clipboard
<DaveKong> are you middle clicking?
<kripz> ive disabled left + right click paste
<kripz> now its something to do with scroll
<DaveKong> hmm
<kripz> i dont have a middle mouse button i think
<kripz> its the edge scrolling on my touchpad that is causing it
<owen1> when i close the lid my laptop shutdown instead of hibrenate. any clue?
<pilot109> I recently tried to install Win NT then Xubuntu on a system and use grub to manage the dual boot. It works fine for Xubuntu but when I try NT it goes through part of the NT startup routine then dies with some addresses on screen. Anyone have ideas on what happened?
<cody-somerville> owen1, It probably is attempting to hibernate but fails?
<cody-somerville> owen1, check the logs
<cody-somerville> pilot109, we'll need the exact error message.
<owen1> cody-somerville: what logs?
<cody-somerville> owen1, probably /var/log/dmesg
<pilot109> ok, I'll reboot and get them
<owen1> cody-somerville: should i delete this file and try hibernate? (it's pretty big now)
<cody-somerville> owen1, no, it'll just give you potential error messages.
<pilot109> *** STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF6813BD8, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE       CPUID:GenuineIntel 6.5.2 irql:0  SYSVER 0xf0000565
<owen1> cody-somerville: can u take a look at my log - http://pastebin.com/m6087a63f
<cody-somerville> pilot109, can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<pilot109> pastebin?
<cody-somerville> owen1, how much ram do you have?
<cody-somerville> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<owen1> cody-somerville: 2gb
<owen1> cody-somerville: sony vaio
<pilot109> I'll try I'm new to linux
<cody-somerville> owen1, how much swap space do you have?
<owen1> cody-somerville: 3.9 gb
<owen1> 3.8
<cody-somerville> hmm...
<owen1> going to sleep but leaving the chat open. if u come up with anything else i can try, let me know and i'll check it tomorrow. thanks!
<pilot109> Ok I have menu.lst it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/21101/
<DaveKong> My network finally works on my laptop using xubuntu but I don't know why... it only works with one of the cat5 cable connections
<DaveKong> I played around some more and it is not the port on the router that matters but the actual cat5 in use
<pilot109> cody-somerville, I have to go to bed soon, did you come up with anything?
<DaveKong> Does this make any sense to anyone? why would one cat5 work over another cat5 of which both work on all my other computers?
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, Cross over vs. Straight?
<cody-somerville> pilot109, no sorry
<pilot109> ok, thanks for looking at it
<DaveKong> how would I know what it is?
<DaveKong> they say utp on them
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, Put both ends side by side and see if the colour of the wires are in the same order or not
<DaveKong> cody-somerville:  they both can lay on top of each other and line up face to face crossed
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<DaveKong> cody-somerville:  the rest of the distrcitions on the side are the same except one cord is a little longer
<DaveKong> they appear to be straight
<JannoTT> ou my god. Whit this rate: 100MB of updates every week my 10GB is soon full. :/
<cody-somerville> JannoTT, You can disable the -updates repository
<DaveKong> just tried testing with another cable same deal just works with the one cat5 does not matter which port and they all look like the same type of cords
<JannoTT> no thanks. :P That must be some big securty hole if you do soo.
<cody-somerville> JannoTT, no
<cody-somerville> JannoTT, There is -security and -updates
<cody-somerville> All security updates go to -security
<JannoTT> oh. :D
<JannoTT> Damn firefox again taking 200Mib of ram. And i only got 500. :/
<DaveKong> use kazehakaze
<JannoTT> kazehakaze? wtf is that? :D
<DaveKong> super lightweight browser
<DaveKong> it is in the repository
<JannoTT> i bet it does not have adblock.
<DaveKong> you can add plugins but that slows it down more
<DaveKong> check it out, worst thing that happens you don;t use it
<JannoTT> dang. Gotta wait till update is done. But im going to try it.
<RandyboY> Why isnt gnome-terminal load .profile when started? Cant use my aliases is i dont "source .profile"...
<RandyboY> s/isnt/doesnt
<RandyboY> s/is/if
<TheSheep> RandyboY: .profile is only loaded at login
<TheSheep> RandyboY: try .bashrc instead, it's loaded every time you start a console
<RandyboY> TheSheep, ok, so add a line like "source .profile" at the end of .bashrc?
<TheSheep> RandyboY: no, you put your alisases in .bashrc
<TheSheep> RandyboY: .profile is for something else
<RandyboY> TheSheep, there is no .bashrc, only bash_history and bash_logout
<TheSheep> RandyboY: then create it, doh
<RandyboY> TheSheep, thanks.
<kawazu> hi there... anyone capable / willing to help resolving a strange Thunar behaviour?
<gabkdlly> kawazu: hi
<kawazu> hi gabkdlly ...
<kawazu> ... my thunar is _outstandingly_ slow on 8.04, sometimes. :(
<TheSheep> kawazu: any pattern?
<gabkdlly> please describe the behavior, and keep in mind that the person who has the answer to your question might be away from their computer right now, so you may have to wait to get your answer
<gabkdlly> kawazu: did you check to see whether thunar is using a lot of resources (CPU), or of other processes are getting in the way?
<kawazu> well... first: double-clicking "Home" on my desktop, it takes 15 .. 30 seconds to open a new Thunar window. second: using "new window" in Thunar (CTRL+N?) makes a new window pop up, but sometimes it again takes up to half a minute for the new window to display the content of the current folder and make it respond to user input. three: closing the window sometimes takes the same amount of time, again in between 15 and 30 secs.
<kawazu> ... no real issues to mention asides that. no removable drives / usb storage, no network file systems, no exceptional load in terms of CPU and/or ram... :(
<TheSheep> kawazu: can you reproduce it reliably or is it completely random?
<kawazu> I am not sure whether the thunar-archive-plugin can be blamed for that as it _seems_ to happen especially after unpacking larger zip files this way (right-click + "unpack here"), but this reproduction is not reliable unfortunately...
<TheSheep> do you have gam_server running?
<TheSheep> is it a standard installation of xubuntu, or did you change something?
<kawazu> the gam_server is running, yes. It's a mixed-up ubuntu system installed from an 8.04 medium but by now containing more than just the xubuntu packages of course, carefully selected. :)
<TheSheep> kawazu: can you kill all instances of thunar and Thunar, and start thunar from terminal to see if there are any messages?
<TheSheep> kawazu: if possible, try to reproduce the problem with thunar running that way
<kawazu> (thunar:2631): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_model_row_has_child_toggled: assertion `path != NULL' failed
<kawazu> .... but this possibly isn't the cause, is it? killed all processes, started "thunar", browsed to a folder below $HOME, and waited (20s) for the content to appear...
<TheSheep> what version of ubuntu is it?
<TheSheep> what version of thunar?
<kawazu> ubuntu is 8.04, thunar is at 0.9.0-4ubuntu2 ...
<TheSheep> 64 or 32 bit?
<kawazu> 32bits, at the moment.
<kawazu> (closing the window lasted for about half a minute without a message in the terminal before I killed it using CTRL+C ... :/ )
<TheSheep> kawazu: I found one user who had a similar problem after upgrading some libraries, the problem disappeared when he restarted the system -- they think it was caused by somel ibrary trying to use old versions of updated libraries...
<TheSheep> kawazu: but it doesn't sound probable to me
<kawazu> TheSheep, nope, at least I haven't seen any upgrades in libraries after the last reboot...
<TheSheep> kawazu: I can't see any similar bug reported, you might want to report a bug or maybe try asking on #thunar or #xfce
<kawazu> okay... thanks for the help then, gonna check there. :)
<TheSheep> kawazu: obviously I cannot reproduce your bug too
<kawazu> never mind. it's rather odd indeed. :)
<bullium> does xubuntu typically have a splash screen on boot up?
<TheSheep> bullium: yes
<bullium> hmm...any reason you could think that mine isn't working...I mean the system boots fine I just see a blank screen until the login manager launches
<TheSheep> bullium: maybe the resolution is wrong? you can set it in /etc/upsplash, or something like that
<TheSheep> /etc/usplash.conf
<bullium> TheSheep, ok 1 sec
<bullium> TheSheep, that resolution is much larger than this LCD can do...thats prolly it
<bullium> brb checking :)
<kripz> what ssh clients are designed for xubuntu?
<ablomen> kripz, ehm just ssh?
<ablomen> or whatever frontend you where using in gnome/kde
<ablomen> they should all work fine in xfce
<bullium> TheSheep, didn't seem to do it
<bullium> I can see the splash for short period of time after i made the change and rebooted...but I saw it while it was shutting down so X had already been loaded
<persi> how do I remove old builds so they don`t waste any space?
<peter77> ﻿recently ubuntu froze whilst in firefox, I could not move the mouse, caps lock or any other keyboard commands apart from cutting the power
<cody-somerville> Not even four hours until the big Xubuntu meeting!! :) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1499
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: where?
<cody-somerville> #ubuntu-meeting
<TheSheep> ah, right, thanks
<JannoTT> cody u some big guy in xubuntu?
<zoredache> JannoTT: he is the project leader I blieve
<JannoTT> Leader? :O
<JannoTT> That's awesome. :P
<Ekushey> hi guys, what is xubuntu equavalent of gksudo/kdesudo?
 * Ekushey says hi to jussi01
<zoredache> gksu is on xubuntu
 * jussi01 waves to Ekushey
<Ekushey> alright, thanks zoredache
<martosurf> hi, happy to be here =) | i'm downloading xubuntu to compare xfce with gnome, i like the idea behind xfce and may be want to make this disto the one for my box so, WHAT DIFFERENCES will i have with gnome, as an end user?
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> martosurf, Xubuntu is generally faster!! :)
<martosurf> hi cody! yeah and i love that!
<martosurf> please excuseme a moment
<zoredache> martosurf: one difference that is freqently asked about here is that the file-browser (thunar) doesn't automagically support smb or other network protocols.
<Mortis> I am having a problem while trying to install Xubuntu with the desktop image
<Mortis> I try to boot it natively, and everything runs fine up untill I actually try to install the OS
<lc2> and then it randomly freezes at installation time?
<Mortis> I press install, and it goes through a load up with the Xubuntu logo
<Mortis> then it goes to Busybox :-/
<Mortis> And nothing happens.
<lc2> haha wut
<Mortis> Yeeeah. I've been looking around for a fix for a while...I can't find a thing.
<Mortis> I should be able to run Xubuntu...I have the specs
<lc2> what about the alternative installer?
<Mortis> I haven't tried it for Xubuntu, I didn't know there was one.
<Mortis> I'm screwed though, cause I'm out of discs
<lc2> oh :\
<Mortis> Yeah...
<lc2> umm, can't you start the alternative installer from the boot menu?
<Mortis> What do you mean? I don't have the alternative.
<lc2> yeah, i mean from the standard desktop ISO
<Mortis> I don't believe so.
<Mortis> The weird thing is...now it won't read my Xubuntu CD
<Mortis> -_-
<lc2> okayyy
<lc2> that is weird
<Mortis> Wait...
<Mortis> Yeah it can
<Mortis> nevermind
<Mortis> I tried installing Ubuntu through Wubi
<Mortis> but that was horrible
<Mortis> With Xubuntu, would you recommend going to Demo and Full Installation?
<lc2> Mortis: whatever you did before which made it die, do the opposite of that
<Mortis> I just booted it up natively, which is essentially what this is going to do...
<Mortis> It's asking for me to restart and leave the disc in the tray
<Mortis> So, it's going to be the same thing. It did this with Ubuntu as well...
<Mortis> I used the alternative Ubuntu release, then it told me it coulnd't find RELEASE file on the disc
<Mortis> Possibly because it was too big for the disc.
<lc2> well, wtf
<Mortis> Yeah.
<Mortis> Should I just try a completely different distro?
<Mortis> :-/
<Mortis> I'm not really wanting to lean that way, but it might be my only option.
<lc2> if xubuntu doesn't work, then that seems like a reasonable thing to do
<zoredache> martosurf: are you runing an md5 check before you write the image?
<zoredache> ack.. Mortis rather
<zoredache> or if you boot of a disk does the verify complete?
<Mortis> md5 check?
<Mortis> When I wrote it to a disc, it verified it.
<Mortis> I used imgburn
<zoredache> I am not talking about your cd-writer software
<zoredache> I am talking about either the menu entry on the boot screen.  Or running a utility to verify your download was good
<zoredache> you should do one or both of those whenever you are downloading isos for linux
<zoredache> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<martosurf> zoredache: i'm planning to use xubuntu as my primary desktop system and i will connect to internet only, no intranets here
<martosurf> zoredache: also, where can i download a windows app to check downloaded ISOs md5
<martosurf> ?
<zoredache> !md5 | martosurf
<ubottu> martosurf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<martosurf> cool =)
<martosurf> see you people, tnx 4 your kind support, yeahh!
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> So I do an md5 sum on the ISO?
<Mortis> I'm confused by this cd\path\to\cddir
<Mortis> I don't ever know what to enter...
<zoredache> Mortis: it is strongly reccomended as a way to be certain that your download was good
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> For path do I just put the path of the ISO or what?
<zoredache> sorry but path to what?
<Mortis> the command prompt to run md5
<Mortis> it says cd \path\to\cddir
<Mortis> It says to enter that.
<zoredache> ah.. I just noticed those links only seem to provide a command line version... for checking md5.... I usually use md5summer (http://www.md5summer.org/download.html)
<Mortis> Alright now ho do I check xubuntu?
<Mortis> I see a list of folders...
<Mortis> annnnd create sums verify sums
<Mortis> Do I create a sum from Xubuntu
<zoredache> first you chould check the 'xubuntu-desktop.iso' file you downloaded
<Mortis> then verify it?
<Mortis> I don't know how to do that, that's what I'm asking :-/
<Mortis> I'm creating a sum for it...
<Mortis> Is that the wrong thing to do?
<zoredache> that should be fine... the sum for the official files are on the download site
<Mortis> Oh
<zoredache> Mortis: so here http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<zoredache> so the sum that is getting generate should exactly match the sum on that link for the file you downloaded
<Mortis> Ok
<Mortis> I have to match up the text?
<zoredache> yes
<Mortis> Okay, well it all looks good.
<Mortis> I'm using xubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<lc2> Mortis: if you're not using a 64-bit amd machine i'm going to eat you
<Mortis> No, I am.
<lc2> k.
<Mortis> Oh, no wait.
<lc2> thought i'd check
<zoredache> Mortis: so when you boot off that cd one of the options will be to verify the disk.  Running that will let you know that your burn was good
<Mortis> 64 bit?
<lc2> Mortis: what processor do you have
<Mortis> I thought it meant AMD Athlon 64+
<Mortis> Yeah I am..
<lc2> hm
<Mortis> Do you want my specs?
<lc2> can't hurt i guess
<Mortis> Alright
<Mortis> AMD Athlon 64+ 1.8ghz
<Mortis> ATI AIW 9800 Pro
<Mortis> 1 Gig RAM
<Mortis> I'm not sure about the mobo
<lc2> wait, apparently yeah, that is the right iso
<Mortis> Yeah
<Mortis> ;)
<Mortis> I still don't know why it's loading me into the BusyBox command prompt...
<Mortis> It does it for Ubuntu as well
<lc2> me neither
<TheSheep> it does it when it fails to mount the root direcotry
<Mortis> There's so many things that it could be D:
<TheSheep> directory
<lc2> TheSheep: ooh
<Mortis> Well can I redirect it to mount the correct root directory?
<Mortis> Oh no wait.
<TheSheep> Mortis: it's the root= option in the boot line
<lc2> Mortis: it suggests a more fundamental problem
<Mortis> Yeah, I figured.
<Mortis> What the hell D:
<Mortis> I guess I just can't run Ubuntu
<Mortis> I had it installed thru Wubi earlier...
<Mortis> Uninstalled that.
<lc2> TheSheep: what is the root directory in that context
<zoredache> the cdrom usually I believe
<TheSheep> lc2: the /
<lc2> TheSheep: i know what the root directory is
<TheSheep> is that livecd?
<lc2> TheSheep: i meant what it was trying to mount on /
<TheSheep> on livecd it's a unionfs of a ramdisk and the cd
<TheSheep> on normal install it's whatever partition you installed to
<lc2> mhm
<Mortis> Gah.
<Mortis> This is beginning to annoy me :(
<TheSheep> when it cannot mount it, it usually means that your computer has some disk controller that is poorly supported and it cannot get to the disk
<Mortis> I should just be able to boot it up with the disc in the tray, right?
<lc2> Mortis: yes
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> TheSheep, what would you suggest I do?
<lc2> i suggest the alternative installer
<TheSheep> on livecd it may mean that the cd is broken or that it cannot access the cd drive for some reason
<TheSheep> Mortis: did you check the cd for defects?
<Mortis> It does the same thing when I try to do that.
<Mortis> At least with Ubuntu.
<TheSheep> then the alternate cd won't work probably
<Mortis> Nope. It didn't.
<TheSheep> Mortis: when you press f1, it should give you some help about possible boot options, you might try these
<Mortis> It installed up until it looked for a file called 'Release'
<Mortis> The only other boot options are to try, or install inside windows.
<TheSheep> Mortis: ah, so the alternate cd booted?
<Mortis> I already had it installed inside windows, and I don't want that again. It limited me to like 3 gigs
<TheSheep> Mortis: did you try checking that for defects?
<Mortis> Yes, the alternate booted (for Ubuntu) but it failed to read a file.
<Mortis> Hm. No, I'll do that now.
<Mortis> I'll brb
<Mortis> Even if the CD is defective, I'll still have the problem
<Mortis> and I'm out of blank discs
<Mortis> Okay, brb
<maristo> hi all
<zoredache> hi
<maristo> saluton
<Mortis> Alright, I'm back.
<Mortis> Ubuntu's alternative CD couldn't mount either.
<Mortis> Could it be a problem with my drive?
<lc2> yes, it very well could be
<Mortis> Xubuntu and Ubuntu refuse to mount...
<Mortis> I'm assuming all I can do about that is to buy a new one...
<TheSheep> Mortis: did you burn them at the slowest possible speed?
<Mortis> No.
<Mortis> I burned them at 40X
<Mortis> :-/
<TheSheep> and with a newer drive?
<Mortis> Which is what the CDs are meant for.
<Mortis> I'm not sure how old this drive is
<Mortis> It
<Mortis> is probably about 2 or 3 years old
<TheSheep> Mortis: the problem is, the faster the burning speed, the smaller the changes on the cd's surface, and old drives can have trouble reading them
<Mortis> Ah.
<Mortis> ...I need more blank CDs then
<TheSheep> Mortis: with slow burning speed, the laser touches the surface longer
<Mortis> I'll burn them at a slower speed.
<Mortis> What would you recommend?
<TheSheep> there are also methods of installing ubuntu without cd
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> Mortis: the slowest your drive can do
<Mortis> Probably 16x
<TheSheep> Mortis: that's usually either 2x or 10x
<Mortis> Oh
<Mortis> Alright
<Mortis> I know you can install from USB
<Mortis> Wait
<Mortis> If my drive can't read it on boot
<Mortis> why can it read it perfectly fine in Windows?
<Mortis> The autoruns and stuff still work
<Mortis> It just doesn't mount natively...
<Mortis> Oh shit, you can install it from the hard disk? I thought about that, but didn't think it was possible.
<TheSheep> !swear
<Mortis> Does Ubuntu have NTFS read/write support?
<ubottu> Factoid swear not found
<TheSheep> pleae don't swear :)
<Mortis> Sorry.
<zoredache> !ntfs | Mortis
<ubottu> Mortis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Mortis> Ughhhhh. This is so confusing :-/
<zoredache> If it was easy, then it wouldn't be fun
<Mortis> lol
<Mortis> Alright, well I'm going to try and install from hard disk...anyone willing to help me with that?
<TheSheep> it might be hard without a livcd or a working linux on the box already
<Mortis> Well this is my only other option :-/
<Mortis> I realy need to figure out what partitioning is
<Mortis> I thought it was just setting aside a certain amount of disk space for a certain OS
<Mortis> or folder
<TheSheep> in fact it's dividign your disk into parts
<Mortis> That's what I thought
<Mortis> So what is this talk of FAT32 and NTFS
<Mortis> ?
<TheSheep> each part is called a "partition" and can be formatted differently
<charlie-tca> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Mortis> No, no, no. I'm not using Wubi again.
<TheSheep> fat32 or ntfs (and on linux ext2, ext3, xfs, reiserfs, etc.) are the ways that a partition can be organized
<Mortis> It only gave me 6 gigs of space for linux total.
<Mortis> :-/
<Mortis> And it wasn't fixable.
<Mortis> Which would you prefer?
<TheSheep> ext3
<TheSheep> it's the default for (x)ubuntu
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> How many gigs does it normally give Linux?
<Mortis> Or do I decide that?
<TheSheep> nit sure, you need about 3-4GB for default install
<TheSheep> you decide
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> Well, I have to go mow the lawn.
<Mortis> Meh.
<TheSheep> unless you tell it to decide for you, then it looks at the free space and somehow calculates the sizes
<Mortis> I'm going to try and get some new blank CDs and record at a slower speed
<cody-somerville> Hello Everyone!! :)
<Mortis> Though I still don't understand why it would run the autorun, but not mount the image when booting
<cody-somerville> The very important Xubuntu community meeting is starting in a few minutes in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<TheSheep> Mortis: cleaning the cd drive might help too
<cody-somerville> Please feel free to come, listen, participate, and help shape Xubuntu's future! :)
<Mortis> You mean like dusting it and such?
<TheSheep> Mortis: yes
<Mortis> It's probably extremely dusty
<Mortis> But, all my other CDs work. It's just Ubuntu.
<TheSheep> Mortis: the problem is that it has to read the whole cd, each and every file
<Mortis> Yes.
<Mortis> But why would that mean it can't mount the image?
<Mortis> It loaded up all the files indivdually when opening up in Windows
<TheSheep> Mortis: you might be able to read the file list from the cd, but it would give your errors if you tried to read some of these files, probably
<Mortis> At least the alternate.
<Mortis> Oh
<TheSheep> note the "probably" ;)
<Mortis> Well the only error I got was it couldn't read a file called 'Release'
<TheSheep> one file is enough to fail
<Mortis> Yeah
<Mortis> But, I'm wondering why it couldn't read it.
<Mortis> Eh
<Mortis> I'll just trying burning at a slower speed
<Mortis> What would you suggest, 10x or something?
<TheSheep> set 1x and the burning program will up it for you to the lowest possible
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> Well, I'll call someone and ask for a blank cd
<Mortis> lol
<Mortis> Cause I have no more
<Mortis> Anyways, thanks for the help.
<Mortis> I have to go though.
<TheSheep> good luck
<hyppias> anyone got this little bluetooth dongle from TRUST working ?
<hyppias> are there gnokii binaries around ?
<hyppias> \join gnokii
<awec> hi
<awec> does anyone here use xinerama with their xubuntu?
<Mortis> Okay
<Mortis> I'm back
 * awec is having problems in that he cannot drag windows across monitors in xinerama
<Mortis> awec, how'd you do that?
<awec> do what?
<Mortis> Did you just use "/me"?
<awec> yea
<awec> 0.o ?
 * Mortis can't install Ubuntu due to a BusyBox bug coming up after the B
<Mortis> CRAP
<RadicalDreamer> Hello.
<lc2> ohai
<RadicalDreamer> I have a problem. All of a sudden my PCMCIA wireless card dose not seem to work anymore. I have a Xubuntu 8.04 and my card is a D-Link GWL-630. Revision E2.
<Mortis> Does ayone know any other possible reasons as to why BusyBox opesn when I try to install Ubuntu
<Mortis> ?
<RadicalDreamer> This morning it went just fine.
<RadicalDreamer> Oops does
<RadicalDreamer> Oops DWL-G630
<RadicalDreamer> So, I dare to ask, WTF?
<RadicalDreamer> At ifconfig wlan0, it seems to be OK, even the MAC address is right.
<RadicalDreamer> But the Network Manager stopped recognizing it.
<cody-somerville> weird.
<Jeren> I'm back... <.<
<Jeren> Anyways, I just did a restart on my box after my SFTP locked up and now I'm getting "Could not start the X server..."
<Jeren> Any reason why this would come up?
<RadicalDreamer> So, no ideas for my problem?
<cody-somerville> Mortis, that doesn't usually mean good things :/
<cody-somerville> Jeren, Did you change your X server configuration?
<cody-somerville> Jeren, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cody-somerville> RadicalDreamer, You'll probably have more luck ask hardware questions like that in #ubuntu :)
<Jeren> I tried that, and it froze... then I did a reboot and now it seems to be coming up fine, now...
<Jeren> Unfortunately, now I have no panels yet again...
<Jeren> Well, I apparently have one panel in the top left corner, with a button that does nothing
<cody-somerville> Jeren, hmm..
<Jeren> I'm so tired of these things happening out of nowhere :\
<charlie-tca> Jeren, do you need help getting the panels back?
<Jeren> I do
<Jeren> Considering I'm more of a GUI guy than a command line guy (at least with Linux, as I'm still building my experience)
<charlie-tca> Here is what I used when mine went away.
<cody-somerville> Jeren, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<Jeren> 8.04
<Jeren> Installed it Monday or Tuesday
<charlie-tca> Type  Alt+F2           (to open the run window)
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: should I step out?
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, go ahead :)
<cody-somerville> I was just going to point Jeren to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures if he was interested in helping me figure out what was causing his issues.
<charlie-tca> Now type  xfce4-panel     (command to start panels)
<Jeren> Tried that already, Charlie. (I had a similar issue last week and I checked my chat log)
<Jeren> Doesn't do anything.
<Jeren> Technically, there is one panel there. Its a square, sitting in the top left corner of my screen. It has one button, called "New Item", that does nothing.
<charlie-tca> did you try it using  gksu xfce4-panel
<cody-somerville> Jeren, if not, don't try that now :P
<Jeren> I did not
<Jeren> I just tried xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> you're right
<cody-somerville> Jeren, So the panel is already loaded?
<Jeren> Cody: I've got that debugging page up
<cody-somerville> Just right click it, and click properties
<cody-somerville> and then make it full width and what not
<Jeren> Some panel, yes. Just not the normal ones
<cody-somerville> and add your second panel back
<Jeren> I can't change the width of it
<cody-somerville> try this:
<cody-somerville> press alt+f2 and run: killall xfce4-panel
<Jeren> My only option regarding the panel is "Customize Panel", and it just allows me to change the pixel size, which affects both sides of the square. The drop down menu to choose a Panel only has this panel in it
<Jeren> Done
<cody-somerville> Describe to me what happened?
<cody-somerville> *happened
<Jeren> That square disappeared
<Jeren> Its not an overly detailed description, but thats the truth
<Jeren> :P
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> Now, alt+f2
<charlie-tca> :)
<Jeren> Ok
<cody-somerville> rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<cody-somerville> This will delete the Xfce4 panel's config files for your user.
<cody-somerville> After you do this, we'll copy the default ones back over.
<Jeren> Ok
<Jeren> Got that done
<cody-somerville> So once you execute that command, press alt+f2 again and type this:
<cody-somerville> cp -r /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/
<Jeren> done
<cody-somerville> now, open the run dialogue once more by press alt+f2 again and type:
<cody-somerville> xfce4-panel &
<Jeren> whats the & for?
<Jeren> Cody: I did that command and only the square has returned. The normal two panels have not.
<cody-somerville> Jeren, can you take a screenshot for me?
<Jeren> Um
<Jeren> Haven't done a screenshot in Linux before
<Jeren> Still the PrtScn button?
<charlie-tca> yes
<cody-somerville> Jeren, potentially, lol
<Jeren> What do I do with it, then?
<Jeren> I've hit the PrtScn button...
<Jeren> Where do I paste it?
<cody-somerville> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553015
<Jeren> So...
<Jeren> Which one of those ways do you suggest?
<Jeren> Gimp?
<cody-somerville> Gimp is probably the simplest at this point
<cody-somerville> For some reason, it seems like you're computer isn't very healthy right now, lol
<Jeren> and its a fresh install of Xubuntu 8.04 :\
<Jeren> All I've done in the past couple days is install Apache, PHP, MySQL, and Webmin
<cody-somerville> Webmin isn't supported by Ubuntu.
#xubuntu 2008-06-19
<Jeren> http://img.joshspadd.com/screen1.jpg
<Jeren> ^ The screenshot, as requested
<Jeren> I wanted Webmin so I could have some kind of graphical interface to work with for the system. It worked fine on 7.10
<cody-somerville> If you create a new account, is it all messed up like this too?
<Jeren> I haven't tried.
<Jeren> I only know how to make new accounts via the Users option in the menu
<Jeren> And I have a couple minutes before my coworker locks up the office...so... I'm assuming this won't be fixed soon?
<cody-somerville> Jeren, I wouldn't want to rush anything.
<cody-somerville> Jeren, However please come back soon and we can fix your issue.
<Jeren> Well, my next day in the office is Monday... and we'll see how everyone's patience is this week <.<
<Jeren> Thanks for your help.
<cody-somerville> Oh.
<cody-somerville> Wait
<cody-somerville> Is this going to be used by other people?
<Jeren> Not the desktop, no.
<cody-somerville> Oh, okay.
<Jeren> But I am using the box for some web development that I'm supposed to have done soon
<Jeren> Hence the Apache/PHP/MySQL
<cody-somerville> If that was the case and you were in a crunch, I'd tell you to setup ssh and I'd do it for you.
<Jeren> Nah, its alright.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Jeren> Probably wouldn't have the time to do that anyways... :P
<Jeren> But thanks again. I'll be back soon.
<cody-somerville> *waves*
<Mortis> D:
<Mortis> TheSheep: I am still having problems with my xubuntu/ubuntu installs.
<cody-somerville> Mortis, whats your problem?
<Mortis> Anytime I try to install Ubuntu
<Mortis> It loads the splash screen and goes to BusyBox
<Mortis> I'm doing it natively
<Mortis> With version 8.04. Someone told me to try Gutsy and then update to Hardy
<Mortis> Meh
<cody-somerville> Mortis, One second please.
<cody-somerville> Mortis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768933
<Mortis> Cheers
<Mortis> I'll try this
<Mortis> Ugh
<Mortis> I wish I could read this as I am booting up Ubuntu
<Mortis> heh
<zoredache> you could print it maybe?
<Mortis> No printer
<Mortis> heh
<Mortis> Agh. This didn't help at all :-/
<Mortis> I've done what the guy has been saying to do.
<Mortis> Most of it is him asking for error logs
<Mortis> But, he said it's a general error with 8.04 that is beyond his domain.
<cody-somerville> Well, I'd like to see what the error messages are.
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> I'll try.
<Mortis> Let me write this stuff down first.
<Mortis> I'll be back in a minute.
<greg__> hi
<cody-somerville> Hi
<greg__> there anyway to get evga indtube tuner to work?
<cathartia> How do I lock my screen?
<lc2> sec
<lc2> shit, xubuntu doesn't use xscreensaver?
<cathartia> I used to have a screensaver - now it doesn't come up
<cathartia> I used to be able to lock my screen with ctrl-alt-delete but now it doesn't work
<lc2> oh.
<lc2> you can create a shortcut to gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<lc2> i suppose
<lc2> except here, it doesn't seem to think that the screensaver daemon is running
<cathartia> ** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<Mortis> I'm back with errors!
<Mortis> Ok. So, these came up numerous times in the casper.log
<Mortis> stdin: I/O error
<Mortis> init: /init: 1: cannot open /dev/sdc: No medium found
<Mortis> That error came up numerous times, but sdc was different each time. It came up as sdd, sdc, sde, sdf, plenty of times
<lc2> wow what
<cody-somerville> It looks like it can't detect your drive.
<Mortis> Gosh darnit...
<Mortis> Is it because my drive is NTFS?
<cody-somerville> I'm thinking it can't find your cd-rom drive
<cody-somerville> but I could be wrong
<Mortis> Oh.
<Mortis> Well the thing is, it opens perfectly fine in windows. The autorun
<Mortis> But that's probably completely unrelated to installing natively.
<cody-somerville> Try installing with wubi
<Mortis> I did. I don't want to do it again. It limited me to 6 gigs of space...for all of linux
<Mortis> I couldn't partition it either.
<cody-somerville> They may have updated that
<cody-somerville> and you can still access ntfs from within it
<Mortis> It was just yesterday :-/
<cody-somerville> so you get the rest of your drive
<cody-somerville> but be warned that if you shutdown windows incorrectly then Linux won't boot because the ntfs drive will be marked as dirty, lol
<Mortis> Well, if I do install thru Wubi again, I'll need your help partitioning my drive so I have at least 30 gigs for Linux.
<Mortis> Maybe 25. I have 55 gigs free on my D: drive, so.
<cody-somerville> Mortis, I doubt you'll need my help
<Mortis> I don't know
<cody-somerville> Mortis, you'll just resize your windows partition and create an ext3 partition with the new empty space
<cody-somerville> It is basically a click, drag, click click click operation :)
<Mortis> That's where you're wrong, I will. XD
<Mortis> This is my first time talking about partitioning or using Linux
<Mortis> SO. I'm quiet uninformed when it comes to this.
<cody-somerville> Ok
<Mortis> When I had installed through wubi before, I was told that it wasn't even running Linux as an OS.
<cody-somerville> I hope you don't lose any of your data
<cody-somerville> Thats not true
<Mortis> It was more like an App, and that it didn't really have any physical space on my drive
<cody-somerville> No, incorrect.
<cody-somerville> Have you ever heard of a swap file?
<Mortis> Nope.
<cody-somerville> Okay
<cody-somerville> Well, basically, it is just creating one big special file on your windows hard drive to store linux
<cody-somerville> But you're still really running linux when you boot into it
<Mortis> That's what I thought. Cause when I went to look for my linux folder, it wasn't there.
<Mortis> It was just a bunch of unrecognizable files
<Mortis> Anyways, I'm pretty sure I'll need help partitioning.
<lc2> Mortis: when you install wubi, you *aren't partitioning*
<lc2> you're creating a giant file on your NTFS disk
<Mortis> Well then I don't want to do that, because then I can't change the size of space it uses.
<lc2> there is nothing to go wrong
<cody-somerville> aestetix, `23AZ23
<lc2> and yes, you can change the amount of space it uses, at installation
<shane__> any one know if we have an equivalent to the app Folder Lock
<Mortis> It never asked before :-/
<lc2> but it's not "partionining" as such
<Mortis> I'll try this again.
<lc2> Mortis: it does ask
<Mortis> The highest I can go is 30 gigs. :-/
<Mortis> What if I want to go higher than that?
<cody-somerville> Mortis, You can create a real linux partition if you want
<Mortis> Which is what I want to do.
<Mortis> I don't know why, but I really don't like the idea of Wubi.
<cody-somerville> And for good reason :)
<Mortis> I guess it's just me wanting to learn more about partitioning and Linux
<Mortis> So I don't get stuck in this "lulz noob" stage with Wubi.
<Mortis> By just running everything like windows.
<Mortis> Well, not like windows
<Mortis> but
<Mortis> I feel like I'm not learning anything by using a windows installer for a completely different OS.
<lc2> Mortis: seems to me that using it is more important than installing it
<lc2> you know?
<Mortis> Well yes, but my point is, I want to learn something from this instead of taking the easy way out
<Mortis> I want to learn about partitioning and codes using Linux
<Mortis> That came out wrong.
<lc2> Mortis: i think that's overrated, tbh
<Mortis> Eh. Either way, I'd much rather have a partition for Linux than have a swap file
<lc2> k.
<Mortis> If worst comes to worst, I'll have to resort to Wubi.
<lc2> or another distro
<Mortis> Yes, but I really don't like the looks of any of the other ones.
<zoredache> Mortis: you could play around inside vmware... it will give you closer to a 'real-world' experience then wubi
<Mortis> BWAHHAHA
<Mortis> A blessing! More blank CDs!
<lc2> Mortis: win
<lc2> Mortis: have you thought about installing a 32-bit version?
<Mortis> That's the version I have right now.
<Mortis> The only 64bit version of anything I have tried to install is Xubuntu.
<cody-somerville> Mortis, did your error log look like this?:
<cody-somerville> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10172960/casper.log
<Mortis> Pretty much.
<Mortis> Wait, no.
<Mortis> I didn't have the fda: No such devices found error
<Mortis> Mine said "sdc: No medium found"
<Mortis> And mine didn't have stdin: error 0
<Mortis> Nevermind, no mine looked nothing like that.
<Mortis> lol
<Mortis> I'm going to try Gutsy, and see if I can update to hardy, let alone get Gutsy installed.
<cody-somerville> the numbers and letter for the files might be different
<lc2> Mortis: you mentioned an error with stdin though
<cody-somerville> but the rest is the same, right?
<Mortis> Yes
<Mortis> No
<Mortis> I didn't have chroot errors
<lc2> Mortis: the chroot errors are related to the sort of problem you have
<Mortis> My stdin error was stdin: I/O error
<Mortis> What is the diagnosis for that problem then?
<Mortis> Bad drive?
<lc2> ask that guy --->
<cody-somerville> Mortis, Are you using the live cd or alternative?
<Mortis> livecd
<Mortis> The alternative doesn't mount
<Mortis> and it says it can't find the 'release' file.
<Mortis> It gets to the installation thugh, at least.
<Mortis> Well, I have 50 CDs now. I'm going to try and install Gutsy, then update to Hardy.
<Mortis> This is only going to work through trial and error.
<Mortis> 8-B
<lc2> Mortis: if they're a different brand of CD, try burning the alternative install again
<lc2> it could just be crappy cds
<cody-somerville> Mortis, This is Hardy you're attempting to install thus far?
<jokoon> Hello
<cody-somerville> Hi
<jokoon> bluetooth not working in xubuntu, what can I do ?
<cody-somerville> One second
<Mortis> Yes Cody.
<Mortis> Also, I was using Memorex CDs before. I'm about to use Sony now.
<cody-somerville> jokoon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cody-somerville> Mortis, I don't think the installer is correctly detecting your cd-rom drive
<Mortis> What can I do about it?
<cody-somerville> please join #ubuntu-installer
<Mortis> Okay, I'm in it.
<nubuntu> hey guys wassup 2nite.  having a little prob with google earth.  installed it on this machine with seemingly no prob, but when it started up dialog box suggested that graphics card needed new driver, so i went thru the process of finding my card (tnt2 legacy), and then installed the legacy driver from 'add-remove', followed by sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' as per instruction.  but now earth...
<nubuntu> ...crashes on startup, and seemingly some other things as well... any ideas?
<colinl> Hi
<colinl> I'm getting stupid popups when plugging in USB removables devices
<colinl> "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable, no <-- (action, result)"
<colinl> from what I gathered it comes from PolicyKit
<colinl> anyone else has that?
<hyppias> which mobile phone brands  have good linux support ?
<colinl> hyppias: I've had success with Sony ericcson and motorola
<colinl> I'd guess Nokia, too, but didn't try any since ages
<hyppias> colinl; NOKIA IS BAAAAAD: GNOKII IS RATHER LIMITED, AND NOKIA ITSELF DOES NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT FOR LINUX
<hyppias> oops..sorry
<colinl> ^^
<colinl> hyppias: sony ericcson doesn't either (provide support), but they stick to standards so it works
<colinl> (phone as modem works, mass storage works)
<colinl> I don't use other features like PIM
<hyppias> I tried Gnokii on Nokia, but it's rather limited...
<excalibas> hello, i did a fresh install of xubuntu hardy, and i a am having some problems mounting partitions, xubuntu cant mount
<excalibas> ups
<excalibas> it doesnt mount automatic the outher partitions on the hd
<excalibas> and if i put a usb hd it mounts but cant unmount (eject)
<excalibas> is there a easy way to fix this please?
<vinnl> excalibas, you could try to check if a bug is reported at bugs.ubuntu.com and perhaps if there's a workaround in the comments
<vinnl> But I wouldn't know a solution :(
<excalibas> or mabie a hard one.... if someone can point me any direction would be great
<excalibas> vinnl: will see that
<excalibas> vinnl: i dont really know what i should look for
<vinnl> excalibas, me neither, really. A combination of "mount", "xubuntu" and USB perhaps
<excalibas> vinnl: and about the automatic mounting of internal paritions? i should use fstab?
<vinnl> excalibas, I think so, but I know nothing about that...
<excalibas> ok, thanks
<glitsj16> excalibas: yes, use fstab for automount
<glitsj16> if you need any assistance doing that, i'll be back in 5 minutes, pm me
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm trying to autostart an application using ~/.config/autostart/myapp.desktop. In this file, I've set a "Path=/path/to/run/in/" line, but it doesn't seem to take this in account. Ideas?
<Zelut> is there an official way of removing the xubuntu-desktop meta package?  I just tried and it didn't pull out anything it added.
<Riotta> Zelut
<Riotta> it's my favourite question
<Riotta> ^^
<TheSheep> Zelut: try apt-get autoremove
<Zelut> nothing listed..
<Zelut> i just used debfoster to manually clean it out, but shouldn't the removal of the meta package also remove its contents?
<Riotta> Zelut: what you want to stay ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop ?
<TheSheep> Zelut: only using autoremove
<Zelut> Riotta: I just installed it parallel to ubuntu-desktop to take a look and then tried removing when I was done.
<TheSheep> Zelut: you don't want to be forced to keep everything from xubuntu, right? you want to be able to uninstall gnumeric, for example
<Zelut> TheSheep: right. everything xubuntu-desktop added it should also remove, but its not listing anything when I do that other than the meta package itself.
<Riotta> here Zelut: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21441/
<Riotta> this command solve your problem
<TheSheep> Zelut: apt-get and synpatic keep track of which packages were installed manually and which were pulled in as dependencies. apt-get autoremove will remove the automatically pulled packages that no longer have their depndee
<Riotta> it's one big command
<TheSheep> Zelut: of course it all breaks in flames if you use aptitude
<Zelut> I installed with aptitude which should auto-add and auto-remove (aptitude includes the autoremove option), but nothing was removed.
<TheSheep> Zelut: jsut don't use aptitude
<TheSheep> just
<Riotta> see link I gaved to you
<holo> gaved
<holo> that was funny
<holo> is like double past
<holo> so much in the past, that one can hardly remember
<TheSheep> holo: English is evolving
<Zelut> aptitude remove works for other meta packages so why not xubuntu-desktop?
<Riotta> holo: stop trolling :d it's not my native language and I wanna be helpful
<holo> I know, but it's still funny
<TheSheep> Zelut: no idea, wanna fill a bug?
<Riotta> okay :d
<Riotta> Zelut: if you installed ubuntu-desktop with aptitude you should only type remove command to remove whole packages
<Riotta> like sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<Riotta> and it should remove all packages from this metapackage
<Zelut> Riotta: that's what I'm saying.  Its not working with either method.
<Zelut> http://pastebin.ca/1051216
<Zelut> example of installing with apt-get, removing and using autoremove.  Nothing is removed.
<Riotta> then do this manually: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21441/
<Riotta> it's clean and safe command
<Zelut> I understand the differences in apt-get and aptitude regarding auto-removal, etc.  What I'm wondering is if the package is broken so removal doesn't work
<Riotta> I don't think so
<Riotta> I had few time broken packages and it always removed it
<Riotta> it's not RPM, where package database corrupt often
<Riotta> technically you should be able to remove even broken package
<Zelut> so we don't have any answer to why I might need to remove each package individually?  I've tried with aptitude and apt-get, neither will remove the full contents.
<holo> Zelut, you can make a script that check every depend of a package to remove and remove not only the package, but also the depends
<holo> and I assure it doesn't take more than some minutes
<djouallah> stupid question, where to find audio channel volume
<djouallah> ok fine find it ;)
<holo> I have a bulgarian friend that when she wants to say a verb in the past, uses the present, though when wants to say in the present uses past... I'm still yet to found out why
<TheSheep> !ot | holo
<ubottu> holo: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holo> The channel wasn't active anyway
<holo> :]
<excalibas> how can i disable the login on xubuntu? (no pasword)
<TheSheep> excalibas: go to settings->login window and enable automatic login
<djouallah> excalibas, setting login manager
<excalibas> Thanks :D
<excalibas> ups, just lost my xfce4-pannel
<excalibas> got it
<slow-motion> hi
<peter77> ﻿I installed the kubuntu desktop by apt-get, I have tried aptitude remove and apt-get autoremove but both have just moved the meta package instead of the entire desktop
<TheSheep> peter77: how did you try both?
<Stroganoff> peter77: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<peter77> Stroganoff, thanx, done :-)
<peter77> pure xfce now
<peter77> and fluxbox
<Stroganoff> n1
<slow-motion> n8
<blondie> how do you create a script to execute a command?
<TheSheep> blondie: you write that command in a text file, and make the file executable
<blondie> TheSheep, how do you make it executable?
<TheSheep> blondie: that is, you add the 'execute' permission, you can do it by right-clicking, selecting properties and the the last tab
<TheSheep> blondie: got it?
<blondie> i did it using chmod a+x (filename) and the executable checkbox is checked on the Permissions tab but it still won't run
<TheSheep> blondie: how do you run it?
<glitsj16> blondie: did you add the she-bang as first line in your script ?
<TheSheep> glitsj16: bash in the default when there is no hashbang
<glitsj16> TheSheep: true, i don't know what kind of script blondie has made
<blondie> glitsj16: no, what's that mean?  !?
<TheSheep> blondie: you can specify what program to run it with by typing '#!path-to-theprogram' as the first line, for example #!/bin/bash
<blondie> i'm trying to execute a command during boot after all other services have loaded (the very last thing)
<glitsj16> blondie: each script is interpreted, the first line i.e. #!/bin/bash is a bash script, #!/usr/bin/perl is a perl script .. the system need to know what's in there, that's the genral idea
<TheSheep> blondie: then just add that command to the /etc/rc.local file, before the 'exit'
<TheSheep> blondie: be aware that it gets executed with root priviledges though
<blondie> TheSheep: i put it in /etc/rc.local/rc.5
<blondie> TheSheep: actually, i put a symbolic link to /home/scripts/<scriptname>
<TheSheep> blondie: rc.local is supposed to be a file
<blondie> It says 'bad interpreter' when I run it from the command line with !#<command>
<glitsj16> blondie: could you show the first line here please ?
<glitsj16> blondie: it is #! instead of !#, could be a typo you made here, double-check
<blondie> !#xm start linux
<ubottu> Factoid xm start linux not found
<blondie> I put the executable text file directly instead of a symbolic link FYI
<glitsj16> blondie: is xm the command you want to run ?
<blondie> xm
<glitsj16> and start linux are it's parameters ?
<blondie> glitsj16: yes, and it works from the command line
<blondie> and even when run from the same directory as the text file
<blondie> perhaps BASH is not the right thing?
<glitsj16> blondie: what's the location of xm ? /usr/bin or something else ? it needs that path as well
<blondie> not sure, how do i find it?
<glitsj16> blondie: could be, i'm not familiar with the command xm
<glitsj16> "locate xm" from terminal will tell you that
<blondie> locate command not found
<blondie> oops, it's in /usr/sbin
<glitsj16> blondie: and it is in a separate file on its own, not in one of those TheSheep mentioned ?
<glitsj16> blondie: if it is, try #!/bin/sh as first line and in your script point to /usr/sbin/xm start linux to run it
<blondie> I dont' have a file, I have rc.d and in that i have a folder rc5.d and i put the batch file in there
<glitsj16> blondie: ok, add the path to it in that case, /usr/sbin/xm linux start
<blondie> I did and it still doesn't run, but it no longer gives an error either
<blondie> and, mind you, i'm just typing ./StartVM for now
<blondie> oh, so don't use #!  ???
<blondie> better
<blondie> it ran manually, so if i restart the system will /etc/rc.d/rc4.d.StartVM execute automatically at boot
<blondie> ?
<glitsj16> blondie: i'm confused :) if it is a separate file you need the #!/bin/sh (that will tell the system to run it via shell)
<glitsj16> blondie: is that the only line that is in there ? the xm linux start bit ?
<blondie> glitsj16: when i put the she-bang in front and entered ./StartVM it didnt' run and gave no error
<blondie> when i removed the she-bang it ran
<blondie> the entire contents of /etc/rc.d/rc5/StartVM are /usr/sbin/xm start linux
<blondie> i guess just try it?  or do you think it won't work without she-bang?
<blondie> oh, btw, rc5.d is a directory, not a file
<glitsj16> blondie: ok, i still think you need the #!/bin/sh as first and only line at the top of the file StartVM
<glitsj16> blondie: something like this:
<blondie> glitsj16: does it concern you that nothing happens when you run it from the command line using ./StartVM
<blondie> ?
<jokoon> I beg you. I have a ibook G4, and my touchpad is going insane, making my cursor shaking like crazy, gimme some simple way to shut it down, even some config file to edit
<jokoon> or some soft
<jokoon> (and a way to mount a partition that was mounted when I was under ubuntu, and how make my bluetooth work like in ubuntu)
<glitsj16> blondie: if run in terminal yes it will work, because the terminal is in fact a shell, if run from that rc5 dir it needs it, but then ypou must start /usr/sbin/xm start linux on the next line, after #!/bin/sh
<blondie> glitsj16: ahhh, so #!/bin/sh on line 1 and /usr/sbin/xm start linux on the second line
<glitsj16> blondie: correct
<Genelyk> :D
<blondie> glitsj16: still not working  :(
<glitsj16> blondie: sorry; was at another channel, can i pm you ?
<blondie> it totally works from the command line ./StartVM, but not during boot
<blondie> OK
#xubuntu 2008-06-20
<baraka> anybody can help me to install wine in xubuntu?? thank you
<nubuntu> oh, man, i have big problems.  yesterday i installed earth on my xubox, and i was instructed to update my video drivers.  first i went to add/remove and installed the nvidia 'new driver' package, but then i realized i was sposed to install the legacy package (tnt2 driver), so i removed the 'new driver' package and replaced with the legacy driver.  then i ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable. ...
<nubuntu> ...earth never did work properly last nite, but i got tired of the hassle and moved on to oher things.  now, when i tried to log into my system, it crashed, and xubox told me to log in failsafe thru terminal.  i was able to start firefox and chatzilla this way, but there doesn't seem to be any window manager working now, my windows have no borders or icons for minimising or moving or...
<nubuntu> ...anything... PLEASE HELP!
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: are you still in failsafe terminal?
<Odd-rationale> i guess not...
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: hey, are you still in the failsafe terminal?
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: you there?
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: well, i have the term open its under these two windows (firefox & chatzilla)
<nubuntu> yes, but i can'
<nubuntu> can't figure out how to get the term window on top
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: well, the first thing i would do is remove some config files and try loggin in again. in the terminal try "rm -rf ~/.cache ~/.config" then logout and try logging in normally...
<nubuntu> i'm having a freakout moment
<nubuntu> i don't have a logout window, can i do that into the term and then just pull the plug?
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: do "exit"
<Odd-rationale> to logout
<nubuntu> i'm gonna lose you indefinitely when i do that, arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh
<nubuntu> lemme try
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: arrrrrrrggggghhhh, can't do any of those things, i typed the rm -rf ~/.cache ~/config, then exited and was not able to login normally
<nubuntu> if you don't have any other suggestions i'm considering fresh install, much as that idea does not appeal to my sense of inner peace
<nubuntu> is this a common problem i'm having related to updating drivers?
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: are you still here?  i did a whole install on this box after the problem with the nvidia config, etc... that you were helping me with.  now i'm functional, but my screen looks goofy, not crisp, etc... i lookd at 'display settings' and is only resolving 800 x 600.  how can i fix this?  my screen was beautiful befor te reinstall...
<nubuntu> ps. this is gutsy, for some reason the install kept hanging up during software install with my hardy disk.  should i use the update mgr to upgrade, and do you think that might fix the screenres issues?
<Ed_W> I'm looking for help configuring dual monitors on gutsy, if anybody is available.
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: are you still here?  i did a whole install on this box after the problem with the nvidia config, etc... that you were helping me with.  now i'm functional, but my screen looks goofy, not crisp, etc... i lookd at 'display settings' and is only resolving 800 x 600.  how can i fix this?  my screen was beautiful befor te reinstall...
<nubuntu> ps. this is gutsy, for some reason the install kept hanging up during software install with my hardy disk.  should i use the update mgr to upgrade, and do you think that might fix the screenres issues?
<nubuntu> or anybody in the room...
<nubuntu> as i think about it, tho, i was running gutsy before this and i din't have this prob.  could this be an x11 file thing?
<nubuntu> could someone remind me how to reset my default depth?
<nubuntu> is it mousepad xorg.cong/X11 ?
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Odd-rationale> then choose your resolution and driver. if you don't know what to choose on some, choose the default. then restart X when you are done
<nubuntu> hmmm... i can try that, but isn't there a simpler way that was just opening the x11 file with mousepad?  i can't find it in the docs anywhere, but i may not be searching right
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: you can try "gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Odd-rationale> "man xorg.conf" for the manual page...
<Odd-rationale> or ask here ;) i'll try to answer if i know...
<nubuntu> ooops, got bumped. you still there? i stopped the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because it lookd too complicated for me.  i'm afraid of screwing it up completely again.
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: you can try "gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Odd-rationale> "man xorg.conf" for the manual page...
<Odd-rationale> or ask here ;) i'll try to answer if i know...
<Odd-rationale> brb...
<nubuntu> ok, if i remember correctly, the last time i did this on another box i just changed the default depth under the monitor section from 24 to 16.  or was it from 16 to 24?
<nubuntu> ok, gonna restart x.  have a nice trip, see you in the fall ... :)
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: arrrrrrggggghhhh.  screen seemd to change some, but still looks goofy.  all the icons and text in the control area of firefox are all oversized and geeky.  what else might i adjust?
<mungewell2> hi. I have an issue where starting an xterm from the xfce menu restarts X, I can start one by double click /etc/X11/bin/xterm in thunar....
<mungewell2> any suggestion as to what might be screwed up?
<logan> Hi, my toshiba laptop has a wireless card that Xubuntu recognizes, it sees the networks, but just can not connect!, can anyone help me get internet please :)
<Narfee> it happens to me sometimes, on my Toshiba.... I just restarts, then it works !... I can't help you, sorry
<logan> ok
<logan> its weird, it says signal strength zero,but it sees it tho..
<Narfee> I know
<Narfee> me too
<logan> is there anyone that knows?
<DaveKong> There is a lot of stuff about wireless troubleshooting on the ubuntu forums I would check there
<manila> hi. i installed xubuntu in my office workstation. it works! however, i have a problem with the update manager. it just freezes. i tried apt-get update and then upgrade. Almost everything installed. five packages have been "kept back".
<DaveKong> you probably have a firewall blocking you
<DaveKong> I suggest but the apps on a cd or similar and then load from that to it
<DaveKong> *put
<DaveKong> you can use aptoncd
<DaveKong> that works pretty well
<DaveKong> or could be you need a key for the repository those are from
<TheSheep> DaveKong: that's not it...
<TheSheep> manila: which packages are kept back?
<manila> linux-generic ssl etc
<TheSheep> manila: try dist-upgrade instead
<manila> and i want to know what terminal command i need to use to "order" Update Manager not to automatically check for updates -- if possible
<manila> can you type the exact command here? i'm a newbie
<manila> TheSheep: can you type the exact command here? i'm a newbie
<TheSheep> manila: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<manila> thanks TheSheep
<Ben_Cs> anyone can help me please with setting usb audio in xfce4-mixer? i know the device is /dev/dsp1, but can't make xfce4-mixer control it.
<TheSheep> /dev/dsp1 is an OSS device, alsa uses different ones...
<Ben_Cs> <TheSheep> how do i set alsa to play usb audio then?
<TheSheep> no idea
<Ben_Cs> ok
<VEhystrix> Anyone mind helping me, My screen fills up with SQUASHFS errors when I beet the 8.04 Live CD
<TheSheep> VEhystrix: did you cjheck teh cd for defects?
<VEhystrix> how would I do that?
<TheSheep> VEhystrix: there is an option in the menu at the beginning
<VEhystrix> oh, ok, it's checking now...
<VEhystrix> Sorry, got disconnected...
<VEhystrix> anyhow, I checked my CD for errors and it found none...
<Ben_Cs> is there a xfce application that can boost the volume to more than the usual mixer gives?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: not really, you can try alsamixer
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: does it boost?
<TheSheep> no, but it displays more controls, maybe one of them is set too low for you
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: is it possible to boost sound in linux?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I have no idea what you are talking about
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: is it possible in linux to make sound volume more than the regular mixer allows you?
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, How exactly would something do that?
<TheSheep> attach additional speakers ;)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: you can do it in windows...    digitally increase volume
<TheSheep> mixer is already giving you the maximum, there is no hidden bottom
<TheSheep> oh, you can have sfotware volume control
<TheSheep> software
<Ben_Cs> and thap is called......?
<TheSheep> software volume control
<Ben_Cs> *the app
<Ben_Cs> app name
<TheSheep> many applications have it
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, Ask crimsun_
<cody-somerville> or TheMuso
<cody-somerville> They're sound guys
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I'm sure that mplayer, bmp and mpd have this
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: not sure about others
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: and you can enable it in alsa somehow probably
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: thought some mixer could do it for all apps
<Ben_Cs> well i'm off
<Ben_Cs> bye
<Riotta> is it safe to disable mountfs-bootclean.sh and waitnfs daemons at boot-up, If I don't use samba and not sharing folders with other computers in the web ?
<Riotta> in /etc/rcS.d
<AlexCONRAD> hi, does anyone have experience with .desktop files ? (desktop entries) I'm having an issue when an autostarted application doesn't seem to take in account the Path=/foo/bar key I've set in my file... ideas?
<maxamillion> oh crap! i just realized i missed the meeting the other day
<maxamillion> AlexCONRAD: what's the autostarted application?
<AlexCONRAD> a java application
<AlexCONRAD> maxamillion: it's support to run under a certain folder to find ".ini" files an such ...
<AlexCONRAD> it's supposed*
<maxamillion> huh
<thinkmassive> when I plug an external display into my laptop it isn't enabled until I reboot and I haven't tried looking for extended desktop yet... where can I find these settings?
<zellfaz1> does any one here know how to use makepasswd?
<zellfaz1> I am supposed to be using it to make encrypted passwords for icecast
<zellfaz1> but how am i supposed to know the password, if it doesnt accept an aurgument as a password, and doesnt give you an unencrypted form
<zellfaz1> oh
<zellfaz1> never mind it does
<brohan> I'm having a trouble with my wireless
<brohan> I'm on a laptop, due to some shenangians I got myself into a while back, I had to switch out the hard drive temporarily and put it in another computer. Ever since my wireless has been kind of wonky and been screwed up
<brohan> lets see if the new kernel will fix it
<maristo> hello
<maristo> what archiver in xubuntu is by default?
<maristo> file-roller?
<Genelyk> ? not is quezze
<hyppias> which phone is well supported on xubuntu ? nokia is kinda baaaad... I hear good rumours about ericsson...
<cody-somerville> Well...
<cody-somerville> my blackberry certainly doesn't work :)
<Genelyk> xD!
<Myrtti> Nokia ♥
<Myrtti> sorry, am biased
<Myrtti> do continue
<Genelyk> xD!
<hyppias> MYrrti: you have Nokia support on linux ? how ? gnokii ?
<hyppias> Myrtti: you have Nokia support on linux ? how ? gnokii ? I want to send sms at least , from my eeepc....
<Myrtti> gnome-phone-manager?
<hyppias> MYrtti: thing is, I use xfce, not gnome...
<xbj9000> still should work
<Myrtti> and xfce for the most parts uses gtk
<hyppias> xbj9000: thnink I could just install phone manager ?
<xbj9000> yeah most gnome apps run fine in xfce
<hyppias> I installed bluetooth stuff, and gnokii...but pairing breaks off....
<Myrtti> wammu is good too
<hyppias> hm... wammu first needs paired BT connection, which seems to be the problem here..
<Myrtti> so which phone do you've got?
<hyppias> nokia 6021
<Myrtti> oh, I've got the same
<hyppias> can you paste your config files ?
<Myrtti> basically it should Just Work if you've got all the bt stuff that are required installed
<hyppias> yeah, which prob. is the problem
<Myrtti> atleast I know the gnome-phone-manager should Just Work
<hyppias> but i have no pairing yet...
#xubuntu 2008-06-21
<Speckal> hi all
<MtRx> hi
 * IFlyGTi is away -( I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that... )- at 09:08p -( P:Off / L:Off )-
<homebrewcider> hey there, got a dual boot system, xubuntu being default, plugged a USB keyboard in, works in Xubuntu fine, but when son goes to select Windoze on boot, it won't let him go down to the windoze part at the boot screen
<homebrewcider> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> homebrewcider: does the keyboard not work at all in the boot menu (GRUB) ?
<cody-somerville> homebrewcider, his computer is too old and his bios doesn't support USB
<Odd-rationale> ah, i didn't realize that there were computers that old... :)
<homebrewcider> tried to hit the down button but to no avail
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, plug in a psaux keyboard and it'll work fine
<cody-somerville> er
<cody-somerville> homebrewcider,
<homebrewcider> I can boot to a usb drive if necessary so that would mean the bios was fine wouldn't it?
<homebrewcider> I'll work on this later
<cody-somerville> It isn't that the bios doesn't "support" usb
<cody-somerville> it doesn't support taking usb input
<phaedrus__> I have been having trouble running ubuntu on my thinkpad, and was wondering if Xubuntu might work better, but I'm not really sure what the difference is
<nubuntu> hola guys.  can anyone tell me another possibility to fix my screenres?  i tried changing the default depth in x11 file to 16, but there were no apparent differences.
<lc2> nubuntu: define "fix my screenres"
<lc2> nubuntu: netsplit, you missed my question
<lc2> 07:37 < lc2> nubuntu: define "fix my screenres"
<kripz> my touchpad keeps pasting when i use the scroller... how do i stop this?
<kripz> it seems to be vertical scroll causin it
<gabkdlly> kripz: sounds like some crazy third mouse button action going on.  You could try deactivating the third mouse button in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kripz> ive disabled emulate3button or whatever but that didnt do it
<gabkdlly> hmmm, http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html
<gabkdlly> does that help?
<gabkdlly> I am guessing you want to change your mouse from a three button to a two button
<gabkdlly> Option "Buttons" "2"
<gabkdlly> you might try just adding that
<gabkdlly> in the proper section of course
<kripz> i cant restart X yet so ill try it later
<kripz> gabkdlly, do you know what the button combo involving scroll is to paste?
<gabkdlly> pressing the middle mouse button (per default) pastes whatever you last highlighted
<gabkdlly> on my mouse, the scroll wheel also serves as the middle mouse button
<gabkdlly> I think a lot of mouses are built like that
<gabkdlly> mice :)
<gabkdlly> so, I guess Xorg is getting confused when it gets taps on the "scroll wheel", which is (I am guessing) just a region on your track pad
 * Narfee is back (gone 02:07:48)
 * Narfee is away: mi tawa taso ilo toki mi li open
<kripz> well im tapping it, and its not doing anything
 * Narfee is back (gone 00:01:38)
<kripz> is it possible to find the value of a setting currently used by X? i need to find the value of an autodetected value
<lc2> yes it should be
<lc2> what do you want to find out?
<kripz> Buttons
<lc2> buttons?
<kripz> Option "Buttons" "integer"
<kripz> Specifies the number of mouse buttons. In cases where the number of buttons cannot be auto-detected, the default value is 3. The maximum number is 24.
<lc2> oh okay
<lc2> lemme look
<lc2> grep 'Configured Mouse\: Buttons\:' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lc2> although that tells me i have nine, lawl.
<kripz> hmm
<lc2> 4 and 5 being the mousewheel
<kripz> trying to figure out my problem when i scroll using the touchpad and i end up pasting
<lc2> kripz: you need to set your Z-axis mapping manually
<lc2> inb4 "how do you do that", i don't know but i can find out for you
<kripz> currently its at grep 'Configured Mouse\: Buttons\:' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kripz>  grep 'Configured Mouse\: ZAxisMapping\:' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kripz> (**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
<kripz> althought i dont know what that means
<lc2> the Z axis is what a scroll wheel usually operates
<kripz> ok so i mapped negative motion to button 4, and positive to 5, that sounds correct
<lc2> scroll down = button 5, scroll up = button 4 normally
<lc2> that's what most mice do
<lc2> brb tea
<lc2> okay, kettle's on
<lc2> what you need to do, is figure out what buttons are being sent when you scroll using the touchpad
<lc2> you can do that by opening xev in a terminal and watching what happens in the terminal as you do so in teh window
<kripz> ok
<lc2> do me something, press every button in aforementioned xev window and tell me what buttons send what
<lc2> and we can try a temp fix with xmodmap before screwing with your xorg.conf
<kripz> lc2, 5/4, but i do have 	Option 		"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<kripz> ok ill try every button
<kripz> left = 1, right = 3, left+right = 2, vert scroll = 4up, 5 odwn, hori= 6left, 7 right
<kripz> lc2, tapping sections of the vert scroll rfesults in different buttons
<lc2> hm, what
<lc2> and vert scroll makes you paste
<lc2> ?
<kripz> yes
<kripz> tapping the very top of vert scroll results in button 2
<kripz> which is middle mouse click?
<kripz> i think thats the prob
<lc2> yes, that is
<lc2> *thinks*
<kripz> http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html
<lc2> thinkpad by any chance?
<kripz> xorg says synaptic touch pad
<lc2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544747
<lc2> try that
<kripz> hmm none of these settings have any affect
<wbadger> hello, I've just installed xubuntu 8.04 which also reinstalled grub, and when I try to boot into it I get "Starting up" and the screen freezes. Can anyone help?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I put the battery monitor plugin into the taskbar but it for time remaining it constantly shows 00:00. Why is it doing that?
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<WhoNeedszzz> hardy
<cody-somerville> Please file a bug :)
<xbitcarry> Hi all, good day.
<WhoNeedszzz> ugh
<WhoNeedszzz> i hate that
<xbitcarry> What?
<lc2> ..
<cyzie> hi, does upgrade check for foreign package (custom package) and it will break the upgrade?
<bullium> how often does xubuntu update packages?
<Odd-rationale> bullium: depends, really...
<bullium> I've just noticed that ubuntu has upgraded to firefox 3 and xubuntu is still on beta 5...I mean I've downloaded firefox 3 from mozilla's site so I'm running the latest anyway...just curious is all
<Odd-rationale> bullium: strange. all the *buntus uses the same repos... so you whould be able to install anything you can in ubuntu. maybe you need to update your repo? (sudo apt-get update) or you might have a slow mirror...
<bullium> Odd-rationale: I prolly do
<bullium> Odd-rationale: yep slow mirror...changed to a new mirror 114 updates including firefox :)
<rockyrock> hi guys
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: hi
<rockyrock> I'm a C programmer, how can i help in developing xubuntu??
<rockyrock> hello!!! I want to help!
<rockyrock> anybody!
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> how to add remove programs entries  from menu
<kibibyte> from start menu
<eago> hi.... i was wondering if other then the windows manager are there more differences between ubuntu and xubuntu
<TheSheep> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<TheSheep> eago: basically only the set of default applications
<kibibyte> help
<kibibyte> TheSheep, help
<TheSheep> kibibyte: settings->settings manager->menu editor
<eago> ok... thanks
<kibibyte> but its empty
<TheSheep> kibibyte: yes, so you can add to it
<kibibyte> i mean there are no entries from my menu
<kibibyte> just some separators and system
<eago> so... if i install ubuntu and then a lightweight windows manager it will be justa s fast? i plan to install in an old puter
<TheSheep> kibibyte: it's merged with the automatically-generated menu
<kibibyte> where can i find this auto menu
<TheSheep> kibibyte: it's generated dunamically from your installed applications
<TheSheep> kibibyte: from files in /usr/share/applications/
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there a way to reset my desktop back to its default look with a panel on the top and bottom etc without having to do it manually?
<TheSheep> whileimhere: yes, you can just delete your config from .config/xfce4/xfce4-panel
<kibibyte> TheSheep, which file?
<whileimhere> Can I do that while I am in XFCE and then restart X?
<TheSheep> kibibyte: all of them
<TheSheep> kibibyte: one per application
<whileimhere> Sorry I got bumped can you please repeat your answer
<TheSheep> whileimhere: it's kept in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ , you can delete it and then it will reset to defaults
<whileimhere> Okay I have deleted the panel folder now just re-start X?
<TheSheep> yes
<whileimhere> okay here I go
<whileimhere> Thank you so much that worked!
<whileimhere> I have panels back and everything is very nice.
<whileimhere> Do the panels have the ability to become transparent?
<TheSheep> yes, if you have compositing enabled in window manager tweaks in settings
<TheSheep> (last tab)
<whileimhere> I know this will sound silly but is XFCE really that much less resource intense than KDE?
<Odd-rationale> generally speaking, yes.
<TheSheep> especially the file manager
<whileimhere> Ok the programs I mostly use anymore are DigiKam, Amorak, and K3B I should not have any issues with those on here should I ?
<TheSheep> though it's at the cost of sume functionality
<TheSheep> whileimhere: no, but they will look out of place, as they are kde apps
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: try f-spot, banshee, and brasero as replacements...
<TheSheep> bleh, banshee
<whileimhere> Honestly from a pro photo standpoint f-spot leaves way to much to be desired.
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: plus, running kde apps will start up extra lib and stuff...
<TheSheep> it's not really lighter :)
<whileimhere> I see.
<whileimhere> So KDE is what I should stay with then
<TheSheep> exaile looks like amarok
<kibibyte> TheSheep, but i see NetBeans entry in my menu and i canot find any file for netbeans in the directory you told me
<kibibyte> i want to remove it
<TheSheep> kibibyte: maybe just uninstall netbeans if you don't want it?
<kibibyte> i uninstalled it but it still there
<TheSheep> kibibyte: how did you install it in the first place?
<kibibyte> with netbeans install script
<kibibyte> and it added menu entry somehow
<TheSheep> and how did you uninstall?
<kibibyte> remove dirs
<TheSheep> apparently it left a lot of trash behind, that wasn't very wise
<kibibyte> i removed all .netbeans files
<TheSheep> kibibyte: check ~/.local/share/applications/
<kibibyte> ok its there :d
<kibibyte> holland - russia 1:1 !!!!
<hyppias> is wammu useful to connect to a nokia 6021 ?
<hyppias> is wammu useful to connect to a nokia 6021 ?
<xbj9000> hyppias this channel tends to be dead, try asking in plain old #ubuntu
<hyppias> lots of pl around here ....
<hyppias> ppl
<hyppias> people
<hyppias> dead nevertheless ?
<xbj9000> yeah but I think they are all way having coffee lol
<xbj9000> your question doesn't sound xubuntu specific so I'd try #ubuntu
<hyppias> only in Brazil they have this much coffee....
<kibibyte> wha
<kibibyte> ?#
<pottytheshitter> so heres to osama that son of a bitch may his pecker fall off with a 7 year itch
<cody-somerville> : (
<billenium> Hello, i just installed xubuntu (i had gnome..) with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. Then i restarted. I selected to login with xfce and when it did, it just showed a COMPLETELY light blue screen with my mouse on it... Why cant i use xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> billenium, Hi, that is a known bug.
<cody-somerville> billenium, bug #232364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in dbus "dbus-launch hangs at session start waiting on socket output in libxcb" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232364
<cody-somerville> There is a workaround listed in the bug.
<billenium> Okay well in the workaround i dont know how to do the first one :P
<billenium> so i guess i just have to restart...
<billenium> A couple times
<cody-somerville> just push ctrl + alt + backspace
<billenium> ah okay
<billenium> Then attempt to login? Then do that over and over until it stops?
<cody-somerville> It'll only restart X which is much quicker then restarting your computer.
<billenium> okay thanks
<billenium> bye bye :P
<cody-somerville> You can also press ctrl + alt + F1
<cody-somerville> IT'll put you in the virtual terminal
<cody-somerville> And you can login and type:
<billenium> dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session
<billenium> ?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> ps x
<cody-somerville> and find the pid number of "dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session"
<billenium> okay
<cody-somerville> and then type: kill -9 <pid>
<billenium> well ill try CRTL+ALT+BACK first :P
<cody-somerville> replacing <pid> with the pid of the processes
<cody-somerville> Okay :)
<billenium> okay
<billenium> Look at that!
<billenium> So what are the main differences between xubuntu and ubuntu... gnome and xfce?
<cody-somerville> It worked? :)
<billenium> Yup :)
<TheSheep> what's xcb exactly?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, a library that is supposed to be better than libx11 or something
<cody-somerville> billenium, The packages installed by default is the difference, yes. :)
<TheSheep> gotta love race conditions
<cheeseboy> is there anyway i can get ossv4 to work with mednafen?
<billenium> cody: i really did this because i messed up the gnome-panels... FUBAR
<billenium> I like xubuntu better to :P
<cody-somerville> billenium, awesome :)
<cody-somerville> billenium, sorry about that bug :(
 * cody-somerville is working really hard to fix it but it is a nasty one :(
<billenium> No prob
<billenium> How is it possible to obtain the source of (x)ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> billenium, Are you looking for a specific package?
<billenium> na
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I see the other one, where it waited half a minute after prompting for passords, is fixed
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, what other one?
<billenium> I have to go! bye bye cody
 * cody-somerville waves.
<cheeseboy> is there anyway i can get ossv4 to work with mednafen?
<cody-somerville_> cheeseboy, I'd ask crimsun_
<cody-somerville_> cheeseboy, or better yet, poke into #ubuntustudio
<cody-somerville_> Lots of sound experts there
<cheeseboy> is crimsun_ around?
<cody-somerville_> He appears away
<cheeseboy> :(
<TheSheep> mednafen doesn't use alsa?
<cheeseboy> it uses alsa
<cheeseboy> i wast to use oss
<ramier> whats a tool to see the amount of network traffic produced by processes
<ramier> so i know which ones are using the network a lot
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, any idea how to get kit to work?
#xubuntu 2008-06-22
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: no idea, it works for me out of the box
<cheeseboy> wats the opengl dev package called?
<cheeseboy> configure: error: *** OpenGL header file not found!
<cheeseboy> wha i need to install?
<billenium> When i try to install my 8800GT drivers through xubuntu with Envy it says that it does not support my Operating System... It supported gnome, but not this... Why?
<cody-somerville> billenium, should work :/
<billenium> what ever :P
<billenium> ill be back on Monday
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: envy came back from the grave?
<cody-somerville> I guess so :)
<TheSheep> scary
<snurdle> hi
<Genelyk> release Interpred?
<cody-somerville> Genelyk, hmm?
<snurdle> hi
<snurdle>  Can i translate xubuntu desktop's words into my language anyway by myself? because there are some words missing
<Genelyk> date of  alpha 1
<cody-somerville> snurdle, certainly :)
<snurdle> oh
<cody-somerville> Genelyk, I dunno. It got delayed.
<cody-somerville> snurdle, https://translations.launchpad.net/
<Genelyk> ok , i will wait...
<cody-somerville> Genelyk, There are daily builds if you're looking to test
<snurdle> ok ty
<Genelyk> download opensuse...  my space hard disk is short..
<cody-somerville> Genelyk, hmm?
<Genelyk> use 4.5  gb  , free space 300 mb
<snurdle> nn
<HiedraVenonata> I have a new computer with Xubuntu, and was just wondering if it is normal that you cannot drag on the desktop and create a box which you can use to select multiple icons? Trivial, but I was just wondering. I'm used to Ubuntu...
<cody-somerville> HiedraVenonata, correct :)
<HiedraVenonata> Okay
<HiedraVenonata> thanks
<rodents210> I am on 8.04, upgraded from Gutsy Gibbon, and now once I log in all I have is a light blue screen and the cursor. The desktop never comes up. How do I fix this?
<cody-somerville> rodents210, Hi
<cody-somerville> This is a known bug
<cody-somerville> bug #232364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in dbus "dbus-launch hangs at session start waiting on socket output in libxcb" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232364
<rodents210> ok thanks
<rodents210> Sorry about this but I'm new to linux. I'm assuming what I do is boot up and go to failsafe terminal, right? But what do I type?
<cody-somerville> rodents210, no
<cody-somerville> The easiest solution is to press ctrl + alt + backspace to kill the x server and attempt to login again
<cody-somerville> You can also press ctrl + alt + F1, login, and type: ps x
<cody-somerville> Find the process "dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session" and its corresponding process id
<cody-somerville> then type: kill -9 <process id>
<cody-somerville> replacing <process id> with the pid
<cody-somerville> Us ps x to verify that the process was killed and then you can logout by typing: exit
<cody-somerville> Press ctrl + alt + F7 to return to your desktop
<rodents210> okay I'll try
<anusha> hai i am using xubuntu.in my pc when i am using firefox it just closed by itself.can anyone tell me the reason behind that and what shoud i do for that.
<rodents210> I don't have that process
<rodents210> there's only 5 and one of them is ps x
<cody-somerville> rodents210, what are they all?
<cody-somerville> rodents210, this may be very important, apologies for making you type it out :)
<cody-somerville> rodents210, I have to run but please e-mail me those details :)
<cody-somerville> I'll be back online in roughly 30 minutes.
<nubuntu> hello guys.  anybody know why 'take screenshot' and it's related packages aren't showing up in my menu after installation?
<nubuntu> hello guys.  anybody know why 'take screenshot' and it's related packages aren't showing up in my menu after installation?
<nubuntu> or how to launch it from terminal?
<nubuntu> wish someone could help, i got a google earth screen i really need pic of
<nubuntu> oh, well, gotta go get a walmart fix.  check in laters.
<anusha> hey my firefox is getting close by itself.is there any problem in my pc.what is the solution for that
<solotim> any Empathy user here?
<solotim> too quiet here
<zoredache> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<solotim> ok, i see. sorry for my complaint
<zoredache> no nead to be sorry... just was letting you know
<solotim> ok. I'll keep waitting...
<JannoTT> anybody here?
<JannoTT> anyways i need to change log in screen reso. It fucks up my splash screen
<xbj9000> ?
<JannoTT> middle of spash screen it changes the reso. But spash screen does not soo i will see only part of it.
<JannoTT> so i gotta get log in screen reso down
<xbj9000> try editing xorg.conf and removing references to resolutions you don't intend to use
<wasabi_> does xubuntu have a config editor for the desktop effect?
<wasabi_> i wanna make it completely minimal to increase fps
<wasabi_> avant windows manager does not work unless i turn on desktop effect. but it's slowing down my laptop considerably
<JannoTT> where is xorg conf? :D
<siggjen> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xbj9000> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xbj9000> save a copy for backup first
<xbj9000> and know where it is: a broken xorg can keep you from logging into your desktop until you fix it
<JannoTT> there aren't any resolutions inside it
<xbj9000> figures
<xbj9000> xorg has been kind of broken since Hardy
<xbj9000> here's the work-around I suggest to people:
<xbj9000> boot up an older 7.10 CD and copy the xorg.conf from there and save it to a floppy or whatever, then use it to overwrite your broken xonrg.conf back in Hardy
<JannoTT> i dont have 7.10 CD i only have 8.04 i started using ubuntu when it came out
<xbj9000> yeah the old ones are still available though
<JannoTT> i gotta download old ubuntu to change log-in screen reso? Something is realy wrong here
<xbj9000> yup   :/
<xbj9000> nobody seems very concerned over it though
<xbj9000> anyway it's an easy fix aside from all the time you have to waste
<JannoTT> strange. Im gonna test my conf now. Added few lines i found from internet
<JannoTT> works like a charm
<JannoTT> few lines from xorg configuring tutorial
<xbj9000> awesome glad you fixed it ok
<xbj9000> however I still suggest my fix if you have the time
<xbj9000> or if you have further xorg problems
<nubuntu> hello guys.  anybody know why 'take screenshot' and it's related packages aren't showing up in my menu after installation?
<Olgem> I thought there isn't a very configurable xorg.conf because the new xorg release in hardy "doesn't need" it anymore.
<JannoTT> nubuntu,  u mean xfce4 screenshoter plugin or what?
<nubuntu> not sure, it's the one that gets included if you select disk usage analyser, or that disk usage analyser gets included if you select take screenshot.  but it doesn't appear in the menu after installation and the command screenshot does not launch it.  talking about the add/remove function, not synaptic...
<JannoTT> oh :df
<nubuntu> i know the command baobad launches the disk usage analyser, is there some other command to launch screenshot?
<nubuntu> baobab, i mean
<JannoTT> gnome-screenshot --interactive for gui
<nubuntu> gnome-screenshot-interactive ?
<nubuntu> complete ?
<JannoTT> no with two --
<nubuntu> ok, i go try; thanks
<nubuntu> do you know why it doesn't appear in the accesory menu?  i've installed on other machines and i think usually appears no prob?
<nubuntu> (not that important if i know how to term it)
<JannoTT> hi
<hyppias> networkManager or wicd ?
<Paulao> how i can install gnome without screwing or changing my original xfce xubuntu files ?
<Odd-rationale> Paulao: just install ubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<andreas3045> hello
<andreas3045> has anyone else had the problem that two windows open when a removable medium is inserted?
<andreas3045> (in xubuntu 8.04)
<TheSheep> no, not in 8.04, but it happened in dapper
<TheSheep> can't remember what coused it
<andreas3045> jup, I found that thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202862
<andreas3045> but can't really see a solution
<TheSheep> try killing all thunars and trying again
<andreas3045> ok, great: -> killing all Tunars solves the problem: media is inserted and no window opens, but icon appears on the desktop - ok
<andreas3045> -> exactly one tunar open -> one window opens, as i want it
<andreas3045> now how can I make sure only one tunar is opened at the start?
<TheSheep> andreas3045: it's the norm
<andreas3045> yeah but the problem exists even right after starting the PC
<andreas3045> but maybe its part of the session and will be remembered?
<TheSheep> possible, just save your session after killing those thunars
<TheSheep> or clear the session by deleting ~/.cache/sessions
<andreas3045> ok ... thx for the help
<TheSheep> I wonder what made thunar start two times
<andreas3045> btw everything else works really great -> scanner, printer, digital camera, mp3 player
<andreas3045> no idea ...
<TheSheep> it normally only starts one copy, and just opens new windows when you start more
<andreas3045> I think there were three Tunars even :)
<andreas3045> well anyways - thx for your help .. I will try restarting and see if only one Tunar appears ...
<andreas3045> bye
<partylib>  I want to login to my active directory domain, in ubuntu
<partylib> is it possible
<TheSheep> partylib: it is generally possible, but relatively complicated to set up
<partylib> thier nO gui way i.e. easy way of doing it
<partylib> oh k
<partylib> thanks
<magic_ninja> whats a good filesystem for data storage
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: what kind of data
<magic_ninja> just music movie and stuff
<magic_ninja> backup partition
<magic_ninja> i went with ext3
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: just use ext3
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> it's a good universal solution :)
<magic_ninja> what ya been upto TheSheep i havn't seen ya for a while
<magic_ninja> just got a new 500 gb hdd and a new computer
<magic_ninja> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 756.7MB, 62.3% free] disk[Total: 23.3GB, 42.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] sound[Audigy - Audigy 1 [SB0090]]
<magic_ninja> wanting a new grahpics card now
<TheSheep> nice
<TheSheep> why new graphics?
<magic_ninja> this onboard sucks
<magic_ninja> its not bad but not what i want
<magic_ninja> good god
<magic_ninja> this sata is fast
<magic_ninja> going from ide to sata
<magic_ninja> like 3 minutes to label and format a drive
<magic_ninja> gfg
<TheSheep> I guess if you play games a lot, it makes sense
<magic_ninja> i was dumb i ordered an IDE dvd burner and forgot the mobo i was getting was sata
<TheSheep> ouch
<magic_ninja> its all good i'll sell it on ebay and order me a sata one
<magic_ninja> but i still got the ide hdd i was using
<magic_ninja> i'll use it for something, keep it in
<magic_ninja> its going bad though
<magic_ninja> thats odd
<magic_ninja> for some reason my computer just restarted
<magic_ninja> sheep
<magic_ninja> can you help me with some permissions real fast
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: I'm sorry, we obey the rules, you have to ask the question
<magic_ninja> lol
<magic_ninja> i know
<magic_ninja> seein if you were still around
<magic_ninja> i got it now though
<TheSheep> sometimes just formulating the question helps
<magic_ninja> how would i chown so my regular users will be able to copyt he fiels
<magic_ninja> *files
<TheSheep> chmod -R a+rX directory
<magic_ninja> what is the a+rX
<magic_ninja> if you don't mind me asking?
<magic_ninja> the man pages on those commands confuse me, always have
<magic_ninja> cp: cannot stat `/media/disk-2/My Music/Drowning Pool - Desensitize/07-drowning_pool-love_and_war-gti.mp3': Permission denied
<magic_ninja> i did the command with sudo, thats odd
<TheSheep> adds read rights for everyone to files and directories (a+r) and execute rights (aka. enter rights) for everyone to directories, -R does it recursively
<TheSheep> what filesystem is on that disk?
<magic_ninja> ext3. for the new, reiser for the old
<TheSheep> should work :/
<magic_ninja> i was reading in #hardware, man they make a 10 ft. long 8000 dollar speaker cable
<magic_ninja> thats just absurd
<partylib> oh
<magic_ninja> NO reason for that
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: there is a good (although pretty old) article about that: http://www.acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=printer_friendly&pid=98&page=1
<TheSheep> alas, it's offtopic
<magic_ninja> TheSheep, thats a good artcile
<magic_ninja> TheSheep, thats being caused by bad blocks on the disk
<ALPSINC> hello all
<ALPSINC> how can i make all my updates get installed automaticly
<ALPSINC> (it's for a server enviroment)
<ALPSINC> with xfce desktop installed, and loads of other software
<TheSheep> ALPSINC: system->software sources->updates
<ALPSINC> ahh
<ALPSINC> and will that restart automaticly also?
<ALPSINC> err, is there an option for that?
<TheSheep> no
<ALPSINC> ok thanks :)
<magic_ninja> grr
<magic_ninja> lol
<magic_ninja> for some reason i try to delete certain fiels my computer reboots
<TheSheep> that's bad, it shouldn't do that even with fault hdd
<TheSheep> faulty
<ALPSINC> hahahahha i had windows 2000 instaled on my other server
<ALPSINC> must format quickly
<magic_ninja> man
<magic_ninja> this sata drive flies compared to this ide
<ALPSINC> ohh can you install xubuntu offf of a UFD?
<lara0101> is there anyway of making the keyboard act as a mouse? I don't have a USB mouse on my HTPC but would like to navigate some menus
<lc2> lara0101: yes there is
<lc2> lara0101: hit alt+shift+numlock
<lc2> press numbers on your numeric keypad
<lc2> profit!
<lara0101> nice! thank you
<lara0101> actually that's not working.
<lara0101> haha
<lara0101> how can I get to the top right pull down menu without a keyboard?
<xboxman> can anybody help me with my SSH server problem ><
<lc2> lara0101: control+esc
<lc2> lara0101: it works here, xubuntu 8.10
<lc2> lara0101: did you hear a beep when you hit alt+shift+numlock?
<lc2> from your pc speakar
<lara0101> no I didn't
<lara0101> control-esc worked
<lc2> well, shit
<lara0101> yeah, weird
<lara0101> oh, it just worked
<lc2> weee
<xboxman> lol
<lara0101> thanks
<lc2> HERE TO SERVE
<xboxman> anyone here good with ssh and stuff?
<lc2> xboxman: depends, why
<xboxman> i can connect locally but not externally
<lc2> xboxman: what happens when you try
<xboxman> and i know my router is doing its job and the correct ports are open
<xboxman> one sec
<lc2> does it just hang and time out?
<xboxman> it first says Connected to server running SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<xboxman> then it hangs, and says error in key exchange
<xboxman> but locally it connects in a snap
<lc2> xboxman: make sure you don't have any old ssh keys for that host stored on the machine you're trying to connect to
<lc2> you're trying to connect from*
<lc2> failing that, you might also want to run a packet sniffer to see what's being exchanged
<lc2> if nothing's being exchanged, then you've got some unresolved router problem
<xboxman> hmm ok ill go try it now
<lc2> to me, that sounds like it's connecting, but not exchanging anything at all, which implies a problem with your router (i.e. if you have a naive port forwarder accepting the connection, trying to connect to the host, then dropping the connection when it can't)
<lc2> most likely explanation: you have a firewall set up on the server machine which is silently dropping connections from either the router (if it's a naive port forwarder) or from the remote host
<lc2> BUT WAT DO I NO LOL
<xboxman> xD
<xboxman> got rid of old ssh keys and nothing >>
<lc2> xboxman: packet sniffer time
<xboxman> yay!
<xboxman> ive never used a packet sniffer :P what do i do
<lc2> hell if i know
<xboxman> this will be fun
<xboxman> xD
<lc2> haha
<lc2> :D
<xboxman> does ssh use ipv6 or 4?
<lc2> it depends
<lc2> if you're connecting over intarwebs, then it's more likely to be ipv4
<xboxman> bah this annoyes me too mcuh
<lc2> xboxman: this may be quicker if you give me the ip of the server
<lc2> i might be able to debug the problem
<xboxman> 24.80.199.158 port 103
<lc2> xboxman: add a fake login for me
<lc2> ---> pm
<lc2> give me /bin/true as a shell if you don't trust me :P
<lc2> (p.s. it worked for me, it was a problem on the client machine)
<Mo> Hi how can i deactivate the desctop icons from my mounted home partition?
<lc2> heh, no idea
 * lc2 has been wondering that too
<Mo> /mnt hides the desktop icon, but the mount point is /home/  :-(
<lc2> :\
<Mo> :/
<LetsGo67> I cannot use my Kodak EasyShare C340 as a card reader in Ubuntu, but it is detected in lsusb.  Can someone help, please?
<lc2> LetsGo67: define "cannot use"
<lc2> what happens when you plug it in?
<LetsGo67> lc2: plugging it in, the computer doesn't react whatsoever.  I am using Xubuntu.  I know that lsusb detects it, but I cannot use it as a USB storage device.
<lc2> hold on, plugging in my camera to see what it *should* look like
<lc2> sec
<LetsGo67> My camera's green light blinks constantly, the screen is off... the cable is right, afaik.
<lc2> (by the way, digital cameras suck, get a film slr ;D)
<LetsGo67> How come?
<LetsGo67> Film SLR?
<lc2> (because used film cameras still give you more for your money)
<lc2> okay so
<LetsGo67> I don't have that kinda cash!
<lc2> LetsGo67: i recently got a fujica with four lenses for $50 US, it's not big cash
<lc2> anyway
<lc2> when you plug your camera in, you don't get an icon for the camera appearing on your desktop?
<LetsGo67> Nope.
<Mo> thats what i want ^^
<LetsGo67> Nor do I get it in Thunar, or /media/
<LetsGo67> Yo MO
<LetsGo67> Yo mo
<LetsGo67> Yo Mo
<lc2> Mo: what, a fujica? :D
<lc2> LetsGo67: the only thing i can think of, is that it isn't detecting the camera as a USB mass storage device
<lc2> (if the camera is configured such that it'll be expecting to hook up to a printer, that would happen)
<LetsGo67> [   45.011042] ACPI: Video Device [OVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
<lc2> LetsGo67: yup, it's detecting it wrong
<LetsGo67> How do I change that?
<lc2> LetsGo67: that's a problem with your camera configuration
<lc2> LetsGo67: i can't tell you how to fix that
<LetsGo67> :(
 * lc2 wouldn't know how to set up your camera, doesn't like anything with more than three dials ;D
<lc2> LetsGo67: lemme think for a sec though
<LetsGo67> Thanks
<lc2> LetsGo67: okay, so that's all you get when you plug it in? nothing else?
<LetsGo67> Yup.
<lc2> LetsGo67: random question, you say you're trying to use your camera as an SD card reader, is it just photos you have on that SD card?
 * lc2 has smuggled MP3s into work on a digital camera before, so could understand if that wasn't the case ;D
<LetsGo67> Yes, afaik.
<lc2> LetsGo67: in that case, you might want to look at something like gphoto2
<LetsGo67> I removed the memory card, doesn't show up as a USB device.
<lc2> LetsGo67: actually, gtkam would be better (i got the two mixed up)
<LetsGo67> What do I do?
<lc2> LetsGo67: sudo apt-get install gtkam
<lc2> LetsGo67: if that works, then you can look at getting some software that doesn't suck for the same purpose (it just means that for whatever reason, your camera is not showing itself as a usb mass storage device)
<LetsGo67> It shows, thanks!
<Mo> Okay, other problem. Since the last Update my Wireless AND Wired Lan is not available, i have eeexubuntu 7.10
<lc2> LetsGo67: in that case, you want to find some other software for the same purpose that doesn't suck
<LetsGo67> But in Ubuntu, I never needed this.
<lc2> LetsGo67: yeah weird
<LetsGo67> Sure is.
<lc2> LetsGo67: anyway, install gthumb or f-spot
<jmichaelx> i know this is a bit of a big question, but is xubuntu really that much lighter than ubuntu?
<lc2> jmichaelx: yes
<lc2> Mo: (i'm thinking about your question btw, not ignoring you)
<LetsGo67> lc2: and remove risettro?
<lc2> LetsGo67: no, ristretto has its purpose
<Mo> lc2 thx :D
<lc2> jmichaelx: i run this on a 1.4 athlon with 384mb of RAM, it's plenty fast enough (apart from firefox, but what can you do)
<LetsGo67> lc2 if I install gthumb, it will show up as USB device?
<lc2> Mo: run ifconfig to see if it is detecting the device
<abc1230> Hello, could somebody help me set the resolution of Xubuntu to 1024x768?
<LetsGo67> lc2: Opera is better.
<lc2> LetsGo67: no, but gthumb will allow you to access your photos, and will look less shit than gtkam does
<LetsGo67> abc1230 appp > settings manager
<Mo> lc2 i can see the devices eth0 and lo. Before a make the update there was wifi0, ath0, eth0, lo
<jmichaelx> lc2: i believe that, i have just had my doubts that xubuntu is all that much lighter than ubuntu. i ran kubuntu on a 500Mhz P3 with 512MB RAM for a long time, btw.
<abc1230> LetsGo: I've tried that, but the resolution doesn't show up under the display preferences
<lc2> jmichaelx: i'm sorry to hear that ;(
<LetsGo67> Why does iTunes run awful?
<lc2> abc1230: are you using an older CRT monitor?
<LetsGo67> acb1230: is your gfx card/monitor supported?
<cheeseboy> i broke apt :(
<LetsGo67> sudo apt-get install apt
<cheeseboy> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /home/greg/Desktop/libsdl-net1.2-dev_1.2.5-6_i386.deb (--install):
<cheeseboy>  files list file for package `libsdl-net1.2-dev' is missing final newline
<cheeseboy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cheeseboy>  /home/greg/Desktop/libsdl-net1.2-dev_1.2.5-6_i386.deb
<cheeseboy> how i fix that?
<LetsGo67> GTHUMB IS SLOW!
<lc2> cheeseboy: oh shi-
<lc2> LetsGo67: welcome to gnome ;D
<LetsGo67> lc2: error message: Une erreur est intervenue dans la bibliothèque d'entrée-sortie ('Erreur indéfinie'): Pas de description d'erreur disponible
<LetsGo67> !language | lc2
<ubottu> lc2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cheeseboy> lc2?
<lc2> cheeseboy: apt is not broken, it's a bad package
<abc1230> I've done it before about a year ago, but I can't seem to figure it out anymore
<lc2> abc1230: you didn't answer my question
<cheeseboy> well it was fine but my laptop dies during install
<abc1230> I'm not sure if I am
<LetsGo67> lc2 error message
<lc2> abc1230: do you have a large non-flat-screen monitor?
<LetsGo67> undefined I/O error.
<abc1230> Yes, I do
<LetsGo67> lc2 abc1230 fat screens are ugly!
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<lc2> LetsGo67: i have a 21" CRT that weighs as much as me
<abc1230> Haha
<LetsGo67> cheeseboy just reinstall Ubuntu
<lc2> cheeseboy: don't install that package
<cheeseboy> i need it
<lc2> abc1230: anyway, your problem is that you need to manually set the horizontal sync/vertical refresh rates for your monitor
<abc1230> How do I do that?
<lc2> cheeseboy: then don't install non-official packages, as i suspect you're trying to do
<LetsGo67> lc2: laptop 15.4 WXGA LCD.  :)
<cheeseboy> i need it'
<LetsGo67> lc2 didja see my error message?
<lc2> abc1230: first of all, go to pastebin.com and pasta the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lc2> abc1230: and then tell me what monitor you have
<abc1230> Alright
<lc2> LetsGo67: i did, i'm thinking :P
<lc2> abc1230: btw, i had the same problem, xorg refused to believe that my monitor could do more than 1152x864@56hz :P
 * lc2 can do 1600x1200 at a higher refresh rate than that
<LetsGo67> lc2: error only happens when camera turns off by itself, never mind
<lc2> LetsGo67: oh :)
<LetsGo67> Thanks lc2, ttyl.
<Mo> #ubuntu-de
<Mo> fc :D
<lc2> fc?
<lc2> does that stand for something offensive? :D
<Mo> wc
<abc1230> lc2: Should I send you the link of what I pasted?
<lc2> abc1230: yes
<abc1230> http://pastebin.com/m6bfcb9b5
<lc2> alright
<lc2> what monitor do you have?
<agahnim> Need help .... where do I go in xubuntu to know which material is working fine and which isnt!!! like in windows with the System - Hardware window
<abc1230> A Trinitron...Dell...
<lc2> agahnim: not that simple, but we can help you narrow down the problem
<abc1230> Let me see if it says anything more specific somewhere on this thing
<lc2> you do that :)
<agahnim> mmmm okay ... I don't know if I have a problem LOL ... jsut don't know how to know what is working and what is not
<agahnim> is it easier under Gnome
<lc2> agahnim: define your problem and we might be able to tell you what's causing
<lc2> +it
<lc2> inb4 "wireless card", i don't know anything about those
<abc1230> lc2: UltraScan 1000HS Series Model D1025TM
<lc2> abc1230: give me a few moments
<lc2> abc1230: does it have a service number where you found those details?
<lc2> (would make it a load simpler)
<abc1230> Let me check
<abc1230> I don't think it does
<lc2> alright, let me see what i can do for you anyway
<lc2> abc1230: what resolution do you think your monitor can handle
<abc1230> 1024x768
<lc2> abc1230: can it do more than that?
<abc1230> Probably, but I've never really used a resolution higher than 1024x768 on this monitor
<agahnim> mmm example how do I put volume up :P
<lc2> agahnim: gimme a sec while i work out this for abc1230
<lc2> abc1230: okay, then give me a while to find out your monitor specs, <3
<abc1230> lc2: Thanks a lot
<lc2> abc1230: okay, first of all
<lc2> i warn you, you use this strictly at your own risk
<abc1230> Alright
<lc2> http://pastebin.com/m1b1853a6
<lc2> replace your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with that
<abc1230> Alright
<lc2> tell me when you've done that
<lc2> agahnim: back to your question, if you're still here
<agahnim> yup
<lc2> agahnim: does sound work at all for you?
<agahnim> yeah it is
<lc2> agahnim:
<lc2> oops
<agahnim> but can't change volume or don't knwo how to
<abc1230> lc2: I get the error "Cannot open file to write" when I try overwriting
<lc2> agahnim: okay, right click on the big bar on the top, "Add new item"
<lc2> agahnim: select "volume control"
<lc2> agahnim: you now have a volume control for the bar thing at the top
<agahnim> cool
<lc2> abc1230: save it to a file in your home directory
<lc2> and open a terminal
<agahnim> so their is no place like in windows in ubuntu where you see which drivers are install and which material is working properly or not
<lc2> agahnim: not as such, no
<lc2> agahnim: there *are* ways to figure out if drivers are working right or not, but it's not as simple as that
<agahnim> do you know if it is easier under gnome or is it pretty much all the same under ubuntu
<lc2> agahnim: dunno, never used gnome
<abc1230> lc2: Ok, I have the .txt file in my home directory
<lc2> abc1230: okay, first thing
<lc2> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf backupxorg.conf
<lc2> then
<lc2> sudo cp whateveryoucalleditgoeshere.txt /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lc2> but for the love of god use tab-completion to make sure your filename exists so you don't nuke your xorg.conf
<lc2> there's one more step after that
<abc1230> Ok
<agahnim> okay so if I understand good ... I have to test every functionality so I know that they work
<lc2> agahnim: well, usually stuff works, if it doesn't, finding out the problem is somewhat more involved
<lc2> abc1230: did you do that?
<abc1230> Yup
<lc2> abc1230: okay
<lc2> abc1230: just to make sure
<lc2> abc1230: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<agahnim> okay ... its just that I'm on a hp pavilion dv6000 and they are made pretty much only to work under Vista
<lc2> to make sure you actually have something in there
<lc2> agahnim: and you're using xubuntu now?
<abc1230> Yup, there's something there
<lc2> okay
<lc2> now
<lc2> go to applications -> settings -> settings manager
<lc2> display
<lc2> make sure your resolution is set to default
<agahnim> yeah im on xubuntu ... got so mad after trying for month to pass from vista to xp so I decided to try ubuntu and it seems to work pretty good
<lc2> it *has* to be set to "Default" for this to work
<lc2> then log out
<lc2> profit thereafter
<lc2> agahnim: linux either works or doesn't work, if you're using it now that's a pretty good sign things are A-OK
<abc1230> Alright, thanks a bunch :)
<lc2> abc1230: come back and tell me how it went
<abc1230> Alright
<agahnim> hehehe its all good then ... except the volume button on the laptop keyboard ... everything that I have tred works
<arigold> hi, I ran into a problem with our freebsd 4.6 server, and decided to go with ubuntu server, but wanted to configure it quick and dirty - MY command line is weak these days
<lc2> agahnim: oh
<lc2> if you want the volume key to work there's probably a way to do it
<arigold> can I just load xfce or xubuntu-desktop package on here (256Megs) and configure it then make the default x stay off after boots?
<lc2> arigold: hello fello freebsd exile :)
<lc2> fellow*
<agahnim> okay if you know let me know ... worst case I'll try to look around
<lc2> arigold: and yes, install ubuntu server edition
<lc2> agahnim: let me think, okay
<agahnim> Thanks
<lc2> agahnim: applications -> settings -> keyboard
<lc2> "shortcuts" tab
<lc2> hit "add"
<agahnim> their is no keyboard in setting
<lc2> the command to lower volume should be: aumix -v-10
<lc2> the command to raise the volume should be: aumix -v+10
<agahnim> in setting manager?
<lc2> yes, sorry
<agahnim> good
<lc2> i think i killed abc1230 :\
 * lc2 is glad he gave the "at your own risk" disclaimer... :/
<lc2> .. ;\ :D
<lc2> in after monitor on fire
<arigold> lc2: hi! I can complain for hours about freebsd but I have to build a replacement. So I will load the GUI and give it a try.. I already loaded ubuntu-server
<agahnim> You are the man lc2 ... works as a charm ... do you know how to do mute also :P
<lc2> agahnim: hm, one sec
<arigold> what are the requirements for RAM on xubuntu ?  192+ for stable GUI?
<lc2> agahnim: aumix -v0
<lc2> arigold: i believe that's about it
<agahnim> man you rock!!! just love it when thing just work that easily
<lc2> agahnim: :) you're welcome
<arigold> lc2: finally, my ATI is integrated, so I suppose lspci will not show the ATI chip, right?
<agahnim> I'm be sure to remember your nick if anything else pop around!!! Thanks
<arigold> where can I see the integrated ATI chip - to see if it was recognized?
<agahnim> my first day VISTA FREE ahahahahahah what a grand day
<lc2> agahnim: yay :)
<arigold> yay!
<lc2> arigold: an integrated chip will be detected the same as any other chip
<arigold> lc2: so if lspci dows not show it, then it is not recognized, right?
<arigold> dows=does
<lc2> arigold: lspci *should* show it, integrated or not
<arigold> ok, RageXL, it shows it!
<lc2> arigold: there is no reason, under *any* circumstances, that any video card will not be found by lspci, even if it's not supported by the kernel itself
<lc2> (or rather, the advanced features of such)
<lc2> lspci does some very low-level system calls, it doesn't ask the kernel "hai, wut graphics card u haz", it queries various bits of hardware itself
<lc2> (via the kernel, but it doesn't depend on the kernel supporting what's there)
<lc2> but wat do i no lol
<lc2> *uncomfortable silence*
 * lc2 is still worried about abc1230 ;\
<abc1230> Hey lc2, it fixed the problem. :)
<abc1230> Thanks a lot
<lc2> haha
<lc2> 21:19  * lc2 is still worried about abc1230 ;\
<lc2> 21:21 -!- abc1230 [n=admin@207-225-245-195.tukw.qwest.net] has joined #xubuntu
<lc2> thanks, i won't lose sleep anymore ;D
<abc1230> Sorry for the delay
<lc2> arigold: no problem :D
<lc2> oops
<abc1230> The top and bottom bars decided to go invisible on me
<lc2> abc1230: no problem
<lc2> oh :D
<lc2> are they back?
<abc1230> Yup, I got it fixed
<lc2> abc1230: okay well
<lc2> abc1230: if you want more resolution than 1024x768 you can have it at a comfortable refresh rate
<abc1230> I think I'm just going to keep it at this resolution. Thanks lots, though.
<lc2> :D any time
<abc1230> If I run into anymore problems, I'll come running back :P
<lc2> look forward to seeing you! :D
<abc1230> See you!
<lc2> well, that's nice
<lc2> :D
<chris13> could someone help me find the commands to install the proprietary nVidia drivers from the command line?
<chris13> I just installed 8.04 and when I log in the graphics are all messed up.
<lc2> sec
<lc2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<chris13> thanks
<chris13> I'm going to go try that and see if it fixes the problem
<chris13> one more question: If I'm in graphics mode what is the keyboard shortcut to switch to command line?
<lc2> ctrl+alt+f1
<lc2> f1 through to f6
<lc2> alt+f7 to go back to X
<lc2> i think, hold on
<lc2> yes, ctrl+alt+f7
<lc2> wait no, alt+f7 when you're in the console
<lc2> forgive me
<chris13> ok
<chris13> thanks again
<lc2> any time
<agahnim> LOL I really need to get use to linux ... took 20 min to understand how to use a program like a IRC client
<lc2> agahnim: it'll grow on you
<agahnim> LC2 : I have another question for you ... do you know how to make rct lcd button ... I normally use fn + f4 but it aint doing anything
<lc2> make rct lcd button?
<agahnim> just learn that I should never close the terminal lol ... crashed the program!! sorry LC2 did you get my question
<lc2> 21:38 < lc2> make rct lcd button?
<lc2> i did, but i didn't understand it
<agahnim> the combination of fn + F4 doesn't make my computer switch from my laptop screen to my TV
<lc2> oh
<lc2> haven't a clue
<agahnim> okay ... I hope I'll be able to make this one work!!! so much better watching a movie on my tv screen compared to my laptop screen
<chris13> well I tried to install the nvidia drivers by logging in using failsafe terminal
<chris13> it downloaded them and then got to setting them up and then it crashed
<chris13> I think autoconfig detected my monitor incorrectly
<chris13> not sure how to change that
<agahnim> so your stuck with the same problem ... if I understand right
<chris13> yeah when I try to log on normally it starts to render the desktop but it has graphical artifacts and doesn't show any of the bars or the clock or anything and it appears to hang the system
<chris13> it is like it starts to render the graphics ad then it dies
<chris13> the keyboard shortcuts to get into a terminal aren't working either
<agahnim> okay what laptop are you using I have a HP pavilion dv6000
<chris13> I'm pretty much stuck with failsafe xterm right now
<chris13> I have a desktop
<chris13> I built it myself
<chris13> I had similar problems with previous versions of this OS
<agahnim> k
<chris13> had to reconfigure xorg server or something like that
<chris13> can't remember
<chris13> basically I had to specify my monitor settings manually
<agahnim> I'm looking on the forums and I can't seem to find anything on the subject ... cannot come back to vista caus I don't have CD anymore!!
<agahnim> is their a way to send to command to the pc withought passing by the fn + f4 combination
<chris13> even the failsafe xterm is failing :(
<lc2> wait wat
<chris13> it lets me type a command and then the redereing of the text messes up and it hangs
<chris13> I think I need to do something like: dpkg-reconfigure xserver or something like that
<chris13> is that the package name?
<chris13> xserver or xorg or something
<lc2> try them
<chris13> I think it is xserver-xorg
<lc2> possibly
<agahnim> :( wish I could switch screen
<chris13> hmm.. I finished going through the options and it only asked me about keyboard stuff this time
<chris13> no graphics configuration settings
<chris13> I need to get to the part where I can change my monitor settings
<lc2> dunno
<lc2> gonna go
<chris13> anyone have any other ideas to fix my graphics?
#xubuntu 2009-06-15
<karelm> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 8.10 but installed xubuntu-desktop. Totem starts up fast but keeps loading for about 30 seconds before I can use it (loading a movie? another 20 seconds) When using a gnome session, everything is fine. On terminal I get a warning about "failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name"... any ideas?
<Carlis> The pc says me is connected but I don`t see the content of the pages. How do i fix this issue ?
<Carlis> HI
<Carlis> who can help me =
<Carlis> ?
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> I need help
<rallEy4> perhaps you might define what "the pages" are? and then tell what you are connected to?
<Carlis> google
<Carlis> I am connected to the wireless
<Carlis> The driver of the wireless is: rtl8187
<Carlis> is rtl8187 a generic driver ?
<Carlis> rallEy4 ?
<rallEy4> Are you on a different machine now?
<Carlis> yes
<rallEy4> open a terminal window and type ifconfig and see if that lists anything good?
<Carlis> is there any command to go to the terminal ?
<rallEy4> Yea, should be under Applications >> Terminal
<Carlis> I mean command
<Carlis> I press alt +f2 =  ??  What command do i write there ?
<rallEy4> xfce4-terminal
<Carlis> ok
<rallEy4> now in the terminal, type ifconfig
<rallEy4> list all of the words that appear on the left-most side of the output
<Carlis> eth0
<Carlis> lo
<Carlis> wlan0
<Carlis> wmaster0-00
<Carlis> what else do i have to say u rallEy4 ?
<rallEy4> actually, I'm not sure at this point.
<rallEy4> do each of those listings have an inet address listed?
<rallEy4> should be the second line down for each block
<Carlis> I have these:
<Carlis> 192.168.1.5
<rallEy4> which one of the interfaces is that listed beside?
<Carlis> I had issue in connectio to the internet
<Carlis> sorry
<Carlis> What do i do ralley4 ?
<stephen_> rallEy4> which one of the interfaces is that listed beside?
<Carlis> can u help me stephen ??
<cjones> whats a good program to use for network back up s
<sml1226> holy crap 1300 people in #ubuntu, that's why I get no help there!
<sml1226> Is there an advantage to running 64-bit version of a distro?
<knome> yes.
<sml1226> Other than 4+ GB ram?
<knome> some. at least there is no big drawbacks so if you specifically don't need 32-bit, you should use 64-bit
<sml1226> Can I run 32-bit and 64-bit on same hard drive?
<sml1226> I mean same partition
<knome> side by side at the same time no, but you can have 32-bit subsystems.
<knome> umh... it's not really about partitions.
<sml1226> Not at same time just without having to boot again
<knome> you can have a 32-bit subsystem
<sml1226> Oh that was about partitions
<sml1226> How do you do that? Just need to know on new machine
<knome> so basically you install a 64-bit system and then kind of inside it, you have a 32-bit subsystem
<knome> what's the reason you need 32-bit subsystem?
<sml1226> Ok so install 32-bit version inside 64-bit?
<Poopface> Anyone have a solution to this error: "Could not find kernal image: Linux" when trying to boot from usb??
<sml1226> Just in case it doesn't work on 64, not needed just to have in case
<knome> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<knome> i'd say you should not install a subsystem until you need it.
<sml1226> Ok looks cool, just 64 then. Didn't really know.
<knome> yep. i've used 32-bit subsystem for flash in the days where no real flash plugin existed for 64-bit and i can tell, it wasn't particularly enjoyable.
<sml1226> Going to run Ubuntu and Xubuntu both on the new machine then. Or maybe Ubuntu and Kubuntu then.
<knome> my personal opinion is also that you need only onw desktop environment :)
<sml1226> Just to have different feels, I like customizing my UI a LOT. This will give me a lot of freedom there.
<sml1226> :)
<knome> hmmh. i like it once i've customised it.
<knome> sounds like you don't know what you want ;)
<sml1226> I mean I like to stick with what I have but I take forever finding it! :)
<sml1226> Like my Ubuntu now but also like KDE just too slow to run it now.
<knome> hah
<knome> ;)
<sml1226> well with effects enabled :) NO COMPIZ is annoying!!!
<knome> ...
<sml1226> I miss it :'(
<sml1226> Just to mess with really
<knome> i like xubuntu with no compiz or compositor enabled.
<sml1226> I can do a good looking Xubu without it but KDE kinda sucks w/o it
<sml1226> :P
<knome> there's as many tastes as there is users
<sml1226> 300 people in Kubuntu room and nobody is talking!!!
<knome> people are maybe sleeping or at work.
<sml1226> I asked a question 15 mins ago and not a word since
<sml1226> joining and leaving is all thats going on
<knome> well in most irc clients you can ignore joins and parts
<knome> (and quits)
<sml1226> What you using now? I'm in pidgin
<knome> irssi
<knome> over ssh running in screen ;)
<sml1226> hmmm never heard of it :)
<knome> it's a totally boring text-mode client ;)
<sml1226> know what window manager Kubuntu uses? just b/c no answer there.
<knome> kubuntu uses kde.
<sml1226> I know but Ubuntu uses Metacity and it has compositor, Xubu uses Xfwm4, KDE uses ???
<sml1226> I need to know if ??? has a built in Compositor
<knome> kwin i suppose.
<sml1226> Ahh ok, yeah KDE is the desktop environment not the window manager.
<knome> yes, but the window manager is tightly tied in actually all of the desktop environments.
<sml1226> yeah but didn't know the wm, knew the de so thanks, need to try something now so see ya
<binskipy2u_> is xfce that much more "stabler", faster, then gnome, kde on a say a...triple core processor with 4 gigs ram, 64bit?
<knome> you might not feel the fastness, but it uses less resources, so you are left with more free.
<knome> what comes in stability issues, i'd say that in my opinion xfce is the most stable dependless on the hardware specification.
<binskipy2u_> i dont care about eye candy or compiz that crap
<binskipy2u_> just like a fast computer
<knome> i'm running on a quite similar hw that you listed
<knome> yeah, i don't use compiz (or even the xfce compositor) either.
<binskipy2u_> kde 4 is quirky and just does some crazy stuff every so often
<binskipy2u_> and gnome is easy, comfy yet sometimes annoying
<binskipy2u_> can you install the ubuntu/xubuntu restriced to get alll multimedia etc like kubuntu/xubuntu?
<knome> what do you mean? the xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<binskipy2u_> to play all multimedia
<binskipy2u_> music, dvd, video, etc
<knome> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laibsch> Hi, I'm new to XFCE.  Had it on my laptop for years and jumped in there for a few minutes, but was always put off by something.  I think I'll try it out a bit more seriously this time.
<Laibsch> Coming from Gnome, I still don't know how to achieve a few things that I'm used to doing the "Gnome way".  I hope you don't mind a question or two.
<Slonkie> Just ask the questions please.
<Slonkie> !questions
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Laibsch> I will as they come around, don't worry ;-)
<Laibsch> I thought a small introduction was in order
<Laibsch> OK, first question
<Laibsch> Keyboard shortcuts
<Laibsch> IIRC, XFCE is very configurable with Shortcuts which I really like
<Laibsch> One shortcut I can't find is the keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces
<Laibsch> Where is that set?
<Laibsch> Ah, Ctrl+F1, not Ctrl+1
<larsemil> is there a "core" package for xubuntu that doesnt pull all the progs i might not want, like abiword
<TheSheep> larsemil: what do you want it to pull?
<TheSheep> larsemil: there is xfce4 package
<larsemil> ah thats the name of course
<larsemil> thanks
<larsemil> that was more like it
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> should i use gdm or xdm or is there someone else?
<TheSheep> xubuntu uses gdm
<TheSheep> there is a bunch of more and less feature-complete ones
<TheSheep> personally I just start x directly and lock the screen right after that
<TheSheep> ok, I used to when I wans't too lazy to configure that, now I use gdm with autologin
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> i know that. :)
<larsemil> gdm pulls hell lot of deps again, will look into it. trying to save space on my eee
<Laibsch> does xfce have the equivalent of Alt+F2 in Gnome to launch an application right from the keyboad without any mouse action?
<TheSheep> it has
<larsemil> what program to configure wlans?
<TheSheep> network manager
<TheSheep> same as in gnome
<larsemil> ok thanks
<larsemil> 125mb for a network manager? :O
<TheSheep> you can also use some alternate ones
<TheSheep> my guess is that it shars a lot fo deps with gdm
<Laibsch> TheSheep: will you also tell me the equivalent?
<TheSheep> shares*
<TheSheep> wicd for example
<larsemil> Laibsch: its the same
<Laibsch> larsemil: really?
<Laibsch> Interesting, I must be missing something
<Laibsch> XFCE does nothing here for Alt+F2
<Laibsch> The strange thing is that apparently this shortcut is defined in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<Laibsch> but this one and others have no effect (same thing for xfce4-screenshoter)
<Laibsch> Why are those settings ignored?
<Laibsch> LP bug 366828
<Laibsch> I ran xfce4-settings-helper once and now things work as they should.  Yahoo!
<gharz> guys, why does my xubuntu doesn't automatically mount my ntfs and my linux partitions? ubuntu does. any idea?
<om26er> hello'
<om26er> i have a problem
<om26er> when i bring a cursor on panel it changes
<om26er> it is very annoying
<om26er> is there any way to turn it off
<ablomen> om26er, defign "changes", what does it do exactly?
<om26er> when cursor goes there the icons become bigger
<ablomen> hmm, are you using something like avant? anything else then the default panels?
<om26er> no
<om26er> i think
<MikeChelen> could you take a screenshot?
<kubuntu__> que me ofrece xubuntu que no tenga ubuntu
<SiDi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SiDi> La respuesta es XFCE
<Slonkie> Lol
<larsemil> any tips for a nice terminal emulator?
<larsemil> and any tips for removing the "make a little ²" when pressing alt + 2 :)
<gharz> guys, how do i install open office in xubuntu 9.10?
<Slonkie> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Slonkie> ?
<Slonkie> It's 3.0.1 in the repos.. do you need 3.1?
<gharz> Slonkie: the latest if possible
<gharz> Slonkie: why is it that i can't open other partitions in xubuntu? what i mean is it isn't mounted automatically. and one last thing, i'm on a windows network, i can't find the option to open a windows machine in the network ... how do i fix this?
<Slonkie> The partitations problem, you'll have to add them to fstab to get them automaticly mounted. Help can be found at:
<Slonkie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slonkie> Try using gigolo to access your windows machines/drives i'm guessing it is?
<palang> hi guys, two questions.  First: how do I manually add stuff to the application menu?  Second, the mic works fine (headset), but is very very quite - what do I tweak to turn it up?
<Slonkie> To add an application, make an .desktop file in /home/user/.local/share/Applications/
<palang> ahhhhh!  thanks
<Slonkie> You can just look and copy what needed in one of the other desktop files :)
<palang> Slonkie, the file in .local/share/applications is called defaults.list - and it's blank!
<palang> ...
<Slonkie> okay
<Slonkie> look in one of the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<palang> ok.
<palang> ok, i got one.  so I just kind of copy this, then use it as a template i guess? thanks for your time man
<marcel> how to display conkey as root window in xfce?
<rameshwo> i have ubuntu 8.10   how to upgrade to Xubuntu 9.04 ( i have got xubuntu 9.04) cd..
<SiDi> Ubuntu or Xubuntu 8.01 ?
<rameshwo> or  can i install xfce packages from the 9.04 iso disk ???
<rameshwo> ubuntu 8.10
<SiDi> ok, then you'll first have to install xubuntu-desktop
<rameshwo> SiDi:  ubuntu 8.10
<SiDi> its a virtual package containing all the xubuntu data
<SiDi> then, remove ubuntu-desktop, the one for the ubuntu (gnome) data and settings
<SiDi> and then, upgrade through the update-manager 's upgrade button, and you'll be in Xubuntu 9.04
<rameshwo> SiDi: can  i install xubuntu-dekstop  from the Xubuntu iso of 9.04
<rameshwo> SiDi: upgrading won't loose data ??
<rameshwo> SiDi: can  i install xubuntu-dekstop in ubuntu 8.10   from the Xubuntu iso of 9.04
<SiDi> upgrading wont make you lose data
<SiDi> at worse you will lose some hand-installed apps that you can reinstall afterwards
<SiDi> boot on your ubuntu 8.10 please
<rameshwo> SiDi: that's  fine with me.. not much hand-installed apps
<SiDi> you cant do it from a liveCD
<rameshwo> SiDi: oo...
<rameshwo> i actually wanted to change becasuse of old hardware 256 mb ram , 735 mhz processor...... i hope that xubuntu works well ???  ubuntu 8.10 was slow ??
<SiDi> xubuntu will be faster, yes ;)
<SiDi> what graphics card do you have ?
<SiDi> if you have an intel i recommand you to stay on 8.10, some cards lack proper drivers for 9.04 (intel's fault :p)
<rameshwo> SiDi: graphics card are also old.... not sure what type is it.. but intel processor.
<SiDi> if its a nvidia you'll be ok for sure. if its an ATi probably too. if its a SiS or Intel i'd recommand you to find users with the same card and ask them how it works before upgrading
<rameshwo> SiDi; ok..
<rameshwo> i have some downloaded apps for ubuntu 8.10 ..  will it work on xubuntu also or i need to download another compatible one ??different apps for diff. desktops ????
<SiDi> any ubuntu application works in xubuntu ;)
<rameshwo> SiDi : ok..  but not k..  like kamarok , kmail ? will it also work  on xfce ?
<SiDi> So, in resume : 1) sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop | 2) sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop | 3) sudo apt-get upgrade | 4) sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SiDi> And then you'll be in Xubuntu 9.04
<SiDi> rameshwo: they'll work too
<SiDi> but i recommand you to try Exaile | Thunderbird instead :)
<SiDi> you can also load the gnome / kde services in xfce, there's an option for that in Xubuntu's settings
<rameshwo> SiDi: ooo ok. i just gave example ..
<rameshwo> SiDi: actually my interent is poor. so takes time to download.. so i preferred installing from cd.. but  i now know  that it doesn't work.....
<SiDi> it works with the alternate, actually ;)
<SiDi> but not with the normal one
<rameshwo> SiDi: yes... that's the prob... normal mean live ?
<SiDi> rameshwo: at worse, if your home isnt with your system partition, you can just install Xubuntu 9.04 on your Ubuntu 8.10 partition
<SiDi> and then reinstall your apps
<SiDi> yeh, normal is the liveCD
<rameshwo> yes the /   and all other in single partition... you mean that. ?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> if you dont have a separate /home then you'll have to go through the painful process of upgrading
<gharz>  guys, how do i connect to a windows network? in ubuntu it has nautilus where i can type the address network:/// to search for any windows windows... in xubuntu how do i do this?
<rameshwo> ok i'm ready to have new upgrade deleting previous all datas...  ubuntu 8.10 works slow in my computer....
<SiDi> !gigolo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gigolo
<gharz> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SiDi> gharz: use the application named "gigolo"
<SiDi> rameshwo: make sure you saved all your documents before then ^^
<rameshwo> SiDi: you seem to use Xubuntu ? why you prefer it over gnome n  kde ?
<rameshwo> SiDi: ok sure...
<SiDi> rameshwo: faster
<SiDi> and i like xfwm
<SiDi> i find xfce more flexible and efficient than gnome
<rameshwo> SiDi:  xfwm is window manager for xfce ?
<rameshwo> SiDi: oo..
<SiDi> but well, i got 4GB of ram and a 8400GM so i _could_ run gnome :)
<rameshwo> SiDi:  8400 GM   ?? graphics card?
<gharz> SiDi: in gigolo, there's a field that says Location (URI)...
<SiDi> gharz: i never really used it. I suppose you put the IP there
<gharz> this is weird. i'm not familiar with xfce. i'm used to gnome . :(
<SiDi> or maybe smb://the_ip/
<SiDi> rameshwo: yes
<gharz> SiDi: how about mounting the other partitions? xubuntu doesn't automatically mount my ntfs and ubuntu partitions...
<SiDi> gharz: it does here. (well, i dont have any ntfs partition though)
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SiDi> You can tweak your /etc/fstab file to tell it to explicitely mount some partitions
<SiDi> anything else before i leave you, guys ?
<rameshwo> SiDi: i hope the commands are the same.. for all xubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu...
<rameshwo> SiDi : apt-get...   and all others ??
<SiDi> rameshwo: they are
<SiDi> x/k/ubuntu are the same OS, rameshwo
<SiDi> we just have different packages and config files by default
<rameshwo> SiDi: ok...
<rameshwo> SiDi: but there are less guys in xubuntu room compared to ubuntu n kubuntu..
<SiDi> yeh
<gharz> man, think i'm going back to my ubuntu :(
<SiDi> its because we have less users :)
<gharz> i'm really not use to xfce
<SiDi> gharz: why not use nautilus for network tasks if thats what blocks you ?
<gharz> missing my nautilus
<gharz> ahh... u mean i can install nautilus here right?
<rameshwo> SiDi: if i run xubuntu i hope my knowledge won't be any less than the one runnign ubuntu(gnome) ?????
<gharz> SiDi: can i run compiz-fusion in xubuntu as well?
<SiDi> gharz: yes but it'll replace the xfce WM by compizs one
<gharz> SiDi: ahhh
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks.
<SiDi> rameshwo: you'll have to learn the differences, but it should take you a few days to get use to it
<rameshwo> SiDi: ok..but the heart of linux is CLI  and it's the same .  so  no problem i guess...
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> just a different GUi ;)
<vidd> rameshwo, what did you switch from?
<rameshwo> vidd: you mean ? switch to xubuntu or ubuntu ?
<vidd> so from ubuntu to xubuntu
<gharz> SiDi: there's gigolo on my system and it shows my partitions... but whenever i open/click the partition i'm getting this error     Connecting to "Partition1" failed.  You are not supposed to show G_IO_ERROR_FAILED_HANDLED in the UI. any idea why?
<rameshwo> vidd: yes but it's been only 2-3 months i ran ubuntu 8.10  it was slow for my hardware . i learned that xfce was also there for lower hardwaes. so thinking to switch to xubuntu ....
<SiDi> gharz: no, but people in #xfce may know
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks
<rameshwo> vidd: but right now from wi****  xp  i'm hoping to get it deleted within few months afteri learn  a bit more linux..
<vidd> gharz, try using that app as a superuser
<gharz> vidd: i already did that... when i use superuser the partitions are not shown.
<rameshwo> vidd: what makes u stick with xubuntu ?
<gharz> only cdrom0 is there
<vidd> as soon as my work goes virtual, i can delete all M$ from all the machinews except the gaming rig
<vidd> gharz, no ideas then =\
<vidd> rameshwo, i might not be with the project much longer....i run achient hardware....and xubuntu is getting to big
<gharz> vidd: are you using xubuntu in connecting to other windows network? coz i'm currently in a windows environtment but the problem is i can't seem to find the way of opening a windoze shared folder. in thunar, i can't type the address.
<vidd> gharz, you want to use samba for that
<rameshwo> vidd: same here...ancient hardware
<vidd> but if you have the address for the sared drive...do this:
<gharz> vidd: u mean i still have to install samba on xubuntu?
<vidd> well...yeah
<vidd> you need firefox installed to look at web pages....right?
<vidd> but anyway....
<vidd> if you have the network address for a network share....
<gharz> vidd: let us say for example the network is MYNETWORK (server 2003) and some computers also attached to the network. in MYNETWORK i have 1 shared folder there named Shared$... the question now is how do i access this?
<vidd> like \\machine\drive
<vidd> gharz, ^^ yes? no?
<gharz> vidd: in firefox?
<gharz> i can't seem to enter the address in thunar
<vidd> gharz, no...in M$ "map network drive"
<gharz> vidd: the file is already shared.
<rameshwo> gharz; you meant the shared folder in every windoz networked computer ?
<gharz> rameshwo: no... in MYNETWORK server there is 1 shared folder named Shared$... my question now is how do i access this? in thunar there is no Network option like in Nautilus.
<vidd> gharz, do you use "windows network" or do you map network drive on the windows machines?
<gharz> vidd: i don't map network drive
<vidd> then use samba
<vidd> gharz, there is no network option because samba is nopt installed by default
<gharz> vidd: see in nautilus, i'll just type the address network:///MYNETWORK and it will show me all the computers connected to the MYNETWORK and i'll just click the name of the computer which i want to connect and open files
<gharz> ok
<gharz> vidd: so i'll just run sudo apt-get install samba ?
<vidd> gharz, i would assume
 * vidd does not use samba
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks!
 * vidd maps network drives
<vidd> gharz, do you know the name of the machine on your network that has this shared folder?
<gharz> vidd: our domain name is, ie. NETWOWK. i want to connect to COMPUTER1 which is having a shared folder named shared$.
<gharz> vidd: that's what i want to accomplish.
<gharz> and i can't find a solution to this
<vidd> so this is what you can do without using samba.....
<vidd> create a directory to alias that folder....
<gharz> vidd: OK.
<vidd> i.e. /media/windows_share
<vidd> then you mount it.
<vidd> is the files systen ntfs or fat?
<gharz> ntfs
<gharz> vidd: here's my question... what would be the path of the w$ shared folder then?
<gharz> \\machine\shared$
<gharz> i think it requires authentication to open this.
<vidd> sudo mount.cifs //machine/shared$ /media/windows_share -o user='[windows username]'
<vidd> sorry....had to dig thru my history to find the command
 * vidd has already added the shared drive to fstab
<gharz> vidd: mount.cifs?
<vidd> yes...
<vidd> i assume you want to be able to read and write to this drive?
<gharz> vidd: yes
<vidd> then you want to mount.cifs and not just mount
<vidd> just mount is read only
<vidd> and if you do not need to authenticate to access that share, then you can probably lose -o user= option
 * vidd sees no reason to have samba if the drives are not going to be dynamic
<vidd> gharz, actually, mount.cifs is for mounting network drives...se the man: mount.cifs - mount using the Common Internet File System (CIFS)
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks!
<vidd> its a part of the samba suite
<gharz> i'll check this xubuntu first. before going back to ubuntu if i find it difficult
<gharz> :(
<gharz> pero ok lang
<gharz> may pera naman ako :))
<gharz> ooopppsss... sorry
<gharz> thanks, vidd!!!!
<vidd> gharz, if you dont know the machine's hostname, you can substitue the ip
<gharz> the ip is 192.168.10.2
<gharz> and 10.5
<gharz> these machines both have shared folders where ii access regularly
<vidd> like mount.cifs //192.168.10.2/folder /media/first_share_folder_name
<vidd> and mount.cifs //192.168.10.5/folder /media/second_share_folder_name
<vidd> and use the -o user= option if you need to log into these drives
 * vidd hopes that makes sense
<ocs_>  Hi. when I try to access to a remote host through ssh with -X option I obtain this error:  /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/ocs/.Xauthority . any suggestion ?
<SiDi> it comes from the machine you try to connect to. Looks like you dont have the right to open an X session through remote login. (but i may be wrong)
<ocs_> all solved. for some xfce bug .Xautorithy was messed up. I deleted it and rebooted and all works
<KAIN> hello everyone
<KAIN> i need some help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and rhe router
<KAIN> i need some help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and the router
<Slonkie> ubuntu server?
<Slonkie> This is xubuntu help channel...
<Araneidae> How can I configure keyboard autorepeat?
<Araneidae> Sorry, stupid question, looking in wrong place!
<vidd> Araneidae, like how much time you need to hold down a key to type the same character over and over?
<Araneidae> Yes, that sort of thing.  I keep forgetting that the Settings menu isn't where I expect it
<vidd> so you found it then?
<Araneidae> yes, kind of obvious really.  I was looking under Applications/System, but the Settings menu was actually staring me in the face...
<vidd> =]
<xubu> Hey guys...I really need some help! I can't upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04. I get errors from the sources.list file.
<knome> xubu, yes, 7.10 is eol
<knome> !gutsy | xubu
<ubottu> xubu: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<xubu> I know is eol...but even the old repositories can't be accessed?
<knome> xubu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> how can I pair a bluetooth device with my pc?
<knome> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SliMM> that's ubuntu help, which means the bluetooth applet
<SliMM> the gnome thing
<SliMM> which I don't have and don
<SliMM> don't want to
<SliMM> damn enter
<S0210> Is there a "not fast" user switching available in 9.04?
<Trabble> what do you mean?
<S0210> In 8.04 I had a user switching on the shutdown panel... is there a way to put it back there?
<S0210> (Right now I have the "fast user switch" on the panel but I have problems with it...)
<S0210> I mean the shutdown popup dialog with buttons like logout/hibernate/shutown etc.
<Trabble> ok...
<Trabble> what problem do you have?
<Trabble> ahhhh. i see..
<S0210> Apart from design problems if I use the fast user switching than in the other user profile a my hotkeys do not work as expected
<Trabble> ...
<Trabble> no idea...sorry
<S0210> :-)
<Trabble> same with "ALT" + S
<Trabble> wait
<Trabble> "ALT" + "S-ABF" + "K"
<Trabble> ?
<S0210> what's s-abf?
<Trabble> a key
<Trabble> print
<S0210> alt - print - k?
<S0210> it's not really what I thought :-]
<Trabble> same problem?
<S0210> alt - print - k logs me out (competely)
<S0210> (completely)
<Trabble> :)
<Trabble> ok...
<Trabble> you just want to change....
<Trabble> mhh...
<S0210> yes... leaving the session of my wife untouched but having my hotkeys in the other account as well as my old saved session
<S0210> technologically speaking :-)
<infomomo> Hey guys, the only diff. between xubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop environment ?
<infomomo> all the rest, repos, apps, etc... is the same?
<infomomo> :d
<zoredache> infomomo: pretty much
<infomomo> zoredache: thanks
#xubuntu 2009-06-16
<stephane> hi !  how does the sound event works in xfce 4.6
<bsssh> Hey! I have a "?"(yes I asked google :/ with no resultes..) Can I enable thumbnailers for DESKTOP in xfce? Thunar generates them inside own window, but not on Desktop. Ie I can view the Desktop folder in Thunar - thumbnails are here, but on desktop itself - only icons.
<bsssh> 9.04 installed.
<knome> bsssh, i suppose that's not possible on xfce 4.6
<bsssh> thanks...
<bsssh> I dont understand why thou... :/
<bsssh> thanks anyway :/
<knome> JPohlmann can maybe answer that.
<JPohlmann> bsssh: I'm not ... sure.
<JPohlmann> That'll most likely change with 4.8 though.
<bsssh> I checked thumbnailers guide in xfce.org and the thing is that they do display in thunar itself
<bsssh> but not on desktop..
<bsssh> I searched for options in settings manager.
<bsssh> well, thanks for your time.=)
<JPohlmann> bsssh: Well, the desktop is not managed by thunar.
<JPohlmann> xfdesktop is the application that does that and I suppose it's not generating thumbnails then.
<JPohlmann> In 4.8 we'll probably have a D-Bus service for generating thumbnails which all applications will talk to.
<bsssh> hm strange, I thought as in lxde, thunar controlls this.
<bsssh> but I understand now.
<bsssh> thunar->xfdesktop->actual desktop
<bsssh> k, thx JP
<JPohlmann> Thunar is the file manager and xfdesktop uses the Thunar D-Bus API for some tasks.
<JPohlmann> But that's incomplete and I'm planning to improve the API in 4.8 so that xfdesktop will be more consistent with Thunar.
<bsssh> :) thanks a lot!
<Sinatra> can anybody help me set up my webcam on ubuntu?
<knome> what's the problem?
<Sinatra> i would like to set one up but i'm not sure what a good program for it is
<Sinatra> on windows i found something called yawcam that shows my webcam on a website hosted through my ip address
<knome> right, so you want to broadcast it to internet?
<knome> or use with skype/instant messaging?
<Sinatra> http://98.225.141.136:8081
<knome> anyway, the first step is to get it recognised and working.
<Sinatra> click that link for example
<knome> okay
<knome> so have you plugged the cam in the xubuntu pc?
<Sinatra> something like that but i would like it to work on ubuntu
<Sinatra> right now i'm on XP
<knome> oh right
<Sinatra> i have regular ubuntu loaded this computer though
<knome> what's your camera model?
<knome> no problem.
<Sinatra> logitech quickpro 6000 i think?
<knome> okay, let's see
<Sinatra> the only problem with this one is that it's too fuzzy like
<knome> Sinatra, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech for exact compatibility
<knome> i don't see quickpro 6000 there, but it might use the same driver as some other quickcam model
<Sinatra> i might have the model number wrong
<Sinatra> i had it working on skype once
<knome> on ubuntu?
<Sinatra> yeah
<Sinatra> the hardware works
<knome> oh, right, so you only need an app
<knome> i see
<Sinatra> but i just need to know of a software program ... to allow me to broadcst on the internet
 * knome browses the web a bit
<Sinatra> Make a video stream
<Sinatra> If you have the Apache Web server installed on your machine, you can use the webcam to make a video stream and display it on a Web page. The easiest way to accomplish this is by using webcam-server. In Ubuntu you can install the application with sudo apt-get install webcam-server. Start up the server with the binary name of the utility and point your browser to http://localhost:8888 to configure it.
<Sinatra> Webcam-server has some options you can use to change the display mode of the stream and offer your visitors some additional info. For example, you can display the date, frame rate, and number of viewers by using webcam-server -c "%d/%m/%Y %H:%M:%S - serving %%v viewers at %%f FPS". You can make webcam-server listen on another port if the default 8888 doesn't suit you by using the -p attribute. Among other things, you can flip the disp
<knome> right... that sounds something that might work :)
<Sinatra> too much work to get set u though?
<knome> well, if you don't need apache for anything else, it sounds a bit overkill.
<Sinatra> mmm so should i look for other options?
<knome> i'm not sure what kind of alternatives there are
<knome> just trying to find out
<Sinatra> how complicated would it be to set up apache then?
<knome> it's not very complicated i would say
<knome> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<knome> you don't need mysql or php if you only host the webcam stream
<Sinatra> in stupid people language how complicated would it be?
<knome> you might also be ok with some other web server, but i don't know how the webcam-server works
<knome> install a package.
<knome> ;)
<knome> i suppose any web server is okay.
<knome> it might be better to confirm that at #ubuntu
<Sinatra> i got someone coming in here from there hopefully
<Sinatra> hey what'sup
<Procedured> hi
<Sinatra> Knome is helping me out with this webcam thing ... he is saying something about a webserver
<Sinatra> Make a video stream
<Sinatra> If you have the Apache Web server installed on your machine, you can use the webcam to make a video stream and display it on a Web page. The easiest way to accomplish this is by using webcam-server. In Ubuntu you can install the application with sudo apt-get install webcam-server. Start up the server with the binary name of the utility and point your browser to http://localhost:8888 to configure it.
<Sinatra> Webcam-server has some options you can use to change the display mode of the stream and offer your visitors some additional info. For example, you can display the date, frame rate, and number of viewers by using webcam-server -c "%d/%m/%Y %H:%M:%S - serving %%v viewers at %%f FPS". You can make webcam-server listen on another port if the default 8888 doesn't suit you by using the -p attribute. Among other things, you can flip the disp
<Procedured> if u get kicked come back:p
<knome> Sinatra, please paste long text clips at pastebin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Sinatra> thank you, i am sorry.
<Procedured> so kind of like a podcast/videocast is what you are looking for>?
<knome> np:)
<Sinatra> i am doing it on XP right now: http://98.225.141.136:8081
<Sinatra> i would like to set up that feature on linux however
<Procedured> i see , hmm i really dont kknow ill look around for a few minutes and try and come up with othe ideas as well
<Sinatra> what do you think of the webserver idea?
<knome> Sinatra, i think you should just try the package webcam-server and see what comes.
<Sinatra> where can i download that from?
<knome> Sinatra, i'm not sure if it has a server built-in or how it works, but it will tell you :)
<knome> Sinatra, 'sudo apt-get install webcam-server' or from synaptic search for 'webcam-server', select and install
<Sinatra> alright i need to get this computer rebooted into ubuntu ...
<Sinatra> let me get to my desktop
<sinatra-> okay here
<Procedured> open a terminal
<sinatra-> i am rebooting right now
<Procedured> ah k
<sinatra-> another thing i was thinking ... was ... about a solidstate/flash memory harddrive
<sinatra-> i was thinking of using it just exclusively for the operating system ... so it would boot up flash then use a traditional hard drive for storage needs
<Procedured> should work , responsive, more reliable (maybe)
<Sinatra> they are very very expensive though
<Sinatra> okay i'm on linux with a terminal open
<Sinatra> what's my sudo code thing
<Procedured> <knome> Sinatra, 'sudo apt-get install webcam-server' or from synaptic search for 'webcam-server', select and install
<Sinatra> okay great
<Sinatra> it's giving me unable to fetch some archives
<Sinatra> maybe run apt-get update or try with -- fix missing
<Sinatra> great now my screen is very very bright
<sml1226> I did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and decided to remove it. How do I remove the apps now?
<sml1226> remove kubuntu-desktop only removes the gui not the apps
<sml1226> teeny 10GB space won't let me do much here. Need to free up some space.
<sml1226> is there a way to back up my UI settings without actually making a total backup of the whole system?
<sml1226> Just my settings?
<yodz-> Heyall, was wondering if anyone was able to tell me a fix for this wierd mouse lockup bug, cant select/alt tab from task to task when it happens.
<yodz-> Happens after a random period of time, its like something doesnt let go of the mouse/keyboard events.
<yodz-> Verified its not hardware as well.
<Kasm279> how do i switch to a different soundcard?
<Kasm279> (i.e. one in a USB dock)
<maduser> open mixer
<maduser> then there is a menu to chose sound card
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> did nothing
<maduser> do you have sound at all?'
<Kasm279> from my laptop's speakers
<Kasm279> (its headphone out is broke, so im trying to get sound through the dock)
<maduser> then what do you want to change?
<maduser> oh
<Kasm279> so it outputs to that instead of the internal speakers
<Kasm279> (cause they kinda suck :\)
<maduser> then I don't know what to tell you
<Kasm279> anyone else?
<Kasm279> HELLO
<yodz-> anyone have any ideas about my question yet?
<TheSheep> Kasm279: please don't play with ctcp
<Kasm279> k
<Kasm279> how do i switch to a different soundcard? (in a USB dock)
<Kasm279> yodz-: im wondering the same thing >.>
<cody> I need help
<cody> my whole comp is messing up
<cody> im getting "E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list (dist parse) "
<TheSheep> hmm... why don't you remove that line form it?
<Kasm279> from*
<cody> sorry im a noob
<cody> how would I do that?
<TheSheep> how did you get it in there in the first place?
<cody> I didnt
<cody> the comp was fine when I turned it off a week ago
<cody> I just turned it on now
<TheSheep> ppa's are not installed by default, the whole idea is that they are experimental
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<cody> and its having truble
<cody> *troble
<cody> *trouble
<cody> ummm its pidgin
<cody> which is a program that was there when I got xubuntu
<TheSheep> cody: well, open a terminal, type 'gksu mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list' and look for the suspicious line
<TheSheep> then comment it out by placing a # in front and save
<TheSheep> programs usually don't break themselves, and don't install experimental stuff
<cody> that fixed it
<cody> I think the problem might be that the program is at a newer version
<cody> would that cause a problem?
<TheSheep> well, xubuntu is released once every 6 months with a set of applications that aretested together and checked. if you replace one of them, the whole is not tested anymored...
<TheSheep> anymore*
<cody> I didnt replace anything
<cody> which is why im so confused
<TheSheep> you added an additional source of applications, an ppa which is experimental
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<TheSheep> in this case a ppa for pidging
<TheSheep> pidgin
<TheSheep> sorry about the typos
<cody> but pidgin came with xubuntu
<TheSheep> specific version of pidgin that was tested with xubuntu, yes
<cody> I didnt update
<Kasm279> pidgin came with xubuntu o_O?
<TheSheep> someone did
<cody> I was asking if the problem was because I didnt update
<TheSheep> Kasm279: yes
<TheSheep> cody: no, someone added an experimental version to your application sources
<Kasm279> it didnt come with mine O.O
<TheSheep> cody: and probably did it wrong, thatn's why it complained about that line
<cody> I see
<TheSheep> Kasm279: it's there since 8.4 or even earlier
<Kasm279> okay, mine had xchat
<cody> next question
<TheSheep> cody: the error wasn't in fact related to pidgin itself, just to how it was wrongly added
<cody> how do I fix pidgin?
<cody> I see
<TheSheep> cody: it's broken now?
<Kasm279> (note: i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    under kubuntu)
<cody> pidgin is only showing msn and IRC people
<cody> its been like that since I turned it on
<TheSheep> cody: go to system->synaptic package manager, search for pidgin in it and do a reinstall
<TheSheep> that should bring back the older version
<TheSheep> the one originally shipped with xubuntu
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<TheSheep> !repeat | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cody> thanks for the help
<cody> oi
<cody> that didnt help
<binskipy2u> is xfce/xubuntu that much more faster, stabler, less resource footprint then gnome/ubuntu, kde kubuntu? on say a triple core 64bit machine with 4 gigs ram?
<tavasti> binskipy2u, on such machine difference in resource consumption in marginal
<seeezz> hello first i had ubuntu and there i could configure VPN connections. with xubuntu not so i installed openvpn from the terminal. i thought that now i can configure it through network manager but i cannot. does anyone know what to do next, or another easy method? thanks!
<Slonkie> Did you go to the network manager -> VPN -> Add -> and then choose openvpn?
<seeezz> i cannot click on "add" because ..it is not possible to click there
<seeezz> no wait please
<seeezz> i cannot press "add" it is not possible
<seeezz> do you know the command to start the open vpn from console?
<Slonkie> No, sorry.
<seeezz> there are soi many options. when i normally download from the repository i can make it start by just ztyping the name of the program. or it is then in the menu of the xubuntu. but thank you Slonkie, i`ll continue readin
<seeezz> p.s: if anyone has the muse for guiding me a bit through this topic, i would appreciate it
<Harlekien> #xubuntu/motd
<Harlekien> #xubunt/motd
<SiDi> Harlekien: ?
<tavasti> seeezz, what you are trying to do with openvpn?
<SiDi> seeezz: what application were you using on ubuntu to connect to VPN servers ? Cause you can keep using the same
<Harlekien> sorry, i am new to irc and trying to see the documentationen
<seeezz> tavasti: i want to connect to my job
<tavasti> do you have config file from you work?
<meglo> Harlekien: the /motd command just shows you the server's motd, it isn't really useful. To see the topic type /topic. You either learn IRC by using it, reading a guide, or the RFCs.
<seeezz> SiDi : i was just right clicking the network symbol on the corner right up and then i went to add vpn connection
<Harlekien> meglo: thank you
<seeezz> tavasti:i think i only have "keys" files
<meglo> Harlekien: all commands for your IRC client are prefixed with a forward slash. as in "/command"
<tavasti> what vpn they are using there?
<seeezz> but now i want to download the openvpn from the website of them, maybe it will work then
<Harlekien> am i correct in this channel for thing about xubuntu?
<tavasti> openvpn binary included in ubuntu works fine, but you need config file
<Slonkie> Harlekien, yes this is the xubuntu help channel.
<meglo> Harlekien: not exactly, but there are better places probably. I don't know of any, really. I only know how to use IRC after years of learning bits and pieces.
<tavasti> openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/my_config.conf
<seeezz> tavasti, i am using xubuntu, but i think it doesnt make a difference right?  tavasti: i think they use openVpn
<meglo> Because I was lazy. I did read the RFCs when setting up an actual server this one time.
<tavasti> seeezz, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<seeezz> ok tavasti: when i am in this config file, what do i have to type in there?
<tavasti> IMHO, this openvpn discussion is more for general #ubuntu channel
<tavasti> seeezz, look few lines back
<meglo> I think he was using nm-applet to do his vpn before.
<seeezz> oh, ok
<meglo> seeezz: you switched from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<seeezz> ok thks dudes
<meglo> What version of ubuntu were you running and what version of xubuntu are you running now?
<seeezz> yes, because i got a notebook and read xubuntu workd more qzuick
<seeezz> i ran 8.10 with upgrade to 9.04
<meglo> seeezz: Ok, but can you tell me the versions(hardy, intrepid, gutsy, etc) for them?
<meglo> seeezz: on Ubuntu? Or Xubuntu on your notebook?
<meglo> Errr,
<meglo> Did you reinstall with a newer xubuntu?
<meglo> seeezz: can you right click your little network icon in the system tray, click 'about', and tell me the version of it?
<seeezz> no i used an old computer that is almost dead with ubuntu. now i bought a new notebook and ther is vista on it. but i am already used to ubuntu and so i did a Wubi installation of xubuntu
<seeezz> meglo: ok just a sec
<meglo> I haven't dealt with openvpn/ipsec but it seems you were able to get it working easily before, so something simple should be able to be done to get it working once more.
<Harlekien> ok people, i am going offline. see you this evening.
<meglo> Harlekien: you can use /away
<meglo> Harlekien: /away reason
<seeezz> Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.7.0.100
<Harlekien> meglo: thanks!
<meglo> No problem.
<meglo> seeezz: and you were using that network systemtray icon to connect to your VPN in ubuntu?
<seeezz> yes, if ubuntu and xubuntu is the same it must have been the same but i am not 100percent sure.
<meglo> seeezz: do you see an 'unlock' button anywhere when you open it up? In newer ubuntu versions(and xubuntu) they let you view information from things like network-manager applet without having to type in your password, but provide you with an 'unlock' button if you need to do something, like configure VPN for example
<seeezz> i think tavasti already told me what to do a few line above but i have to try this stuff slowly. i am a bit overloaded. i cannot see an unlock button(in the network manager?)
<meglo> ah I haven't used the latest 0.7 version which you have
<meglo> But I do have it here, it is a little different
<meglo> I'm not exactly sure what you see.
<meglo> seeezz: can you left click on the network manager icon, and then click "vpn connections"
<meglo> click on it like an icon
<seeezz> let me try to do this config file tavasti mentioned
<meglo> mmmmmmmm ok
<seeezz> ok i am clicking
<seeezz> no wait
<meglo> do you see...
<meglo> ?
<seeezz> try to help me
<meglo> no sure
<meglo> I'm not sure what you're doing exactly, on my network-manager-applet
<meglo> it lets me left click on it, go to 'vpn connections' and then click on 'configure vpn'
<meglo> oh same here
<seeezz> meglo: when i do this and ewant to add a vpn, the field "add" is greyed out
<meglo> it isn't lettting me click add
<meglo> yes
<meglo> seeezz: same problem
<seeezz> oh funny
<meglo> ok ok
<meglo> hmmm
<seeezz> tavasti sayed i have to create a config filke
<meglo> you don't see an unlock button eh?
<meglo> are you on wireless or a wired connection
<seeezz> no do you?
<meglo> seeezz: I do not.
<seeezz> i am on umts
<meglo> ok mobile
<meglo> click on 'Mobile Broadband'
<meglo> do you see your network interface there?
<seeezz> oh yes!!
<seeezz> hows that? haha!"
<meglo> yes
<meglo> click 'edit'
<seeezz> ah no thats normal sorry
<seeezz> eh?
<meglo> it should prompt you to type your pass
<seeezz> okj i do
<meglo> damn
<meglo> ok, it is still grayed out for me
<seeezz> hmz
<meglo> I thought it would, after having us type the pass, allow us to configure VPN
<meglo> let me see
<seeezz> thnaks:)
<meglo> seeezz: I'm inexperienced with VPNs, I have never touched or used one.
<meglo> But Ubuntu's wiki has some information on it that should be very similar to xubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<meglo> Because xubuntu is just ubuntu, and basically has all the same configuration programs(namely nm-applet in this case) as mainline Ubuntu
<seeezz> ok, but you are very helpful. i will make it i am sure. and afterwards a bit smarter
<meglo> seeezz: Yeah I don't have any knowledge in that area but you seemed to have any easy time configuring it before, so I thought we would work from here to get back to that instead of having to drop to command line and deal with config files.
<meglo> whatever works, tho.
<seeezz> tavasi, meglo: when i type thi sconfig thin it shows up this:
<seeezz> @ubuntu:~$ sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/my_config.conf
<seeezz> Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: /etc/openvpn/my_config.conf
<meglo> Hmmmmmmmm
<meglo> Again I haven't used openvpn and I really would have preferred if we got the front-end(nm-applet) working for you again.
<seeezz> let me download the whole program from the openvpn
<meglo> I don't understand how openvpn works, but it seems to have trouble parsing your configuration file.
<meglo> You should check the syntax and make sure everything is correctly formatted.
<meglo> seeezz: I think
<meglo> seeezz: I highly recommend you join ##openvpn
<meglo> seeezz: /join ##openvpn
<meglo> they can help you out much better
<seeezz> oh i should have gone ther emuch earlier meglo
<seeezz> great info
<yodz-> Happens after a random period of time, its like something doesnt let go of the mouse/keyboard events.
<yodz-> Heyall, was wondering if anyone was able to tell me a fix for this wierd mouse lockup bug, cant select/alt tab from task to task when it happens.
<seeezz> hi i cannot get openvpn to run. i tried now 10 times to downlaod the deb package from the website but it always stops after 2mb
<seeezz> how can i make this config fiel i need?
<seeezz> +file
<seeezz> tavasti are u still there?
<seeezz> noone from ##opnevpn is answering my questions
<ryblade> How can i change themes in Jaunty Jackalope 9.04?
<ryblade> how can i install download themes in xubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04
<Adil> hi
<Adil> i reruire support for multimedia problem in my system
<Adil> i require support for multimedia support
<SiDi> Well, if you'd asked for support I'd have been pleased to help you
<SiDi> But requiring is a bit rude.
<Slonkie> !question | Adil
<ubottu> Adil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ptizzy> how do i remove the ever-present floppy icon from my desktop?  i have no floppy drive.
<MikeChelen> ptizzy, right click desktop > desktop settings > icons
<knome> you can disable all the removable devices on the desktop by right-clicking the desktop, under "desktop settings"  tab "icons"
<MikeChelen> too slow knome :D
<MikeChelen> you provided more helpful details though :)
<knome> ;)
<ptizzy> MikeChelen and knome: i would like to still have other removable devices show up on the desktop.
<knome> not possible, at least on xfce 4.6
<MikeChelen> ptizzy, ahh, maybe disable floppy disk controller in bios?
<ptizzy> ok.  i'll try that.  i haven't used a floppy in at least 5 years :-)
<MikeChelen> lol me neither, which made me curious why my desktop has no icon
<ramrod> is someone using rhythmbox on jaunty 64bit? it crashes when i make the visualisation fullscreen and when i add an automatic playlist and the podcast feeds dont work
<knome> i don't *have* a floppy disk drive in my pc :P
<ptizzy> i'm running xubuntu jaunty in VBox, so that's probably why it's there.  i'll look at the vbox settings.
<knome> ptizzy, i suppose you can disable the floppy drive there if you want
<ptizzy> my mother in law still uses floppies for her yearly tax stuff.  we can't seem to get her to use thumb drives...
<MikeChelen> ptizzy, check the removable drive settings in vbox
<jasonmchristos> anyone home?
<charlie-tca> !question | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jasonmchristos> just making sure u are awake
<jasonmchristos> let me see if i still need help hold on im installing vino on xubuntu
<Slor> Hey guys - maybe more a general linux question...  I just put a new widescreen monitor on my system to replace a a smaller 4:3 monitor.  Is there a simple way to tell X to re-probe for available resolutions, or do I have to go add everything to the config file manually?
<SiDi> xrandr --auto ?
<jasonmchristos> ok vino is installed but it doesnt appear to be running
<jasonmchristos> how do i get vino to start automatically
<jasonmchristos> also the notification icon doesnt appear
<Slor> SiDi - will xrandr rewrite the xf86config file for future boots?
<terquilino> hi all
<Slor> or xorg.conf - I forget what it is on this system
<terquilino> can some1 tell me how to switch between tasks using keys?
<jasonmchristos> alt+tab terquilino
<terquilino> THANKS!!
<SiDi> Slonkie: not really sure
<SiDi> Slor: *
<SiDi> Slor: here it does seem to do the job though
<jasonmchristos> how do i start vino in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<jasonmchristos> for vino add this
<jasonmchristos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/56670
<jasonmchristos> it worked for me
<denos> My wife installed xubuntu, decided to try gnome-desktop-environment, then switched back (yesterday). Today, she is unable to login, her home directory has been encrypted (evidently not requested), and ubuntu can't mount it. I can see a .Private encrypted directory. How do I access it?
<SiDi> wow
<SiDi> denos: do you mind asking in #ubuntu  ? There are more chances they know what it's about
<SiDi> i'll be there too
<MikeChelen> denos, cd into the .Private directory and there are some instructions included
<denos> Unfortunately, the instructions in the README.txt don't work. There is no encryptfs-mount-private on her filesystem. This may also be why the boot process can't access the directory. :(
<denos> Trying to track down that file or manually invoke encfs...
<denos> Typo: the file is there. But I get: Error: Encrypted Private is not setup properly
<denos> Something really went south here. The directory is encrypted but the key can't be recovered from pam.
<DDaygold> is there a way to mount samba shares on another linux (ubuntu 9.04) to this laptop running xubuntu 9.04
<SiDi> DDaygold: from your laptop, you wanna mount a samba share on another PC ,
<SiDi> DDaygold: you can ssh -XC and do it with nautilus (or use VNC and do it with nautilus)
<SiDi> otherwise, you can use the mount command but i just dont know exactly how to do
<DDaygold> whoah, idk how to do either of those, can you take me step by step?
<SiDi> sure
<SiDi> do you have the IP + login of the ubuntu machine ?
<SiDi> And, is openssh-server installed on it ?
<DDaygold> how can i find the ip of the ubuntu machine and no idk if i have openssh... on it
<SiDi> Can you access it right now ? (Physically, i mean)
<DDaygold> 1 sec its downstairs
<DDaygold> k im on
<SiDi> alright
<SiDi> Type ifconfig in a console for the IP its what's written after inetaddr (or right click the network icon on the top right and click on Connection info)
<SiDi> now, for the ssh server : "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" (or use synaptic and browse for openssh-server)
<SiDi> OpenSSH is a protocol that lets you connect to your PC remotely. We'll use it to launch this PC's nautilus from your laptop
<DDaygold> k i know my ip, and openssh is installing
<DDaygold> now its installed
<SiDi> great
<SiDi> lets go back to the laptop, then
<DDaygold> k, im actually typing on it
<SiDi> you'll type the following command : "ssh -XC <nickname>@<ip>"
<SiDi> it'll ask for your password (we can setup ssh to use your RSA private key instead if you want)
<DDaygold> its telling me that the authencitity of the host cannot be determined... should i still connect?
<SiDi> yes
<SiDi> its because its the first time
<DDaygold> and the nickname is my loginname on that machine correct?
<SiDi> it couldnt associate the ip of your ubuntu pc with a known mac address
<SiDi> on the remote machine
<DDaygold> um, it said the connection was closed by the other machine
<DDaygold> i ran the command again and got a password prompt, then  nothing
<DDaygold> then username@whatever:~$
<DDaygold> SiDi, are u still here?
<SiDi> Yes, sorry
<SiDi> alright, you're connected on the machine then
<SiDi> it may not be easy to use if they both have the same hostname :)
<SiDi> easy to see *
<DDaygold> how do i browse the files?
<DDaygold> or actually how do i put the mp3s on the share onto my music player?
<SiDi> Explain me exactly what youre trying to do
<SiDi> where are the mp3, and where should they go ?
<DDaygold> i have a folder called 1-music-1, it contains folders that contain my entire music collection
<DDaygold> ubuntu is to processor hungry for my other two old (like 10 years old) computers, but i want to get them to play the music
<DDaygold> i'm sorry if i wasted your time b4
<DDaygold> thanks for helping me... this is why people actually like *buntu
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> so you wanna grab your music from the ubuntu machine to the xubuntu one ?
<SiDi> you can use scp for that
<DDaygold> which is?
<SiDi> for instance, to copy a folder : "scp -r (recursive) <name>@<ip>:<path_to_folder_from_/home/name> <path_on_the_local_machine>"
<DDaygold> wait, the hd on the laptop cant actually hold that much music, i need a way to keep the files on the remote machine but play them on the mobile laptop
<charlie-tca> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<charlie-tca> might help, then
<charlie-tca> You mount the remote system and play the files on the computer you are at
<DDaygold> exactly
<charlie-tca> Just use sshfs to mount the remote directories
<DDaygold> um?
<DDaygold> i have no idea how to do that
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<DDaygold> oh sorry for missing that link earlier
<charlie-tca> no problem
<lada> I'd like to shrink my linux partition. how would I do that, being that it's locked in gparted?
<charlie-tca> You will need to use a desktop/live cd, since you can't change an active partition
<lada> right
<lada> so I put the cd in and it will allow me to modify the size of the partition?
<lada> much like I would shrink a volume in windows?
<pelikan> heya, my mp3 player (iAudio) gets mounted read-only for some reason. i have tried manually mounting it passing the option "rw" but it didn't help. i also looked at the output of "mount" which looked ok (same mount-options there as with my usb stick that works). i'm running xubuntu hardy by the way. any ideas?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how you do it in windows. You would restart to the cd, then use gparted to resize the partition
<pelikan> oh, and i forgot to mention that it works on windows
<tabbaraq> hi
<slashtact> yo
<tabbaraq> anyone have time to help me?
<Slonkie> !question | tabbaraq
<ubottu> tabbaraq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tabbaraq> sorry.
<tabbaraq> How to configure my GRUB default boot option?
<Slonkie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<velcroshooz> what version of xfce is xubuntu running? 4.6.0?
<SiDi> 9.04 runs 4.6.0
<tabbaraq> CD says 8.10 :P
<SiDi> others run 4.4
<tabbaraq> so 4.4
<SiDi> There is a PPA for 4.6.1 available (from hardy to jaunty)
<velcroshooz> okay there were rumors of 4.6.1 in 9.04 thats why i asked
<SiDi> its been packaged, i think
<SiDi> but the process for updates during a release cycle is quite heavy
<SiDi> anyways the PPA is working fine, im on it right now
<tabbaraq> But, whit what program i can save the menu.lst file after i have configured it?
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<SiDi> tabbaraq: just copy it
<SiDi> tabbaraq: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/mycopyofmenu.lst
<tabbaraq> I managed to get the thing through xterm
<tabbaraq> so, bye and thanks
<SiDi> you're welcome tabbaraq
<slashtact> Does anyone know how the swappiness scale works?
 * SiDi doesn't
<charlie-tca> Don't lower numbers swap more?
<slashtact> less
<charlie-tca> try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Ben_Cs> hello
<slashtact> but there doesn't seem to be definitive information of what less means other than, well, less
<Ben_Cs> i couldn't find how to setup an anonymous proxy server in xubuntu.
<slashtact> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<slashtact> :/
<charlie-tca> Huh, there is this - Reducing the default value of swappiness will probably improve overall performance for a typical Ubuntu desktop installation.
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Performance%20tuning%20with%20%27%27swappiness%27%27
<slashtact> Yeah, I've been going through that and a mailing list where people are making points in both the direction of 100 swappiness and 10 swappiness
<Ben_Cs> slashtact: do using Tor is the best way?
<charlie-tca> slashtact: the f
<charlie-tca> FAQ recommends 10 for desktops, 60 for servers. Might be a good starting point, anyway.
<slashtact> Yeah, for a laptop with 3Gb and an average application load of 15% it doesn't make sense to me to be swapping out active applications for cache
<charlie-tca> I think mine is set to 10, as I recall, before I changed it, the hard drive was going constantly
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, I've never set up a local anon proxy, sorry
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, if you are just looking to tunnel traffic, here is a good guide: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/18/tunnel-web-and-dns-traffic-over-ssh/
<slashtact> however, it requires that you have ssh access to a server outside of whatever network you are on
<Ben_Cs> slashtact: does it also hide my ip?
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, it proxies through whatever server you setup, so it will use the ip of the proxy server
<Ben_Cs> slashtact: good. thanks. BTW how is it different than using normally a proxy server? only that the traffic is going through ssh?
<slashtact> that's correct
<Ben_Cs> good
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<slashtact> np
<slashtact> you can also find most of the configuration information for tor on the tor website, however, it seems to have some latency issues
<Ben_Cs> ok. but ssh tunneling is probably better
<Ben_Cs> slashtact: i've started self learning ethical hacking. so first i want to protect myself
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, ah, good luck with that, have you gone through lfs yet?
<Ben_Cs> slashtact, nope, rhat's that? i only installed firestarter firewall
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, lfs is the linux from scratch project, it walks you through compiling the linux kernel from scratch and then compiling basic packages and generally building linux
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, if you really want to know how things work and where vulnerabilities might be I would suggest it as a starting point
<Ben_Cs> slashtact: not Backtrack?
<slashtact> Ben_Cs, it's up to you
<slashtact> later
<Slonkie> Anyone here been able to use exaile to tranfer music from harddrive -> iPod?
<Shooree> my add/remove doesn't show anything on 8.10 how can I fix this?
<Shooree> synaptic works as usual, though
<SiDi> Make sure to select "All available apps"
<SiDi> and category "All"
<SiDi> and run "sudo apt-get update" in a console
<Shooree> it is
<Shooree> have tried that 20 times
<Shooree> 21st time... nothing again
<Shooree> any other suggestions?
<SiDi> Bug report against gnome-app-install
<Shooree> I don't think I know how to do that
<Shooree> <-- noob, as as can be seen from the initial question
<SiDi> Wait a second ;)
<Shooree> sure. thx :)
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-app-install/+filebug
<SiDi> I'm sorry for not being able to help you, but the guys who maintain it shall have a better idea. I personally only use aptitude :|
<Shooree> right. thx. it worked alright, but something got messed up during the kernel upgrade and my system has been a bit wobbly ever since
<SiDi> I see
<SiDi> what if you do sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-app-install ?
<Shooree> let me see
<Shooree> yesh!
<Shooree> worksies. thanks, SiDi!
<Ben_Cs> how can i tunnel all my i-net traffic through ssh and proxy server?
<SiDi> Shooree: you're welcome
<SiDi> !tunnel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel
<zoredache> Ben_Cs: usually you need to setup a vpn or something on the remote server to allow that
<Ben_Cs> there's this manual: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/18/tunnel-web-and-dns-traffic-over-ssh/   but it's only for browser
<Slonkie> Anyone know the option to place conky in the left lower corner? :/
<zoredache> yeah, if you want everything you really need a vpn...  A proxy works because it is designed to work with proxies.  Other applications may not know anything about proxies.
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: isn't there a way to redirecat ALL my i-net traffic to a proxy?
<zoredache> Ben_Cs: it depends on the proxy... usually, there is not
<zoredache> most proxies servers only know http, and maybe ftp
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: so how does a hacker become anonymous on all ports?
<zoredache> they don't
<xububu> hi - can anyone help with 9.04 and no sound icon in the top panel - and no sound
<zoredache> or they hack a persons computer and then launch all the attacks from that computer... They will be able to trace things back to you though if they are patient enough
<zoredache> or use open-wifi, library computers, internet cafees and so on...
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: i see
<zoredache> really this is not xubuntu releated and probably belongs elsewhere though....
<SiDi> xububu: can you please open xfce4-mixer and tell me what you see ?
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: actually i'm trying to make my xubuntu anonymous
<SiDi> xububu: also please open a terminal, type "ps aux | grep pulse" and paste the result in http://paste.ubuntu;com
<SiDi> xububu: also, right click a panel -> Add -> add a sound mixer back to it
<xububu> hey SiDi -  hang on a second - (and thanks!)
<TheSheep> SiDi: I think xubuntu doesn't use pulse by default
<zoredache> Ben_Cs: the general purpose of this channel is desktop support...  You will get better results if you go to an appropriate channel.  Running Xubuntu doesn't make this the best channel to ask questions that aren't really related to xubuntu and apply to any linux system
<SiDi> TheSheep: users coming from GNOME usually have it running
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: ok thanks
<TheSheep> I see
<zoredache> I am not saying people won't be helpful here, I am just suggestion you can get better answers at locations that focus on things like that...
<xububu> xfce4- mixer - master sound muted - have clicked on speaker to unmute master slider
<SiDi> Do you have sound now ? :)
<xububu> Hi Sidi - have just pasted output - no sound yet
<SiDi> give me the link returned by the site, please ;)
<xububu> SiDi -/ The Sheep - first thanks - and I cannot add the sound mixer to the panel - do i have to create a custom action or something
<xububu> SiDi - http://paste.ubuntu.com/197286/ (sorry)
<SiDi> alright
<SiDi> "kill -9 4110 4111"
<SiDi> it'll get rid of pulseaudio
<SiDi> xububu: if you dont use GNOME / KDE anymore, i suggest you to uninstall PulseAudio
<Slonkie> Anyone know the option to place conky in the left lower corner? :/
<SiDi> It's not compatible with XFCE
<xububu> will do
<xububu> Using synaptic - and no , I just want xfce
<xububu> sorry - using synaptic ? (it was a question)
<SiDi> Yes if you want
<SiDi> "sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio" will do iit too
<xububu> sorry new to linux, had 8.10 and upgraded without thinking - how do you remove pulse at command line
<xububu> mind reader
<SiDi> kind of :p
<SiDi> you were using GNOME before, right ?
<xububu> Nope - but have stumbled blindly from one page to another before trying here
<SiDi> I mean - how did you manage to have pulseaudio installed on your system ?
<xububu> thats what i mean - several pages have recomended getting pulse to work, - i just followed the commands, but no joy
<xububu> I ran xf4ce-mixer from terminal
<SiDi> well, the mixer only works with gstreamer for now :)
<xububu> and just to make it a little more difficult - this system is in spanish
<xububu> You told me to add the mixer to the panel, but when i try, there is no app to add ¿?
<xububu> pulse uninstalled, by the way
<SiDi> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8969/capture3i.png
<SiDi> Be right back
<xububu> ok
<xububu> Well SiDi - I'm a prat :P , and sound is now working - thankyou very much -
<SiDi> xububu: you're welcome
<xububu> Well - I'm happy as larry
<xububu> And next I have a problem, I will start here - au-revoir,adios and good night!
<SiDi> adios xububu ;)
<wbc> Hello
<wbc> Xubuntu have a lot of different ISO's on their homepage, which one should I download?
<SiDi> Its the same, just hosted on different places :)
<SiDi> grab the one near your home
<SiDi> Ubuntu 9.04 32bits will do for you
<SiDi> (desktop)
<wbc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<SiDi> Take the first one
<wbc> SiDi: Thanks again, hehe
<SiDi> ;)
<SiDi> woot, karmic alpha 2 boots
<forces> wbc, use the desktop cd if you are ensure
<forces> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SiDi> thats exactly the one i pointed him too ;)
#xubuntu 2009-06-17
<buntu_> joining
<buntu_> how do i connect to xubuntu?
<yodz-> Heyall, was wondering if anyone was able to tell me a fix for this wierd mouse lockup bug, cant select/alt tab from task to task when it happens.
<yodz-> Happens after a random period of time, its like something doesnt let go of the mouse/keyboard events.
<snakazi> sorry to bother you people
<snakazi> but im looking for help
<snakazi> im on xubuntu 6.06, when i try to upgrade it tells me that xubuntu desktop cannot be upgraded and failed to upgrade the entire distribution
<snakazi> has anybody got an idea of  what the problem is ?
<zoredache> what did you try to upgrade it too?
<snakazi> i tried upgrading the entire distribution with the automatic tool
<snakazi> and after  updating the channel it crashes
<snakazi> then it throws me the message xubuntu desktop couldnt be upgraded
<zoredache> I haven't used the tool, what release did it try to upgrade too?  6.10, or 8.04?  You would have to go straight to 8.04
<snakazi> yeap thats rigth
<snakazi> from 6.06 to hardy heron
<zoredache> 6.06 is kinda on the old side, it might be easier to make a backup and then to do a clean reinstall
<snakazi> i ve just installed it today
<snakazi> an hour or 2 ago
<snakazi> i had this xubuntu old cd i used
<snakazi> i have a hardy kubuntu, and an ubuntu 8.10
<snakazi> but cant get to update anything from them
<snakazi> zoredache do you understand spanish ?
<zoredache> no
<snakazi> i ve installed xubunutu in spanish
<zoredache> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<snakazi> would it help to tell you exactly what the error  message said?
<zoredache> probaby not...
<snakazi> i would translate it before
<zoredache> maybe someone is awake on that channel that could help
<snakazi> cant install xubuntu-desktop
<snakazi> the error message was in english
<zoredache> personally, I would suggest you skip the gui tools, and instead try upgrading via the cli
<jasonmchristos> how do i do file sharing in xubuntu?
<snakazi> via the what zore ?
<zoredache> !samba | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zoredache> command line
<jasonmchristos> i dont want samba
<jasonmchristos> its to ubuntu
<zoredache> who do you want to share with?
<jasonmchristos> my ubuntu laptop
<zoredache> you sharing from Linux to Linux?
<jasonmchristos> yes
<zoredache> nfs will work if you trust your network
<jasonmchristos> i have my desktop xubuntu
<zoredache> sshfs is a good choice if you don't need it to be fast
<jasonmchristos> im going to stream movies
<jasonmchristos> it has to be fast
<zoredache> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jasonmchristos> thanks
<jasonmchristos> ok its installed
<jasonmchristos> how do i connect to it?
<jasonmchristos> or how do i verify that it is sharing
<jasonmchristos> zoredache: u there?
<zoredache> did you read the link that was part of ubottu's answer?
<DrLite> Is this where I'd go for support?
 * DrLite found his sound went to hell
<TheSheep> it's here
<TheSheep> how did that happen?
<DrLite> I muted it earlier today, and it never unmuted although it looks like it did.
<DrLite> Also, solving this is urgent because I need it to drown out a torrent of rage and insults.
<TheSheep> try opening a terminal and typing 'alsamixer' in it
<DrLite> I did the windows thing and restarted, as well.
<DrLite> I will, thanks.
<TheSheep> then using that to make sure it's all unmuted
<TheSheep> restarting/reinstalling usually doesn't fix things on linux :)
<DrLite> It did for me once today.
<DrLite> Wait, no it didn't.
<DrLite> What is PCM?
<DrLite> Because that was at 0
<TheSheep> the main output
<DrLite> ...thank you.
<DrLite> Also, how do I change the balance?
<TheSheep> right click on the panel, select 'add item', look for the volume plugin, drag it on your panel, then click on it
<TheSheep> it should show you a mixer
<DrLite> Thank you.
<DrLite> You've allowed me to block out the sounds of madness.
<box_alpha> Sup people
<box_alpha> sup people
<box_alpha> I have a xubuntu 9.04 CD and im trying to install xfce on my old computer which is running ubuntu. Can anyone help me with that please?
<Laibsch> Can I somehow get xfce-terminal to display a smaller font in the current session?
<Laibsch> for reference, the gnome Terminal has ctrl++ and ctrl+- for that
<TheSheep> Laibsch: I don't think so
<Laibsch> bummer
<Laibsch> thanks
<lsemple_> how com I can't play lossy mp3 files ?
<lsemple_> with audacious or exaile..
<lsemple_> maybe I don't know what I am doing
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maythem> Hi everyone
<gabkdlly> hi
<maythem> I have a problem regarding accessing the internet through xubuntu via MS ISA server. does anyone have a knowledge about that ?
<meglo> Haha what is this silly 'Listen' music program in Jaunty? It is 'For GNOME' but it doesn't comply to the HIG, or even try to have a coherent interface, and the guy who codes it seems to be a loner w/ an @gmail.
<meglo> also replacing gqview w/ that lxde image viewer makes me sad :(
<meglo> But all the major user internet programs(web, email, irc, bittorrent) are all my favorites packaged right up.
<meglo> Two thumbs up for Xubuntu :D
<Gatton> trying out 9.04 live on usb right now. my fav xfce distro is zenwalk but xubuntu looks nice so far. and i'm a fan of the giant repos so hopefully everything will work ok :-)
<Gatton> i never heard of that music player either meglo
<meglo> Gatton: IIRC they had rhythmbox, I understand they don't want to copy all the gnome apps, but I think there might be better choices out there.
<meglo> I haven't tried Banshee but I hear it is good or superior, and hooks in w/ last.fm/jamendo/etc
<meglo> Listen is just LOL
<Gatton> meglo, i was happy with bmpx but that was discontinued. rhythmbox works fine for me though so if i keep xubuntu i'll probably install that
<meglo> Like a programmer trying to design a GUI.
<meglo> (some can, but apparently this one not so much)
<meglo> Also I'm surprised xubuntu hooks people up with this 'aumix' thing to play with the volume(or something). It opens up Terminal with some ncurses interface that I can't decipher at first look. Not very usable. Reminds me of Sun OS letting people 'configure' their window manager by click on a launcher that opened 'vi ~/.somethingrc' hahaha
<Gatton> yea aumix is usually the first thing mentioned for sound questions. i thought pulseaudio was supposed to take care of all that?
<meglo> Everything else is just fine and just beef w/ the xfce DE(can't drag and drop menu items onto toolbars, and can't edit the menu with a nice GUI configuration util)
<meglo> Gatton: I never used aumix. I know the first thing people do is use amixer or alsamixer(ncurses frontend to amixer)
<meglo> But this aumix deal I have no idea.
<meglo> But xfce does provide a way to manipulate mixer setting with "Mixer" on the panel.
<Gatton> lately on this laptop i haven't had to do that with most distros. pulse seems to correctly identify everything. i just have to manually add Master and PCM to the controls
<meglo> So I'm not sure why this aumix thing exists
<Gatton> hmm i said pulse but you're right xfce panel says it is alsa mixer. so i don't know then :-)
<meglo> Gatton: eh things will get better. I don't like learning about things unless I have to. My friend had trouble with alsa/pulseaudio for a while, and ended up installing OSS.
<meglo> Worked fine. This was on Hardy.
<meglo> Gatton: I have no idea how linux audio works, it might be... eh whatever
<Gatton> well i have Mint 7 on this hard drive right now and everything just works. so depending on how much tweaking is needed i may or may not be replacing it
<meglo> I like to use mainline supported Ubuntu distros from Canonical because otherwise you aren't exactly suppose to take advantage of their forums, wiki, irc channel, mailing lists, or launchpad really.
<meglo> You're in 'unsupported' land.
<meglo> Also I don't care to experiment much anymore so I make sure I'm using something in the top 20 of distrowatch or 50 whatever
<meglo> actually i never check distrowatch
<meglo> i'm so lazy these days
<meglo> but right now i have the flu so i'm kinda blabbing and feeling like i'm lazy
<meglo> blah blah blah
<Gatton> ahh i hope you have some good medication then :-)
<meglo> There is only like one theme for xfce here that is 'dark'
<meglo> all the other ones make my monitor look like a lightbulb
<meglo> I hate staring at lightbulbs
<Slonkie> xfce-look.org
<meglo> Gatton: medication for flu?
<meglo> Slonkie: yeah i'm sure there are good ones out there
<meglo> buuuuuut for tonight
<meglo> i'm just going to chill
<meglo> gnome/kde/xfce-look probably would have come up my way if i bothered to search
<meglo> thanks anywy
<Gatton> meglo, yes. or at least something to ease your symptoms
<meglo> Gatton: I'm not certain it is the flu. I worked doing some labor and over-exerted myself within three days doing that
<meglo> after 3 years of not doing a thing
<meglo> I knocked out my immune system and probably caught a cold
<meglo> I'm just taking super-doses of vitamin C and some calcium to help absorb it
<meglo> 2000mg of C vitamin a day
<meglo> large glasses of water for hydration
<meglo> lots of blankets, icepacks for forehead
<meglo> sleeping
<Gatton> ahh ok. hopefully that will help. linus pauling would approve :-)
<meglo> even if i feel better i'll do that for another day and half or so
<meglo> to completely knock out the virus
<Gatton> good idea
<meglo> Gatton: I'm not sure who linux pauling is ?
<Gatton> he was a physicist who was a big advocate of vitamin C. he used to take thousands of milligrams of it a day
<Gatton> i'm sorry. physicist should be chemist i believe
<Laibsch> Is there any other terminal program apart from gnome-terminal that I could use in XFCE and that support dynamic resizing of the font?  It's a rather cool thing.
<meglo> ah Gatton left
<meglo> you don't get much benefit above 2000mg a day of vitamin C it seems from modern research
<MikeChelen> Laibsch, what do you mean by dynamic resizing?
<Laibsch> If you press Ctrl+- in Gnome-Terminal, the display font will get smaller and you get more text to display
<Laibsch> MikeChelen: makes sense?
<MikeChelen> Laibsch, ahh ok, i understand
<MikeChelen> xfce4-terminal can adjust the font size, looks like there are no shortcut keys however
<Laibsch> Oh, I guess that could be easily done, then
<meglo> Oh shoot. I tried to install the nvidia binary blob, but the Jockey backend crashed and it wanted me to file a bug report. I was going to write up something in mousepad but pressed enter and closed the window :<
<MikeChelen> Laibsch, im not sure, because i don't see any options for font size key shortcuts
<meglo> It said something about restarting the backend... not sure what to do
<meglo> i'll check any init.d scripts maybe?
<Laibsch> MikeChelen: when I changed the font size in the pref, the display was dynamically resized, even while choosing the font size
<Laibsch> now all that needs to be done (if it's not done, yet) is to hook that up with a keyboard shortcut
<Laibsch> that should be reasonably easy
<Laibsch> I was afraid that xfce-terminal did not support dynamic resizing of the font or any changes to font size at all
<marcPV> hi there
<marcPV> i installed another linux on a new partition on my laptop and now xubuntu cant  see that partition, anyone can help me please?
<Slonkie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slonkie> Tried mounting it?
<marcPV> let me read that, thanks (no, i dont see it on file manager so i cant mount it)
<marcPV> by the way, gparted tell me that "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
<MikeChelen> Laibsch, it definitely supports font resizing, however im not sure how to use it through a keyboard shortcut
<marcPV> that fstab configuration is a bit hard for me...
<Laibsch> MikeChelen: I don't think it is currently implemented, but I don't think it would be that hard to add, either
<Laibsch> that is what I meant, low-hanging fruit for an RFE
<MikeChelen> Laibsch, would be a nice feature to see, reminds me of firefox zoom in/out keyboard shortcuts :)
<MikeChelen> anyone know if there is a search utility in xubuntu?
<Slonkie> search like what?
<Slonkie> Searching trough your local files?
<gabkdlly> I see some search stuff under Accessories, but then again I also have gnome installed
<Slonkie> xubuntu comes with catfish which can search trough local files
<SiDi> !info libindicate1
<ubottu> libindicate1 (source: indicator-applet): GNOME panel indicator applet - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<SiDi> !info libindicate-dev
<ubottu> libindicate-dev (source: indicator-applet): GNOME panel indicator applet - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 160 kB
<MikeChelen> Slonkie, for example to recursively find all files in a directory with a certain extension
<MikeChelen> maybe catfish is what im looking for
<Slonkie> I'd say so
<SiDi> ls -R <foldername>  | grep extname
<Slonkie> geek.....
<Slonkie> :P
<SiDi> if you want the folder where they are : ls -R XFCE/ | grep -E "(\.h)|(XFCE)"
<SiDi> this for instance searches all .h files in my XFCE folder
<gabkdlly> find -name \*.extname <foldername>
<SiDi> meh
<MikeChelen> what about simply "ls -R *.xcf" ?
<SiDi> clever
<MikeChelen> need to find how to sort by modification date though
<gabkdlly> MikeChelen: that will not work, since your shell (rather than ls) will expand *.xcf
<MikeChelen> oh hmmm
<gabkdlly> MikeChelen: if you know your files have not been created or deleted in the past 24 hours, you can use locate
<gabkdlly> locate is a bit faster since it reads entries out of a database, rather than actually doing the search
<MikeChelen> gabkdlly, any idea if that will work over SSHFS?
<gabkdlly> MikeChelen: by default, no, since sshfs is pruned in /etc/updatedb.conf
<gabkdlly> but you can change that file to make the database include them
<MikeChelen> gabkdlly, ah okay thanks
<MikeChelen> gabkdlly, is it listed as shfs? the files are actually in an encfs mount, with the encrypted files existing in the sshfs directory
<gabkdlly> MikeChelen: my guess is that they would be included then, since sshfs is not included in PRUNEPATHS
<gabkdlly> and encfs is not included in PRUNEFS
<gabkdlly> but keep in mind that the database is only updated once per day
<gabkdlly> so if the encfs was not connected while the cron job was running, your files would not show up
<MikeChelen> i'm pretty sure it has been, however the files aren't showing up in locate
<MikeChelen> "find" would be okay if it would sort results by modification date
<gabkdlly> MikeChelen: you can do some magic to accomplish this
<gabkdlly> check out the -printf option to find
<gabkdlly> you will have to lipe the output to "sort -n" though
<gabkdlly> probably only worth the trouble if you are looking to do this with a script
<MikeChelen> newp just need to find this 1 file :D
<gabkdlly> :)
<gabkdlly> the -atime option to find might do what you need
<gabkdlly> check out the man page to find
<MikeChelen> hmm yeah maybe, with a little trial & error since i dont recall the exact date
<gabkdlly> the xfce terminal GUI used to allow me to move the cursor with my mouse's scrollwheel
<gabkdlly> I miss this feature
<gabkdlly> then again, I am still using intrepid, so perhaps this feature has returned in jaunty
<MikeChelen> the wheel seems to scroll the window, although not necessarily the cursor
<gabkdlly> yes, for example if I want to scroll through a document with an editor/viewer I started in the terminal
<MikeChelen> hmm, doesn't seem work in vi
<meglo> xfce4.6's workspace switcher doesn't account for resolution changes when presenting a mini-view of windows inside the virtual desktops. I go from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 and the WorkSpace Switcher has the virtual desktops appear bigger than the maximized windows inside them.
<gabkdlly> ah, so at least I am not the only one :)
<MikeChelen> or nano
<meglo> I'm extremely upset about this and am thinking about throwing away all my computers.
<MikeChelen> maybe there is a config setting somewhere that controlls scroll wheel behavior?
<meglo> Actually no but do I really have to hand edit an xml file to configure my menu?
<MikeChelen> meglo, what does the menu have to do with the workspace switcher?
<meglo> MikeChelen: Nothing which is why I wrote that prior thing I said off as a joke with "Actually no but..."
<meglo> heh
<gabkdlly> bye all
<meglo> MikeChelen: to add launchers to the panel I have to seek out the binaries in my /, and same for the icons it seems.
<MikeChelen> well i assumed you were referring to the "throwing away all my computers" as a joke :P
<meglo> I can't drag and drop menu items onto the toolbar for easy access :[
<meglo> Right clicking xfce-menu and clicking properties should open up a menu editor like gnome has. But then again I never considered xfce a real DE and it needs many many gnome components to be workable as in xubuntu.
<MikeChelen> meglo, one alternative for launchers is to right click the panel, add new item -> launcher, then you can click & drag items from desktop or filemanager (though not the menu)
<MikeChelen> into the launcher window
<meglo> How do I add icons/items to the desktop first off, so I can then drag them onto the launcher window?
<meglo> I assume the filemanager way is navigating /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/x11/bin or whatever
<meglo> then looking for the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps/oh/my/god/this/is/stupid
<meglo> If I had money I'd hire a developer to work on xubuntu integration who would throw a massive amount of usability patches upstream to make this stuff work way better.
<meglo> But as it stands now it works fine as I feel I'm competent enough to work around limitations.
<meglo> But I'm really, really, really lazy.
<meglo> I'm going to stick with this because it certainly has to get better and I'm patient. Can't wait for xfce 5.
<meglo> Especially if GNOME is going to be rewritten in Mono is Miguel De Microsoft has to do it all by himself.
<meglo> :>
<meglo> in mono even if*
<MikeChelen> yeah i think the menu is one place xfce could improve
<MikeChelen> in alot of other cases, the workarounds are more practical
<meglo> and launcher apps for quick access. and possibly having a larger preset of key-shortcuts
<MikeChelen> all the icons are in one place, so you don't have to hunt around for them
<meglo> I don't want to read the developer docs to see what bindings I can use to switch virtual desktops.
<meglo> MikeChelen: except when you have core apps you want fast access to, like how the firefox icon is presented to you on the panel when you first boot up xubuntu
<meglo> then the user thinks "oh cool, you can have your favorite apps there instead of the desktop for easy access"
<MikeChelen> you can use compiz for desktop keyboard shortcuts as well
<meglo> But then that defeats the purpose of running a lightweight xfce wm
<meglo> I hate compositioning too
<gabkdlly|afk> theoretically, I think you could use the gnome panel under XFCE, though I have never tried this ;)
<meglo> I don't want to get this stuff all hacky
<meglo> I went back to *ubuntu from BSD because I just couldn't bother to care anymore.
<MikeChelen> the compiz effects can actually be pretty lightweight for system performance, because they offload everything to the graphics chip
<meglo> MikeChelen: except my graphics chip might not have accelerated drivers, as many other people could have problems with.
<MikeChelen> its not too difficult to add apps from the menu to a launcher, it just takes 2-3 steps when it should only take 1
<meglo> You can't count on that, xfce's wm or whatever provides keyboard shortcuts already, can't we just improve on that?
<MikeChelen> meglo, the question of whether your system supports compiz is another one
<meglo> MikeChelen: for someone who knows what they're doing.
<meglo> as i suspected...
<meglo> I right click the panel, click Add New Items...
<meglo> select Launcher
<meglo> +Add
<MikeChelen> yup
<meglo> Command? Lets click this folder by this input box...
<meglo> OMG WHAT IS THIS CRAP
<meglo> *quickly closes window because user doesnt want to break system*
<MikeChelen> to find command from existing menu items, go to applications > settings > menu
<meglo> why can't they just import listed programs from the xml file and present those with icons, or /something/
<meglo> MikeChelen: I can figure this out myself, and give all my commands nice arguments and play with the icons in imagemagick to apply different effects to them as recognition between launching xchat itself or 'xchat -a' to avoid connecting to networks and whatever
<MikeChelen> sounds good to me :)
<meglo> I'm not sure about all the distros out there
<meglo> what are the main competitors to Ubuntu?
<meglo> Mandriva?
<meglo> It seems the only worthwhile competent linux-on-the-desktop is Ubuntu, but only Ubuntu+GNOME.
<meglo> For the real average user.
<meglo> KDE4 is really a mess right now.
<meglo> XFCE really isn't a DE. Too young to be a women too old to be a girl.
<meglo> Too bloated to be a window manager too small to be a desktop environment.
<meglo> Yeah I honestly really dislike computers sometimes
<meglo> I'm not have any problems at all
<meglo> i keep forgetting I have a flu right now
<meglo> sorry :(
<MikeChelen> Fedora is good, Debian is popular too
<MikeChelen> Ubuntu is based on Debian though
<MikeChelen> what is wrong with KDE4? been meaning to try it
<MikeChelen> i know some people still run Redhat and openSUSE
<meglo> I tried Fedora 11
<meglo> They pack so much beta stuff into it just to be bleeding edge.
<MikeChelen> centos is also highly regarded
<meglo> Why not run a rolling release distro like arch? You'll probably deal with just as much or even fewer problems.
<MikeChelen> is kde4 unstable?
<meglo> CentOS is for a server
<meglo> MikeChelen: It sure is.
<MikeChelen> yeah but some people still like it as desktop, depends on the type of user
<meglo> KDE3 was too. I love that bomb symbol.
<meglo> OpenSuSe I don't know about.
<MikeChelen> my favorite was always debian + gnome, which is the basis for ubuntu
<meglo> Debian is good, I was considering running it but again I'm getting p. lazy and I like that ubuntu is just debian as a tweaked and fine-tuned desktop system
<meglo> MikeChelen: yeah but Debian doesn't have dependable release cycles like Canonical does
<meglo> I mean, you could try to compare it to LTS, but it is still 'when its ready'
<MikeChelen> suse is supposed to be good if you want a lot of flexibility under the hood
<MikeChelen> meglo, true but in some cases that doesn't really matter
<meglo> Ok we're talking about distros now. What are Desktop Linux distros that compete head-to-head with ubuntu.
<MikeChelen> for someone that wants rock-solid desktop and isn't so concerned about the latest version apps
<meglo> They could run Ubuntu LTS. Probably get a longer support cycle than debian.
<MikeChelen> debian, fedora, pclinuxos, opensuse
<meglo> debian is not desktop oriented, it still uses debian-installer(which I love)
<meglo> fedora is for tinkerers
<MikeChelen> support isn't the only consideration, generally Debian stable version has been more thoroughly vetted to contain no bugs than even Ubuntu LTS
<meglo> who like cutting edge stuff
<meglo> pclinuxos i have no idea what that is
<MikeChelen> depends who the desktop user is
<meglo> opensuse I think I remember their installer being something for corporate OEM deployments
<meglo> way too much for a user desktop
<MikeChelen> pclinuxos is meant to be user friendly and comes installed with oem
<meglo> MikeChelen: oh just maybe 90% of your average windows users.
<MikeChelen> meglo, that is a different classification than all desktop users
<meglo> Ubuntu reaches towards this, and the only one I think you pointed out seems to be pclinuxos.
<MikeChelen> fedora has seemed quit stable to me even as of a few years ago
<meglo> But what I really think we'll see are vendor tailored linux distros for their mass produced netbooks.
<MikeChelen> there are a bunch of other ubuntu derivatives such as linux mint
<meglo> MikeChelen: They acknowledge that it is unstable and cutting edge, 'so be prepared to fix a few things if you want to run this way'
<MikeChelen> yeah thats what dell has been doing, however when they break updating from main repos it causes problems
<MikeChelen> meglo, its a relative description, windows crashes very often for me yet contains no such honesty
<meglo> when I cancel trying to add a launcher it leaves unconfigured launcher icons in my system tray
<meglo> or near it
<meglo> actually does xfce have a definitive system tray
<meglo> 'Notification Area'
<meglo> ah ok
<meglo> FreeDesktop.org compat
<meglo> how about switching out nm-applet for wicd?
<MikeChelen> hmm idk
<meglo> does nm-applet let you have as much control over your networking as wicd these days
<meglo> it loves to autoconfigure everything and put your samba shares up for everyone on the LAN
<meglo> shut down samba
<meglo> change mac
<meglo> connect with wicd
<meglo> VPN out
<meglo> nm-applet sorta sucks, IIRC they don't care about supposedly 'power user' features of wicd(like making fully sure you have control over connecting to networks)
<meglo> Network-Manager people I mean
<meglo> nm-applet is just some gnome-frontend i think
<meglo> oh wait
<meglo> it isn't nm-applet anymore
<meglo> err
<MikeChelen> hmm i never saw samba shares being created automatically
<meglo> MikeChelen: for example on some networks I share files publicly. On other ones I might want to boot my machine carefully and shut down services before connecting to a network.
<meglo> I don't remember too much about this anymore because I haven't used wifi in years
<meglo> but some people just suggested 'boot into a lower runlevel and do that stuff first'
<meglo> and i think i'm getting a bit sick again
<meglo> :(
<MikeChelen> oh okay i see, i haven't tried that because i only use wifi on networks which i admin
<meglo> I act sorta vagrant so I don't plan to always have my own administrated networks.
<meglo> It is just some greasy bearded guy in the library typing on his netbook.
<meglo> Paranoid about other users. What if a blackhat dropped by our little town? :O
<meglo> reading openbsd-misc does stuff to you
<meglo> Oh I also don't give a CRAP about proper admin beyond a firewall and only secure internal LAN configuration of the gateway
<meglo> so i got like a modem/router combo from my ISP that runs embedded linux and you can connect to it w/ telnet
<meglo> or use the web interface with https(not sure how they squeezed that in there)
<meglo> and that is basically my whole network
<meglo> except this switch I found in the trash so my dad could use it too
<meglo> 25$ 256Kbps Symmetric DSL
<meglo> Best deal you can find around here.
<MikeChelen> yeah on public wifi its probably a good idea not to have open shares
<meglo> Oh, except for those 15$ 1.5mbit DSL offers that last 12 months and want you to install Windows Live and sign up with a more expensive phone service
<MikeChelen> since theres no way to tell who is on the network, of if its properly secured in any way
<MikeChelen> lol
<meglo> MikeChelen: my open shares are stuff I want everyone to have sometimes
<meglo> free books and texts
<meglo> buuut sometimes you don't want that share popping up on some people's wifi
<meglo> because you don't want them to know someone is bumming their internet
<MikeChelen> well you could start & start the samba server when you move between networks
<meglo> MikeChelen: there is other stuff too tho yeah
<MikeChelen> yah just thinking what is simplest
<meglo> I'd like a nice applet that would have the control of wicd but let me easily setup a VPN
<meglo> so NFS/NTP/millions_of_other_daemons don't have their stuff sniffed
<meglo> I think I might use smb client to connect to their shared printer and print them out a thank you card with my total bandwidth usage and how much i appreciated it
<MikeChelen> lol
<meglo> but then again it is sorta obvious who it is when you got this balding greasy beard dude with this laptop
<MikeChelen> bandwidth is so cheap, probably the paper & ink will cost more :P
<meglo> no i'm not trying to look like rms
<meglo> this just happens
<meglo> how do you properly clean a keyboard
<meglo> pop out all the keys with a butter knife
<meglo> get a bowl of soap and water and put them in...
<meglo> q-tips with water + soap on the actual board
<meglo> I wish I had one of those roll-up keyboards
<meglo> but like those ergonomic MS type
<meglo> i hear that can help
<MikeChelen> yeah pretty much
<meglo> you know those roll up keyboards
<meglo> they should make one of htose
<MikeChelen> use some compressed air after taking out the keys
<meglo> in the ergonomic form
<meglo> ah i don't have any
<MikeChelen> yeah i love ergo, can't go back to regular :D
<meglo> MikeChelen: what model of ergo do you have/
<meglo> ?
<MikeChelen> the tactile response the rollups suck though
<meglo> i never was able to buy one
<meglo> MikeChelen: I don't need tactile response that bad
<MikeChelen> microsoft natural ergonomic 4000
<meglo> how much was that?
<MikeChelen> not bad, somewhere under $50
<meglo> nice
<MikeChelen> probably around $30 oem
<meglo> is that really the best keyboard ergonomics has to offer
<meglo> or is there better design out there
<meglo> i'm kidding about the old/balding/beard stuff
<meglo> i'm 19 and want to get a good keyboard to avoid arthritis in the future
<MikeChelen> when the keys have short travel distance it can make your fingers more tired
<MikeChelen> lol
<MikeChelen> its my favorite so far, idk if there are any better ones
<meglo> i saw
<MikeChelen> at least for consumer prices
<meglo> (i bet it is expensive if sold at all)
<meglo> some kind of glove keyboard thing
<MikeChelen> there are some awesome vertical keyboards that are kind of pricey
<meglo> vertical keyboards?
<meglo> acccckk
<meglo> where do i learn about keyboards
<meglo> is there an enthusiast site/
<meglo> ?
<MikeChelen> this what id like: http://www.it-your-way.co.uk/_wp_generated/wp9c35dc83.gif
<MikeChelen> not that i know of, there are some ergo hardware sites, but they are usually very small with only a few reviews each
<meglo> An "adjustable split keyboard" has the keyboard split into several independent pieces, so the angle between them can be easily changed. Either of these types of keyboards may include elevated sections at various angles.
<meglo> Haha
<meglo> So these keyboards are like transformer robots sorta
<MikeChelen> haha yeah
<MikeChelen> they are still like $100-200 though
<meglo> oooh vertical keyboards
<meglo> :<
<MikeChelen> probably worthwhile in professional workstations
<meglo> 100$ for a keyboard was what best buy was wanting to sell this crappy USB one for
<meglo> probably worthwhile if you're going to spend your life typing away at keys
<meglo> i fell like i should stop typing RIGHT NOW
<meglo> and get something better
<MikeChelen> yah well half of best buy's stuff is crazy overpriced
<meglo> before i get crippled
<MikeChelen> grab any of the ergo ones, they are not too expensive
<meglo> as a linux user do you bother trying to get those hotkeys to do anything
<MikeChelen> the import things are split and angled
<MikeChelen> actually they all work fine
<meglo> i hear you can catch their control codes with some x<something> program and bind them to functions
<MikeChelen> i dont use them too often though
<meglo> waaaaat
<meglo> MikeChelen: import things?
<meglo> sorry i'm not familiar
<MikeChelen> *important
<meglo> split/angled yes, are they adjustable?
<meglo> oh
<MikeChelen> naw, no cheap adjustable yet
<meglo> yes split/angled
<meglo> how much are adjustables?
<MikeChelen> this one has a single clip on base which helps with the angle though
<MikeChelen> i have not seen them for under $100, but haven't looked in a while
<meglo> hmmm
<MikeChelen> also might find deals on ebay or such
<meglo> so the adjustable ones are in the same price range as the verticals?
<meglo> Yeah I don't have a method to buy online... hmmm
<MikeChelen> yeah well at least all the ones i have seen, because they adjust to be vertical
<MikeChelen> even getting a regular ergo keyboard makes a huge difference
<meglo> <meglo> Hello everyone, I was wondering if somone could suggest a good ergonomic keyboard to help with muscle strain. If it should have features like hotbuttons/scrollwheels then they should be compatible with Ubuntu or workable with minor modification of the system. Would anyone know of a good model?
<MikeChelen> same with ergo mouse, this is the one i have: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ergonomics/home/products/ergonomicmouse/
<meglo> Just asked that in Ubuntu for more input
<meglo> Wow they have ergo mice too
<MikeChelen> i wouldn't worry too much about ubuntu compatibility
<meglo> I would, I don't want to have a bunch of useless flashy features
<MikeChelen> because comfort is more important than hotkeys imho
<meglo> yeah
<meglo> hmmm
<meglo> MikeChelen: does your scroll wheel on the keyboard work?
<MikeChelen> guess it depends what you like to use
<meglo> on xfce/xorg/xubuntu?
<MikeChelen> hmm i dont think so
<MikeChelen> i think it worked in gnome though
<meglo> That would be a very cool feature
<meglo> hotkeys + scroll wheel
<MikeChelen> honestly i never really bothered it though
<meglo> I could use a DE GUI without touching the mouse too much
<meglo> hmmmmm
<MikeChelen> i dont like to take my fingers off home keys when typing
<meglo> people don't like taking their hands off their keyboards when they're computing
<MikeChelen> i dont mind switching back and forth, because both kb and mouse are ergo
<meglo> so they start using tiling window managers like awesome, ion3, and ratpoison or stumpwm
<meglo> and that is ridiculous
<MikeChelen> there is alot which can be done with keyboard shortcuts that dont require movement from home keys
<meglo> <Pici> meglo: ##hardware may be a better place to ask (or even #ubuntu-offtopic), most keyboards Just Work™ with Ubuntu/Linux
<meglo> Haha
<meglo> In the same way most soundcards 'Just Work' with linux
<meglo> (except surround sound, or hardware mixing, or spdif, or or or)
<MikeChelen> i figure if i have to move to hit a special shortcut key, i might as well use the mouse
<MikeChelen> yeah well at least the basic features work
<MikeChelen> but it does take some research to find out about advanced features
<meglo> if you map your ctrl key to your caps lock, you can have your left pinky on your home row hit that and have tons of combinations of commands to use in order to have rebindable shortcut keys
<MikeChelen> although iirc everything did work okay in gnome without special effort
<meglo> hmmmm
<meglo> Well I'm pawning a bunch of stuff
<MikeChelen> i can reach left ctrl without moving my hands
<meglo> to get a cellphone with better prepaid, a bus ticket, etc
<MikeChelen> plus & shift, so between that there are alot of possible combos
<meglo> might pawn enough to get a comfortable keyboard
<meglo> oh do they sell ergonomic keyboards + mice?
<MikeChelen> if you really want something budget there are some decent options
<meglo> MikeChelen: you use your pinky to hit left control?
<meglo> You're going to get emacs pinky
<meglo> rebind that to capslock
<meglo> :O
<MikeChelen> yeah, but its usually more expensive, and the combo vertical mice are not as good as 3m's
<meglo> MikeChelen: Well those budget options have to be available at major retailers
<MikeChelen> ahaha
<MikeChelen> thats more difficult, i do all ordering online
<meglo> or I have to have massive luck at finding them at pawn shops or thrift shops
<MikeChelen> why cant you purchase online?
<meglo> no credit, no bank account, no paypal
<meglo> and I don't want them either
<MikeChelen> go to any 7-11 and get a prepaid credit card
<meglo> like I don't want a car or a house or a wife or children
<meglo> and have it delivered to my place and have it stolen by the neighbors
<MikeChelen> if its the only way to get the proper computer hardware...
<meglo> and if it doesn't work I have to RMA it instead of taking it back to the store and getting a new one instantly
<meglo> or being able to touch and feel it at the store
<MikeChelen> hmm, can you have them hold it at the post office for pickup?
<meglo> MikeChelen: not sure
<meglo> But it isn't that big of deal
<MikeChelen> i mean, if you can find a good cheap keyboard at a store, great
<meglo> I plan on getting my computers super cheap from places like salvation army of give-aways from other people
<meglo> haha
<MikeChelen> but if they dont have any then i dont know what else to suggest
<meglo> and digging parts out of trash cans
<meglo> MikeChelen: There is probably a cheap one somewhere around this city
<meglo> You've turned me onto the idea
<meglo> within a month I hope to have an ergo
<MikeChelen> if they happen to have ergo keyboards then that would be great, but i still think its worth forking out 20 bucks to save your hands :P
<meglo> oh 20 bucks would be fine
<meglo> also
<meglo> you linked to this: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ergonomics/home/products/ergonomicmouse/
<meglo> it has some infrared or bluetooth adapter?
<meglo> is there a driver for that in linux?
<meglo> does it work?
<MikeChelen> yah i think tis bluetooth
<meglo> and you just plug it in and it works
<meglo> right?
<MikeChelen> i have the older wired version, but it should
<meglo> Hrmmmmm
<MikeChelen> bluetooth is pretty well supported these days
<meglo> Well there is always google
<meglo> I shy away from mobile/bluetooth and all that :<
<meglo> I liked my ethernet and CRTs and towers :(
<meglo> (they are way cheaper and easier to replace)
<MikeChelen> this is the model keyboard i used to have, it is quite good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109028R
<meglo> thanks for the link
<MikeChelen> $17 + s/h
<meglo> oh but brb one second, excuse me :>
<MikeChelen> i wish my mouse were wireless, since i dont use it for gaming anyway
<MikeChelen> sure sure
<crazygir> how might I configure/mute a system's internal speaker in xubuntu.. leaving everything else
<meglo> MikeChelen: yeah but don't wireless mice need batteries
<meglo> i hate that
<MikeChelen> im sure you can get the wired version if you prefer
<MikeChelen> i dont mind batteries depending on if they are standard type and long they last
<meglo> crazygir: Xubuntu probably can't do that for you. You should ask in ##linux or so because that is done from command line. I recall it being easy, but I don't know the commands anymore.
<meglo> crazygir: Xfce*** can't do that for you. But you certainly can turn it off if you get the right info in xubuntu.
<crazygir> thanks :)
<MikeChelen> crazygir, "sudo rmmod pcspkr" or "xset b off" from command line
<crazygir> THANK YOU :)
<crazygir> idiots in linux say it isn't possible.. and gave me windows-types of answers
<MikeChelen> lol
<MikeChelen> there is some way to make the rmmod pcspkr permanent too
<MikeChelen> see here: http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2008/05/debian-disable-sytem-beep/
<crazygir> yea, how would you remove the module from the "auto load
<crazygir> MikeChelen: heh.. my onboard speaker is competing with my desk-top speakers ;)
<crazygir> thanks for the help MikeChelen
<MikeChelen> theres a way to do this in ubuntu through the gui, however not sure how in xubuntu
<crazygir> mmm
<MikeChelen> crazygir, lol yeah that can be annoying, always one of the first things i do on fresh installs :D
<crazygir> probably a gnome/xfce thing
<MikeChelen> glad it worked out!
<crazygir> hah.. actually it didn't
<MikeChelen> yup it is, the option might still exist somewhere, just cant find it
<crazygir> fsck
<MikeChelen> lol oh now
<MikeChelen> *oh no
<crazygir> hrm
<MikeChelen> did you try xset b off?
<MikeChelen> maybe check the sound mixer and see if your onboard speaker sound card is listed
<MikeChelen> it could be an issue with your hardware, in that plugging in external speakers are not disabling the internal ones properly
<crazygir> alsamixer wasn't any help either
<crazygir> yea
<crazygir> I'll have to check the bios
<crazygir> thanks for the help :)
<MikeChelen> sure, it miqht require manually disconnecting the internal speakers
<meglo> MikeChelen: i just had an emotional breakdown
<meglo> thats about it
<meglo> not sure why im saying this
<meglo> but yeah
<slow-motion> hi
<nicklas_> hello
<Salix_> Is there a way in 9.04 to put "switch user" on the lougout popup dialogue (as it was in 8.04)?
<Salix_> Is there a way in 9.04 to put "switch user" on the lougout popup dialogue (as it was in 8.04)?
<cody> im having problems with adobe
<cody> it wont let me click allow or deny for my camera/mic
<cody> anyone know how to fix this?
<TheSheep> maybe ask the guys from adobe?
<TheSheep> it' not even part of xubuntu
<cody> I know but I never had a problem with it in windows so I figured maybe it was a common problem
<TheSheep> adobe has a lot of different applications, which one are you having a problem with exactly?
<TheSheep> photoshop? acrobat?
<cody> flash
<cody> my brother is in iraq
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cody> so we use a website to videochat
<cody> and you have to allow the site to use your camera
<cody> and when I get the the allow part it wont let me click
<TheSheep> your camera works otherwise?
<cody> yes
<Shiandar> Okay, I have an installation of Xubuntu about a year old.  The video card died, and I have to use a spare one for now.  I know the card works because it's just fine on a different machine with the same install.  But I don't know why the resolution stinks even after activating the proprietary drivers.
<Shiandar> Would burning and installing the latest release just "fix it?"
#xubuntu 2009-06-18
<TheSheep> Shiandar: I dont think so, what card is that? Intel? Nvidia?
<anom01y> wow, my sound card is crashed
<anom01y> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<anom01y> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anom01y> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheSheep> anom01y: you can also /msg the bot
<anom01y> Im having troubles with my sound card, It is a via vt1708/a
<anom01y> nothing plays although the sound is at a max.
<TheSheep> how are you testing it?
<anom01y> TheSheep, sorry its a 82xx
<anom01y> via82xx
<anom01y> I am testing using different players
<anom01y> its funny bewcause it was working 3 days ago
<anom01y> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=da9cba069eb8ad6e8cb9ea93bbcea0c2346fc8d2
<TheSheep> can you open a terminal, run 'alsamixer' and make sure everything is unmuted?
<anom01y> TheSheep, there are only two volume controls in alsamixergui
<anom01y> and it says card: pulseaudio
<anom01y> chip: pulseaudio
<TheSheep> you also have ubuntu?
<anom01y> xubuntu 9.04
<anom01y> should I have gnome services turned on ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu normally comes without pulseaudio
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> I wonder how I got pulseaudio installed thats probably my problem right there
<TheSheep> you can try removing it
<anom01y> should I uninstall pulseaudio
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> done
<anom01y> TheSheep,
<anom01y> I tried sudo alsa reload and that didnt work
<anom01y> should I reset the computer ? alsamixergui won't even open anymore ..
<TheSheep> anom01y: I suppose so
<anom01y> alsa is such a pain
<anom01y> eahh well thanks for your help I will be right back
<mdshaw89> are there any guides for upgrading to Xubuntu from Kubuntu?
<Raggs> install the xubuntu-desktop
<mdshaw89> cool - thanks!
<SML1226> I just finished installing and for some reason it says it is read only, anybody know how to fix?
<SML1226> My Ubuntu drive is read only if that was unclear
<Raggs> SML1226, as user?
<SML1226> I just installed it and when I tried to make a text file it said read only filesystem
<Raggs> ok, where did you try to make the text file
<SML1226> Documents
<SML1226> *name*/Documents/    folder
<Raggs> open a term and type ls -l and paste the information about that folder
<SML1226> L or i?
<Raggs> lower case L
<SML1226> Stupid firefox won't open, hang on
<Raggs> firefox?
<maduser> why you opening firefox?
<Raggs> what i was wondering
<SML1226> pastebin
<Raggs> it should be only one line
<Raggs> paste it here
<SML1226> total 32
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 21:53 Desktop
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Documents
<SML1226> -rw-r--r-- 1 sml1226 sml1226  357 2009-06-17 21:00 examples.desktop
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Music
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Pictures
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Public
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Templates
<SML1226> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Videos
<SML1226> not 1 line!
<maduser> documents was the only one needed
<Raggs> drwxr-xr-x 2 sml1226 sml1226 4096 2009-06-17 16:27 Documents
<SML1226> ahhh that explaunsut
<SML1226> stupid laptop keys!!
<Raggs> SML1226, still have a term open?
<SML1226> yep
<Raggs> cd Documents
<Raggs> touch test
<Raggs> any error?
<SML1226> froze before I could test! nothing is working now Going to restart and try again.
<SML1226> brb
<Raggs> oh boy
<maduser> Raggs wouldn't a chmod 777 work here on the home dir?
<maduser> don't want to make this to complex for the guy
<Raggs> maduser, i am not sure that is his problem, his permisions are the same as mine
<Raggs> and i can write to my documents
<maduser> ah just checked mine same here
<Raggs> so the issue is not making a text document, it is something simpler that we just havent figured out
<maduser> test if he can do it in root?
<Raggs> not yet, need to find out how he tried to make the text file
<maduser> k
<Raggs> sometimes the easiest fix just covers up a real problem
<maduser> yeah
<Raggs> however if it is an xubuntu issue i will be at a disadvantage
<maduser> how so?
<Raggs> I'm not running it
<Raggs> i usually run Debian
<maduser> lol I'm doing the same except i'm doing that in the puppy Linux
<maduser> at least debain and ubuntu are similar
<Raggs> yes, and no, they are similar but Debian is a little better in the cli
<Raggs> OR i am just more used to using Debian
<maduser> wait i've used linuxes across the board and made my own with lfs and never saw a cli difference except in the apps
<maduser> or wait, dosn't ubuntu use a custom kernel?
<Raggs> maduser, it is the reliance on them, ubuntus are more set up so they dont have to be used much
<maduser> thats it
<maduser> but when they do, oh boy
<Raggs> when they do they come here and ask help
<maduser> yeah
<Raggs> but that is ok, and i usually have patience for this
<TheSheep> please do n't tell m=people to set their homes to 777
<TheSheep> sorry for typos
<Raggs> TheSheep, np
<maduser> I rember this poor dude in #kubuntu that completely messed up his computer because he didn't know what he was doing
<Raggs> maduser, not all people should run linux
<Raggs> most should, but not all
<maduser> sorry I got used to telling people that because they had no clue what to do and where complaining for a fix
<TheSheep> nonsense, just not all of them should have root access :)
<maduser> lol
<Raggs> TheSheep, there ya go
<Raggs> i always run as root
<TheSheep> Raggs: coming from dos, eh?
<maduser> in ubuntu aren't you root jr if you don't specify otherwise?
<TheSheep> the first user gets sudo access
<TheSheep> you still need to type the password, which is nice when running scripts that try to do things as root behind your back
<maduser> that concept could be exploited by a linux virus
<TheSheep> 'hi, I'm a linux virus, type your password to let me spread'
<maduser> hey the same people that come in here for comandline help..........
<Raggs> should have told him to sudo rm -rf /
<maduser> I did once in in a channel and got banned cause they guy was pissing me off
<maduser> I learned since not to do that
<TheSheep> Raggs: it's not worth it, it is a community after all, you'd have hard time looking for help for yourself
<Raggs> TheSheep, was joking
<maduser> anyway google provides most of these answers even if you didn't come here
<TheSheep> plus, if you want linux to grow and become better, give people real, long-term solutions
<Raggs> TheSheep I believe i was
<TheSheep> maduser: the problem is you have to know where to look and what to look for, starting with knowing the right words
<TheSheep> Raggs: I'm not refering to your help in particular, I didn't pay attention
<TheSheep> Raggs: just generally speaking
<TheSheep> have you read "in the beginning was the command line" by Neal Stephenson? :)
<Raggs> i have not
<maduser> where is the dude with the problem?
<TheSheep> I guess he's reinstalling hoping it will fix things...
<maduser> the funniest helping moments come when people have X problems
<maduser> there like what theres a comandline under the GUI?
<maduser> and they go waste their time reinstalling
<TheSheep> it didn't break for itself, it won't fix itself
<maduser> the fixes in ubuntu compared to others are simple in comparison
<TheSheep> how so?
<Raggs> i was lucky to be forced to learn cli before doing things with a gui
<maduser> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Raggs> a perfectly good graphical editor and the guy who taught me always had me do things in vi
<TheSheep> what's wrong with vi?
<TheSheep> it's a perfectly good editor, and has a graphical version too
<Raggs> lol, nothing, but there are easier ways
<TheSheep> you have to tell me one day, I don't know anything faster and easier
<Raggs> gedit is easier coming from windows
<Raggs> or kedit
<TheSheep> ew, I'd have to manually position the cursor character-by-character
<sml1226> Howdo I update 8.04 LTSto 9.04?
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Raggs> wb sml1226
<Raggs> sml1226, did ya get it figured out?
<sml1226> Yeah thanks
<sml1226> Gotit now
<Raggs> ok, glad to hear it
<maduser> what was the problem?
<TheSheep> what was it?
<Raggs> later folks, look forward to chatting again
<sml1226> Needed to know how to get to 9.04 from 8.04 LTS
<sml1226> That wasthe problem
<Raggs> what about the text file problem?
<sml1226> I hate this keyboard
<sml1226> Stupid spacebar
<TheSheep> I think he's not the same sml
<maduser> ip's match
<sml1226> Same one
<maduser> how did you fix your read only problem?
<sml1226> Stupid DVD had errors. Used 8.04 CD
<sml1226> Thats why needed to know how to gwt 9.04on here
<sml1226> get*
<TheSheep> sml1226: you've seen that web page?
<sml1226> Yeah it helped, updating before the upgrade to 8.10 :(
<sml1226> Need 2 updates
<TheSheep> yeah, you can update directly only between LTS-es
<sml1226> 8.10 and 9.04
<sml1226> Doyou know how to remove a distro altogether?
<sml1226> I addedKubuntu and want to remove it.
<maduser> oh I do
<maduser> rm...........
<sml1226> Removes all apps and ui?
<maduser> TheSheep :)
<maduser> no the easiest way i can think of it to format the partition
<maduser> or just delete all the files in the partition
<maduser> and remove kubuntu form grub
<maduser> from
<sml1226> did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop not separate partitions
<sml1226> both on same one
<maduser> oh you used that command
<maduser> I thought you got the cd
<sml1226> don't want the apps wasting space
<maduser> you have to specfiy that
<sml1226> oops :o
<maduser> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<sml1226> doesn't remove the apps
<maduser> sudo apt-get remove akregator amarok amarok-common apport-qt ark cdrdao dolphin dontzap dragonplayer exiv2 foomatic-db-gutenprint gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gtk2-engines-qtcurve gwenview hpijs-ppds ijsgutenprint install-package jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaddressbook kamera kate kde-icons-oxygen kde-printer-applet kde-style-qtcurve kde-window-manager kde-zeroconf kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-plasma kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-runtime-dat
<maduser> a kdebase-runtime-data-common kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 kdebluetooth kdegraphics-strigi-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kresources kdepim-strigi-plugins kdepim-wizards kdepimlibs-data kdepimlibs5 kdeplasma-addons kdeplasma-addons-data kdesudo kdm kfind khelpcenter4 klipper kmag kmail kmix kmousetool knotes konqueror konqueror-nsplug
<maduser> ins konqueror-plugin-searchbar konsole kontact kopete korganizer kpackagekit krdc krfb ksnapshot ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktimetracker ktorrent ktorrent-data kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kuser kvkbd kwalletmanager language-selector-qt libakonadiprivate1 libao2 libaudio2 libavahi-qt3-1 libboost-program-options1.35.0 libclucene0ldbl libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libeet1 libexiv2-5 libfl
<maduser> ac++6 libgeoip1 libk3b3 libk3b3-extracodecs libkcddb4 libkdecorations4 libkdepim4 libkexiv2-7 libkholidays4 libkipi6 libkleo4 libkonq5 libkonq5-templates libkpgp4 libksieve4 libkwineffects1 libloudmouth1-0 liblua50 liblualib50 libmad0 libmimelib4 libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3 libmsn0.1 libmysqlclient15off libokularcore1 libpackagekit-glib11 libpackagekit-qt11 libphonon4 libplasma3 libpoppler-qt4-3 libpq5 libqca2 libqca2-plugin-ossl libqedje0 libqimageblitz4 l
<maduser> ibqt3-mt libqt4-assistant libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-designer libqt4-help libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-qt3support libqt4-script libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-sql-sqlite libqt4-svg libqt4-test libqt4-w
<sml1226> wow couldn't use pastebin?
<maduser> sorry about that I though the list was smaller
<maduser> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<sml1226> yeah a lot there
<maduser> do to that link it has the remove command for it
<sml1226> great thanks a lot
<sml1226> Probably going to use Ubuntu
<sml1226> Remove both of those
<sml1226> listed on the site
<sml1226> 197 of 224 on update :(
<forces> flood, ban her
<om26er> how to install xorg development package
<gabkdlly> om26er: hi
<gabkdlly> sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<gabkdlly> I think that is what you need
<Rosse> Hello!
<gabkdlly> hi
<Rosse> Does anyone know the name Ubuntu uses for the madwifi driver package?
<gabkdlly> Rosse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451
<gabkdlly> Rosse: I googled for "madwifi ubuntu"
<gabkdlly> Rosse: hope that helps
<Rosse> thank you :3
<Rosse> although this seems to date from before it was included in the distro
<gabkdlly> Rosse: actually, System -> Hardware Drivers might do this for you
<gabkdlly> Rosse: ath_pci still seems to be in the current version of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic
<gabkdlly> Rosse: I checked on packages.ubuntu.com
<Rosse> gabkdlly: Thank you. I'm using madwifi now. The problem is that other user accounts don't seem to be using it.
<gabkdlly> Rosse: wierd
<Rosse> gabkdlly: at least I think that's the problem. Other accounts randomly disconnect from the network like when I was using ath5k
<gabkdlly> check by logging in as the offending user, and running lsmod
<gabkdlly> it would surprise me if kernel modules were loaded differently for different users
<Slonkie> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Slonkie> Can i restart the panels?
<gabkdlly> I think "killall xfce4-panel" should work
<gabkdlly> followed by alt+f2 ...
<Slonkie> Were you talking to me, gabkdlly ?
<gabkdlly> Slonkie: yes
<Slonkie> sorry i rebooted
<Slonkie> i found a way tho :) anyway thanks
<jenesis> buenos dias
<jenesis> me he quedado sin enye , tengo desconfigurado el teclado y no consigo configurarlo, alguien sabe como hacerlo
<Slonkie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jenesis> sorry
<Slonkie> This is a english channel, jenesis :).
<jenesis> I thought it was another server
<jenesis> I need to reconfigure my keyboard language.
<Slonkie> Settings -> Keyboard -> Layout
<jenesis> it doent work
<jenesis> thanks, anyway. :)
<mib_on9qfz> Can anyone help me with making a launcher run a command in a terminal?
<SiDi> mib_on9qfz: make a .sh file
<SiDi> put your commands inside it
<SiDi> chmod +x it
<SiDi> and call it from the launcher
<mib_on9qfz> Sidi: Thanks for the response. It that the only way it will work with xfce4?
<SiDi> the launchers use the "exec" command
<SiDi> so they need to execute an executable file
<SiDi> be it a shell script or a binary
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: here is my example I want to run /tmp/foo.sh  and if I make a launcher and put that as the command it will not work.
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: it will only cause the terminal to freeze up. No prompt or anything.
<SiDi> it works fine here
<SiDi> show me your .sh file please
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: /tmp/foo.sh =  echo foo  I know the script works
<SiDi> and make sure it's chmod+x'd
<mib_on9qfz> it is
<SiDi> do you execute it in a terminal ?
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: it runs fine from a terminal that I open up but just not as a launcher.
<SiDi> also, add a sleep 1 so you have the time to _see_ it :D
<SiDi> Put it as a launcher and in the launcher options make sure to check the 'Run in terminal' box
<mib_on9qfz> SiDI: I have done all that to no avail.
<mib_on9qfz> SIDI: The terminal launches and then it is frozen with the prompt (just a green square) in the upper left hand corner.
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: the script never gets ran.  and the terminal is useless. The only way to close it is  file, exit
<SiDi> it works fine here :/
<SiDi> that happens when an "echo hi" script ?
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: Ok I got it to work.
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: When I run the script /tmp.foo.sh  is there a way to get the terminal to stay open ?
<mib_on9qfz> SiDi: If I add sleep it does just that and then exits, and the terminal can't be used for other commands.
<SiDi> you still can add xfce4-terminal at the end if you need a prompt when its finished
<SiDi> i dont know any more elegant way
<erik__> moring all
<erik__> quite morning
<denn1> hello
<denn1> anyone here
<SiDi> hi
<denn1> i need help, someone please?
<denn1> thank you
<SiDi> You shouldn't bother to ask if you can get help, you know ;)
<denn1> i installed a driver for my ati x1300, and now i get the "white screen of death" if it wheren't for the live cd, i'd be toast.
<SiDi> Just ask a question and wait for someone to read it ;)
<SiDi> Where did you get this driver ?
<denn1> um, good question. ubuntu literally offered it to me, a little green cicuit board on the top of gnome's deskbat
<denn1> *bar
<denn1> from what research i did, i think it was the fglrx driver, and i think the problem is that i had the graphics options all the way up for the gui. but i cant find a solution on the net, or i didnt use the right search terms...
<SiDi> Okey
<SiDi> then if its the ubuntu ones there indeed is a problem
<SiDi> you should boot in recovery mode and reset your xorg settings from there
<denn1> yes, i think i found the solution
<denn1> i have to go to command prompt and use dpkg to remove that driver (using su ofcoarse.)
<denn1> ok
<denn1> how do i do that, because grub goes straight into normal boot, this version of ubuntu doesnt even ask me what linux vore i want to boot to
<denn1> *core
<denn1> my grub doesnt offer a recovery mode option... and i didn't mess with grub, is this a new setting?
<spY|da> hi there is a installation via usb stick possible?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> follow the same procedure as for Ubuntu, but with a Xubuntu iso
<SiDi> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<SiDi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SiDi> !usb
<spY|da> k done that nothing happens, knoppix via usb is booting fine
<spY|da> going to search my failure
<spY|da> no chance "This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy an press any key to try again"  displayed by the stick
<Araneidae> Any ideas: BIOS says I have 3G RAM installed, but Ubuntu only sees 2.5G!
<SiDi> Araneidae: what does lshw say ?
<SiDi> And what does a memtest say ?
<Araneidae> Don't know lshw... just about to try it
<SiDi> the output 'll be big
<SiDi> usually RAM is on the beginning
<SiDi> for the memtest you have a boot option for it in grub
<Araneidae> Wow: says a lot!
<Araneidae> Ok, sees four banks: 0.5G, 1G, 0.5G, 1G as expected
<Araneidae> I think memtest also only saw 2.5G, but found it a bit hard to interpret
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> so you have 4 sticks ?
<Araneidae> Here's what lshw has to say: http://pastebin.com/d21da60b2
<Araneidae> Yes.
<SiDi> thats an old machine, right ?
<SiDi> its at 333MHz Oo
<Araneidae> Fairly old...
<Araneidae> Didn't think it was all that ancient, but evidently it is!
<Araneidae> The motherboard was a cast-off from a friend, so must be fairly old.
<Araneidae> It's still got some old PCI slots, as well as a PCIEx16
<SiDi> thats not SO old then :)
<Araneidae> didn't think so
<SiDi> where does it say you have 2.5GB btw ?
<SiDi> in the system monitor ?
<Araneidae> Top, for example
<SiDi> Show me a screenshot please
<Araneidae> /proc/meminfo says: MemTotal:        2579544 kB
<SiDi> Okey
<Araneidae> /proc/meminfo: http://pastebin.com/d102d09c5
<SiDi> im likely to be wrong but one reason could be that the 4 sticks of RAM are low-end, and not exactly 500MB and 1GB sticks
<Araneidae> How do you mean, not exactly?
<SiDi> well, my 2 GB stick is actually a 2.05GB stick in my server
<SiDi> while this laptop has two 2GB sticks that actually are 1.9GB
<Araneidae> Hmm.  But lshw reports GiB and MiB pedantically
<Araneidae> Think they really do fill up the address space; never heard of memory that doesn't!
<SiDi> lshw reads the constructor info
<SiDi> oh i said i may be wrong btw, heh :P
<Araneidae> heh
<SiDi> but the only other cause i'd see is that the kernel doesnt manage to use 4 sticks at a time
<SiDi> but i'd find it odd
<SiDi> even if im not sure old windows boxes were able to
<Araneidae> Ah well.  Guess my next step is to check the motherboard manual, make sure I've put things in correctly...  maybe it likes banks to be filled differently.
<Araneidae> Odd though.
<Araneidae> It's an ASUS A8N-E mb.
<SiDi> anyways its not like you're losing A LOT of ram :)
<Araneidae> No, that's true.  I can live with it, but going to investigate a bit more.
<SiDi> but maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-kernel or in #kernel directly
<Araneidae> Thanks for pointing me to lshw!
<Araneidae> Cheers.  Got to go now
<SiDi> have a nice evening then ;)
<sml1226> Finally got everything set up and I'm loving Compiz now :D
<sml1226> How do I see that I'm running 64bit version?
<ramrod> uname -a
<ramrod> or to be exact
<sml1226> K thanks couldn't remember how to see
<ramrod> uname -m
<ramrod> np ^^
<sml1226> Know why I can't change icon for firefox in AWN?
<sml1226> Anybody use compiz?
<ron_o> Opera is really starting to suck
<ron_o> it's OK w/o flash/javascript/plugins/java running. But what good is a browser without those?
<Naisenu> Hi. I have a fresh install of xubuntu jaunty and i can't find OOo in the repos and it's not installed
<Naisenu> there is an openoffice.org-dtd-officedocument10 but this appears to be legacy
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Naisenu> Thank you. I know what the repos are and where they are. However, I am stating that OOo is not available.
<TheSheep> Naisenu: you are mistaken
<Naisenu> Unfortunately I am not
<Naisenu> Unless you would like to come here and look at my repos
<TheSheep> !info openoffice.org-writer
<ubottu> openoffice.org-writer (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite -- word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 5475 kB, installed size 21220 kB
<Naisenu> I have looked through that section multiple times. Every section is checked practically under repositories. It is not there.
<TheSheep> ok, so me, ubottu and all other users just hallucinate that it is there
<Naisenu> Or mine is broken
<TheSheep> did you click on 'update'?
<Naisenu> Either way, you can't argue against what I can see on my computer. I am not calling you or your bot a liar, just telling you that what you claim should be there does not exist on my computer. And yes, "Reload" has been pressed at least 3 times.
<TheSheep> if the addresses of repositories you have really match those on that web page, and they are updated, and you still don't have a 'openoffice.org-writer' package and friends, then I am out of ideas. Are you sure this is xubuntu?
<Naisenu> Don't patronize me. I am fully sure this is xubuntu jaunty i386 normal distro
<TheSheep> maybe someone else can think about what might be wrong
<TheSheep> or you can check forums and wiki and google
<TheSheep> oh, you can also download and install the packages manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com
#xubuntu 2009-06-19
<gorgut> lo folks. I'm trying to adjust some X settings via an SSH session. can someone tell me the correct syntax to declare a display (or maybe i need a screen declaration?) in the following command line: 'xrandr --output LVDS --off"
<gorgut> I assume it's something similar to "xrandr -d 0 --output LVDS --off" but I can't seem to get it nailed down
<TheSheep> gorgut: just export DISPLAY=:0
<gorgut> TheSheep, then what is the correct syntax for the command line?
<gorgut> TheSheep, also, should I run "export DISPLAY=:0" locally on the machine I'm adjusting, or through my remote session?
<TheSheep> gorgut: you should run it in the same environment that the xrandr command
<gorgut> TheSheep, sweet. Thanks, man
<Raggs> hi all
<focus> hows it going everyone, I was wondering what the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu as far as configuration, should I clean install xubuntu, or can install it from apt?
<Raggs> focus as i understand it you can apt-get it
<focus> awesome, thanks.
<Raggs> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i believe
<knome> Raggs is right.
<knome> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Raggs> knome, it happens
<knome> it will install all the necessary packages
<knome> ;)
<focus> cool, thanks.
<knome> focus, if you want to erase all gnome packages at some point...
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Raggs> knome how long have you been running xubuntu?
<knome> exactly two years the day after tomorrow.
<Raggs> sweet
<knome> but been running ubuntu for ages and xfce under it also earlier than 2 years ago
<Raggs> you are an old hand then
<sirtoast> Hi folks, this the appropriate channel for some xubuntu assistance?
<knome> sirtoast, absolutely the best irc channel in the world.
<knome> Raggs, quite ;)
<sirtoast> awesome, bear with me, i haven't used ircII since approx 1993
<knome> no problem
<sirtoast> I just did a system update on my xubuntu install, and when I log onto the Xfce desktop, i'm just getting a light blue background, it's not loading the desktop
<knome> right...
<knome> try moving ~/.cache to ~/.cache_backup
<sirtoast> testing now
<sirtoast> this truly is the best irc channel in the world:)
<Raggs> sirtoast, one of ;)
<knome> in the best three ;)
<Raggs> yes i am
<sirtoast> is there something I missed in the system upgrade that caused this, or is it just one of those things that I should keep in mind when upgrading the system files?
<knome> it's something that can happen when upgrading - or even without an upgrade sometimes.
<knome> did it work?
<sirtoast> it sure did
<knome> okay. good to hear.
<sirtoast> thanks again for the help knome!  I'll keep pimping xubuntu at work
<knome> right :)
<knome> sounds good
<sirtoast> may pop back in for more social stuff rather than just pop in for free support:)
<Raggs> knome, of the buntus X is my favorite
<knome> Raggs, that's good to hear as well :)
<knome> we have done quite a work to set it up
<knome> (a secret: karmic will be even better)
<Raggs> i am not using Xubuntu atm
<knome> what really matters is that people are using a non-propietary os ;)
<Raggs> Debian here
<knome> debian is a really good distribution for servers
<Raggs> its a really good desktop as well
<knome> never used it as a desktop since... 2000 i think
<knome> eh, i think that was red hat and not debian
<Raggs> its a little better now
<knome> well, anyway ;)
<knome> the desktops sucked back then anyway
<Raggs> i run testing anyhow
<knome> testing is not bad either.
<Raggs> i like it
<knome> i don't mind risking some operability of my production machine, but karmic alpha is a bit too experimental :)
<Raggs> well i hope it goes well
<knome> it will go well, but it's still a long time to release
<Raggs> i should go to bed, but i am not yet
<Raggs> have to get up early
<knome> hah, if i'd had to get up early, i would be in problems. it's already 5:30 am. ;)
<Raggs> lol, 10:33 PM here
<tuv0k> Is there a xubuntu pulseaudio guide. Fresh install on a 754 chipset with onboard sound. I have no sound.
<knome> tuv0k, try uninstalling pulseaudio? ;>
<immo> REGISTER <pustefix13> <immo.weller@gmail.com>
<SiDi> hm :)
<SiDi>  /msg chanserv register pustefix13 (or another password now :p) immo.weller@gmail.com
<immo> wrong?
<SiDi> i hope for you its not your gmail account password
<immo> checking...
<immo> its not
<premorphos> hey is there somebody pro on bluetooth solutions online?
<marcPV> hi there
<marcPV> anyone please, i deleted an user but i dont know how to delete his directories
<premorphos> i need a good working solution on how to brows file system on cell phones... ex bacing up contacts, other files and so on...
<premorphos> any one have a clue..
<premorphos> have tried gammu wammu and xgnokii and they arent working
<premorphos> marcPV: have you tried as Root
<marcPV> sorry im little rookie here, tell me how pls
<premorphos> open terminal... go to the location of the subfolder and type sudo and give the delete comand and enter and root passwrd
<marcPV> thanks, let me try
<marcPV> sorry, whats the delete command for a folder?
<premorphos> rm -r  but be cereful
<premorphos> ex rm -r foldername
<marcPV> "sudo rm r yag-kosha" is ok? i want to delete a folder inside "home" from an user that i deleted
<premorphos> no: sudo rm -r yag-kosha
<premorphos> but you need to move to home
<premorphos> home is not same as root
<SiDi> marcPV: sudo rm -rf /home/username (be careful this will delete everything forever)
<marcPV> ok, i go to folder home, open terminal there (/home) and type that?
<SiDi> premorphos: for your bluetooth problem
<marcPV> rm f or rm -rf?
<SiDi> marcPV: you can type it from anywhere
<SiDi> rm -rf
<marcPV> ok, thanks, let me try
<SiDi> which stands for "remove recursively and force deletion"
<marcPV> (hey, it works, thanks SiDi and premorphos for the support)
<premorphos> no prob... "my first help case".... im so proud...
<premorphos> im all ears sidi
<SiDi> premorphos: i dont know in xfce but with gnome-bluez i used to can mount my bluetooth phone's folders and then browse them
<SiDi> as far as i recall
<SiDi> premorphos: at worse you can google translate this page : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/bluetooth
<SiDi> it explains some methods for sending and receiving data
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth/Docs
<SiDi> marcPV: you're welcome
<premorphos> il look at it... tnx
<pandi2456> hi
<gabkdlly> hi
<pandi2456> so quite in here :D
<pandi2456> ello gab
<pandi2456> very confuse what is the basic different between ubuntu and xubuntu beside the layout ?
<SiDi> its not exactly the layout. it's a different desktop environment.
<SiDi> Ours is lighter and faster, but it has less features
<pandi2456> uhmm... features like open office ? or other apps?
<SiDi> you can get any ubuntu app in xubuntu
<tuv0k> pandi2456, pulseaudio is broken in xubuntu, but that is all
<tuv0k> I should have just installed ubuntu from alt cd THEN installed xbuntu-desktop
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> tuv0k: or install xubuntu from xubuntu's alt cd
<Ben_Cs> is there offtopic xubuntu chan?
<SiDi>  #xubuntu-offtopic
<SiDi> but its empty
<pandi2456> yeah
<Ben_Cs> so i'll ask a short question here
<Ben_Cs> do you use simultaneously python and perl? or only one of them. which one?
<Ben_Cs> ?
<premorphos> what can be wrong if i cant find my blue dongle with lsusb
<premorphos> i wuled kill to be able to brows my phones on my system
<premorphos> way is this so tricky
<pandi2456> where is xubuntu place the temporary files ?
<tuv0k> so there is NO xubuntu pulseaudio wiki? or Fix?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu does not use pulseaudio by default
<tuv0k> hence my question
<charlie-tca> no, there is not, since it does not use it
<tuv0k> and does not provide an option for those that do. WHY is there even a xubuntu when ubuntu  with xubuntu-desktop is not broken or depreciated?
<charlie-tca> It is a Ubuntu component, so you could use any Ubuntu pulseaudio help
<charlie-tca> If there was no Xubuntu, there would be no xubuntu-desktop
<tuv0k> lol, riiiight
<erik__> hi all
<erik__> i have a quick question
<charlie-tca> !question | erik__
<premorphos> ok what is your q?
<ubottu> erik__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kangarooo> Hello from Latvia.. I Found one maybe big problem.. at leas for me.. :) I have Xubuntu and I allways liked save session on shutdown (yes Im shutting down computer) and I also like dropbox but its as I found only available if also installed nautilus but it won't take over.. ok but I some times started nautilus also and now my session is dirty- allways starting with nautilus as desktop manager.. how can I reset session or delete it? Applications -> Sett
<cody-somerville> You can delete .cache/session directory from your home directory to reset your session
<Kangarooo> whole folder or files in it? /home/kangarooo/.cache/sessions
<charlie-tca> whole folder, Kangarooo
<Kangarooo> in windows if I would delete folder then programm would ask in witch then save..
<Kangarooo> ah ok :)
<Kangarooo> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<premorphos> if i cant see a usb dongle in lsusb.... is there any way to fix this or shall i go shopping
<TheSheep> premorphos: check the cable, also look at dmesg
<premorphos> thesheep: tnx 4 your reply
<premorphos> sweet there it was... but what is dmesg?...
<premorphos> if i se my bluetooth dongle in dmesg... can i mount it so that i see it in my file system every time i pair a device?
<TheSheep> premorphos: bluetooth is not a disk
<TheSheep> premorphos: you can't see it in your filesystem
<TheSheep> premorphos: you see it as a network device
<lvr> how do i get transmission, rhytmbox and such icons back to the toolbar in xubuntu? i removed them by accident and don't know how to reverse it
<SiDi> do you mean the menu ?
<SiDi> or launchers in your panel ?
<slow-motion> right click on the bar "add new items" > "starter"
<TheSheep> I think he means system tray
<SiDi> oh
<TheSheep> it's called 'Notification area'
<SiDi> you removed the notification area off your panel, lvr ?
<lvr> SiDi is that what its called? i guess, then
<lvr> okay thanks got it back
<SiDi> np
<Araneidae> Is there any way I can stop xfce from saving my workspace?
<Araneidae> I know I can turn it off ... but it keeps turning itself back on again!  Grrr
<SiDi> remove .cache/sessions
<Araneidae> In fact: "Automatically save session on logout" isn't set!  Yet it just restored something...
<Araneidae> Thanks SiDi
<SiDi> it stops saving sessions
<SiDi> but it still restores the last saved one
<Araneidae> Hmm
<SiDi> badly designed feature, imo :p
<Araneidae> Where is the saved session saved?
<SiDi> its in ~/.cache/sessions normally
<Araneidae> Well, duly deleted ... we'll see what happens
<Araneidae> I dug a little deeper into my missing RAM
<Araneidae> I think I might need to try a PAE kernel!
<spaztik1> hey guys, anyone know why the 3 finger salute wouldn't work to restart GDM?
<Araneidae> Hasn't that been turned off in recent *buntu updates?
<charlie-tca> Turned off in 9.04
<Araneidae> Think you need to add Option "DontZap" "false" to xorg.conf
<spaztik1> seriously?
<Araneidae> afraid so!
<Araneidae> Designed to protect the ... uh ... less able
<spaztik1> bah, so i guess i should find a thread that is already bitching about this
<spaztik1> well, how would one re-enable it
<spaztik1> i'm assuming in the /etc/X11 files somewhere
<Araneidae> Just add the line 'Option "DontZap" "false"' to Section "ServerFlags"
<sml12261> Can I run a 64 bit VM in a 32 bit OS? I do have a 64 bit CPU
<Araneidae> Can't imagine why not.
<charlie-tca> sml12261: don't believe it will work
<charlie-tca> It depends on the actual kernel you are using. If you installed a 32 bit kernel, it won't run 64bit kernel
<spaztik1> sml12261, not sure, but one would presume if the vm cpu was 64 bit it might emu the arch? not sure if that falls back on the host cpu or not
<spaztik1> Araneidae, is that to me? the DontZap?
<Araneidae> Sure
<Araneidae> The DontZap refers to C-A-Backspace
<spaztik1> lol that's a funny config param
<Araneidae> sure, it's pretty odd.
<charlie-tca> spaztik1: see the release notes here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Ctrl-Alt-Backspace%20disabled%20by%20default%20in%20Xorg
<Araneidae> It's in xorg.conf(5)
<sml12261> I was planning on putting Virtual box on my 64bit Ubuntu and my 32 bit Vista so wanted to be able to move between the two. Think it would work?
<spaztik1> so it's not an ubuntu thing, but rather an xorg preference?
<spaztik1> or did the ubuntu guys change some xorg things?
<Araneidae> Suspect it might be an Ubuntu build preference, don't know though
<spaztik1> well actually it makes sense that it's been in xorg for a while actually... i guess most distros just have it compiled with it enabled
<sml12261> Why can't I get my normal nick?? It's annoying
<charlie-tca> did you register it?
<sml12261> Nope
<charlie-tca> That is probably why then. Anyone else can use it
<sml12261> nobody else is using it though so unless somebody registered it I don't get it
<charlie-tca> If someone else registered it, it is no longer available to you
<sml12261> Well I doubt its registeredbecause this has happened before and the next time I get on I have my old one back
<sml12261> Need to try to register to be sure
<sml12261> I looked and found my regular nick and it says its me??? I'm only on 1 pc so not sure why this is happening.
<firecrotch> How can I stop xfwm4 without it restarting itself?  I need to do this as a regular user, without using sudo.  If I just kill xfwm4 it restarts itself
<sml12261> Why do you need to do that?
<TheSheep> firecrotch: you can start a different window manager with --replace option
<firecrotch> TheSheep: I need there to be no window manager
<TheSheep> that's precisely what xubuntu avoids
<TheSheep> you can probably uninstall xfwm4
<sml12261> Go to services (i think thats where it is) xfwm4 is in there I think. Tell it to end it and that may work. Not in Xubuntu now so forget exactly how
<firecrotch> Thanks guys for pointing me in the right direction - I found a setting that allows me to tell it to not restart when it's killed
<sml12261> Where I can't remember if what Isaid was even close to right
<sml12261> ?
<firecrotch> Applications -> Settings -> Sessions and Startup -> Session tab
<sml12261> That is what I was thinking of just not remembering what it was. Thanks for letting me know.
<forces> saluton
<spaztik1> firecrotch, you need to have a different startup script
<spaztik1> like in your .xinitrc you can just start whatever you want
<davebot> Hello
<davebot> Can anyone help me? I am having an issue with my GUI.
<davebot> Basically, my tool bars that are normally at the top and bottom of my screen have disappeared and I was wondering how I could get them back.
<TheSheep> davebot: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<davebot> ah, thanks
<gsa1> Hi
<gsa1> A little question, after some reboot I lost the automatic starting of panels and so, each time I reboot I need to execute Alt+2 and xfce4-panel
<gsa1> This is a know problem? Have some solution?
<TheSheep> gsa1: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<SiDi> gsa1, what GPU do you have ?
<SiDi> did the reboot include the latest kernel upgrade ? Do you know if you have proprietary drivers for this kernel ,
<SiDi> Also, you can just add "xfce4-panel" in a file named .initrc, that'll do for now
<TheSheep> SiDi: I think it stays when you run it
<SiDi> not with a bug linked to mesa drivers
<SiDi> which breaks xfce4-session's launch
<TheSheep> uh
#xubuntu 2009-06-20
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> (K)
<nicklas_> what desktop you guys use?
<jman888_pleasehe> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v677/jsl99944704/Screenshot.png
<jman888_pleasehe> Can anybody explain that for me?
<ron_o> why does not my x restart when I hit alt+cntrl+backspace ?
<ron_o> why doesn't xubuntu have a keyboard shortcut for that from the getgo?
<ron_o> I'll try this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ron_o> that command didn't work. It just screwed up x and it wouldn't restart.
<ron_o> my main problem is for some reason when my computer starts the resolution is larger than what is claimed by xubuntu config...
<ron_o> sometimes I have to restart it more than once in order to for the resoluton to reset properly. It usually gets screwed up because of a system crash.
<TheSheep> try this: xrandr --auto
<TheSheep> you can bind it to some key
<TheSheep> on another note, try putting your monitor's sync ranges into xorg.conf
<ron_o> thanks..
<ron_o> so that command will do the trick?
<TheSheep> no idea, bt it won't hurt to try
<TheSheep> it might autodetect the display wrong
<TheSheep> btw, you can enable the alt+ctrl+backspace in xorg.conf too
<forces> saluton
<maduser> yo
<KoshB5> I can log in but then it hangs on a blue screen w/just mouse pointer. What's going on?
<KoshB5> useing Jaunty
<TheSheep> I'd tell you to press alt+ctrl+backspace, except they removed it in Jaunty to not confuse users, so it won't work
<maduser> why did they remove that, it was great in case the computer failed to shutdown
<KoshB5> it's driving me crazy. The install went fine. Just ran into this glitch after a reboot
<KoshB5> ctrl+alt+del gets you to the change user screen
<TheSheep> maduser: I think someone once tried to assign a keybinding to that combination and was surprised it restarted X
<maduser> they would that far for a single person?
<maduser> nm
<TheSheep> you know, behind every submitted bug there are ten people who didn't bother submitting a bug
<maduser> true
<TheSheep> you can enable it in xorg.conf
<maduser> yeah
<kromar> hi
<kromar> i want to install xubuntu again, is there any compability issue with the 64bit version?
<kromar> i want to install xubuntu again, are there any compability issues with the 64bit version?
<marcPV> hi, anyone can help me? I can't mount a new partition while I installed another linux, I don't even see it in Thunar
<Kraut22> I need a little help getting the wireless internet card to work on an old aspire after just putting on xubuntu
<lesshaste> what's the minimum ram for booting the live cd for xubuntu?
<Lybija> aloha
<kromar> hi, i installed gparted to get access to a ntfs drive, when installed it worked but after a reboot the ntfs drive doesent get loaded. whats the problem there?
<kromar> ahh the my settings dont get saved again... can someone help me to fix that once more?
<Lybija> sDicsoseges testvereim, Allah langfenyu phallusa lesujt a hitetlen ubuntu-s gyaur ebekre
<gabkdlly> lesshaste: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<gabkdlly> lesshaste: 192 MB
<lesshaste> gabkdlly, very interesting.. someone just claimed the live cd wouldn't boot with 256
<lesshaste> thanks
<gabkdlly> lesshaste: I run on my laptop with 256 fine
<lesshaste> gabkdlly, ok
<lesshaste> no openoffice I am assuming :)
<gabkdlly> lesshaste: when updatedb starts off, there can be some swapping happening
<gabkdlly> lesshaste: I don't use open office much
<lesshaste> unsurprising with 256MB :)
<Allah_kegyeltje> Hozsanna
<SiDi> hozsanna ?
<psycho_oreos> has the issue with thunar/Thunar/gam_server been addressed to in 9.1?
<Allah_kegyeltje> Da, Hozsanna dicsoseges tesverem
<Allah_kegyeltje> SiDi brotha
<SiDi> psycho_oreos, what issue is it ?
<SiDi> Allah_kegyeltje, speak english please :|
<Allah_kegyeltje> Okka
<psycho_oreos> SiDi, I get issues with them using up CPU (mine is dualcore so its not fully affected) but often I cannot close the window or something... I did strace on it and have 1.1MB worth of log
<psycho_oreos> the process thunar just hangs
<SiDi> did you file a bug and attach the log ?
<psycho_oreos> nope, I guess I should've done that? bleh
<SiDi> yes :D
<SiDi> Because we can't guess if something goes wrong on every user's machine ;)
<psycho_oreos> I thought this was not a computer specific issue but I guess I could be wrong.. umm, bleh.. I'll check it out and file it.. was asking this before I migrate to 9.1
<SiDi> 9.10 is still very unstable, you know
<psycho_oreos> am also thinking of doing somewhat a clean install, on a much bigger hard drive, 20GB is way too small
<psycho_oreos> jaunty? I thought karmic was even worse :)
<SiDi> 9.10 is karmic
<SiDi> 9.04 is jaunty
<psycho_oreos> ahh I got messed up with numbers, apologies
<SiDi> :p
<SiDi> karmic is on alpha 2
<SiDi> if you're not a ninja who doesnt care about killing his hardware and data, at least wait for the alpha 3: p
<psycho_oreos> well 9.04 is my next move, I think I already have the image on my hard disk, and 250GB ide that I'll use instead of a puny 20GB.. the rest is probably migration + vmware p2v
<psycho_oreos> lol
<SiDi> btw
<SiDi> check if your issue still occurs in jaunty
<psycho_oreos> yeah I'm planning to go onto jaunty, ibex is nice but that was then :) I don't want to be too far behind
<psycho_oreos> s/is/was
<SiDi> try jaunty on a clean hdd with ext4 :p
<SiDi> youll see how fast it is
<psycho_oreos> lol ok
<psycho_oreos> I hope the issue will be resolved, because before someone telling me about strace (and boy thank god he mentioned that, that tool is almost a godsend) I had to always do pkill
<psycho_oreos> but yeah, report it, upgrade and we'll see
<SiDi> upgrade, then check if its on jaunty
<SiDi> then report ;)
<psycho_oreos> er ok
<SiDi> so you dont have to edit the report to say wether or not it also happens in jaunty
<psycho_oreos> I thought the layout for bug tracking was similar to blogging?
<SiDi> kind of
<psycho_oreos> like you don't have to edit the main report but you can add it as a comment
<SiDi> but its better if you do it all in once
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<psycho_oreos> ok
<SiDi> less emails in xubuntu devs' inbox :D
<psycho_oreos> lol
<psycho_oreos> alright thanks for the input, once I get myself sorted out I'll upgrade and give it a run.. btw there's no shortcuts as to migration is there? I'm planning to not only dist-update from ibex to jaunty but I'm also going to swap out 20GB for 250GB.. I can do dd/cp as such but I'd rather not.. was hoping of someway I can retain the current profile to some extent (obviously /home would be copied rather than dd into an image) but are the
<psycho_oreos> re any other things I have to also be aware of?
<SiDi> if you have a separate home i suppose you can just copy your home folder with gparted
<SiDi> but if you copy the system folder, you may have to edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to make sure they dont use UUID to identify partitions
<psycho_oreos> well no what I meant was the way I themed my desktops as such, all the personal preferences.. I suspect they are all in /home directory but I can't be too sure, especially autostart apps, before I knew you could add it in through GUI, I had to go into /etc/xdg/..
<utomega> hi
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<utomega> I have forgot my root password, last time is used xubuntu was long time ago, I barely remember how to do things in xubuntu, is there a way to set a new password?
<SiDi> Its your user's password, utomega
<SiDi> use sudo
<vinnl> Well... The root user shouldn't have a password you know
<utomega> weird, I know my user's password, in terminal I typed su -/ su and entered it but authentication failed
<vinnl> utomega, that's because your user can do root stuff with sudo, but you can't use the root user with su
<vinnl> *shouldn't
<utomega> thanks, sudo helped
<vinnl> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<vinnl> There's some more information if needed :)
<utomega> thank you :)
<karel> huh, I seem to have another problem, I updated my nvidia drivers (173>180) with synaptic package manager, and restarted my pc, now I get errors before the login screen, errors like: Failed to load module "type1" and Failed to detect devices, if I remember correctly, any advice? Can't run Wolf:ET and when I open the NVIDIA X Server Settings it says that i'm not using the NVIDIA X driver
<SiDi> karel, remove any nvidia-glx driver in synaptic
<SiDi> then go to the Hardware Drivers window in Apps -> System
<SiDi> and use this one to install the drivers
<SiDi> very likely the 18x are not compatible with your GPU and you should keep the 173
<karel> okay, thanks, i'm updateing my xubuntu to 9.04 atm, maybe this will help
<KoshB5> !strace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strace
<vidd> why does the "restart" icon in the task bar cause your session to save even when you have selected "do not save session"?
<pandi2456> hi
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<pandi2456> if the folder of cd rom on the root is empty are that mean my cd is broken or the drive is unmounted ?
<pandi2456> doh.. i can't read my cd :(
<vinnl> Ehm, what is the folder of the cd rom according to you?
<pandi2456> file system and there is a sign like a arrow
<pandi2456> :D
<pandi2456> write on the folder is cdrom
<vinnl> If the CD-ROM is in the CD drive, it should be listed on the left of the File Manager screen. The /cdrom folder on your filesystem doesn't necessarily contain the cdrom contents
<pandi2456> i only have that folder and not find the cd rom tree
<vinnl> Could you try removing the CD from the CD tray and then inserting it again?
<pandi2456> i have run the command sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<pandi2456> wait a sec i'll try it
<vinnl> Ah, hmm... I'm not too familiar with the mount command, but perhaps if you click on Filesystem, then on media and then on cdrom0 that you will be able to find the contents of the CD
<pandi2456> sorry for the long time
<pandi2456> yeah it's work
<pandi2456> i have re inserted the cd ... seems my cd is broken :(
<vidd> vinnl, if he comes back...ask him to try a different cd =]
<vinnl> Yeah and to tyr the same CD on a different computer ;-)
<vidd> or try the cd in another computer
<vidd> =]
<vinnl> Only, I'm leaving myself now, so... :)
<vinnl> ^.^
<gumbotron> any1 here
<KoshB5> Idid an alt Jaunty install. It went fine. However; upon restart, after the login screen all I get is a bule screen with a mouse curser
<KoshB5> I've tried reseting the graphics xfe config and no change
<SiDi> KoshB5, it's because of the Mesa drivers
<SiDi> the latest version seems to conflict with xfce4-session, we don't really know why
<SiDi> you can try an install and not do the updates (not the mesa ones at least)
<FabParma>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<FabParma> hi
<FabParma> I am unable to create links of programs (icons) on Xbuntu. Can You explain me how to please?
<SiDi> Right click -> send to -> desktop (create link)
<SiDi> Or better : copy /usr/share/applications/yourapp.desktop to the Desktop folder
<SiDi> Depending on wether you want a true link or a "shortcut"
<FabParma> SiDi: My Xubuntu dont have the function you descrobed: "Right click -> send to -> desktop (create link)" This is the point
<SiDi> What version is it ?
<SiDi> FabParma,  ^
<Algyz> Hi guys
<FabParma> SiDi: the latest im just installing 20 new updates, i hope they can change the scenario
<Slonkie> !hi | Algyz
<ubottu> Algyz: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Algyz> I have strange question :)
<Slonkie> !question | Algyz
<ubottu> Algyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KoshB5> SIDI: I rebooted before doing any updates or installs
<SiDi> KoshB5, what GPU ?
<SiDi> FabParma, send me a screenshot of a right click on a file in the file manager, please
<KoshB5> using an ATI card
<SiDi> KoshB5, an ati one without proprietary drivers ?
<Algyz> Why it could be, that using 9.04 comp is randomly freezing, like after every 2-5 hours, but it is going well under 8.04.1 and under FreeBSD 7.2? Could it be because of ext4 partitioning or rather because of some extra tools in 9.04?
<SiDi> Apparently it mostly happens with cards that fallback on the mesa driver (the default one)
<KoshB5> SiDi: using what xubuntu put in.
<SiDi> Algyz, it could be something in xfce 4.6
<FabParma> SiDi: ok, i tried as well with "drag 'n' drop" with not succes. Now I prepare the screenshot
<Algyz> Hardware is pretty old, like ~5 years, but 8.04 is running well
<Algyz> Oh well (not well) XfCE 4.6? :-/
<SiDi> Algyz, is there a way for you to open up the system monitor and regularly check the ram of the programs ?
<Algyz> Now I have 4.4.2, but is 4.6 really can freeze comp?
<SiDi> apart from firefox, nothing should grow up in memory
<KoshB5> sidi: the motherboard is 10 yrs old
<SiDi> Algyz, if youre on 9.04 then you're on 4.6
<Algyz> not memory, just freezing :|
<SiDi> Algyz, maybe there is a bug noone fell into yet. Thats why i ask you
<Algyz> Yeah, I know it :)
<SiDi> Algyz, freezing can mean out of memory :)
<Algyz> Nope
<Algyz> Seems this thing was ok
<Algyz> I have no idea why freezing was happening :|
<Algyz> 9.04 was not working ok, 8.04 is :)
<Algyz> I've been cheking in top
<Algyz> 384MB SDRAM here, not the newest comp, but Xubuntu is targetting into such hardware :)
<kromar> why do i only have 3.8gb ram on the 64 bit system when i have 4gb installed?
<SiDi> kromar, dont know
<kromar> hm strange
<Slonkie> Maybe your GFX eating some of your memory
<SiDi> Algyz, it should be ok. The only possibilities are : 1) an app has a leak and takes all your ram little by little ||| 2) your gpu driver sucks
<SiDi> kromar, i dont know but cody-somerville and i have the same problem :p
<Algyz> hmm, it shouldn't :|
<SiDi> Algyz, indeed it shouldnt :D
<cody-somerville> Algyz, I believe some is reserved for the kernel or something
<Algyz> At least, how install newer mplayer in 8.04.1, also vlc, they are pretty old, and btw, I don't have sound in smplayer, despite I have it in mplayer :)
<Algyz> Probably I'd be happy with smplayer, but no sound :(
<Algyz> Vlc, totem, they have, but playing, let's say, not okay always
<Shiandar> Okay, I have an installation of Xubuntu about a year old.  The video card died, and I have to use a spare one for now.  I know the card works because it's just fine on a different machine with the same install.  But I don't know why the resolution stinks even after activating the proprietary drivers.
<Shiandar> Would burning and installing the latest release just "fix it?"  Or is there a way I can transfer the configuration?  Maybe I'm missing a command somewhere.
<Algyz> If they want to play H264-720p, then it's not okay :(
<cody-somerville> Shiandar, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shiandar> Okay, back shortly.
<SiDi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Algyz> Totem is playing, but sometimes there are slides, stopping for a moments
<SiDi> Read this Algyz
<SiDi> you need xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Algyz> I have
<Algyz> The intereting thing that mplayer has sound, but not smplayer :D
<Algyz> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras, this thing done
<Algyz> Despite this, when opening with this old vlc view is lagging
<Algyz> Well, let's try mediubuntu repository
<Algyz> AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<Algyz> :(
<Algyz> And then too many video packets in the buffer :(
<Shiandar> cody-somerville: Okay, went through that configuration wizard.  Reboot.  The bootup splash screen with Xubuntu logo and progress bar is the proper resolution.  But then I see "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" flash three times and I'm sent back to "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode."
<kromar> where can i get the flash player for 64bit?
<kromar> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/lib/opera/plugins"
<kromar> how can i extract them there?
<kromar> why dont i have rights as admin?
<Algyz> kromar: are you an admin?
<kromar> why arent my seetings saved when i reboot my system?
<vinnl> kromar, are you running an installed system?
<kromar> yes
<vinnl> Which settings are you talking about? Are your documents saved?
<kromar> when i relog everything is as i set it but when rebooting i have to reasign desktop wallpaper, audio library sound settings and so on
<SiDi> kromar, did you run any app with sudo lately ?
<kromar> not that i know of
<kromar> the only sudo i used was to move a plugin file
<vinnl> Hmm, that's really odd. Again, are you documents still present?
<kromar> i had the same problem some month ago and someone told me to delete the file where the settings are stored so it would be created again and that worked fine. any idea where i can find that file?
<vinnl> I believe ~/.config
<SiDi> sudo chown <yourname> .config -R
<SiDi> that should make it yours again
<SiDi> and then it _should_ work :|
<kromar> gona reboot and see if that worked...
<kromar> nope didnt work... reseted again
<SiDi> :|
<kromar> that sucks:/
<SiDi> yes it does
<vinnl> kromar, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<kromar> 9.04 / 2.6.28-13 64bit
<SiDi> Dont hesitate filing a bug on launchpad.net, this way it'll have more audience. I really cant help you on this :/
<SiDi> i dont think its a kernel issue though :)
<SiDi> do you know if it happens with other user accounts ?
<kromar> i dont have other accounts... its a fresh install
<SiDi> the fs is not ntfs/fat32 ?
<SiDi> And i dont think you answered vinnl, are documents you create saved too after a reboot ?
<kromar> the system is ext3 or something like that and the drive where the music and the pics are is ntfs
<SiDi> your home is in ext3, 100% sure ?
<kromar> how do you mean if documents are saved?
<kromar> yes 100%
<SiDi> if you create a document and save it in /home
<SiDi> does it still exist after reboot ?
<kromar> dont know, gona try
<kromar> rebooting again...
<SiDi> thanks
<kromar> the file is still in the /home/"user"/ dir
<SiDi> thats annoying, cause it means i have no idea what your problem is :|
<vinnl> Yeah I would go for reporting the bug, not sure against which package though
<SiDi> against ubuntu :)
<kromar> how do i get gparted to boot my ntfs drive at boot?
<vinnl> SiDi, that's the project, but which package? :)
<SiDi> kromar, its not gparted that does it, its fstab :)
<vinnl> kromar, Gparted doesn't boot anything
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SiDi> vinnl, no package till we dont know what it is ^_^
<SiDi> kromar, another user had this in #ubuntu and reinstalled :|
<kromar> so i dont need gparted when i have a ntfs drive?
<SiDi> kromar, no, gparted is like partition magic
<SiDi> its a piece of software for formatting partitions
<SiDi> kromar, did you check the integrity of your Live CD before using it to install ?
<kromar> i had the same problem when i installed the system the last time so i dont think reinstalling will help
<vinnl> SiDi, that's possible? Ah :)
<kromar> the cd is 8.10 or so and that works just fine. the problem occures after upgrading to 9.04
<SiDi> kromar, so it must be something during the upgrade
<vinnl> Then it might very well be Xfce 4.6 that is the problem
<vinnl> Or that :)
<SiDi> kromar, can you go to Apps -> Parameters -> session and boot (or something similar :p)
<kromar> so you all use 9.04 without problems?
<SiDi> and tell me if "xfconf migration script" is amongst autostarting apps
<vinnl> Actually, I got 8.10 at home :P
<SiDi> kromar, yeh, thousands of people use 9.04 without problems :d
<vinnl> But I'm using 9.04 from USB drive here :)
<vinnl> SiDi, heh, that might just be it, good thinking
<kromar> SiDi: its there but unmarked
<vinnl> Then that's not it :(
<SiDi> kromar, can you type ps aux | grep xfconf and confirm xfconfd runs ?
<SiDi> also, (re)move .config/xfce4 so that it'll make your old and new settings unavailable and start with fresh settings (i think the issue could be that it resets your 8.10 settings everyboot without your consent)
<kromar> SiDi: that ps aux.. gives some numbers and such things... no clue if thats how its supposed to be
<vinnl> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SiDi> look on the right side
<kromar> SiDi: so i can delete the xfce folder and reboot to start clean?
<SiDi> it lists the processes ran on the system
<SiDi> kromar, yes but go to ctrl+alt+f1, login, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/stop and then remove it from there
<SiDi> otherwise the settings will be rewritten by xfce cause your session is open
<kromar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200361/
<SiDi> ok so it runs
<SiDi> so thats not the issue :p
<SiDi> can you paste "ls -lR .config/xfce" please ?
<kromar> do i also need to remove the xfce4-session folder?
<kromar> No such file or director
<kromar> y
<SiDi> can you paste "ls -lR .config/xfce*" please ?
<SiDi> sorry
<kromar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200364/
<SiDi> everything is alright here...
<SiDi> I think you really should file a bug :|
<SiDi> Thats extremely weird
<kromar> im gona try what happens if i delete the xfce folder...
<vinnl> Of course, in the end it will turn out to be a very simple issue :P
<SiDi> i dont think so
<SiDi> it looks like data he writes on his hdd isnt actually written, just pending... data is actually written every 1 or 2 mins (or something similar) to avoid using the HDD too much
<SiDi> and it could be that he has a completely broken value
<SiDi> but why would that file have been saved ?
<SiDi> unless it writes when files are created in the fs but not when they're modified, but does it really make sense ? (it doesnt :p :p)
 * SiDi is lost
<kromar> ok im giving up.. if i download the latest liveCD and install that one it should work, right?
<SiDi> it should
<SiDi> you're the second (of millions of users) whose i know to have the issue
<kromar> and the other fixed it by reinstalling?
<kromar> so about booting ntfs drives... how is this done exactly?
#xubuntu 2009-06-21
<kromar> i can access the drive from the music player but its not visible under media when i boot
<kromar> after i accessed it in the music player its also in the media folder.. whats going on there?
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SiDi> there is a file to specify which volumes to automount
<SiDi> and there is a way to add ntfs volumes
<SiDi> but as i dont have ntfs volumes i dont remember the exact syntax :d
<compintu_> Xubuntu lose the gnome keyring yet?
<hatake_kakashi> interesting, the wine package is broken
<hatake_kakashi> under jaunty
<_Pete__> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hatake_kakashi> nevermind, PEBKAC lol, issue was due to meddling around with /etc/apt/sources.list
<f7ee> hOW CAN i BROWSE HARD DRIVES in xubuntu (It were seen at ubuntu). Xubuntu "do not shows" it
<Slonkie> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Slonkie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slonkie> Check those links, they'll explain it perfectly :-).
<f7ee> thanks
<f7ee> Does xubuntu have sounds "enabled" (in comparison with familiar to me ubuntu)?
<SiDi> f7ee, huh ?
<SiDi> Yes, there is sound in xubuntu
<f7ee> SiDi, well, I heard no that "ubuntu-splashj" or so after logging in
<SiDi> we dont have the ubuntu login sound indeed :]
<f7ee> SiDi, ok, will see.
<f7ee> Are there any features like "Download all links (to archives) from this page" for Tirefox or Epiphany?
<SiDi> google down them all
<f7ee> any programs in repositories aka 'download managers'?
<SiDi> but dont use it on wikis though :)
<f7ee> ;)
<kangarooo> hello!. i have xubuntu and i wanted to change to other distro couse one of reasons was couse i cant share folder.. but now i just found that there is thunar shares plugin.. whntu?
<kangarooo> eem when it will be in xubuntu?
<kangarooo> maybe someone knows how to install dropbox without nautilus? i want clean dropbox install without nautilus?
<xy|ox> kangarooo, waht you mean you cant share folder?
<kangarooo> so on other computer - ubuntu i can network neigborhood and connect to that folder..
<kangarooo> network neighborhood share
<SiDi> ahem
<xy|ox> kangarooo, in xubuntu is a little more tricky but you can do it
<SiDi> kangarooo, dropbox is depending on nautilus, there is nothing we can do about this
<SiDi> dropbox guys' fault
<xy|ox> kangarooo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<SiDi> and there is gigolo for sftp/samba shares
<kangarooo> SiDi, yes i installed gigolo it didnt work..
<SiDi> http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/dropbox_kde.html
<xy|ox> kangarooo, follow the prevoius link instructions and you'll be able to browse your shares through thunar
<Kangarooo5> 4~4~4~
<Kangarooo5> how to quit irsi?
<jf812> how much HDD space does a normal installation take?
<jf812> ?
<Eivind> Hello?
<Eivind> nickserv
<Eivind> hello?
<Eivind> anyone who can help me?
<Eivind> I'm new to xubuntu and cant get my wireless to work.
<vehystrix> I got a geforce 9650m gt and it's not showing any proprietary drivers that I can use, so I'm stuck at 800x600. Anyone know what I should do?
<forces> try to install driver manually
<vehystrix> where would I find them?
<vehystrix> I got all the drivers from the synaptic iirc
<forces> nvidia.com
<vehystrix> yeah, I got that one too, but I need to be outside of an x-session or something to install
<vehystrix> but I dunno how to shut down the x server
<forces> just reboot and then select recovery mode
<forces> after that install your driver, reboot and that's all
<vehystrix> that's it?
<HumpBack> Hello all. I have a kubuntu 9.04 system where i installed the xubuntu meta package. XFCE is running great but I have a small problem. I'm using compiz-fusion and when working in IDEA some of the shortcuts do not work.
<HumpBack> Alt-Enter for example will just send a return.
<HumpBack> In ccsm i search for the shortcut and it is not assign to anything.
<HumpBack> Maybe this is something xfce related?
<HumpBack> How can I find it?
<Guest56620> how do you get some kind of progress bar for file transfer if its not showing up by default?
<SiDi> You don't :|
<gabkdlly> Guest56620: what are you using for the transfer, which programm ?
<Guest56620> im just copying files to and external device and i want to know if there is a way to estimate how long it will take/ check the progress of the transfer
<Guest56620> so thundar i guess
<SiDi> Guest56620, you can refresh the window where it goes and compare the file size with the one you expect at end
<SiDi> but unfortunately i dont think we have progress bars yet
<Shiandar> I have two system.  Both running same installation of Xubuntu.  Video card "works" in both.  Everything's fine in one, but in the important machine I'm unable to set the resolution to a proper format.  Additionally, I get the "low-graphics mode" wizard looking for the driver.  Which should I choose?  Do I have to install another?  Which?  How can I find which on the good machine?
<Shiandar> And it's a Leadtek WinFast A180 BT (64 MB) if it helps.
<SiDi> What the hell are those cards ? :/
<SiDi> I don't even know the manufacturer
<Shiandar> Manufacturer is Leadtek...
<Shiandar> I've used the proprietary drivers wizard and it says they're in use, but I'm still unable to change the resolution.
<SiDi> Well, it means the drivers are not really great then :/
<SiDi> you should try to see with leadtek's support
<SiDi> i cant even find the xserver-xorg package for this card
<larsemil> what package to install for the computer to ask what to do when pressing power button?
<Aquina> Hy!
<Aquina> I recently discovered a direcory named ".wine" in root. I never ran wine as root. Any ideas what it created and if deleting it might break things?
<larsemil> depends on whats inside it
<Aquina> Others (from ugo) can read+write. The directory is about 3.6 Mb in size and contains also system executables .
<Aquina> Like explorer.exe, regedit.exe, etc. and about 70 libraries and executables within the underlying win32 dir.
<Aquina> Should I post a tree-output from the shell to pastebin?
#xubuntu 2010-06-21
<alvin-laptop> Good morning all, How do you install a plugin correctly?
<alvin-laptop> I'm not sure whats the best way to go about it
<alvin-laptop> Has anybody had any experience installing xfce4-cddrive-plugin?
<knome> alvin-laptop, sudo apt-get install xfce4-cddrive-plugin
<alvin-laptop> You want me to type that into the terminal right?
<knome> alvin-laptop, yes, that installs the plugin you need
<alvin-laptop> Do I need to extract the file first
<knome> alvin-laptop, what file?
<knome> alvin-laptop, just type that command and the plugin is installed
<knome> alvin-laptop, you don't need any files since the plugin is in the ubuntu repositories
<alvin-laptop> excellent, let me try that out.
<alvin-laptop> Great that worked
<alvin-laptop> Why is it that you have to go through the terminal?
<knome> alvin-laptop, you don't HAVE to, but that's easiest way to help you via irc
<knome> alvin-laptop, you could have done that via any package manager
<alvin-laptop> I'm very greatful for your help. Can I use the same method for other plugins
<knome> alvin-laptop, absolutely
<alvin-laptop> Are there any other plugins you recommed downloading
<knome> alvin-laptop, i personally use the notes plugin, but that might actually even be installed by default
<alvin-laptop> For some reason I couldn't find that plugin in the repositories. Does that mean I need to add any additional repositries
<knome> alvin-laptop, see if it's installed by default
<knome> alvin-laptop, if not, it's in some kind of "bundle" package iirc :)
<alvin-laptop> Let me see if I can find it...
<knome> alvin-laptop, anyway, in the future, referring to just "plugin" can be a bit misleading, better use "xfce panel plugin"
<alvin-laptop> Thanks for the heads-up I make sure I remember that in the future
<knome> no problem :)
<alvin-laptop> sorry going back a step...do I need to go through the software centre to find plugins?
<knome> alvin-laptop, did you just try adding the plugin to panel? you didn't find it?
<alvin-laptop> yes, but nothing came up... Is that unusual?
<knome> can you be more verbose - what do you mean nothing came up?
<knome> in the list or in the panel?
<alvin-laptop> When I copied across the plugin name in the search box - no results came up
<knome> oh, you won't find it with the name in the repository
<knome> try searching with "notes"
<alvin-laptop> I'm at the Ubuntu Software centre front page but I can't see anything that says "notes".
<knome> alvin-laptop, sorry if *I* wasn't verbose enough
<knome> alvin-laptop, right-click the panel, select add new items and see if you can find "notes" there
<alvin-laptop> Do you mean the search pane?
<knome> http://scottnesbitt.net/ubuntublog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/xfapplet1.png - the one at the right top ;)
<knome> or just browse the list
<alvin-laptop> got iy
<alvin-laptop> I meant got it
<knome> :)
<knome> did you find the plugin?
<alvin-laptop> yes I did
<knome> great
<alvin-laptop> can these plugins also be downloaded from the software repository
<knome> alvin-laptop, i'm not sure if the plugins are listed in the software store
<alvin-laptop> so going through the sudo command is my best option
<knome> alvin-laptop, check your applications » system menu if you have "synaptic" installed
<knome> alvin-laptop, with that, you can search and install any package graphically
<alvin-laptop> synaptic is defiantly installed
<alvin-laptop> let my see if I can't find that package
<alvin-laptop> I found the xfce destop environment category!
<knome> you'll find pretty much *anything* there
<alvin-laptop> There don't appear to be a whole lot of plugins
<knome> but some? :)
<alvin-laptop> yes... there are a couple
<knome> alvin-laptop, did you know you can use the gnome panel applets in the xfce panel when you use the xfapplet plugin?
<alvin-laptop> No I didn't infact
<knome> now you do :)
<alvin-laptop> Yes...that I do :-D
<alvin-laptop> Does xfce goodies have their own repository?
<knome> alvin-laptop, no, they are in the normal ubuntu repositories
<alvin-laptop> interesting... I'll have to play around a little more with the repositories and see is I can find some more extensions
<knome> is there anything specific you might need?
<alvin-laptop> when you say "normal Ubuntu repositories" does that entail going through the software centre or synaptic?
<alvin-laptop> No there isn't anything I need specifically but It would be nice to know were to go in case
<knome> alvin-laptop, as far as i know, software center is just a selection of apps found in the repositories
<knome> alvin-laptop, in synaptic, you'll find *everything* that's in the repositories
<alvin-laptop> I understand the distinction know! I was a little confused at first :P
<knome> we all have to start somewhere
<alvin-laptop> I've only been using xubuntu for 2 days so far
<knome> that's more than 1 day or 2 hours
<alvin-laptop> Yes that true...ow long have you been using linux based os
<knome> alvin-laptop, exclusively from november 2006
<alvin-laptop> how have you found the transition from windows based operating systems?
<knome> alvin-laptop, at first everything is new and even a bit scary, but as long as you are willing to explore, you will get over all the obstacles
<knome> alvin-laptop, what helped me lot was to uninstall all windows systems from every machine and just repeat to myself: "i must cope with these"
<alvin-laptop> As a student I was very apprehensive about making the witch to Linux based distributions
<alvin-laptop> sorry i meant switch
<knome> yeah
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, and now?
<alvin-laptop> It's still early days yet. I'm still tempted to re-install windows vista. I been so conditioned to use windows based systems that I find it difficult to use anything else
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, that is normal, you culd install windows in virtualbox
<Raggs> virtualbox is pretty easy to get running
<alvin-laptop> But as I learn more I find it more comfortable to navigate my way around linux. I suppose, in a way, I chose xubuntu because it shares some similarities with widows (desktop items etc)
<alvin-laptop> Made a wager with someone that I could go a whole six months without using a windows based product. It still seems like a difficult proposition.
<likemindead> You can do it, alvin-laptop! :D
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, linux is very nive, i still have to use windows on occasion
<Raggs> nive
<Raggs> nice
<likemindead> I'm not a very technical user, but I have been Linux only for over three years! :D
<likemindead> If you have an issue, the Linux community is quick to help via IRC, forums, and LUGs.
<alvin-laptop> The community here is so much more helpful
<likemindead> Or even just a quick Google search.
<likemindead> Yep.
<likemindead> A favorite of mine. --> http://whylinuxisbetter.net
<alvin-laptop> Google has defiantly become invaluable for how-to guides
<alvin-laptop> ooh, I'll have to try that one.
<alvin-laptop> One thing I do like about Xubuntu in comparison to other distributions and windows is how simple and quick it is.
<clao> hey, i have xubuntu, and the panels are not showing up and the panel configuration option doesnt work, which log do i have to open to see what happened?
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, very fast and with tools you can use, no notepad crap here
<alvin-laptop> Is Xubuntu your primary operating system?
<knome> clao, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<Raggs> alvin-laptop,  me?
<alvin-laptop> Knome is still here - good
<alvin-laptop> yes raggs
<Raggs> not exactly
<alvin-laptop> what do youuse
<Raggs> i use Fedora and Salix and Debian as well
<knome> alvin-laptop, of course i'm still here - it's only 4.30am
<alvin-laptop> What 4.30 am? Do you sleep...
<knome> now and then
<Raggs> kome will get plenty of sleep when he is dead
<alvin-laptop> :-D hehehe
<alvin-laptop> where do you guys hail from
 * knome is one of the many finnish guys here
<clao> knome thanks very much, still, do you happen to jknow which log is the one to check on that kind of stuff?
<alvin-laptop> I from Australia
<Raggs> i am a unitedstatesian
<knome> clao, sorry, no - but when you log out the next time...
<knome> clao, close all applications, then make sure you check the "save session" checkbox
<alvin-laptop> US, Finland - very diverse group
<knome> clao, on the next logout after that - feel free to uncheck that box :)
 * likemindead is from Texas in the US 0f A.
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, the wonders of irc
<clao> knome, thanks again
<alvin-laptop> Cool a Texan
<likemindead> I'm in Oklahoma at the moment. :-\
<alvin-laptop> do you guys use the IRC often?
<knome> Raggs, that's not an irc wonder that people live in different times - but that is when you can have a guy from usa, finland and australia awake at the same time ;)
<Raggs> define often
<knome> alvin-laptop, every day
<knome> alvin-laptop, 5+ hours
<knome> :P
<Raggs> knome, only because your a freak :p
<knome> if i'm workingm then more
<knome> Raggs, as i said.. the wonders of the irc ;)
<alvin-laptop> Verging on an addiction wouldn't you say knome
<knome> alvin-laptop, not really - i have *been* an irc addict, and this is far away from it
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, if my computer is operating i am probably on irc
<alvin-laptop> by often I mean a regular basis
<alvin-laptop> Yes it's funny that were all awake at the same time. Although it is the middle of the day here
<Raggs> 9:30 at night here
<Raggs> originally logged into irc at 10am
<alvin-laptop> Has anybody attempted streamlining Xubuntu to get better performance?
<Raggs> so on and off since then
<knome> Raggs, and you call *me* a freak? ;)
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, you want slim and performance, how about a learning curve?
<Raggs> knome, well, there can be two freaks no?
<alvin-laptop> yes, go for it
<Raggs> install slackware
<knome> Raggs, nah, i don't think so, only one fits into a channel ;]
<alvin-laptop> is slackware text based
<Raggs> and yet here we are knome, will the planet explode?
<knome> ...yes
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, the install is a little bit
<knome> alvin-laptop, i'd suggest stay with xubuntu a year or so, then start thinking about other alternatives
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, you will understand alot better linux
<alvin-laptop> I would prefer to stay with Xubuntu until I get my head round things
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, xubuntu is very quick
<Raggs> what system specs are you running it on?
<alvin-laptop> True, but I read an article some were that xubuntu is among one of the slowest xfce distro out there
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, i would agree from my experience, but when you take into account the user friendliness it evens out
<alvin-laptop> Intel core 2 Duo 1.5Ghz (modile cpu), 4 gig ram, 64 bit system (what else could be better)
<Raggs> for example, Debian with the xfce4 desktop is much snappier than Xubuntu
<knome> alvin-laptop, more ram, better cpu? ;]
<Raggs> i would like 8G of ram
 * knome is thinking of 16G
<alvin-laptop> That would be nice but I can't replace my cpu (laptop) and I've maxed out my ram
<Raggs> my laptop came with 4G and is upgradeable to 8
<alvin-laptop> My machine actually boots faster with vista than my parents new i3 windows 7 laptop
<Raggs> when i have extra money
<Raggs> i have used vista, for about 3 days
<alvin-laptop> Components can make a difference but I think it's more dependant on the OS.
<alvin-laptop> People criticise vista but when I began tweaking it It ran insanely fast + it was great way to learn about an os
<Raggs> vista is much slower on the other laptop than 7 is
<Raggs> i learned using M.E.
<Raggs> which is arguably the worst windows OS ever
<Raggs> sorry, which is arguably the worst  OS ever
<alvin-laptop> Unfortunately like most windows based systems the machine is often restricted by various overheads e.g. aero , sidebar, unnecessary processes
<Raggs> and the whole windows is evil thing
<alvin-laptop> I'm not really sure, it depends a lot on personal preference. For example, I don't actually mind vista
<alvin-laptop> I think windows 7 is basically a cut down and revamped edition of vista anyway. There is no way they could develop an os from the ground up in such a small amount of time.
<alvin-laptop> Marketing strategy - that all it was
<alvin-laptop> knome - your thoughts
<knome> alvin-laptop, about? :)
<alvin-laptop> window, life, the world etc
<knome> heh, well; i prefer the pre-xp OS's since they did not have that silly registeration stuff
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, never leave home without a towel
<alvin-laptop> Yes, by the time I stripped down vista it actually looked like xp
<alvin-laptop> Although vista has a better 64 bit support (naturally)
<alvin-laptop> I think KNOME is falling a sleep on us =-O
<knome> no, not really, just watching a silly cooking movie on youtube
<alvin-laptop> checkout cooking with coolio - funny stuff
<Raggs> alvin-laptop, this is why you should carry a towel  http://pastebin.ca/1887463
<Raggs> brb
<alvin-laptop> I better head off also, nice talking to you Knome. I'm sure I'll see you soon.
<knome> alvin-laptop, i'm pretty sure also :) have a nice day
<alvin-laptop> :-D
<fuyao> hello any1 here?
<knome> yup
<fuyao> i tried to install wine on my 10.04, but after the installation, it's no where to be found
<knome> fuyao, try alt+f2 and run "winefile"
<fuyao> i remember before in 8.04, after i finished installing, wine will appear in applications
<fuyao> ok
<fuyao> The command "winefile" failed to run:
<fuyao> Failed to execute child process "winefile" (No such file or directory)
<fuyao> hang on lemme try again
<fuyao> ya worked thank you
<knome> np
<Shamoun> hey guys
<Raggs> hi Shamoun
<Shamoun> what utility can i use in xubuntu to manage services that start with my pc?
<Raggs> System > Preferences > Startup Applications, you mean that?
<Shamoun> Raggs, er, i don't seem to have that
<Shamoun> maybe its different because its xubuntu and not ubuntu?
<Raggs> yep
<Shamoun> realslix, so how can i get that in xubuntu?
<Shamoun> i mean Raggs
<Raggs> i think it is there in the menus already
<Shamoun> maybe you could just tell me the name of that utility and i can install it
<Raggs> look under system
<Shamoun> i have looked and i don't see it
<Shamoun> or anything close to it
<Shamoun> there is an xfce settings which has a startup menu, but that is for a user login and not for a daemon
<Raggs> i am sure someone here who is running Xubuntu will be better help
<kr4zy10> how does this work with via chipset and grapics card?
<Raggs> you mean nvidia?
<kr4zy10> nope via
<_Techie_> has anyone in here had any experience with ATI cards in crossfire?
<industrial> Hi. Where do I set keybindings for eg swapping workspaces?
<_Techie_> has anyone in here had any experience with ATI cards in crossfire?
<alvin-laptop> How do I download sky through synaptic?
<alvin-laptop> correction *skype*
<well_laid_lawn> !find sky
<ubottu> Found: beneath-a-steel-sky, berusky, berusky-data, pysycache-move-sky, skyeye (and 7 others)
<well_laid_lawn> !find skype
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-dbg, python-skype
<alvin-laptop> one moment
<well_laid_lawn> search in synaptic for skype
<alvin-laptop> found skype python
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<alvin-laptop> and various other extentions
<alvin-laptop> Is there no single package which contains the whole skype program
<well_laid_lawn> i don't use it sorry
<alvin-laptop> it's a bit confusing - why can't they lable them more clearly!
<well_laid_lawn> I agree
<alvin-laptop> I think I may be better of downloading it from the website directly
<alvin-laptop> I shall take a look at the link ubotto
<alvin-laptop> by the way - how do you guys respond directly to someone during chat
<well_laid_lawn> alvin-laptop: just using their nick is fine
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alvin-laptop> let me try
<alvin-laptop> so i click tab then on you name... is that it
<alvin-laptop> hello
<alvin-laptop> nope...didn
<well_laid_lawn> I type alv and hit the tab button and get alvin-laptop
<alvin-laptop> alvin-laptop:
<alvin-laptop> sweet
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<alvin-laptop> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :] alv<tab>
<alvin-laptop> well_laid_lawn: didn't i speak to you this morning
<well_laid_lawn> alvin-laptop: wasn't me I was working
<alvin-laptop> well_laid_lawn: perhaps some other time
<well_laid_lawn> maybe... I'm hre often alvin-laptop
<well_laid_lawn> s/hre/here
<alvin-laptop> well_laid_lawn: what does that mean
<well_laid_lawn> alvin-laptop: it is a regular expression which means   substitute here for hre
<alvin-laptop> well_laid_lawn: you learn something new each day
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<well_laid_lawn> it is from sed and the like
<well_laid_lawn> !info sed
<ubottu> sed (source: sed): The GNU sed stream editor. In component main, is required. Version 4.2.1-6 (lucid), package size 172 kB, installed size 960 kB
<alvin-laptop> ubottu: ?
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<alvin-laptop> well_laid_lawn: so ubottu isn't an actual person...correct?
<well_laid_lawn> alvin-laptop: it is an irc bot that has regular answers as factoids
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alvin-laptop> love it
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<alvin-laptop> let me try
<alvin-laptop> opensource
<well_laid_lawn> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<alvin-laptop> dam
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<alvin-laptop> I just downloaded it from there site (skype)
<alvin-laptop> just download it from their site - much quicker that way
<xubuntu570> I'm so glad there's a slick calculator in XUBUNTU.
<xubuntu570> This installation just gives me the shivers. I can't believe I'm getting a SLICK CALCULATOR!!!
<xubuntu570> None of my other operating systems had one! I feel so special now.
<xubuntu570> Oh and sticking a link to an IRC channel DURING and installation isn't the smartest thing in worlf.
<xubuntu570> *world
<xubuntu570> You guys really need some help with installation marketing
<xubuntu570> 'Cuz this is horrible
<Sysi> this isn't developers channel
<xubuntu570> it's horrible anyway. Who cares if there is a slick calculator?
<Sir_Konrad> wait... wut?
<bazhang> xubuntu570, did you have a support question?
<xubuntu570> no I'm just griping,
<Sir_Konrad> shut up xubuntu570.
<bazhang> try #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sir_Konrad> the OS is good when you boot.
<bazhang> Sir_Konrad, that's not necessary
<Sir_Konrad> bazhang: dude come on. He's griping about a calculator? >_<
<bazhang> let's keep it civil and on topic please
<Sir_Konrad> what is the apt-get package name for kernel sources?
<ablomen> linux-headers-generic (for the kernel headers) and linux-source (for the actual source) i think
<ablomen> most of the time you only need the headers
<ablomen> you only need the sources if you are going to actually compile your own kernel, which i don't recommend
<Sir_Konrad> ok thanks ablomen. ;)
<JammieDodger> hi
<JammieDodger> can someone help me?
<likemindead> !help | JammieDodger
<ubottu> JammieDodger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JammieDodger> Stfu you
 * likemindead smells a troll.
<JammieDodger> i have a burning case of chlamidia
<likemindead> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<JammieDodger> what should i do?
<JammieDodger> IT BURRRRRRRRRRNS
<cody-somerville> eww
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<ikonia> huh
<Sir_Konrad> yay for Pici.
<likemindead> Agreed.
<Pici> Unfortunately, this guy is making trouble in other channels as well. :(
<Sir_Konrad> FreeNode will give his IP a ban if he's banned from too many channels. \o/
<fuyao> hello i came here for help once again
<Sysi> heh, three minutes
<Sir_Konrad> iOS 4 is out!
<Kangarooo1> hello. can i ask question? or should i just ask? maybe no one is alive again..?
<Sir_Konrad> Kangarooo1: here I am.
<Kangarooo1> i want to open .exe file in wine but i get error. but here is solution http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/05/31/the-file-pathfile-exe-is-not-marked-as-executable/ but in xubuntu i cant make this solution work..
<Sir_Konrad> we're all grabbing our copies of iOS 4. ;)
<Kangarooo1> so i need to make in file right click properties makes as executable- allow but in xubuntu i dont see that option for exe files..
<Kangarooo1> i can even send exe file thrue irc..
<Sysi> Kangarooo1: you can start it from command line
<kr4zy10> anyone got a good tutorial site that can direct a noobie on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !desktop guide
<TheSheep> kr4zy10: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<knome> TheSheep, that didn't work out, hm?
<TheSheep> knome: one would expect it to be in there
<TheSheep> then again, it's pretty much outdated
<IncrStorm> Wouldn't anything on Linux be a good start? Or is it just newb to the distro?
<Sysi> do we have some generic stuff on ubuntu manual?
<knome> !desktopguide
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<knome> hmm...
<Raggs> is it bad to run the xubuntu desktop on ubuntu?
<knome> Raggs, no
<Raggs> hi knome glad to see your awake
<knome> ;)
<Raggs> I would like to offer help here when able however sometimes shockingly enough the question is Xfce4 related
<knome> Raggs, feel free to - just jump in and answer
<Raggs> i did last night after you crashed
<knome> heh
<Raggs> the question i couldnt answer, is there a gui to change startup apps in xubuntu?
<Sysi> settings → sessions & startup, if you ment that
<Raggs> Sysi: yeah, but i couldnt remember exaclty and the person coulnt find it
<Sysi> well, there is :)
<Raggs> Sysi: i dont doubt you
<Raggs> actually got wine installed and working, loving buntu
<Raggs> not on it atm however, on a school computer
<kr4zy10> thanks for the replies on the guides
<gnomefreak> is there any Xubuntu PPAs around?
<mr_pouit> gnomefreak: yeah, there is one from ~xubuntu-dev, if you want 4.7.x development releases
<gnomefreak> mr_pouit: do you have a link by chance so i dont forget
<mr_pouit> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa/+packages
<gnomefreak> mr_pouit: thanks much
<slow-motion> hi
 * likemindead waves.
<IncrStorm> Is muddleftp extinct, or am I just crazy? I'm looking for some documentation on it.
<IncrStorm> The man page is worthless, and the website "documentation" links are broken.
<IncrStorm> Is anyone here?
<likemindead> Yep.
<likemindead> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<likemindead> Must just be that no one knows about muddleftp.
<likemindead> (I've never heard of it, sorry.)
<IncrStorm> The question was on one line, the following line was to fend off any RTFM statements.
<Sysi> rt*m shouldn't exist in ubuntu channels
<IncrStorm> likemindead, neither have I, but the distro has been pushing me towards that package.
<likemindead> What does it do?
<IncrStorm> One wouldn't think, but I wouldn't expect 3 lines of angst for 2 questions. LOL
<IncrStorm> Actually, I misspelled, it's muddleftpd
<IncrStorm> It's an FTP daemon.
<likemindead> The home page was last updated in 2002. :-\
<likemindead> Relevant? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/muddleftpd/1.3.13.1-4.2build2
<likemindead> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang=uk&keywords=muddleftpd
<likemindead> Those help, IncrStorm?
<xubuntu392> ?
<xubuntu392> exit
<alvin-laptop> Why is there a delay when you boot up xubuntu
#xubuntu 2010-06-22
<likemindead> What kind of delay, alvin-laptop
<IncrStorm> No, but they gave me a great idea, LOL. Look for docs from the package that didn't come up.
<alvin-laptop> For some reason, xubuntu waits for a while before it launchs into the script
<likemindead> Could be hardware related, alvin-laptop, and something needs to be blacklisted.
<alvin-laptop> do you mean changing the boot sequence?
<alvin-laptop> I have already disabled the floppy drive in the bios
<_Techie_> does anyone here have any experience with ATI Crossfire setups in *buntu?
<likemindead> Check "Session and Startup" in the Xfce 4 Settings Manager.
<alvin-laptop> I will give it a shot
<knome> likemindead, but that's after the login screen
<likemindead> Ah...
<Sysi> there isn't something to be showed on the screen for every second
<alvin-laptop> knome: burning the candle at both ends I see
<_Techie_> Sysi and knome what graphcis cards do you guys use? ATI or nVidia?
<likemindead> Just how slow is your boot, alvin-laptop?
<Sysi> nvidia
<knome> _Techie_, i've used both, but i have no idea about crossfire
<likemindead> NVIDIA and Intel here.
<Sysi> crossfire sound's non-working, does google know?
<alvin-laptop> Not slow...It's as though it's waiting for something - perhaps a login screen
<likemindead> Okay.
<knome> from my experience, i'd say that's just normal
<_Techie_> i gues ill have to document what i do when i get my new rig
<likemindead> Xubuntu takes slightly longer to boot than Ubuntu for me on a couple of different laptops. Ten seconds, maybe.
<alvin-laptop> Can't you force it to go directly into the load up script
<knome> alvin-laptop, that would mean removing something from the boot, it does not wait just for fun ;)
<alvin-laptop> it just sit there...as though it not sure what to do next
<alvin-laptop> lol
<_Techie_> it could be a cycle to check whether something loaded correctly
<_Techie_> i would think that if the startup halted for a moment, it would not be without a good reason
<knome> alvin-laptop, i'm sure it calculates something really important
<knome> alvin-laptop, just think you were the guy who was given the pencil and paper and told to draw the login screen again and again!
<alvin-laptop> I can't really complain - once in there is no waiting for anything else to load
<alvin-laptop> carbon paper:P
<knome> Sysi, ^ note the sarcasm in that sentence? :P
<alvin-laptop> I do indeed
<Sysi> knome: i was about to mention
<knome> alvin-laptop, you couldn't know ;)
<alvin-laptop> must be a linux joke
<knome> actually a xubuntu joke...
<alvin-laptop> do tell
<knome> i used to work as the marketing lead, thus, drawing the login screens...
<Sysi> marketing/artwork
<knome> mmh
<_Techie_> ... you two never cease to amaze me
<knome> _Techie_, me and... m?
<knome> *me
<_Techie_> you and Sysi
<knome> heh
<Sysi> finnish power :P
<_Techie_> lol
<knome> finnish embarrassment
<knome> :P
<_Techie_> maybe one day ill head over your way and maybe some of it will rub off on me
<knome> maybe... just maybe
<knome> it doesn't stick very easily
<Sysi> see Humon at DeaviantArt
<alvin-laptop> knome: did you watch cooking with coolie - what did you think
<knome> alvin-laptop, no, didn't ;)
<Sysi> some jokes propably don't catch non-northern people
<alvin-laptop> were can you get decent wallpaper?
<alvin-laptop> There are only a few on offer in the default selection
<knome> what's wrong with the ones shipped?
<Sysi> xfce- / gnome-look.org
<alvin-laptop> nothing marketing guru...you did a lovely job
<_Techie_> http://4walled.org/
<likemindead> I like wallbase.net or boards.4chan.org/wg/ if you're brave.
<knome> alvin-laptop, hah, no really, want to know so i can improve :P
<alvin-laptop> knome: The colour schemes are a little dark in my opinion... Although I like the designs it can be hard to read the screen at times
 * likemindead loves the Shiki themes.
<knome> alvin-laptop, okay :)
<alvin-laptop> do you ship the metacity theme by default
<Sysi> xubuntu uses xfwm
<knome> there's not metacity themes in xfce, but xfwm
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/kuvat/Screenshot.png
<Sysi> i love and knome hates that
<knome> pretty much.
<alvin-laptop> techie: I tried that page - mostly porn
<Sysi> i've changed irssi theme to more green
<knome> http://emonk.fi/temp/Screenshot.png
<knome> Sysi, note my kewl wallpaper
<Sysi> yeah
<likemindead> http://www.amarillolinux.com/mb/gallery/30_20_06_10_7_59_07.png
<alvin-laptop> Sysi: That an excellent theme - where did you get it
<likemindead> My latest. (It changes almost hourly...)
<Sysi> i'll take updated screenie
<Sysi> alvin-laptop: charcoal, gnome-look
<Sysi> window border is self-made
<alvin-laptop> totorro
<Sysi> i should upload it to somewhere
<knome> Sysi, try xfce-look.org :P
<alvin-laptop> knome: I like the simplicity of your desktop
<Sysi> knome: when i get it done..
<knome> alvin-laptop, yep, i focus on usability and getting things done
<knome> alvin-laptop, contrary to Sysi, as you can see from his comment
<alvin-laptop> knome: the best method in my opinion
<Sysi> this is usable
<Sysi> itherly i'd use more opacity
<knome> Sysi, note the irony on my last :P
<alvin-laptop> =-O
<Sysi> knome: i noted it's only the half :)
<Sysi> smile :)
<Sysi> i'll upload this in a few minutes
 * knome has some coke and cookies
<knome> no more beer in the house :(
<alvin-laptop> :'(
<Sysi> mmh coke
<alvin-laptop> Hang on - you have coke and cookies?
<knome> warm coke actually :|
<alvin-laptop> aaahhh
<knome> alvin-laptop, sure. i even have cold coke in the fridge
<knome> and more cookies in the closet
<alvin-laptop> you finish and your sookies
<alvin-laptop> I'm mean cookes
<alvin-laptop> dam it cookies
<knome> ...and "finnish"
<alvin-laptop> Thank you - we all know I can;t spell
<alvin-laptop> another mistake
<alvin-laptop> let all laugh
<knome> hey, i wasn't the one who skipped english lessons!
<knome> oh wait, i was
<Sysi> argh this broadband
<Sysi> scp stucks
<knome> hello cody-somerville
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/kuvat/Screenshot.png
<cody-somerville> hi
<Sysi> i guess there's even more to hate
<knome> uh, all those gradients
<Sysi> knome: are we the worst offtopic here?
<alvin-laptop> be back in one moment
<knome> Sysi, definitely
<Sysi> sleepytiemz → (see the time at screenie)
<knome> Sysi, good night boy
<Sysi> i don't wanna sleep all time when parents are away
<knome> hah :P
<Sysi> g'night old man
<knome> thank you kid
<likemindead> Old man, eh?
<knome> likemindead, older than Sysi :P
<likemindead> All of 24? ;-)
<_Techie_> NSFW--- http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t212/xperiment62/Screenshot.png
<knome> mm-hmm :)
<knome> _Techie_, please, we're trying to keep the channel family friendly
<_Techie_> i listed NSFW
<knome> still
<likemindead> I give it a facepalm.jpg _Techie_
<knome> people might not recognise the acronym, also, we're logged
<_Techie_> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t212/xperiment62/wallpaper-1.png
<_Techie_> thats safe for work
 * likemindead just installed Linux on his father-in-law's laptop. :D
<patrick> HII
<Raggs_> hu Guest30892
<Guest30892> how fast is xubuntu in comparison to ubuntu
<Guest30892> ( im on a hp mini 210 )
<Raggs_> it is 22.5 % faster
<Raggs_> that isnt a fact of course
<Guest30892> loll
<Guest30892> but like
<Guest30892> boot time is all i care about
<Guest30892> :P
<Raggs_> it is faster, not sure how much though
<Guest30892> im just hoping for something that is around 20 seconds
<Raggs_> then again ubuntu is quick also
<Raggs_> hmmm
<Guest30892> yeah im on normal ubuntu now
<Guest30892> it takes like 25 to 30 seconds
<Raggs_> worth a try i guess, possibly change what gets started at startup
<Guest30892> yeah
<Guest30892> like how long does it take you to boot up?
<Guest30892> (your system i mean :P)
<Raggs_> i havent timed it
<Raggs_> and i am running an xubuntu / ubuntu thing atm
<Guest30892> like dual?
<Raggs_> no, it started as ubuntu, and now it is xubuntu as well
<Guest30892> ohh haha
<Raggs_> and some large apps added, netbeans, virtualbox, wine
<Guest30892> alright
<Guest30892> like the thing is
<Guest30892> i like the new ubuntu, ( no brown and orange ) and the new apps and features
<Raggs_> then keep it
<Guest30892> i mean ubuntu in general
<Guest30892> like *buntus
<Raggs_> the brown was ugly
<Guest30892> the thing is about *buntus is the bloat that comes with any version no matter what, BECAUSE they are focused on making it simple to use
<Guest30892> i agree
<Raggs_> Guest30892, so you want the smallest distro possible?
<Guest30892> not smallest distro possible
<Guest30892> but like
<Guest30892> something that is nice and fast
<Guest30892> preferably not based on ubuntu
<Raggs_> lol
<Guest30892> :P
<Raggs_> how much do you know about linux?
<Guest30892> well ive been using it for a year or so
<Guest30892> more than basic knowledge i would say
<Guest30892> i can do some command line, and get my way out of problems
<Raggs_> so setting up flash and java isnt a problem
<Guest30892> not at all
<Raggs_> ever use Debian?
<Guest30892> nope
<Raggs_> possibly worth a shot, but you will lose the ease of use
<Guest30892> hmm
<Raggs_> but Debian with fxce4 is much quicker than xubuntu
<Guest30892> i just googled debian hp mini 210, and it said there was lots  of problems with the compatibility with this netbook
<Raggs_> there is really nothing wrong with ubuntu
<Raggs_> or xubuntu
<Guest30892> but i like the idea of debian/arch/gentoo of installing your own de and/or window manager
<Guest30892> yeah i know
<Guest30892> im just trying to look for a really fast booting machine :P
<Raggs_> Guest30892, lfs
<Guest30892> how long would that take though
<Guest30892> :P
<Raggs_> have a good internet connection?
<Guest30892> decent
<Guest30892> i guess haha
<Guest30892> takesa while to download stuff
<Guest30892> sorrygotta goo
<Guest30892> cya
<Raggs_> you could always try to make xubuntu smaller
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running Xubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Mini 9 and I just got a Kodak SD card at CVS
<Colonel_Panic> for some reason, Xubuntu doesn't recognize it
<Colonel_Panic> I tried it in a WinXP box, and it shows up fine
<Colonel_Panic> I even formatted it as FAT32 in case it had some funky proprietary formatting on it that Linux doesn't know
<Colonel_Panic> my Linux netbook still doesn't see it
<Colonel_Panic> I have a number of other SDHC cards and they work fine
<Colonel_Panic> any ideas?
<clao> hi, i was deinstalling some CUPS programs and endended up removing the whole xubuntu desktop, now i have no window manager at all. I am going to go ahead and install xubuntu-desktop, but was wondering what else should i install? what else comes with the fresh installation of xubuntu lucid
<clao> ?
<alvin-laptop> Whats up everybody! whats happening in the world of xubuntu
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> hi alvin
<knome> we might actually want a different "hi" for just saying hi to people
<knome> i's a bit overkill to use that one again and again and again
<knome> *it's
<Sysi> i think '! scares people a bit
<knome> maybe
<TheSheep> knome: I did it intentionally
<TheSheep> knome: it should also mention #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> TheSheep, probably
<alvin-laptop> Sysi: Hi dude
<alvin-laptop> I was busy getting technical support from someone (no names)
 * knome coughs
<alvin-laptop> :-D
<alvin-laptop> completely anonymous
<alvin-laptop> Can some answer this question: Do the amount of icons in you panel increase your boot up time?
<knome> maybe 0.000000001 milliseconds
<knome> ;)
<alvin-laptop> very scientific
<alvin-laptop> Sysi: Did you end upload that theme you were raving about
<Sysi> no
<alvin-laptop> Sysi: Do take knomes comments to heart...I'm sure he loves your art work as much as I do
<knome> to be fair, i'm sure i don't
<Sysi> actually i have one with multiple coloures buttons, and this current one with just tvo turguoisish
<knome> but Sysi is okay with that, i'm sure
<alvin-laptop> knome: I sure your secretly experiment with themes (when no one is looking)
<knome> alvin-laptop, actually, i'm not even doing it secretly: http://shimmerproject.org/2010/04/29/our-plans-update/
<Sysi> not *secretly*, he just really don't like the gloss
<alvin-laptop> Gloss is good...embrace the gloss knome
<alvin-laptop> I stand corrected
<alvin-laptop> :-(
<knome> :)
<knome> you are free to like gloss, i don't ;)
<Sysi> (these window borders are based to theme named Glossy, i think it has disppeared from xfce-look)
<alvin-laptop> In all honesty, I prefer a clean simple designs!
<alvin-laptop> A minimalist approach some may say
<Sysi> if there isn't license, is it public domain?
<Sysi> i guess i can upload this and variations i've made
<knome> Sysi, or http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/
<alvin-laptop> Ok boys...nice chatting with you. I'll catch you round. Knome, don't have to much beer or cookies (at once). Sysis, enjoy your glossy art work.
<alvin-laptop> :-D
<knome> :]
<knome> see you alvin-laptop
<Sysi> even if it's gpl i can upload it
<Sysi> there's no license in(side) that tarball
<knome> ah
<knome> now i see where you're going to :P
<knome> probably better to search the web and it's cache
<Sysi> yeah, it's on DA
<Sysi> http://sixsixfive.deviantart.com/art/Glossy-102893750?q=boost%3Apopular+in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Flinuxutil%2Fxfce+max_age%3A24h&qo=69
<knome> (c)
<knome> so ...
<slow-motion> hi
<xubuntu339> ciao
<xubuntu339> sono nuovo
<xubuntu339> sto ancora installando xubuntu asd
<IncrStorm> I'm having video issues. "Movie Player" even with the stream updates is having problems.
<IncrStorm> What is the current hot video player for Xubuntu. Give me your opinion on browsers as well, because firefox is running WAY too heavy.
<Sysi> IncrStorm: vlc, smplayer; chromium, midori
<Sysi> adblock is big help with ferefox if you have flash installed
<IncrStorm> Well they said chrome. Do you know they package? my "Software Center" is taking a dump. I'd rather use apt-get
<IncrStorm> When I say they, I mean my friends. Most of which have Linux experience, some of which have Ubuntu experience, NONE of which have Xubuntu experience.
<IncrStorm> Light and fluffy is what I need.
<likemindead> epiphany-browser is good too.
<drizzt_> i've tried to use midory but it segfaulted constantly
<likemindead> sudo apt-get install chromium && sudo apt-get install epiphany
<drizzt_> and epiphany uses the same engine that firefox
<Sysi> it's still lighter
<Sysi> midori works pretty well for me, exept occasional crashes
<likemindead> No, drizzt_ epiphany is now WebKit.
<likemindead> Not Gecko.
<Sysi> isn't there both engines available?
<likemindead> Not in the latest versions, I don't think.
<IncrStorm> Actually, I would prefer advice on video
<IncrStorm> Either the codec sucks, or the player does.
<likemindead> VLC is always a winner.
<likemindead> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Sysi> i managed to play h264 on netbook only with VLC
<IncrStorm> Kaffeine took a dump on me, something about a database. Haven't even seen Totem Xine or VLC
<IncrStorm> !codecs ??? Forgive my ignorance, but I HAVE been looking for updated codecs. Actually haven't found one for Indeo 5 yet.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> restricted-extras contains those also
<likemindead> IncrStorm: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<likemindead> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Quadrescence> Why is the "Other" section of the menu not fixed?
<Quadrescence> (the applications menu)
<knome> Quadrescence, "fixed" in which way?
<Quadrescence> Fixed in the way that icons don't randomly disappear, or that the entire Other menu doesn't disappear (typically the latter, typically after installing new software)
 * likemindead has no "Other" section.
<Quadrescence> It's there especially when wine software is installed
<knome> Quadrescence, yes, because wine installs menu items in the "other" menu
<IncrStorm> call me an idiot but I've got instructions for installing a bin package, but what about a deb package? Shouldn't that be easier?
<TheSheep> yes, you just double-click on the deb
<Arpad2> hello!
<Arpad2> how can be a dvd+rw disk formated?
<Sysi> with brasero, propably
<Arpad2> i cant find it there
<subuntu> i just installed 9.10 and it came up fine, but resolution was bad at 800 x 600, so i installed nvidia restricted driver (175 - recommended) but then when i restarted got black screen, not 'no signal' but 'out of range'
<subuntu> heeeeeellllllllp! i installed 9.10 for my friend (and wiped her xp), and now i don't have any screen.  after i installed nvidia drivers and restarted monitor black, message says 'out of range'
<Arpad2> subuntu: try at #ubuntu also:)
<subuntu> at this point, if i could just get the nvidia drivers uninstalled and go back to 800 x 600 at least i could leave her with a working system today
<subuntu> Arpad2: i've been all over the place today, it seems like i am somehow going to have to edit an xorg.conf file, and i need help to do it
<Sysi> get to grub menu during boot and select failsafe graphics
<Sysi> waht was the button again..
<subuntu> sysi, hold shift key i think?
<Sysi> worth a try
<subuntu> sysi, i got into grub menu, but i don't see a failsafe grafix mode
<Sysi> hmm, i'm not sure with grub2
<subuntu> theres linux generic, and linux recovery, and memtest, and memtest serial
<Sysi> try recovery
<subuntu> should i try to edit it, or just enter to recovery mode?
<Sysi> just enter
<subuntu> k, got six options: rsume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot, and root
<subuntu> *resume
<Sysi> clean could be
<subuntu> clean, says try to make free space
<subuntu> this is a new installation, so i don't think i need to make free space do i?
<Sysi> should not
<subuntu> is there a root command i can use to disable the nvidia drivers?
<subuntu> the last two options are: drop to root shell prompt with networking, or simply drop to root shell prompt
<Sysi> you can make it from root shell
<Sysi> i don't remember how, google maybe does
<subuntu> ok, how :)
<subuntu> on page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-980081.html there is a post by perfectska that has a command to disable a particular nvidia driver   sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-177-kernel-source nvidia-settings  but if i remember correctly, the driver installed was (175), not (177)
<Sysi> switch the number
<subuntu> says 'couldn't find package nvidia-glx-175'
<Sysi> try "current"
<subuntu> ummmm, where the number is substitute 'current' ?
<Sysi> "aptitude search nvidia"
<Sysi> it shows in left what's installed
<subuntu> its showing A LOT .. whole screen ful of stuff, including references to nvidia 180, 185, 96, 173
<lighta> can't u use grep to found what u want ?
<subuntu> i can do whatever you tell me what (how) to do :)
<subuntu> i'm just freaking out cause i just wiped out my friends xp and now she don't have a screen ... arrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh
<lighta> let's try aptitude search nvidia | grep current ?
<subuntu> sysi, the last output from aptitude search nvidia is nvidia-settings can i run that to disable the drivers?
<Sysi> it's graphical
<subuntu> oh, so i won't get it
<Sysi> and you'd need to use ubuntu's tool
<subuntu> lighta how do i make that perpendicular slash for your command?
<lighta> with 6
<subuntu> what do u mean by 6
<lighta> well on my keyboard | is under 6 number but you could just copy and past
<subuntu> its a different machine, i'm on the laptop talkin to you so can't copy/paste .. searching now for keyboard symbol
<lighta> what's your keyboard ? azerty or qwerty ?
<subuntu> qwerty
<lighta> =(
<subuntu> i have a broken perpendicular symbol, lemme try it
<subuntu> nothing happened with my broken | on that machine
<subuntu> X(
<subuntu> damn this thing
<slow-motion> bye
<ludo182> somebody speaks french ?
<lighta> subuntu ? did you succed ?
<lighta> ludo182, I do
<Sysi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ludo182> lighta woohooo : je viens d'installer xubuntu depuis peu sur un vieux portable, tout marchait bien, et depuis midi, je n'ai plus la barre des menus en haut, ni celle en bas ! tu peux m'aider ?
<lighta> Sysi, what the A stand for when you do a aptitude search ?
<lighta> ludo182, ce canal est juste anglais pm moi
<subuntu> lighta, sorry this box dfon
<subuntu> 'box dont have sound din't notice you comment
<subuntu> lighta, no din't succeed, i am on the target machine now, running the live disk
<lighta> I was asking you if you succed with your issue ?
<lighta> ok
<lighta> I was trying myself and all I can tell you is on big line you had from aptitude search
<lighta> the one who got i on front are those who are installed
<lighta> if this could help you
<subuntu> no, i could not uninstall the invidia drivers
<JasperNL_Laptop> ah :D
<JasperNL_Laptop> perfect ;)
<JasperNL_Laptop> anyone can help me:O
<lighta> JasperNL_Laptop, don't ask to ask just ask
<JasperNL_Laptop> hmm o_O
<JasperNL_Laptop> i can't open a app which has to run at normal Ubuntu
<lighta> did you gave him the right to run ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> uhm, i did right-mousebutton and then
<JasperNL_Laptop> rmb -> properties -> permissions
<JasperNL_Laptop> everything on Read & Write, Group: Admin and Program [v] Allow this file to run as program
<moetunes> start the app from a terminal and look for errors JasperNL_Laptop
<JasperNL_Laptop> where can i find the terminal :$
<JasperNL_Laptop> in CentOS he was easy to find o,o but i don't find him here >_>
<lighta> right clik > terminal
<JasperNL_Laptop> >_< that was easy
<lighta> well it is
<JasperNL_Laptop> now i need to navigate to Documents -> app-map -> app?
<lighta>  give axact path but you can do it like this cd /go/on/this/path
<JasperNL_Laptop> It's in my Documents Directory o,o
<JasperNL_Laptop> other idea ;) move to the map and do there open terminal XD
<lighta> then you could probably just use cd ./Documents
<lighta> yes
<JasperNL_Laptop> hmm
<JasperNL_Laptop> ok, i'm still there, how to run it?
<JasperNL_Laptop> just the application name doesn't work :<
<lighta> is it a sh ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> sh ?
<lighta> I guess no
<JasperNL_Laptop> it's a small-CPU server console program ;)
<lighta> don't you have to run it on root ? try sudo name ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> run on root o.o
<JasperNL_Laptop> so on properties permissions: groups: root
<JasperNL_Laptop> ?
<lighta> no just type sudo progname in terminal
<lighta> I don't really know graphic thing
<JasperNL_Laptop> hmmm
<JasperNL_Laptop> sudo mta-server
<JasperNL_Laptop> sudo: mta -server: command not found
<subuntu> how can i install remote help assistant in the livecd version?
<JasperNL_Laptop> I don't know o.o
<moetunes> JasperNL_Laptop: you will have to rename the app to mta_server
<JasperNL_Laptop> ok ;)
<JasperNL_Laptop> renamed o,o
<JasperNL_Laptop> but he says:Command not found
<JasperNL_Laptop> so i think the problem isn't the arguement (mta-server) but sudo o.o
<moetunes> JasperNL_Laptop: no - the terminal read the command as mta with the option -server
<JasperNL_Laptop> ah;)
<moetunes> JasperNL_Laptop: chmod +x ./mta_server
<JasperNL_Laptop> sudo: mta_server: commandn ot found
<JasperNL_Laptop> same bug when i do sudo
<JasperNL_Laptop> it doensn't need to be /sudo?
<moetunes> maybe no - make sure the file is in the directory the terminal is in
<moetunes> do   ls - l
<JasperNL_Laptop> ls -l ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> ah ;)
<JasperNL_Laptop> i see something
<moetunes> it will list the dir with each files permissions
<JasperNL_Laptop> ye ;) mta_server doesn't have the permissions which mta-server have ;)
<JasperNL_Laptop> so i need to do chmod ?
<moetunes> JasperNL_Laptop: chmod +x ./mta_server
<lighta> chmod or the graphic thing you did for other same thing
<JasperNL_Laptop> mta_server has the permisisons now: -rwxr-xr-x
<moetunes> run it then
<moetunes> I have to go - bye
<JasperNL_Laptop> ok
<lighta> did it run ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> no :<
<lighta> no error nothing ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> i can't run him in the explorer
<lighta> hmm was it an archive or something like that ?
<JasperNL_Laptop> o,o
<JasperNL_Laptop> no, it was just a direcotry?
<lighta> I wondering if it's a real prog or you musn't ./configue or majefile something
<JasperNL_Laptop> o.o
<JasperNL_Laptop> can i send it to you?
<lighta> hmm ok
<JasperNL_Laptop> where can i host him?
<lighta> right click on my name and use send a file
<JasperNL_Laptop> wow o,o i didn't know that that can in IRCo,o
<JasperNL_Laptop> owh:<
<JasperNL_Laptop> VODAFONE /O_O
<lighta> I don't received anything JasperNL_Laptop
<JasperNL_Laptop> i know o.o anything with  connection timed out
<JasperNL_Laptop> maybe now?
<lighta> check pm
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to dual boot xubuntu and xp for a friend of mine and im in Gparted but the whole disk is flagged as boot and so im trying to part it in half to install xubuntu...'
<jimisrvrox> and so its not allowing me to resize the partition
<Sysi> did you defrag xp?
<Sysi> \that partition
<jimisrvrox> no I havent defraged xp
<jimisrvrox> are you saying that I should resize the partition in XP first
<jimisrvrox> I was thinking about that I had seen some instructions that you had to do that first or something like that
<Sysi> i say that you can't shrink "full" partition
<Sysi> or does it give some error message?
<jimisrvrox> right its not allowing me to srink it
<jimisrvrox> shrink*
<jimisrvrox> what if I took the boot flag off of it could I resize it then?
<jimisrvrox> also Sysi im getting that 46 clusters are referenced multiple times and saying to run chkdsk /f on windows
#xubuntu 2010-06-23
<jimisrvrox> Sysi: someone in another channel is helping me as well and was asking me if the volume was mounted and the answer is no its not mounted
<_Techie_> jimisrvrox, why not just install Xubuntu inside windows, using wubi
<jimisrvrox> _Techie_: because if im not mistakened it would still use the windows as an index file instead of being on a seperate partition apart from Windows I woudl think for better performance and security...there is more than enough room to install and run xubuntu easily on a seperate partition
<Sysi> i wouldn't recommend wubi.. but i haven't tried that though
<_Techie_> wubi isnt slower than running it from a native partition
<Sysi> but it can cause weird problems
<_Techie_> the performance difference between wubi and native is negligable
<Sysi> and can't be debugged like normal installation, iirc
<_Techie_> and its just as secure as native
<jimisrvrox> heh I swear...I was in a windoze chan...and this dude is saying that Im wrong about the pearls of Linux....im waiting for an explaination...
<jimisrvrox> I said a couple of points that I push if I see that somebody is interested in trying Linux is that Linux uses RAM differently than Windows does and you can edit anything in the system to tune it to your liking even down to the kernel where you cant do that in Windows and the fact that everything in Linux is run in modules where in Windows its not (could be wrong about the Windows module thing)
<jimisrvrox> he tells me...jimi: you are generally wrong. And the 7 model is closer to linux than you realise
<_Techie_> its not worth arguing jimisrvrox
<_Techie_> at the end of the day its all personal preference and fanboys
<jimisrvrox> so im like ok..give me an explination of how I am 'generally' wrong..._Techie_ what is your opinion of what I said....
<jimisrvrox> right I understand about the preference and fanboys
<_Techie_> i myself am a middle of the road guy
<jimisrvrox> the only thing I couldnt disagree with is when he said either one run badly can be a security mess
<jimisrvrox> well Ive heard that position as well...use whatever works best for what youre doing application wise..
<_Techie_> exactly
<_Techie_> i use windows 7 on my main machine, because it easy to show others with and i play games, but if i ever need a machine to do one specific thing and to that well... then i use linux
<jimisrvrox> but I usually tell people well ok if all you use is MS Office and play on the internet and you dont use many or any advanced features in Office then just switch to Linux because theres no point in havign to keep up with system req's and paying for software that you really dont need
<knome> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Techie_> shh knome
<knome> no, shh _Techie_
<_Techie_> <Sysi> knome: are we the worst offtopic here?
<_Techie_> <alvin-laptop> be back in one moment
<_Techie_> <knome> Sysi, definitely
<jimisrvrox> at any rate...I ran the chkdsk in Windows and am going to see if i can resize the partition in xubuntu
<knome> _Techie_, i know, but i'd rather point win vs. linux conversations to -ot
<_Techie_> knome, i see, fair enough
<jimisrvrox> I figure thats a never ending conversation anyways..
<jimisrvrox> and like techie said...personal pref really
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna head out soon
<_Techie_> jimisrvrox, take care... ive had *buntu installs wipe windows partitions in the past... so be extremely careful
<jimisrvrox> ahh...
<jimisrvrox> ok
<_Techie_> or use a clonezilla livecd to backup your windows drive
<jimisrvrox> will do laters..
<jimisrvrox> yeah good idea
<knome> installing ubuntu is really safe, as long as you are sure which partitions are windows and which are not
<jimisrvrox> well right now knome there is only one partition in Gparted
<jimisrvrox> and its boot flagged
<knome> if you are in doubt or you don't know, then you're more prone to do mistakes
<jimisrvrox> so im going to see about resizing the partition
<_Techie_> knome, im an advanced user... and ive had it happen
<_Techie_> you always have to remember that theres a possibility for something to go wrong, when doing anything
<jimisrvrox> well he has his Vaio recovery disks
<knome> _Techie_, it's not being an advanced user or not, it's about being sure which partition is the one you want to install to
<jimisrvrox> so I figure if its fubared then he should be ok
<jimisrvrox> I asked him last night if he has any personal info on his machine and he told me no..
<_Techie_> knome, i know my system inside and out... there is no way i could get my partitions mixed up
<jimisrvrox> hey _Techie_ have you seen the book Ubuntu Toolbox?
<_Techie_> jimisrvrox, no i havent
<jimisrvrox> oh ok well I was going to ask you about it but thats cool
<jimisrvrox> I told my friend that Linux is great if you really dont need Windows but many times in Linux you have to know what youre doing especially if you cant get programs to work right with GUI (Network Manager)
<_Techie_> jimisrvrox, i find books about perating systems are almost useless, you wont learn properly without the experience of doing it yourself
<_Techie_> operating*
<_Techie_> also, man i hate winter
<jimisrvrox> right understand....the toolbox book is really for doing stuff with the command line and I like it but lots of stuff in there I dont understand what the concepts are...I understand why you would use bash scripting but I couldnt make one myself..
<jimisrvrox> I love winter...right now ive been frying in the 90+ heat!
<_Techie_> well im about to rollerblade into town
<knome> _Techie_, jimisrvrox: please, try to keep at least somewhat ontopic or go to -ot
<_Techie_> fine
<_Techie_> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Techie_> meet ya there jimisrvrox
<knome> thanks :)
<jimisrvrox>  hey knome you around?
<jimisrvrox> _Techie_ left
<knome> i am
<jimisrvrox> great...you dont mind helping a minute do ya
<knome> jimisrvrox, you can always ask
<jimisrvrox> trying to figure out about htis new partition ting
<jimisrvrox> thing*
<jimisrvrox> ive got 80GB to mess with
<jimisrvrox> and so I am looking at this guide and its telling me to make a primary partition for the filing system and make it 10GB
<knome> jimisrvrox, so which guide are you following?
<jimisrvrox> but if im not mistaken that 10GB would include the space for your /home dir
<jimisrvrox> but ive also heard that its much better to put your /home dir on a seperate partition
<siddhion> hello. on my xubuntu 10.04 machine, i am not able to watch any video because it crashes the operating system. i found a work around on a forum post. i had to install a new kernel, reboot and then choose the new kernel to boot from. my question is how am I able to choose the new kernel? i see no options to do this.
<jimisrvrox> so in teh case that you have to reinstall you dont lose the /home folder along with the FS correct?
<jimisrvrox> http://www.linuxconfig.org/How_to_dual_boot_Windows_XP_and_Ubuntu_Linux
<knome> jimisrvrox, that's correct
<jimisrvrox> ok thats cool and ive also heard that its better to make the location at the end of the partition right?
<knome> jimisrvrox, well, that does not matter much
<knome> jimisrvrox, but usually you create the / partition first, so then you can always remember that /home has a bigger number
<jimisrvrox> but i am forgettign the difference btwn the primary and logical partitions
<jimisrvrox> right thats what im going to do here
<jimisrvrox> im gonna give the FS 10GB
<jimisrvrox> unless you figure I should make it bigger...
<knome> siddhion, at boot time, press del or esc (just can't remember which one :))
<jimisrvrox> like I said ive got 80GB to play with
<knome> jimisrvrox, depends on what you are installing
<mister_jones> siddhion: or edit your grub2 menu setup
<knome> jimisrvrox, / holds all the libraries and software
<jimisrvrox> ahh
<knome> jimisrvrox, /home is for all your personal files
<jimisrvrox> ok so yeah
<jimisrvrox> i was thinking about all that
<jimisrvrox> so I could easily give / 40GB and give /home 30GB and give swap 10GB
<knome> jimisrvrox, no, that's not wise
<jimisrvrox> or could I just give swap like 1GB? RAM is only 512 but I think 1GB of swap wouuld be fine no
<siddhion> knome: i tried ESC but all it did was make many beeping noises...then it stopped ... then i was able to type for a bit...but ultimatley i saw no GRUB menu appear
<jimisrvrox> ok so how would you set it up if it was you?
<knome> jimisrvrox, you should assign no more than 2 of your ram to swap
<knome> jimisrvrox, so 512ram -> 1G swap at most
<jimisrvrox> alright so right
<knome> jimisrvrox, and i'd say 15 or at most 20GB to / really
<jimisrvrox> so / gets 20GB swap 1GB and /home 59GB
<knome> jimisrvrox, that's one possibility, yes
<knome> jimisrvrox, i'm using 6.4G of / right now
<jimisrvrox> ok now heres the other question...difference btwn primary and logical partitions
<knome> jimisrvrox, this is a relatively new installation though, but i do have quite a lot of apps installed
<jimisrvrox> also Ext3 or Ext4?
<jimisrvrox> which would be recommended..
<jimisrvrox> Ext4?
<knome> jimisrvrox, http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html for some kind of explanation
<knome> jimisrvrox, ext4 is newer, yes, and i think it's supposed to be faster and better
<siddhion> mister_jones according to the post in the forum, the user said that i would just have to choose the new kernel upon reboot. i assume this means that GRUB will load automatically but it does not. the user did not say anything about pressing ESC, DEL or editting GRUB menu setup
<knome> siddhion, grub won't be showing you the kernel list automatically in lucid
<mister_jones> siddhion: by default the grub menu will not be shown
<mister_jones> you need to edit your grub config
<jimisrvrox> alright so then primary partitions for / and swap and logical for /hoem
<jimisrvrox> home*
<mister_jones> siddhion: this would be a good place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<siddhion> knome, mister_jones: ok. thanks.
<siddhion> be back in a bit\
<jimisrvrox> knome: did you see what I was saying / and swap are primary and /home is logical right?
<knome> jimisrvrox, i'd maybe say / primary, rest logical
<knome> jimisrvrox, that doesn't really make much difference to be honest :)
<knome> jimisrvrox, you won't notice that while using, and if you're not going to do anything fancy with the disk...
<jimisrvrox> gotcha
<knome> jimisrvrox, actually, swap doesn't even get pri/log stamp ;)
<siddhion> hi. i just installed a new kernel 2.6.35-020635rc1-generic so I would be able to finally be able to watch video with out crashing xubuntu 10.04. the problem is that it does not load. the GRUB booot commands in the GRUB.cfg file are exactly the same between the new kernel and old one. any ideas?
<Skellz> Does anyone here have fluxbox running on 10.04 perhaps?
<Skellz> Not a single reply eh? heh
<ayllu> hi
<ayllu> I have a issue, somebody know how to share a printer with a windows computer
<Guest94611> hi, everyone
<industrial> Every time I lock my screen and come back from it my laptop screen is really dim. I do not under any circumstance want to fix issues like this by logging out. I have stuff to do and windows open and don't want to spend half the day setting shit up every log in. I'd like to fix this for good :
<alvin-laptop> How can I prevent Firefox from removing my bookmarks?
<alvin-laptop> Has anybody experienced any problems with bookmarks disappearing from their Firefox browser?
<slow-motion> hi
<nlozon> Anyone else's Xubuntu break after the last changes?
<Sysi> 10.04?
<nlozon> ya, been using it for a bit, but there was updates yesterday, and now the shell won't appear
<nlozon> well, shell,i guess i should say the top and bottom bars
<TheSheep> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<nlozon> tyvm sheep
<Aquina> One sould implement a feature in Launchpad to auto-close Answers when the're answered but the original person who stated the question no longer responds.
<TheSheep> Aquina: #launchpad :)
<TheSheep> Aquina: they do listen to suggestions
<slow-motion> bye
<Geralt> Hi, what's the name of xubuntu's default theme?
<knome> Geralt, albatross
<Geralt> knome: thanks :)
<knome> Geralt, np
<clao> hello
<clao> my gdmsetup doesnt have an option to change the theme, and I checked  /usr/share/gdm themes but not match the one being used
<clao> how can i change the theme, please?
<knome> clao, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<knome> clao, see the instructions there on how to install gdm2setup - with that, you can change the theme
<clao> once again, thanks knome
<Sysi> last time i tried it didn't work, and i've heard it only works with gnome
<knome> i've had it working with xfce
<knome> he'll come back if it doesn't work, i'm sure
<amiloL1300> i installed lucid on my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1300 laptop and have serious issues with sound. I can play music cds and flash videos OK but whenever I attempt to play mp3s, mpegs or avis X-Window crashes and I am rendered with a solid black screen and the only way to get back and running is to poweroff the laptop and then on. can anyone help?
<amiloL1300> i tried vlc, xine, smplayer and the like and the result is the same. however, when X crashes I can see a flickering black screen for a couple of seconds saying something about pulseaudio. By the way, the start up sound is very choppy
<keon> Hey everyone
<keon> I just installed xunbuntu :D
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<keon> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<keon> how do i customize my appearance on 10.4?
<charlie-tca> keon: Applications -> Settings -> Appearance
<keon> charlie, i know that but the thing is there is no "appearance" under settings
<charlie-tca> version?
<charlie-tca> 10.04, right? go to xfce4 settings manager, appearance
<keon> thanks for your help charlie
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Curambar> hello, people. I just installed xubuntu 9.10 and I have some problems. Someone can help me?
<Curambar> :(
<Curambar> anyone?
<Curambar> well, if someone reads this... I just installed xubuntu (dualboot with win xp), and i can't access win xp anymore
<Curambar> grub gives me the choice to enter the Win XP partition, but when I try, an error message pops up, telling me that the disk is incorrect (that is, I have the wrong partition set)
#xubuntu 2010-06-24
<lewis1711> hi, I'm new to wireless linux. I set up a new wireless profile in the networks connection app thing, now how do I, er, use it?
<lewis1711> iwconfig is giving my wlan0 address as power down
<mikubuntu> help!!! i have been having so much problems with the nvidia drivers on my friends install of 10.04, seemingly from problems between nouveau and lcd monitor.  so i just brought her a HUGE crt, but i still can't get the driver to work properly, only giving me 800 x 600 resolution.
<mikubuntu> so i installed 9.10 instead, but still can't seem to activate the drivers, wont give me better than 800 x 600
<xubuntu039> hola
<xubuntu039> soy nuevo
<xubuntu039> de esho estoy instalando el xubuntu
<xubuntu039> xD
<xubuntu039> contesten
<xubuntu039> xD
<Kuwanger> How do I launch the KDE configuration tool from the command line?
<moetunes> it used to be kconfig but someone in #kubuntu might know do /j #kubuntu if you need to
<sys32> Hello..
<mikubuntu> i installed 10.04 on my friends machine, which has a cd drive top, and a dvd drive below.  the manual eject button on the dvd drive seems to be broken, and there is no pinhole to open it with a paper clip.  how would i set a panel launch command to open that drive?  on my laptop i set one just with the command 'eject' which works to open my singular cd/dvd drive, and it works great.
<bh3w> hello
<Kuwanger> I wish this upgrade hadn't broken so much. :(
<ablomen> mikubuntu, something like eject /dev/cdrom
<ablomen> or the actual hd* or sd* device
<mikubuntu> ablomen: so, i would check the exact hardware name, and make the command eject 'hardware'
<mikubuntu> i should be able to go back and try that tonite
<ablomen> yep should be easy
<lozon> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<lozon> ty
<fazel> hi
<fazel> anybody who can help me
<knome> !ask | fazel
<ubottu> fazel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> fazel, ask a question
<fazel> i have a problem wiht HDMI cable
<fazel> can't display with HDMI cable
<fazel> but it gives display with normal analog cable
<fazel> did you get me
<fazel> hello
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fazel> thanks
<Kuwanger> For some reason, on first startup, my system reports about 49MB free with "free -m" (the right column of the "-/+ buffers/cache:" line).  If I restart the system, my system reports about 160MB free with "free -m".  It's like the first startup is leaking ~110MB.
<fuyao> my top bar is gone, anyone here to help?
<schlaftier> !panels | fuyao
<ubottu> fuyao: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<fuyao> is this a tiny bug of xubuntu or something?
<schlaftier> fuyao: Not a bug AFAIK. It might be that the panel crashed, for whatever reason, and was not automatically restarted. Xubuntu only loads the panel on startup when it was running earlier.
<fuyao> i remember the last time i start xubuntu the panel are running, along with my cairo bar
<fuyao> nah w/e, is running now
<schlaftier> Xubuntu saves the session everytime you reboot, so it should start the panel next time
<fuyao> ok
<fuyao> got it
<fuyao> and one more thing, how do i install the chinese software QQ on xubuntu, it's an instant massage software, i tried Eva, but it load for 10 seconds and then quits
<schlaftier> fuyao: Pidgin seems to support QQ
<fuyao> but my QQ account on Pidgin seems to be disables
<fuyao> d
<schlaftier> What happens when you enable it?
<fuyao> cant
<schlaftier> What happens when you try?
<fuyao> Tercent disabled my QQ account whenever i go on QQ in pidgin
<fuyao> is there anyway to use wine to install the windows version of QQ on xubuntu?
<schlaftier> I have no idea what Tercent is...
<fuyao> Tercent is the company that made QQ
<fuyao> all QQ account are controled by them
<schlaftier> I see. Well, try asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-cn as there are probably more people familiar with QQ
<fuyao> ok
<fuyao> thank you for the help, bye bye
<Pavitra> I seem to have borked an upgrade to 10.04.
<Pavitra> I can see the GDM background image and cursor, but no window where I might give my username and password.
<Pavitra> I tried googling, but either I can't think of the right terms or it's not a common enough problem.
<Pavitra> Hi.
<Sysi> press ctrl alt f6
<Sysi> you get terminal where you can log in
<Sysi> i think you should try 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Pavitra> Thank you, I'm trying that now.
<Pavitra> ...and nothing happened.
<Pavitra> My package manager seems to think everything is okay.
<Pavitra> pastebin.org/356588
<Kuwanger> Hmm...that's a weird bug. :/
<Sysi> sudo service gdm restart
<Pavitra> It comes back up the same as it was before.
<Sysi> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall gdm
<Pavitra> (first stopping gdm)
<Sysi> did it give error to terminal?
<Sysi> you can get back there pressing same keys as before
<Pavitra> It's the same as before, and I didn't get anything that looks like an error to the terminal.
<Pavitra> The only interesting-looking message was: "Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<Pavitra> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot"
<Pavitra> should I pastebin the whole thing?
<Takeasy> hi
<Takeasy> this is my first time to use linux OS
<Sysi> hmm, it seems that your system think it's all right
<Sysi> !hi | Takeasy
<ubottu> Takeasy: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pavitra> yeah
<Takeasy> i tried 10.10
<Takeasy> xubuntu
<Takeasy> the one without installation
<Takeasy> but i got some problem
<Sysi> 10.10 isn't gonna be stable for a while
<Pavitra> Are you sure? I thought 10.10 wouldn't be released until October at the earliest.
<Sysi> help for alpha/beta/rc is in #ubuntu+1
<Takeasy> oic, so i uninstalled it
<Takeasy> i tried to install 10.04
<Pavitra> You probably want 10.04. And, if this is your first time with a Linux OS, you probably want Ubuntu proper, rather than one of the variants like Xubuntu.
<Takeasy> not install, i use 10.04
<Takeasy> um.......i use xubuntu because of my laptop configuration
<Pavitra> oh
<Sysi> xfce ♥
<Takeasy> my laptop
<Takeasy> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-53588.html
<Takeasy> with only 256 MB ram
<Takeasy> while i tried to use 10.04 without installation, i can see the xubuntu logo
<Takeasy> after that, the screen went black
<Takeasy> and the computer has no response
<Takeasy> what is the problem?
<Sysi> live may not work with that little ram
<Takeasy> the situation is same after i install it
<Sysi> that intel graphics might not work properly
<Takeasy> is it recommend to install it in windows?
<Sysi> afaik not
<Takeasy> um.....
<Sysi> it should work, but it's different than norman installation
<Sysi> *normal
<Takeasy> yes, the logo of ubuntu in 10.04 is less color than that at 10.10
<Takeasy> any suggestion?
<Pavitra> sorry.
<Pavitra> No idea.
<Takeasy> ok
<Takeasy> while i use 10.10, there are two apps keep poping up
<knome> Takeasy, there isn't bug reporting for 10.10 yet, since it's a development release
<pupuser25f294> ok
<Pavitra> Hi.
<Takeasy> knome, alright
<knome> Takeasy, 256 ram is low even when system is installed
<pupuser25f294> so i just DL Xubuntu, and it worked awesome out of the box... but when i ran the update, the system wont load up X any more
<pupuser25f294> it just sits like a shit after the log in screen
<knome> !language | pupuser25f294
<ubottu> pupuser25f294: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pupuser25f294> anyone know of this issue?
<Takeasy> knome, actually, my graphic takes few MB away
<pupuser25f294> it has done this now on 2 machines of radicly different setups
<knome> Takeasy, that definitely won't help.
<pupuser25f294> well i am just saying it is not a machine issue
<Takeasy> 245MB is not enough, right?
<pupuser25f294> its a broken packet
<pupuser25f294> takeasy, are you talking to me?
<knome> pupuser25f294, which xubuntu version
<pupuser25f294> 10.04 LTS
<knome> Takeasy, tbh, it's really quite a little.
<knome> -a
<Takeasy> knome, yes i know, thats why i change to linux OS
<knome> Takeasy, please remember that even xubuntu 10.04 is from 2010, so it definitely has more features than the old OS'es, like windows 95, which work well with 256 RAM
<knome> pupuser25f294, have you tried booting with the old kernel?
<pupuser25f294> yes
<pupuser25f294> yes i hae
<pupuser25f294> have
<Sysi> Takeasy: you could try lubuntu or crunchbang
<knome> pupuser25f294, 10.04 works when installed and not updated though?
<Takeasy> lubuntu
<pupuser25f294> yeah
<pupuser25f294> but there are like 155 updates for me to systematicly isolate
<knome> pupuser25f294, i'd suggest you to 1) search if there is known problems with your card + lucid 2) ask #ubuntu, since this isn't a xubuntu specific issue 3) file a bug.
<pupuser25f294> i was hoping this issue was documented
<pupuser25f294> ok
<knome> pupuser25f294, 2) because somebody there might know since there's clearly more people helping people out
<pupuser25f294> try the #ubuntu channel?
<knome> pupuser25f294, yes. as i said, it's not a xubuntu-specific issue
<pupuser25f294> ok
<pupuser25f294> thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<dimkin> hello!
<dimkin> where i can find boot editing tool in xubuntu ?
<dimkin> grub editor or something
<knome> dimkin, see /etc/default/grub
<dimkin> ok, 10x
<Pavitra> Well, this is... interesting. GDM is starting up on tty1 instead of tty7. Is that normal for 10.04?
<Pavitra> Hi.
<pc104> hi everyone
<pc104> is there anyone can tell me which is better xubuntu or lubuntu?
<mr_pouit> …
<gnomefreak> n/win 10
<bazhang> pc
<bazhang> ah he quit
<pc104> hi
<pc104> hi everyone
<bazhang> pc104, there is no best. use what works for you
<pc104> thanks bazhang.. actually i'm working as xubuntu..i need to improve it esp. when using twinkle
<pc104> is there anyone using twinkle here?
<yesitisjustme> network manager is not connecting to 3g broadband anyone know why?
<Pavitra> This looks informative re: my can't-log-in problem: pastebin.org/357063
<_Techie_> Pavitra, ill look at that and see if i can make anything of it
<_Techie_> Pavitra, what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Pavitra> 10.04 iirc
<Pavitra> I just discovered I get a different message if I run gdm from a root prompt instead of with sudo: pastebin.org/357091
<_Techie_> hrmm, can i get you to drop back to a recovery console and use "sudo service gdm stop" "sudo service gdm start"
<Pavitra> Is a recovery console different from just going alt-ctrl-f2 or so?
<_Techie_> you should be able to get away with doing it in a TTY
<Pavitra> In that case, I've tried that and it didn't have any effect.
<_Techie_> okay
<_Techie_> can you please paste your xorg.log
<_Techie_> it will be located in /var/log/
<Pavitra> just a minute, I need to figure out how to get this into pastebin
<Pavitra> working from console mode
<_Techie_> you can use <command> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Pavitra> /var/log/Xorg.0.log right?
<Pavitra> http://sprunge.us/IILR
<_Techie_> just a wild stab here, update your kernel and re install the intel drivers if your using an intel video chipset
<Pavitra> How would I do that?
<_Techie_> im not 100% sure
<_Techie_> and im gonna have to go very soon
<_Techie_> Sysi, you around... i need you to take over when i leave
<Pavitra> all right, I'll poke around in aptitude a bit
<Sysi> _Techie_: i'm going to bed soon also, and i tried earlier
<_Techie_> Sysi, i discovered the reason and a possible fix
<_Techie_> his seat problem is only a symptom, not the main error
<_Techie_> i pulled this relevant information from his xorg.lol http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Yg4fN6u8
<_Techie_> log*
<Sysi> i'll see
<_Techie_> i suggest to update kernel, re install the intel video driver and packages related to xorg
<Sysi> kernel is up-to date, reinstall it totally?
<Pavitra> I don't know.
<_Techie_> Sysi, if its up to date, then dont bother with the kernel
<Sysi> i wonder if that could be one of many problems with older intels
<Sysi> 8xx
<_Techie_> but theres definitely a problem with his xorg and possibly the intel driver
<Sysi> yup
#xubuntu 2010-06-25
<lifenotfound> does the hibernate feature use a file like windows or the swap partition?
<Sysi> swap partition by defaultt
<lifenotfound> okay, thanks
<xubuntu304> hi
<Takeasy> my xubuntu 10.04 got black screen after installtion
<Takeasy> my xubuntu 10.04 got black screen after installtion, any solution?
<lostson> no error messages or anything like that ? what video card ?
<Takeasy> my old laptop
<Takeasy> no error message
<Takeasy> after loading of xubuntu logo, screen went black
<Takeasy> my laptop -   http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-53588.html
<daedaluz> hello, there's no Xubuntu NBR, so will it work out-of-box on my Eee 901 like Ubuntu NBR does?
<llamas612> hey guys, i was wondering if there is any easy way to install gnome alongside xfce?
<llamas612> i have xubuntu installed right now
<llamas612> and i want to be able to use gnome as well
<likemindead> Yes, just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (I think).
<likemindead> Something like that.
<likemindead> That'll install all the GNOME stuff.
<llamas612> see
<llamas612> the odd thing is
<llamas612> i've treied that
<llamas612> and it cant seem to find that package
<llamas612> and i've updated it
<llamas612> i'm on a fresh xubuntu 10.04 install
<llamas612> so i'm completely confused why it cant seem to find that package
<likemindead> Do you have all the repositories ticked?
<llamas612> yep
<llamas612> i haven't changed any repo settings since the install
<llamas612> i literally finished the install a hour or so ago
<llamas612> and i wanted to get gnome on there as well
<likemindead> Hmm...
<llamas612> someone in the ubuntu help room gave me a copy of his working sources.lst
<llamas612> so it cant be that
<likemindead> http://imagebin.ca/view/P5_1ghF.html
<likemindead> It's there for me.
<llamas612> that makes sense
<llamas612> i have no idea what my computer is doing
<llamas612> i can see the xubuntu-desktop package
<llamas612> but not ubuntu, kubuntu or just straight gnome
<likemindead> Try changing servers, maybe?
<likemindead> Then sudo apt-get update
<llamas612> huh
<llamas612> well this is interesting
<llamas612> in the terminal
<llamas612> i can find it
<llamas612> ubuntu-desktop
<llamas612> at least
<llamas612> but synaptic still doesn't list it
<likemindead> Terminal FTW.
<llamas612> hehe
<llamas612> would you happen to know the name for just gnome?
<llamas612> so i don't have to install everything that comes with ubuntu
<likemindead> I'm not sure how you'd do that.
<llamas612> well i think i'll just install ubunut-desktop
<llamas612> thanks a lot
<xubuntu086> hi in need help
<xubuntu086> im installing Xubuntu 10.04
<xubuntu086> on a pc
<llamas612> yea
<xubuntu086> on a pc 85% ate the process of Running dpkg
<llamas612> did this happen during the xubuntu install?
<xubuntu086> yes
<llamas612> and i'm guessing the install didn't finish?
<xubuntu086> yes
<llamas612> hmm
<llamas612> what part of the install did it hang at?
<xubuntu086> at the 85%
<xubuntu086> finally
<xubuntu086> thanks for your time
<xubuntu086> now is at the 93%
<xubuntu086> well bye llamas612
<llamas612> good luck!
<nikin> hy. why xubuntu does not obey the icon sizes in a gtk theme?
<surumpuly> Hozsanna
<surumpuly> Ola ikonia bruder
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> Howdy.
<technikfreak> hello together i have xubuntu 10.04 installed
<technikfreak> but i have onbe problem each start, skype and pdigin starts automatically after i logged in but i didn't kno why
<likemindead> When you log out, tech
<likemindead> Un-check the "save session" box.
<likemindead> Also, technikfreak, see the Sessions & Startup under Settings.
<technikfreak> mh
<technikfreak> i have checked out the mark by save session box
<technikfreak> and in the settings i dind't see pdigin or skype for uncheck
<technikfreak> ah maybe i have found it
<Raggs> hi all
<Pavitra> I reinstalled the kernel and rebooted. I still have the same symptoms as before, except that the cursor in GDM has been reset to the default cursor theme.
<likemindead> What's going on, Pavitra?
<Pavitra> GDM doesn't give me a username chooser or a place to type my username in.
<Pavitra> I can see the background and the cursor, but no window.
<likemindead> Weird.
<likemindead> You could try SLiM -- http://slim.berlios.de/
<likemindead> It's a really slick alternative.
<Pavitra> I'll take a look.
<likemindead> antiX MEPIS, a distro I really dig, uses SLiM.
<Raggs> antiX has no 64 install tough
<Raggs> though
<Pavitra> Well, the login screen *itself* seems to be working, but it doesn't seem to take me to a working desktop.
<Pavitra> XDM produces similar results.
<Minler> So yeah, I need some help, anyone here to give some advice?
<Takeasy> cannot use xubuntu
<Takeasy> because of poor display card
<Minler> How do I remove Xubuntu without it breaking my bootup?  I have Win7 and I tried to format the partition Xubuntu is on and it made it so I couldn't boot to Win till I reinstalled Xu
<Raggs> hi, how do i add an entry to grub2?
<siumuimui> hello
<siumuimui> I am a very new Xubuntu user
<siumuimui> just got Xubuntu installed 2 hours ago. the very first time in my life... ever
<siumuimui> i installed a copy of Xubuntu to my old PC (bought 6 years ago)
<siumuimui> however, i cannot change my refresh rate to 85...
<siumuimui> there is only one option and it's 60
<siumuimui> however, there is one problem, it blinks too much and my eyes are going blind tonight :(
<Black_Prince> I installed 9.10 nearly a year ago, and I could never change refresh rate
<lighta> did u guys did xrandr ?
<siumuimui> would appreciate if anyone out here can give me some good suggestions.
<siumuimui> what is xrandr?
<siumuimui> thanks.
<lighta> I used it to dual screen
<siumuimui> ah.. i don't use dual screen
<lighta> but it offer some refresh rate etc support by your card
<xubuntu118> list
<Black_Prince> I have an old Intel 865 integrated graphic card ... but my monitor is very old ..
<siumuimui> yes, i think it's something like this for my crappy old PC too
<siumuimui> between, how can i check my hardwares? eg, what kind of hardware I use
<siumuimui> which command i should type in my terminal? thanks
<Black_Prince> lspci
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<siumuimui> thanks
<siumuimui> let me try
<bazhang> pci bus is lspci  usb is lsusb
<siumuimui> my problem is actually the refresh rate :(
<siumuimui> sigh..
<siumuimui> ok, the command is good. thanks, i now know which graphics card i use
<Takeasy> cannot use xubuntu
<Takeasy> because of poor display card
<Takeasy> how can i solve this?
<likemindead> What's the hardware, Takeasy?
<Takeasy> black screen after loading logo
<lighta> ok i've got some other prob. I downloaded a big file 1go move it into /media/Data wich is a share partition with windows then went on windows put didn't see my file, neither when I come back in xubuntu :( where can I found it ? I've check lost+found already
<Takeasy> likemindead, http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-53588.html
<likemindead> You never get to a login screen?
<Takeasy> never
<Black_Prince> Mine problem was I had only 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions with 60Hz refresh rate
<Takeasy> i use 10.04
<likemindead> Did you try the Live CD?
<siumuimui> god... i have some problems now too
<Takeasy> ya, i 'm using LIVE CD
<siumuimui> while i am browsing online... suddenly there is black screen
<Takeasy> to try without installing
<siumuimui> and the computer stops.. (although power is still on)
<siumuimui> strange
<Takeasy> likemindead, is my problem happens to others?
<likemindead> Probably.
<likemindead> Once you install and run updates it will probably be okay.
<Black_Prince> Something is wrong with 10.04
<Black_Prince> I don't know what
<likemindead> I have 10.04 on multiple machines and haven't had any serious issues.
<likemindead> YMMV
<Black_Prince> Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Takeasy> xubuntu
<likemindead> Both, for me. :D
<Takeasy> likemindead, i think the problem is because of my display card
<likemindead> I prefer Xubuntu, though. :D
<Black_Prince> When I installed it, ~16hrs after it was released, something was wrong, so I switched back to 9.10
<likemindead> Once you install, Takeasy, there are many ways to work with that issue.
<Takeasy> my display card: Intel Extreme Graphics II
<Black_Prince> mine too
<likemindead> There are different drives and a dimple "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" may fix it right away.
<Black_Prince> integrated?
<Takeasy> Black_Prince, i don't understand
<Black_Prince> Is your display card integrated?
<Takeasy> i think it is
<Takeasy> my laptop http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-53588.html
<likemindead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<likemindead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Black_Prince> Mine is "Out of range" I have checked it long time ago
<Takeasy> resolution problem?
<Takeasy> i did n't see any "out of range" text
<Black_Prince> Yea
<Black_Prince> On windows i can use 100Hz refresh rate
<Black_Prince> and over 1600x1200 resolution
<siumuimui> mine is  82845G intel integrated graphics
<Black_Prince> but on xubuntu i can only use 800x600 and 640x480 display modes on 60Hz refresh rate
<siumuimui> with windows, i simply need to install the driver and that's it.. but the auto run disk for windows cannot work in xubuntu
<siumuimui> i wonder where to find out the graphics driver inside my xubuntu
<Black_Prince> It is preinstalled
<Black_Prince> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Black_Prince> oh yes, and I installed older driver, version 2.4 and I got 2 more resolution options, 1024x768 and one more ...
<likemindead> There's an intel915 (or something) driver that helped on some of my machines.
<likemindead> That's the beauty of Linux, the variety of options! :D
<Black_Prince> yes
<Black_Prince> but I don't have time for it
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<Black_Prince> before 9.10 I had all resolutions and modes that my monitor supported
<siumuimui> i wonder if there is a way to change refresh rate thru command terminal? thanks
<siumuimui> i'm playing around with the xrandr without much luck
<siumuimui> sorry if i am asking so many quetsion, really new xubuntu user :P
<lighta> oh so you tryed xrandr ?
<Takeasy> can u solve my problem? likemindead
<lighta> what the list it gave you ?
<lighta> siumuimui,
<likemindead> Try that last link, Takeasy.
<Takeasy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver?
<Takeasy> i tried 10.10
<Takeasy> it works
<Takeasy> but have problems too
<Takeasy> there are two apps that always poping up
<siumuimui> @lighta yes, typing a lot of xrandr in terminal
<lighta> siumuimui, can you show me result ? I'll try to help with command
<siumuimui> result?
<siumuimui> no results.. no change
<siumuimui> computer screen keeps blinking
<siumuimui> i just want to change refresh rate :)
<siumuimui> ahah
<siumuimui> thanks so much @lighta
<lighta> ? siumuimui when you just type xrandr doest it gave you a list of possibly output for your screen ?
<siumuimui> yes, @lighta it did!
<siumuimui> mine is 1152x864 and refresh rate at 60*
<lighta> hmm ok but it didn't show you the possibility you wanted ?
<siumuimui> no
<lighta> =(
<siumuimui> or maybe you tell me what kind of things i should typ?
<siumuimui> type?
<lighta> hmmm you could type xrandr --output LVDS1 --rate 100
<siumuimui> sigh
<lighta> but it probably switch on the one already define by resolution mode
<siumuimui> lighta
<siumuimui> i typed
<lighta> yes ?
<siumuimui> xrandr --output VGA --mode 800x600
<lighta> why VGA ?
<siumuimui> and then my screen blinks like crazy with all the words dancing in the monitor :(
<lighta> is it a laptop you have ?
<siumuimui> coz with LVDS, the terminal said it's IGNORE command
<siumuimui> no, desktop. old desktop i bought in 2004
<lighta> well when you do xrandr it gave you a little * on actual mode and output card it's name up there
<siumuimui> yes
<siumuimui> on the line
<siumuimui> 1152x864    60*
<lighta> yeah
<lighta> and up there VGA1 ?
<siumuimui> yes
<siumuimui> VGA connected 1152x864+0+0 (normal left........)
<lighta> ok
<xubuntu739> he
<xubuntu739> hey
<xubuntu739> anyone on?
<IncrStorm> Is there a forum topic for simply Xubuntu on the Ubuntu forums? God love it, it's light, but I need it a bit lighter, and I know there is slop. I need to tighten mine.
<zouille> hello, how defragmenter xubuntu?
<Raggs> i dont think it is needed
<genii> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<zouille> how ?
<IncrStorm> He just told you the docs for how. I was under the impression that most linux distros were handling this automatically.
<MaKuB3x> hi everybody
<IncrStorm> hello
<Raggs> hi
<MaKuB3x> i want to change my gdm theme
<MaKuB3x> but I don't know how
<IncrStorm> I'll pop in again, since we have new visitors....Is there a specific Xubuntu forum at ubuntoforums
<IncrStorm> ?
<MaKuB3x> Im using xubuntu 10.04
<IncrStorm> gdm is your window manager right?
<MaKuB3x> what is by default??
<IncrStorm> I mean, don't think I'm an idiot, I'm pretty sure that's Gnome, and that's part of why I did Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu.
<IncrStorm> For Xubunto it should be Xfce4.
<IncrStorm> At least, that's how mine came up.
<Raggs> gdm just handles logging in
<IncrStorm> Aha, I knew I wasn't right, but it is a "gnome" development, isn't it?
<Raggs> gdm?
<Raggs> the gnome desktop manager
<IncrStorm> Yea, please tell me if I'm wrong.
<Raggs> but xubuntu does use gdm
<Raggs> MaKuB3x, is that what you want to change?
<MaKuB3x> in a forum I reed I need go to: xfce menu/ Settings / Configuration of loginscreen
<MaKuB3x> but I dont have it
<Raggs> i am sorry, but i am not running xubuntu
<IncrStorm> Raggs : my apologies, you are totally right, I've got 3 processes. I thought the Xubuntu was trying to eliminate some of the fluff
<Raggs> IncrStorm, no appologies, i am not right that often
<IncrStorm> MaKuB3x , Do you know how to find the Xubuntu forum?
<MaKuB3x> yes
<MaKuB3x> tnks
<IncrStorm> Raggs , I just started this distro 2 weeks ago, and I can promise, I'm right almost never, but I was under the assumption that the gnome situation was heavy. That's why I changed distros.
<Raggs> heavy how?
<IncrStorm> This machine is a frankenstein that is running on a compaq presario with a hard motherboard. 256  megs of pc-100 ram is all I've been able to get in the two slots.
<IncrStorm> I need less shit running, and less memory used, hence, Xubuntu.
<Raggs> i see what you mean
<lifenotfound> hi, the popup notification does not dock with the notification area, can I move it? screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/QCc0Y.png
<Raggs> lifenotfound, i have not a clue
<lifenotfound> i'm guessing it has to do with the 1024x600 display on the netbook, but it's just an annoyance, no biggie
<IncrStorm> Raggs : I know there is a ton of stuff running that I don't want or need. Some of which I loaded. LOL. I need access to smb but I don't want to OFFER anything, so I don't need the daemon.
<MaKuB3x> C ya
<MaKuB3x> tnks all
<Raggs> IncrStorm, i suppose you can kill the deamon then
<IncrStorm> lifenotfound : I've heard from a friend that resolution and screen stuff can cause some issues. Occasionally when I boot, I don't get a panel. He said it was to do with that sort of thing.
<IncrStorm> Raggs : I'd rather kill it where it starts automatically, but I am REALLY naive about a lot of linux.
<Raggs> IncrStorm, look for startup applications in the menus
<Raggs> i am off for a while, i will return
<slow-motion> n8
<Venim> so i just updated to 10.04 from inside the OS
<Venim> and i'm stuck at a splash screen that says "keys:Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
#xubuntu 2010-06-26
<Raggs> Venim,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467638
<Venim> hmmm
<Viking667> hm. Does the xubuntu iso provide for a _update_ rather than a _install_?
<Raggs> Viking667, i dont believe so, but there are ways of upgrading from one to a newer one
<Venim> Raggs: hmm, that seems like it would be the issue
<Venim> but i when i press S, nothing loads
<Venim> just black screen
<Viking667> I want to actually install xubuntu to a existing Ubuntu 10.04
<Viking667> but I have a bit of a problem.
<Raggs> Venim, sorry, i just happened upon that, never had that error
<Venim> hmm ok
<Venim> i'll see what i can do
<Raggs> Viking667, what is the problem?
<Venim> Raggs: he wants to turn ubuntu->xubuntu
<Viking667> things aren't .... working right. 3D programs don't work, and firefox doesn't want to start up either.
<Viking667> most other programs seem to work, but those don't. Oh yeah, and Skype gets killed on startup.
<Raggs> Viking667, what have you tried so far?
<Viking667> Not a lot, as it's obviously something I installed that threw things out.
<Raggs> but no idea what that would be?
<Viking667> I tried installing the "official" ATI drivers, but they didn't recognise my video card (9550)
<Viking667> Well, then I took that back out, then installed something to do with mesa. That's when some of the 3D programs stopped working for me.
<Viking667> I don't know what started killing off skype.
<Raggs> switching from ubuntu to xubuntu isnt a huge thing
<Venim> Raggs: yeah, now i get just blackscreen :/
<Raggs> try running skype from the command line
<Raggs> Venim, that aint good
<Venim> ugh... stupid graphics drivesr
<Venim> drivers*
<Venim> i really should've gotten ati drivers :p
<Venim> a nvidia card*
<Venim> anyone using 10.6 drivers for ati cards?
<Viking667> sigsev
<Viking667> sorry, already tried that.
<Viking667> Oh yeah, and the flaming framebuffer doesn't show anything until Xorg comes up
<Viking667> back in 9.04, it used to ... can't remember about 9.10
<Viking667> hm. A:ctually, that's SIGABRT
<Viking667> (for Skype)
<Viking667> and as I haven't got the source code, I can't exactly say what's killing it off.
<Viking667> the other thing is, the install is a standard Ubuntu, packed out with the Studio packages and quite a few others.
<Raggs> Viking667, not sure, sorry
<Viking667> no, neither am I.
<Viking667> That's why I thought i'd try with installing an Xubuntu over the top of a standard Ubuntu... but I somehow don't see any upgrade in-place option
<Raggs> Viking667, do you have a seperate /home?
<Viking667> no, in this case.
<Viking667> The drive was only 80Gb, and only 60Gb was Ubuntoid.
<Viking667> s/was/is/
<Raggs> 8G / and the resst  /home would be ok
<Raggs> doesnt help you now though
<Viking667> heh. I'm not sure. Hang on a minute, I'll check.
<Viking667> Hm. Seems my / takes up more than 8Gb, even if I remove /home and /VM
<Raggs> Viking667, show me the output of df -h
<Viking667> Ah well. It's not helped by the fact that my DVD burner no longer seems to work right, and I've no idea why.
<Viking667> it's on the other machine, give me a minute.
<Viking667> /dev/sdb2             64522916  57645864   3599392  95% /
<Raggs> forgot the -h
 * Viking667 blinks
<Viking667> Sorry, I'm so used to using the real figure.
<Raggs> np
<Viking667> comes from being in the Linux world for so long some things set in concrete...
<Viking667> like usig grep as arg to find command:  -exec grep pattern {} /dev/null \;
<Raggs> well, no seperate home there
<Viking667> hm. I meant to add a -n in there somewhere
<Viking667> Raggs: that's right. There's no separate home on that drive.
<Raggs> how new of an install?
<Viking667> It's been around since ..... 8.10, I guess, though I cleaned stuff out.
<Viking667> I could always strip back to the bone again, try reinstalling.
<Viking667> But that's a good three or four days work to get it back to rights.
<Raggs> i would suggest asking in ubuntu first
<Viking667> i.e. remove bloody pulseaudio cos it does'nt work jack on my computer.
<Viking667> mmm.
<Viking667> Tried there, no real answers.
<Raggs> ahhh
<Raggs> Viking667, i will say that xubuntu is nice
<Viking667> I know. I installed it on my wife's computer because it's a bit lighter than the normal fare.
<Venim> what's the best way to reinstall x
<IncrStorm> I don't need samba server running, I just need to have client access to SMB type shares, any thoughts?
<Raggs> IncrStorm, hi again
<Raggs> can you remove just the server?
<Venim> so... the xubuntu 10.04 install CD doesn't work for me
<Venim> perhaps that's why the upgrade didn't work for me as well
<Raggs> Venim, from ubuntu right?
<Venim> no
<Venim> xubuntu
<Venim> to xubuntu
<Viking667> I've managed to fix Firefox (removed moonlight-plugin-mozilla) and Skype (enabled the partner repository, and upgraded Skype)
<Raggs> ok, so that install is messed up?
<Viking667> now I'm just working through the 3D issues.
<Raggs> Viking667, great
<Viking667> Well, not so great. I don't know how to troubleshoot this one.
<Venim> Raggs: yes, but i can't even run the live CD
<Venim> which shouldn't have anything to do with whats on my HD
<Raggs> Venim, have you a flashdrive handy?
<Venim> ya
<Venim> why
<Raggs> i have an idea
<Venim> ok
<Viking667> ATI Radeon 9550 (rv350), I tried the ATI drivers but they didn't recognise my card. Things went south from there for 3D.
<Raggs> Venim, look at this  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Viking667> Oh yeah. And framebuffer has been blank for me since I upgraded to 10.04
<Raggs> Viking667, i have intel stuff on most all my computers
<Raggs> brb, need a reboot
<Viking667> Heh. It's not ATI or NVidia, so a lot of games don't like me
<_Techie_> Viking667, for a radeon 9550 you will want to use the ATI driver
<_Techie_> Viking667, rather than fglrx
<Viking667> hm? You mean "ati" from opensource?
<_Techie_> yez
<Viking667> heh. I ad to go back to that
<Viking667> weird thing is, I didn't have issues until I tried to install fglrx (as that had worked for me before)
<Viking667> Now, my direct rendering speed is a quarter of what it was, and my glxinfo strings differ from what I used to have.
<_Techie_> well, with  a card like a 9550 fglrx is bad news.. its aimed at the HD cards
<Viking667> meh.
<Viking667> wb, Raggs
<_Techie_> i use to use a 9600XT and i ran into huge problems with fglrx
<_Techie_> used*
<Raggs> thanks Viking667
<Raggs> Venim what do you think?
<Venim> Raggs: i'm tring it now
<_Techie_> Venim, may i ask why you need to re install Xubuntu?
<Venim> _Techie_: 10.04 upgrade got shitfucked
<_Techie_> i see
<bazhang> Venim, watch the language
<Viking667> heh. I struck that with a 10.04 upgrade of Ubuntu 9.10... things changed, and not for the best.
<Venim> bazhang: sry, i'm just quite frustrated
<Venim> it seems that my graphics card doesn't work with the 10.04 installer
 * Viking667 knows how Venim feels, but hey. 
<bazhang> Venim, alternate installer tried yet?
<Venim> bazhang: that other iso?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bazhang> Venim, that does well when the live cd chokes
<Venim> ok, i will try
<Venim> Raggs: yea... live cd doesn't work period with my graphics card
<Raggs> sorry Venim
<Venim> stupid ati...
<Venim> why did i pick it :p
<Venim> i guess i will put an nvidia card in there
<_Techie_> Venim, which card is it?
<Venim> radeon 5750
<_Techie_> aah, nice
<Venim> worked just fine in 9.10
<Venim> perfectly
<_Techie_> i guess ill have to see how the crossfired 5770's go in my new rig when i get the parts
<Venim> good luck getting it work <_<
<Venim> to work
<Venim> i thikn i'm just gonna go and install 9.10
<Venim> and forget about updating
<Raggs> _Techie_, have you ever used docky?
<_Techie_> Raggs, nope
<Raggs> ok, trying to figure out how to get a newer version installed
<Venim> ok i'm giving up
<Venim> i'm just going to reinstall 9.10
<Venim> and forget about 10.04
<Viking667> Hm. Does anyone actually _have_ a /usr/lib/libGL.so symlink pointing anywhere?
<Raggs> hi xubuntu_newbie
<xubuntu_newbie> hi @lighta are you still here?
<xubuntu_newbie> hi @Raggs
<xubuntu_newbie> I'm still looking a way how to change refresh rate to like 85GHz
<xubuntu_newbie> :( it's 60GHz now and blinking so fast that I'm going to be blind
<Raggs> i am not a great xorg guy, sorry
<xubuntu_newbie> haha.. @Raggs, that's fine, it's still good to know there is someone who chats and response even if he/she cannot help much :D
<xubuntu_newbie> so @Raggs, this refresh rate has something to do with the XORG?
<Raggs> yes, i cant do much, i make a mean cocoa though
<xubuntu_newbie> well, friends, I have downloaded the Intel Graphics Controller Driver from Intel.com
<xubuntu_newbie> however I really donnu how to install it
<Raggs> you have intel?
<xubuntu_newbie> i use a Mac and Windows, first time I use Xubuntu. just downloaded it to my computer a few hours ago
<xubuntu_newbie> yes, my old PC uses an Integrated Intel Graphics Card
<Viking667> heh. 815 or 810 ?
<xubuntu_newbie> no, it's a 845G
 * Viking667 blinks... wow.
<xubuntu_newbie> my computer was bought in around 2004
<xubuntu_newbie> well, my desktop is now not with me. i'm at office now
<xubuntu_newbie> searching for possible solutions
<xubuntu_newbie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26966
<xubuntu_newbie> but it didn't say how :(
<Raggs> i remember havint to install 915 resolution
<xubuntu_newbie> what is 915 resolution?
<Raggs> an app to use intel 945 equipment
<Raggs> brb
<_Techie_> Raggs, did you bail because of xubuntu_newbie?
<Raggs> god no
<Raggs> i like to help, however i am easily distracted
<_Techie_> okay
<Raggs> adhd is a pain
<Raggs> i hope it didnt look that way, but clearly it did
<_Techie_> nah, not really
<_Techie_> its what i woulda done though
<_Techie_> also he was trolling i do beliefve
<Raggs> _Techie_, ok, i would not like to run someone off linux, but if he were a troll ...
<_Techie_> Raggs, theres 2 reasons why i didnt even bother talking to him... 1) an intel card couldnt output anything near 85Ghz    2) if it could... the display would just go into standby
<Raggs> ok good to know, my intel stuff works well
<Raggs> hi all, can someone give me a hand with chroot an installing grub?
<Viking667> yup
<Raggs> sweet
<Raggs> i am in a live cd
<Viking667> mount /dev/hdnX /your/dir; cd /your/dir; chroot . /bin/bash
<Viking667> you'll have to tweak the mount line of course
<Raggs> i have ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/67e26105-b997-4ddb-af4e-63d6c50bb225/
<Viking667> ah.
<Viking667> no.
<Viking667> start with "sudo su -"
<Viking667> then go: cd /media/bloody-long-string; chroot . /bin/bash
<Raggs> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su - root@ubuntu:~# cd /media/55f999f4-7258-48eb-b186-8a11cec81f37/ chroot . /bin/bash root@ubuntu:/media/55f999f4-7258-48eb-b186-8a11cec81f37#
<Viking667> Then edit your /etc/grub.d/stuff
<Raggs> lost me
<Viking667> weird.
<Raggs> no, i mean i dont know how
<Viking667> you don't do it all in one hit.
<Viking667> i.e. cd /media/55f999f4-7258-48eb-b186-8a11cec81f37/
<Raggs> cant just reinstall grub huh
<Viking667> now do:  pwd
<Viking667> Well, you could... I'm trying to walk you through.
<Raggs> root[/]# pwd / root[/]#
<Viking667> ah huh. Is that INSIDE the chroot?
<Raggs> yes
<Viking667> good. That lsook correct.
<Viking667> bah. Looks.....
<Viking667> now go edit /etc/grub.d/* to suit your setup
<Viking667> you may also have to check /etc/default/grub to see if you need to change anything in there too...
<Viking667> I recently went through this when I upgraded the (%)(*@ machine's grub, which was 0.97 at the time.
<Raggs> hold on, no grub
<Viking667> huh?
<Raggs> damn, wrong drive
<Viking667> ouch
<Viking667> type exit then...
<Viking667> that exits the chroot
<Raggs> and start over
<Viking667> means you'd better umount 55f99....
<Viking667> At least you haven't had my problem...
<Raggs> root@ubuntu:/# pwd / root@ubuntu:/#
<Viking667> I wanted to boot the BSDs natively, only problem is, when I boot the respective kernels bare, they complain they're missing certain information that only seems to show when they're actually booted using their boots.
<Raggs> ok here we go again
<Viking667> right. Check out /etc/grub.d/*  and /etc/default/grub
<Raggs> root@ubuntu:/etc/grub.d# ls 00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  40_custom  README root@ubuntu:/etc/grub.d#
<Viking667> does 00_header and 10_linux look like it should?
<Viking667> Remember, there's programming in grub now, to do the probing of Linux kernels
<Raggs> dont know what they should look like
<Viking667> that's what 10_linux shows. Any other OSes you want to show up? i.e. Winblows?
<Raggs> no, another linux, but we can worry bout that when i can get back into buntu
<Viking667> If It's another Linux, it may be picked up and added by 30_os-prober
<Raggs> ok
<Viking667> I don't know, I don't have more than one Linux on a machine
<Viking667> ... so that's something I've never had occasion to test
<Raggs> we still need to add grub to the mbr ?
<Viking667> check out /etc/default/grub now
<Raggs> what am i looking for?
<Viking667> Not sure. Check out that the LINUX and LINUX_DEFAULT lines are like you want them to read... especially the UUID of the drive you're booting off.
<Viking667> Personally, I'd use root=/dev/hda instead of UUID, but hey.
<Raggs> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Raggs> the rest is commented
<Viking667> hm. I'd remove that quiet and splash
<Viking667> that way, you get to see text.
<Raggs> i just want it to boot
<Viking667> brb... closing door
<Viking667> try running "update-grub2"
<Viking667> see what results you get in /boot/grub/grub.cfg as a result
<Raggs> root@ubuntu:/etc# update-grub2 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). root@ubuntu:/etc#
<Viking667> ooogh
<Raggs> that isnt good
<Viking667> check if /dev is mounted then
<Raggs> how?
<Viking667> type "mount"
<Viking667> see if one of those is a /dev
<Raggs> long output
<Raggs> a few are
<Raggs> i cant chroot into a unmounted drive can i?
<Viking667> no
<Viking667> hm.
<Viking667> what does ls /dev/[hs]d[a-d]* show?
<Raggs> showed i am an idiot
<Raggs> ls /dev/[hs]d[a-d]*  /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc /dev/sda1  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda7  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc1
<Viking667> hm. no fstab?
<Viking667> oh!  run blkid
<Viking667> see if THAT turns up anything recognisable
<Raggs> nothing
<Viking667> ouch.
<Viking667> then you may need to 'tweak' /etc/fstab
<Raggs> Viking667: where do you want me to run the comands, in the chroot right?
<Viking667> yup.
<Viking667> If you don't see blkid working, then you may have to check out the non-chroot's version
<Raggs> root@ubuntu:/etc# blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  root@ubuntu:/etc#
<Viking667> uff.
<Raggs> uff isnt good is it?
<Viking667> nup.
<Viking667> you have sda etc, which drive is your /
<Viking667> ?
<Raggs> sda6
<Viking667> hm? A logical partition?
<Viking667> not a primary?
<Raggs> primary i think
<Viking667> sda6 isn't primary
<Raggs> i am beginning to think a reinstall would be better huh
<Viking667> only sda1-4 are primary
<Viking667> I'm not sure that would fix it
<Raggs> sure it would
<Viking667> let's work with what we have. I'm sure we can fix this
<Raggs> hold on, i have an  idea to give you what we are working with
<Viking667> okay.
<Raggs> my drive layout   http://imagebin.ca/view/aoqMkPPX.html
<Viking667> Ahh, so you're dealing with sda5 then.
<Viking667> or sda6?
<Raggs> 5 is buntu /
<Viking667> right.
<Raggs> 6 is /home
<Viking667> what does your /etc/fstab show (inside the chroot)?
<Raggs> 7 is Salix/
<Viking667> Salix, huh? That Slack-based or something?
<Raggs> yes
<Viking667> heh. Thought so. I hadn't heard the name before, thought I'd take an educated guess.
<Raggs> pasted in other place
<Viking667> wow. Your fstab's been run over by a steam train
<Viking667> Right. INto that file, add something like this:    /dev/sda5  /  defaults  1 1
<Viking667> oh, hang on. I missed a field
<Raggs> buntu does that
<Viking667> something like this:    /dev/sda5  / ext4  defaults  1 1
<Viking667> We'll get the device showing once we're booted into the OS itself.
<Viking667> You may want to add /dev/sda7  /home  ext4  defaults,ro  1 1
<Viking667> (so you have any /home files you need)
<Viking667> oh, hang on, sda6, not 7
<Raggs> done
<Viking667> My fingers are cold
<Viking667> Write out the file, see what update-grub says now
<Raggs> should i take out the other dec/sda5 and 7?
<Viking667> huh? Y ouhave them in?
<Viking667> show me that fstab again?
<Viking667> and paste them as separate lines
<Viking667> oh, too late
<Viking667> actually, that looks good, I suspect. If you can paste it to a pastebin so I can look at the lines?
<Raggs> http://pastebin.ca/1889669
<Viking667> Ahhh. stick a # in front of lines 15 and 16
<Viking667> We won't possibly need those for the moment.
<Raggs> you just had me add those
<Viking667> the / uuid looks correct
<Viking667> Yeah, now I can see the lines you pasted, they actually look good for the moment.
<Viking667> Right, so the fault's not with fstab.
<Viking667> What's in /proc/mounts  ?
<Raggs> ok, good
<Viking667> Well, maybe. We've still got to get grub to agree.
<Viking667> Actually, go check out what /boot/grub/grub.cfg says.
<Viking667> You'll have to pastebin that, it's  long.
<Raggs> nothing in proc
<Viking667> wuuh?
<Viking667> shyte.
<Viking667> mount -t proc /proc proc
<Viking667> I _think_ that'll work
<Raggs> mount: mount point proc does not exist
<Viking667> yeargh.
<Viking667> ls /
<Viking667> see if proc is at the top of the tree
<Viking667> I could have it the wrong way around... that'd figure
<Raggs> it is
<Viking667> right.   mount -t proc proc /proc
<Viking667> see if THAT works
<Raggs> it did
<Viking667> cat /proc/mounts
<Raggs> empty
<Viking667> hm.
<Viking667> that'll be why grub can't find anything to mount
<Raggs> hold on
<Raggs> http://pastebin.ca/1889671
<Raggs> grub got removed when lilo was installed
<Viking667> Oh!
<Viking667> You have lilo in place... and you want grub back???
 * Viking667 shakes his head... ours not to reason why...
<Raggs> lilo is broken
<Viking667> heh.
<Raggs> so i need to install grub again
<Viking667> That mounts comes from the outside of the chroot, I suspect
<Raggs> dont know
<Viking667> It does. I can tell.
<Raggs> ok
<Viking667> but anyhow, try running update-grub again
<Raggs> > /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Viking667> yeesh.
<Viking667> see what's in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Viking667> and pastebin that, please
<Raggs> http://pastebin.ca/1889673
<Raggs> brb. need a drink
<Viking667> hm.
<Viking667> seems like it's grub-probe that's complaining
<Viking667> Right. I think I've gained a little expert assistance, so I'll drop that into the channel when you come back
<Raggs> back
<Viking667> Try this:   grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Raggs> > /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Viking667> yeah. That's the error we got the last time.
<Viking667> Right. exit the chroot. I think we can do this a different way.
<Viking667> You'll need to reboot
<Raggs> i bet there shouldnt be a /
<Viking667> there SHOULD be a /, your problem is, your mounts shows you have TWO of them
<Viking667> ... which is about right for a chroot
<Raggs> ok, this isnt a quick fix it seems
<Viking667> Might be, might not be.
<Viking667> Exit the chroot anyhow.
<Raggs> lol, it is 3:30 here
<Viking667> ... I found a guide that may help us out
<Viking667> and it's only 19:30 here.
<Viking667> (on Saturday)
<Raggs> saturday here too
<Viking667> So I've been up for longer than you have...
<Viking667> lol.
<Viking667> So. Have you managed to exit the chroot?
<Raggs> done
<Viking667> Right. You'll have to tailor this next one to fit, replace mnt with media/67-bloodylongstring
<Viking667> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Viking667> i.e. you're mounting your live CD's devtree onto the same place as /media/67e26105-b997-4ddb-af4e-63d6c50bb225/
<Raggs> Viking667 i thank you for all the help. but itis 3:30 am, i am running out of steam
<Viking667> Aww. Almost THERE!!!
<Raggs> alright
<Raggs> we will see
<Viking667> yup. Feel like rebooting?
<Viking667> it'll keep the /proc stuff straight.
<Raggs> as root rightt
<Viking667> as in, reboot the LiveCD and boot off it again
<Raggs> do that other stuff first?
<Viking667> nope
<Viking667> not yet
<Raggs> brb
<Viking667> cool
<Raggs> back
<Viking667> 'llo, and wb
<Viking667> right. you're booted, obviously
<Raggs> must be
<Viking667> got your mountpoint set up?
<Viking667> i.e. is /dev/sda5 mounted?
<Raggs> i have nothing set up
<Viking667> Ah well, go mount your /dev/sda5 if it isn't already on /media/67xxyyzz....
<Raggs> yep
<Viking667> # mount --bind /dev  /media/67e26105-b997-4ddb-af4e-63d6c50bb225/dev
<Raggs> they are mounted
<Viking667> # mount --bind /proc  /media/67e26105-b997-4ddb-af4e-63d6c50bb225/proc
<Viking667> # mount --bind /sys  /media/67e26105-b997-4ddb-af4e-63d6c50bb225/sys
<Raggs> as root?
<Viking667> er, yeah.
<Viking667> otherwise they'd have sudo in front
<Viking667> but you'll need to be root to chroot anyhow
<Raggs> sudo ...
<Raggs> what was that command?
<Viking667> which one?
<Viking667> "sudo su -"
<Raggs> that one
<Viking667> I don't usually stuff around with commands-by-commands-sudo... I generally just su into root, do the stuff I need to, then get the )**$% out.
<Viking667> So. As root, have you done those three mounts?
<Raggs> yes
<Viking667> good.
<Raggs> no
<Raggs> frick
<Viking667> wot?
<Raggs> done
<Raggs> did it wrong the first time
<Raggs> ount: mount point /media/55f999f4-7258-48eb-b186-8a11cec81f37/proc does not exist
<Viking667> ugh.
<Raggs> i am just going to redo the hdd
<Viking667> yeah, you need that other digity thing I typed out all for you to type
<Viking667> hey he hey.
<Viking667> I'm three commands away from updating your grub
<Raggs> ok
<Viking667> so, you'vedone the three mounts, to the CORRECT mountpoint?
<Raggs> no
<Viking667> go.
<Raggs> mount --bind /dev  /media/55f999f4-7258-48eb-b186-8a11cec81f37/
<Raggs> i did that
<Viking667> no no no
<Viking667> you've got the wrong UUID
<Raggs> i know
<Raggs> no i dont
<Raggs> that is sda5
<Viking667> sda5 is your root?
<Viking667> or sda6 is your root?
<Raggs> i dont know anymore
<Raggs> i am going to bed
<Raggs> we can finish in about 7 hours
<Viking667> According to the picture you pasted back when, 67e2xxxx is your /
<Viking667> I wont be here in seven hours
<Viking667> I'll be tucked up in bed
<Raggs> Viking667: seriously ty
<Raggs> i needs sleep
<Viking667> then I'll give you a link
<Raggs> k
<Viking667> http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Viking667> That's what I used to help you through, afore you piked out with sleep <grin>
<Raggs> good talking with ya, maybe see you tomorrow evening
<Viking667> You have a good sleep
<slow-motion> hi
<_Techie_> heya slow-motion, how are you tonight?
<slow-motion> the night was fine. here is bright day at the moment
<Venim> hola
<Venim> i just reinstalled xubuntu, and networking is having issues
<Venim> my usb dongle won't connect to anything
<Venim> i had this similar situation when i was trying to get it working with arch, where I have multiple drivers trying to work
<Venim> so i was wondering how to blacklist some drivers
<moetunes> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Raggs> hi Venim
<Venim> hi
<Raggs> another day of ubuntu fun huh
<Venim> eh sorta
<Venim> i tried arch
<Venim> then gave up because i'm too lazy to mess with graphics
<Raggs> maybe archbang sometime
<omega333> Hello everyone
<omega333> I have few questions about partitions. I hope someone will be able to help me
<Raggs> partitions are goood
<omega333> I've got installed opensuse 11.2 beside xubuntu
<Raggs> and?
<omega333> I was wondering could be possible to use suse /home partition in xubuntu?
<Raggs> yes it is possible
<omega333> I mean mount as new home partition and delete old one
<omega333> ok I think I have found some guidelines about mounting partitions
<omega333> I'll try it now
<Raggs> ok
<omega333> see ya
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-06-27
<Venim> so apparently even the update for 9.10 makes my graphics card die
<Venim> i should never update linux ever again...
<likemindead> Bummer, Venim. What's the hardware?
<Venim> nvm,
<Venim> i reinstalled the drivers
<Venim> but ati 5750
<Venim> i really should've gone with an nvidia card :/
<likemindead> Ah. Yes.
<_Techie_> nvidia can cause just as many problems as ATI can
<likemindead> I look forward to the day a GPU = a CPU.
<likemindead> They're already redundant (CPUs, that is).
<Venim> would be nice
<_Techie_> likemindead, were already there
<likemindead> Yup.
<_Techie_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA
<likemindead> Like it? http://imagebin.ca/img/WVWxX2.png
<geoffrey_white> Hey all...  I'm not entirely sure what appropriate etiquette is on an IRC channel when requesting information/help, so I apologize in advance.
<geoffrey_white> For some reason Panel (the program that manages the top and bottom panels that show-up on the desktop by default when you log-in to xubuntu) isn't loading-up anymore.
<geoffrey_white> I have no idea how it happened, but I really would like it to come back.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<geoffrey_white> Is that going to make sure that it comes back every time?
<geoffrey_white> I'll restart to check.
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> bbl
<fuyao> java dont work on my xubuntu in firefox, my version 10.04
<fuyao> how do i install?
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fuyao> thanks guys it worked
<maksimk0> does anyone know, would xubuntu work correctly on EEEtop allinone ?
<maksimk0> DOES any one hear me?
<Sysi> be patient
<maksimk0> ok sorry
<maksimk0> I've thinked noone hear me
<slow-motion> re
<subspider> hello
<Raggs> hi
<mikubuntu> can someone suggest a method or application to detect all hardware on a system?  i couldn't find anything in the software center exactly
<moetunes> in terminal there's   sudo lshw   mikubuntu
<moetunes> redirect it to a file with   sudo lshw > hware.txt
<Sysi> lspci may also does
<mikubuntu> moetunes: thanks, but i just installed for a newbie and was looking for an app to put on her menu .. someone suggested hardinfo
<moetunes> ok
<moetunes> !info lshw-gtk | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.14-1build1 (lucid), package size 381 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<fuyao> im trying to install ultamatix, but the installer showed the following error message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.5
<fuyao> version of xubuntu is 10.04
<moetunes> fuyao: looks like it wants python 2.5 but you have 2.6 iirc -   apt-cache policy python   in terminal will tell
<fuyao> i have version 2.6.5 installed
<fuyao> originally i just want to install java, but java will not work in my firefox no matter what, i heard ultamatix makes the installation easier so im trying to install it
<fuyao> then i got to this
<moetunes> sounds like ultimatix is a bit old then
<moetunes> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fuyao> that what the other guy give me when i asked about java a while befoe
<fuyao> and where do i enable the partener repo?
<moetunes> open the synaptic package manager and there should be a menu entry for repos
<fuyao> that is the problem, i installed java JRE 6, but when i test it on the web java game Javader, the game wont show up
<fuyao> does xubuntu have some sort of VNC software so someone can take control of my desktop and help me with this
<fuyao> im still to new for xubuntu
<PrebenR> hi. After upgrading to xubuntu lucid, I got as expected new problems, unfortunately. My issue now is that on my asus eee laptop the acpid setup I had for the volume up and down keys no longer work. Did you migrate to something else?
<Sysi> acpi has been removed but you can install it "back"
<PrebenR> what is used now? So I can make a setup for that
<Sysi> udev mostly
<PrebenR> for the keyboard too?
<Sysi> you could try just xfce's hotkey setup
<Sysi> iirc
<PrebenR> not using xfce
<Sysi> i just expected about channel.. but yeah, udev afaik
<PrebenR> Guess I have to google some more tomorrow. Difficult to find out how to setup the keys in udev
<Minler> So I installed Xubuntu to fix a problem I was having and now I want to remove it and get the partition back, but when I tried to, it made it so my computer wouldn't boot to my main OS due to it removing the boot selection screen.  Had to reinstall Xu to get it back.  How do I remove it without it breaking my boot
<PrebenR> first, why do you install when you can use a live image?
<PrebenR> second, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<PrebenR> I'm assuming you want windoze back?
<slow-motion> fdisk /mbr
<owen1> 2 questions:1. my video out button is not working after installing lucid. what can i do to watch stuff on my tv?
<owen1> 2. how to change the alt+f2 to somethning else? (i can't find a way to do it in the 'keyboard -> application shortcuts')
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2011-06-20
<hardsalami> My videocard died, and after switching to my motherboard's on board video my display is extremely off and I can't seem to adjust it using settings -> display, is there something I'm missing?
<Jaded> Hi
<Jaded> anyone out there?
<charlie-tca> hardsalami: usually that is a button on the monitor to auto-focus it, but it has to be pushed for each change of OS made
<charlie-tca> Jaded: If you need help, please ask your question all on one line and a volunteer will attempt to answer if they know.
<hardsalami> charlie-tca, it's not that exactly, in settings->display, there isn't an option to set it to my monitors resolution
<charlie-tca> Did you try installing a hardware driver in Settings -> System -> Additional Drivers?
<hardsalami> Additional Drivers says that there are no proprietary drivers in use on the system, and there are no other options
<Jaded> I'm just trying to make my duron 1ghz as snappy as possible, and it seems to be sluggish even on XFCE :(
<Jaded> 512ram
<Jaded> the only way i was able to make it snappy was to install flushbox :(
<charlie-tca> Jaded: hm, that might be what you have to do then
<hardsalami> Install Arch
<charlie-tca> What about Lubuntu?
<Jaded> but what about something inbetween?
<DarkEra> bet it isn't 512 MB RAM, there could be a shared memory for the use of the videocard
<Jaded> I'm using a geforce 5200 FX - 128MB
<charlie-tca> hardsalami: we don' t really recommend Arch here, we try to keep it simple as possible
<charlie-tca> Jaded: Lubuntu is lighter than Xubuntu, but keeps it in the family
<hardsalami> He asked for snappiness, not simplicity :P
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<charlie-tca> It does use fewer resources than Xubuntu, so it is snappier on old hardware
<Jaded> i've already tested LXDE
<charlie-tca> Is this a fresh Xubuntu installation, or Ubuntu, then Xubuntu?
<Jaded> fresh xubuntu install, then tried about 5 different windows managers, that could switch between at the login screen
<charlie-tca> I am out of ideas then
<Jaded> k thanks anyway
<Potluck> Greetings anybody home?
<charlie-tca> !anybody | Potluck
<ubottu> Potluck: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ball> hello nhandler
<goran> since new versions of ubuntu and xubuntu, and im now in xubuntu, i am very very annoyed by some things
<goran> good morning, btw
<goran> i was surfing before, and one pop up page showed in desktop, and i couldnt close it or switch app and anything
<goran> i had to reset computer
<goran> also, alt tab doesnt work
<goran> any help?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> thats weird
<GridCube> that sound like some scripting to mess whit you
<bazhang> he quit
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> XD having part/join messages hided are a bother sometimes
<GridCube> mmm audacity do not sends its OSD to the xfce OSD...
<GridCube> ^audacious
<jarnos> How do you control parking of hard disk in Xubuntu?
<jarnos> I think my disk parks too much.
<jarnos> I have not marked "spin down hard disks" in Xfce4 power manager preferences.
<cloud_> Is it possible to disable/remove xfce4-notifyd without removing the whole xfce4-desktop packages?
<aljona> Hi, I installed Veetle and now when i rebooted my machine i can not login to xfce. When i log in from the terminal i get the message "You do not own that encrypted directory". So clearly Veetle has messed something up. Does anybody know a solution to this?
<ashmew2> Hoi , I have a desktop lying around running Windows XP , i want to install Xubuntu on it but the problem is that it has a broken CD Rom and an old BIOS in which i cant figure out how to boot using a pen drive. I also have a laptop currently running Ubuntu 11.04. So is there any way i could install Xubuntu on my Desktop machine ?Like boot ISO from the hard disk or using the laptop to force boot the desktop ? Thanks.
<Sysi> you could install it to hdd of the desktop on the laptop, but you'd need some adapter for doing that
<ashmew2> Sysi what do you mean ? Copy the contents of the .iso or the iso itself ?
<ashmew2> oh no, you mean attach HD of the desktop to the laptop and boot it using that and install it and put it back in the Desktop
<Sysi> no, boot the installer on the laptop and select other hdd as installation media
<Sysi> yup
<ashmew2> Couldnt it be more clean ?
<Sysi> pxeboot would propably work, if you can set it up
<Sysi> !pxe
<Sysi> no :(
<Sysi> http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<Sysi> check URLs on wget-lines to match ubuntu version you want to install
<ashmew2> ok ill give it a try
<ashmew2> Thanks
<cloud_> how could I know which packages out of xubuntu-desktop _require_ xfce4-notifyd? (I want to remove it, but I don't want to remove the whole xubuntu-desktop)
<tobago> is there an issue known for Xubuntu 8.04 (hardy heron) when connecting the pc on a hdmi display (pc: hdmi out; display HDMI in)?
<tobago> on my xubuntu 8.04 the letters of the windows are tiny.
<elros> tobago: I'm using oneiric but see if this helps: you can adjust the size and type of your font to deal with the situation
<elros> go to settings > settings manager > appearance > fonts
<Sysi> tobago: you should start preparing to upgrade to current LTS 10.04, but meanwhile, set fonts to be bigger
<elros> then set the Default font from Sans 10 to what you like
<Sysi> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<elros> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<elros> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Sysi> !investigation
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<elros> so I should use private messages with ubottu?
<tobago> Sysi: unfortunately the machine includes an intel gma500 graphiccard which is supported only til hardy heron. that is why i stick on that release.
<tobago> Sysi: to me the issue more depend on the interface used for the display. the same settings using HDMI-->DVI works fine, but using HDMI-->HDMI there is the issue with resolution.
<elros> have you looked at mepis antix?
<plantoschka> anyone can tell me where i have to put a new xfce theme in xubuntu 11.04 ? /usr/share/themes ?
<plantoschka> ok it was /usr/share/themes :-D figured it out by myself
<tobago> elros: no. i hear the first time of it. but it guess the current release won't support my graphic card (intel gma500).
<elros> right
<tobago> elros: and the issue i got with xfce is the only problem.
<elros> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa
<Sysi> plantoschka: ~/.themes works too
<plantoschka> ok thanks Sysi
<elros> tobago: if that PPA works for you, you could upgrade to lucid
<tobago> elros: poulsbo is not working since hardy heron.
<Sysi> (i didn't know it *has* worked) but hardy is EOL on desktop :|
<tobago> Sysi: that's a pity. so i have to migrate to gnome (ubuntu).
<Sysi> it's desktop too
<Sysi> (luckily it still gets some security updates, but still)
<tobago> Sysi: mmh. which linux still supports gma500?
<Sysi> debian stable or oldstable should have about same kernel as hardy
<tobago> Sysi: i'm a linux newbee. is it possible to install lucid lynx, install an older kernel (say 2.6.28-11), lock that kernel in grub/menu.lst and install the poulsbo stuff? will it work? inspired by: http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/intel-gma-500-windows-and-linux-drivers/
<elros> debian lenny has 2.6.26, hardy has 2.6.24
<tobago> elros: what do you mean by introducing debian lenny?
<plantoschka> anyone know the name of the audiosettings application?
<plantoschka> my xubuntu seems to have lost it :(
<charlie-tca> xfce4-mixer?
<plantoschka> when i clicked on the audio-indicator and audio-settings at the bottom it startet some nice configuration. now it only brings up the controlcenter
<plantoschka> no it's not xfce4-mixer
<charlie-tca> sounds like you had gnome-mixer in there, maybe
<plantoschka> hm no gnome-mixer found
<plantoschka> sometimes my sound gets really messed up.. pretty weird..
<plantoschka> sounds like 8bit :-D
<charlie-tca> try installing pavucontrol, it might be what you are looking for
<mosmo> Hello! I'm using Xubuntu for a homeserver, and I'd like to disable the automatic startup of XFCE
<mosmo> How can I do that?
<plantoschka> thanks charlie-tca that really looks fine
<plantoschka> think it's wine or chrome that sometimes messes my sound up ;) next time i figure it out
<LemonyZ> hello
<paradgm> morning, evening all depending on where you are located
<paradgm> i am booted into my Windows 7 box, ugh I know, but I keep it around for times like these
<plantoschka> hi paradgm
<paradgm> whenever i login to my account through the Xubuntu start screen, it logs me in, then kicks me right back to the login screen
<paradgm> is there a corrupt file causing this to occur?
<charlie-tca> yes, there is
<charlie-tca> You can try the following, but it will remove some of your settings
<paradgm> oh excellent. what is the fix that I can try?
<charlie-tca> Switch to a TTY using Ctrl+Alt+F2, login there. Remove the theme as follows:
<paradgm> thats fine
<charlie-tca> rm -r ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> rm -r ~/.cache
<charlie-tca> shutdown -r now (which will reboot the system)
<charlie-tca> When the login screen comes back, you will be able to login. The cause of this issue is Window Manager, Wildbush theme.
<paradgm> thanks man... ill be back with the report
<paradgm> hmm that idd not work correctly
<paradgm> there was no .config directly
<paradgm> i was able to remove the .cache folder
<paradgm> think reinstalling xubuntu would resolve the issue?
<Sysi> if you've ever used that xubuntu, you should have ~/.config/
<Sysi> you can try rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority too
<charlie-tca> That' s the one I forget
<charlie-tca> reinstalling would only solve the issue if you reformat /home
<paradgm> only . files i have is Access-Your-Private.Data.desktop
<paradgm> .ecryptfss
<paradgm> .gnome
<paradgm> and .Private
<paradgm> ,cache was there but was removed
<paradgm> this was a reinstall of xubuntu.. do you think i should wipe it again? I have nothing ofuse on heree thought i need to save my win7 partition
<charlie-tca> You should be able to decrypt /home and remove the files
<paradgm> not sure how to do this
<charlie-tca> take a look at
<charlie-tca> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<plantoschka> should i try ubuntu oneiric separate or can i install the ubuntu-desktop package in xubuntu oneiric? ;)
<plantoschka> just want to see what they do with unity
<Sysi> just install the desktop package
<draioch> hi is there any way to see file sizes in the xubuntu file manager or do i need a different file manager
<charlie-tca> draioch: view -> detail view
<draioch> thx charlie-tca already tried that all folders show size of 32kb?
<charlie-tca> folder sizes are found by looking at properties in thunar
<draioch> yea thx but would like to see them in a file manager if possible (windows does the same)
<draioch> so guess ill have to find another file manager u dont know one by chance that has that functionality
<charlie-tca> um, no, can't say I do. I have used Thunar for about 5 years
<plantoschka> what do u use charlie-tca ?
<plantoschka> fileroller?
<charlie-tca> for?
<plantoschka> my mystake..
<plantoschka> i've read: i don't have used thunar for about 5 years :-D
<charlie-tca> Oh, heh :)
<xubuntu350> why someone programs do not appear in the software center, if i have installed its in the terminal?
<GridCube> mmm i don't really know how that works
<rethus> where can i set FN+F5 to work for brightnes-adjustment
<rethus> spicctrl on konsole works well, but the keys didn't seem to asign to adjust brightness
<rethus> Fn+F1-F3 works for loudness...
<rethus> but still last upgrade brightness didn't work
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> rethus, try keytouch
<cr0wb4r> Does anyone have experience getting a mac to boot xubuntu off of a external HDD?
<cr0wb4r> My main HDD died and I would like to use xubuntu via a external hard drive.
<cr0wb4r> It is already installed to the external hard drive it just won't recognize the it in the boot menu.
<cr0wb4r> Perhaps I should take my question to ubuntu?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> something really bad happened
<GridCube> im afraid of closing my session to see if stuff gets fixed before knowing how stuff broke
<charlie-tca> cr0wb4r: there is a channel for macs, maybe they will be more helpful - #ubuntu-powerpc
<GridCube> all the suddend i tried to scrot and scrot said it couldnt save the png into the folder
<GridCube> and then firefox failed to recognize my [Enter] key
<GridCube> and then all the folders of marked pages went empty
<GridCube> and thunar doesnt work
<GridCube> and when it does it shows all the folders on my home partition whit a lock
<GridCube> D:
<plantoschka> gonna get me a nexus S ;)
<charlie-tca> GridCube: is that a test install?
<GridCube> >(thunar:3700): libxfce4util-CRITICAL **: Unable to open file /home/benitez/.config/Thunar/thunarrc.3700.tmp for writing: Sistema de ficheros de sólo lectura
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> my main system
<GridCube> i was doing the test install
<charlie-tca> Try the caps-lock and num-lock keys, see if the lights blink at all
<GridCube> yes they do
<charlie-tca> You  are running natty or oneiric?
<GridCube> no
<charlie-tca> yes, no, what?
<GridCube> i mean they blink when i activate them, not all the time
<GridCube> im using 10.04
<cr0wb4r> charlie-tca, thank you but I am on an intel mac not a powerpc.
<charlie-tca> Then you can use the normal shutdown to restart without saving the session
<GridCube> thunar-volman: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b8_865_4D46464B3035373938_if2_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0.
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, click logoff, uncheck save session
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> will try
<GridCube> hope things work
<charlie-tca> cr0wb4r: point was they work with the mac / ppc systems, we don't
<charlie-tca> Maybe they would know how to make that external drive work?
<cr0wb4r> Ok, I guess I will go ask there then.
<GridCube> ok, will try to reboot now
<charlie-tca> cr0wb4r: no guarantees with them, but I didn' t see anyone here jump up with a response
<cr0wb4r> charlie-tca, understood. I appreciate your time :)
<charlie-tca> no problem, I wish I had a better answer than " go somewhere else"
<GridCube> oh that was really scary
<GridCube> thank you charlie-tca
#xubuntu 2011-06-21
<rabc> is their a way i can reset the password or remove it when booting (for some reason wont accepy me normal pass screen goes black few text and few lines of white text flash for half sec then back to pass prompt) anyone thx
<GridCube> mmm that happened to me once
<GridCube> try logging  in into a xfce session instead of a xubuntu session
<charlie-tca> also, you can try rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority too and restart the system
<charlie-tca> We can also remove some config files and try, but then you have to reset some stuff
<draioch> thx gridcube charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<draioch> not tried yet just saying thx ;)
<draioch> one mo pls thx
<draioch> is this connected to my trialing the latest xubuntu from the linux format dvd mag had nutin but hassle since its been a dual boot option, could log in for a few days to be normal xubuntu now this?
<draioch> gridcube how do a log in as an xfce session
<charlie-tca> no way to know for sure, but if you were able to use it, and have not put the dvd back in the drive, it shouldn't be.
<draioch> k thx charlie-tca
<draioch> which is my easiest option
<GridCube> when you go to  put your user and password, draioch, in the  bottom o f the screen you can choose the  type of  session you want, there you choose xfce sessioin
<GridCube> draioch, my way will make you use your  system whit  nothing else, charlie's will fix the problem
<draioch> so after xfce session login i type "rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority" in terminal
<GridCube> yes that  should do  it i guess
<draioch> k thanks gridcube charlie-tca ill let us know what happens
<draioch> o/
<draioch> hi charlie-tca gridcube still havin probs with pass login tried login as xfce but still asks for pass and cant get past it also logged in recovery mode and typed "rm -rf #.ICEauthority (nothing happed when pressed return and when reboot everything is the same still cant get past pass prompt
<draioch> rm -rf~.ICEauthority
<draioch> im a using another pc and can reboot while on this if any use or ill try back laters if yous are busy
<charlie-tca> that' s because in recovery mode, you have to cd to your /home/draioch directory
<Name141> Is Xubuntu going to magically go through some big bad windows manager change like Ubuntu is doing?
<Unit193> Name141: Xubuntu is going to stick with XFCE they will only change GDM to LightDM
<Name141> Unit193: so there wont be some super suck GUI coming along on Xubuntu like Ubuntu ?
<Unit193> Name141: If you are referring to Unity, then no, we will not be using Unity
<Name141> Unit193: yes, that.
<Name141> Sounds like Xubuntu boat is the one to get on then.
<Unit193> I would think so ;)
<Name141> Unit193: now if only I could find a good power supply to make the new machine run instead of doing RMA.. RMA.. but that's off topic
<Unit193> Name141: I may have a spare in the basement (don't think it works) :P There is also an #xubuntu-offtopic
<Wizard> good morning
<elros> good morning
<baws> hello
<SockPants> hi all
<SockPants> how can i move the application bar/dock bar (what is it called?) to the left side of the screen rather than the bottom?
<elros> you mean the panel? try panel preference, orientation
<SockPants> no the other one
<SockPants> oh they're both panels
<SockPants> ic
<elros> yes
<elros> the default has top panel with regular stuff and bottom panel with big icons / autohide
<SockPants> yep, got it
<SockPants> now, i've connected a second monitor
<SockPants> but it basically mirrors the screen, using the biggest resolution of the two, and crops it to fit the top-left part on the smaller screen
<SockPants> can't i have two desktops?
<elros> your questions are above my pay grade
<SockPants> eheh i thought it was pretty basic
<elros> try something from settings > settings manager > display
<SockPants> yeah that's pretty much the problem, there's hardly anything there
<stephanmg> is it possible to remember opened pdf articles with evince on specific workspaces?
<differentSmoke> greetings, I have this eternal Ubuntu/Xubuntu question: I've always kept a windows, and the longer I keep Xubuntu installed, new "kernel" options for linux start to appear in the boot menu(excuse me if I'm not using the precise terms). The question is: does this mean that I'm keeping various kernels installed? does it mean that the booting software keeps the records for the old kernels? How...
<differentSmoke> ...can I fix/hide this? Thanks
<Sysi> differentSmoke: old kernels are not deleted automatically, but you can delete them by yourself
<Sysi> they're there "just for sure"
<differentSmoke> how risky is doing this?(what is "just for sure"?)
<differentSmoke> as a failsafe?
<Sysi> if new kernel fails, basically no risk on removing them
<charlie-tca> stephanmg: maybe using devilspie, but not by default
<stephanmg> charlie-tca: i see but it seems to remember xfce terminals by default
<charlie-tca> and it will even remember to open evince, I think. But that still is not going to be specific articles
<charlie-tca> It really depends on how well behaved the app is as to whether or not it stays on its own workspace.
<charlie-tca> liferea never reopens where it was
<charlie-tca> firefox sometimes works that way, sometimes it doesn't
<differentSmoke> Sysi: should I look for them in synaptic?
<Sysi> for example
<differentSmoke> uhm, having trouble identifying them.
<Sysi> search for linux, version numbers go from smaller to bigger
<stephanmg> charlie-tca: haha i see, bad luck, i think i will just stick to re-arrange those evince instances by hand
<stephanmg> but nice hint that devilpie maybe i play a bit with that
<differentSmoke> will do. thanks Sysi.
<profus2> good evening, would anybody be as kind helping me out with installation of printer driver
<profus2> ?
<profus2> unpacked Samsungs Driver into download directory
<profus2> and have home/Downloads/cdroot directory
<profus2> subdirectory is Linux
<profus2> only file autorun
<profus2> which quits with error message "command not found"
<GridCube> run it?
<profus2> tried it, see above
<GridCube> from a terminal?
<profus2> no
<GridCube> then try froma terminal :)
<profus2> first not, then i opened terminal and type sudo autorun, after that autorun
<profus2> same error messages
<profus2> autorun contains: #! /bin/sh
<profus2> BASE=`dirname "$0"`
<profus2> exec sh "$BASE/Linux/install.sh"
<GridCube> >alt-f2 >xfce4-terminal >run        then cd to the folder and type   ./autorun
<profus2> i need root privliges
<profus2> should i type sudo ./autorun ?
<GridCube> if you trust that autorun thing, then yes
<profus2> cool, what does the "./" mean ?
<Sysi> run from current folder
<GridCube> . means "the folder im in"
<profus2> thank you, installation proceeded as it should do
<GridCube> :)
<profus2> is there a standard procedure to unpack tar.gz files
<profus2> for example: I downloaded UnifiedLinuxDriver_0.82.tar.gz and unpacked it in the same directory
<profus2> is this a common way to do it
<profus2> ?
<cody-somerville> tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<cody-somerville> (z means run through gzip, x means decompress, and f means operate on file)
<GridCube> i just uncompress them from thunar or the xarchiver
<Sysi> v adds verbose
<profus2> can extracted files be deleted after installation?
<elros> yes
<profus2> thx
<cody-somerville> profus2, usually a tarball contains a single directory with all the files inside of it which makes deleting what you extracted easy
<cody-somerville> profus2, however, sometimes folks who create the tarball aren't as considerate
<cody-somerville> profus2, and so it might extract a bunch of files into your current directory
<elros> rm file deletes a file, rm -r deletes the file/folder and all subfolders recursively, rm -rf forces the operation even on write-protected files without asking
<elros> also, never ever use a command like rm -rf ~/
<cody-somerville> profus2, thats why I always create a directory to work in and extract the files out to it
<knome> elros, ermmmm... :)
<elros> it deletes your home folder and all subfolders
<profus2> wow, nice lecture
<knome> elros, never post something like that in the channel :P
<elros> I said "never ever use this command" :P
<knome> well yeah...
<elros> "please don't shoot yourself in the neck because it hurts"
<cody-somerville> elros, just imagine if someone misreads what you said and then goes and executes it :P
<elros> well, it's not my responsibility
<cody-somerville> elros, you'd feel bad about it though, no?
<elros> don't pour hot coffee on your lap
<GridCube> yes, i second knome and cody-somerville, elros never even write that line
<elros> not exactly
<knome> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<knome> elros, maybe check those.
<elros> alright
<cody-somerville> :-)
<cody-somerville> profus2, What printer do you have? Usually you don't have to install a driver for a printer to work in Xubuntu.
<knome> actually, i don't think guidelines say anything about that exactly, but it's a common #*ubuntu* guideline to tell people not to say things like that, even if you say "do not"
<profus2> I extracted a 2nd program for the printer and it sits in /Downloads/cdroot/Linux/smartpanels
<profus2> there is an install.sh skript
<elros> knome: I kind of get the point
<knome> elros, okay, good. :)
<cody-somerville> profus2, be careful about executing random scripts you download off the internet. :)
<elros> set the bar low enough
<GridCube> profus2, do the same as before
<profus2> i downloaded the files fom samsungs homepage
<profus2> @GridCube: that's what I did and here is the outcome of it
<profus2> u1@NB2:~/Downloads/cdroot/Linux/smartpanel$ sudo ./install.sh
<profus2> [sudo] password for u1:
<profus2> mv: Aufruf von stat für „help/*.xml“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<profus2> INFO: Shutting down smartpanel:
<profus2> INFO: smartpanel (ver.2.00.58) has been installed successfully in /opt/Samsung/SmartPanel
<profus2> INFO: Starting smartpanel ...
<profus2> u1@NB2:~/Downloads/cdroot/Linux/smartpanel$ No log handling enabled - turning on stderr logging
<profus2> Cannot find module (IP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (IF-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (TCP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (UDP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (HOST-RESOURCES-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<GridCube> profus2,
<GridCube> stop
<profus2> Cannot find module (SNMPv2-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (SNMPv2-SMI): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (NOTIFICATION-LOG-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (DISMAN-EVENT-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (DISMAN-SCHEDULE-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (UCD-SNMP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (UCD-DEMO-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (SNMP-TARGET-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (NET-SNMP-AGENT-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (HOST-RESOURCES-TYPES): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (IPV6-ICMP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (IPV6-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (IPV6-TCP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<profus2> Cannot find module (IPV6-UDP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
<Sysi> PLEASE PASTEBIN
<GridCube> yeah he's new
<knome> !pastebin | profus2
<ubottu> profus2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sysi> caps just for pointing out, no offence
<profus2> oh, i am very sorry
<knome> profus2, no problem. now you know :)
<GridCube> and i don't know profus2 :(
<profus2> the software was supposed to provide a access panel for my new samsung multifunction device
<profus2> what can I do to work it as a scanner
<knome> profus2, your paste were probably cut since i quieted you in the middle. you can try pasting it to pastebin so we can see the complete paste
<profus2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630572/
<profus2> is SANE installed by default on Xubuntu
<profus2> if so, how can I run and configure it
<charlie-tca> !info same
<ubottu> Package same does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> !info sane
<ubottu> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-9 (natty), package size 108 kB, installed size 332 kB
<charlie-tca> !info simplescan
<ubottu> Package simplescan does not exist in natty
<Sysi> !info simple-scan
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 94 kB, installed size 540 kB
<charlie-tca> profus2: simple-scan is installed in Xubuntu by default
<profus2> @charlie-tca: yes, but it does not find/identify any scanner
<charlie-tca> Then you can install sane, but it is not installed by default since we do install simple-scan
<profus2> installed it, but it wont find a scanner :-(
<profus2> good night everybody and thank you for your kind help
#xubuntu 2011-06-22
<GSF1200S> Im sure this has been asked many times, but whats the best way to resolve the 30-second initial startup of Thunar (and subsequent dupe window popping up 10 seconds later). I understand its related to network shares (which I dont use)/gvfs. I have tried changing the name of gdu-monitor to gdu-monitor.foo, and I just lost a long protracted battle trying to install the latest thunar from git
<charlie-tca> GSF1200S: the best way to prevent the duplicate window popping up is quit hit thunar twice. It does take a while, as you have surmised
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca: on 64bit it actually opens twice even if you only click once (this is known on bug reports). This problem has been fixed in the git release of thunar, but I cant get the configure script to get past looking for exo-1 even though its installed.
<Heidt> hello
<Heidt> I'm having big problems with Xubuntu, LiveCD worked fine, after installation screen is black. I cannot access recovery mode either, when pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 Nothing happens, when i used a boot code it gave me an error stating: Kernel is not loaded
<Heidt> can someone help me please? Thank you.
<Heidt> Sigh no one? :C
<cody-somerville> doh
<cody-somerville> ah
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Try removing quiet from the boot options
<Heidt>  oh thanks finally some help D:
<Heidt> so I use E then remove quiet?
<cody-somerville> yea, and remove splash too
<Heidt> would it be too much to ask just to stay here and confirm if this is the problem? XD
<Heidt> ive been comming back constantly for support with other channels
<cody-somerville> Heidt, I'll be around for a little while, yea. Just say my name if you need to get my attention.
<Heidt> Thank you very much.
<Heidt> be back soon then
<Heidt> Ah damn I forgot then ame of the person who was helping me before
<Heidt> Grr.
<ants> Ok, the top panel for the default theme, it sticks out like a sore thumb. Am I able to change the colour so it matches the window borders?
<bazhang> Heidt, cody-somerville
<Heidt> Thanks A LOT
<cody-somerville> Heidt, hi. :)
<Heidt> Yeah it doesn't work Cody D:
<Heidt> I still get that black screen
<Heidt> but this error really gives me the creeps: No loaded kernel
<Heidt> it gave me this when i edited a boot option a while ago with another member
<Heidt> I'm really lost and confused Q_Q
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Edits made at the grub prompt aren't saved. You probably accidentally changed something incorrectly.
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Interesting that removing splash and quiet doesn't show you anything but a black screen though.
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Are there any words or graphics displayed at all after booting?
<Heidt> nope
<Heidt> any ideas?
<cody-somerville> Heidt, What version of Xubuntu did you install?
<Heidt> 11.04
<GSF1200S> Heidt: how many drives do you have on the computer?
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Did this start immediately following installation? Or did you do anything like install nvidia drivers?
<Heidt> GSF no idea
<Heidt> Cody right after installation, worked fine in LiveCD though
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Have you tried installing a second time to see if that fixes it?
<Heidt> GST most of my drivers are updated though
<Heidt> Cody No I have not
<Heidt> How would I do that?
<Heidt> I cant even access recovery console
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Just boot the livecd again and go through the install process.
<GSF1200S> Heidt: is it a laptop or a desktop? The reason I ask is, if you have multiple storage devices (even usb devices) that were attached when you installed, the / could have been /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or whatever. If the drive order changes, initramfs will try to load the kernel (initramfs is installed on the mbr as I understand), but fail because its looking in the wrong place. Ive had this happen to me
<cody-somerville> GSF1200S, That'll present an error message usually.
<Heidt> it's a laptop
<Heidt> but i had nothing connected in USB
<Heidt> i only have 2 slots XD
<GSF1200S> cody-somerville, yeah, usually drop to a maintenance shell and say cannot find root filesystem- I wasnt sure if ubu did the same thing (i had such an issue with Arch)
<GSF1200S> Heidt- yeah, then I doubt that what I mentioned is your issue.
<cody-somerville> Heidt, Before reinstalling, you might try adding the following to boot options: nomodeset video=vesa:off gfxpayload=text
<Heidt> nomodeset is an invl
<Heidt> invalid command*
<Heidt> in xubuntu
<Heidt> command line
<Heidt> idk why
<Heidt> il ry the rest though
<Heidt> try*
<cody-somerville> Its not something you execute on the command line
<Heidt> how wud i do it then?
<cody-somerville> press E like you did at the grub prompt before
<GSF1200S> you append it to the grub boot line
<GSF1200S> yeah, E
<Heidt> thats what i did
<Heidt> it said invalid command :S
<Heidt> i tried nomodeset and
<Heidt> --nomodeset
<cody-somerville> sounds like you're trying to enter that as a command to grub instead after you start editing the menu entry
<charlie-tca> replace quiet splash with nomodeset ?
<Heidt> I press E and input nomodeset in the grub command line (by pressing c at os selection)
<cody-somerville> Heidt, press 'e'
<cody-somerville> don't press c
<cody-somerville> c takes you to grub command line
<Heidt> o sry i meant e
<Heidt> XD
<Heidt> i did do c
<Heidt> i did both
<cody-somerville> just do e, make your change, then press CTRL+x to boot with your changes
<Heidt> i did it's an invalid command according to my thing
<Heidt> do i have t oinsert in a specific location?
<cody-somerville> Heidt, after pressing e, you should see something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.menu.edit.png
<cody-somerville> Heidt, use the keyboard to position the cursor, delete quiet and splash then type in nomodeset video=vesa:off gfxpayload=text
<cody-somerville> Heidt, once you've done that, press the CTRL key and the letter x at the same time to boot
<cody-somerville> Do not use ENTER to move between lines.
<Heidt> so i replace queit splash with nomodeset video=vesa:off gfxpayload=text?
<cody-somerville> yup
<Heidt> thanks guys
<Heidt> im gonna have to try this in a hour or so though
<Heidt> would you mind going over how to do an reinstall though?
<cody-somerville> Heidt, just boot the live cd like before and perform the installation like normal
<Heidt> ah thanks very much cody
<Heidt> i rly appreciate the time
<Heidt> u spent with me
<Heidt> u too gs
<Heidt> thanks
<cody-somerville> Heidt, My pleasure. I hope you can get it working. :)
<GridCube> mmm I don't know why i cant join to an irc network whit empathy, it says i can but then i doesnt let me choose what server to use http://imagebin.org/159442
<GridCube> if i add irc.freenode.com or irc.ubunut.com or whatever it does nothing because it says im trying to connect to null
<ilopez> Hello
<ilopez> i need help with something is there anybody?
<GridCube> !ask | ilopez
<ubottu> ilopez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moshy> how do i set the flags for aplication / services that auto load at system boot theres a few i want off and 2 i want on
<GridCube> mm
<GridCube> run startupmanager
<GridCube> no, thats for other things
<GridCube> xfce4-settings-manager > session & startup
<moshy> i went to the ubuntu start/stop page but that app isnt in the xubuntu distro frowns
<moshy> im new to linux is that a bash command or an application?
<moshy> never mind found it in apps
<moshy> thank you gridcube
<moshy> ehh that dosnt cover the synaptic crossfire server i have auto booting
<GridCube> mmm
<moshy> where is the eqivilant of the windows registry
<moshy> or dose linux not work like that
<GridCube> nope
<moshy> might help if i state that im running 9.10
<GridCube> everything is on text files
<GridCube> oh... yes i would XD
<GridCube> mmm someone else whit superior knowledge might know
<moshy> nods still helped knowing about that panel
<moshy> got 2 of my 3 turnt off
<GridCube> theres another tool i remember, but i cant recall its name
<GridCube> :D there it is! moshy :D its called rcconf
<GridCube> you need to install it from universe
<GridCube> >sudo apt-get update >> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<moshy> is that a stand alone or like a plug in im not finding in the menues
<GridCube> you have to run that from a terminal
<moshy> thats got it whiped now to turn on the crossfire server that i want to boot "hope i dont have to add any thing thru terminal
<moshy> thank you tons GridCube
<GridCube> :) good luck
<moshy> doh permisions denied
<moshy> think sudo rcconf will do it
<moshy> yup it forced it
<op_amp> Hi, my xfce4-panel 4.8.3 panel does not starts automatically with xubuntu. How should I solve this issue??
<Name141> Is there anything in 11.04 that I'd just need vs the LTS?
<Name141> I'm assuming I'd only miss some little things ?
<bazhang> no need to upgrade unless you wish to
<Name141> bazhang: I'm assuming some versions will be older, and stuff of that nature eventually ?
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> Name141: yes
<Wizard> but if everything works for you, consider staying with lts
<Name141> Wizard: I was just looking to use it as a file server , maybe SCP/SFTP or Samba with passwords for some folders besides music and so on
<Name141> I thought that the LTS would be less 'maintance'
<Wizard> it will be
<Wizard> what does "maybe notified" in launchpad?
<Wizard> i've filled two bugs on sunday and don't see any activity :)
<xubuntu950> Hi @ all
<xubuntu950> Anyone knowing a way to change default runlevel in xubuntu to boot into textmode? Editing grub config doesn't work for me...
<rabc> hi anyone know if xubuntu can display a log or printout of your system like a msinfo doc
<knome> lshw ?
<rabc> knome what to i type that in terminal "lshw" thx
<rabc> it says warning must use this programme as a superuser
<rabc> \o/ it worked thanks knome
<elros> you can try package hardinfo
<elros> it is a neat graphical version of lshw
<rabc> thanks doin it now
<maclaudi> Hi, I have a weird problem, let's say that I'm logged in, I do a "sudo stop gdm" then I go to tty (ctrl-alt-f1), login, and do a "
<maclaudi> sudo start gdm" at that point I get into a login-loop
<maclaudi> I tried deleting ~/.ICEAuthority as mentioned somewhere on ubuntu forums but to no luck. Basically I just cannot restart gdm or I won't be able to log in anymore
<charlie-tca> maclaudi: did you try restarting the entire computer, instead of just gdm?
<charlie-tca> stopping gdm on a running desktop does disrupt the xserver
<maclaudi> restarting the pc does the trick, of course. But I was testing some development on a window manager and I just wanted to restart only gdm and reload the custom .Xsession...
<maclaudi> also, X gets started up again, as I'm prompted again with the login screen. It's just that entering the password brings me back to the login screen
<charlie-tca> The answer is to find what else needs to be restarted after killing the desktop then, which depends on which desktop environment you kill
<maclaudi> but how is that everything works just fine if, instead of doing "sudo start gdm" I just do "startx"? I thought that internally gdm would also call startx? Therefore all the configuration taking place in the X starting files should happen nonetheless, no?
<charlie-tca> If you change the desktop, you also are changing what gdm is trying to start for login
<charlie-tca> startx calls much more than just gdm
<charlie-tca> gdm is an application by itself. startx requires a lot of things run to work
<maclaudi> so I could reboot, list running applications stop gdm, start gdm, list running applications and see what I'm missing, correct?
<charlie-tca> or just use startx instead of gdm?
<maclaudi> yes, sure, that is always an option :) - I'll try the listing and see what's going on
<maclaudi> thanks for the tips!
<abhirocks> hi, i'm new here
<abhirocks> i need help
<abhirocks> anyone?
<maclaudi> ok, I'm back, apparently there are two differences: 1) /bin/sh /etc/init.d/ondemand background it's not restarted 2) /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --foreground --components=secrets is already running
<maclaudi> I don't know what the ondemand does, the 2) maybe should be killed as well after stopping gdm?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't go that deep into something that isn't broken
<charlie-tca> What is wrong with using startx if it works to make it restart?
<Wizard> до скорого ;)
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Heidt> hello I finally got Xubuntu running with some help yesterday, but I noticed that it's not connected to the internet, my question is do I need a plugin or a update to fix that? Any help is appreciated.
<likemindead> Trying for wireless, Heidt?
<Heidt> yeah
<Heidt> hey Cody :D
<Heidt> it runs fine
<Heidt> just having probs with connecting to the internet now >.<
<likemindead> Know your hardware (wireless card)?
<Heidt> uhh how would I be able to check?
<likemindead> Open a terminal & enter "lspci" (no quotes).
<likemindead> It should show up there. It this a laptop?
<Heidt> yup
<Heidt> can I possibly do this check in Windows?
<Heidt> btw i think i remember it started with an S
<likemindead> Maybe? ;-)
<Heidt> when i did lspci a while ago
<likemindead> I haven't used Windows in years now...
<Heidt> Damn
<Heidt> okay il be right bak
<Heidt> >.<
<likemindead> Yeah, there should be a "Network Controller" line via lspci.
<Heidt> okay il go check quickly
<Heidt> il be right back
<Heidt> hey I'm back my wireless card is:
<Heidt> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<Heidt> Damn is he still here? I'm friggin terrible with names. x.x
<likemindead> Yep. ;-)
<likemindead> Lemme look into that card.
<Heidt> IT'S YOU! >:D
<likemindead> Answers. >> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=bcm4312+Ubuntu
<likemindead> Looks like others have been able to get it to work.
<Heidt> by look what do you mean?
<Heidt> oh
<Heidt> search it up
<Heidt> IM SLOW TODAY.
<likemindead> No worries.
<Heidt> so i just do what it says on the top box?
<likemindead> Looks like you just need to enable the 'restricted driver' yup.
<Heidt> ah thanks very much I really appreciate the help
<Heidt> :)
<likemindead> In Xubuntu it's "System > Additional Drivers."
<Heidt> Do I do it in Xubuntu or Windows?
<psycho_oreos> you can use b43, using jockey will just give you broadcom-wl
<likemindead> But you need to be online to do it. Can you plug in to ethernet?
<Heidt> If I can find a cable
<Heidt> if im lucky enough
<likemindead> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11993/how-do-i-install-bcm4312-wireless-drivers#12109
<Heidt> >.<
<Heidt> anywya gotta find my charger brb
<psycho_oreos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<likemindead> Anyone else in here love http://duckduckgo.com/ ?
<likemindead> I haven't used www.google.com in months. :D
<Heidt> lmao :P
<charlie-tca> I find it gives many fewer results than google, sometimes it doesn't give any when google does give an answer
<Heidt> well ima go give this a go in a bit
<Heidt> thanks a lot guys
<Heidt> Peace!
<Heidt> (knowing my luck i'll be back ­­­._.)
<xubuntu244> was ist der unterschied zwieschen ubuntu und xubuntu?
<knome> !de | xubuntu244
<ubottu> xubuntu244: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<roasted> How heavily based on gtk 2 is XFCE?
<knome> xfce uses gtk everywhere
<roasted> so if I put in a gnome 3 ppa will I make xfce act up?
<knome> i don't know about that. charlie-tca might have some insight
<roasted> ping charlie-tca
<roasted> thanks knome :)
<roasted> I want to use gnome 3/shell but I want that stable DE to use if shell acts up, but with xfce being gtk based I was like ehh that may be bad news.
<knome> afaik, there is problems with having gnome3 and xfce parallely installed
<knome> or at least, getting gnome3 cleanly uninstalled
<roasted> I wonder if lxde would be a wiser alternative DE choice
<roasted> yeah. I had gnome 3 PPA in and did a PPA purge + XFCE install last night. my system is acting STRANGE Now...
<knome> parallel to gnome3?
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> it went
<roasted> 11.04 + Gnome 3 PPA/Gnome Shell, installed XFCE, PPA purge to Gnome 3.
<roasted> I figured it would cause issues, but I wanted to try it before redoing the rig.
<knome> mmh.
<knome> i think the best DE is any DE alone :)
<knome> what DE that is, is a different thing
<roasted> well, I felt kind of stuck
<roasted> I wanted to use gnome shell, and I love ubuntu, but 11.04 is 2.x based.
<roasted> so I wanted to bring it up to speed and use it, but it began acting WEIRD on me
<roasted> that's when I tried to abort and, meh
<knome> yeah...
<knome> you can never count that PPA's or alpha/beta releases are stable
<knome> sometimes you can't even count that the final releases are stable :)
<roasted> I hear ya.
<roasted> I'm on fedora 15 now testing out gnome shell, but this whole anti media codec thing is a real pita
<knome> i don't think G3 is going to be as good as it can be in the first ubuntu+G3 release
<roasted> I don't see why it wouldn't be, though. why do you say that?
<knome> there are deadlines to meet, and canonical does want to get the release out on time
<knome> also, widescale testing (read: first release with new DE version) is different than beta testing
<roasted> eh, Im not too sure. unity is based on g3, so it would be in their best interest to have a solid g3 platform.
<knome> roasted, well, let's say G3/unity generally
<knome> roasted, also happened with KDE 4...
<roasted> KDE 4 wasn't anything against Ubuntu.
<roasted> KDE 4 was KDE 4.
<knome> i'm just saying it's really hard to get a new DE version top-notch in it's first release
<knome> kde 4 was in kubuntu LTS.. :)
<knome> 4.0
<roasted> I agree. I just think Gnome 3 has time now to get solidified, considering other distros are going to start using it and Ubuntu plans to use G3.
<knome> we'll see. :)
<roasted> I'm convinced that 11.10 will bring a better G3/GS experience than 11.04s current PPA...
<knome> sure
<roasted> otherwise, helloooooooooo Ubuntu/GS fork...
<knome> but is it a good enough experience...
<knome> can't be perfect, and that's nothing against the ubuntu or g3 developers
<knome> that's just really hard
<roasted> in their defense, though... this seems to be relatively stable
<roasted> for being in its infancy
<knome> that's a good sign
<knome> but there will be bugs
<knome> even in xfce ;)
<roasted> I mean I have a few crashes now and then, but a quick ALT F2 "r" and hit enter and I'm back.
<roasted> The only PITA I've seen with the PPA is this particular laptop has trouble suspending/resuming at times.
<roasted> so I try to suspend with nothing critical running so if I have to tank it, it's okay
<roasted> and I love suspend due to this SSD... it's a CR48 google laptop so it's not even a real conventional laptop. some hacking had to take place to get a bios on here, etc.
<charlie-tca> um, my guess is gnome3 will make most of Xfce fail!
<charlie-tca> since xfce is all gtk2, and gnome3 is all gtk3, I don't think they are compatible at all
<Heidth12> likeminde I'm back
<Heidth12> sadly it didn't work
<Heidth12> i downloaded the driver restarted, and still no internet
<Heidth12> it states that wireless network is available and to click the icon to connect
<Heidth12> but even when I do I'm still not connected
<Heidth12> any help?
<Heidth12> anybody? :(
<Heidth12> God so close! >:(
<GridCube> Heidth12, mind you explain your problems again?
<Heidth12> After having installing a driver with a internet cable, i was told to restart
<Heidth12> to be able to use my wireless card
<Heidth12> i did so and now i get a little icon saying here to connect to wireless internet
<Heidth12> i click it and nothing happens :l
<GridCube> yes i've read that part
<GridCube> what wireless?
<Heidth12> Im sorry I have to go damnit.
<Heidth12> the world always has
<Heidth12> the perfect timing.
<Heidth12> ill be back later
<Heidth12> im sorry for the trouble
<Heidth12> >.<
<Heidt> sorry im back
<Heidt> Grid really sorry
<Heidt> for that
<Heidt> its a VCN4312
<Heidt> BCM4312*
<Heidt> god my luck is bad >_<
<Heidt> after installing a wireless card update (BCM4312) through a Ethernet Cable, I was told to restart and login. Now i get this icon saying wireless network is available and to click it, I do so but I still have no internet. Any ideas?
<knome> Heidt, just a hint; try not to use enter/return as punctuation, it makes the text on the channel really hard to follow
<Heidt> Sorry it's a really bad habit of mine >_<
<knome> Heidt, i don't know about BCM4312, but there's are tutorial on BCM43xx cards at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx, have you looked at that?
<Heidt> I will now thank you.
<knome> "On Ubuntu 11.04 installing the 'firmware-b43-installer' package takes care of the downloading and installation of the b43 driver. "
<knome> did you try that?
<Heidt> I just downloaded the driver to fix my wireless card
<Heidt> but it didn't work :S
<knome> where did you download that from?
<Heidt> Additional Drivers through a ethernet cable
<knome> right.. i wonder what that installed :)
<knome> then maybe check that page and try the methods listed there
<GridCube> oh, that card
<GridCube> Heidt, there is a whole channel in this network dedicated to that card
<Heidt> Really? :S
<GridCube> Heidt, #bcm-users
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> they will probably know a lot more
<GridCube> also Heidt http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Heidt> thank you
<GridCube> :) not a problem, sorry for not being of better help
<Heidt> ah you helped me a lot Grid dont say things like that :)
<Heidt> i appreciate it
<Heidt> btw it says for my wireless card:
<Heidt> partially in 2.6.33+
<Heidt> would it still be able to work?
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> ask on that channel, they might know better
<Heidt> thanks
<Heidt> they seem to be away
<Heidt> :C
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> just ask your question on a whole sentence and wait
<GridCube> say what you have done, how, and what the problem is, say your model and OS
<charlie-tca> Heidt: since almost everybody on IRC is a volunteer, sometimes it takes a little while for someone to be able to talk
<psycho_oreos> the use of additional drivers with broadcom wireless devices usually entails the use of broadcom-wl (broadcom's proprietary driver). Support for that isn't usually found on such channels as #bcm-users because the encourage the use of b43 (community derived, reverse engineered and open source driver)
<Heidt> hello i cannot connect to internet on xubuntu, i installed my driver through a ethernet cable. now it tells me to click to connect, even though I do, I still am granted no internet access. Can anyone help me with this?
<GridCube> Heidt, i meant write that up on that other channel
<Heidt> I did but they won't grant me access
<Heidt> they say they cant give me support
<GridCube> :) first Heidt you need to take this things whit a calm mind, try to understand that other people is not on your computer, so they dont know what you are talking about, if you take things easy and ask poletely they will help you, like psycho_oreos is trying to do
<Heidt> As soon as I joined the channel he gave me a logn message I didn't understand :X
<GridCube> :) just wait and respond to their questions and they will be able to help you because they understand what you need to have things working, you just need to hel them
<Heidt> and saying he can't help me
<GridCube> :) he said to you that there are two tipes of drivers, ones are propietary, that means they cant help you whit those because they didn't make them, the others are free and those they can hel you
<Heidt> Oh okay
<Heidt> So does he want me to uninstall the propeitary?
<Heidt> :S
<GridCube> well if you want them to help you, whit what they can, then yes, you can always try again whit the propietary if things don't work
<psycho_oreos> GridCube, there's actually 5 different drivers for broadcom wireless :) 5 including ndiswrapper
<Name141> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630931/
<Sysi> problem?
<Name141> Exception: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<Name141> basically what the error says
<charlie-tca> Name141: normally, it is a good idea to tell us what the issue is, instead of just a paste
<Name141> and then doesn't install
<Name141> I'm trying to install the LTS via Wubi
<Name141> check the log (which I posted..)
<Name141> and then stops
<charlie-tca> looks like a bad download to me
<Name141> the md5 checked out
<Name141> and installed on a virtual machine OK
<Sysi> download that metalink from releases.ubuntu.com and place it there
<Name141> inside of the ISO extract folder or C:\ubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> then wubi is broken, since you have many squashfs failures in it
<Name141> Sysi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS-metalink ?
<Sysi> what charlie-tca said
<Name141> :/
<Name141> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.metalink also is there.
<Sysi> what file is missing and where, you got ansver
<Name141> I do?
<Name141> I have no idea how to replace the metalink files manually or where to put them
<Sysi> it says the path in the log
<Name141>  File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\backend.py", line 331, in download_iso ?
<Name141> oh C:\ubuntu\install I guess
<Name141> That doesn't help anything to place it in C:\ubuntu, when the installer just goes along and says it needs to remove the old install first.
<Name141> (thus deleting C:\ubuntu)
<xubuntu526> =)
<Name141> Running Wubi.exe outside of the ISO extract folder produces the same erorr also.
<Name141> Sounds like wubi can't download whatever it needs.
<haikuan> I delete gnome-desktop to get a pure xfce on ubuntu, but then I can't set proxy in google chrome, anyone can help me? or how can I set a system wide proxy. thank you .
<exs> hi
<exs> i have a problem. my menu is changed. how to get the old menu in xubuntu?
<GridCube> old menu?
<charlie-tca> exs: did the background change too, or just the menu?
<exs> only the menu
<charlie-tca> right click the menu in the panel, under Menu File, check "Use the default menu"
<exs> already did
<charlie-tca> and it is still wrong?
<charlie-tca> screen shot or more explanation, maybe
<exs> i changed the menu into /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<exs> and after that the standard menu is like xfce-applications.menu
<exs> but i want the old standard menu
<charlie-tca> Then you would have to change it to whatever it used to be.
<charlie-tca> You changed the actual default menu file. Only you can change the file back
<exs> http://www.rudolfschmidt.com/upload/Bildschirmfoto_-_22.06.2011_-_22:20:41.png
<exs> charlie-tca, i dont know where the old standard menu file is
<charlie-tca> You had to work pretty hard to change that file. I have no fix for it, since that is the file we would build the menu from
<charlie-tca> The old standard menu file is gone, changed by your self
<charlie-tca> Maybe you could copy that file from the live cd, but any changes/application additions will not be in it then.
<exs> rofl
<exs> hm
<Wizard> good evening
<GridCube> good
<Wizard> yup, i'm reading good book, have just finished painting walls and opened next beer
<Wizard> and since my country is officialy "religious" i have a day off tommorow ;P
<XubuntuKris> What's the terminal command to list mounted partitions?
<XubuntuKris> I forgot
<Sysi> mount or df -h
<Sysi> latter shows disk usage
<XubuntuKris> thanks
#xubuntu 2011-06-23
<XubuntuKris> When I try to eject my sdcard from the computer, I get a message that says something about data still being written to the card, but it doesn't stay up for long enough to read anything specific.
<XubuntuKris> I'm running 10.10
<GridCube> yes it says that
<GridCube> if you click again on the sdcard and dont have the "umount" option anymore its safe to remove it
<XubuntuKris> it doesn't leave the icon.
<XubuntuKris> it just disappears after that
<GridCube> oh then its safe :D
<GridCube> you can do it from thunar :P
<XubuntuKris> And I never see the "unmount" option, It says "eject volume"
<XubuntuKris> If I unmount via terminal, the icon stays.
<XubuntuKris> what's that about?
<XubuntuKris> plus it doesn't give me that warning.
<GridCube> yes, they eject thing is different from the umount, because its dinamyc, don't really know more tho
<knome> unmounting means the drive isn't technically tied to the pc anymore
<knome> ejecting makes more sense with cd's
<XubuntuKris> well it's not a cd. Hell, this computer doesn't even have a disk drive.
<knome> XubuntuKris, please watch your language
<XubuntuKris> please excuse my potty mouth.
<XubuntuKris> I'll go wash it out with soap
<XubuntuKris> lol
<knome> XubuntuKris, if you can unmount the sd card, you're okay.
<knome> i know that the unmounting/ejecting stuff can be tricky sometimes
<XubuntuKris> So if it is still busy, it won't let me unmount?
<knome> yes
<knome> that's correct
<XubuntuKris> okay, that's good info.
<XubuntuKris> thanks
<knome> no problem
<knome> sometimes it just feels like it's never going to unmount, but eventually it will
<XubuntuKris> Well, that's the thing, it never takes long. It just displays that message for like .02 seconds.
<knome> i mean, generally long, not displaying the message.
<knome> you can just try unmounting again
<zruty> TheSheep: A little late, but indeed, I verified the WLAN switch was broken.
<zruty> I fixed the switch and WLAN works perfectly under xubuntu now.
<ledjo> hi, how can I delete xp after installing xubuntu with wubi?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> O_o i don't think you can do that
<GridCube> why dont you install it properly?
<ledjo> tis on my older laptop and my cdrom drive doesn't work any more..
<GridCube> mmm use unetbootin?
<GridCube> to install from a usb device
<ledjo> already tried but it stops before partitionig
<bazhang> move wubi to its own partition then
<bazhang> or better to save what you can and just install xubuntu fresh
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<charlie-tca> Wubi is installing xubuntu as part of windows, you must install xubuntu to a separate partition before deleting XP
<GridCube> ledjo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<ledjo> ok zhx just a sec I'm reading
<bazhang> zhx?
<ledjo> *thx, sorry
<ledjo> can I just make the 2nd partition in xp, wubi install xubuntu on it and then format and join 1st one with xp on it?
<GridCube> i don't know
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu should not be installed in fat or ntfs, if possible. It is normally installed in an ext3 or ext4 partition. What cd are you using?
<charlie-tca> ledjo: which cd did you download?
<ledjo> live
<charlie-tca> Then why not just run the install from it, let it do a guided resize partition, and install itself. Then you can remove xp after making sure it works
<charlie-tca> The Xubuntu live cd will do the partitioning for you
<ledjo> cause my cdrom isn't working
<ledjo> coure Idd install it normally
<ledjo> ..
<charlie-tca> If you install using windows, it will still not be separate from windows.
<ledjo> but I can make a ext3/4 partition with partition magic etc then wubi install xubuntu on that partition, can't I?
<charlie-tca> wubi allows you to install/remove as a windows applications. It needs to be done as a standalone operating system instead of a windows application
<ledjo> but I thought if I'd installed it on ext3/4 partition then it will eventually update to "stand alone" system afterwards
<ledjo> or can I install it through lan?
<ledjo> never mind I'll ask later, see ya
 * charlie-tca sighs
<test__> hi, newbie here needing help, anyone helping?
<test__> ...anyone?
<Sysi> ask a question and somebody maybe ansvers
<test__> cannot login with my original account, after typing the username and password correctly comes a black screen for like a second (which looks like the logout one) and i'm back at the log screen, any suggestion?
<gr8m8> test__: you said you can't do it with your original account - that means you can login with a different account?
<test__> yep, went to terminal and created this one, but it's just circumventing it and doesn't really solve the problem, need access to my original one
<Sysi> go into virtual console, Ctrl Alt F6 and log in there
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority
<Sysi> then Ctrl Alt F7 or F8 and try logging in now
<test_> @Sysi: cannot remove - permission denied
<Sysi> you did that on your original account?
<test_> yep, funnily i can login to my original account from terminal but no desktop
<gr8m8> try in terminal   ps -C X
<test_> on the orig. one?
<test_> nothing significant, should that do anything?
<ledjo> hi, need some hlp, since my laptop's cd-rom doesn't work and I'm running xp at the only 1 partition, I thought I'd format half of my hdd with ext3/4 file sys, then wubi install xubuntu on it and then afterwards format the first half of the partition with linux file sys as well and so kill the xp, would this work?
<ledjo> I already tried ntloadin or how its called but I couldn't format partitions with it so it couldn't proceed with install...
<ledjo> or should I format the partition for linux in xp and then do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354   ??
<t_s_o> how about booting from usb?
<dirtycookie> hello people i have installed xubuntu with the version 11.04, my problem is that i have a older monitor that apparently doesn't send doesn't give the OS it's resolutions that it can make. how can i add in xubuntu additional resolutions?
<ledjo> I dont have usb boot option in bios. rv
<ledjo> everyth is frustrating. Im searching for wubi-move-2.0.sh.tar.gz everywhere and cant find it
<ledjo> im gonna have to forget about linux sys on this laptop
<ledjo> so sad
<dirtycookie> hello people, i just have installed xubuntu 11.04 and my problem is that i have a little old 19" screen that doesn't tell the OS about it's screen resolutions that it can make. how can i add a screen resolution manually?
<ledjo> settings manager > display
<dirtycookie> ledjo: changing is not a problem but add one
<ledjo> u want to add "resolution" ?
<Sysi> what graphics card? CRT display?
<dirtycookie> it is a flat screen and i have an nvidia ion board
<dirtycookie> from zotac
<Sysi> you should try installing propietary nvidia driver
<ledjo> install additional drivers from nvidia
<Sysi> system → additional drivers
<ledjo> yes
<ledjo> so what about wubi?
<Sysi> you don't do partitioning in wubi afaik, it creates virtual disk image or something
<Sysi> mount .iso and use wubi.exe
<dirtycookie> ill try to change the values in my settings editor
<dirtycookie> and ill have to restart 1 sec
<ledjo> I know that but there are instructions how to move it from virtual to phisical partition afterwards, for that u need wubi-move-2.0.sh.tar.gz, which is nowhere to find for download..
<ledjo> and that's why I'm depressed..
<Sysi> it's attached to that forum post
<Sysi> on the bottom of the message
<dirtycookie> ok im back, i checked also xrandr and the maximum resolution that i can make with this screen 1024x768 (but it can do 1280x1024 under windows)
<dirtycookie> who can i change it to 1280x1024
<ledjo> thx sysi
<dirtycookie> ??
<ledjo> go to settings > settings manager > display
<dirtycookie> ok..
<dirtycookie> then?
<dirtycookie> there is only 1024x768
<dirtycookie> max
<ledjo> and yours screen res is 1280x1024 and u installed nvida drivers?
<dirtycookie> i did that with the additional drivers already
<ledjo> r u sure that your monitor has 1280 res?
<dirtycookie> this pc was working on windows xp and with this monitor that im talking about, operated @ the resolution 1280x1024
<dirtycookie> im very sure about that
<dirtycookie> i think xubuntu has somehow a default configuration when it cannot communicate with the screen in oder to ask for it's resolution
<Sysi> dirtycookie: you installed the nvidia driver and rebooted?
<Sysi> use the nvidia tool after that
<dirtycookie> Sysi: if u mean "Activate the Driver" @ Additional drivers yes
<Sysi> you selected nvidia-driver and rebooted?
<dirtycookie> and @ the nvidia tool, i don't get the 1280x1024 resolution only @ the panning which is not what i want
<ledjo> ok try installing windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<dirtycookie> right after the installation i activated the driver and rebooted
<Sysi> ledjo: that will never work
<ledjo> worked for my wireless lan...
<Sysi> nvidia tool should just work.. community is quite helpless with propietary stuff
<Sysi> wlan isn't graphics
<Sysi> dirtycookie: you propably need to add mode to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dirtycookie> Sysi: hold on let me get you the contents of that file
<dirtycookie> here http://pastebin.com/qbsm9brN
<dirtycookie> that is all there is
<Sysi> nvidia tool has option to export xorg.conf
<Sysi> export, edit it and then copy
<dirtycookie> you mean save to X configuration file/
<dirtycookie> ?
<Sysi> that
<dirtycookie> here http://pastebin.com/UX0buf3S
<Sysi> why is it configured as twinview?
<dirtycookie> no idea
<dirtycookie> the board has vga and dvi and my monitor is a vga
<Sysi> but only one monitor connected?
<dirtycookie> yes
<dirtycookie> on the vga
<ledjo> u want to tell us that it sees 2 monitors by default even if just one is attached ?
<dirtycookie> yes
<ledjo> and when u reinstall the nvidia drivers and restart?
<dirtycookie> ill try that brb
<ledjo> are there drivers u need on nvidia homepage?
<Sysi> (please write "you")
<ledjo> y?
<ledjo> :)
<Sysi> i think it's not drivers issue, but xorg
<ledjo> pls write "I"
<ledjo> :)
<Sysi> and i'm not very good at it, but there should be many tutorials on internet
<Sysi> *I'm
<ledjo> I had problems with nvidia drivers on my desktop pc but when I reinstalled them with additional drivers option worked fine for  me
<Sysi> I had problems with jockey-gtk bot then I switched to fedora
<dirtycookie> ok i just uninstalled the prop. driver and now i have 2 options @ the additional drivers
<dirtycookie> the prop. and the experimental
<dirtycookie> which one should i reinstall again?
<ledjo> well propper I guess#
<dirtycookie> ok ill do propper
<dirtycookie> will need to restart brb
<ledjo> if that doesn't work uninstall and try experimental
<Sysi> experimental is newer version of default driver
<ledjo> then try experimental immediately
<ledjo> so sysi back to my cdrom issue, I searched
<ledjo> and found out that I need to take out cdrom and clean the pins with sand paper
<ledjo> of which I'm a bit skeptical..
<ledjo> does this sound right for you?
<ledjo> I don't understand why when I try to install with unetbootin and come to formating step it doesn't recognizes anything in "device list" i. e. can't format hdd..
<dirtycookie> im back
<dirtycookie> still have the 1024x768 resolution
<ledjo> even with esperimental drivers?
<dirtycookie> that is now the prop
<ledjo> now try experimental since they're newer, says sysi
<ledjo> uninstall them all and install just experimental
<ledjo> :)
<dirtycookie> in my settings editor i have in the displays section 3 display types
<dirtycookie> vga dvi and default
<dirtycookie> where are these configurations stored?
<ledjo> but I'd still install newest drivers before doing anything
<ledjo> else
<dirtycookie> what do u want me to do first
<dirtycookie> exprimental?
<Sysi> propietary driver should work the best, you just need to find out how to add modes to xorg.conf
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 se "Adding custom modeline"
<ledjo> went off
<profus2> hello
<profus2> anybody here with experience in establishing connection to scanner in multifunction device?
<XubuntuKris> I get this error when I try to eject my sd card by right clicking the icon "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<XubuntuKris> The problem is, I haven't tried to write or do anything with the card.
<XubuntuKris> It also says in a 'toast' message in the top right corner, "There is data that needs to be writen to the device before it can be removed. Please do not remove the media or disconnect the drive"
<XubuntuKris> Again, I haven't told it to write anything to the drive.
<FreeFull> How do I set shift+alt to act as a compose key? So far the only way I've found is to add the keyboard layouts switcher plugin to the panel, but the plugin uses too many resources
<mytmouse> i'm having difficulty with recovering from suspending to disk. after a system resume, my screen's terribly garbled. any suggestions on how to start debugging?
<charlie-tca> mytmouse: you can start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume for debugging it, if you want
<mytmouse> charlie-tca: thanks
<Wizard> hi
#xubuntu 2011-06-24
<xubuntu678> God I installed ubuntu 11.04, my god i will never make that mistake again
<xubuntu678> thanks for making this!
<charlie-tca> seems like a bad night for most people to be connected... :)
<solomonic> Hey, so there is a little doc at the bottom.. anyway to get that off?
<test_> hi, back with the unsolved problem from yesterday, help anyone?
<test_> using natty, and since 2 days ago, can't log in to my original account, stuck in a login loop
<baws> Hello.
<Clerisy> my taskbar isn't showing up?
<Mandrew> can i install global menus in xubuntu?
<Clerisy> could somebody help me with my error please
<Clerisy> http://pastebin.com/T9txwZVQ
<Mandrew> can i install global menus in xubuntu?
<mogitaff> Hello
<mogitaff> Is it possible to use fai-server for xubuntu installation ?
<zielkq> hey, i have a small problem - when i had xubuntu 10.10 all's work, but now i have the latest version of this linux... ;-)
<zielkq> when i plug my mobil phone (nokia e51) to laptop by usb cable and i choose a 'transfer media', linux coudn't open memory card from this phone...
<zielkq> error is: (i try to translate it, because i have other language, no english)
<zielkq> "it isn't possible to open catalog BC3D-C910"
<zielkq> "Error of input/output"
<zielkq> any solve of this problem? ;-)
<Aicasn> what's the point of the LTS line of ubuntus?  are they supposedly more stable?  i get that they offer "long-term support" but don't users have support by staying updated anyway?
<charlie-tca> yes, but normal releases are supported for 18 months, LTS is supported on desktop for 3 years, server for 5 years
<charlie-tca> For those not wanting to upgrade every release, LTS offers a lot of stability for a longer time
<Aicasn> and there's nothing more to it other than not having to upgrade as often to maintain support?
<Aicasn> i wonder what the demographics look like for LTS users...? my guess is that it would be more popular in business environments vs. power-user/developer/home-user machines
<charlie-tca> heh, most power users will upgrade every 6 months
<cal__> This may be a stupid question: I recently installed Xubuntu 11.04, but unlike my other install, the "Aero-snap"-type features aren't working, and I can't find anywhere to enable them in the settings manager
<charlie-tca> what is "Aero-snap"?
<cal__> when you drag a window to the top panel, for example, it will maximize
<cal__> or to the left of the screen, it will take up half the screen by auto-resizing
<Wizard> it works like this in gnome3
<Aicasn> bleh. not a fan of that.  don't like MS assuming that by moving a window up I want it to be maximized.  if I wanted that, i would click the maximize button  -.-
<Wizard> btw, where did you get then name from?
<cal__> I'm mostly used to it by habit; but am I mistaken? isn't this supposed to be enabled by default in xubuntu?
<cal__> that's what MS calls it, people sometimes recognize it by that name
<charlie-tca> That has never been in Xubuntu.
<cal__> alright. my mistake!
<cal__> thanks, adios
<charlie-tca> It is part of Unity, in Ubuntu
<Aicasn> what do you guys think of Unity?  does it feel more like Aero for people that a switching win7->ubuntu ?
<Aicasn> *are
<charlie-tca> We don't use it
<charlie-tca> Unity is part of Ubuntu, not Xubuntu
<Aicasn> i'm aware.  figured some people have played with it
<charlie-tca> I have never used win7, and I have not used Unity enough to know if I like it, since Xubuntu is and has been my primary operating system since 2006
<Wizard> Aicasn: i don't know how does unity look fcomparing to windows, i haven't used it for ages
<Wizard> but i've been using unity, it sucks
<Wizard> it is really really bad, bad designed, bad thought up, bad coded
<Wizard> it's bad for both experienced users and for newbies, for people used to windows 98, xp, 3.11, kde1, 2, 3 and 4 gnome 1 and 2
<Wizard> every single person will miss some function or be annoyed by some bug
<elros> "it was an interesting experiment, yielding important user data to make our product better"
<Aicasn> guess i'm not surprised.  think unity will stay around for next ubuntu release?  get cleaned up and such
<nicofs> Has anyone got any idea how i could get a xubuntu chroot environment to work from within maemo?
<elros> my guess is that unity and gnome 3 will coexist in oneiric, and mr shuttlewirth will ponder heavily on the preferred desktop for 12.04
<poptisse_> I am having an issue with restart X - i think i just broke xubuntu lol
<Aicasn> can you provide some details, poptisse_?  where does it fail?  have you checked the logs?  anything conspicuous in them?
<poptisse_> Hi Aicasn
<poptisse_> I just enabled ctrl alt backspace to restart X - as I had edited the xorg.conf to fix a screen tearing issue. I pressed ctrl alt backspace - everything went black and came back and all i can see is my desktop with two items i had on my desktop previously, I have no menu absolutely nothing so can't run terminal or any piece of software....
<Aicasn> press Ctrl+Alt+F2 and tell me if that gets you a terminal
<poptisse_> Yes it turned my monitor into a terminal lol
<Aicasn> log in and fix your xorg.conf
<Aicasn> restore from backup if you made one
<poptisse_> I don't think it is the xorg.conf which did it - i was simply following a tutorial which everyone else had no issues with
<poptisse_> so cant see why it had affected me
<Aicasn> i think it's very possible that your current xorg.conf is making X unhappy.  if you have a backup I strongly suggest you try it
<Aicasn> if not, change it back. no harm done
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> I cant seem to be able to do that
<poptisse_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> Soon as i do
<poptisse_> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aicasn> use nano, vi, joe, or emacs
<Aicasn> you can't use apps that need X
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> You've lost me
<poptisse_> I literally installed xubuntu an hour ago
<poptisse_> God all this to try and fix a screen tearing issue - makes me wanna go back to windows lol
<poptisse_> Nothing seems to work for me at all..
<Aicasn> log in and type    nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poptisse_> :P
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> The line i entered was
<poptisse_> Section "Extensions"
<poptisse_> Option "composite" "disable"
<poptisse_> EndSection
<poptisse_> I got that off a tutorial - it seemed to work for everyone else with no issues like i had reported so a bit dumb founded
<poptisse_> How do i save it lol
<poptisse_> it says ^o for writeout but i dont know how to execute it
<Aicasn> ^ is control
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> says permission denied
<poptisse_> ill log into root and try that way
<Aicasn> or add  sudo  before nano
<Aicasn> sudo is a better habbit to get into
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> After this can you help with my screen tearing?
<poptisse_> I have tried everything
<poptisse_> configz or w.e its called does not work for me
<poptisse_> I have nvidia drivers installed I have tried selecting all vynsyn etc
<poptisse_> no luck
<poptisse_> I have managed to write the file, we'll see if that fixed it
<poptisse_> :D
<poptisse_> Now to solve screen tearing :(
<Aicasn> 2d or 3d tearing?
<poptisse_> http://wildebeestplain.blogspot.com/2011/06/tearing-screen-even-with-vsyncing-on.html
<charlie-tca> um, Xubuntu doesn't have 2d/3d. It only has xfce, instead of unity with 2d/3d
<poptisse_> Thats the tutorial i am following
<poptisse_> To tell truth I am on ubuntu no one is helping on that channel so was told to come here
<charlie-tca> i see
<poptisse_> It tears on videos and when moving windows etc - i have not tested gaming as i wont be gaming on it
<poptisse_> The tutorial says to add this to the end of xorg.conf - Section "Extensions"     Option         "Composite" "Disable" EndSection
<poptisse_> I did that and that gave me the previous issue which is now fixed - but still screen tearing
<Aicasn> where did you get your video drivers?
<poptisse_> I tried directly from nvidia but that did not go so well
<poptisse_> so i did the other way thru
<poptisse_> hardware driver software
<poptisse_> I just did a google search - and allot of forums say that works so i cant see why it wont work for me
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> The addition driver software - is where i downloaded the nvidia drivers
<poptisse_> You able to help me at all?
<Aicasn>  i'm looking for similar reports
<Aicasn> what is your video card/chip?
<poptisse_> Nvidia GTX 260
<poptisse_> This guy - http://wildebeestplain.blogspot.com/2011/06/tearing-screen-even-with-vsyncing-on.html has the exact same issues as me.
<poptisse_> He even mentions how he fixed it - so i thought i would try that and it did not work just gave me the error u helped fix
<Aicasn> are you certain there weren't any typos in the section you added?   i'm reaching but I can't imagine why turning off composite would bork your 2d video
<poptisse_> To the best of my knowledge no.. but than again I don't really know what am doing
<poptisse_> How about if i send u my xorg.conf and u edit it and send it back via pastebin.com
<poptisse_> and ill try that?
<Aicasn> if you just added that section to the very end of the existing xorg.conf you should be fine
<Aicasn> this time don't do c+a+backspace. just log out and back in again
<poptisse_> ok two secs
<Aicasn> *** make a backup!!!!
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> produced the exact same issue
<Aicasn> m'kay.  i really don't know man.  i might try the official nvidia drivers again
<Aicasn> do you have a CRT monitor?
<poptisse_> No
<poptisse_> It's connected via HDMI
<poptisse_> I have also tried connecting via vga
<poptisse_> It's a samsung lcd
<Aicasn> might check that the refresh rate is 60Hz.  again, reaching
<poptisse_> I can't get the official nvidia drivers installed
<poptisse_> well
<poptisse_> According to nvidia is it
<poptisse_> *it is
<Aicasn> why?
<poptisse_> It says its 60Hz
<poptisse_> I try using the runpackage and it gives me some weird X is running error crap
<poptisse_> two secs ill re-produce it
<poptisse_> Its an irritating issue because i cant be the only one and there has to be a fix surely
<poptisse_> I might even offer a cash reward for fixing it ha ha
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<poptisse_> Thats the issue - if i can get around that it would mean i can install the official drivers
<Liv-> hello, anyone uses pidgin by any chance? was able to update it?
<CDelia> Hello people of Xubuntu
<CDelia> I am seeking some help.
<poptisse_> ok once i edit terminal via ctrl alt f2 and stop X how do i get back to desktop?
<Aicasn> poptisse_:  how did you stop X?
<poptisse_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<poptisse_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281358
<poptisse_> I am following that
<charlie-tca> CDelia: please state your problem, all on one line, and if anyone knows an answer, they will respond
<Aicasn> so   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  ought to do it
<Aicasn> if you have any nvidia packages install I would recommend removing them before installing the nvidia version
<Aicasn> *website version
<CDelia> I just switched from ubuntu 10.10 to Xubuntu 11.04. I have been looking all over for the keyboard shortcut manager so I can set up my window switcher, volume control, and application launcher keys. I found it earlier today when I was running Xubuntu through virtual box, but now that I installed it as my main operating system I have no idea where it is.
<poptisse_> oh is this fucking kidding me!!!
<charlie-tca> !language | poptisse_
<ubottu> poptisse_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<poptisse_> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the services(8) utility, .e.g servide gdm stop
<poptisse_> charlie-tca sorry i am having an issue with screen tearing and nothing seems to work not even turning on vysync
<charlie-tca> CDelia: either menu -> settings -> keyboard or menu -> settings -> appearance
<Aicasn> okay so   sudo service gdm stop
<poptisse_> unknown instance
<charlie-tca> We still keep our language clean, even when we are getting frustrated.
<poptisse_> Sorry, have you got any idea how it could be fixed?
<Aicasn> poptisse_:    ps ax | grep gdm    is it running?
<Liv-> I can't remove packages under residual config in synaptic as the "apply" button does not work, how can remove those packages? is it ok if I use apt-get autoremove?
<charlie-tca> I don't, no. Aicasn seems to have some help, though
<charlie-tca> I don't use Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Liv-: yes, that works, normally
<poptisse_> aicasn no idea if it is running no idea what it is
<Liv-> should I do any backup just in case?
<CDelia> Charlie, I tried navigating to where you told me, but it is not showing me the options I am looking for to re-asign the different keyboard shortcuts.
<Aicasn> poptisse_:   what was the output of that command?
<Aicasn> ps ax | grep gdm
<charlie-tca> Liv-: not needed. If the packages are still needed, a simple sudo apt-get install fixes it
<charlie-tca> CDelia: in Keyboard, application shortcuts are the shortcut keys for the system
<Aicasn> poptisse_:  if all you get back is the grep command (or nothing at all) then gdm has already been stopped
<charlie-tca> in Window Manager, Keyboard tab, are the shortcuts for the window manager (xfwm)
<poptisse_> it just kept saying
<poptisse_> basically it was not recognised
<Aicasn> what was not recognized?
<poptisse_> when i did
<poptisse_> sudo service gdm stop
<CDelia> yay!
<poptisse_> it did not do anythng
<CDelia> Thanks Charlie
<Aicasn> do  ps ax | grep gdm
<poptisse_> ok two secs
<Liv-> thank you, charlie-tca
<poptisse_> ok did that
<poptisse_> It returned some lines some of it in red
<CDelia> I have a cat on my back
<Aicasn> how many lines?
<poptisse_> 7
<poptisse_> I cant copy and paste it as am talking to u via a windows 7 laptop lol
<CDelia> I don't understand, cat's just think oh look there is Chris, I am going to turn him into a couch by laying down on his back while he is laying down.
<Aicasn> poptisse_:   /usr/bin/sudo /usr/sbin/service gdm stop
<poptisse_> CD - What they're actually doing is displaying they're dominant over you and they're in charge - dont let them lay on u or they wont ever stop it
<CDelia> lol
<CDelia> Its too late for that.
<Aicasn> then feed one to your dog.  the rest will get it
<CDelia> She is like 6 years old. Far set in her ways
<poptisse_> gdm stop/waiting
<Aicasn> poptisse_: /usr/bin/sudo /usr/sbin/service gdm status
<Liv-> lol CDelia
<poptisse_> gdm stop/waiting
<poptisse_> I think it has stopped lol
<Aicasn> hit up arrow until you get back to the  ps ax|grep gdm  line then hit return
<Aicasn> how many lines now?
<poptisse_> ok two secs
<poptisse_> 1
<Aicasn> grep --color=auto gdm?
<poptisse_> 2037 tty2  S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto gdm
<Aicasn> good
<Aicasn> now go sudo run your nvidia installer
<Aicasn> follow the directions carefully.  when it's done do   /usr/bin/sudo /usr/sbin/service gdm start
<Wizard> good evening
<Aicasn> hey wiz
<poptisse_> what do i do now lol
<poptisse_> just enter
<poptisse_> sudo run
<poptisse_> ?
<poptisse_> or
<poptisse_> sudo run your nvidia installer
<poptisse_> the installer is on my desktop
<poptisse_> I cant run it from the terminal
<Aicasn> lol. sure you can
<poptisse_> I have to go back to the desktop
<poptisse_> well
<Aicasn> the desktop is a folder in the filesystem
<poptisse_> I gotta find out whats it called :l lol
<CDelia> Now aparently I need a bath. My cat is licking my head.
<poptisse_> two secs
<poptisse_> cd again dominant she is marking her teritory as she does not like the smell of u
<CDelia> lol
<CDelia> I guess so
<poptisse_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.09.07.run
<poptisse_> Its called that
<poptisse_> so how do i make it run that
<Aicasn> so let's find it.   do    find -type f -name "NVIDIA*" /home
<poptisse_> ok
<Wizard> what are you doing?
<Aicasn> giving poptisse_ some tips on CLI linux :)
<poptisse_> paths must precede expression /homne
<Aicasn> bah.   find /home -type f -name "NVIDIA*"
<poptisse_> Wizard - basically ubuntu 11.04 is a pile of BS and gives me awful screen tearing and no turning on vsync aint working
<poptisse_> simples lol
<poptisse_> it just gave me
<poptisse_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.09.07.run
<poptisse_> which i alreayd knew....
<poptisse_> lol
<Aicasn> it didn't give you the path?
<poptisse_> yeh
<poptisse_> Desktop
<Aicasn> type out the entire line please
<poptisse_> ok /home/blackberry/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.09.07.run
<Aicasn> so do    cd /home/blackberry/Desktop; chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.09.07.run; sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.09.07.run
<poptisse_> :l what on earth are u
<poptisse_> some linux nerd lol
<poptisse_> ok two secs
<Aicasn> the  ;   mean separate commands.  either type it with the smicolons or do each command separately
<Aicasn> cd ...
<Aicasn> chmod ...
<Aicasn> sudo ...
<Wizard> dammit, i shouldn't stay here any longer
<Aicasn> are we bothering you?
<charlie-tca> !language | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wizard> no, i installed gnome3 for test and i really like it
<Wizard> charlie-tca: sorry again
<charlie-tca> You know those language police ;)
<poptisse_> ok
<Aicasn> picky picky picky. live in a police state.  chat in a police state.  it never ends....
<poptisse_> Thats that installed
<poptisse_> now
<poptisse_> root@blackberry:/home/blackberry/Desktop
<poptisse_> what now lol
<Aicasn> so   /usr/sbin/service gdm start
<Aicasn> and /usr/sbin/crossfingers
<Aicasn> (^^^that was a joke)
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> Back on the desktop - now do i test to see if its tearing still?
<Arpad2> my Network Manager doesn't show DSL connection, can be this error resolved?
<Aicasn> move a window
<poptisse_> Tears like a mother-plucker still
<Aicasn> try the xorg.conf modification again with the new drivers  (backup first. it will have changed)
<poptisse_> Strange i found a thread with my exact issues lol and they're alll saying 10.10 works perfectly lol
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> How do i backup? lol
<Aicasn> cd /etc/X11; sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<Aicasn> again, can be separate commands
<poptisse_> Aicasn - u able to pm for a sec i cant pm on the webchat irc client
<poptisse_> took me to
<poptisse_> blackberry@blackberry:etc/X11$
<poptisse_> take it that it backed up
<Aicasn> ls -l xorg.conf*
<Aicasn> do you see both the original and the backup copy?
<poptisse_> yeh
<poptisse_> ok now lets do that composite crap again
<poptisse_> two secs
<Aicasn> m'hmm
<poptisse_> Originally Posted by Eromatic   I've seen video tearing while only running under "Ubuntu Classic without Effects" & VDPAU. I had to follow the guide (Disabling the Composite Extension) at:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU#Dis...site_Extension  ...as that corrected the issue with my 9500 GT & Video Driver 270.41.06-0ubuntu1. If intending to use Unity or Ubuntu Classic with Effects, you probably will not want to do this though...
<poptisse_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742643&page=2
<poptisse_> That is seeming to work now for everyone who has my issue
<poptisse_> so
<poptisse_> I am going to log out of ubuntu and log into ubuntu classic without effects
<poptisse_> and run these commands
<poptisse_> I pray to god this works for me
<poptisse_> or am gonna die
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> :o well i managed to do the composite
<poptisse_> and restart x
<poptisse_> without the whole error i had before
<poptisse_> lets test this out
<Wizard> studies prove that praying have no influence on probability of success in any case
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> still screen tearing
<poptisse_> BUT!
<poptisse_> not as badly as it was before
<poptisse_> i still say its broke
<poptisse_> lol
<poptisse_> 10.10 sounds like a good option ha  ha
<poptisse_> Thanks for all the help - like i said fixes it dramatically but still tears...
<poptisse_> a bit
<poptisse_> I am a perfectionist
<Aicasn> i'm happy for you :)  grats
<poptisse_> Yeh it tears a little which it should not
<poptisse_> but its not as bad as it was
<poptisse_> so am happy
<poptisse_> If it irritates me too much "it probs will" i can go to 10.10
<poptisse_> Everyone seems to complain that ubuntu 11.04 is not stable and is basically an alpha :l
<poptisse_> I just wanted to stop using windows 7 as i had no real reason to use it and wanted to try out linux
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> Wanna help with my next issue ? ha ha "being serious"
<Aicasn> please deposit 25c
<Wizard> sure
<Wizard> i'm from central europe, i'm cheaper ;P
<poptisse_> Basically
<poptisse_> I have two montiors
<poptisse_> my samsung which is infront of me
<Wizard> xrandr is your friend
<poptisse_> connected via hdmi
<poptisse_> and the other vga
<poptisse_> the VGA monitor which is mounted seems to be the primary
<poptisse_> where i want my samsung to be primary
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> i would recomment installing lxrandr
<poptisse_> ok
<poptisse_> wait...
<poptisse_> i dont want it to tear my screen
<poptisse_> i would kill u literally
<Wizard> no no, don't worry
<Wizard> it's driver independent
<Wizard> it operates on different xorg layer :D
<poptisse_> better fucking do
<poptisse_> sorry it has took me literally 14hrs to fix it lol
<Wizard> rotfl :D
<Wizard> do you haqve lxrandr installed?
<poptisse_> yeh
<poptisse_> cant locate it
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> I have installed it, but not sure what its under or called
<Wizard> alt+f2: lxrandr
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> it displays a monitor of
<poptisse_> 3280x1080
<poptisse_> which is my two monitors together
<poptisse_> and a refresh rate of 50
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> great
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> nvidia?
<poptisse_> FFS!
<poptisse_> Yes
<poptisse_> I have nvidia
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> ok, so i have no clues for you
<Wizard> there is some nvidia specific tool, nvidia-settings or something like this
<poptisse_> :l
<poptisse_> brb
<Wizard> it allows monitor settings too, but it of course does not understand xrandr
<poptisse_> gonna go on my ubuntu machine on irc two secs
 * Aicasn cheers @ poptisse_
<poptisse> correct channel?
<Aicasn> si
<poptisse> :D
<charlie-tca> Wizard: dealing with Ubuntu, no Xubuntu
<Aicasn> someone needs to wrangle #ubuntu.  it's been useless for a while now
<poptisse> This is the xubuntu channel tho?
<charlie-tca> not really correct for Ubuntu. We don't work with it everyday in this channel, even if you get someone that might be familiar
<Aicasn> poptisse:  yeah
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, yes
<poptisse> Ubuntu is crap
<poptisse> The channel that is
<poptisse> It has about 10,000 people connecting to it at once and u cant have decent chat and no one helps or replies
<poptisse> Thats why i came here
<Wizard> charlie-tca: you mean i should rise any questions about gnome3 and related stuff here? :>
<charlie-tca> You can raise/ask any question you want. That doesn't mean you will get much help with it
<charlie-tca> poptisse: sorry, thought you were on Ubuntu instead
<charlie-tca> my mistake.
<Wizard> actually i came here to give answers
<charlie-tca> Wizard: He really is using Xubuntu. Would xrander or arander give him what he wants?
<Aicasn> poptisse:  i'm not a channel elder by any stretch, but i have no problem with people coming here for help just so long as it isn't ubuntu-specific... if you have xubuntu and need help with video drivers, we can probably help you out
<poptisse> So what is the major difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<Wizard> software set
 * charlie-tca going to go hide again. Seems like he is full of errors today
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<poptisse> Whats xfce?
<poptisse> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<poptisse> ?
<poptisse> lol
<charlie-tca> Xfce is a much lighter desktop environment than Gnome
<charlie-tca> in linux, there are three major desktop environments to use, Kde, Gnome, Xfce
<Wizard> you've forgot about fvwm ;)
<Aicasn> and fluxbox
<charlie-tca> no, I did not say window managers
<charlie-tca> I said DE
<Wizard> so add ede, cde, lxde :D
<charlie-tca> Gnome is what Ubuntu is based on
<charlie-tca> Major DE?
<Wizard> the point is you can compose your desktop of whatever you want
<charlie-tca> there are many minor DE's, but three major ones
<poptisse> :l I set up my vpn - and i can see it when i go to configure vpn
<poptisse> but when i go to
<poptisse> vpn connections
<poptisse> it does not appear
<poptisse> till i restart the pc and shizzle
<poptisse> kinda annoying
<poptisse> oh ffs!! It fails on ubuntu constantly
<poptisse> It always says connection failed - but the details are 100% correct
<poptisse> so much so it works on windows and mac os x
<poptisse> :l
<poptisse> I am using pptp and it wont connect
<a001> hello. i updated 10 LTS to 11.4 and now my machine won't boot
<a001> it just sits at the grub prompt    sh:grub>     help please
<Aicasn> 11.04?
<a001> yes sorry. 11.04
<Aicasn> i don't know grub well enough to help...maybe someone else?
<a001> ok thanks
<poptisse> Aicasn
<poptisse> Able to help with my vpn issue?
<poptisse> I can also see its an issue with ubuntu lol its defiantly not my vpn
<Aicasn> i don't do vpns, just basic networking stuff.   check settings, check firewalls, etc.
<poptisse> The settings for the vpn are correct
<a001> any ideas on the grub problem?  machine is useless until i can get it to boot
<poptisse> the firewall no idea lol how to access that
<Aicasn> poptisse:  go through menus. try settings.  look for firewall-related stuff
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<charlie-tca> It works if you did not install windows, too
<a001> will read. thanks, charlie-tca
<poptisse> It seems others are having issues - i wonder why it wont work
<poptisse> Especially on linux
<poptisse> Found a work-around just dont know how to do it
<poptisse> possibly help ai
<poptisse> Your the command king
<poptisse> :o 2 secs
<poptisse> i could do this myself if i try lol
<charlie-tca> poptisse: hint for IRC... type the first couple of letters of a name, hit TAB key
<charlie-tca> it will complete the name for you
<poptisse> oh ok
<Wizard> just like in terminal
<charlie-tca> Gets our attention better with the full nick
<poptisse> :l no could not get that to work
<Aicasn> won't work without an acutal irc client.  web chat doesn't count
<poptisse> I have noticed people are saying they can connect fine using terminal but the gui wont connect
<poptisse> How on earth do i connect to a vpn via terminal
<poptisse> I found a tutorial on my vpn's site but i cant make sense of it
<poptisse> aicasn pm me and ill copy and paste it
<poptisse> wait
<poptisse> You can all view it here: http://pastebin.com/c4ZntMXp
<Aicasn> poptisse:  i really can't right now. it's almost 4:30 here and I need to get wrapped up for the week.   sorry :/
<poptisse> ok
<poptisse> Wizzard or charlie could u help me make sense of the tutorial?
<charlie-tca> Wizard: ???
<charlie-tca> Brand new user to linux and Xubuntu ^  ^  ^
<Wizard> charlie-tca: ?
<charlie-tca> poptisse needs some help with the vpn tutorial, running it in terminal
<poptisse> I need to extract a file on my desktop to /etc/ using terminal
<poptisse> stuck at that first
<poptisse> I think i have done it lol two secs
<poptisse> :D
<poptisse> ok worked that out
<Wizard> poptisse: thi is your first day on linux?
<poptisse> Yes
<poptisse> :l
<poptisse> I managed to follow the tutorial correctly
<poptisse> and i did the
<poptisse> pppd call server command like it said
<Aicasn> you'll be fine.  most people give up on their first day
<poptisse> it does not appear to of done anything
<poptisse> No
<poptisse> It has not connected or anything
<Wizard> yeah, if you survive first week you'll be fine
<Wizard> after 2 months it's too late
<Wizard> ;P
<poptisse> You able to help with this issue?
<Wizard> with vpn?
<Wizard> no
<poptisse> I need to connect to my work VPN - i work from home so its a must
<poptisse> The issue is linux not the vpn
<poptisse> so its working out how to connect
<Wizard> poptisse: my wife had cisco vpn working on xubuntu
<poptisse> Nah its not a cisco vpn
<Wizard> openvpn?
<Wizard> openvpn works ootb
<poptisse> openvpn on linux?
<poptisse> How do i install that - i tried kvpnc and had issues asking for keys and shit
<poptisse> Where i dont have any of that info
<poptisse> and did not require it for openvpn on windows
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> the only issue with openvpn i had was under windows :d
<Wizard> maybe we come from different worlds
<poptisse> Ya able to help me install it?
<Wizard> do you have configuration file for it?
<poptisse> Yeh
<Wizard> install this: network-manager-openvpn
<poptisse> You'll have to tell me the full command
<poptisse> sorry
<Wizard> apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<Wizard> this should enable importing ovpn config files from network manager
<poptisse> E: Option -openvpn: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<Wizard> huh?
<betamark> anyone having trouble getting autofit guest to work in vmware workstation after upgrading to 11.04?
<betamark> i reinstalled tools, reran the setup script and still no autofit
<poptisse> Wizard my bad got it working
<Wizard> dunno, i boycott vmware
<Wizard> command or vpn?
<poptisse> Ok terminal has installed it what next
<poptisse> the command i got working
<Wizard> click network menu, select vpn, add connection
<Wizard> click import, choose file, done
<Wizard> if it fails, you can allways use ovpn client from termina;
<poptisse> so
<poptisse> network connections - vpn - import?
<poptisse> ok done that
<Wizard> 3:1
<poptisse> it says it failed because of no valid vpn secrets?
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> sorry, poptisse, i'm really tired and sleepy :<
<poptisse> These are the exact files i have used for openvpn on windows
<poptisse> :( lol
<Aicasn> signing off. take care guys
<Aicasn> have a good weekend :)
#xubuntu 2011-06-25
<paul_> what do I do when the package manager fails with an update?
<rana_> hi
<rana_> i'm having some problem installing wine from the software center
<rhin0> installed xubuntu 10.04 -- can't get dual screens to work card -- nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310] (rev a1) have downloaded proprietary drive -- anyone?  previously I have had no problems with dual screen.  in settings/display it only shows one screen :(
<rhin0> "twinview"?
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I want to try Xubuntu and was wondering what the difference between the alternate install cd and normal install cd is? I only have 650mb blank CD-R's and noticed the alternate install is the only one that would fit
<charlie-tca> The normal cd is a GUI installer, the alternate install cd is a text based installer. Both result in the same installation
<rhin0> any way I get the old type menus of xfce circa xubuntu 10.04 working with the xfce of ubuntu 11.04?  -- I don;'t like them
<Rodensky> Using Xubuntu 10.04, suddenly I got a dialog window with the following text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632198/
<gr8m8> Rodensky: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Rodensky> no
<Rodensky> not that i know of anyways
<Rodensky> i never installed it
<gr8m8> you probably don't then - did anything happen after the popup?
<jarnos> I consider installing mythbuntu on xubuntu. If I install mythbuntu-desktop, xfce4-notifyd and thus xubuntu-desktop will be removed. I suppose upgrading is not as easy, if I remove xubuntu-desktop.
<Rodensky> i never installed it
<Rodensky> o sorry
<Rodensky> wron button
<Sysi> jarnos: easier than when you have two metapackages.. it will upgrade every single package and doesn't care about desktop-metapackages
<Rodensky> I lost sound again
<poptisse> Can anyone explain the following -
<poptisse> Open CompizConfig-settings manager (if you don't find it, just install it from Ubuntu Software Center).      Enable Workarounds -> Force full screen redrews (buffer swap) on repaint     Disable Workarounds -> Don't wait for video sync
<poptisse> The specific part being disable workarounds -> Don't wait for video sync and Enable Workarounds -> Force full screen redrews (buffer swap) on repaint
<Rodensky> please help me with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632266/
<poptisse> I have an issue with compizconfig settings I am not too sure how to apply some settings for a fix i am rather confused about it.
<gr8m8> Rodensky: you need to find what you installed that has kde controlling the sound and remove it/configure it it seems
<Rodensky> gr8m8, how do I do that?
<gr8m8> Rodensky: in the package manager I would search the installed packages for kde
<gr8m8> phonon is kde's sound server
<Rodensky> gr8m8, I need the KDE packages for several softwares I'm using, is there no way to fix the problem without removing the packages?
<gr8m8> Rodensky: I don't know what or where starts kde's phonon sound server or what to do about it - maybe someone in #kde might know
<Rodensky> ok thanks!
<gr8m8> luck
<urnenfeld> Hello, I have installed xubuntu in a desktop where I had previously kubuntu. First one is not getting properly the screen resolutions as the second. Is it somewhat known or an easy fix?
<jarnos> Have anyone else experienced that resuming from suspend to RAM is occasionally very slow in 11.04?
<BlackBerries> I have just done a fresh install of 10.10 and installed openvpn via the terminal. I import the config file - and the apply button is grayed out so I can't save the vpn and connect.
<Mandrew> hello
<Mandrew> is there a plug in for thunar that displays the amount of files under the folder so i dont need to enter it to find out?
<charlie-tca> Mandrew: you agreed to folow the guidelines when you enter the channel. Please do so.
<charlie-tca> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BlackBerries> openvpn wont work in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to make vpn work
<Mandrew> BlackBerries, you already have a vpn settings panel in xubuntu that you can use, its just to add the vpn server settings into that
<BlackBerries> It wont work
<BlackBerries> It just constantly says
<BlackBerries> connection failed
<BlackBerries> Though the details are correct
<Mandrew> ok
<BlackBerries> It's not VPN side its something wrong with xubuntu
<BlackBerries> I have got it working in ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop with openvpn
<BlackBerries> but for some reason
<BlackBerries> it does not want to work on xubuntu on my desktop
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> well i have no idea right now how to fix the vpn problem you have just changed to xubuntu myself
<Cenbe> Have you tried vpnc? Works well here.
<BlackBerries> I don't have a cisco vpn
<BlackBerries> it says
<BlackBerries> connection refused :l
<BlackBerries> ffs
<BlackBerries_> Mandrew: hey
<BlackBerries_> sorry i d/c
<Cenbe> Is there a way to disable autocomplete in Thunar's location dialog (ctrl-L)?
<Mandrew> np BlackBerries_
<Mandrew> did you get the askubuntu.com post?
<xubuntu545> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu545> sono nuovo e vorrei far si che le estensioni si vedano sempre
<xubuntu545> come fare??
<madnick> Hello, I'm getting: "reboot not tainted", and my computer refuses to reboot/shutoff
<madnick> I have tried some grub settings, like acpi=force, pci=reboot
<madnick> but no luck
<mayko> so I just reinstalled Xubuntu11.04 and my home folder is on another partition
<mayko> but try as I might I can't seem to get my fstab settings right
<nady> למי היגעתי
<mayko> UUID=f6fb50fc-6709-47be-beeb-f1448e8a42ff /home 	reiserfs defaults       0       2
<nady> ?
<mayko> when I get to the username/pswd screen and log in, it blanks, displays text too fast to read, and then returns me to the nsr/pswd screen
<mayko> works fine if i comment out that line
<mayko> halp! <3
<GridCube> i don't know why but my installer started a "complete upgrade of the system"
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> i dont want that
<mayko> aaaaaaand fixed. had to update the crypttab file so that the encrypted partition could be mounted on login :D
<andyc> god are all nicks registered :S
<moetunes> no
<andyc> thankgod oh well guess ill need to ind a unregistered nick later and get helkp later :)
<Mandrew> is there a Déjà Dup back up tool like software for xfce/ xubuntu?
<stoerenungeheuer> hello there, does anybody know, how to tell xfce4 to rotate *all* displayed in the panel by 90 degrees?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> you can rotate the text?
<stoerenungeheuer> thats what im asking
<GridCube> mmm i see
<GridCube> no idea soryy
<GridCube> r^
<Poptisse> "First, copy the easy-rsa directory to /etc/openvpn." - Where can I locate easy-rsa?
<Wizard> good evening
<Poptisse> Hey wizard
<Poptisse> Fixed the screen tearing, but now stuck with openvpn ha ha
<Poptisse> I like how an official ubuntu tutorial does not even tell ya where easy-rsa is lol
<Wizard> both locate and apt-cache gave no results
<Wizard> neither my wisdom ;P
<Poptisse> whats the command? I'll do it myself if not i will have to create it i guess
<Poptisse> though it makes out it alreayd exists
<stoerenungeheuer> so the content of the xfce4 panel cannot be rotated by 90 degrees? (everything, incl. text)?
<Mandrew> i want my xubuntu to be in pirate
<stoerenungeheuer> oh, nevermind i found the xfce channel :)
<Mandrew> hehe
<Wizard> in pirate?
<charlie-tca> Mandrew: use deja-vue ? It will work the same as in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> well, no
<charlie-tca> deja-dup is the right one for backup
<Mandrew> charlie-tca, so there is no "native" back up tool then for xfce?
<charlie-tca> Not one written by the Xfce developers, no
<charlie-tca> anything that works in GTK would be a good choice, though, since that is what Xfce is based on
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> aah well ill give it a go then, just wanted to stick with everything in xfce ;) im a new user of xfce and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is based on Ubuntu, so that whatever is in the Ubuntu Repositories should work with it
<charlie-tca> It saves a lot of work if you don't have to re-write everything
<Mandrew> that is true
<Mandrew> lol software center just gave up on me :)
<Mandrew> oooh no not that tosser again ;)
<charlie-tca> I just use Synaptic Package Manager
<Mandrew> i started up task manager and killed the process, that made it a bit happier
<Mandrew> actually im wondering is there a security software that one can install in *buntu that works like you have usb-stick/ memory card as a "verification key" with out it you cant login on the computer
<charlie-tca> I don't know. You could store the entire /home directory on USB and remove it when you are not at the computer. Then all your data would be safe
<charlie-tca> You can Encrypt the /home, and carry the stick with you at all times.
<Mandrew> that is a bloody smart thing
<Mandrew> but then again a usb-stick cant store that much info, so it kind off falls on that
<charlie-tca> How much? 128gb, 256gb?
<Mandrew> well not that much though
<charlie-tca> Then a 256GB thumb drive would be big enough
<charlie-tca> You could keep the entire operating system on it, even, if the system will boot from usb
<Mandrew> but i dont know if one can make mot than one /home but that would in its self kill the purpose with it, if one have a usb-stick on lets say 16 gb, its just to store the info one wants on it
<Mandrew> the carry the sensitive info on that
<charlie-tca> You only need one home, you divide it into partitions to use both the hard drive and usb stick, like
<charlie-tca> making /home/mandrew/most_of_my_music and /home/mandrew/encrypted_data_on_usb
<charlie-tca> The OS doesn't care how many partitions /home/mandrew is split into, as long as they are valid partitions
<Mandrew> so i can pin a /home on two different partitions?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> I do it on some of my systems
<charlie-tca> I have /home/charlie/
<Mandrew> that is some deep stuff
<charlie-tca> and /home/charlie/VirtualBox and /home/charlie/Music and /home/charlie/Downloads
<charlie-tca> all on three hard drives
<charlie-tca> Nothing says they must all be in one drive, but it does cause problems if they are not all there at boot
<Mandrew> how do i wright that into the installer? i have made a swap, /, and a /home on my OS
<charlie-tca> You use manual/other partitioning, and create what you want
<charlie-tca> Where that little box is to choose the mount point, type it in instead of picking one
<Mandrew> ok
<charlie-tca> It took me a few times to get the partitions I wanted. It was not a one time shot for me
 * charlie-tca might be a little slow sometimes, too
<Mandrew> that is wicked stuff though
<charlie-tca> Some of the power of linux
<charlie-tca> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<charlie-tca> There' s some more information on it, but I haven't read all that.
<Mandrew> ok cool ill add that to my wicked list
<Mandrew> QtParted is that for gnome or kde?
<Mandrew> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<Mandrew> !QtParted
<charlie-tca> q apps are usually kde, g apps are gnome/gtk
<Mandrew> aah ok
<charlie-tca> gparted is the one you want
<Mandrew> yea that is the one im used to
<Mandrew> i havent used kubuntu that much, its not really my flavor, looks like broken x-mas tree decoration to me :S to much stuff going on there
<Mandrew> aah well charlie-tca  thanks for the tip with the partitions
<charlie-tca> yw
<charlie-tca> I am the same way with Kubuntu, I do test it, but it is very hard for me to use it.
<Mandrew> yes the same with gnome 3 and unity
<Mandrew> to much things going on there
<charlie-tca> Unity is great for the beginning linux from windows user.
<charlie-tca> They expect it to be differenct, and it is. But it is quite easy for them to learn.
<Mandrew> i think that xubuntu is a great newbie distro
<charlie-tca> It is more aimed at intermediate users with some experience. Ubuntu installs almost everything the new user needs. Xubuntu doesn't do that.
<Mandrew> the one who thought of making it possible to open folders in the terminal is a genius
<charlie-tca> It is harder to get some stuff working in Xubuntu that "just works" in Ubuntu
<Mandrew> you think? i havent had any trouble so far
<Mandrew> so long one stick with the stuff in software center you be ok i reckon
<Mandrew> but i dont know what newbies normally try to do or where they mess up
<charlie-tca> Well, like the issues with vpn, which normally works in Ubuntu. Some of the video issues, are not in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> also, Ubuntu-One fails badly for us
<Mandrew> like play back of videos?
<Mandrew> yea i saw that a user had some trouble to install openvpn earlier today
<Mandrew> ubuntu-one doesnt have support for anything els than ubuntu yet or have i got that all wrong?
<charlie-tca> I think kubuntu has ubuntuone, and windows might too, now
#xubuntu 2011-06-26
<Mandrew> charlie-tca, ok
<GridCube> i don't understand midori
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> if it imported the bookmarks... where are them?
<GridCube> :/
<gNewPower> Hi everybody.  As a "refugee" from Ubuntu's "Unity" I was delighed to see how good Xubuntu has become. I love it all - its fast, elegant, powerful, and does not consider that users are morons.  One regret only: Thunar cannot tab.  Any chance of that being implemented in the not too distant future?  thanks!
<charlie-tca> gNewPower: Most likely will not happen
<gNewPower> charlie-tca, why?
<charlie-tca> because the xfce developers are working hard to make other things work.
<charlie-tca> Tabs are not scheduled for the next release, which is due in January, so "not too distant" isn't there
<gNewPower> ok, and they do a great job. just that tabbing is conventient to move/copy files. better than 2 windows for usre
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> makes sense
<gNewPower> thanks for the info :-)
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<charlie-tca> I have never used tabs, so two windows seems pretty normal for me.
<gNewPower> no big deal, really.  It is so wonderful to be back to a well designed, rational, desktop manager, file manager, setting application ,etc.
<gNewPower> Xubuntu is pure joy for me
<charlie-tca> I will pass the kudos on to the Xubuntu team
<gNewPower> I imagine that they must be getting such praise from all over the world now
<charlie-tca> It is good anytime to hear good things
<gNewPower> with the Unity and GNOME3 madness, Xubuntu really really really looks like the place to be now
<gNewPower> cya later :-)
<vinky> whats the easiest way to change the time/timezone in xubuntu?
<vinky> think I got it
<jarnos> Resume from suspend to RAM took more than a minute; please see dmesg: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74130307/dmesg2
<jarnos> A lot of time is spend in between 606.158648 and 667.104721
<jarnos> there exists /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw
<jarnos> Why does resume takes that long time?
<moevus67_> hi how to see mac address ?
<Sysi> type ifconfig in terminal
<moevus67_> of course , thanks
<kylex> Всем привет
<jack_lt> is it possible to rm pulseaudio from Xubuntu 11.04?
<Sysi> of course
<Sysi> use whatever package manager (frontend) you prefer
<jack_lt> hmm that is not a of course in the world of Ubuntu ... are you sure?
<jack_lt> it isn't that simple on Ubuntu at least
<jack_lt> it is almost impossible on Ubuntu to be honest with you
<Sysi> i'm sure it is on xubuntu
<jack_lt> ok that would be cool
<jack_lt2> http://fpaste.org/C2Kb/
<Sysi> indicator-sound is applet on panel and xubuntu-desktop metapackage for easy installation
<jack_lt> right, that doesn't seems like a problem
<jack_lt2> hmm it is possible to control the souncard with alsa mixer via the volume panel applet
<jack_lt2> looks good
<jack_lt2> xfce might be my new Gnome2 ;)
<jack_lt2> you guys are busy possibly since Unity? ;)
<jack_lt2> is xubuntu an official ubuntu version?
<Sysi> official derivative
<jack_lt> ok
<xubuntu044> Hola :D
<elros> hi
<xubuntu036> Hi! I'm installing xubuntu into my new netbook samsung N145 plus...
<xubuntu036> how many partitions i have to create?
<xubuntu044> iḿ installing xubuntu on a ext2 partition is better than ext4 ? or revert mi choice and choose ext4
<Cenbe>  /win 3
<Cenbe> oops...
<Mandrew> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Mandrew> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<roderick> Need help connecting to wireless printer
<xubuntu905> hello
<xubuntu905> anyone of you using mozilla nightly?
<Josesordo> Chrome here
<Mandrew> can i do tabs in folder with xubuntu?
<Mandrew> folders*
<Sysi> thunar doesn't have tabs
<Mandrew> that was what i thought :( been looking for it though ;)
<Sysi> you can change default filemanager to be nautilus or dolphin
<Mandrew> na i like thunar actually :D
<Mandrew> it have some really neat stuff
<Mandrew> really easy to use too
<Mandrew> dolphin is the one in kubuntu right?
<Sysi> yup
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> the bar on the bottom of xubuntu is just a bar right?
<Sysi> yup
<elros> Mandrew: you can try pcmanfm, it's the default fm for lxde and it has tabs
<Mandrew> i dont really need tabs though
<Mandrew> and i dont really like pcmanWM though :)
<Mandrew> i really like thunar its neat and nice
<Mandrew> this is the first distro i havent installed and modded for hours
<Mandrew> this is what i have done to my install: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/y6d0skr8/1_006.png
<elros> the default config is pretty goof in xubuntu
<Mandrew> you reckon?
<Mandrew> how have you modded it?
<Sysi> i changed the panels totally.. now i'm on gnome-shell
<Sysi> workspaces feel stupid, i maybe have to go back to xfce
<Mandrew> ok, but you have gnome-shell in xubuntu?
<Sysi> i tried it but unicode broke on xfce4-terminal, on fedora now
<Mandrew> yea i dont like gnome-shell at all
<Mandrew> ok
<elros> you can have gnome-shell with natty + PPA (which breaks Unity) or with oneiric
<Mandrew> ok
<elros> I'd say for a regular user it's not worth the hassle, better to wait for oneiric
<Sysi> unity felt otherly better, but menu is clearer on gnome-shell
<Mandrew> well i hope xubuntu dont use gnome-shell in the future
<elros> and on xfce, I removed the big icons panel and moved the main panel to bottom
<Sysi> Mandrew: xubuntu will always use xfce
<Mandrew> good
<Sysi> it's the idea of it :P
<elros> you can install many different desktop environments in the ubuntu clan, but xubuntu will always use xfce as default
<Mandrew> i really dislike gnome-shell and im no fan of unity either
<wears_Fedora> ello
<wears_Fedora> Anyone care to offer up some Windows printer sharing assistance?
<jarnos> elros, I removed the auto-hide-show panel, too. Sometimes it was on the way and I don't open applications that often.
<jarnos> elros, I removed the auto-hide-show panel, too. Sometimes it was on the way and I don't open applications that often.
<octep> my computer boots from natty just fine however it wont detect the hard drive however the hard drive has a debian based os, and it works great.
<octep> the ubuntu installer doesn't see my hard drive on alternate cd
<lyczkowski> Hi
<lyczkowski> Once question , how make icons apear on desktop with full name?
<lyczkowski> Not short
#xubuntu 2012-06-18
<Astro-nut> Hi.  In Xubuntu 12.04,  is it possible to run several log-in screens, each on its own VT?
<Astro-nut> Anyone???
<GridCube> Astro-nut, yup
<GridCube> the same way that with any linux
<Astro-nut> I tried but couldn't.  In the past I used this HOWTO: http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/howto/03/ but now Xubuntu doesn't use GDM
<Astro-nut> Is there a HOWTO on how to do it.  My Google-fu must not be so good because I couldn't find anything.
<Unit193> Lightdm is what Xubuntu is using.
<GridCube> !xinit
<ochosi> Astro-nut: the key would be to start multiple X11 sessions, you don't need to do that with the desktop-manager (like gdm)
<GridCube> asterismo, use xinit
<ochosi> Astro-nut: what might also help your google-fu: xubuntu now uses lightdm (like ubuntu)
<GridCube> xinit -- :1
<Astro-nut> I should mention that I need three X displays on VTs 5-7 and that they should load on boot.  Is this possible with xinit?
<GridCube> ok, was startx
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> ok, but that launches
<GridCube> root
<linuxjones> hello all, im using synergy to connect to a computer connected to my tv, and i have it all set up so that it starts when i log in, the only problem is i would like to be able to use it to log in! or maybe not have to log in at all since its being used as a media server of sorts, but i cant find a "automatically log in as _____ user " in options anywhere, any help?
<Unit193> Yep, just edit /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<vrkalak> o/
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vrkalak> Unit193: they let just anyone in here
<vrkalak> :-D
<linuxshine> what is the default sound driver used in xubuntu is it alsa?
<Unit193> Pulse.
<linuxshine> is there anything that normalizes audio system wide?
<Unit193> You can install pavaucontrol to set sound.
<linuxshine> what is the default Volume Control in xubuntu I see no about buttons
<hobgoblin> indicator-sound is probably what you are looking at
<linuxshine> thanks
<linuxshine> Is indicator-sound capable of handling ladspa plugins
<ochosi> linuxshine: indicator-sound is (as the name suggests) only an indicator for your volume and sound
<ochosi> linuxshine: the question you should be asking is: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43950/how-can-i-apply-a-ladspa-plugin-to-a-pulseaudio-stream
<linuxshine> it was pavucontrol :) thanks
<linuxshine> and thanks for that link ochosi
<ochosi> np
<qwentin> I need help with compiz, I do not have decoration and that kind of sucks because I would like to have a close minimize and fullscreen button, any help?
<qwentin> oh mouse died, I'll ask again tomorrow after my batteries charge.
<xubuntu081> I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 and I am running 2 monitors.  I can not figure out a way to get a window to move to the other monitor.
<knome> xubuntu081, drag it
<hobgoblin> I'd suspect you need to set it up as 'one' monitor
<knome> xubuntu081, note that the layout might be not what the physical layout is; eg. the monitor physically on the left might be virtually on the right
<knome> xubuntu081, (in that case you need to configure more, but dragging should work)
<xubuntu081> I can't just drag the windows... my mouse cursor will change just fine, but when i drag a window with it the window gets stuck as if there were no other monitor
<hobgoblin> xubuntu081: I 'think' you can set them up in Settings - Settings Manager - Display
<hobgoblin> but I installed arandr and used that
<xubuntu081> arandr will only show me one monitor as well
<xubuntu081> and display settings will not open
<xubuntu081> the only place i can actually make any changes is in nvidia
<hobgoblin> ok - well make them there then - I did the same after I'd installed the nvidia driver
<xubuntu081> i think i need the "twin view" setting working, but I can't get it to work
<xubuntu081> everytime i save the change and reset x it goes back to the settings i have now
<hobgoblin> is it saving the changes to xorg.conf?
<xubuntu081> I tell it to
<hobgoblin> you don't need to reset ... make the changes - save to X Conf file, then quit and reboot or logout
<xubuntu081> k, i'll give that try, thanks
<xubuntu599> hobgoblin - I got the nvidia to save the twin view.  It is not botting up my panels right now, is there a way to force that or do i need to reboot?
<hobgoblin> xubuntu599: try Alt+F2 xfce4-panel
<Jonne_> so this morning i booted xubuntu and found the wallpaper isn't rendering, compiz now uses whatever was on the screen before as a wallpaper (like when you finished a game of patience in windows)
<Jonne_> anyone else had this issue yet?
<xubuntu599> it tells me that the panel is running already
<hobgoblin> xubuntu599: are your screens both the same resolution - mine aren't and I lost one with twin view - had to fiddle to get it back
<hobgoblin> Jonne_: not using compiz
<Jonne_> http://i.imgur.com/gZHPB.png
<Jonne_> screenshot
<xubuntu599> i just figured it out in panel settings, they were still set to a screen that no longer exists
<hobgoblin> :)
<xubuntu599> everything is working well now, thank you so much!
<xubuntu599> windows are dragging and everything
<hobgoblin> cool
<xubuntu599> thanks again!
<hobgoblin> welcome xubuntu599
<Jonne_> guess i should ask this in #compiz
<hobgoblin> I'd not know sorry - not used compiz for years
<hobgoblin> I just know it's not default in xubuntu
<Jonne_> yeah
<Jonne_> but it worked fine last week
<Jonne_> so i guess an update must've screwed something up
<hobgoblin> I'd assume so
<Jonne_> nothing related to xfce or compiz got updated
<Jonne_> just some virtualbox stuff, apt stuff
<Jonne_> nautilus
<Jonne_> gir1.2
<Jonne_> i'll try rebooting again
<hobgoblin> so a bunch of stuff not in a default xubuntu got updated and don't work now
<hobgoblin> oh - gone
<Jonne_> don't have this issue with gnome fallback + compiz
<Jonne_> although it still loads the xfce panels
 * Jonne_ tries gnome3
<Jonne_> seems like none of my desktops work properly now
<Jonne_> gnome-fallback works but looks a bit weird
<hobgoblin> that's not much fun :(
<Jonne_> yeah, i guess you sort of have to pick one desktop and make sure to not install others
<Jonne_> mixing always gets a bit weird
<hobgoblin> to be honest I stopped doing that a long time ago - either real partitions or vbox here now when I want to look
<Jonne_> well, the reason i'm on xubuntu is because gnome3 won't play nice with dual screen and my radeon drivers
<Jonne_> at least xubuntu still wants to be a real desktop without trying to cater for touch
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> no need for compiz here though ;)
<Jonne_> yeah, might just turn off compiz
<Jonne_> for some reason netbeans has huge fonts everywhere in gnome
<Jonne_> can't work like that
<Jonne_> edited xfce4-session.xml so it would load xfwm4 by default, and this magically fixed everything
<Jonne_> i even still have compiz
<Jonne_> and notifications are properly rendered again
<Jonne_> so i guess compiz was running twice for some reason
<DG_Firleigh> Is it possible to permanently mount MS Windows Shares in Xubuntu?
<Jonne_> in /etc/fstab, yeah
<DG_Firleigh> Are there any prerquisites? I presume I will at least need to have installed sambafs.
<Jonne_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/ something like this
<Jonne_> there are many guides, just google cifs and fstab
<DG_Firleigh> I'll get on the case and give it a go. Thanks!
<astraljava> Jonne_: Thanks for helping out! You started out great, but then regressed a bit. :) We try not to give 'google it' as a support answer. Direct links to instructions are better, OTOH.
<DG_Firleigh> Looked at the link - looks straightforward but pride comes before a fall!
<Jonne_> astraljava, it's just that i couldn't find the guide i used, so i gave him some keywords to use in case that one failed him
<astraljava> Jonne_: I understand. Of course it's better than nothing. And anyway, you gave a direct link in the first place, so a job well done nonetheless. :)
<Jonne_> i agree that "just google it" isn't a great answer, but sometimes the right keywords are what someone needs
<astraljava> Yeah, but there's the chance of finding the not-so-great tutorials, resulting in even greater problems. :)
<Jonne_> the problem with the one i linked is that the password is in /etc/fstab
<Jonne_> the better guides use a seperate file to store the password
<astraljava> Yeah ok.
<Jonne_> i wish there was a better way of doing this in general, because if your smb server goes down, you'll get all sorts of weirdness and sometimes you can only recover from it by rebooting
<Sysi> put mount to crontab with @reboot ?
<Sysi> or maybe gvfs-command in user's autostart
<Sysi> I don't know if those prevent problems, I can't get windows shares to work with two windows boxes
<Tegal> Hi folks, complete Xubuntu newbie here, but looking forward to getting to grips with it.  I just bought a new mobo & CPU (Asus M5A78L-M LX V2, AMD Athlon II X3 460, 8GB RAM) and I've installed Xubuntu Desktop x64.  On the system I also have a DeLock IDE PCI card, but Xubuntu doesn't seem to be picking up drivers for this hardware.  Any suggestions what I can do?  The mobo only has SATA connections and I was hoping that the DeLock woul
<Tegal> Apart from that Xubuntu seems to run very nicely
<Sysi> Tegal: you can't see disks connected to that pci-card even with gparted?
<Tegal> correct, i think i need drivers
<Sysi> probably
<Tegal> i was hoping that the IDE card would allow me to access DVD drives even in the BIOS, but no such luck.  had to create a bootable USB key with xubuntu and got the OS installed that way
<Tegal> this is the hardware http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_70098/merkmale.html
<Sysi> what's the name for that device in the output of "lspci"?
<Tegal> hmm, unfortunately I
<Tegal> I'm at work right now and not on the system
<Tegal> was hoping for some general instructions I could try at home tonight
<Tegal> but maybe I should log on from the machine this evening
<Sysi> basic instruction is to google with "<device name> ubuntu" but I couldn't find any info
<xubuntu004> Hi. I want to know if I can install xubuntu with a athlon xp 1700 +, and 256 MB memory PC133?
<Sysi> xubuntu004: that RAM is quite little, if you want to use webbrowser or something
<Sysi> if you wanna try, lubuntu would be better
<xubuntu004> may it run with 256 MB Ram ?
<Sysi> should run, can't say how well
<xubuntu004> I´m using a lite XP and its toooooooooooooo slow.
<xubuntu004> I´ll try it out
<Tegal> thanks sysi, maybe I'll log on again tonight when i can access info on the system itself
<Sysi> that would be better
<Ayazen> good evening
<SandJ> xubuntu004, I installed Xubuntu 11.04 on a 400MHz PC with 256 MB RAM.  Yes, it loaded, but I couldn't do anything useful with it.
<SandJ> (Oops, NOW I spot their 'quit' notice)
<qwentin> can I get help with compiz, I do not have decorations and Im pretty sure that I need that in order to have minimize fullscreen and close buttons on my windows, to can I somehow get these?
<holstein> qwentin: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/8270/how-do-i-install-compiz-in-xubuntu ...especially the "do you really want compiz in xubuntu" ;)
<martinphone> HELP!! very urgent
<martinphone> I need to take a screenshot of a whole webpage, but I cannot use the screenshot app because I need the whole page, not just the part I see in the screen
<martinphone> if offtopic, please write an appropiate channel
<oui> on windows, there's snagit :s
<pleia2> martinphone: the "print screen" button takes a screenshot of the whole screen for me
<martinphone> pleia2, is that a ff app?
<pleia2> you can also try using gimp, which has more fine-tuned options (including delay)
<oui> think he means +scroll
<pleia2> martinphone: ff?
<martinphone> firefox
<pleia2> no, it's the screenshot app
<hobgoblin> pleia2: I think he means the WHOLE page - not just what you can see
<pleia2> oh
<martinphone> yes, the whole thing
<pleia2> no idea then
<oui> :)
<martinphone> screw it, deadline in 12 hours
<oui> martinphone: what's the page, I'll do it from windows for you - since im so clueless on here
<martinphone> oui, wait...
<martinphone> http://hihihi100.wikispaces.com/Espa%C3%B1a+durante+el+franquismo+%281939-1975%29
<oui> or if you have icq, msn we can also talk there (since im dual booting); or i'll come back
<oui> just that page?
<martinphone> just that page
<pleia2> this is quite off-topic now ;) can you guys take this private or elsewhere?
<oui> sorry, ok gimme 5 min
<martinphone> i disabled prvt messages due to spam I believe
<hobgoblin> then -offtopic :)
<oui> martinphone: come to ##333 or #defocus let's say
<oui> brb
<martinphone> 333...
<martinphone> im in 333
<oui> ##333 double hash
<martinphone> HELP AGAIN!! If I install Gnome web photo to use shutter, will i destabilize my xubuntu 12.04?
<martinphone> appreciated
<SDX> I can't imagine any software from the Precise repositories breaking anything in 12.04.
<SDX> You should be fine if you install Shutter through the Software Center.
<martinphone> noob question
<xubuntu556> Does anybody know if there is a way to get my caculator keyboard shortcut to work in xubuntu?
<GridCube> keytouch editor
<GridCube> it should simply work btw
<GridCube> or maybe not, in any case keytouch editor xubuntu556
<xubuntu556> ok, yeah it doesn't work now, but i'm installing keytouch
<xubuntu556> thanks!
<jrmy> how should I go about learning about how to properly use any linux distro, more so to further my knowledge?
<jrmy> learning commands to use with the console would be appealing firstly
<jrmy> but I just have no idea how to teach myself anything useful
<jrmy> I'm starting to wonder why I care to use linux anymore
<Abhijit> hi. whats the keyboard shortcut to invoke the application menu?
<Abhijit> like alt f1 in gnome?
<jrmy> alt f2
<Abhijit> no its not
<Abhijit> it brings the run dialog
<jrmy> ah, guess I don't know what you're talking about.. I'm a noob myself
<jrmy> sorry
<f3e> Good evening
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> xubuntu doesn't see the cd in the odd, after ejecting it and putting it back
<Daemonicc> How do I disable X from starting on boot? I want to boot to CLI. I have googled and googled and nothing works
<SandJ> Daemonicc, you need to... oh.  (S)he's gone.
<tsalagi1> Hey, I'm installing Xubuntu now. And I was trying to use a keyboard in another language
<tsalagi1> But on the next area it asks for my info and it comes out in another language, and so won't accept the input
#xubuntu 2012-06-19
<Unit193> zz_Htbrdd: Please don't use away nicks.
<jaz> Hi. I'm kinda a linux newbie and I'm installing xubuntu atm, if i wanted to have separate partitions of /home/ and st uff, i'd partition my hdd and select the mount point for each one as a different so i'd have one partition as / for a mount point, another as /home/, etc right?
<jaz> ah well, i assume that's what i'm suppose to do if i wanted a seperate partition for /home/ so i went ahead and did it
<jaz> hope it works :P
<reborn> hi
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubottu> gnomefreak, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca, cody-somerville or knome
<Yankees52> niggas
<ball> Is there software for Xubuntu that can talk to a Palm PDA, perhaps send it files?
<Unit193> Last I looked, not well.  You can get a package list that might with the  "palm pilot" search key.
<ball> Hmm... let's try pilot-link
<ball> Hmm... looks as though that may be for the older serial-port ones.
 * ball experiments
<NJD89> Is Xubuntu less taxing on the computer than regular Ubuntu?
<baizon> NJD89: yes
<baizon> it is more primitive :)
<baizon> NJD89: what hardware do you got?
<NJD89> baizon, My apologies. I didn't realize that somebody had responded. It's a 1.7Ghz Centrino with 2GB of RAM and a low-end Intel intregregrated graphics. I forgot which model.
<baizon> ok :)
<NJD89> How does Lubuntu compare? I just heard of that one.
<baizon> lubuntu is a lightweight DE
<baizon> but imo it doesnt have much features too
<NJD89> I use to run Gentoo "back in the day", but I'd much rather have something that's simplistic and ready to go. Just tired of having this older laptop chug along with Vista and I don't feel like going back to XP.
<baizon> with xfce you get  a full desktop
<baizon> yes, i know what you mean :)
<baizon> i like just to install it and go
<baizon> not first configure and compile for hours
<NJD89> So Xubuntu would probably be the better choice then. I want something lightweight, but not where it takes away from a decent desktop.
<Unit193> You could try a live usb/cd of both and see what one you like best, and what works best for you.
<NJD89> Exactly. It was fun to tinker with, but I find it to be a waste of time unless you're idea of living life is spending it in a void of trivial commands with compilations and configurations. Haha
<baizon> thats a good idea
<baizon> test both and then choose :)
<NJD89> I've used XFCE fairly often some years back, but I've never heard of LXDE until now. Perhaps I will try the live cd as suggested.
<baizon> for me LXDE is too simple
<baizon> some desktop features are missing that i use
<baizon> like the panel goodies
<NJD89> Yeah, the screenshots are looking pretty basic.
<NJD89> This laptop may be old, but it's not THAT old. Haha
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu335> Hi my friend
<xubuntu335> Do you speak french, please ?
<olbi> where are files .mo?
<olbi> i forgot it :P
<hobgoblin> all over the place - locate *.mo
<SandJ> What is the default email program for Xubuntu 12.04?   (KMail has corrupted a bunch of my emails AGAIN so it has to go.)
<Marzata> SandJ: T-bird
<Marzata> SandJ: also mail :)
<Marzata> SandJ: or mailx :)
<SandJ> Neither mail nor mailx are installed.  I meant GUI email programs.  I assume T-bird is Thunderbird, yes?
<SandJ> There is no mailx in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<gabx666> Hello. I dual boot my box Arch/Xubuntu. I am doing a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04. GRUB2 is already configured on the Arch side, and I do not want install again any bootloader with Xubuntu 12.04. It seems the installer won't let me not installing a bootloader
<cousteau> double-clicking a desktop folder uses Thunar even though I've set Nautilus as the default file viewer
<ochosi> cousteau: you probably would have to let nautilus manage the desktop
<cousteau> ochosi, but Thunar doesn't do anything with the desktop, right?  the desktop is a separate thing that just calls Thunar when opening a directory
<cousteau> or at least I thought that in XFCE desktop and file manager were separated
<ochosi> yes they are
<ochosi> xfdesktop is usually managing the desktop
<ochosi> but it's a rather old piece of xfce
<ochosi> that's why they wanted to rewrite it
<cousteau> so it's xfdesktop the one that opens Thunar
<ochosi> possibly it's hardwired to thunar
<ochosi> but i dunno, i'm just speculating
<ochosi> check git.xfce.org to be sure ;)
<cousteau> (don't tell me about hardwiring; I've actually been doing that all this morning)
<ochosi> hehe
<cousteau> well, this would require to be considered.  I thought thunar was totally optional (which is nice, so that I can use whichever file browser I like)
 * cousteau is trying to read the xfdesktop sources to find the thunar dependency
<recon69_lap> tring to get a microSD card to work but I cant find how to access it after putting it in the card reader?
<cousteau> doesn't it get automatically mounted?
<cousteau> or appear in the desktop?
<cousteau> or in "Computer", or in /media?
<cousteau> if so, maybe you need to modify the grub  (I had this problem in LXDE back in the day; maybe it's the same one)
<recon69_lap> cousteau: no, no  indication of anything happening, there is no "Computer" in xubuntu as far as i can find. I'v tried both in the card reader and through a usb device. no sign of it mounting
<xubuntu979> how can I make if i've a keyboard usb & mouse...... theirs functions are interrupt
<cousteau> recon69_lap, well, in Thunar, Ctrl-L and type /media
<xubuntu979> excuse me, i had xubuntu 12.04 on hol perntium 4 ram 536
<cousteau> xubuntu979, that doesn't make sense, USB keyboard + mouse should work fine as 2 separate devices
<cousteau> (_should_)
<xubuntu979> not for me cousteau my xubuntu lost this devices during i work.....i don't know why?
<recon69_lap> brb, reboot :)
<cousteau> xubuntu979, no idea
<cousteau> what does lsusb say?
<xubuntu979> hao could i install in xubuntu keyboard + mouse usb stably
<xubuntu979> how could i install in xubuntu keyboard + mouse usb stably?
<recon69_lap> hmm, guess I'll have to try in a windows machine and see if the SD card is working, getting no indication that it recognizes it ;(
<cousteau> recon69_lap, wait, I'll look for the grub thing
<cousteau> ok, in /etc/default/grub I had to add "pciehp.pciehp_force=1" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<cousteau> so it was changed from   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   to   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pciehp.pciehp_force=1"
<cousteau> then I did   sudo update-grub   and after rebooting, SD cards were plug and play
<recon69_lap> cousteau: I'll reboot and see if it works
<recon69_lap> cousteau: what was the update command again?
<cousteau> sudo update-grub
<cousteau> after editing /etc/default/grub
<cousteau> (you need permissions to do that)   gksudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<recon69_lap> right, reboot again and see
<cousteau> so many reboots can't be good...
<recon69_lap> cousteau: no joy, sd card not showing as far as i can see. works in phone. I'll have to try again later, thx for the help
<cousteau> ouch...  that was my last (and only) bullet
<cousteau> maybe...  what filesystem is it?
<cousteau> sudo fdisk -l    # may help
<recon69_lap> cousteau: I would assume some sort of FAT, cant remember that far back
<recon69_lap> but it's not mounting at all, so probably not the format
<recon69_lap> anyway, I'll have to try again later.
<recon69_lap> bye
<xubuntu884> Hello
<xubuntu884> I'm trying Xubuntu through a live usb, and I'm asked to enter the login and the assword. What should I enter ?
<reborn> you still there?
<xubuntu884> @reborn : who ?
<reborn> @xubuntu884, you need help?
<xubuntu884> @reborn : yes, I need help.
<xubuntu884> @reborn : I'm trying a Xubuntu through la live usb
<xubuntu884> @reborn : I get a screen prompting for a login/pwd
<xubuntu884> I've tried ubuntu/xubuntu/"nothing"/root/admin bit nothing's working
<xubuntu884> any ideas ?
<hobgoblin> if you are being asked for the password in the livecd there is something wrong with it
<xubuntu884> okay
<reborn> he use live usb.
<xubuntu884> I'm using a live usb, but I installed Xubuntu on a 1GB memory stick
<xubuntu884> maybe it's too small ?
<reborn> no, it seem perfect to me, and which you created a usb booting?
<xubuntu884> @reborn : what's the question ? I created the live usb with "unetbootin"
<hobgoblin> you need to check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<hobgoblin> you shouldn't be asked a password
<reborn> is this your first time to use linux? Just curious.
<SandJ> Odd.  Two days ago someone else asked about the live USB sking for a username and password.  That wasn't you too, was it, xubuntu884?
<hobgoblin> xubuntu884: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<xubuntu884> @hobgoblin : okay I'm going to check the md5sum
<recon69_lap> what with dialogs in xubuntu, I try do a save as in gimp and the dialog is unusable because it does not fit on screen!!!!
<xubuntu884> @reborn : I'm running Ubuntu since a while now, why ? :)
<hobgoblin> I would - if that's ok then reboot and check the integrity from the menu - but I can't see that being a problem
<hobgoblin> recon69_lap: click +alt
<xubuntu884> @SandJ : That wasn't me
<reborn> well, unetbooting is not my favorite, so i prefer startup disk creator
<hobgoblin> recon69_lap: left click +alt then you can grab and move it so you can maximise or whatever you need
<recon69_lap> hobgoblin: thx, that will work :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<xubuntu884> I checked the integrity of my Xubuntu iso, it is OK
<xubuntu884> I'm now checking the integrity from the menu
<xubuntu884> "error found in 1 file !"
<xubuntu884> I'm going to re do the live usb with startup disk creator
<xubuntu884> I've created another Xubuntu live usb with another usb stick, another iso, and another software...
<xubuntu884> ... now it works : no login/pwd ! :)
<xubuntu884> thx
<reborn> good
<xubuntu884> :)
<xubuntu884> bye
<hobgoblin> cool
<jonne> i installed the ubuntu indicator plugin and put it in my panel, but it shows (part of) the global menu too
<jonne> is there a way i can turn it off?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> explain
<baizon> jonne: remove the appmenu pkg
<hobgoblin> jonne: do you still have a whole bunch of different environments installed
<malv> how many developers work on Xubuntu
<jonne> tnx baizon
<jonne> i overlooked that, apparently
<malv> It doesn't seem like there is that many because this major usability bug is still not resolved.
<Unit193> Purge the package you installed, then sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends $ubuntuindicatorplugin-packagename-here
<baizon> malv: which one?
<malv> the gtk3 move bug
<baizon> malv: did you wrote a bug report?
<malv> all gtk3 apps jump around the screen when you click on them
<malv> yea
<jonne> i had uninstalled everything related to appmenu, but then installed indicater-plugin using this guide
<jonne> http://xflinux.blogspot.be/2011/01/get-ubuntu-like-indicator-applets-and.html
<malv> it has activity on it but its been sitting there for weeks
<baizon> malv: i dont have that bug? can you record a video please and post it?
<recon69_lap> can't find my wallet :(
<baizon> jonne: dont install it, its broken
<baizon> jonne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-appmenu-plugin/+bug/922615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922615 in xfce4-appmenu-plugin "Does not work anymore on 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1001936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001936 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "GTK3 Grab/Move Triggered on Mouse Click" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<baizon> that needs to be fixed
<jonne> second line ccontained an appmenu package, and i overlooked that
<malv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir2IDxFKBFA youtube video of the bug
<malv> window jumps to the bottom right of the screen
<jonne> baizon, it seems to work for me :/
<malv> makes using gtk3 apps very aggrivating
<baizon> no it wont work right
<hobgoblin> malv: oh - I got that - wondered what it was - though I did not have it prior to installing xfce 4.10
<jonne> the order of the icons is wrong, but it works
<malv> be sure to say the bug affects you
<malv> it occurs on every system ive seen
<baizon> hmm, i never had such a bug
<jonne> sound menu and everything
<hobgoblin> well I didn't have it with vanilla xubuntu - only once I installed the 4.10
<baizon> jonne: yes, but it wont work right
<malv> try reading more pdfs with evince
<malv> you'll notice it when the document you are reading flies across the screen
<baizon> hmm i will try that out
<malv> basically it seems non-deterministic as far as I can tell
<baizon> but imo its a xfce bug, not xubuntu
<malv> cant really figure out exactly what triggers it
<baizon> malv: have you tried xfce 4.10?
<malv> you just have to click around a while
<malv> no
<baizon> because im using xfce 4.10
<malv> are you using 4.10
<malv> ok, so it might have been fixed there
<malv> post that on launchpad
<hobgoblin> baizon: I get it with 4.10 - I didn't before
<hobgoblin> or didn't notice it
<baizon> hmm
<malv> i get it on all machines with a stock xubuntu 12.04 install
<malv> tried with amd, nvidia, dual screen, single screen
<baizon> sec, testing
<malv> havent tried intel
<jonne> i think that bug's invalid, as it clearly works on 2 systems I use
<malv> you need to click around and do focus switching between windows
<malv> eventually it gets triggered after a while with gtk3 apps
<hobgoblin> malv: +1 to that last comment
<SandJ> malv - I just watched that video - I thought it was me clicking poorly.  I've been getting that on 12.04; don't remember it occurring before I upgraded.
<hobgoblin> I've not noticed anything every time the same
<SandJ> I use my PC all day and probably get that app-grabbing about once a day.
<malv> i get it a lot because I do a lot of PDF switching
<hobgoblin> malv thinking about it - I get it most with tbird
<malv> tbird isnt gtk3
<malv> never seen it with thunderbird
<malv> only gtk3 for me. gedit, software center, evince, ect...
<baizon> ok back
<baizon> tested it for 2 min
<baizon> didnt had that bug even once
<reborn> hey you guys, where i can find the global menu in command?
<baizon> reborn: i dont undestrand your question, sorry :(
<reborn> you know global menu like mac?
<baizon> yes sir
<baizon> reborn: http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/OMG+!+XFCE+Global+Menu+%5BPPA+Ready%5D?content=146102
<baizon> something like this?
<reborn> weird, yesterday, i did went there, and installed, but like a caution to not install.
<baizon> reborn: yes, dont install it
<reborn> why is that?
<baizon> reborn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-appmenu-plugin/+bug/922615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922615 in xfce4-appmenu-plugin "Does not work anymore on 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reborn> oh
<baizon> yes
<Ritchie> hello
<knome> hullo
<SDX> Hello.
<SDX> If I enter "TEMP=$(acpi -t|cut -b 16-17)"°C" && echo $TEMP" into a terminal, I get the temperature of my CPU, but if I try to use it with Genmon I get "TEMP=$(acpi: No such file or directory".
<SDX> Does Genmon have a different way of handling &&?
<knome> TEMP=`(acpi ..)` ?
<xubuntu475pain> hi people. i am facing an unusual issue here, even since 6 years of linux usage, running xubuntu on Acer one 722 netbook, suddenly, freezes, resart, grub says, nothing to loade, placed the xubuntu usb, stuck in the middle, turned off, in few hours got the xubuntu running but no mouse, no usb mouse, and no sound in the pannel, any ideas?
<SDX> "TEMP= ..." assigns the output of the next command to the TEMP variable.
<SDX> "$(acpi -t|cut -b 16-17)" is the command set to TEMP.
<SDX> "'°C'" is the bit I want to append to the output of "acpi -t ..."
<SDX> "&& echo $TEMP" prints whatever is stored in TEMP.
<SDX> It works perfectly on the terminal, just not in Genmon.
<SDX> xubuntu475pain: Is your keyboard a USB keyboard?
<astraljava> SDX: How do you enter that to genmon? What's the config file?
<Unit193> SDX: Workaround, add it to a file and set the env as bash, then run that file.
<SDX> astraljava: I opened Genmon's properties window and entered it there.
<astraljava> SDX: I was going to suggest what Unit193 just did.
<Unit193> Also, is it using SH?
<SDX> Unit193: That's currently what I'm doing.  It works, but I'd rather have it all in Genmon's configuration.
<Unit193> bash -c 'TEMP=$(acpi -t|cut -b 16-17)"°C" && echo $TEMP'  ? :P
<SDX> No, I didn't preface it with sh.  That's probably the problem.
<SDX> Thank you.
<Unit193> sh won't handle it, bash will
<Unit193> ...I think: http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/234/137/5c4.jpg
<SDX> "bash: TEMP=$(acpi: No such file or directory"
<SDX> Huh.
<SDX> Well, it works with a script, even if Genmon is no longer neatly contained in its own configuration files.
<Unit193> You forgot -c
<SDX> "bash -c TEMP=$(acpi -t|cut -b 16-17)"°C" && echo $TEMP"?
<SDX> It's given me a lengthy error that doesn't fit in my panel.
<Unit193> Alright, well bash file works. :P
<astraljava> Well, it WorksForMe™
<churl> Help:  After recent updates, I am unable to login to any window manager or the recovery console.  Screen flashes to bootup text, then black, then back to the login screen.  Guest session works fine
<Leafy> Hi, I'm having some problems installing a Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit on an EeePc, am I in the right place ?
<Leafy> In fact the main problem is a crash at the end of the install, while doing the "grub install dummy"
<Unit193> Ubiquity crashing isn't ever really a good thing, did the desktop work? You could just use the !alternate installer.
<Leafy> Anyone here ?
<Leafy> Can't take a screenshot as it crash but took a picture : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/20120620001201.jpg/
<GridCube> Leafy, as Unit193 said, you could try the alternate installer
<GridCube> or get into the live cd and use boot-repair, get it from here https://launchpad.net/boot-repair
<GridCube> and try to see if it can install grub
<Leafy> Thx, I'll try that
<Leafy> Remind me : using the alternate I have to chose the package I want ?
<Unit193> Not really.
<GridCube> not really
<Leafy> Ok, so, what does alternate stand for ?
<GridCube> it doesnt load graphical desktop
<GridCube> its just text
<GridCube> but its the same installation
<Leafy> ok, so I can try to install it, and if it works i'll just have to load it after
<GridCube> Leafy, try the boot-repair option first
<GridCube> its faster, and if it works you dont have to download a new iso :P
<Leafy> Gonna try that
<Leafy> I was told the problem can be resolved by using acpi=off option
<martinphone> are dns something I can change?
<martinphone> or just content providers such as web pages?
<knome> you're able to change the dns servers you're using.
<martinphone> is opendns a joke or does it work?
<knome> no idea
<Leafy> Thanks for the help, gonna make some cofee and try that :)
<xubuntu877> Hello
<Unit193> martinphone: Can you explain a bit more?
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<xubuntu877> yes, I tried to install xubuntu but at the end the installation it just freezes and doesnt do anything
<xubuntu877> so im forced to push the power button
<xubuntu877> and when I turn it on again it the computer wont move past the the load up screen
<martinphone> Unit193, i wont be using opendns, just asked for it due to BT's ban of tpb
#xubuntu 2012-06-20
<hammo> i just upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04, i was running 3 monitors, 2 x screens, one for onboard and one for old radeon card. after reinstall i cant get both s xscreens to show. i have setup exactly the same bar new hdd. I still have old hard drive. what conf files should i be looking at to find difference in setup. I'm running xubuntu. did fresh install from dl ISO
<hammo> ?anyone?
<hammo> can anyone list where display conf files are in xubuntu?
<hammo> i found file:///home/hammo/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml and it has all 3 monitors listed
<gompa> hi does someone know the best way to test the new theme refresh ?
<gompa> how would one: git-clone the repository to easily stay up to date.?
<Unit193> cd ~/.themes && git clone link-to-github-location
<Unit193> Then, to update cd ~/.themes/Greybird/ && git pull
<gompa> thanks :)
<Unit193> You trying the white branch?
<Unit193> So, that would be git clone -b bright-menus https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird.git
<hammo> can anyone list where display conf files are in xubuntu please
<Unit193> Not /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?  Also, may try arandr for dual monitor setup.
<hammo> hmmmm, i dont have Xorg.conf :( but i found file:///home/hammo/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml that lists monitors just cant get 2nd xscreen to display. 1 xscreen for onbaord 1 xscreen for old radeon card.
<hammo> used to work before upgrade, just need to know conf files to compare so i can setup as before
<gompa> unit193 thanks but i dont really see any difference (only in the  file manager the location bar icons are different and the menu is white
<xubuntu230> so, when i press the volume keys on my keyboard it shows a volume control, but it doesn't affect the actual volume.
<anenzymaticboom> I have a problem with crontab.  I can execute a command from the terminal fine, but when I try via crontab it does nothing... I have tried various solution from the interwebz maybe y'all can help
<Unit193> Alright, what's the command?
<Unit193> And, if you open a sh terminal, does it work there?
<anenzymaticboom> the command is "background" is a executable shell script
<anenzymaticboom> and yes when I run it from a terminal it runs fine
<pleia2> are you using the full path to the program in the crontab?
<anenzymaticboom> the shell script is just one line (aside from the header) "xfdesktop --reload"
<anenzymaticboom> yes
<anenzymaticboom> full path yes
<pleia2> and to the shell executing it? /bin/bash /full/path/to/background
<anenzymaticboom> */1 * * * * bash -c /home/hans/bin/background
<anenzymaticboom> log:
<Unit193> bash -c, everyone forgets the -c
<anenzymaticboom> I have bash -c...
<anenzymaticboom> Jun 19 23:55:01 hans-xubuntu CRON[29940]: (hans) CMD (bash -c /home/hans/bin/background) Jun 19 23:55:01 hans-xubuntu CRON[29939]: (hans) MAIL (mailed 1 byte of output; but got status 0x00ff, #012)
<pleia2> huh
<Unit193> (You did, she forgot, it's my craziness) You don't happen to have a mail server on that? :P
<anenzymaticboom> not sure...
<anenzymaticboom> how can I check that?
<Unit193> type   mail
<Unit193> (Not technically, but oh well)
<anenzymaticboom> hans@hans-xubuntu:~$ mail No mail for hans
<anenzymaticboom> nope
<Unit193> Not sure if you can redirect output, or error output to a file.
<anenzymaticboom> I am not getting an error... its just not doing anything
<Unit193> And did/do you have to set display?
<anenzymaticboom> not sure...
<anenzymaticboom> what might that be?
<Unit193> Tells it what display X11 is running on.
<Unit193> export DISPLAY=:0
<anenzymaticboom> would that be cron issue or a xfdesktop --reload issue?
<anenzymaticboom> because the xfdesktop command works perfectly fine when I run it from the command line
<Unit193> Well, best to add it to the script.
<anenzymaticboom> crontab or the shell?
<Unit193> Well, you can add that to either crontab or /full/path/to/background
<anenzymaticboom> cool
<pleia2> when you're launching from cron you don't have the same environment variables as from a shell, so things like DISPLAY may not be set (not sure if DISPLAY itself is the issue here, but environment variables tend to be it)
<Unit193> Just   DISPLAY=:0   in crontab -e
<Unit193> And it using SH, that's not cool either.
<pleia2> sh in ubuntu is dash, not bash
<anenzymaticboom> so... (1) add DISPLAY=:0   in crontab -e (2) change bash to dash
<anenzymaticboom> right
<anenzymaticboom> ?
<pleia2> no no, you probably want to be using bash
<anenzymaticboom> ok
<anenzymaticboom> DISPLAY=:0   in crontab -e, should that go anywhere particular in the file?  above below the command?
<anenzymaticboom> current crontab -l :
<anenzymaticboom> SHELL=/bin/sh
<anenzymaticboom> PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/home/hans/bin
<anenzymaticboom> DISPLAY=:0
<Unit193> Remember to use pastebin.com
<anenzymaticboom> */1 * * * * bash -c /home/hans/bin/background
<Unit193> Pretty much, see if that works better.
<anenzymaticboom> IT WORKS!!!!!
<anenzymaticboom> Thanks GUYS!!
<Unit193> Sure, welcome.
<anenzymaticboom> Can we just hold on for one more min, to make sure it is working?
<Unit193> Speaking of such   The following packages will be upgraded: cron
<anenzymaticboom> Oh snap, it works like a charm!
<anenzymaticboom> so what did DISPLAY=:0 do?
<anenzymaticboom> if you do not mind explaining...
<Unit193> pleia2?
<pleia2> basically it tells the shell what monitor/display/place to output the results to
<anenzymaticboom> so would I need that for other sripts as well?  Like when I was trying to trouble shoot myself, I tried to execute a command that essentailly opened a txt document in an editor... it also failed
<pleia2> for graphical programs, yeah probably
<anenzymaticboom> ok
<anenzymaticboom> well thanks
<anenzymaticboom> anyway I can tip?
<pleia2> hehe
<anenzymaticboom> Well have a good night/day depending on where you are.
<anenzymaticboom> I will praise this IRC and spread the good word.
<Unit193> You already have it set, so fi you just add more to crontab that need a gui you are set already.
<anenzymaticboom> thanks... now how do I quit this IRC... solved.  Good night
<xubuntu883> Hey, is there any way to change an option for the color of selected tabs?
<Unit193> In what program?
<xubuntu883> just overall, but the program I've noticed it in is bluefish
<Unit193> Each program may or may not have a setting for that, if I understand what you want.
<xubuntu883> yeah, i wasn't sure if there was a generic setting for active tabs in xubuntu or not
<untaken> I use spotify in xfce, I would like to stop and pause the music with a keyboard shortcut. Is there anyway I can do this. It shows up in the task bar, where I can pause it from there; but would like to control it via the keyboard. Any ideas?
<astraljava> untaken: It seems we could use examples from this page: http://kothar.net/index.php/blog/30-spotifydbus
<astraljava> untaken: Noticed there an update at the end of the page, linking to an app providing the mappings. Will have to check it out.
<untaken> me takes a look (thanks)
<untaken> astraljava: sweet, did the job. thanks mate :)
<Chintu> Hey, What is the System requirment for Xubuntu? :)
<Chintu> I mean, CPU?
<Chintu> May i run it on p4 1.7Ghz, 512MB SDRAM, ? :)
<Chintu> Hope i'll get the reply soon :)
<knome> should work ok, though don't expect it to be a rocket
<Chintu> Aww!
<hobgoblin> I use a p4 here - but I do have more RAM
<Chintu> hmm,
<Chintu> Okay!
<Chintu> So should try out Lubuntu?
<hobgoblin> up to you - I'd try xubuntu first ;)
<Chintu> Hmm,
<Chintu> So, i gonna try both then!
<Chintu> First X and L
<Chintu> I've tried, Ubuntu, but, it didn't work at all
<Chintu> But, Just, Yesterday, i come to know that there are many kinds of Unbuntu, I just, googled..
<Chintu> XUbuntu just impressed me!
<Simooon> what didn't work about ubuntu? the install?
<Chintu> No! I installed it on Window(Wubi like somethin)
<Chintu> and Starts after more than 5 mins
<Chintu> And then, When i do something, it hangs :/
<Simooon> ahh, that's probably not the fastest way to use it, it is more a kind of way to check it out
<Simooon> how old is your computer?
<Chintu> I don't, I brought it from a Computer shop, when my p3 stopped working!
<Chintu> It's second hand :/
<Simooon> so it's quite old?
<Chintu> Nope! It doesn't look old at all :/
<Chintu> I just, bought a mother board that is old..
<Chintu> And others are new!
<Chintu> There's too RAM one is of 512 MB and another is 128 MB << Is than can be a problem with Ubuntu?
<Chintu> two*
<Simooon> well that sounds somewhat old to me ;-) I think xubuntu, lubuntu or some other lightweight system would be great for your computer
<Chintu> Yeah!
<Chintu> I'll try Xubuntu first!
<Chintu> It should work!
<Chintu> may i take a name of Linux Based operating system, what i used and it was good?
<Chintu> Okay, I used and an operating system linux based. It was Gnome something.. And it worked good..
<Simooon> I did not understand that question, could you rephrase that?
<Simooon> ahh ok
<Chintu> It was mint something!
<Chintu> But, The only problem was, It corrupts my Another HDD everytime I connect :/
<Simooon> there are many gnome based operating systems, most distros have more than one desktop environment to choose from. Linux mint is widely used and there is a gnome version
<Chintu> Hmm, My question is that, If, It worked good, So Xubuntu can?
<Chintu> it worked good on Linux Mint*
<Chintu> Sorry for my bad english
<Simooon> I'm sure you could solve your HDD problem, though I have no idea what it is, perhaps you should ask on a mint channel or generel hardware channel about that, xubuntu should work as well, it is mostly a matter of taste.
<Simooon> linux mint also have a version using xfce (like xubuntu)
<Chintu> Okay, But, I am not gonna install Mint again.. I don't want my Data lose once again :D
<Chintu> lolz, I just used it, because, i've no idea that there's is a XUbuntu that can work on P4
<Simooon> p4 as in pentium 4?
<Chintu> Yeah!
<Chintu> Intel Pentium 4
<Simooon> sure
<Chintu> 1.7Ghz
<Chintu> Well, If it works good, then okay, if it doesn't... Then, There's another Unbuntu(Lunbuntu)
<Chintu> lol
<Simooon> as it is somewhat old processor I would recommend that you use a lightweight desktop environment like XFCE or LXDE both available as linux mint versions and ubuntu versions
<Chintu> Well, What should i for better performance? Can you suggest me?
<Chintu> i use*
<Chintu> No linux mint anymore :P
<Chintu> I'll get the Xubuntu
<Simooon> ok, then go for xubuntu, that would be my recommendation
<Simooon> since I'm not sure how mature LXDE is
<Chintu> Okay!
<Simooon> what is your native language?
<Chintu> And it won't work.. I'll try Lubuntu
<Chintu> They both have Wubi.exe as in Unbuntu?
<Simooon> I don't think any of them use wubi, though I'm not sure
<thedark> hello, how do I change the refresh rate of a second monitor (in this case, an old TV) on 12.04?
<Chintu> Simooon: What? Xubuntu doesn't have wubi?
<hobgoblin> xubuntu does - but I'd not recommend it
<Simooon> not sure, but I don't think so, I would not recommend installing it that way anyway, does Mint use wubi?
<Chintu> Nope! Mint doesn't have any Wubi, As i know!
<Simooon> thedark, I think that is something you should do on your TV if it is even possible.
<Simooon> Chintu, I think wubi is used only by ubuntu
<Chintu> I'll use, Wubi first, I've a little knowledge about Linuxs, And if i am stuck with anything so i could use Window too
<Chintu> Simooon, Yeah, That's Why i am asking that, Xubuntu hai Lubuntu has Wubi or not?
<hobgoblin> Simooon: wubi is there in xubuntu
<Chintu> Btw, I am clear now :)
<thedark> Simoon: uh, wouldn't I use Xrandr?
<hobgoblin> Simooon: but I too never recommend it
<Simooon> hobgoblin, ok, I stand corrected :-P
<Simooon> thedark, what connector are you using for the tv?
<thedark> s-video
<thedark> xubuntu detects the TV, I am pretty sure I just have to change the refresh rate
<thedark> it was working perfectly in 10.10
<thedark> the bootup screen even showed up on it
<thedark> but it showed the refresh rate as 30hz
<Simooon> well if it worked before then I guess it should still work, don't know how though
<thedark> now xubuntu 12.04 sets it to 60hz and it doesn't display anything, despite being detected
<thedark> I am pretty sure I just gotta use xrandr to change the refresh rate
<Simooon> Chintu, did you catch that xubuntu apparently have wubi?
<thedark> I am trying to figure it out now :(
<Simooon> thedark, perhaps you should try arandr?
<Chintu> Simooon: Yeah! I guessed, It should have :p
<hobgoblin> I wouldn't use it though Chintu
<thedark> I have
<thedark> no option for Refresh Rate :(
<Chintu> But, I would like to install it through Wubi first!
<Simooon> you know that you can still dual boot without wubi, right?
<hobgoblin> Chintu: you do as you wish to - I'm just saying that I would not use it - nor would I recommend it's use.
<Chintu> Simooon: How could i? :o
<Chintu> hobgoblin: Does it slow the OS?
<Simooon> Just install it alongside windows
<Simooon> Chintu, wubi makes linux slower, though windows should not be affected.
<Chintu> But, Then, I won't be able to Uninstall it..If, i'll plan to install Lunbuntu?
<hobgoblin> Chintu: yes you can :)
<hobgoblin> you just install over the top of it
<Chintu> Hmm, Maybe, That's the problem, Why Ubuntu didn't work good on my PC :/
<hobgoblin> ubuntu wouldn't have worked well with 512Mb
<Simooon> thedark, perhaps you can use this: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=265224
<thedark> checking it out, thanks for trying to help me out
<Chintu> Hmm,
<Simooon> thedark, np
<hobgoblin> Chintu: what version of windows do you have?
<Chintu> I've told my friend to download Xubuntu for me!
<Chintu> hobgoblin: Windows XP SP2
<Chintu> I just, use it for performance
<Simooon> Chintu, perhaps you should look at some youtube tutorials on this, they can be quite enlightening
<Chintu> Oh! Youtube, Can't :(
<Chintu> It's an slow network here!
<Simooon> ahh sucks, there are great text/picture guides as well though.
<hobgoblin> Chintu: you shouldn't have any issues with that - boot the iso and then let it shrink your partition and it will install in new partitions
<Chintu> Okay! I am gonna install it tonight!
<Chintu> I'll be here with my mobile, while, i'll be installing XUbuntu!
<hobgoblin> defrag it a couple of times and have backups
<hobgoblin> Chintu: if you have ethernet you will be bale to get here in the livecd
<Chintu> I am having a USB internet!
<Chintu> So i can't
<Chintu> Thanks for your support guys! :)
<Simooon> np
<Chintu> you all are nice :)
<Chintu> I'll be here soon, When i start the Installation :)
<Chintu> brb
<xubuntu135> någon svensk här inne som kan hjälpa lite ???
<knome> !se | xubuntu135
<ubottu> xubuntu135: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<foobar55> hi all
<foobar55> someone knows about more about kernel 3.x / xubuntu / pae  to use on old ibm thinkpads ?
<foobar55> how long couldt i calculate with non-pae-kernels ?
<holstein> i cant imagine needing PAE on an old machine, but you can look for a live CD with PAE, or make one... i would probably just install and try it
<foobar55> holstein in sh ?
<foobar55> 12.04 xubuntu is without pae - but how long ? btw. so long the LTS runs ?
<astraljava> foobar55: Yes, it'll be the same kernel during the whole lifecycle of the release, just with updates of course.
<foobar55> ok - but when 12.04 LTS runs out ?? may be in three years - i put my old laptops to garbache ?
<astraljava> foobar55: I couldn't tell, but maybe some other distros will provide a working kernel, or like holstein suggested, you can roll your own.
<astraljava> foobar55: Xubuntu precise (12.04) is supported for 3 years, yes.
<foobar55> i split my P III mobile in dual core with a knife
<SandJ> foobar55, when the op sys goes out of support, it does not stop existing.  It can still be downloaded and backported updates will still appear.
<SandJ> And once an op sys is 3 years old, there is unlikely to be any need for it to be supported - everything that might go wrong has gone wrong!
<foobar55> oohhh, my thinkpads are ten years old - i hope i can use them the next ten years
<Chintu> Hello guys!
<Chintu> Weird thing happened! lolz
<Chintu> I just, Put my disc to burn it up with Xubuntu ... And my PC hangs lolz
<Chintu> I can just see.. DVD-WR's green light now
<Chintu> And hoping that... CD won't be corrupt lllz
<ochosi> Reminder/Disclaimer: -- Xubuntu Community meeting in 20min in #xubuntu-devel. --
<SandJ> Chintu, I hope you have more luck than me.  About half the CDs and DVDs I make are useless.  :-(
<Chintu> SandJ: Weird, The disc is fully blank.. after 20 minute of burning time.. I was thinking.. That, It would show inaccessible disc :/
<SandJ> Was the "test burn only" option set?
<Chintu> Nope, My PC just hanged, When i started the Burning! :/
<Chintu> It seems like hardware problem
<SandJ> ... and saved your blank CD from an untimely death.
<Chintu> I should use, The USB boot method... Can anyone help me with it? :)
<Chintu> lolz! Yeah, SandJ
<hobgoblin> !unetbootin | Chintu
<ubottu> Chintu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Chintu> Oh, I am on mobile, I should get on PC to see that link..
<Chintu> I think, I should.. Postpone it to some another day :(
<Chintu> Wow!
<Chintu> Guys, zproblem is solved :)
<Chintu> -z
<Chintu> It was hardware fault.. lolz
<Chintu> I just forgot to remove the Corrupt Harddisk from my system :D
<Chintu> Burn, Process is running smoothly right now :)
<Chintu> Wow, Completed ^_^
<Chintu> it was so fast :D
<Chintu> So, What should i do first?
<Chintu> Defrag my disk?
<SandJ> Have you removed the corrupt hard disk?
<Chintu> Yes! :)
<Chintu> It was just connected with motherboard not with.. SMPS
<Chintu> And now, I am doing defragmentation of C:\
<Chintu> Defragmented it twice.. I think,it's a good time to start installation :)
<hobgoblin> up to you - but I always turned the pagefile off before I installed next to windows - the installer won't move it and it might be in the way of making a useful size partition
<Chintu> So, I should turn off pagefile too
<Chintu> Just, Restaring my PC
<Chintu> Should i turf ogpf pagefile of all Partition or just one(C:) ?
<Chintu> turn off*
<Chintu> Sorry, If iam asking too many question.. :)
<Chintu> I am not that stupid, But, If someone helps me...Then, I use to be :p
<hobgoblin> there's only one pagefile in windows from memory
<Chintu> I'd page files from all 4 partitions :/
<Chintu> The installation is just stopped :(
<Chintu> An Error Occurred: Permission Denied
<Chintu> For more information, please, see the log file.. :/
<Chintu> The Xubuntu installation is too slow, As like Ubuntu... :(
<Chintu> I am giving 8GB space to it :p
<hobgoblin> Chintu: installing takes time
<Chintu> Nope, The cursor is taking a while to move after moving my mouse :/
<Chintu> Is it common?
<hobgoblin> I've had it on machines with low RAM
<Chintu> So, It won't work fast on my PC? :/
<Chintu> Importing from Microsoft window is an good Idea?
<hobgoblin> Chintu: have you installed it yet?
<hobgoblin> while you are installing - you have your ram trying to install and run the livecd for you to look at - all at the same time :)
<Chintu> Nope, Installation is running!
<hobgoblin> then wait till it's rebooted before you decide how fast or slow it is :)
<Chintu> Oh, That's why, It is slow?
<Chintu> lolz Okay :)
<coreyman> So I'm trying to add Aptana Studio to the xfce menu and I can't figure this out.... I've been googling and hacking for the past hour on this.
<bluesabre> Hi coreyman, Have you tried using alacarte?
<xubuntu730> Hello. I tried to install Xubuntu with a live CD, but the step of copying files never ends... What's the problem? What can I try?
<SandJ> How long is "never ends"?
<xubuntu730> more than 20 min
<SandJ> And can you see the drive light - does it stop flashing after a certain time?
<xubuntu730> yes, it stops flashing.
<xubuntu730> It restarts flashing when I click every anywhere with the mouse :p :D
<xubuntu730> but then, it doesn't flash anymore
<xubuntu730> It happened also with a Lubuntu
<xubuntu730> Now, I'm trying to install a Xubuntu-alternate...
<Chintu> It's Installed and much better speed than, Ubuntu, Thank you to All XUbuntu family :)
<Chintu> I am gonna give my whole night to understand XUbuntu :)
<xubuntu730> Where does the problem comes from when the installing process stop on copying files ?
<Chintu> Disk drive?
<xubuntu730> Chintu : I'm installing from a live CD
<Chintu> lolz, I don't know, Much about it,,.. I just joined the XUbuntu today :p
<Chintu> Okay, Guys had a nice with you all... I'll back.. With more questions and suggestions  :p
<Chintu> Take care!
<xubuntu730> I succeed installing XUbuntu with the alternate version (the installation of the desktop version was blocking at the end of copying files)
<xubuntu730> I still don't understand why I had this problem with the desktop version... maybe because it's an old PC ?
<SandJ> Could it be a fault with the downloading / burning of the CD?
<xubuntu730> bye
<faryshta> How do I add an evento to the "save screen" key? I think in english is
<elsuco> Hi.... I am having a weird issue with starting xubuntu 12.04 on a 3.2.0-25-generic kernel.
<elsuco> After the start it takes about a minute until i can use keyboard shortcuts
<elsuco> before that the Xserver will take a full cpu and xfce4-settings-helper will take about 25% of the second cpu.
<elsuco> Does anybody have an idea on what the source of this problem might be?
<holstein> elsuco: i would try another kernel to confirm that its a kernel issue, otherwise, i might tend to just wait the minute and deal with it, since i dont reboot often
<elsuco> the issue has been since kernel 3.0.* and for some reason my desktop freezes sometimes(i think it is something with the nvidia-driver, since nothing appears in syslog) and i have to restart a lot in the last few days.
<elsuco> is there some way to check the integrety of the system or something like that?
<holstein> might be... i would probably load up a live CD and force the vesa graphics driver... i would try maybe a 10.04 live CD
<elsuco> how do i force the vesa driver? is it a boot option in grub?
<holstein> elsuco: safe graphics mode
<holstein> you can hit shift, and get grub showing, and hit F6 and force safe graphics
<elsuco> ok thanks, i will try that and see what happens
<elsuco> thanks for the support
<David-A> elsuco: I'v had Xubuntu versions that used 100% cpu for a while when running xmodmap. Do you have a (long) ~/.Xmodmap ?
<David-A> no, he's gone
<KombuchaKip> Anyone else experiencing a slow applications menu?
#xubuntu 2012-06-21
<anthony> question, which is more stable xubuntu or lubuntu?
<anthony> i currently have xubuntu installed
<Unit193> You know you are asking a channel that favors Xubuntu, right?
<anthony> yes, of course
<Unit193> And generally they both use the same core.
<anthony> but, there are still some honest people
<anthony> well, here is the deal, I am not running it on old hardware, just hate the bloated interface of the mainstream fronts like kde
<anthony> just want something that works, I like xubuntu and have been using it for years now
<anthony> but just wondered about lubuntu
<anthony> not trying to offend anyone by the way
<Unit193> And I wasn't ignoring, had to look away. :(
<David-A> anthony: I briefly tried the LXDE some time ago. It was less configurable, or required more to configure, so I stayed with XFCE.
<David-A> May be better now, don't know
<Unit193> He's gone.
<David-A> right...
<David-A> Almost everyday I answer someone who is gone...
<Unit193> You are right in that it's easier if you can handle an XML file, but this isn't support topic. :P
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<asterismo> my keyboard Fn + Volumen Up does not work
<asterismo> it raises up the volume bar, but that is not the same volume of the sound mixer
<asterismo> hi, can anyone help me?
<asterismo> Fn + VolumeUp keyboard are not working
<asterismo> notification daemon shows up and down and mute.... but the volume does not change or mute
<asterismo> any ideas?
<asterismo> keyboard FN keys are affecting the device "Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400 ... etc etc]" device
<asterismo> not alsamixer
<asterismo> any idea how to change this?
<asterismo> please
<asterismo> hi there
<asterismo> testing one two
<asterismo> three
<asterismo> ;)
<Pici> asterismo: have you tried asking in #ubuntu?
<asterismo> not now, but they usually ask me to ask here
<asterismo> ;)
<asterismo> 'll try anyway
<asterismo> Pici, nobody answers me in #ubuntu
<slowz> asterismo, xfce4-volumed - volume keys daemon
<Pici> asterismo: you *just* joined, you didn't ask anything before.
<slowz> search for that package. maybe that will help you
<asterismo> Pici, i was in #ubuntu-beginners, sorry
<asterismo> now i asked in #ubuntu
<asterismo> My problem is that Fn+VolUp key shown as XF86AudioLowerVolume in keyboard shortcuts
<asterismo> commands the Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon 5400.... ] pulseaudio mixer
<asterismo> not alsamixer
<asterismo> slowz, i have that package
<asterismo> but what do i have pulseaudio?
<asterismo> i have xubuntu
<slowz> yes
<slowz> if its a map prob. xmodmap is the package to edit your key bindings
<slowz> might double check that app name
<asterismo> slowz, how xmodmap works?
<metals> hi
<metals> is there any program like Proxifier for Xubuntu?
<slowz> mecklen, what is proxifier?
<metals> a program which makes all your connections in Windows go through proxies
<metals> good for battling the censorship
<slowz> you can use a ssh tunnel
<slowz> other than that i dont know much about that kinda of thing
<metals> accepts username and password?
<slowz> no you would "ssh -D 8080 host.com" and set the proxy local to "localhost:8080"
<metals> I mean I have bought this proxy and I want to use it on Xubuntu
<metals> I know Mac has the program
<slowz> ohh sorry i dont know anything about that. im sure there is something. maybe even networkmanager supports it
<metals> that's OK, brother
<metals> :)
<metals> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<metals> and here, I can't update my Xubuntu
<genii-around> remove the file from /var/lib/apt/lists and try again.
<metals> from where?
<genii-around> eg: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages   && sudo apt-get update
<asterismo> can anyone take a look at this?
<asterismo> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=73496
<asterismo> xfce4-volumed is not compatible with pulseaudio, then not compatible with banshee or totem
<asterismo> and i cannot change volume from keyboard using Fn keys
<asterismo> i found this but it do not work
<asterismo> but the idea is ok
<asterismo> does anybody knows how to fix this?
<slowz> asterismo, did it create the .pulse config?
<asterismo> there is a .pulse folder
<asterismo> with somethings in there
<asterismo> but the script do not work for me
<asterismo> xubuntu 12.04
<asterismo> the command used in the script is pactl set-sink-mute 0 0
<asterismo> or pactl set-sink-mute 0 1
<asterismo> but in terminal shows nothing
<slowz> im sure its with the keymaps
<slowz> you have those setup as stated in the link?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> i'm running the script from terminal even
<asterismo> but nothing
<asterismo> brb
<slowz> sometimes copy and paste dont work from the web. look in those files make sure it created them correct.
<slowz> you know the more i look at that script the more i dont know what its doing lol
<domas_> hi
<domas_> is it possible to install xubuntu from a usb stick instead of burning the image to a cd/dvd?
<hobgoblin> !unetbootin | domas_
<ubottu> domas_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hobgoblin> works fine domas_ :)
<hobgoblin> at least it does if the machine you want to install to see's it as a boot medium
<xubuntu528> Hi
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu528> Thx. Anybody experiences with Nvidia drivers?
<Unit193> Could ask your question, would make it easier.
<Unit193> Also, use "Additional Drivers" to get the new driver.
<domas_> thanks, hobgoblin!
<xubuntu528> Sure, I got problems installing Nvidia from official Ubuntu application-downloader
<xubuntu528> It cannot resolve some dependencies. excuse me. one moment. I look for the message.
<xubuntu528> 1) With application-downloader i mean "Software Center"
<xubuntu528> 2) the package i try to install is "Nvidia binary X.Org Driver"
<xubuntu528> 3) the message contains: it cannot install because the package would depend on xorg.video-abi-10 but it is not going to be installed
<xubuntu528> 4) and too the package would depend on xserver-xorg-core, but the version is too new.
<xubuntu528> Anything I can work around this problem?
<astraljava> xubuntu528: What release are you using? Have you enabled some other repositories? This doesn't sound like a standard configuration.
<xubuntu528> the newest.
<xubuntu528> oh.wait.
<astraljava> xubuntu528: 'The newest' stable? Or are you running the devel release?
<xubuntu528> sorry. You don't mean the the version but the location? I have to look.
<hobgoblin> xubuntu528: 12.04 or some other release of xubuntu
<astraljava> xubuntu528: Ok, open a terminal, and c&p the output of `lsb_release -d`
<xubuntu528> I looked in the package management app. http://extreas.ubuntu.com/ubuntu. Initial system download was a mirror in germany.
<xubuntu528> lsb_release -d says: Description: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<astraljava> xubuntu528: Alright. Could you install a tool called 'pastebinit', and then run the command `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit`, and c&p the link here, please?
<xubuntu528> OK. I'll do so. It'll take a while. cause i have to do something important for 5 min. before. sorry for that.
<xubuntu528> many thx till now.!
<Sysi> xubuntu528: if you didn't do it before, check for updates and install them and maybe reboot (sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade)
<Sysi> if your mirror's cache was updated just when you updated package lists you get problems
<xubuntu528> im back. i did the update. and restarted.
<xubuntu528> but only by update manager
<xubuntu528> @astraljava: Well. `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit` says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052245/
<xubuntu528> well i see
<xubuntu528> but i cannot interpret.
<astraljava> xubuntu528: Alright, let me check on mine, one moment.
<astraljava> xubuntu528: Which of the three did you attempt to install? I see 'version 173', 'version 96' and 'current'.
<Unit193> astraljava: He's not using jockey from what I can tell.
<astraljava> Yes, that is obvious.
<astraljava> But I'm rather interested in what package is attempting to bring in a newer version of xserver, and why.
<xubuntu528> i guess i tried both. both. did not work. but i tried 96 several times
<xubuntu528> the complete message: Package dependencies cannot be resolved. -- nvidia-96: Depends: x11-common(>= 1:7.0.0) but 1:7.6+12 is to be installed. -- Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but is not going to be installed -- depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.0-0ubuntu1~) but 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.2 is to be installed
<astraljava> xubuntu528: Ok, so there's nothing surprising there. From the looks of it, this issue seems to be a problem with the mirror. I'd suggest switching to another, or possibly the official archive, then doing update and upgrade. That sounds like some packages are not available for you on the de. mirror.
<metals> people
<metals> my volume controller next to my clock has gone! How can I bring it back?
<xubuntu528> @astraljava: Sounds great. Thanks a lot. I'll try.
<metals> my volume controller next to my clock has gone! How can I bring it back?
<astraljava> metals: Sounds like you lost the indicator plugin. Right-click on panel, go to Panel > Add New Items...
<metals> doesn't show that there, astraljava
<metals> no volume
<astraljava> metals: No, it doesn't. From the list, choose Indicator Plugin (that's why I referred to it in the first place), and hit Add button.
<metals> yep
<metals> thanks, astraljava
<astraljava> No probs, happy to help. :)
<metals> :)
<metals> and anything about setting SSOCKS proxies?
<astraljava> metals: Does this article help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/24116/what-is-the-all-proxy-environment-variable-used-for
<astraljava> It mentions GNOME there, but it might work elsewhere, too.
<astraljava> I don't know, I haven't used either (SOCKS proxy nor all_proxy env variable)
<metals> I don't understand that
<metals> :D
<metals> see, I have a user name and a password, along with a IP and port
<astraljava> usually you put the credentials before the proxy server address, after the protocol (f.e. socks://user:passwd@proxy_address:port/)
<metals> credintial are username and password?
<astraljava> Yes, as I demonstrated in the example. :)
<metals> :D
<metals> I am a rookie
<astraljava> No worries, I'm just trying to point out things for future reference. :)
<metals> good
<metals> :)
<metals> I already have Tor
<astraljava> metals: I don't know anything about that, there seems to be a page about it on help.u.c but seems a bit outdated.
<metals> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<astraljava> Err... I was referring to Tor.
<metals> no
<metals> Tor works well
<metals> it works with my FF
<metals> but slow
<metals> so slow like an ant
<metals> and my aunt :D
<metals> but SOCKS is fast
<astraljava> I hear that's a drawback, yes.
<metals> worked with that on Windows and Mac
<metals> must be a way to make it on Linux as well
<metals> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65828/how-can-i-configure-proxy-authentication
<metals> look at the photo
<Marzata> is there some desktop wallpaper bug in 12.04?
<Marzata> set one, later is not there
<metals> I guess ya put that wallpaper from some other disk
<metals> right?
<Marzata> wrong
<metals> copy the wallpaper ya want on the desktop and then set the wallpaper
<metals> see if it works
<Marzata> it is in another directory
<Marzata> no other disks are connected
<Marzata> and stuff
<metals> put it on desktop
<metals> the photo ya want
<metals> then set it as wallpaper
<Marzata> actually it can't change
<metals> right click on the photo and click on set as wallpaper
<Marzata> this works
<metals> good
<Marzata> but when I right click on the Desktop
<metals> ...
<Marzata> and then preferences ... there I can not change it
<metals> don't know
<Marzata> so called desktop settings
<astraljava> Marzata: Yeah, I even have to monitors, and changing it works individually.  But both work, nonetheless.
<Marzata> well, strange, coz it worked in 11.10
<xubuntu097> my wifi starts to go relly slow.. dont remember how to get around this,  something whidt the ip6 ?????
<toshiba> hi...is good this distro for toshiba satellite 2450-101 ?
<toshiba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052457/
<toshiba> help
<hobgoblin> 256Mb of RAM - I'd probably try lubuntu tbh - though it should work with xubuntu
<toshiba> asterismo:  can help me?
<toshiba> hobgoblin:  oh thanks !!
<toshiba> hobgoblin:  i have take the alternate :D
<toshiba> 64 mb
<toshiba> ram
<hobgoblin> k - it'll certainly help with the install :)
<toshiba> hobgoblin: unfortunately I have to unplug the hard disk and put it in a notebook with no disk to install
<toshiba> the dvd rom player doesn't work
<hobgoblin> :( good luck then :)
<Myrtti> toshiba: no USB?
<toshiba> hobgoblin: thanks for the help ... you are in this afternoon if I need it?
<toshiba> Myrtti:  no boot from usb
<toshiba> only floppy disk
<toshiba> and dvdrom i think
<hobgoblin> toshiba: in and out
<toshiba> hobgoblin:  ok
<hobgoblin> but there are lots of people in and about :)
<toshiba> :-D cool!
<toshiba> i hope that this distro will work because i put yesterday ubuntu 9.04 and is slow
<hobgoblin> well there's only one way to find out - but I'd suspect it's not going to be particularly snappy
<toshiba> i have try slitaz-3.0-xvesa but it was block on my asus f7kr-7s033c and not mount it on toshiba o try  :(
<xubuntu480> i download xubuntu iso
<xubuntu480> wat to do now
<xubuntu480> help plss
<baizon> xubuntu480: burn it or make a bootable usb drive
<xubuntu480> i dnt have a cd drive
<xubuntu480> and usb boot is not workin can
<xubuntu480> i install it to my hard drive
<xubuntu480> like ubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu480: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> xubuntu480: your using windows right now?
<xubuntu480> win xp home edition
<baizon> xubuntu480: then i recommend this -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<xubuntu480> but it is too large file
<xubuntu480> cant i install small linux distro to my pc over win
<baizon> xubuntu480: ?
<baizon> how big is your hard drive?
<xubuntu480> 80 gb
<xubuntu480> with four partions
<baizon> so shrink your partition
<baizon> run wubi
<baizon> then when your in xubuntu use the wubi-move script to copy xubuntu to the new partition
<baizon> then you can remove windows and make your partition bigger again
<xubuntu480> okkk thnks dude u were real help
<baizon> but create it as an lvm, then you can easy shrink and extend your partitions
<baizon> no problem :)
<xubuntu480> thnks wats ur name by the way
<xubuntu480> m amit contact me on amitsaini1901@gmail.com i wanna thnk u
<xubuntu480> bie
<thedark> can anyone help me get S-Video out working on 12.04?
<josy1982> mil mil
<josy1982> mul mul
<josy1982> :(
<toshiba> hobgoblin:  i've installed xubuntu alternate
<hobgoblin> nice one toshiba - is it running ok?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i still need help with my Fn volume keys
<asterismo> how can i control PulseAudio with XF86AudioLowerVolume and other keys...?
<asterismo> is there a similar command like "amixer set master 5%+" but for pulseaudio???
<xubuntu834> hello
<Unit193> Bye?
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> anybody know offhand where Xubuntu stores keyboard shortcuts?
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard OR Window Manager
<xubuntu436> for roasted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu
<roasted> xubuntu436: thanks, but I mean where is the actual file stored which contains the changes?
<xubuntu436> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<xubuntu436> ^ for roasted
<roasted> thank you!
<xubuntu436> remember: google is your friend :)
<xubuntu436> has anyone else had display issues with dell mini's? I'm installing xubuntu on a friends laptop and the liveboot's gfx are janky as heck. I am thinking that it will sort itself out after the install, but I figured that i would ask.
<xubuntu753> hi guys
<xubuntu753> there's someone?
<xubuntu753> i have a "problem" with 12.04
<xubuntu753> someone?
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu753> thanks
<xubuntu753> for answer
<xubuntu753> so the "problem"
<xubuntu753> is i don't know how to active compiz
<xubuntu753> soorry if my english is bad
<knome> compiz isn't really officially supported
<knome> what's your native language?
<xubuntu753> italian
<xubuntu753> but is good if i write english (for practice xD)
<xubuntu753> so is not supported?
<knome> not "officially"
<knome> so, people might be able to help you, but if it breaks, there isn't really any support
<xubuntu753> but if i install emerald
<xubuntu753> ok
<xubuntu753> i can install but is my own risk?
<knome> yes, that's pretty much it
<knome> (well, there's no warranty on plain xubuntu either, but if possible, there is even less warranty for xubuntu+compiz :P)
<xubuntu753> and? how can i install?
<xubuntu753> sorry but i want to try
<xubuntu508> how a windows user get started with ubuntu
<xubuntu753> i have ubuntu in my c
<knome> xubuntu753, i'm not the right one to answer that - haven't used compiz with xubuntu at all :)
<xubuntu508> i see that need to download , but what version 32 bit or 64?
<xubuntu753> pc*
<xubuntu753> ok no problem
<xubuntu753> thanks for all
<knome> xubuntu508, if you are unsure of the architecture, download the 32-bit version, that will work
<xubuntu753> :D
<xubuntu508> thanks
<knome> xubuntu753, no problem - have fun!
<xubuntu508> and whats difference in desktop and alternate?
<xubuntu753> the desktop version is a graphic installation
<knome> xubuntu508, the desktop iso has graphical installer, and you can try it live from the cd
<xubuntu753> and the alternate is a text installation
<knome> it == xubuntu
<xubuntu508> good , i dun have cd player
<xubuntu753> one other quest
<xubuntu753> i have downloaded the desktop versione
<xubuntu508> so i will download install file. then install from there? and can i still be able to use windows if I am not able to learn to use ubuntu much?
<xubuntu753> at boot
<xubuntu753> you can choose
<knome> xubuntu753, just a proposal, try /nick someothernick to make following the different discussions easier ;)
<knome> xubuntu508, with the desktop cd, you can try xubuntu live from the cd, without installing
<LukeOK> i changed
<knome> xubuntu508, if you decide to install, just make sure you are not overwriting any partitions with windows installed, and you will be able to revert
<knome> LukeOK, so, what's with the desktop iso? :)
<xubuntu508> oh that might be a issue
<xubuntu508> as I have only one partition on my hard drive
<knome> xubuntu508, in that case, i suggest you to try from the cd first
<xubuntu508> but dun have cd player in laptop that would function
<xubuntu508> can i try a usb or external drive ?
<knome> xubuntu508, most newer pc's have some kind of hidden "recovery" partition which you can use to recover windows
<LukeOK> i have downloaded and burned into a cd, i started the installation and after 15 min. i have this error:"Error 5 I/O Input output error"
<LukeOK> there is a problem with cd
<knome> xubuntu508, yes, you can use a usb drive too, but i'm not sure about the details on how to create one from windows
<LukeOK> and go on
<LukeOK> i have burned it again at 4x
<knome> LukeOK, sounds like that was a misburn. did you check the disc integrity?
<LukeOK> i burned two cd
<xubuntu508> knome,  that means I shud install it to my hard disk?
<LukeOK> but still display me the error
<knome> xubuntu508, no, you'll be able to try it even from the usb stick, once you get the installer in the stick
<knome> LukeOK, are you sure your hardware is ok? :)
<knome> LukeOK, also, have you checked the .iso integrity; is the checksum the same as in cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<LukeOK> it's all ok hardware and md5
<xubuntu508> knome, so i copy downloaded iso to usb, then run installation from there?
<LukeOK> i have resolved (sorry if is wrong) this error with text installation
<LukeOK> but
<knome> xubuntu508, no, just copying the iso isn't enough. you have to get the usb stick to be bootable.
<xubuntu508> or would it easier if i actually made a partition on my drive
<xubuntu508> so i will need to find a way to make usb bootable, that i can search online to make in windows
<knome> xubuntu508, you still need to install from *somewhere*, so you'll probably have to go through getting the iso "burned" to the usb stick
<LukeOK> http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
<LukeOK> maybe
<xubuntu508> thanks Luke will check it out
<knome> LukeOK, ok, so if you get through that error - what's the next thing then? :)
<LukeOK> knome nothing it isn't really a problem
<LukeOK> sorry
<xubuntu508> so i make a bootable usb. boot from usb then install?
<LukeOK> yep
<knome> LukeOK, ok. :)
<LukeOK> now you are in windows or ubuntu?
<xubuntu508> me? i am in windows
<knome> xubuntu508, again, please remember, if you overwrite the partition where windows is, you won't be able to recover to that exact state
<xubuntu508> so in other words. before installing i should at least create a small partition on my hard drive
<xubuntu508> and install ubuntu to that new partition
<xubuntu508> so then I will be able to boot windows when needed and boot unbuntu
<LukeOK> yes
<xubuntu508> great.
<knome> if the windows is on an ntfs partition (which is likely), i'm not sure how resizing that works though
<xubuntu508> i will try to find out
<LukeOK> you want install from usb beacuse you haven't the cd drvie?
<xubuntu508> my cd drive not functional at all
<xubuntu508> so its as i dun have it
<LukeOK> xubuntu
<LukeOK> 508
<LukeOK> this is he program
<LukeOK> Universal USB Installer
<xubuntu508> xbuntu?
<LukeOK> you can download the ubuntu versione that you want
<LukeOK> google it
<xubuntu508> xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xubuntu508> this is the one I am downloading
<xubuntu508> isn`t it right?
<LukeOK> is right
<xubuntu508> ok
<LukeOK> when the download is finished
<xubuntu508> k
<LukeOK> use the program
<LukeOK> Universal USB Installer
<xubuntu508> oh ok , what does that do?
<xubuntu508> i am googling it
<LukeOK> make you able to boot a iso of ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu (or what do you wnat), from usb
<xubuntu508> ok nice
<xubuntu508> I was reading about it
<xubuntu508> so then I will not have to install OS on drive but have it in USB , right?
<LukeOK> yes
<LukeOK> permanently
<xubuntu508> and whenever I want to have Ubuntu , I plug in USB and boot Ubuntu
<LukeOK> no
<xubuntu508> and other times just boot Windows
<LukeOK> no
<xubuntu508> oh ok
<LukeOK> this program make you able to install buntu
<xubuntu508> oh ok
<LukeOK> or what you want
<xubuntu508> but installation is still on hard drive
<LukeOK> when you install ubuntu
<LukeOK> yes
<LukeOK> at boot you can choose windows or ubuntu
<xubuntu508> ok so i will still need a partition done on disk
<LukeOK> yes :D
<xubuntu508> good. sorry to ask noob questions
<LukeOK> no problem
<xubuntu508> but first time trying smthin else than windows
<LukeOK> no problem
<xubuntu508> so not much proficient with OS other than windows
<LukeOK> i have done what you want to do
<xubuntu508> okay
<xubuntu508> is it better than windows? I mean in using resources?
<LukeOK> i think
<LukeOK> what your pc hardware?
<LukeOK> still sorry for my bad english
<xubuntu508> i have laptop with Intel core 2 duo
<xubuntu508> 1gb ram
<xubuntu508> ur english is good
<xubuntu508> 2.0ghz
<LukeOK> you run programs smoothly in xubuntu
<LukeOK> trust me
<xubuntu508> ok good
<LukeOK> :D
<xubuntu508> because I am sick and tired of this laptop and planning to get a new one but still need to save some more money. so was thinking at least do smthin with this one to make it usable
<LukeOK> you'll be able to do
<LukeOK> with xubuntu
<xubuntu508> ok
<LukeOK> both in ubuntu
<LukeOK> xubuntu i for low specific computers
<xubuntu508> can you point me to somewhere I can read about how to do stuff like watching videos. downloading torrents etc in xbuntu after I install it?
<LukeOK> like a blog?
<xubuntu508> yeah
<xubuntu508> or a guide
<LukeOK> wait
<xubuntu508> ok
<LukeOK> http://www.anthonynotes.com/2012/05/04/anthonys-xubuntu-12-04-post-installation-guide/
<LukeOK> maybe
<LukeOK> but i'm not sure
<xubuntu508> I will check it out
<xubuntu508> Thanks for answering question , Will go now.
<xubuntu508> Bye
<LukeOK> ok
<LukeOK> no problem
#xubuntu 2012-06-22
<lawler_> /nick  m1chael
<lawler_> nick  m1chael
<m1chael> im trying to install xubuntu 12.04 but im getting an error  that says something like gfxboot not a com32r image ... i burned t he iso from xfcburn in xubuntu on another computer
<Unit193> That sounds like a bad burn, or a corrupt ISO.
<Gagarix> Hey folks :) I have a question: I've been trying to install the latest xubuntu from a liveCD but for some reason it doesn't show my /dev/sda1 under available drives. I've googled a bit but can't seem to find anything relevant. Can anyone offer any insight ?
<SandJ> /dev/sda1 would be the first partition on the first hard drive.  So, silly questions: do you have a hard drive and has it already got a formatted partition on it?
<Gagarix> Considering I've been using it for the past couple of years, yes.
<SandJ> Just checking ... you never know!
<Gagarix> Debian installer detects it just fine, but xubuntu installer only shows /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1
<Gagarix> -.-;
<Gagarix> It's been driving me up the wall for the past couple of hours
<SandJ> So you have got to the point where it is asking where to install Xubuntu and you were expecting it to say "You have a partition on here, what do you want me to do with it?" and it is saying it can see hard drives 2 and 3.
<Gagarix> One sec :)
<SandJ> At this point I would boot off the LiveCd and run GParted to see exactly what that tells me.
<Gagarix> I apologise, I had a phonecall.
<Gagarix> Gparted reports the device as being present and bootable and having one NTFS partition on it (Windows 7)
<SandJ> So in the top right it says /dev/sda and when you click on it is there /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc ?
<Gagarix> aye, detects all three hard drives
<SandJ> So the Xubuntu installer is ignoring your 1st hard drive for some reason, and offering to install on just the other 2.
<Gagarix> yes
<Gagarix> :/
<andythenoob> hi everyone, I have a question for you: Trying to install xubuntu on a new netbook (Asus 1225b) , a boot from the live cd gets me in but when trying to connect to the wireless, the ssid is seen and my password can be entered but the connect button is greyed out and unusable, therefore the password cannot ever be entered for the access point. I tried another distro same problem but i really want to use xubuntu. Wireless
<andythenoob> card is a broadcom device, but it sees the ssid ok, its just this inability to enter the wifi pwd. Any clues please?
<SandJ> Gagarix, does it look as though that /dev/sda1 partition could be compressed to make room for the Xubuntu installation?  For example, does it need a defrag to clear the end of the partition?
<Gagarix> My intention was actually to purge the sda1
<hobgoblin> I wonder if there are already 4 partitions on sda - if that's the case it won't see it
<Gagarix> And install only xubuntu
<Gagarix> hobgoblin: Only one partition
<SandJ> Gagarix, do you choose the "Do something else" option which allows you to be very specific about where to install Xubuntu.  I suspect the installer will be helpful and when you choose "install alongside Windows" will see the 2nd drive and kindly propose to do that.
<Gagarix> One sec.
<Gagarix> Let me see what it says :)
<SandJ> Someone with the same problem:  http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/dual-boot-problem-td4973464.html
<hobgoblin> sounds a but odd to me if you only have one partition
<Gagarix> heh, the thing is, I don't want to dual-boot x)
<SandJ> In that ace, trash the partition in GParted.
<SandJ> In that case, trash the partition in GParted.
<Gagarix> geez louise, my dvd drive is so slow sometimes -.-;
<SandJ> IF YOU WANT IT WIPED, that is.
<well_laid_lawn> I think /home on it's own partition is a good idea
<hobgoblin> I used to
<SandJ> andythenoob: you say "my password can be entered but the connect button is greyed out and unusable, therefore the password cannot ever be entered" which is ambiguous.
<Gagarix> whoa :o
<Gagarix> this is confusing o.o
<Gagarix> I select "Something else"
<Gagarix> click continue
<Gagarix> and still only /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc :s
<Gagarix> what's more, the installer says that this computer has no OS installed o.o
<SandJ> Well, that certainly qualifies as "Something else" !
<Gagarix> You don't say xD
<Gagarix> let's see ... what if I nuke the ntfs partition completely and leave the disk unpartitioned ?
<SandJ> Stupid question first: you are happy to lose all its content forever?
<Gagarix> I've got nothing worth saving there. :)
<Gagarix> Everything worth saving has been backed up.
<andythenoob> sandj : you are right, I should be more precise! :-) in essence when I connect to the access point the password entry box pops up and i can type the pwd into the dialogue box but the connect button greyed out and unable to click on.
<SandJ> Gagarix, then go for it.  Let's see if there's some reason Xubuntu cannot see that physical device properly.
<Gagarix> 'kay
<Gagarix> Hrmpf -.-; still doesn't detect sda
<Gagarix> only sdb and sdc :/
<Gagarix> Think it could be bios-related settings about the hard drive ?
<SandJ> Possibly, or time to do a Google search for "ubuntu [drive make] [drive model]"
<Gagarix> uh
<Gagarix> that's a good question xD i have no idea which one it is
<Gagarix> I'll try changing a few things in bios first
<SandJ> With any luck the BIOS screen will tell you the drive model number.
<Gagarix> Think it might have anything to do with access mode ? :3
<Gagarix> (Available options: CHS/LBA/Large/Auto)
<hobgoblin> Gagarix: I use auto for all my drives
<hobgoblin> does this machine use efi or gpt or something other than mbr - I get confused by the new ones
<Gagarix> It's a P4 :P
<hobgoblin> ok - that'll be no then :)
<Gagarix> brb phone -.-;
<hobgoblin> did you use usb or cd to run the installer
<Gagarix> cd
<Gagarix> can't boot from usb for some reason -.-;
<hobgoblin> oh ok
<Gagarix> Hm
<Gagarix> *boots other pc*
<lukeOK> hi guys
<lukeOK> knome today i've installed emerald, compiz, the libraries of emerald
<lukeOK> remember?
<lukeOK> i typed in the terminal compiz --replace to active compiz
<lukeOK> but the terminal show me a error
<lukeOK> something about decorator
<lukeOK> solution?
<andythenoob> anyone any clues on why the connect button in a wifi password entry dialogue box would be greyed out and inoperative? (access point itself functioning well)
<lukeOK> i don't know
<Gagarix> Hm, I'm going to try the alternate xubuntu CD, see if that helps.
<hobgoblin> good luck Gagarix
<SandJ> andythenoob: I've been struggling to reproduce the behaviour on my wifi netbook.
<Gagarix> Lucky I have another computer with a burner :)
<Gagarix> And a netbook (on which I am now)
<andythenoob> SandJ, i cant find anything on google either...its frustrating as i want to use xubuntu (any linux) rather than M$
<SandJ> andythenoob: the only way I can reproduce it is by entering a password that is not of the right length - which means an incorrect password.
<SandJ> andythenoob: what is the wireless security, and how long is the password?
<andythenoob> its wpa & wpa2 personal , pwd length is 9 characters, mixture of letters and numbers
<andythenoob> SandJ, odd thing is I'm using my xubuntu desktop currently, its specific to the netbook. I have also created a usb drive of the live cd, can boot on a toshiba laptop and all seems to be ok! Something perhaps in the netbook config or the broadcom card?
<Gagarix> Okay, burning the alternate cd now >.>
 * Gagarix bashes her head against the wall >.<
<szikael> i have 2 comp connected via ssh - is there an option to see what is going on  on terminal 1 on bouth comp, in short ( i need to share terminal)
<shpank> szikael: screen -x
<szikael> what about Shelr , i just found something
<Gagarix> let's see if alternate install cd sees my hard drive -.-;
<Gagarix> nope :/
<Gagarix> meh, I'm going to bed. Thanks for all the help! *waves*
<cypher-neo> How is the hard drive mounted Gagarix?
<knome> cypher-neo, he's gone
<Beginner> Hi all
<Beginner> anyone online?
<astraljava> Beginner: Do you have a support question? This is not a general chit-chat channel, so if you have a problem or a question, just go and ask, and whoever's really watching, _may_ reply.
<cypher-neo> Beginner, No, no one is online...
<cypher-neo> Beginner, lol
<cypher-neo> Beginner, Need help?
<Beginner> oh
<Beginner> yes i have question
<astraljava> Ok, let us know. :)
<SandJ> Well?  What is your question?
<Beginner> How to share Xubuntu folders with win 7
<Beginner> I cant make it work
<Beginner> I use samba
<Beginner> I can c all the shres in win7 but cant login
<Beginner> shares
<cypher-neo> You're trying to see folders in Win7?
<Beginner> No i c them, but i want to open them
<Beginner> it says login.. n when i try to ligin it says wrong user or password
<astraljava> Beginner: Have you followed the guides available on help.ubuntu.com for that?
<Beginner> but its right user n password i use
<Beginner> yes i have
<astraljava> Beginner: Ok, and you've set the password for a samba user with `sudo smbpasswd -a username`?
<cypher-neo> Beginner, Check out this thread... it has all the possible fixes you can use to get samba and Win7 working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<Beginner> oh no i havent.. i add the user in Samba settings
<Beginner> Samba client settings
<astraljava> Beginner: Client isn't enough, you have to set the password at the server side.
<astraljava> Beginner: Please double-check the guide at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<Beginner> aha oki... Cypher thanx 4 the guide.. ill look at it :)
<Beginner> Ty astraljava ill look at it also now
<astraljava> Sure no problem.
<Beginner> one question.. all the config in Ubuntu is same as in Xubuntu right??? I mean i can use the Ubuntu guides for my Xubuntu?
<astraljava> Beginner: Not all. When applications/services have their own config files, then most likely yes. But if they have some system-wide settings (gconf/gsettings etc.) then there can be differences.
<astraljava> Beginner: In the samba case, you should be fine.
<astraljava> Beginner: You can always double-check here if you are unsure.
<astraljava> Beginner: Also, are you aware of our mailing list? Sometimes the channel can be quiet, and help can be achieved better on xubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com, you can go and subscribe to it at http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<Beginner> Oh.. i didnt know that.. thanks for you help
<Beginner> ^^
<HerbY_NL> Hello everybody. I'm new at xubuntu (not at linux/ubuntu). When I open my browser on desktop 1 I'd like it to stay there. If however I open a url in thunderbird (on desktop 2) then my browser will move to desktop 2 as well. Is there a way to make it stick to desktop 1. I've never had this problem with ubuntu or mint.
<hobgoblin> 2 secs HerbY_NL
<SkippersBoss> not only thunderbird :-(
<hobgoblin> settings - settings manager - window manager tweaks, Focus tab - switch to windows workspace
<hobgoblin> HerbY_NL: ^^ will do it
<hobgoblin> SkippersBoss: for anything ;) as far as I can tell
<SkippersBoss> ah missed that setting :-)
<hobgoblin> so did I for ages ...
<SkippersBoss> A bloke can't know everything lol thx
<hobgoblin> :)
<HerbY_NL> do you need to restart lightdm to make the tweaks work?
<HerbY_NL> hobgoblin: do you need to restart lightdm to make the tweaks work?
<hobgoblin> nope
<HerbY_NL> then I need to change my system language to english to make sure  I change the right settings :-)
<hobgoblin> HerbY_NL: hang on - I'll get a screenshot :)
<hobgoblin> HerbY_NL: http://imgur.com/a/r5gR3
<hobgoblin> icons should be the similar :)
<HerbY_NL> hobgoblin: thnx very much. I wasn't looking in the tweaks but regular window manager. It's working now. thnx again.
<hobgoblin> welcome
<HerbY_NL> One other small anoyance. For some reason the system won't remember that I want google-chrome as my default browser. I even removed Firefox but to no avail.
<hobgoblin> well I'd assume that to be in preferred apps - but I've never changed it
<holstein> HerbY_NL: try http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<holstein> sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<hobgoblin> holstein: fails should be --config
<HerbY_NL> holstein: with --config... I get the message /usr/bin/google-chrome, nothing to configure. But when I reboot chrome isn't the default anymore.
<holstein> HerbY_NL: that command has worked for me in XFCE and in openbo
<holstein> hobgoblin: maybe thats just a copy/paste error on the site
<HerbY_NL> I'll reboot now and see what happens.
<hobgoblin> possibly - I coped it from the site - fails :)
<HerbY_NL> holstein: after reboot I still get "No application selected" in the browser setting (settings - settings manager - default applications)
<HerbY_NL> holstein: and your update-alternatives gives the same message again (nothing to configure)
<Papa_Smurf> Hi phellas
<Papa_Smurf> I want to change my screen resolution to another that does not appear doing xrandr but it is supported, how am i do it? THANKS!!
<Papa_Smurf>  I want to change my screen resolution to another that does not appear doing xrand but it is supported, how can i do that? THANKS!!
<SkippersBoss> Papa_Smurf: /define/not supported.
<SkippersBoss> You can easily add modes to xrandr
<donmatas> Hi
<donmatas> I am new in Xubuntu
<donmatas> it is posible to browse in thunar by tabs?
<donmatas> I mean, opening new folders in the same window as a tab not in a new window like I do in nautilus?
<knome> donmatas, no
<donmatas> really?
<donmatas> that is pitty... :(
<knome> donmatas, yes, i'm serious. if you want a tabbed file browser, use another one
<donmatas> knome: do you think that is a good idea to replace thunar with nautilus?
<knome> well, nautilus will "steal" your desktop, unless you run it with --no-desktop (or sth like that, can't exactly remember)
<knome> nautilus is much heavier though, so it's up to you if you want to use that much resources for a file manager
<donmatas> knome: I have no problems with resources, so I won't have any trouble if I replace thunar?
<knome> donmatas, as i said, nautilus will steal the desktop, unless you run it with --no-desktop. other than that, there shouldn't be problems, though i'm not aware if there is some problems with default file manager assigning (especially if desktop is controlled by xfdesktop)
<SandJ> I settled on PCManFM which supports tabs.
<SandJ> But I use PCManFM because it also supports opening files as root and bookmarks.
<xubuntu065> My install has been saying Installing system with an empty progress bar for around 30 minutes now using wubi installer, anyone know what's up with it?
<xubuntu065> My install has been saying Installing system with an empty progress bar for around 30 minutes now using wubi installer, anyone know what's up with it?
<donmatas> thanks knome. I think that I will let the system as it is.
<hobgoblin> xubuntu065: it takes time for it to download and install the packages.
<bekor> hi i am using ubuntu 12.04 with xfce and wondering about compz effects and getting the default dock to be gone from under cairo dock
<martinphone> in xubuntu, transmission window cannot be seen: I can see the icon in the upper desktop bar, but when I click on it, a couple of = appear around "transmission", its not the first time it happens
<astraljava> martinphone: Is this on which release?
<martinphone> 12.04 astraljava
<astraljava> martinphone: Right. Can you try starting the app from terminal, let's see whether it prints anything to stdout.
<martinphone> astraljava, what command? transmission in shell or alt+f2 does nothing
<astraljava> martinphone: Try `transmission-gtk`.
<martinphone> no error messages, just couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-dlGPcW/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<martinphone> but the client loads and downloads
<astraljava> And you can now see the window?
<martinphone> yes
<martinphone> im sorry i cannot be more specific
<astraljava> It's fine, there are sometimes bugs that are hard to reproduce.
<brayshakes> I'm looking for resources to customize the xubuntu distro to contain base packages according to my specifications, e.g the default installation contains chromium rather than firefox and codeblocks editor by default.
<astraljava> brayshakes: You could start at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/
<brayshakes> yep. That is it.
<brayshakes> Thank you.
<martinphone> xubuntu 12.04 wanting to play simcity 2000, is wine the only way to go?
<Unit193> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=504 Well, could do virtualbox. :P
<knome> i'm wondering if that would run under dosbox
<knome> what's the non-win95 version? 3.1?
<knome> there was a tutorial for installing 3.x in dosbox, and it worked
<knome> of course, you need to have the files for that too..
<genii-around> You can run entire 3.1 or 3.11 under dosbox, win95 I'm not so sure
<ball> Does Xubuntu use gdm?
<Unit193> Not in later ones, uses lightdm.
<ball> Is there an easy way to tell which is installed?
<genii-around> ps aux| grep dm
<GridCube> that works
<xubuntu903> hello, i recently installed xubuntu and am have multiple problems with the grub boot loader. i can no longer boot windows 7, when i make the attempt i go into grub rescue.
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu903: and that is a problem ?? I don't see it
<SkippersBoss> Oops sorry
<Unit193> Joking aside, run sudo os-prober   from the terminal.
<GridCube> or simply sudo update-grub
<xubuntu903> lol, it acually woundt be a problem except i also cannot update xubuntu or access my media files, and if i get off the internet xubunto freezes
<xubuntu903> i cannot prob as of yesterday
<GridCube> xubuntu903, then you have other problems, not xubuntu related, probably a faulty disk
<xubuntu903> im updatin grub right now
<xubuntu903> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-5-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-5-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2 done
<xubuntu903> is that normal (win 7 (loader)
<SkippersBoss> yes
<SkippersBoss> but i am NOT a grub expert
<xubuntu350> hello
<xubuntu350> i am a xubuntu noob and I just loaded a cd and don't know how to access the files on it. how do i read it and copy the files?
<Unit193> You run the installer, how did you make the CD?
<xubuntu350> nah. i loaded xubuntu an am running it as my primary OS. I have a cd rom that has school tutorial files on it and want to access the optical drive.
<Unit193> Should pull up a window for you, but if not, you should see it on the side of thunar.
<xubuntu350> k brb
<xubuntu350> thnx
<xubuntu350> k opened thunar file mngr all i see is some default folders on the left no optical drive listed
<xubuntu350> can assume my optical drive works that's how i loaded xubuntu, just cant see it
<GridCube> xubuntu350, how you define "see"
<GridCube> there is no way to "see" the drive if its empty
<Unit193> You could manually mount...
<GridCube> you put a cd on the drive and it should automount
<xubuntu350> well i am hopelessly gui-oriented... would like instrux on manually mounting ...through terminal right?
<xubuntu350> doesn't automount
<Unit193> That's weird that it doesn't.
<xubuntu350> so in thunar after loading the cd i dont see any new folders that's what i mean by dont see it
<SkippersBoss> unless he 's got a setting to NOT automount
<xubuntu350> sorry got a call afk
<STATE078940>  Broward County Case Number: 12012028MM10A	 State Reporting Number: 062012MM001339A88820 Court Type: Misdemeanor	 Case Type: Misdemeanor Filing Date: 05/16/2012	 Case Status: Pending Court Location: Central Courthouse	 Judge ID / Name: Pollack - ZD, Gisele Magistrate ID / Name: N/A	   Style: State of Florida Vs Dina, Angelo J  Party Detail Party Type Party Name Sex Race D.O.B. Attorneys / BarID  Denotes Lead Attorney Defendant D
<STATE078940> OVERIDE-67114 _ANGELO J.DINA {ACCEPTED}
<Myrtti> yes?
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to get Gmusicbrowser to recognize my media keys (Fn+F11, FN+F12, etc.) and I am having trouble doing so. I can get these keys to work out of the box in Rhythmbox, but I'd like to get this working in Gmusicbrowser and hopefully kick using Rhythmbox for playing music.
<c_smith> is there anything I can try?
<c_smith> like I said, the keys aren't recognized by gmusicbrowser. but they work.
<Sysi> if they work in rhythmbox, you should need just enable right plugin in gmb settings
<c_smith> hmmm, let me check that and see if that works.
<c_smith> I'm getting the feeling the rhythmbox plugin that is handling these keys is "MediaServer2 D-Bus interface"
<c_smith> would that be accurate?
<xubuntu044> hi guys im back, im still having no luck running windows from grub
<c_smith> it's either that, or MPRIS, which doesn't seem to do a thing in gmusicbrowser.
<xubuntu044> bassically i run windows 7  and end up in grub rescue
<xubuntu044> all of my files aparently still exist, but they are in a backup drive (VIRTUAL becasuse i reinstalled windows)
<c_smith> Sysi, do you know if the MediaServer2 D-Bus Interface has a plugin for Gmusicbrowser? that's what seems to be enabling me to use my media keys with Rhythmbox.
<xubuntu044> has anyone experienced this before?
<Sysi> c_smith: mpris dbus -something should be available in gmb settings/plugins
<c_smith> mpris doesn't seem to do a thing for my issue.
<Sysi> you may need to restart gmb, make sure gnome-settings-daemon is running
<xubuntu044> are there any simplified bootloaders other than grub anyone would recomend?
<Sysi> no
<c_smith> I don't know that gnome-settings-daemon is installed.
<c_smith> and it is.
<Sysi> it makes media keys work in rhythmbox, at least did for me
<Sysi> and IIRC did that for GMB too
<xubuntu044> i cant even run this distro without being on the internet (it freezes without it) and i cannot update xubuntu
<c_smith> Sysi, how would I go about starting the gnome-settings-daemon?
<c_smith> same way as with every other daemon?
<Sysi> yes, just run it if it isn't running already
<xubuntu044> how can i uninstall grub?
<Sysi> you should tick "run gnome services on startup" in session settings though
<c_smith> alright, and is there a program to check what daemons are running?
<c_smith> looks like it's running.
<c_smith> task manager ftw.
<c_smith> if it helps, the "gnome-mmkeys" says "no signal with name 'MediaPlayerKeyPressed' is exported in object '/org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/MediaKeys'" if that helps
<c_smith> might mean something there.
<c_smith> does that give any useful info?
<c_smith> *slaps self on head* when I was looking in the plugins, I should have been setting the shortcuts.....
<c_smith> thanks for trying to help.
<xubuntu044> can anyone help me with grub and dual booting?
<xubuntu044> anyone familiar with grub rescue?
<ball> Is it possible to use xdm with Xubuntu instead of gdm?
#xubuntu 2012-06-23
<slowz> xubuntu uses lightdm
<slowz> but i dont see why it would be a issue to use xdm
<ball> Does lightdm work with xdmcp?
<Ormie> Hello
<Ormie> i am a newbie to linux
<Ormie> Abiword and Genumeric doesn't suite my needs and also i have a high performance computer, i want to use libreoffice and uninstall abiword and genumeric how can i do that?
<Ormie> anyoone here can help me?
<Ormie> i am totally new to linux...
<slowz> sudo apt-get remove abiword genumeric --puge ; sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<slowz> --purge*
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> huh?
<Ormie> what's that?
<slowz> ok. use synaptic and search for the packages you want to remove and install
<Unit193> YOu can either paste that into the terminal, or use synaptic to find it and remove.
<Ormie> what is a terminaal?
<Ormie> there is also something i'm hiding :D
<slowz> Ormie, hiding that you're trolling?
<Ormie> no
<Ormie> i am not
<Ormie> but
<Ormie> I am a linux geek faking to be newbie because i am researching about how community can help newbies.
<Ormie> so i can examine and see how much satisfication linux newbies to linux are.
<Ormie> slowz, also speaking like what you did wasn't nice.
<slowz> Ormie, you tried to hard.
<Unit193> Except that doesn't exactly work, and since it isn't support.... This is a suppoort channel.
<Ormie> um...
<Ormie> nvm
<Ormie> then
<Ormie> anyway i've got stats XD
<Ormie> thx, bye
<roasted_> hello!
<roasted_> does the application startup manager not work for some reason with custom scripts?
<roasted_> I put in a sleep 30; rsync -az /blah/foo /over/here but it doesnt run
<roasted_> runs manually if I launch it in terminal tho (the command, that is)
<Unit193> Already have a script file? You may need to mark it as executable.
<roasted_> nah, I'm doing that now. In Gnome I just set the command right in the command field.
<roasted_> Gnome, Unity, whatever.
<roasted_> My fiance runs XFCE tho so that's the box I'm on at the moment.
<roasted_> I was trying to do the same thing but I suppose it's not capable of launching just raw commands, but moreso, needs a script?
<roasted_> hm, works with the script
<roasted_> running now
<nady> hy
<alazare619> what login manager does xubuntu use?
<alazare619> and display manager
<alazare619> is it lightdm?
<pleia2> yes
<alazare619> then how do i get it to look all slick and not like the ubuntu one
<alazare619> i did a minimal install of ubuntu and install xfce etc
<alazare619> but i want the look of the xubuntu login without the special package that came from xubuntu-desktop
<pleia2> probably want to use xubuntu-desktop
<pleia2> ah, I'm not sure
<alazare619> aww well atleast i know it is lightdm
<alazare619> ill look through lightdm's confs then
<alazare619> im sure thats where its at
<alazare619> thanks tho :)
<pleia2> good luck :)
<Unit193> lightdm-gtk-greeter, with xubuntu-default settings or -artwork
<Unit193> Right, it's the gtk-greeter with the Greybird theme, IIRC.
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall
<baizon> hi hi
<fuzzynurfhurter> whats happining tonight??
<baizon> France vs Spain :D
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi how do u and a launcher for the different things in the menu ??
<baizon> fuzzynurfhurter: im sorry i dont understand your question :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> i think i know now i have to try it real quick lol brain fart
<baizon> ok :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> i lost where it was to open it man lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> baizon i found what i was talking about its the xfce4 menu editor
<baizon> ok :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> but i dont understand it
<fuzzynurfhurter> i gmy badot it now
<fuzzynurfhurter> dammit
<fuzzynurfhurter> i got it now sry lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> how do u get icons to the desktop??
<fuzzynurfhurter> i need alittle help i have a linksys wireless usb card but it wont show up in the network manager
<well_laid_lawn> fuzzynurfhurter: does it show up when you do   lsusb   in the terminal ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yes
<fuzzynurfhurter> what do i do with it
<fuzzynurfhurter> ?
<well_laid_lawn> there's a guide in the wiki
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chintu> Hello guys!
<hobgoblin> hello Chintu
<hobgoblin> cya
<Chintu> I can't login to root in my xubuntu :/
<Chintu> Su root
<hobgoblin> this going to be fun - quick reply and wait ...
<Chintu> I am trying to log in as root, but, can't login :/
<knome> Chintu, root account is not enabled in ubuntu, for a reason
<knome> !root | Chintu
<ubottu> Chintu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<knome> Chintu, please use sudo.
<hobgoblin> su is disabled by default chintu - use sudo - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hobgoblin> lol
<knome> either he has a really bad internet connection, or he thought again "wait, i can try *this*" ...
<hobgoblin> did you get those links Chintu ?
<Chintu> Yeha :)
<Chintu> thanks :)
<hobgoblin> oh good
<Chintu> Tcl is already installed bt where is tclinc?
<Chintu> But*
<hobgoblin> hi tim_db
<snitride> hello everyone, i hope someone can help me, i am using xubuntu 12.04 with xfce destop, now what i want to do is, put the reboot, shutdown button back into main menue i followed this howto http://windows7forums.com/linux/42676-create-desktop-launcher-shortcut-shutdown-restart-ubuntu.html this also works but only if i execute the python script in a terminal, as soon as i add it as launcher in the mainmenue the python script asks me for
<snitride> for clarification: script works with out asking for sudo password if executed in terminal, but starts asking for sudo password if i add the command "python /pathtoscript/.pythonscript"
<snitride> to main menue as launcher
<snitride> sorry wrong link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342763 :)
<jochen> ch habe häufig das lästige Problem, dass beim Booten meines xubuntu die alte Sitzung wieder hergestellt wird. Häufig fehlt dann auch die Fensterleiste. Löschen des Ordners ".cache" löst das Problem. Wie kann ich das Hochfahren der alten Sitzung dauerhaft verhindern?
<hobgoblin> !de | jochen
<ubottu> jochen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jochen> sorry. Hatte mich vertan... das wollte ich eigentlich inn #ubuntu-de-offtopic gefragt haben, nachdem in #Ubuntu-de niemand geantwortet hat...
<knome> english, please.
<SkippersBoss> jochen: if you ask your question in English inhere or #ubuntu you probably will get some answers on your boot problmes
<SkippersBoss> !patience | jochen
<ubottu> jochen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jochen> tnx. I am not as good in english language to write my question there, but I will have a look there...
<xubuntu748> hello
<xubuntu748> anyone knows how to decrease volume balloon time out
<xubuntu748> ..or whats it called
<xubuntu748> volume indicator time out
<SandJ> xubuntu748, hang on in there.  Looking...
<xubuntu748> thx!
<hobgoblin> xubuntu748: I thought there should be a notification setting in the settings manager - but I've got xfce4.10 here and it appears to be missing
<xubuntu748> yes
<xubuntu748> the same with me
<SandJ> xubuntu748, Start menu, settings, settings manager, notifications, Disappear after [ ] seconds.
<hobgoblin> xubuntu748: settings manager - settings editor - xfce4-notifyd
<hobgoblin> my expire timeout is at 1
<SandJ> And changing "xfce4-notifyd" DOES change it in " Start menu, settings, settings manager, notifications" so it is the same thing.
<SandJ> xubuntu748, thank you for raising that question - I have been meaning to work out how to do that for weeks!
<xubuntu748> perfect!!!!!
<xubuntu748> :)
<xubuntu748> so easy!
<SandJ> ... when you know how!
<xubuntu748> right!
<xubuntu748> thank you very much!
<SandJ> If I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 and have all the updates installed, why do I have xfce4.8 and you have xfce4.10 ?
<hobgoblin> I installed 4.10 - it's in a ppa
<SandJ> Oh, I see.  That game me enough to Google with:  "XFCE 4.10 was released about two weeks ago, too late to be included in Xubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin. But you can install the latest XFCE 4.10 in Xubuntu 12.04 using a PPA."
<hobgoblin> yep - but it's not supported afaik
<SandJ> Hmm.  And its list of features seem to be all available to me anyway.  E.g. I have moved the 2nd panel to the left and my top panel is 2 rows.   I stay with the supported stuff.  :-)
<hobgoblin> panel has deskbar option and it will also tile apps
<hobgoblin> but yea stay with supported stuff :)
<uskerine> hi, i am running the live xubuntu distribution, how could I change xsession so i run mwm/lesstif instead of xfce?
<uskerine> or... how can login be enabled in xubuntu live cd?
<Kingsy> guys, the volume control icon has literally vanished from my notifaction area.. how do you get it back?
<Kingsy> I still have sound tho
<Chintu> Right click on Panel 1>> Then, Item tab >> add << Maybe, it'll help you, I guess!
<Kingsy> Chintu: that wont get anything back in the notifaction area
<Kingsy> oh..
<Kingsy> its not even a part of that. its a seperate thing
<Chintu> Hmm, You're talking about Notification , I thought, Taskbar..
<Kingsy> it worked tho
<Kingsy> I added it to the panel
<Chintu> Hmm, I am new with these Linux thing, I just guessed that :)
<Kingsy> hmm yeah that actually isnt it..
<Kingsy> I can see the icon but the way it works isnt the same..
<Kingsy> so yeah I need to add it to the notifaction area again I assume
<Chintu> Xubuntu has Notification Sound? :o
<Chintu> I thought, It doesn't play any sound :/
<Chintu> As it is in mine :/
<Kingsy> no, not notifaction sound.. just a sound icon in the notifaction area
<hobgoblin> Kingsy: have you removed something ?
<Kingsy> so you can increase / decrease the sound
<Kingsy> hobgoblin: umm I removed gmusicbrowser..
<Kingsy> apart from that I don't know
<hobgoblin> that shouldn't do it afaik
<Kingsy> hobgoblin: what is the package called that displays that icon? I will try and install it.. see if I have it or not
<hobgoblin> indicator-sound I believe
<Kingsy> ok
<hobgoblin> kingsy have you got the network and messaging icons?
<Kingsy> indicator-sound is already the newest version.
<Kingsy> hobgoblin: yeah I get networking notifactions and such
<Kingsy> banshee also tells me when its changing tracks
<hobgoblin> not sure then - sorry
<en1gma> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop a few mins ago and did all the updates. i then hooked up my lcd to the vga port on my laptop
<en1gma> how do i extend my desktop? my laptop physically sets BELOW my lcd and is centered too
<en1gma> what do i do to fix this? right now i think its just cloned
<en1gma> and my LCD is lower then my laptop as far as the software is concerened
<Sysi> try arandr
<en1gma> i have to move my mouse (on the lcd) towards the top to get the cursor to show up on the laptop
<en1gma> whats arandr
<Sysi> tool to adjust (multiple) displays
<en1gma> its in the software center?
<Sysi> yup
<en1gma> thanks. but is that pretty much what people do when they have multiple displays? i mean usually i just click in the display manager or w/e and you can move the displays around and extend or w/e. just checking to make sure this is the standard app people use in xubuntu as i am new to it and usually use ubuntu
<hobgoblin> it's what I use
<en1gma> ok. will grab it then after i finish installing some other apps
<en1gma> btw xubuntu is basically what i wind up with whenever i get done uninstalling all my office stuff from ubuntu and setting my power options and getting back my old UI (i hate unity) so good work whoever put this all together
<en1gma> feels nice and fast and no bloat
 * Chintu is away "auto away after 20 minutes idling" • Log: on • Pager: off
<ThePirateBay_se> Is it possible to recreate this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4G4yKrMI7p4/TZY1dqN3YII/AAAAAAAABRs/oa4501Z2qgI/s1600/Screenshot3.png on Xubuntu?
<ThePirateBay_se> Suggestions appreciated folks! :)
<pleia2> recreate what exactly?
<ThePirateBay_se> Can that theme work on XFCE and can that dock be put?
<ThePirateBay_se> Also what about the Mac-like app menu?
<Sysi> xfce uses same themes as gnome (notice gtk2 + gtk3), you can use any dock you like, there should be globalmenu available some way
<ThePirateBay_se> I do wonder if someone can look up for a globalmenu compatible with the latest Xubuntu..
<kencausey> I've just installed xubuntu on a laptop I want to lend a friend.  I started by creating an account for myself.  I then created an account for my friend.  I want my friend to be able to install software without needing to know my password, and other related things.  If he trashes the laptop it's no problem. I've gone into users and set him as administrator.  But nonetheless when I try to install
<kencausey> software as him it always asks for my password.  Help?
<pleia2> why do you think it's asking for your password?
<pleia2> put his password in when the prompt comes up
<kencausey> It says my name
<pleia2> in his user?
<kencausey> yes
<kencausey> I login as him, his name appears at the top right
<kencausey> Yet in the password field to authorize software installation it says my name
<kencausey> 'Password for ken:'
<kencausey> and entering his password is not accepted
<SkippersBoss> kencausey, has he been added to the list of sudoers
<kencausey> Sorry, old laptop, takes a bit of time to logout and in to another account...
<kencausey> He is not listed, but then I am not either
<kencausey> So I checked the groups
<kencausey> We are both in adm
<kencausey> he is not in sudo though, while I am
<SkippersBoss> he should be :-)
<kencausey> Fine, I can do this
<kencausey> But this indicates something is messed up
<kencausey> in the user configuration
<knome> kencausey, is it an upgrade?
<SkippersBoss> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer
<kencausey> No, clean install from iso downloaded today
<SkippersBoss> inly first installed user will be automaticly assigned to the sudo group
<SkippersBoss> only
<kencausey> What does it mean then to set a user to Administrator?
<pleia2> kencausey: oh wow, I was able to replicate, it looks like a bug
<pleia2> let me try some things
<kencausey> Thanks
<kencausey> I know how to get around this of course
<SkippersBoss> i leave u to it then
<kencausey> I'm just pointing out that my expectation was wrong or not met.
<knome> i wonder if this relates somehow to the thing that some group was renamed last cycle, iirc
<knome> might be a regression
<kencausey> It is confusing that admin is setup as a trusted group in sudo yet the group I'm in is adm
<kencausey> s/the group/a group/
<pleia2> yeah, looks like it
<pleia2> if you: sudo adduser newUser sudo
<kencausey> already did that, but thanks
<pleia2> and then log in as that newUser again it's ok
<pleia2> kencausey: can you submit a bug?
<pleia2> I'll check if this is still the case in 12.10
<kencausey> OK, where?  This is the first time I've ever tried ubuntu.  I'm a Debian user myself.
<kencausey> err xubuntu
<kencausey> I have setup ubuntu for a family member or two
<kencausey> but not xubuntu before
<pleia2> kencausey: thoughts on what to submit this against?
<pleia2> err knome ^^
<kencausey> yeah, I'm not sure :)
<pleia2> but you'll want to use: ubuntu-bug package
<pleia2> once we figure out what package ;)
<kencausey> ok, so to ubuntu, great
<kencausey> I'll wait
<knome> pleia2, i'm not sure. maybe the users configuration dialog, or just ubuntu core
<pleia2> yeah, let me figure out what package the users admin tool is in...
<pleia2> gnome-system-tools
<pleia2> that should do
<kencausey> OK, will do, thanks again
<pleia2> boo, still exists in 12.10
<pleia2> kencausey: let me know the bug number once you are able to submit it, I can confirm
<kencausey> pleia2: sorry delayed there by a phone call and reading the suggested existing bugs: 1016932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016932 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Setting user to Adminstrator does not allow software installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016932
<pleia2> kencausey: thanks!
<kencausey> thank you for your help
<en1gma> alright i cant stand arandr to do my screens
<en1gma> there has to be something else
<en1gma> omg xrandr is driving me insane
<en1gma> how the heck do i do an extended desktop? it shouldnt be this hard
<Unit193> Try using arandr, it's a GUI for xrandr.
<en1gma> i am but it dont let me move or even extend the desktops
<en1gma> yea i mean im using arandr
<en1gma> i tried grandr but it dont even show up anywhere
<en1gma> arandr (for me anyways) lets me activate both my screens, adjust resolution and rotation
<en1gma> i dont see where i can make each screen independent
<en1gma> and move the screens in position i need
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ lists it as able to.
<en1gma> its only showing one of my desktops on its main gui screen it appears
<en1gma> thats prob why i cant do anything
<en1gma> nm they were overlapped
<en1gma> i couldnt tell there was 2 there
<Unit193> Heh, alrighty.
<en1gma> yea but its still not right
<en1gma> on moved my laptop screen (under the lcd screen) but the lcd is m primary i mean my X-menu is on my lcd
<en1gma> it should be on my laptop (how do i tell arandr which monitor is my primary)?
<SkippersBoss> en1gma, you have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776520
<SkippersBoss> ??
<alazare619> does anyone know the official means that xubuntu is built with
<alazare619> i know its not uck
<alazare619> but is it live-build?
<en1gma> SkippersBoss sorry to respond so late but my step uncle came over and i had to talk to him. i looked at that link and it says the default monitor can not be anything besdies the laptop monitor but it is
<en1gma> the default monitor (where the xubuntu menu is) is on my TV (lcd vga)
<en1gma> i can move the vga-lcd UNDER my laptop in anadr and its all ok
<en1gma> but irl my vga-lcd (tv is hanging on my wall and is HIGHER) then my laptop
<en1gma> so it would be in reverse
<en1gma> i would have to move my mouse down to get it on the TV which really should take me moving the mouse up
<Sysi> drag them where you want with arandr
<en1gma> i did
<en1gma> i put my TV abover my laptop
<en1gma> and now my default screen is the TV
<en1gma> it should be my laptop still
<SkippersBoss> yeah but the --primary tag should take care of that
<SkippersBoss> one sec
<en1gma> i dont know what you mean by that. do i need to add that to xrandr somewhere?
<SkippersBoss> a:
<en1gma> oh wait
<SkippersBoss> go to the panel
<en1gma> i see something....on my laptop which is lower then the tv (the menu at the bottom of the screen is on the laptop) and the top menu is on the TV
<en1gma> the hover menu (not sure what you call it in xubuntu) is at the bottom of my laptop screen (which should be correct if its primary) but the top of my TV screen is the Xubuntu menu and toolbar
<en1gma> which should be on the primary im thinking
<SkippersBoss> panel preferences display output :select lvds
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<SkippersBoss> i now have that panel including menu icon on my lvds screen
<en1gma> i dont see display output
<en1gma> wiat i see it
<en1gma> nice
<en1gma> is that all i should have to do?
<SkippersBoss> worked 4 me
<SkippersBoss> and now i have put it back again :-))
<en1gma> thanks man
<en1gma> that did the trick
<SkippersBoss> ur welcome
<SkippersBoss> have fun
<en1gma> thanks again
<xubuntu925> Hello all,
<xubuntu925> I am unable to configure the internal microphone on my Thinkpad T61.  Using Precise Pangolin 12.04
<xubuntu925> anyone have insights?
<GridCube> xubuntu925, open pavucontrol and set it up again
<xubuntu925> GridCube, I have it open.  What do I do next?
<xubuntu925> I go to "Input Devices"
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu925> Show:  All Input Devices
<GridCube> xubuntu925, do you have the program you need to use the mic open now?
<xubuntu925> the one I would like to use is Google Voice
<xubuntu925> for phone calls.
<xubuntu925> "Hardware Input Devices" shows nothing
<xubuntu925> "Virtual Input Devices" shows nothing
<GridCube> and recording?
<xubuntu925> "Monitors" seems to be doing something, but looks like it is responding to whatever Youtube's doing
<GridCube> mmh it should
<xubuntu925> "Recording" shows absolutely nothing
<xubuntu925> I've tried playing around with ALSA, to no avail
<GridCube> xubuntu925, record will show something if you open a program that records like audacity
<GridCube> i dont know xubuntu925 here it works
<GridCube> change the volume level on the mic?
<xubuntu925> GridCube, there is no way to work the mic volume levels.  Are you talking about Alsa controller?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> in pavucontrol
<xubuntu925> Do you have a T61?
<GridCube> no,
<GridCube> unsilese the mic
<xubuntu925> How do I unsilence the mic?
<xubuntu925> the thing is that Pavucontrol shows no microphone options
<GridCube> on input devices?
<xubuntu925> AlsaMixer has no options for the "Internal Mic"
<GridCube> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-230612-190021.php
<GridCube> xubuntu925, use pavucontrol...
<xubuntu925> GridCube "All except Monitor" shows a blank window with "No input devices available" message
<GridCube> ooookay then you have a problem my friend
<xubuntu925> Of course I do
<xubuntu925> the setup is not detecting the microphone
<GridCube> do lspci | grep "Audio"
<xubuntu925> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<xubuntu925> (that is the output of lspci | grep Audio)
<GridCube> :D i know
<GridCube> xubuntu925, ok
<GridCube> so it seems like you need to tell alsa what intel you are using
<GridCube> lets try something ok?
<xubuntu925> OK, let's try it, GridCube
<GridCube> press alt-f2 and write gksu leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<GridCube> and at the end of the file add this line:
<GridCube> options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<xubuntu925> basically, edit that file?  I'll open it in Vim
<GridCube> yup ok
<GridCube> xubuntu653, it says lenovo because that one uses the same sound card
<xubuntu925> ok
<xubuntu925> done
<xubuntu925> :wq
<GridCube> now restart alsa
<xubuntu925> alsa force-reload ?
<GridCube> i would unload it first
<GridCube> just to be sure
<xubuntu925> how do I unload?
<GridCube> force-unload
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu925> terminating processes ...
<GridCube> if you type alsa and hit enter it will say all the options
<xubuntu925> next
<xubuntu925> alsa force-reload
<GridCube> reload
<xubuntu925> ?
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it should have taken the new configs
<xubuntu925> done
<xubuntu925> Should I see the 'Lenovo" statement in the Loading ALSA sound driver modules?
<GridCube> i dont honestly know
<xubuntu925> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-analog snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc
<GridCube> but i dont think so
<GridCube> xubuntu925, check with pavucontrol now
<xubuntu925> well, whatever it is, it reloaded itself
<GridCube> or alsamixer
<xubuntu925> nope, still nada
<xubuntu925> Internal Mic is still a blank
<GridCube> mmmhm i see
<GridCube> maybe, maaaaaaaybe, you need to reboot?
<xubuntu925> is this a current list:
<xubuntu925> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<GridCube> or better why dont you ask on #ubuntu-studio they use xubuntu as their base now, and they should know much more about sound stuff than us
<GridCube> maybe you can find people there who knows what they are telling you for sure
<xubuntu925> "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad"
<GridCube> sure try that
<xubuntu925> it seems like that would correspond to my model
<GridCube> probably
<xubuntu925> but that is more or less what ALSA is looking for
<GridCube> but i dont know if alsa is taking the new configs or not
<xubuntu925> let me reboot
<xubuntu925> I will be back,
<xubuntu925> my new nick will be
<xubuntu925> "T61_problems"
<xubuntu925> c-ya
<HmblEfrtNChaos> what does the auth to services widget option do on this web irc connect?
<knome> HmblEfrtNChaos, if you have a freenode account, you can sign in to that via the webchat.
<T61_problems> GridCube, it didn't work
<GridCube> :( T61_problems
<GridCube> i don't really know much more
<GridCube> sorry
<T61_problems> brb
<GridCube> T61_problems, please go to #ubuntu-studio and ask there, im pretty sure someoner there should know
<T61_problems> I have a windows partition on the machine, let me check the mic via that
<T61_problems> discount an outright hardware issue
<GridCube> :)
<HmblEfrtNChaos> Knome, thanks and thank you for being the first person ever to respond to me on IRC it's sad im 27 had access to a computer since 16 and only now lol
<knome> HmblEfrtNChaos, no problem :)
<HmblEfrtNChaos> knome, well my main question reason for here was if i get the torrent download i can just install from my current windows desktop
<knome> HmblEfrtNChaos, i'd suggest burning the ISO to a cd, that way you can try xubuntu live from the cd first, without installing
<HmblEfrtNChaos> yeah i only have a 5gb system with no burner
<HmblEfrtNChaos> I only really use this to do minimal text editing and surf the net so nothing fancy
<HmblEfrtNChaos> so that should work though right just torrent and I can install from my current desktop>
<HmblEfrtNChaos> ?
<xubuntu653> Hi. Anybody know how to increase the window border width on window edge grab space? It's one pixel and given my 8000x6000 resolution it's hard to grab.
<knome> HmblEfrtNChaos, with wubi, yes, but i'm not sure if 5GB is enough. using a usb disk is another option
<knome> xubuntu653, see http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<HmblEfrtNChaos> Your cool knome thanks i'm reading some documentation now i was just excited to try and get an answer on irc and now my irc career has started thanks pal
<HmblEfrtNChaos> I'm off all the best
<xubuntu653> I tried alt-rightclick-drag and it doesn't work? What am I doing wrong? Is it too much to ask to make the borders bigger? How do I do that?
<xubuntu653> I wouldn't mind using the alt-rightclick-drag except I use 7 different machines and to have to remember to do this special thing on this one is silly.
<knome> xubuntu653, that would need editing the theme. you can change the xfwm theme though, that should help
<T61_problems> GridCube, the microphone works fine, window's side.
<T61_problems> it isn't hardware.
<T61_problems> what was that other room you suggested?
<GridCube> #ubuntu-studio
<knome> that would be #ubuntustudio
<T61_problems> how do I go there?  IRC I am not familiar with
<knome> T61_problems, /join #channame
<T61_problems> gracias
<xubuntu653> I tried changing the theme 600 different ways, what exactly do I change?
<th0r> T61_problems, I just fixed my new xubuntu install...couldn't get the mic to work in skype. Just uninstalled pulseaudio
<knome> xubuntu653, you'd need to change the pictures if you wanted to change the border with.
<T61_problems> th0r, did uninstalling pulseaudio fix it?
<knome> xubuntu653, to change the theme to some other, go to settings manager -> window manager -> tab 'style'
<T61_problems> th0r, alsamixer shows nothing for the internal mic.
<GridCube> knome, #ubuntu-studio works aswell
<knome> GridCube, didn't know that. :)
<th0r> T61_problems, yup. But I have to admit, alsamixer did show the mic previously, but it just didn't work
<GridCube> well i never knew it was without the - :P
<T61_problems> th0r, is yours the T61 or is it the T61p?
<T61_problems> mine is the T61, and the hardware is fine, as verified by checking within the Windoze partition
<th0r> T61_problems, I didn't even think about it til a few minutes ago when I saw your question. I have just gone back to xubuntu from suse and hadn't even installed skype yet
<T61_problems> sudo apt-get uninstall pulseaudio?
<GridCube> xubuntu653, you need to change the theme on the window manager options
<th0r> I am using a gateway netbook. But I had similar issues with other laptops so had previous experience with pulse.
<th0r> T61_problems, yea...that simple. If it doesn't work, you can always put it back
<T61_problems> so you ran into this issue in your T61, not your Gateway
<th0r> T61_problems, not a T61....don't have one. On the gateway, and previously on a dell d600.
<T61_problems> nope, no dice
<T61_problems> this issue is hard to track down
<th0r> T61_problems, ah well....was worth a shot
<xubuntu653> changing the theme doesn't help, because all of the themes have 1 pixel borders. I don't care what theme I use, but how do I change a theme to have thick borders?
<knome> xubuntu653, as i said, you'll need to edit the pictures in the xfwm subdir of the theme
<xubuntu653> I tried that, but I'll try again, thanks.
<xubuntu653> one moment.
<xubuntu027> Hi
<xubuntu027> Does anyone know the recomended system requirements to run OS
<xubuntu653> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<xubuntu653> so I changed /usr/share/themes/Greybird/xfwm4/top*.png to be bigger and rebooted, and no change. What am I doing wrong?
<David-A> xubuntu653: what do you want to happen? (no need to reboot, just logout/login)
<knome> xubuntu653, you might want to change the theme to something else and back, that might work.
#xubuntu 2012-06-24
<cerjam-g71> hi bazhang
<cerjam-g71> i'll stop annoying your channels
<cerjam-g71> if you inform me how the hell
<cerjam-g71> what ban youre using that closes my channel window.
<cerjam-g71> usually when i get banned it stays open.
<cerjam-g71> explain.
<well_laid_lawn> !enter | cerjam-g71
<ubottu> cerjam-g71: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Unit193> cerjam-g71: Please don't use foul language, and remember this is a support channel for Xubuntu.
<IdleOne> cerjam-g71: that has to do with your client but I know that when I kick ban a user from a channel I use the remove feature that freenode provides
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall
<fuzzynurfhurter> im having trouble with my networkmanager cant get the wireless card to work
<fuzzynurfhurter> or the etho
<IdleOne> you can ask in your irc clients channel how that might affect your client
<cerjam-g71> hm
<cerjam-g71> perhaps usually they lack kicking.
<cerjam-g71> thank you idleone.
<cerjam-g71> i shall go poof now.
<Unit193> fuzzynurfhurter: Ethernet would be a bit odd not working, but wireless may just need a driver, if you can lspci and paste the output to pastebin.com that may help.
<fuzzynurfhurter> its off another pc im working on cant get either 1 to work right lol
<xubuntu653> I changed theme away and then back, I logged out logged in, I rebooted. No change. What do I want to happen? I want the window borders that I grab to resize the window to be bigger than 1 pixel
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in windows right now on it making a boot usb at the moment
<fuzzynurfhurter> 4 mins left lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont see why it wont connect the etho when i have it straight connected to the net
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have a linksys wireless usb drive
<GridCube> for some reason my desktop is all grey
<GridCube> no wallpaper no rightclic menu
<fuzzynurfhurter> i feel ya gridcube
<fuzzynurfhurter> i cant figure out how to change it on this 1 lol
<GridCube> its easy to change the wallpaper, just find a nice picture on thunar and right clic > set as wallpaper
<GridCube> but the problem now is that for some reason its not working
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah i had 1 set as background and then when it boots up the thing aint there
<fuzzynurfhurter> still to no avail still get image is broken
<GridCube> something is taking over my desktop
<GridCube> i see the background
<GridCube> but then it gets covered by other thing
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats odd
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> its something like when you install nautilus and nautilus takes over the desktop instead of thunar
<GridCube> but i have not nautilus
<fuzzynurfhurter> im gonna go back into xubuntu and do that\
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol i feel ya
<genii-around> I had that before on the netbook desktop for kubuntu, unity was taking over the desktop
<fuzzynurfhurter> i got a q??
<fuzzynurfhurter> now wwhen booting into xubuntu it says theres no job control in this shell
<fuzzynurfhurter> and then im at a command line
<GridCube> fuzzynurfhurter, what did you did?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont know lol but it did something and now its up
<fuzzynurfhurter> i typed boot it just started doing that
<GridCube> ooooooooooo
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> just great
<GridCube> now i cant open the menu it kills xfwm4
<fuzzynurfhurter> it says i dont have a home directory??
<GridCube> what in earth just happened
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont know mines acting funny
<fuzzynurfhurter> when i try to boot in it says a file system check failed on something
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in a command line with ~#
<GridCube> you have some problems with you hard drives
<GridCube> fuzzynurfhurter, its this a new install?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah
<fuzzynurfhurter> i was trying to install knoppix on a different hd and have the bootloader on that 1 so i could just go to the boot helper and boot that hd when i want to
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can i fix the file system in the command line im in??
<GridCube> then you messed up your grub configs
<GridCube> get a livecd then get the ppa for boot-repair and use it to repair grub
<GridCube> gotta go i need to fix things up here
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i will try that grid thx
<fuzzynurfhurter> k thx for the help
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in the recovery menu
<fuzzynurfhurter> now
<fuzzynurfhurter> nope
<fuzzynurfhurter> couldnt i reinstall grub from here??
<GridCube> greaaaaaaaaat
<GridCube> what in earth
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> things are failing one after the other
<fuzzynurfhurter> how do u change the hd from (hd0,2) to (hd0,3)??
<fuzzynurfhurter> to boot up
<fuzzynurfhurter> its going to the swap instead of the linux partition
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah but its searching in (hd0,2) instead of (hd0,3)
<GridCube> then edit it
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont know how
<GridCube> i pointed you to some manuals
<fuzzynurfhurter> that didnt help in in the command line of it right now
<GridCube> sorry if im quirky fuzzynurfhurter im kinda having my own problems now
<fuzzynurfhurter> i feel ya it all gravy
<slowz> fuzzynurfhurter, easiest would prob be sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<fuzzynurfhurter> when it says grub it says to use /usr/sbin/grubinstall instead of /sbin/grub install
<GridCube> fuzzynurfhurter, you should get a live cd, then install boot-repair, run it and fix grub
<GridCube> its as easy as that
<fuzzynurfhurter> it says something about unsupported options
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have to get onto windows so i can make a live usb and getboot repair
<fuzzynurfhurter> i might have to leave for a little to use this laptop to boot up that ubuntu to get bootrepair
<fuzzynurfhurter> wouldnt it be apt-get install boot-repair??
<fuzzynurfhurter> wouldnt it be apt-get install boot-repair??
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> no
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<GridCube> you need to ppa it before
<fuzzynurfhurter> ppa??
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry dont know what that is
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/boot-repair
<GridCube> yes ppa
<fuzzynurfhurter> k but ive been having trouble installing tar files
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> the ppa
<GridCube> wait
<GridCube> ill find it for you
<fuzzynurfhurter> im lost man
<GridCube> fuzzynurfhurter,
<GridCube> are you in the livecd already?
<fuzzynurfhurter> all isee is fora tar.gz file
<GridCube> yes, sorry i send you to the wrong link
<GridCube> its the correct link, but not the one you need
<GridCube> you need this one https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<GridCube> it has the ppa address
<GridCube> and the instructions
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i have to shut this 1 down and then boot back up dont know if it will find the wireless card to get on the net
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok thx im checkin it out
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i will try that thx alot man
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i have to update it first i think cause it says command not found
<fuzzynurfhurter> how would u get xubuntu desktop sessions??
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont understand why xubuntu finds the wlan and etho but bluecherry xubuntu wont
<fuzzynurfhurter> im out for a bit
<fuzzynurfhurter>  ubuntu finds the wireless card fine but xubuntu wont lol
<fuzzynurfhurter>  ubuntu finds the wireless card fine but xubuntu wont lol
<genii-around> fuzzynurfhurter: What card is it?
<genii-around> eg: what does lspci -nn   or lsusb  say it is, vendor and device codes
<fuzzynurfhurter> linksys wireless usb
<fuzzynurfhurter> says linksys wusb100 v1 rangeplus wireless network adapter
<genii-around> fuzzynurfhurter: That's not the output of lspci -nn or of lsusb. Which has the device:vendor code in it, which is what is the useful thing we need to determine what kind of driver it requires.
<fuzzynurfhurter> bus 001 device 004: ID 1737:0070
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry i see what u were talking about after my first post lol
<genii-around> Hm, can't seem to find what it's supposed to be using.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have no clue like i said ubuntu finds it but xubuntu wont
<fuzzynurfhurter> it is using 127.0.1.1 as my ip address on xubuntu
<genii-around> fuzzynurfhurter: When booted to ubuntu livecd and it is working, sudo lshw -C network     ... then the line which starts out: configuration:    ..  says what driver it is using
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> I
<GridCube> OK
<GridCube> i will have to reinstall xubuntu
<GridCube> but not today
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i will check it man at the moment i cant get the usb to boot up right now
<fuzzynurfhurter> for some reason it wont load from the usb any more even going into the boot selector
<fuzzynurfhurter> k im back in to it lol dont know what happened lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> driver=rt2800usb
<fuzzynurfhurter> it messed up earlier when i was updating the stuff
<genii-around> Interesting. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rt2800usb.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any indicates it's coming in the standard linux-image-<your-version-here>-generic
<genii-around> Which makes me think it's not a driver issue, but some networking problem
<fuzzynurfhurter>  i dont know man
<fuzzynurfhurter> im on a nother pc in a different room updating ubuntu real quick
<fuzzynurfhurter> well once i get the grub fixrd for xubuntu i will go in to it and do lshw blah blah and see what it says i dont know it has drivers for it or not
<genii-around> fuzzynurfhurter: If the sudo lshw -C network    shows in the configuration:   line the same driver, it is almost certainly some network mis-configuration issue
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i will check it out after it has finished updating i thx ur help man
<fuzzynurfhurter> watching movie till update is finished lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> i did the xubuntu desktop thing but cant find how to use it or what ever
<GridCube> Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<GridCube> that pops up when i try to launch xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<GridCube> and i get a segfault when trying to launch xfce4-appfinder
<calligar> I know this might seem really stupid, but I'm trying to copy a cd with xubuntu using xburn, and I can't seem to find any options for it....does the program just not have it and I should be using a different program, or if you can, could anyone help me with this....rather simple task?
<calligar> Nevermind, I'll just figure it out...
<calligar> Anyone know a good program for copying cds (on xubuntu)
<Xanza> Been looking for a list of wifi cards that are compatible with Kubuntu, any help?
<Xanza> shit, Xubuntu.
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> i dont understand whats going on
<GridCube> i created a new user and that seemed to fix stuff
<GridCube> but now xchat crashes bad when i try to launch it
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> im to tired to keep with this today
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> you know
<asterismo> i cannot execute a bash script from a keyboard shortcut
<asterismo> but i can from terminal
<asterismo> is not supposed to function like a terminal command the keyboard shortcut???
<asterismo> someone?
<blackgatocatnegr> cursed onboard sound cards-_-
<blackgatocatnegr> anyway, I cant make the mic work in xubuntu
<xubuntu763> Hello
<baizon> hi
<zastaph> how come the terminal is grey on grey?
<Sysi> design choice to have lower contrast
<zastaph> what's wrong with contrast? :)
<zastaph> seems colors is an individual preference.. i hope there's some sort of quickfix for me :)
<Sysi> right click ->preferences -> colors
<zastaph> can terminal colors be set by .bashrc so that I can get a consistent look on all linuxes ?
<Sysi> no, terminal emulator would override them
<zastaph> hmm, then each time I install a xubuntu guest OS I'd have to manually go to preferences / colors and hand edit them?
<SandJ> There is a setting in .bashrc which enables colours, it is disabled by default.  Looking...
<SandJ> It may not be what you want, though.       xterm-color) color_prompt=yes;
<Sysi> SandJ: that's just for prompt and apps like less
<SandJ> Yes, understood, you're right.
<Sysi> zastaph: if you're using xfce's terminal, you can just keep copy of ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc somewhere
<Sysi> if you just want more contrast than default, just changing text to completely black helps
<zastaph> what's the equivalent of ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc on regular Ubuntu ?
<Sysi> ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/
<Sysi> (same settings don't work for different apps of course)
<zastaph> what happened to convention over configuration? :p
<zastaph> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/solarized-must-have-color-paletter-for.html
<zastaph> that does a bit of what I look for, but seems made specific for gnome terminal
<zastaph> i'm looking for a one ring to rule them all solution :)
<Chintu> Hey, Can't get any audio or video playing on my Xubuntu :/
<Sysi> install xubuntu-restricted -extras
<Chintu> But, I am not connected to internet in Xubuntu :(
<Sysi> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Chintu> Thanks
<Chintu> There is no such package in Precise << It's showing that :/
<Chintu> And i can't connect to my Mobile internet... Mobile start the connection and.. Trasfer the data.. But, Xubuntu notification shows "You're now disconnted from the Network" :/
<Chintu> I'll download them all.. when, i'll be connected to internet
<xubuntu063> Hello
<SandJ> Well, that was short and sweet.
<nickoe___> Hi
<nickoe___> Does xubuntu 12.04 include pae in default image?
<Sysi> yes
<nickoe___> The ubuntu one did, so I could not install it on my machine
<nickoe___> Sysi: so... I can't install xubuntu either?
<Sysi> I'm afraid so, really old machine?
<nickoe___> Sysi: I got this "This kernel requires following features not present on the cpu pae unable to boot"
<knome> 12.04 shouldn't have pae afaik
<nickoe___> so how do I get a kernel that does not have pae
<knome> we did do that decision at least
<nickoe___> knome: the ubuntu 12.04 did
<knome> nickoe___, yes, they do, but xubuntu doesn't
<Sysi> knome: we're not using same default kernel?
<knome> Sysi, nope.
<nickoe___> knome: great
<knome> Sysi, we wanted the non-pae kernel for 12.04, exactly because we still want to support older machines
<nickoe___> :)
<knome> Sysi, 12.10+ will have pae too, though, since the non-pae kernel is going to go out of main
<Sysi> oh right, I thought non-pae isn't available at all since I was told "pae in enabled in default kernel" and use amd64 myself
<knome> nope, it's still default in xubuntu and in main on the precise repositories
<nickoe___> On win7 here. But I was trying to install the image on  USB stick, and the unviersal uisb installer did nbot copy fast
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/ - the first point in the release notes ;)
<nickoe___> knome: so on the next releast there is no option to get non pae`?
<knome> nickoe___, unfortunately yes. the xubuntu team doesn't have the manpower to maintain our own kernel, so when ubuntu removes it from main, we got to go the pae-way
<nickoe___> so legacy cpu's are no option anymore
<nickoe___> :/
<knome> well, you can still install 12.04 and upgrade with non-pae, and
<knome> i *think* that should work
<Sysi> well, 12.04 is LTS
<knome> non-pae is still going to be in universe, aiui
<knome> yes, that too. and that's the exact reason we decided to keep with non-pae for one more release
<knome> if it was non-lts, that would've been as good as next to nothing.
<knome> now it makes a difference, really
<nickoe___> ok
<nickoe___> what is there into maintaining a non-pae kernel?
<nickoe___> It it not just a matter of disabling it when compiling the kernel?
<knome> nickoe___, aiui, no
<knome> nickoe___, but i'm no kernel expert
<nickoe___> ok
<knome> i think there is #ubuntu-kernel
<SandJ> nickoe___, one option for legacy CPUs is: just don't upgrade beyond 12.04
<nickoe___> :(
<SandJ> Well, they (where 'they' = everyone) keep making operating systems bigger, and slower and with more stuff and eventually any given CPU will reach a point where it cannot cope.  Even Xubuntu.
<SandJ> And they way to live without that crippling bloat is to not upgrade.  And not upgrading and sticking with an older op sys and software means you are very unlikely to find any new bugs.
<blackgatocatnegr> what waswhat what that live usb maker that worked in other distros besides ubuntu?
<blackgatocatnegr> ah right, UNetbootin
<josy1982> man a kol me et risa pon
<blackgatocatnegr> Swedish?
<klymero> bonjour
<klymero> il y a quelqu un ?
<SandJ> Barely time to identify the language, translate it, and formulate a reply.    Would changing the topic description to include "... and wait a while for a response" help?
<GridCube> Things are just wrong
<GridCube> i need assistance, for some reason something took over my desktop, its not nautilus, so i cleanse every folder starting with a . on my ~/, the desktop works again, but now if i launch xchat it freezes instantaneously and i cant use it
<GridCube> im using lubuntu now
<GridCube> to test if it works and it does
<GridCube> brb
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> so im on xubuntu now. using irssi
<SandJ> Seriously?  You have wiped out all the contents of all the hidden folders in your home directory?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it means nothing really, it was that or a full reinstall
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> now it works
<GridCube> :/
<xubuntu619> hello
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu619
<ubottu> xubuntu619: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<STATE147689> ARP:3193 LYONS ROAD, COCONUT CREEK 33063
<Unit193> STATE147689: Something Xubuntu related we can help with?
<STATE147689> Everything is clear just a minor error
<Myrtti> STATE147689: this isn't your private pastebin
<STATE147689> im aware of that
<SandJ> Why might the Print Screen key have stopped working as it did?  In my Xubuntu 12.04 it called up a dialogue box that offered save to clipboard / file / upload to ZimigeZ but it does nothing.  Where should I start looking to fix this?  (Google got me nowhere.)
<pleia2> SandJ: it's a keyboard shortcut, so I'd look under settings manager > keyboard and "application shortcuts" tab
<pleia2> mine has an entry like: xfce4-screenshooter -f Print
<SandJ> Spot on!  For some reason, there were only 4 or 5 entries in there for calling apps.  I chose "Reset to Defaults" and now there is 18 of them, including the one you just gave.
<SandJ> Hmm.  There's something odd going on with those shortcuts.  "Reset to defaults" added the defaults, I removed the duplicates and when I go back to that screen it has forgotten some others.  Very odd.
<SandJ> It appears to be necessary to select "Reset toDefaults", then leave that screen without changing anything, then go back to it.
<SandJ> Thank you, pleia2.
<gunz4Mipple> i just install xubuntu, but nvidia drivers are still messed up? really bad fps on 6150GO
<gunz4Mipple> is there a workaround in xswat or something
<SandJ> gunz4Mipple, I have that trouble too with my GeForce GTX 550 Ti - it won't work with the Xubuntu drivers as they come.
<SandJ> I have to do Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get to a login prompt, log in, download the latest nVidia driver and install that.  Then when I reboot, it works.  But, every time the Xubuntu kernel is upgraded, I have to repeat the process.
<SandJ> Ah.  I just read your  post properly - you just get a low FPS - completely different from my problem.  Sorry.
<Mokura> If I move my xubuntu installation to a bigger hard drive by using Clonezilla, are there any particular storage-to-swap partition ratios I should be aware of?
<Mokura> Or are swap defaults based on installed memory?
<th0r> Mokura, swap should be about 1.5 times your ram size. but over about 2 or 3 GB of ram swap is not really needed
<Mokura> So I could probably just expand the storage partition to fit the new size if I'm not upgrading RAM.
<Mokura> (This is an old netbook we're talking here, so.)
<th0r> Mokura, yes. I usually reserve 10-15GB for / and use the rest for /home
<th0r> Mokura, I only have 2GB ram, so I set aside 1.5GB for swap, but doubt it will ever be used.
<Mokura> Cool, thanks.
<Mokura> pfft I'm talking about ~512 MB
<Mokura> it's a Thinkpad X40 :D
<th0r> Mokura, with 512MB ram I would probably set aside 1.5GB if I had enough hard drive space
<Mokura> Alright, will do.
<gunz4Mipple> SandJ: i guess there are 2 probs, one is no graphics, one is no accelleration
<gunz4Mipple> I thot this was fixed in regular ubuntu base, which im guessing is the same as xubuntus base
<gunz4Mipple> argh, adding xswat and then newest nvidia-current there fixed FPS, but my moniter resolutions are all gone except one
#xubuntu 2013-06-17
<haljhon> nagev:  you could look at the modules loaded in your kernel... that would be a good start
<haljhon> and the best answer seems to be 'sudo lshw -c video'
<nagev> haljhon: thank you, 'lshw -c video' shows: "configuration: driver=radeon latency=0".  Is that proprietary or open source?
<haljhon> modinfo -F license radeon
<haljhon> GPL and additional rights
<haljhon> looks like it is open-source :)
<nagev> cool, thank you
<nagev> so i guess i need to install fglrx to get vaapi working in mplayer.  If I install fglrx and am not happy can i just apt-get remove it and my system will revert back to the currently used GPL driver?
<haljhon> it looks like there's an uninstall script included with it
<haljhon> you should run the uninstaller and then purge it.
<haljhon> and then I would assume the open-source driver would get used again... I don't know if fglrx blacklists radeon (I'd assume it does) so you might have to manually ensure that it isn't still blacklisted
<haljhon> one would assume the purge operation would do this... however, I have seen instances where this doesn't always work as desired and I've had to manually remove a blacklist.
<nagev> right, thanks alot :)
<haljhon> this looks like it might be helpful to you: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<nagev> thanks.  I just noticed a package in synaptic called glx-alternative-fglrx.  It lets you switch between drivers.  I will try that.  Would be nice if I could create some sort of restore point to revert to if it all goes horribly wrong!
<nagev> oh that package is broken.  anyway i installed fglrx. is it best to reboot or is there a command I can use to restart X with the new driver?
<xubuntu326> lol didn't bother to change my nic... anyways, win 8 doesn't make it easy to boot from disk =P
<xubuntu326> it\s almost like they dont want you to install xubuntu
<nathanesau> does anyone here know about installing xubuntu with win8
<nathanesau> cause i have some questions
<holstein> !dualboot | nathanesau
<ubottu> nathanesau: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nathanesau> just a question
<nathanesau> i already installed xubuntu
<nathanesau> and the disk ejected itself
<nathanesau> but then the computer booted up to windows 8....
<nathanesau> i dont really want to partition my disk a third time
<holstein> nathanesau: what do you want?
<nathanesau> access ubuntu
<nathanesau> i already installed it
<holstein> nathanesau: you should see a menu at boot time... grub..
<Unit193> holstein: This happens, if he installed a 64bit version he may need to run boot-repair and he's done.
<holstein> nathanesau: do you see options at boot? about what OS to choose? how did you install?
<nathanesau> i used a disc
<nathanesau> 13.04
<holstein> well.. running boot-repair wont hurt anything, thats for sure
<nathanesau> and installed default settings
<holstein> Unit193: you talking about from a live CD?
<Unit193> holstein: Running boot-repair from live?  Yes.
<holstein> nathanesau: thats what i would do first ^^
<nathanesau> from a live cd?
<nathanesau> what do you mean
<holstein> nathanesau: running boot repair from a liveCD.. installing grub, which seems to have not installed
<nathanesau> hmmm
<nathanesau> how would i run boot repair
<nathanesau> do i need a different disk?
<nathanesau> (windows 8 messes up the startup options)
<holstein> nathanesau: no.. you should be able to use the installer CD you have
<holstein> nathanesau: what are you talking about? windows 8 does what?
<nathanesau> you can't boot from disc
<nathanesau> and access bios options the same way
<holstein> nathanesau: boot the live CD the same way you did to install xubuntu
<nathanesau> ok
<nathanesau> and then what?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2 nathanesau
<holstein> nathanesau: hopefully leading you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair if you were to read carefully
<nathanesau> ok heres what i found out
<nathanesau> in the windows 8 boot options it has priorities
<nathanesau> i.e. 1st option: boot from disk, 2nd: windows 8, 3rd ubuntu
<nathanesau> so i took out the disk and swapped the 3rd option with the 1st
<nathanesau> and grub was able to load up ubuntu
<nathanesau> HOWEVER, when i clicked on the windows 8 loader option, it said that it was an invalid path
<nathanesau> and asked me to press any key
<nathanesau> and then it went back to the main grub menu
<nathanesau> so basically,  grub doesn't let me boot to windows, but i dont know why
<holstein> windows 8 boot options wouldnt be grub
<holstein> i would install, or reinstall grub
<holstein> if you didnt use boot-repair, use it
<nathanesau> i did reinstall
<nathanesau> i dont understand why the windows 8 loader doesnt work
<nathanesau> because the ubuntu loader works
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^^  its likely something to do with that
<nathanesau> ok so the error i get it "can't find command 'drivemap'
<nathanesau> error: invalid EFI file path
<nathanesau> in my system setup i have disabled fast boot
<nathanesau> and also disabled secure boot control
<nathanesau> i can boot from disk again if i need to,
<nathanesau> just need to know what to do
<holstein> !uefi | nathanesau i would have to refer to this, since i dont have uefi hardware to test with
<ubottu> nathanesau i would have to refer to this, since i dont have uefi hardware to test with: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> nathanesau: you can always try another boot manager. GAG for example
<nathanesau> hmmm
<nathanesau> just a question
<nathanesau> if you look at the link you posted
<nathanesau> it says to "do something else"
<nathanesau> rather than run windows alongside
<nathanesau> would i have to reformat my hard drive if i chose this option
<nathanesau> (again i mean)
<holstein> nathanesau: you have ubuntu installed and booting
<holstein> correct?
<nathanesau> yes
<holstein> those options are for faciliating that..
<nathanesau> but the windows 8 loader doesn't work
<holstein> sure.. and that option that you just asked me about has *nothing* to do with that
<holstein> that faciliates the booting of the ubuntu partition
<nathanesau> ok
<nathanesau> um.... what other loaders are there
<nathanesau> other than grub
<holstein> well, there the one i mentioned above.. GAG.. and *many* others
<holstein> theres the one in windows that will work for windows only
<nathanesau> can i overwrite grub with gag
<holstein> you should know how to revert to it.. then, you could have GRUB on a usb stick to boot linux..
<holstein> nathanesau: i have no idea what state that machine is in, but there is nothing about xubuntu or grub preventing you from overwriting anything with anything
<nathanesau> is gag on the ubuntu disk i have
<holstein> no
<holstein> i find it by searching "gag boot manager" http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<nathanesau> ok i have it on a stick
<holstein> it?
<nathanesau> how do i install from a stick ( i have never done that)
<nathanesau> gag
<nathanesau> ok let's see what happens
<holstein> i would just try GAG live
<nathanesau> what do you mean try gag live
<nathanesau> on a cd?
<nathanesau> on my computer?
<nathanesau> (in windows 8 interface i mean)
<holstein> nathanesau: i mean, try it... dont just install it and break grub
<holstein> try it first.. live.. from the cd or usb
<nathanesau> im not able to try it from a usb though
<nathanesau> lilke.... i set it to boot from usb
<nathanesau> but all i have on the usb is gag
<nathanesau> and nothing happened
<holstein> sure. just leave it if its not working for you
<nathanesau> ok.... but can i reinstall ubuntu i guess?
<nathanesau> like would it just overwrite itself?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> nothing is wrong with ubuntu.. its booting..
<nathanesau> because i can't get gag to launch
<nathanesau> ya but the windows 8 loader doesn't work
<holstein> sure.. thats windows though
<holstein> reinstall ubuntu if you want, but it'll likely do the same
<holstein> what would i do? just relax and search for help in a windows venue about how to boot it from grub
<holstein> i would know how to revert to the windows boot loader.. i would also know that at that point, i can install grub to a USB stick, and boot ubuntu from there
<nathanesau> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15285115/windows-7-ubuntu-12-04-invalid-efi-file-path-boot-repair-grub-many-entri
<nathanesau> what does he mean by "repair tool which inserted new entries into grub"
<nathanesau> do you know what he's talking about
<holstein> nathanesau: grub *never* booted windows for you.. grub is booting xubuntu fine
<nathanesau> correct
<holstein> the issue is ith grub and your particular setup of windows
<holstein> is with*
<holstein> there is likely something you can add to grub to get it to boot your windows
<holstein> i would have to have that hardware in front of me
<nathanesau> im trying something one sec
<holstein> these are the facts.. *if*, and assuming your windows was booting and fine before this, then its still fine.. xubuntu and grub are *not* broken at all..
<holstein> you windows is not allowing grub to boot it
<nathanesau> correct
<nathanesau> only boots through its own loader
<holstein> nathanesau: so, windows boots?
<nathanesau> not through grub
<holstein> nathanesau: but, you can boot windows?
<nathanesau> yes
<holstein> nathanesau: i would just relax then.. dont "fix" what aint broke
<nathanesau> ok, it's just inconvenient that i can't access ubuntu and windows from the same loader
<holstein> nathanesau: something about your uefi is preventing grub from booting it.. if you can boot both the OS's you have installed.. then, you have no problem
<holstein> nathanesau: let the manufacturer of your hardware know of your inconvinience.. and maybe microsoft as well
<nathanesau> ok
<nathanesau> windows 7 > windows 8 imo
<nathanesau> ubuntu > all
<holstein> hehe
<nathanesau> (in some ways0
<nathanesau> i just used this "fix"
<nathanesau> http://whoochee.blogspot.ca/2012/12/uefi-ubuntu-boot-along-with-win8.html#!/2012/12/uefi-ubuntu-boot-along-with-win8.html
<nathanesau> just testing if it worked
<holstein> boot repair is what you tried first, correct?
<nathanesau> ya ive tried a bunch of stuff lol
<holstein> i would stop
<holstein> i would relax, and use the system "as-is" since you *can* dualboot
<nathanesau> i got it to work
<nathanesau> IT worked
<nathanesau> the link i posted worked
<holstein> yeah? the boot-repair?
<holstein> nathanesau: thats what Unit193 suggested when you first came in the channel.. thats what i linked for you way back, that you said you had tried
<nathanesau> lol
<nathanesau> sorry for all the trouble
<holstein> nathanesau: no trouble.. i just thought you had already tried it.. otherwise, i would have pushed for you to try it..
 * Unit193 setup a UEFI system once.
<nathanesau> ok..... finally
<nathanesau> ubuntu is really efficient
<nathanesau> my computer is only using 10% memory
<Unit193> (Ubuntu, or Xubuntu?)
<nathanesau> xubuntu
<nathanesau> but they are very similar?
<nathanesau> anyways, ttyl
<Unit193> Adios.
<nathanesau> holstein why are you not an op
<WalterN> meh
<WalterN> when I plug in my camera and try to look at pictures, I get "Failed to mount "Canon Digital Camera""
<WalterN> "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)."
<SunStar> have you power cycled both devices?
<WalterN> the camera? sure... I dont feel like turning off my computer... it has been an issue before though
<acerimmer> WalterN, I get that too.  solved by switching from thunar to nautilus file browser.
<WalterN> (as in, updates have happened, and the computer has restarted at least once since then)
<WalterN> acerimmer: so I just need to install nautlius?
<acerimmer> WalterN, um, it might be there.  it's installed by default with ubuntustudio.  run apt-cache policy nautilus
<WalterN> installed: (none)... does that mean its not installed?
<WalterN> :P
<acerimmer> WalterN, that's what it means
<WalterN> alright, lets see what happens
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> do I need to log out and log back in or something annoying like that?
<acerimmer> WalterN, "need"?  do this; install nautilus.  then see if it'll run without reboot.
<WalterN> yeah, it just errors the same way, only it gives me a 'something crashed' thing in the top bar
<WalterN> enh
<WalterN> there is a kernel update anyway
<acerimmer> WalterN, hmm.  best to fully update perhaps.  sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get upgrade    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    will update your current distro
<WalterN> whats the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<acerimmer> WalterN, upgrade will update all currently installed package version.  dist-upgrade will update to latest package versions
<WalterN> cause I already ran dist-upgrade
<acerimmer> WalterN, and the kernels STILL didn't install?
<WalterN> no, its working its magic right now
<WalterN> done
<WalterN> alright, rebooting
<WalterN> back
<acerimmer> WalterN, what's the word?
<WalterN> that I have IRC running at the moment XD
<WalterN> I open nautilus from the command line and select my camera, and I get the same error message
<acerimmer> WalterN, sorry that didn't work.
<WalterN> I guess
<acerimmer> WalterN, suggest you google cameraname + "error code"
<acerimmer> WalterN, or ask in the main #ubuntu channel
<WalterN> what was that open location -> gphoto2 thing?
<WalterN> bleh
<WalterN> there we go
<WalterN> gphoto2://[usb:002,004]/
<WalterN> ffff
<WalterN> its kinda crashy
<WalterN> but I pulled some files off
<WalterN> kinda a lot crashy
<carognaverde> help, first time trying to insatll xubuntum it says critical error cannot install, and gives me access to the live mode, how from here can I check whats wrong? thanx
<carognaverde> hello?
<kgb> carognaverde: hi, you are not alone! ;) :) in here, I mean ;s
<kgb> are you using the CD, or live USB, what program did you use to make it?
<carognaverde> :)
<kgb> this one is good http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kgb> err I think
<carognaverde> xubuntu 12.10 on a usb stick
<carognaverde> i can use it live, but wont go thru8 with the installation .......actually not even winxp would install, i guess somethings wrong on this computer but dunno what to check :)
<kgb> oic :(
<kgb> where does it error-out, can you get to the partitioning part? if there's no data on the disk, can you re-partition from scratch?
<kgb> maybe it's something simple
<carognaverde> it;s at the partitioning where it errors out
<carognaverde> there is data on the disk, but i am happy to get rid of it :)
<kgb> you COULD, technically, /fixboot and /fixmbr from windows.. then free up space (like at the end of the disk) for xubuntu - and then let the installer use the free space (just leaving it free, from windows disk managament, not creating any partitions for linux there)
<carognaverde> no windows access, just this live xubuntu access
<kgb> sry * /fixboot and /fixmbr from a windows setp/recovery disk
<kgb> oh, so you don't even have a working windows system on it?
<Sysi> try opening gparted while on live mode, create new partition table
<carognaverde> exactloy
<kgb> :(
<kgb> im afraid to give any advice, then xD
<Sysi> carognaverde: if creating partition table works, try creating partitions, full disk minus 1GB or something ext4 partition and a small swap partition
<Sysi> (swap being 1GB or so that was not used ext4 partition)
<kgb> ^ just btw., shouldn't swap = amount of RAM?..
<Sysi> not unless you're gonna enable hibernation and use it
<kgb> oic!..
<kgb> afk, gl carognaverde
<carognaverde> hello friends, back again... newbie having problems installing xubuntu (but i can get it live,,,somebody was suggesting me gparted...still here ?
<carognaverde> oh well,. i managed to open gparted, and now I'm lost, never did a partition.....can somebody help me? :)
<bgardner> carognaverde: What was the original problem you had installing that led you to use gparted?
<GNUdru> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html carognaverde
<bgardner> GNUdru: Nice tutorial
<carognaverde> waesn't able to install xubuntu from usb, i can just acces live (that;s where I'm now), the error during installation camos at the partition moment....even windows gives me problems installing...so xubuntu live is all I've got :)
<carognaverde> so...suggestions appreciated......shall i format one of the 2 hard drives? or safer to create a new partition on one of them?
<carognaverde> one it says is ext2 (not mounted, other extended (not busy, there are no  mounted logical partitions)
<bgardner> carognaverde: Do you have existing data on the drive that you are interested in protecting, or is the drive free to delete everything?
<carognaverde> free to delete >:)
<bgardner> carognaverde: Then I would run the installer again, choosing the option to let the installer automatically use the entire drive (removing all existing data).  If THAT still gives errors, come back here and tell us what errors you get.
<GNUdru> + to that
<b3rz3rk3r> hi all, I've just started getting Compton freezing the machine on login today, but it has been working fine for over a week (with rebooting) until now. How do I start to trouble shoot this?
<carognaverde> that was giving me the error, something like the installer  enountered an unrecoverable error
<elfy> carognaverde: did you check the iso you burnt from before you burnt it?
<elfy> carognaverde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<carognaverde> the iso was good, but downloaded it long time ago, not even winxp, will install on this machine...i believe soimthing with the hard disk\
<elfy> did gparted have any black triangles ? or exclamation marks ?
<carognaverde> actually no...i'm thinking of starting a check on gparted, is taht a good idea?
<elfy> well, if you have issues installing anything then I'd say you've got an issue somewhere - gparted might show you
<carognaverde> check did not work
<bgardner> carognaverde: Details?
<carognaverde> GParted 0.12.1 --enable-libparted-dmraid
<carognaverde> Libparted 2.3
<carognaverde> Check and repair file system (ext2) on /dev/sda1  00:00:00    ( ERROR )
<carognaverde>      	
<carognaverde> calibrate /dev/sda1  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )
<carognaverde>      	
<carognaverde> path: /dev/sda1
<carognaverde> start: 2,048
<carognaverde> end: 499,711
<carognaverde> size: 497,664 (243.00 MiB)
<carognaverde> check file system on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:00:00    ( ERROR )
<carognaverde>      	
<carognaverde> e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<carognaverde>      	
<carognaverde> /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<carognaverde> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<carognaverde> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<bgardner> carognaverde: You said you were in a live USB session, right?  Did you mount the hard drive after booting up?
<carognaverde> no
<bgardner> carognaverde: And you're certain /dev/sda is the hard drive?
<carognaverde> yes, i have 2, the second haRD DRIVE HAS A little arrow icon, that if i expand, says sda5 ubuntu
<bgardner> carognaverde: Run this and paste the link it hands back: mount | pastebinit
<carognaverde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774013/
<bgardner> carognaverde: And you want to clear /dev/sda and put Ubuntu on it, is that right?
<carognaverde> yes
<carognaverde>  1
<carognaverde>  2
<carognaverde>  3
<carognaverde>  4
<carognaverde>  5
<carognaverde>  6
<carognaverde>  7
<carognaverde>  8
<carognaverde>  9
<carognaverde> 10
<carognaverde> 11
<carognaverde> 12
<carognaverde> 13
<carognaverde> 14
<carognaverde> 15
<carognaverde> 16
<carognaverde> 17
<carognaverde> 18
<carognaverde> 	
<carognaverde> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<carognaverde> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<carognaverde> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<carognaverde> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<carognaverde> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<carognaverde> /dev/sdc on /cdrom type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<carognaverde> /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
<carognaverde> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<carognaverde> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<carognaverde> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<bgardner> !flood | carognaverde
<ubottu> carognaverde: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<carognaverde> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<carognaverde> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<carognaverde> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<carognaverde> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<carognaverde> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/xubuntu/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=xubuntu)
<carognaverde> /dev/sda1 on /media/xubuntu/5b476ef0-be79-4843-bf81-9c732be49cef type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<carognaverde> my bad
<Unit193> Thanks, just next time use a pastebin please. :)
<carognaverde> i did,  just now learned what they do :)
<bgardner> carognaverde: It's okay.  Okay, gparted is throwing errors because your HDD is already mounted.  Dismount it first (right click on desktop icon for sda and unmount), then try gparted again.
<carognaverde> unmounteds, what action shall i do next on gparted?
<bgardner> carognaverde: The same check you ran before.
<carognaverde> check?
<bgardner> carognaverde: Yes
<carognaverde> error again
<bgardner> carognaverde: paste.ubuntu.com the error?
<carognaverde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774031/
<carognaverde> shall i try formatting, or shall i try working on the second hard drive?
<bgardner> That's the mount list again - I was looking to get the error gparted was giving you.
<carognaverde> its the same as previous
<bgardner> carognaverde: Then you didn't get the drive dismounted - the previous error was '/dev/sda1 is mounted'.
<carognaverde> e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<carognaverde> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<carognaverde> to sum it up :)
<bgardner> carognaverde: Either it is failing to unmount, or it is getting automatically remounted.  Make sure you don't have any extraneous windows open (close down to just irc, terminal and gparted) and work on getting /dev/sda1 dismounted.
<bgardner> carognaverde: You can check with 'mount' at a command line.  As long as '/dev/sda1' appears in that list, gparted will fail on the test you are running, as it requires the partition to be unmounted.
<Unit193> Should be able to   sudo umount /media/xubuntu/5b476ef0-be79-4843-bf81-9c732be49cef
<bgardner> Yes, or sudo umount /dev/sda1
<carognaverde> and that worked :)
<carognaverde> great, what next? :)
<bgardner> carognaverde: I would empty that drive - remove all the partitions.  Then, install Ubuntu on it.
<carognaverde> with format on gparted?
<bgardner> carognaverde: No, with 'remove partition' in gparted.
<bgardner> carognaverde: The installer will create new partitions and format them during installation.
<bgardner> carognaverde: Just work on getting /dev/sda to have no partitions.
<carognaverde> i dont see..remove partition option
<bgardner> carognaverde: Sorry, I was paraphrasing.  Been a while since I was in gparted.
<carognaverde> :)
<bgardner> carognaverde: Right click on the first partition in /dev/sda and tell me what options you have.
<bgardner> carognaverde: Remember your current goal is to remove all partitions on /dev/sda - feel free to follow logical menu choices that would achieve that goal.
<carognaverde> delete- resize/move- copy - format to - manage flags - check -label - new uuid - information
<bgardner> carognaverde: Delete
<carognaverde> Partition(s) 1 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<bgardner> carognaverde: Okay, do as it says and come back when you are back up.  We'll be here.
<carognaverde> cancel or ignore?
<bgardner> carognaverde: Definitely don't cancel it, this is what you have been trying to accomplish.
<carognaverde> shall i restart? no more sda1 on gparted, its calle dunallocated
<bgardner> carognaverde: Is /dev/sda empty now?
<elfy> if it is - I would be inclined to reboot the live medium now
<bgardner> I agree with elfy
<carognaverde> and come back live, or try to install directly?
<elfy> do the try again
<bgardner> carognaverde: I'd install, yes
<elfy> then connect here
<carognaverde> tahx guys, see ya in a little
<bgardner> carognaverde: Good luck
<elfy> personally I'd do the try and come here and then you can double check stuff
<bgardner> carognaverde: Yeah, let us know how it went
<carognaverde> damn...here's the result
<carognaverde> unrecoverable error
<holstein> the result of??
<bgardner> carognaverde: Which step of the installation?  Last thing it was doing?  Any details you can give would help.
<holstein> looking back at the scroll, if that were my hardware, i would run a test on the hardware
<carognaverde> after congratulations.....blah blah blah (the slideshow, after telling him to erase data and, it stops and says that
<holstein> carognaverde: him?
<holstein> if he has a bad hard drive, theres not really anything that you can do other than replace the hardware
<carognaverde> can i try to doi something with the second hard drive?
<bgardner> carognaverde: You can, if you want to install on it.
<holstein> a bad hard drive would qualify as an "unrecoverable error".. other errors like that would be kernel panics with hardware support or other issues.. that would be easy to troubleshoot by booting a live CD
<bgardner> carognaverde: Is it also a drive you are willing to empty?
<carognaverde> yes
<holstein> i would run some test on the drive.. i would want those tests to take over an hour
<bgardner> carognaverde: If you want to try the other drive, then I would suggest you remove /dev/sda from your system and try your installation again.
<holstein> you could run them from the live CD while you are booting tothe desktop there to see that the driver support is OK
<carognaverde> am i not on a live cd? and troubleshoot is what im trying to do <:)
<bgardner> carognaverde is currently in a live environment on a USB stick, if I remember correctly.
<holstein> carognaverde: then, booting the live CD *is* a troubleshooting step.. one in which you can test the drives.. also, removing the drive is a great suggestion
<carognaverde> yes
<carognaverde> how do i test the drives?
<holstein> carognaverde: one way is to, as bgardner suggests, remove the suspect drive, and try another.. or use diagnostic tools from the live CD
<holstein> i keep this live CD around for diagnostics http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<carognaverde> what diagnostic tools do i have on here? (sorry)
<holstein> carognaverde: what are you using? you said you are not running the live CD.. what are you running?
<holstein> plus, im not saying you *have* a bad hard drive.. keep in mind, techs charge good money to do what im suggesting is a good troubleshooting step because its not exactly trivial..
<carognaverde> yes,  i am running xubuntu live cd
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343410
<holstein> theres a GUI tool.. you can use to check the health.. but, i wouldnt waste a lot of time on it if you feel its over your head
<holstein> the fact is, if you are booting the live CD, then the hardware support is likely fine for your machine.. a step that is failing in the installation process would logically be hard drive related.. since the hardware is loading the operating system live without any issues
<bgardner> carognaverde: Just for fun, do this in a terminal: 'dmesg | pastebinit' and send us the resulting url.  This assumes you haven't rebooted since you got the 'unrecoverable error'.
<holstein> unplugging the drive will do the same
<carognaverde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774172/
<holstein> yeah.. i would test the hardware
<holstein> carognaverde: have you installed ubuntu before?
<carognaverde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774172/
<carognaverde> nope, tried a cpl of times
<holstein> carognaverde: typically it works like this.. i boot a live CD, if the hardware seems supported well, the install takes about 8 minutes.. when it hasnt taken 8 minutes, i usually find some hardware failure.. do you have other hardware? another machin to install?
<holstein> carognaverde: what operating system are you accustomed to?
<carognaverde> xp
<holstein> maybe go back to that to test the hardware. remove variables.. and linux/ubuntu for you is in itself a large variable
<holstein> otherwise, there is a memory test on the live CD.. you boot and tap shift and choose "memtest"
<holstein> you can use the tools i linked above to test the hard drive/drives.. or remove the drive you are using and try a different one
<carognaverde> thanx, right now i'm installing smartmontools
<carognaverde> then i;ll try the memtest, and next, unplugging the drive ;0
<carognaverde> 67 minutes, to complete....in the meantime gotta go to the post office, thanx for now guys,,,,later
<xubuntu470> spanish
<xubuntu470> hola
<wiredfool_> how do I disable auto url hotlinking in the terminal? help and google aren't doing it for me
<wiredfool_> xfce4-terminal, xubuntu 12.04
<bgardner> wiredfool_: Hang on, looking.
<bgardner> wiredfool_: Looks like you want to modify your terminalrc file and change this option: "MiscHighlightUrls=TRUE" to FALSE
<bgardner> wiredfool_: File is probably located at ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<wiredfool_> k, checking
<wiredfool_> looks like that did it.
<wiredfool_> thanks
<bgardner> wiredfool_: Sure thing, glad it worked for you
 * wiredfool_ was sick of accidentlly visiting ftp.2013.key
<wiredfool2> so, I was resizing and moving my main partition when booted in xubuntu 13.04 from a usb key, and gparted died: http://pastebin.com/SxNjkLb1 This does not fill me with confidence
<wiredfool2> and, the livecd is seriously aggressive about mounting partitions, including when gparted is in the middle of operations
<carognaverde> hi, a cpl of hrs ago i ran sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda1, and the terminal said Please wait 67 minutes for test to complete, got back home, been more than 3 hours, no response from the terminal....anyway i can check if its done or not?
<holstein> carognaverde: i have only used the GUI.. the hard disk tool that runs those tests
<holstein> carognaverde: i would go to tty and see if the system is locked up or not
<carognaverde> tty answered /dev/pts/1
<holstein> tty answered?
<holstein> can you switch to a tty and login?
<carognaverde> (really dunno what it is) i typed tty in the terminal and thats what came back\
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> though, if you are getting a response, its not "frozen"
<holstein> i would use a GUI tool
<holstein> i would not waste time on other tools though, if you have another hard drive, just try it
<Sysi> running in TTY might be better than GUI terminal
<holstein> im talking about the GUI hard disk tool..
<Sysi> it's just frontend to those command line tools, but might be worth trying
<holstein> but, running it from tty would be a nice idea too.. more "stable"
<carognaverde> every time i reboot i loose all the commands/info to solve my problem...anyway can somebody  suggest me a good way to check the health of my hard disk (that wont install xubuntu?) for those who don't know, I'm on xubuntu live
<carognaverde> lxubuntu live keeps mounting my drive while im trying to check the drive with gtparted
<carognaverde> somebody suggested a command earlier that really worked
<xubuntu390> hi all
<bgardner> Hello
<xubuntu390> where i am ?
<bgardner> You are in #xubuntu
<xubuntu390> and what i can to do here ?
<th0r> xubuntu390: not troll
<knome> !hi | xubuntu390
<ubottu> xubuntu390: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu390> im not trolling. im currently installing my xubuntu 1304
<xubuntu390> red nicknames its bots ?
<xubuntu390> or admins ?
<xubuntu390> i need some help
<bgardner> xubuntu390: You haven't actually asked a support question yet.
<xubuntu390> i cant play world of tanks on my xubuntu
<xubuntu390> im using wine
<xubuntu390> but in need libs
<xubuntu390> i donw know how to install it
<xubuntu390> dont*
<xubuntu390> anybody speaking russian ?
<xubuntu390> what a heck ?
<xubuntu390> русские есть?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu390> !кг
<xubuntu390> спасибо
<th0r> if it walks like a troll, and talks like a troll....
<xubuntu390> what a troll ?
<xubuntu390> im using *nix first time
<xubuntu390> okay
<xubuntu390> bye
<Pici> xubuntu390: #ubuntu-ru has russian speaking users
<SoMany> I've successfully setup an FTPS server with proftpd on xubuntu. Would anyone be so kind as to check it out?
<xubuntu270> hi, is it possible install xubuntu 13 like application to win XP? I tried install to virtual disk but no success
<Sysi> you can use virtualbox or vmware player
<xubuntu270> ok. i started win xp. start virtualize_this_key from usb. stoped virtualBox. created virtual disk.
<xubuntu270> strat virtualize_this_key and this crashed. do you mean to install virtualBox on PC a start from usb ubuntu and install
<xubuntu270> ?
<Sysi> install virtualbox to XP  and install xubuntu from .iso image mounted to virtualbox's virtual disk drive, creating virtual disk for xubuntu
<Sysi> you need to have 1,5GB or more ram for really doing that though
<xubuntu270> ok. thx. last version installed like application without virtualBox.
<Sysi> well, there's wubi but using xubuntu with it is not directly supported anymore
<Sysi> you need to install (minimal) ubuntu ans then xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu270> ok. i will do it. thanks
<Mikhail> so whats going on
<Guest37284> this its my first time using xubuntu
<nagev> How do I get to the password manager / seahorse in Xubuntu?  It doesn't seem to be installed by default.  Is there a password manager?
<nagev> using 13.04
<chunkin> hello all
<knome> !hi | chunkin
<ubottu> chunkin: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chunkin> I have  a little question that google was not very helpful with
<chunkin> is there anyway to get a global menu (like in unity) in xfce?
<chunkin> no help?
<pleia2> chunkin: perhaps describe what a global menu is? (we're xfce users, we don't use unity)
<brainwashed> chunkin: there is a panel plugin to realize the global menu functionality, but it's not maintained anymore
<chunkin> ok, well its the menus like file, edit and that stuff
<chunkin> but its not on the window itself
<chunkin> it is at the top
<chunkin> brainwashed: dows it still work with xubuntu 13.04?
<brainwashed> like in mac os
<chunkin> yeah
<chunkin> like mac
<brainwashed> found it
<brainwashed> https://launchpad.net/~the-warl0ck-1989/+archive/xfce-appmenu-plugin
<brainwashed> sadly no packages for quantal or newer
<chunkin> will older versions still work?
<chunkin> this says its for gnome 2 though
<brainwashed> http://gtk-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/146102-1.png
<nagev> why would you want the app menu at the top of the display? It doesn't make sense to me and it's less productive as the mouse needs to be moved further.  It's another Ubuntu design failure!
<brainwashed> haven't tried it
<chunkin> im making a mac clone for a friend
<pleia2> nagev: people have different preferences
<chunkin> to introduce into linux
<chunkin> she has only ever used mac
<nagev> fair enough.
<chunkin> k gtg
#xubuntu 2013-06-18
<brainwashed> personally I try to avoid all the mac os "enhancements" flooding the linux enviroment
<brainwashed> just take a look at Unity
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nagev> I moved to Xubuntu a few days ago after having used Ubuntu since version 8.04.  It's so much faster, it's like I have a new laptop!  I love it.
<girl> ==
<girl> == just learning
<girl> == k just figured out how to chat
<girl> == I just installed VMware 3.1 (nothing newer installs on 32bit)
<girl> == now I want to install a lite os  I picked xubuntu PrecisePangolin
<girl> ==anyone else running this?
<girl> == no one?
<nagev> i use virtualbox
<girl> == thats my next try but i have been using VM in the past
<nagev> right
<girl> == so this chat thing...is it for asking questions?
<nagev> yes
<girl> == K well then i will just wait for some one who has installed what i am installing..........
<girl> ==are other peolple chatting right now?  why dont i see a bunch of conversations going on?
<brainwashed> girl: did you encounter any problem so far? if now, go ahead and continue installing it
<nagev> just happens to be quiet on here at the moment. it does get busier.
<th0r> Everyone is waiting for you to ask a question
<girl> == i did a bunch of attempts trying to install ubuntu 12 only to find out that it doesnt install on VMware3.1
<girl> ==i thought i would just chat while it was installing this new try with Xubuntu
<brainwashed> you will have to provide more details, "it doesnt install" just is not enough to be able to assist you
<brainwashed> like error messages
<girl> on the documentation it didnt say how big a disk size i needed. te default is 20GB I think i should make it bigger, like 40GB?  I can only have that much left
<nagev> girl: you could also try the #vmware channel
<girl> == oh? do i do that on this site?
<brainwashed> joining another channel?
<girl> == right how do i do that?
<brainwashed> try  /join #vmware
<nagev> girl: i don't know what site you are on.  You would need an irc client installed, connect to freenode server, then join #vmware
<girl> == It worked!!!
<girl> thank you!
<brainwashed> woah, 418 people there
<nagev> anyone know which dropbox to install in xubuntu?   the deb from the dropbox website or the nautilus-dropbox package in the multiverse repository?
<holstein> nagev: are you using nautilus?
<nagev> no. i don't want to use nautilus and i don't think the nautilus-dropbox multiverse package requires it.
<holstein> i have only used the one from the stie, but AFAIK, nautilus-dropbox is a plugin for nautilus
<Unit193> nautilus-dropbox is the right one.
<holstein> Unit193: its just the plugin though, correct?
<Unit193> holstein: No, it contains the plugin, but downloads and installs dropbox.
<holstein> nice
<nagev> yeh that's what it did, i just installed it. thanks
<holstein> i didnt think we could include it, but i guess its just going to get the one from the site anyways
<Unit193> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 39K Jan 30 14:07 /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libnautilus-dropbox.so   isn't big enough to bug me, and I personally have thunar-dropbox-plugin installed too.
<Unit193> holstein: It's kind of like flashplugin-installer
<holstein> right.. that makes sense
<Unit193> (Quite different from adobe-flashplugin, though. ;) )
<holstein> :)
<nagev> Unit193: which thunar plugin do you use?  this? : http://packages.crunchbang.org/waldorf/pool/main/thunar-dropbox-plugin_0.2.0-1_amd64.deb
<holstein> i have used that one in the past
<Unit193> Well, losely, yes.  I rebuilt against raring.
<haljhon> hi
<haljhon> I'm trying Lubuntu right now... it seems interesting.
<haljhon> however, I've found that I really much prefer Xubuntu at my office...
<haljhon> It's taken a while but I finally have a group of nerds that work with me and we all get to run our variants on "the perfect Linux work environment"
<Unit193> Heh.
<haljhon> I have an old contact from work that works for Canonical now
<haljhon> I would suspect that he lurks around here
<haljhon> looks like it's nuclearbob
<girl> == <brainwashed>  hey,   can u tell me how to change/add another channel?  i will write it down this time, i lost it cause the internet failed earlier
<nagev> girl: /join #channelname
<girl> thanks!
<staybased> i'm using a macbook pro and have some issues.
<staybased> anyone here?
<staybased> uh
<staybased> aperson
<nagev> hi
<staybased> can you help nagev?
<nagev> maybe. what are the issues?
<staybased> i'm on a macbook pro
<staybased> and
<staybased> my keyboard may be messed up
<staybased> im on osx right now
<staybased> when I highlight something then type more the highlighted text will bring me mid-sentence and paste
<staybased> for no reason.
<staybased> also terminal was opening for no reason while i was typing.
<nagev> thats odd. if you highlight something and then type it would usually replace whatever was highlighted.
<nagev> try checking the keyboard layout preferences
<staybased> ok
<staybased> so
<staybased> I have xchat installed
<staybased> but where does it go when it's installed?
<nagev> in the internet section of the applications menu
<staybased> how would I know that beforehand?
<nagev> you wouldn't necessarily know that, but it's somewhat logical!
<staybased> okay...
<staybased> so I just need to search every time I install an application?
<nagev> you get used to it.  applications get categorised into submenus of the main applications menu.  other linux distros i have used do the same.
<nagev> you shouldnt need to search, just browse the menu.  you know xchat is not a game so it wouldn't be under Games, or Education or Development, so it is fairly logical.
<nagev> I haven't used a macbook pro but I just checked the keyboard layout settings here in xubuntu and there is a setting for Macbook Pro so try setting it to that if not already selected.
<staybased> There is a specific macbook pro setting nagev?
<nagev> yes
<staybased> also the keyboard layout is a setting under the rat menu?
<staybased> you're immensely helpful thanks so much.
<nagev> Applications Menu -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Layout
<staybased> ok
<nagev> no problem
<pleia2> it's a mouse :)
<staybased> applications manager is under the rat?
<staybased> sorry, mouse.
<pleia2> yes
<nagev> what is the rat?!
<staybased> at the top left corner
<staybased> the main menu
<nagev> yes
<staybased> ok booting to xubuntu
<staybased> bye
<nagev> bye, good luck!
<horseface> hey
<horseface> im back on xubuntu
<nagev> hi
<horseface> what under settings manager do i choose?
<nagev> Keyboard
<nagev> then Layout
<horseface> There's one that says just "Keyboard?"
<nagev> yes
<horseface> (Intl) means intel processor?
<nagev> International , probably
<horseface> oh,
<horseface> so I'm just Macbook Pro, not Macbook Pro (Intl)?
<horseface> im in USA
<nagev> I don't know.  I would try just Macbook Pro first, then the Intl if it doesn't fix your issue.
<horseface> it's not fixing.
<horseface> do youve any other ideas?
<nagev> no, i'm afraid not :(
<holstein> bad hardware is my idea
<horseface> maybe I should stick  with OSX until I get a thinkpad...
<horseface> well shieetttt
<horseface>  wanted to use linux
<horseface> but NO
<horseface> goodnight
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nagev> well if the keyboard works ok in osx it's likely not a hardware problem.
<holstein> yeah.. *if* it does.. does it horseface ?
<horseface> It does work in OSX
<horseface> this is horrect itw it types if i dont co
<holstein> horseface: which macbook do you have from the wiki i pasted?
<horseface> 8,2
<horseface> 8,2 is whatyou meAN RIGHT?
<horseface> got to go to bed, also this keyboard is insanely out of line.
<holstein> if thats what the wiki says.. are you on 13.04? if so, try 12.04.. try them live.. have you applied al upgrades?
<holstein> horseface: come back when you have more time to spend with one of the volunteers here.. cheers!
<horseface> how do I check for updates?
<horseface> night, thanks for helping me.
<holstein> horseface: you can use the update manager.. or use the terminal.. you can run all upgrades and reboot.. maybe into a newer kernel with a fix for your hardware
<holstein> otherwise, i woud try 12.04 if you are using 13.04.. or 13.04 if you are using 12.04... try them live
<horseface> I'm using xfce 4.10
<horseface> don't know what xubuntu type
<horseface> probably the latest
<horseface> well
<horseface> goodnight again
<horseface> 13.04
<aibarra> hi everyone!
<_JuJuBee> I cannot locate the app that manages my power settings.  My screen does not shut off anymore.
<_JuJuBee> Hmmm brightness and lock?  But it is set to 30 minutes yet my screen never shuts off.
<xubuntu611> fuck
 * genii tests
<dunpeal> Why do hidden/minimized windows show up in my task switcher?
<Sysi> alttab? because you haven't set to not include them
<Sysi> see window manager tweaks
<dunpeal> Sysi: thanks, that was it :)
<dunpeal> Sysi: I'm deploying multiple systems with this setting; is there a way to set it by script?
<dunpeal> e.g. by modifying some file on-disk?
<bladesandwich> Hey guys, is there anyone who can help me with some booting problems? I'm a newb with Linux
<Sysi> dunpeal: xfconf-query is possible to script, it'll take a little while for me to check it
<dunpeal> Sysi: thanks, looks like it's xfwm4/general/cycle_hidden
<Sysi> yeah, xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/cycle_hidden -s false
<dunpeal> yup, my conclusion exactly.
<dunpeal> I arrived at the exact same line
<Sysi> I love help cases that solve themselves
<dunpeal> Sysi: btw, any idea which file on the disk xfconf-query is persisting to?
<Sysi> some xml in ~/.config
<Sysi> they can't be changed manually while logged in (possible to add to /etc/skel though)
<dunpeal> Cool, thanks. Another thing I was wondering about: is there a way to focus on a Panel "item" using the keyboard?
<dunpeal> E.g. I'd like to focus on (and expand) the "Window Menu" widget, which is the first widget on my "Panel 0"
<Sysi> you can bind hotkey to that special widget but there's not general way to it
<Sysi> command xfce4-popup-windowmenu should open it
<dunpeal> Sysi: very cool, thanks so much!
<noooooo> helo
<noooooo> I want to do the mentioned updates
<noooooo> security updates and so on
<noooooo> but it doesnt work
<noooooo> error:
<noooooo> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<noooooo> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<noooooo> why?
<noooooo> whats wrong here>?
<noooooo> how to solve this?
<holstein> noooooo: did you add untrusted sources? from ppa?
<noooooo> no
<holstein> noooooo: run in a terminal "sudo apt-get update" and share the output via pastebin
<noooooo> http://pastebin.com/7qvfFVi7
<Unit193> noooooo: Now can you share the error you'll see with   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<holstein> yup ^^
<holstein> noooooo: so? whats the error from running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal?
<noooooo> well
<noooooo> Unit193:  i dont want to upgrade my distribution
<noooooo> im running 12.04 long term support
<noooooo> im happy with it
<holstein> noooooo: thats *not* what that command does.. feel free and search what that command does
<holstein> otherwise, run it in a terminal, as we suggest, and share the output
<noooooo> ah yes sorry
<holstein> its does *not* upgrade the distro to 12.10
<noooooo> it seems to work
<noooooo> its downloading right now ...
<Unit193> >_>
 * Unit193 blames update-manager.
<holstein> agreed
<noooooo> update manager is buggy??
<Unit193> If you run it now does it still error out?
<noooooo> now its installing the new kernel, no error until now
<holstein> noooooo: dont interrupt the upgrade
<noooooo> ... grub ...
<noooooo> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<noooooo> now the restar icon is in the tray
<noooooo> seems that everything worked
<noooooo> so ... welll
<noooooo> the update manager is buggy
<noooooo> strange
<holstein> well, you seem to have experienced an issue with it
<holstein> you cant say "its buggy", blanketly from that
<holstein> i mean, you can.. but you are assuming.. its just one blip.. i wouldnt worry til you see it again.. cheers!
<Unit193> If you see it again, I'd recommend filing a bug report.
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<noooooo> ok
<noooooo> thanks a lot for ur help!
<noooooo> see ya
<noooooo> thx
<dunpeal> Is there a command-line key to add keyboard shortcuts
<dunpeal> ?
<TheSheep> no
<ochosi> yeah, you can do it with xfconf-query
<TheSheep> ah, that
 * TheSheep forgot
<ochosi> but it's not easier than using the UI
<TheSheep> but don't you need to know the scancodes?
<ochosi> yup
<dunpeal> ochosi: ease is not important. only scriptability is important.
<dunpeal> I like Xubuntu so much I'm switching EVERYTHING to it
<ochosi> good plan
<ochosi> yeah, actually you can also just copy the xml file in that case ;)
<ochosi> no need to script that
<dunpeal> (see how I referenced two different Luc Besson flicks there?)
<dunpeal> ochosi: sure, but that's not portable across versions.
<ochosi> it's in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<ochosi> why not?
<dunpeal> it would clobber whatever is already there.
<ochosi> right, i thought you want to set up 100 machines from scratch
<dunpeal> indeed, but the way I plan to do that is write a script that would run after a vanilla install
<dunpeal> i.e. "patching" a vanilla install, whatever that install might be
<dunpeal> I want to setup a ton of boxes right now, but then in a few months some folks would like to install 13.10 etc.
<dunpeal> anyways, I love XFCE so much, please never change it.
<Noskcaj> dunpeal, it will evolve whether or ot you want it to
<Noskcaj> s/ot/or
<dunpeal> you mean s/ot/not
<dunpeal> and nooooooo!
<dunpeal> eventually it will grow to be a big bloat like Gnome and I'll hate it.
<dunpeal> or it will start telling me how I want to use my computer.
<ochosi> i don't think it'll ever do that
<ochosi> anyway, even if people upgrade, why would you run that kb-shortcuts script again?
<ochosi> i mean kb-shortcuts aren't thrown away, they're in /home anyway
<dunpeal> not upgrade
<ochosi> and it doesn't look like anyone's gonna break the xfconf api anytime soon
<dunpeal> see, John will join the company on November, and I'd have to setup a box for him. if all I have is an XML of the enhanced 13.04 shortcuts, all I can do is clobber the 13.10 one with it
<dunpeal> and hope it didn't add anything important / useful
<dunpeal> with a script that works through xfconf-query, I just add the shortcuts to whatever 13.10 puts there by default.
<ochosi> right, i assumed that you set your own shortcuts and don't care so much about the ones we decide for in xubuntu :)
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> dunpeal: anyway, i'm not sure whether the shortcuts are checked for duplicates
<ochosi> so you might end up having to check them for conflicts anyway
<dunpeal> ochosi: yup, that I will, and if necessry I can change the script.
<dunpeal> I really love Xubuntu, it's just the right level of abstraction.
<brokenxubuntu> Guys, my internet on my xubuntu is messing up, i have a 4bar connection, yet it refuses to load any pages
<ochosi> you can also use git to manage the xml file and just merge the 13.10 one in
<nukke> brokenxubuntu: do you have any other devices on which you could test your wifi connection?
<brokenxubuntu> nope, just my onboard wifi
<nukke> make sure it's xubuntu's problem first
<brokenxubuntu> It worked perfectly fine before
<ochosi> before what? :)
<brokenxubuntu> hmmm....
<nukke> did you update recently?
<brokenxubuntu> i tried installing aircrack, i removed it, i dl'd vlc, lxde (then removed)
<brokenxubuntu> nope
<brokenxubuntu> nukke: no internet connection, can't update
<nukke> ah. aircrack might've messed something up
<brokenxubuntu> ok
<brokenxubuntu> nukke: see http://imgbin.org/images/14257.png
<nukke> ah, ok, so it IS a problem with xubuntu (assuming all the other computers connect at the library are working)
<nukke> you can IRC perfectly fine, right brokenxubuntu
<brokenxubuntu> they are, i'm on irc on the library desktop
<nukke> what does it say when you click on "connection information"?
<brokenxubuntu> want me to screencap it?
<nukke> not necessarily. just make sure it's all filled up with numbers
<brokenxubuntu> ok
<brokenxubuntu> it is
<nukke> under "driver", what does it say?
<brokenxubuntu> "ath5k"
<brokenxubuntu> nukke: ff just does this: http://imgbin.org/images/14258.png
<brokenxubuntu> my xubuntu just went full retard...
<brokenxubuntu> i don't know how,  but yea http://imgbin.org/images/14259.png
<dunpeal> An interesting error I keep seeing, for example when launching xfce4-panel:
<dunpeal> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<Unit193> Did you install font-manager?  Remove ~/.fonts.conf and it'll go away. :P
<dunpeal> Unit193: apparently, I did not. should I?
<Unit193> No, that's an example application that creates that file.
<dunpeal> it looks like the anti-aliasing settings I set through "Settings Manager"
<dunpeal> i.e. "Setting Manager -> Appearance -> Fonts"
<brokenxubuntu> nukke: any ideas?
<Unit193> It currently works, but if you want that message to go away move the file to ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf but be warned that Appearance will no longer think that it's set.  I'd just ignore it.
<dunpeal> OK, if it works, I'll just put notice for everyone to ignore it. Thanks.
 * Noskcaj is away: school
<dunpeal> Any idea why the following silently fails?:
<dunpeal> xfconf-query -c xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts -p '/commands/default/<Super>m' -s "xfce4-popup-windowmenu"
<mikefrett> Excuse me, I have a question. With so much confusion about Mir, Might anyone here be so kind as to tell me what Mir means for Xubuntu to put my mind at ease?.
<dunpeal> mikefrett: afaik, not much, which is one of the reasons I'm here
<dunpeal> but I'll let one of the experts answer better.
<dunpeal> mikefrett: Mir is supposed to replace X, not the desktop manager. so in theory, one of two outcomes is possible:
<dunpeal> 1) Ubuntu derivatives (e.g. Xubuntu, Kubuntu) stay on X, i.e. nothing changes
<dunpeal> 2) The derivatives migrate to Mir, in which case nothing *should* change, at least not for the worse, barring bugs and such.
<mikefrett> Thank you, appreciate your answer.
<kitler> how do I restore a user's network config to default
<dunpeal> mikefrett: No problem. Of course, if Mir is amazing, you may expect outcome 2 with end-user benefits such as better performance, stability, etc. But in any case, assuming no catastrophe, you're not supposed to have any degradation at the end-user level experience.
<dunpeal> And hopefully nobody would force a disaster like 3D Unity on us humble Xubuntu users ;)
<dunpeal> P.S. the xfconf-query above didn't work since there was a "custom" binding shadowing it
<Xxepicshot69xX> So I got help yesterday from someone who told me to set my keyboard settings to Macbook Pro, but it did not help. Thanks for the tip though.
<Xxepicshot69xX> My keyboard functions strangely in Xubuntu.
<Xxepicshot69xX> Anyone here?
<Xxepicshot69xX> I was told to come back when I have more time to be helped.
<Xxepicshot69xX> Does anyone know of my problem with the keyboarD?
<dunpeal> Xxepicshot69xX: you definitely need to provide a few more details than that.
<dunpeal> e.g. "stragely" how?
<Xxepicshot69xX> I meant strangely
<Xxepicshot69xX> when I highlight something (not even necessarily copy)
<Xxepicshot69xX> the next time I try to type things
<Xxepicshot69xX> the last things highlighted will paste in a random place of the sentence
<Xxepicshot69xX> happens frequently, no way to use Xubuntu with it currently booted to OSX
<Xxepicshot69xX> dunpeal?
<dunpeal> no idea, sorry. almost sounds like some buttons are accidentally pressed.
<Xxepicshot69xX> *sigh*
#xubuntu 2013-06-19
<xubuntu055> hi, there. I'm a newbie to linux. anyone can help me install xubuntu on a samsung netbook?
<SunStar> having trouble?
<w0lfsen> Hello, installed xubuntu yesterday and I do not have any sound. Drivers are installed correctly. Not sure what to do next http://pastebin.com/ZHAhkV3J
<w0lfsen> it is neither unmuted nor am I using headphones. Music does not play regardless the player I am using
<w0lfsen> help would be greatly appreciated !
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I get two-monitor support (extended desktop, NOT mirroring) from startup?
<dunpeal> I know how to get it by running arandr, but I want to have it from boot.
<xubuntupc> how do I upgrade from xubuntu 12.04 to 13.04?
<baizon> xubuntupc: http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/
<xubuntupc> thanks baizon
<baizon> xubuntupc: and read this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139765
<xubuntupc> alright, and I have one more question
<xubuntupc>  Basically, my friend's pc has a 2-3 bar wifi connection, it's a decent speed, able to skype and stuff. We setup a wifi hotspot with Connectify and my speed is around 30 kbs even though im like 5 feet away atm
<baizon> sorry no idea :)
<jarnos> Will swap be encrypted, if you choose to encrypt home parition or is it encrypted home directory, if you don't create separate home partition? Will swap be encrypted even if you use manual partitioning to create swap partition?
<koegs> jarnos: swap will be encrypted if you full encrypt the hard drive or choose to crypt your home folder
<jarnos> koegs, what if you have many swap partitions?
<koegs> should be working, but never tested it
<koegs> jarnos: you could always use ecryptfs-setup-swap afterwards
<jarnos> just asking, because I have chosen to encrypt home folder during installation, but my swap seems to be unencrypted. I used manual partitioning. And this is 12.04.
<koegs> i will try with manual partitioning and two swap partitions :D
<jarnos> koegs, I wonder, if it is any advantage in doing it this way http://iwtf.net/2010/01/05/encrypting-your-ubuntu-swap-partition/ instead of using ecryptfs-setup-swap
<koegs> more or less it does the same
<jarnos> koegs, ecryptfs-setup-swap was so fast it did not probably clear existing swap of existin plain text data.
<koegs> i dont see that as a real problem
<jarnos> koegs, it is not a problem once you use all your memory (including swap) again.
<koegs> jarnos: i know the implications...
<koegs> just tested in a vm with 12.04 AMD64, 6GB root ext4, 1GB btrfs /home, 2x800MB Swap, both are encrypted by the installer
<jarnos> koegs, thanks, probably I have messed up with swap after installation then. But now it should be ok again :)
<toothpick> is anyone available here?
<elfy> !ask | toothpick
<ubottu> toothpick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<toothpick> Alright. Well machine is of the following specs: AMD Athlon XP 2500+
<toothpick> Motherboard: Asus A7V600
<toothpick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5779742/
<toothpick> problem is with the raid controller
<toothpick> on precise 12.04, the installation goes fine
<toothpick> but every file that i copy (while using the VIA Raid) results in corrupted file upon reading back
<toothpick> any ideas?
<toothpick> the specific raid controller chip is: VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller
<elfy> not me I'm afraid - if someone can help you they will :)
<toothpick> i found a similar issue in the mailing list
<toothpick> someone reported that with Linux 2.6 kernel and according to bugzilla on debian.org, the issue was fixed
<toothpick> however I am running kernel 3.2 and the problem with this particular controller still exists
<koegs> i really would not use any onboard-raid-controller in any setup
<toothpick> any particular reason you say that? This chip is contained in many other add-on cards
<koegs> these cheap controllers are just not reliable
<toothpick> i disagree, you are not qualified then to talk about raid controller. linux all is cheap (free)
<toothpick> i would appreciate if you let more knowledgeable people give a useful answer
<koegs> lol
<koegs> these onboard-controllers are just plain sata-controllers and all the work is done by the driver in windows, linux-support is a joke and that is why there are several problems with the kernel-implementation
<koegs> and by "alle the work is done by the driver" means "all the work is done by the cpu, not the controller" so it would be a better solution to use mdadm instead of the fake-raid onboard controllers
<toothpick> your choice of words give me a sense that you are a microsoft employee or get paid otherwise by microsoft. You know nothing about linux support trust me on this Mr. Germany. please let other people give a useful advice
<koegs> and now i think YOU are the troll here, have fun...
<toothpick> i am sorry but you have passed all bounds and I shall refer to you as mentally retarded to believe that onboard chips (which are also use on add-on cards) are any different.
<dunpeal> Hey. When I press F1 inside XFCE Terminal, it tries to launch
<holstein> it? launches what?
<dunpeal> the help dialog. How can I prevent the Terminal from capturing the F1 keypress?
<nantou> how do I edit in a terminal with admin privileges?
<nantou> I forgot the command
<holstein> have you checked the settings?
<dunpeal> Sorry for putting you in so much tension for a second
<holstein> !sudo | nantou
<ubottu> nantou: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dunpeal> holstein: yes, didn't see anything relevant.
<nantou> i made the wrong question
<holstein> dunpeal: i usually bail on the default terminal pretty quickly
<dunpeal> holstein: what do you use?
<holstein> dunpeal: i got used to gnome terminal, though, its not "better", nor what i would suggest
<nantou> sudo doesnt work with . ./var
<holstein> i bail because, probably much like you are finding, something is different, and i know how to set things up in gnome terminal
<nantou> or ./clean-all
<nantou> tips are welcomed
<holstein> nantou: sudo "works" with everything.. what are you doing?
<nantou> holstein, following http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<nantou> ooo, did I forget to quote?
<holstein> nantou: to try and keep me from reading that, what are you trying to do?
<holstein> nantou: what is the erro you have?
<nantou> sudo ". ./var" <<<?
<holstein> error*
<holstein> nantou: are you getting a permissions error?
<nantou> mometn
<nantou> yes
<holstein> nantou: open a terminal, and paste the *entire* command and error in pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nantou> guys in another channel suggested to copy the easy-rsa directory to my home directory, but that approach breaks all paths
<holstein> nantou: do you have time to do what i ask? so i can see the *exact* error, please?
<nantou> ./clean-all
<nantou> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/usr/share/easy-rsa/keys’: Permission denied
<holstein> nantou: you are not sudo
<holstein> nantou: open the terminal
<holstein> sudo -s
<nantou> sorry for that... <<<< Please source the vars script first (i.e. "source ./vars")
<nantou> Make sure you have edited it to reflect your configuration.
<holstein> then, run the commands as root
<holstein> !vpn | nantou
<ubottu> nantou: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nantou> thanks holstein
<ryoshu> help me!
<holstein> !volunteers | ryoshu
<ubottu> ryoshu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ryoshu> I'm using XUBUNTU, and there all windows/widgets are shown as shadows
<ryoshu> how to nuke that 'style'?
<holstein> ryoshu: was it like that, out of the box?
<ryoshu> I'm just forced to use temporarily here this system and this 'feature' is killing any user utilitness
<ryoshu> holstein: yes
<holstein> you are not "forced" to do anything
<ryoshu> yes, I am
<ryoshu> but this part isn't my problem here
<holstein> ryoshu: i would try as a new user.. even the guest account, to rule out the user config
<holstein> i would look at compositing settings..
<ryoshu> where are compositing settings?
<holstein> ryoshu: in the settings menu.. effects? something like that
<ryoshu> I don't see it
<holstein> Settings Manager -> Window Manager Tweaks and navigate to the last pane "Compositor". Check the "Enable display compositing"
<ryoshu> when I click 'file' in a window it's shadow and problably under the current window
<ryoshu> windows are at different visibility level
<holstein> probably? just confirm that.. that can still be compositing related
<cruxeternus> I just wanted to join and say... Xubuntu 13.04 is awesome!  That is all.
<ryoshu> holstein: sorry, it takes times, the shadows, effect my sight
<holstein> ryoshu: disable them
<holstein> that what i mean by, you are not forced to do anything.. everything is open, and nothing is hiding from you.. though, the defaults might not fit your needs
<ryoshu> I will nuke .xfce4 and related things..
<holstein> sure.. that also can be tested as a new user, and is why i asked if it was like that "out of the box"
<ryoshu> bbl
<holstein> "nuke"ing your config will make a new default one spawn,
<ryoshu> hello again
<ryoshu> erasing xfce4 config hadn't help, so I installed pekwm and it looks like a charm - no shadows, invisible windows, other cool efects :)
<ryoshu> thanks for help!
<dunpeal>  /j #python
<dunpeal> woops
<dunpeal> What at least it wasn't... something else ;)
<nantou> !welcome
<ubottu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<nagev> is there a way to list PLACES above DEVICES in Thunars sidebar?
<TheSheep> no
<nagev> damn!
<nagev> i reordered by deselecting all my devices from thunar's sidebar and added the ones I use as bookmarks at the bottom of the places section :)
<nagev> how can i specify an image to use as wallpaper from the command line?
<brainwash> nagev: xfconf-query should be able to do that
<brainwash> after changing the wallpaper you will have to run xfdesktop --reload
<TheSheep> nagev: xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path -s /home/sheep/Pictures/back/dark-forest-wallpaper-1024x768-0021.jpg
<TheSheep> brainwash: no reload needed
<nagev> nice one, thanks :)
<TheSheep> nagev: it lets you change practically all xfce settings
<vorsorken> is xfconf-query how the graphical menus actually change settings?
<TheSheep> vorsorken: they do the same library calls
<TheSheep> vorsorken: they don't necessary invoke the xfconf-query binary
<TheSheep> necessarily
<vorsorken> I see, thanks
<nagev> TheSheep: cool, thanks.  I was looking for the key in dconf editor
<TheSheep> nagev: xfce4-settings-editor
<TheSheep> nagev: for a gui
<nagev> thanks again!
<follower> I cant seem to rest my thumb in the bottom left corner of the new touchpad
<follower> I cant seem to rest my thumb in the bottom left corner of the new touchpad
<bgardner> follower: Not sure what you mean by that.
<Unit193> Have you contacted a doctor?
<holstein> follower: also, are you using lubuntu? or xubuntu? and would you like to work with a volunteer here? or in #lubuntu?
<benedikt> I copied the .iso byte-for-byte with dd to a usb stick, my computer won't boot from it. what did I miss?
<benedikt> the usb stick is recognized in the bios and i can mount the partition off it, on a booted linux system
<benedikt> cfdisk reports that it has GPT, is that correct?
<torax> try to dd again, try using other than front usb ports(if on desktop), try another usb stick
<torax> I had that problem sometimes, but never had any clear reason
<benedikt> tried all of that
<torax> hmm
<knome> torax, o/
<torax> =)
<benedikt> tried two usb sticks
<knome> torax, not on -ot anymore?
<benedikt> i have six ports in the back, maybe two of them are some sort of "master" port
<torax> knome: they booted the server I had my irssi and im too lazy to rejoin all the channels =D
<knome> torax, boo! (use autojoin)
<benedikt> torax: autojoin ;)
<torax> benedikt: did you define bs with dd?
<torax> for example dd if=foo of=/dev/bar bs=1M
<andrzejr> guys, xfce4-indicator-plugin 1.0 was released a couple weeks ago. Did you find any issues with the new version?
<Sysi> benedikt: be sure to use /dev/sdx instead of /dev/sdx1
<xubuntu770> need help video fuzzy on youtube
<xubuntu049> i install flash restricted areas and  youtube video  fuzzy (
<brainwash> xubuntu049: switch to html5 mode instead
<xubuntu049> thanks
#xubuntu 2013-06-20
<JimmyNeutron> How do I disable single user mode to prevent someone from booting into single user mode?  In Ubuntu, it was in /etc/default/grub, but in Xubuntu, it's a binary file.
<pleia2> it shouldn't be
<pleia2> /etc/default/grub is a config file, just like in ubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> pleia2, I tried using sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<JimmyNeutron> let me try again
<JimmyNeutron> ok...my vi editor is screwing
<JimmyNeutron> cat display text but vi doesnt work...I'll reinstall vi
<JimmyNeutron> thanks!
<pleia2> JimmyNeutron: sure, good luck :)
<Distrot> Hi. I'm having issues with Xubuntu installers for 12.04 LTS and 13.04. Sometimes they will install, sometimes they won't. In general, if it does install, says "low disk space" during the install and the OS is rather unstable with Firefox and other apps crashing, and if it doesn't install, it crashes and says there's a disk read error and cannot give me a specific reason. Any ideas?
<haljhon> so this is only on those two things?
<haljhon> you've tested something else and it works properly?
<Distrot> I have tested Ubuntu 13.04 and it also has an installation crash.
<Distrot> Maybe I should make a tiny chart of what I have installed and what has worked(?)
<haljhon> I guess I'm trying to understand what you've done to eliminate a problem with your target system.
<Distrot> Last week: XBMCbuntu (unstable); Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (unstable); Ubuntu 13.04 (stable); Xubuntu 13.04 (unstable); Xubuntu 12.04 (unstable)
<Distrot> Those were installs that worked, however the Xubuntu installs complained about low disk space.
<Distrot> And the unstable/stable describes the OS and the amount of crashing that occurred from apps
<haljhon> so Ubuntu 13.04 is the only thing that was stable out of all of that?
<Distrot> Yes, basically.
<haljhon> is this repeatable?
<Distrot> No, because I cannot install it anymore.
<haljhon> ?
<Distrot> It's saying ubiquity has crashed and states that it is a bug.
<haljhon> Do you suppose you have a system-related issue that needs to be investigate?
<Distrot> I ran hardware tests for HDD, CPU and memory to see if there was an issue there, and the CPU and HDD came out without errors.
<Distrot> However, I localized the issue with the memory to one particular stick of two.
<w30> x/quit
<Distrot> So I removed the stick and tested again and the sole remaining stick of memory had no errors after several tests.
<Distrot> So, I can say with "relative" confidence that the issues are not the CPU, HDD, or memory...
<haljhon> so you had a problem with memory during your testing?
<haljhon> or you eliminated this problem after the testing?
<gry> there is no website version in other languages, is there? does the website software allow localisation?
<Distrot> I eliminated a problem with memory during my testing.
<Distrot> gry: What language do you need?
<gry> it's a question in principle (my English is okay, but I'd be happy to translate if that's possible)
<haljhon> so... let's just talk about current stuff you can test... in your system right now, you have resolved the memory issue by removing a problem stick and then re-ran the memory test and it passed, yes? And by memory test, are you referring to something like MemTest?
<Distrot> I have been trying to eliminate an issue with the pen-drive, as I have used a few different pen-drive installers (Universal, LiLi) as well as a few different pen-drives and a few different computers to make the bootable pen-drives.
<haljhon> why are you using a pen drive to install?
<Distrot> gry: Oh, I see. I believe you can type in Xubuntu and a language and a version will come up (e.g. Xubuntu french).
<Distrot> My laptop doesn't have a DVD drive. Should I be using DVDs instead?
<haljhon> You don't have to use optical media but I have a number of problems with USB installers.
<haljhon> hang on
<haljhon> brb.
<Distrot> Really? Would you personally recommend a DVD?
<Distrot> Ok
<haljhon> actually
<haljhon> on account of crappy USB drives that seem to really jack-up my installations, I've been using the ISO directly in grub and booting it with the toram parameter
<Distrot> This was my first experience with Xubuntu, and I must say; it hasn't been pleasant... lol.
<Distrot> ... You can do that? lol
<gry> you look optimistic enough to keep going :-p
<haljhon> in fact you can and I've installed all of the systems I have that way
<Distrot> Well, it is a very nice OS. I just wish it worked. lol
<gry> what is the problem again?
<haljhon> the best practice I've had is to use separate partition from where I plan to install the OS and then park the ISO there...
<Distrot> Haven't been able to install successfully and stably.
<gry> no dvd drive at your computer?
<Distrot> Well, I have computers around that have some.
<haljhon> then there are some instructions on booting the ISO using grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Distrot> I just used the pendrive since I have several projects going on and replacing the OS on the pendrive is easier than burning a new disc.
<haljhon> this requires Grub2... but if you have one of the OSs you mentioned above installed, Grub2 is there to be used.
<Distrot> Would you recommend this method over DVD installs?
<haljhon> I don't use DVD installs anymore because they are slower
<Distrot> To install or make?
<haljhon> I haven't seen any problems with the method as long as you are sure to use the toram parameter
<haljhon> you also need enough RAM to load the ISO into memory
<haljhon> how much RAM do you have left in the system?
<Distrot> Well, I had 2GB in this machine, but I had to remove one stick due to memtest86 errors, so I only have 1GB now.
<haljhon> mmmm... so I don't know what ubiquity requires
<Distrot> to the memtest86*
<haljhon> but that sounds like you're cutting it close on running out of memory.
<Distrot> Yeah...
<Distrot> I might just go ahead and do the DVD install then.
<haljhon> what brand pen drives are you using?
<Distrot> I'm using SanDisk.
<Distrot> Different kinds though.
<haljhon> I see
<Distrot> A "Cruzer" and a "Cruzer Edge"
<Distrot> I guess SanDisk thought it was a good name... lol.
<haljhon> so my experience with Ubuntu on a stick has always been a relatively poor installation process that may or may not work accompanied by the inability to use the bootable Linux on the stick again because of random errors or other crap.
<Distrot> Hmm, I see. I didn't realize that was a prevalent problem.
<haljhon> I just chucked the idea after having that happen multiple times... I attributed the problems to the brand of sticks I had available to me: Kingston
<Distrot> Especially since Canonical seems to advocate the use of pendrives, lol.
<haljhon> I've since replaced all the drives with Lexars but I haven't re-tested.
<Distrot> Right. What you're saying makes some sense I suppose.
<Distrot> The thing that gets me is that the stick worked on two other machines but this one.
<Distrot> But, I suppose I should try a DVD install first and then that will rule out the stick being the issue.
<haljhon> I can only say what I've seen from my personal experience...
<haljhon> I don't think, by any stretch, we have anything conclusive here from our discussion
<haljhon> :)
<Distrot> Right, no, I get what you're saying and I see the logic.
<haljhon> I do, however, reinstall my systems with some flavor of buntu all the time
<Distrot> Have you tried a DVD install successfully though? Not to drag this out, lol.
<Distrot> Recurrent success, I guess I should ask.
<haljhon> I never had failed CD installs unless I used the crappiest media of all existence
<haljhon> (I own some of this)
<haljhon> I have some CD media I bought on discount at Circuit City when they closed. It's branded Nexius or something like that... worst media ever
<haljhon> In contrast, the TDK media that I buy at work has never given me any problems.
<haljhon> the only DVD install I've done has been the Kubuntu flavor and only because it now requires a DVD for physical writing.
<Distrot> Lol... "Nexius"
<Distrot> Hm, ok. That gives me a bit more confidence then.
<Distrot> Well, I'm going to stick around. I'll holler if it works or not, if you're going to be around that is.
<Distrot> Downloading a new Xubuntu 13.04 on the machine with the DVD burner.
<haljhon> I will not be around in active form... I'm about to go to sleep because my toddler will wake me up in the middle of the night.
<Distrot> Oh ok. Well, good night then. I appreciate your assistance!
<haljhon> np
<Distrot> Anybody around?
<Distrot> Just got a Xubuntu 13.04 install error:: E:Encoutnered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<SunStar> run the ISO through a torrent app to  force check, verify the data and fix any found corruption
<Distrot> Doing that now, thanks.
<Distrot> Did that. Any other ideas though?
<SunStar> reboot n try again
<Distrot> But you think it's only a corruption issue?
<SunStar> could have been a random hiccup
<SunStar> could try running a SMART check on the hard drive
<SunStar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<SunStar> that can be installed while booted into the install cd
<SunStar> if it happens again you can check back in here for further help
<Distrot> Ok, thanks. I appreciate it.
<Distrot> Crashed again. Different DVD this time.
<Distrot> Won't even close the crash dialog to give me an error.
<Distrot> Just restarted. Going to try to go into Live Session and run the SMART check.
<Distrot> Trying the first DVD again for the heck of it.
<Distrot> Maybe it'll reproduce an error.
<Distrot> The background didn't even appear on the second DVD, so it seems like it's in worse shape or something.
<ur0pl> xbuntu 12.04 recognizes and can "ennumerate" my two usb "3.0/2.0" but it cannot do that with my 8 usb "2.0/1.0"  slots on my gigabyte ud5 board. I do not understand, i thought ubuntu would be up to day with technology
<holstein> ur0pl: did you see my other post? in the other channel?
<holstein> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ur0pl> okay
<xubuntu082> hi
<xubuntu082> quick question
<xubuntu082> about wireless drivers.
<xubuntu082> where does the driver go in the etc dir?
<xubuntu082> anybody here?
<xubuntu882> hi. just installed xubuntu 12.04. chose to encrypt home directory. didn't get to generate the passphrase through Notifications (clicked to see the next notification and then i couldn't go back, wtf..??). What was the terminal command for generating the passphrase AND/OR how do you get to see old notifications again? thanks!
<torax> about the question about /home encryption, doesnt that open with user password, so theres no need for another passphrase
<Sysi> I think so, never actualy tried
<torax> It would make sense to me that you dont need two passwords
<knome> torax, possibly, but what about paranoid people? :P
<torax> paranoid people use full disk encryption =)
<knome> heh
<Sysi> encryption isn't good for SSD :/
<torax> no trim?
<Sysi> no compression, not sure about trim
<torax> compression?
<Sysi> it speeds up disc actions
<torax> Is it something SSD spesific ? somehow I've missed that
<Sysi> http://anthonyvance.com/blog/security/ssd_encryption/
<torax> hmm, I should do some tests also
<Sysi> I know my SSD:s aren't very good, but fast enough to not upgrade them yet
<xubuntu901> hi
<xubuntu901> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ve.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_i18n_Translation-en
<xubuntu901> I have this problem in xubuntu 13.04, I can not go to synaptic, or software to change servers. that I can do. please help am novice user custom
<xubuntu901> not a lot of English translators helped me I can do to fix that is wrong
<bgardner> xubuntu901: I'm sorry, what exactly is the problem you are having?
<bazhang> xubuntu901, you'll need to purge the contents of that folder and then apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<xubuntu901> I can not update the system
<bazhang> xubuntu901, use thunar if thats easier for you
<xubuntu901> sudo] password for jerson:  Leyendo lista de paquetes... ¡Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ve.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_i18n_Translation-en
<bazhang> gksudo thunar xubuntu901
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> :/
<xubuntu901> si uso  thunar
<bazhang> xubuntu901, did you understand what you need to do
<xubuntu901> if you can help me thank and seen these commands: sudo rm-fR / var / lib / apt / lists / * sudo apt-get update   but not sure if they are well written for use in xubuntu
<bazhang> why the spaces
<bazhang> thats a recipe for disaster
<xubuntu901> do not quite understand what you tell me to do, what of the spaces is because it is copied and pasted, I know I speak for thunar. I do with Tunar?
<bazhang> xubuntu901, using thunar you are less prone to mistakes.    gksudo thunar /var/etc/etc/etc/---->remove all these files<-----   , close thunar
<bazhang> xubuntu901, after that, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and it should be fixed
<xubuntu901> ok I enter the path and delete everything?
<bazhang> in that folder, yes
<bazhang> got it?
<xubuntu901> if I'm deleting everything in the folder
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> then close thunar
<bazhang> finished?
<xubuntu901> I'm doing the update at the end of comment. for now thanks for your collaboration.
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> then apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> et voila! it's fixed?
<bazhang> thats a fairly nasty bug, that is a bit hard to figure a way out of
<bazhang> you need to update, but those corrupt index files dont allow it, etc etc
<xubuntu901> is running this command sudo apt-get update. when finished I put that
<bazhang> yes, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> claro?
<xubuntu901> esta comprobando actualizaciones  listo voy con upgrade
<bazhang> actualizaciones = download?
<xubuntu901> This packets downloaded .. are-P4M900-M7 FE: ~ $ sudo apt-get upgrade Reading package lists ... done Building dependency tree Reading state information ... done The following packages will be upgraded:    libegl1-mesa-mesa-drivers libegl1 libgbm1 libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx    libglapi libgles2-table-table-table libopenvg1 libosmesa6 libxatracker1 10 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 5
<bazhang> that sounds good then
<xubuntu901> ready and finished. what else would have to do,
<bazhang> thats it
<xubuntu901> thank you very much for your Ayuga friend, novel and I'm missing a world of learning
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> ayuga meaning help, yeah?
<xubuntu901> wrong by mistake wrote Ayuga for help lol
<bazhang> :)
<TIM___> if you dont mind me asking, what terminal program do you guys use?
<xubuntu901> up another try thanks for your time.
<bgardner> TIM___: xfce4-terminal
<TIM___> cool cool
<brainwash> the default one :)
<brainwash> however, why is xfce4-terminal not able to recognize the key modifier when pressing ctrl+home or alt+home?
<contrapunctus> Guys, why are default applications in Thunar decided by file type instead of file extension? Such a PITA for plain-text based file formats...anything I can do to change this behavior?
<TheSheep> contrapunctus: no, but you can define new file types, and they can be recognized by extension or by content
<contrapunctus> TheSheep - How so? o.o
<TheSheep> contrapunctus: with magic  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man4/magic.4.html
<contrapunctus> TheSheep - okay, sudo apt-get install magic, ran magic...'omfg wtf?'
<contrapunctus> TheSheep - i no unnastanz o.o'
<SonikkuAmerica> contrapunctus: plz2not antagonism, kthx
<contrapunctus> Sorry? o.o
<TheSheep> contrapunctus: the link that I gave you describes the format and location of the files that describe file types
<contrapunctus> It's cryptic at best :(
<Distrot> I think I messed up my video drivers in Xubuntu 13.04...
<Distrot> Tried following the directions here: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<Distrot> But half the commands weren't working and it ended up doing some pretty wonky things.
<Distrot> I did all this because I am trying to get XBMC to wake up from suspend, but it seems to have issues due to the video drivers.
<slash0mega> i am using a flashdrive as a hardrive as my real harddrive crashed, and i am tired of the limitations it is presenting using the live mode thing. can i ask how quickly installing xubuntu to a flash drive will kill it?
<nagev> gpg has stopped asking me for a password when i use --decrypt-files.  How can I make it forget my password?
<bgardner> nagev: Not sure off the top of my head, let me check the docs
<nagev> slash0mega: it depends on the quality of the flash drive and how much you'll be writing to it.  You may be better off using one flash drive for / and a separate flash drive for /home and /tmp and then keep a backup of that if its important.
<nagev> bgardner: thanks
<slash0mega> its a sandisk.... i guess ill just have to live with the limitations for now....
<bekks> slash0mega: Or just nuke everything on it and use it as a regular external drive.
<slash0mega> thats what i was going to do, i use it purly for xubuntu, and i bought it for xubuntu, because i could not get a new hd at the time. but i do not want to install normal xubuntu if it will distroy the drive in half a year.
<nagev> slash0mega: what limitations are you finding in live usb mode?
<slash0mega> cant set time, anoying nag screen, no costom user, some costomization options dont stay like editing the bars, and i think some apps have issues with it.
<bgardner> nagev: Still looking for your question.
<slash0mega> ok, i think nag screen is a poor way to discribe it.
<nagev> slash0mega: if you mean the "try / install xubuntu" dialog you can get rid of that by uninstalling ubiquity, although after that you want be able to use the live usb as a source to install xubuntu from.
<nagev> bgardner: thanks!  i tried googling "force gpg to forget password" and similar but had no success!
<bgardner> nagev: Can I assume you are using gpg-agent?
<slash0mega> oh? that is awsome! the install thing wont be a problem :D
<nagev> i don't know whether i am or not.  i didn't specifically install it.  when it used to prompt for password it appeared as a gui dialog even though i was using the terminal.
<slash0mega> will that stop the "xubuntu is allready a user" thing that happens during boot too?
<nagev> slash0mega: it will prevent the "try / install" dialog from appearing.  I'm not sure if it will prevent the other message, i've never seen that one before.
<slash0mega> that one happens before the os even boots fully, i just assumed it was setting up a user for a live session seeing as cd's can not record changes, i also assumed that is why i could not delete the xubuntu user
<nagev> bgardner: "The program 'gpg-agent' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing sudo apt-get install gnupg-agent" so i guess im not using the agent
<bgardner> nagev: Okay, and sorry for the dumb question but are you sure your gpg key still has a passphrase on it?
<nagev> bgardner: that's ok, not a dumb question!  but yes, i'm sure there is a password to the  gpg key.
<bgardner> nagev: Okay, got it - the agent is the gnome-keyring-daemon
<bgardner> nagev: One moment while I dig deeper.
<nagev> slash0mega: if you created the live usb with "Startup Disk Creator" there is an option to reserve part of the flash drive for persistence, so it will save all your changes
<bgardner> nagev: Actually, before I spend too much time, can you do 'ps aux | grep keyring' and make sure you get gnome-keyring-daemon as a result?
<nagev> bgardner: /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<slash0mega> yes, the persistance is why i think the "xubuntu is allready a use" even happens,  what i assumed is that the cd is preparing the live session, and needs a user to log into, normaly that user would not exist, but it is there because of the persistance
<bgardner> nagev: Okay, perfect, same as mine.  Be right back.
<nagev> slash0mega: i don't think so, i created a 13.04 xubuntu live usb with 2GB persistence area and never ran in to that problem.  Although I didn't explicitly create any users on it.  Did you create a user called xubuntu?  If you did maybe that's the source of the problem.
<slash0mega> i dont think it was a issue, i just saw it when i press a arrow key during boot. it brings dos like screen, and shows a bunch of stuff that it is doing.
<slash0mega> somthing like "cannot creat user: xubuntu allready exists.
<slash0mega> is one of those things
<bgardner> nagev: Remove (or rename) ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring to force Ubuntu to forget how to unlock your keyring.  That will prevent Seahorse from auto-entering your password.
<bgardner> nagev: This also affects SSH or other applications that use the GNOME keyring, however.
<slash0mega> oh ya, generating locals is another anoyince, boot spends a lot of time doing that
<nagev> bgardner: i don't have any files in ~/.gnome2 although the directory itself is there.  also, i don't have seahorse installed.
<bgardner> nagev: You have a running gnome-keyring-daemon, but no keyring directory under .gnome2?  O.o
<nagev> bgardner: yes, it appears so!
<nagev> bgardner: this is a pretty standard install, i only installed it a few days ago, and haven't done any significant tweaking.
<bgardner> nagev: Does 'find ~ -name login.keyring' net you anything?
<nagev> was just trying that! with *keyring*
<nagev> bgardner: ./.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring
<bgardner> nagev: Okay, sure.  Try moving that and then doing a gpg --decrypt call.
<nagev> bgardner: moved file to desktop ... nope, still not prompting!
<bgardner> nagev: Might be in memory, can you log out/log in and try it again?
<nagev> sure brb
<nagev> should i put the file back first? or leave it on desktop?
<nagev> before i logout
<bgardner> nagev: Leave on desktop, please
<nagev> ok
<nagev> bgardner: right, logged in. a new login.keyring has been generated in ~/.local/share/keyrings - will try decrypting now
<nagev> bgardner: yup its prompting again now. thanks.
<bgardner> nagev: Super, glad to hear it!
<slash0mega> anyhow, uninstalling ubiquity, will restart the computer when that is done
<nagev> bgardner: yeh, thanks a lot for your help.  tbh i suspected a logout may work.  i don't want to log out every time to clear the cached password.  i will try to find out how to not let it cache the password...or how to force it to forget.
<nagev> slash0mega: cool, sorry i don't know what to do about the locales problem, i haven't experienced that before either.
<calmpitbull> problem: i have two bluetooth signs on panel?? and how to stop the bluetooth to start up on boot
<nagev> calmpitbull: "Session and Startup" in settings manager, you can deselect them there
<cats> Hello! :)
<calmpitbull> thx
<slash0mega> have you ever pressed a arrow key durring the blue xubuntu loadins screen? that is where i see this stuff. if so, it might be a problem with the way my system is installed :(
<Guest53801> I ran an update today in xUbuntu, then turned if off. And when I came home now and started the machine again, it's like the theme and icons are messed up or something :(
<Guest53801> Looks like some kind of "basic" theme, and some icons are not even showing
<nagev> slash0mega: no, i will try it now on my second laptop with a live usb key.  any specific direction arrow key?
<slash0mega> i always press down
<Guest53801> Anyone have experiences this?
<slash0mega> i think up and down work though
<calmpitbull> Guest53801: try to restart xfce if that is even possible..
<slash0mega> and dont plug in any usb stuff or use any function keys like brightness while text screen is up, as it will interupt dispaly information about that as well
<slash0mega> dosent brake anything, just anoying
<nagev> slash0mega: ok, i see it now, "the user xubuntu already exists"
<Guest53801> calmpitbull: I can't seem to find which service to restart, and I have already tried restarting the machine
<Guest53801> It seems also that it's not accepting any of my key bindings, nor is it saving my screen settings when I restart :S
<slash0mega> as i said, i beleve it just to be standard for the proper functaning of a live cd without persistant, just anoying if you want to get rid of that user because it keeps putting it back in
<slash0mega> did you get the generating locals thing?
<calmpitbull> Guest53801: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<calmpitbull> try this
<nagev> slash0mega: i also got a few other error messages.  This is a standard 13.04 live usb (with persistence) I am using.   I saw something about locales but not for very long.
<slash0mega> mine takes forever on the locals, other than just one, the _us one
<nagev> slash0mega: i am rebooting to try again as i was distracted for part of the time before...
<Guest53801> calmpitbull: alright, hold on
<slash0mega> i am going to be reinstalling it soon, as my xubuntu is outdated, i can see if it acts any defently after that.
<slash0mega> oh ya, i better start installing the disk image.
<slash0mega> downloading, not installing....
<nagev> slash0mega: i get a few: "stdin: not a typewriter" messages.  I got "generating locales" but i only have one, en_US.utf8, it said "up to date" and was pretty quick
<slash0mega> that is the local i get that says up to date. but i get a ton of others that DO have to generate
<slash0mega> i think i looked up not a typewriter one before, forgot what it means
<xubuntu706> calmpitbull: Didn't help with reseting the xfce panel :(
<xubuntu706> actually made it a bit worse lo
<xubuntu706> lol*
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> can u show me your screen
<slash0mega> did you say that you got multiple messages of not a typewriter?
<xubuntu706> calmpitbull: Yeah just a sec
<nagev> slash0mega: yes around 3 or 4.  They were the first messages.  I don't think it's anything to worry about.
<slash0mega> i think i only got one. strange
<slash0mega> ubiquity is almost done installing, after taht ill reboot and report if anything changes
<slash0mega> uninstalled. ill brb
<xubuntu706> calmpitbull: pm
<slash0mega> rebooted twice, as i missed the unbuntu user message the first time, the secone boot had all the locals up to date, so i wonder if ubuiuitiy had somthing to do with that. but still tries to add the xubuntu user...
<calmpitbull> afk
<nagev> slash0mega: ok. so at least part of the problem is solved!  i don't know what you can do about the xubuntu user message.
<slash0mega> i wonder why the clock and constomizations dont stick....
<slash0mega> when i say costomizations, i mean changing the amout of scrolling desktop things. and button locations on the window bars, like maximize and close
<nagev> slash0mega: did you say you are using persistence space?
<slash0mega> a dedecated partition
<slash0mega> so yes.
<nagev> slash0mega: how did you create the live usb, what did you use?
<slash0mega> lilu
<slash0mega> had to set up the casper partition maualy though
<nagev> lilu?
<slash0mega> lili, sorry
<slash0mega> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<nagev> slash0mega: it should save the settings if you create it with [x]ubuntu startup disk creator
<slash0mega> like the clock?
<nagev> slash0mega: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2012_1/linux-live-cd-persistence-ubuntu-creator.jpg
<slash0mega> ill try it one more tie with lili when i get the updated image downloaded, if the changes do not stick ill try that
<nagev> slash0mega: see the slider at the bottom of the jpg image, that's what i mean.
<slash0mega> well, data is persistant
<slash0mega> i got java and a lot of things installed
<slash0mega> can you change the number of workspaces on your live usb?
<slash0mega> its just some os level stuff that is having issues
<nagev> slash0mega: let me try.  i will adjust the clock too, see if it sticks.
<slash0mega> i can copy select folders from my casper partition to back up only those programs right? its pretty full so i would like to start over on install programs.
<calmpitbull> xubuntu706: did u restart
<nagev> slash0mega: i changed the timezone and that stayed after reboot.  I changed the number of workspaces to 5, but on reboot it reverted back to 2.
<slash0mega> well, that is one better than mine.
<slash0mega> ill try correcting my timezone on the reinstall, also, i wonder if installing compiz will help wiht the workspace thing. pure speculation though
<slash0mega> i have no idea how compiz works compaired to the default invirmoent
<Slash0megaDeskto> switch computers to start the update.
<slash0mega> because i have to shut this computer down
<calmpitbull> is there xubuntu offtopic channel
<holstein> !ot | calmpitbull
<ubottu> calmpitbull: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<calmpitbull> nice
#xubuntu 2013-06-21
<w30> nagev, dconf editing will usually make things stick
<w30> nagev, download dconf-tools and use dconf-editor to change things
<dunpeal> What are Xubuntu's plans regarding Wayland / Mir?
<Unit193> Generally to wait and see, depends on what upstream does.
<nagev> w30: i have it installed already.  i think you are responding to a conversation of yesterday.  but thank you.
<karen_> hi, I HAD some pics on my camera and plugged them into my computer, xubuntu, of which I'm new at. I couldn't transfer them over to the computer for some reason even though the computer said it was plugged in. Now, my camera isn't showing any pics at all even when I tried to take one a minute ago. So, normally, I guess, on the left side in "home", it would say I had something there, but when I went to look, it didn't show anything. Maybe
<karen_>  my camera did something weird. What do you think? I have been talking on the "Ubuntu" channel, but they couldn't help me.
<w30> nagev, ahh, my bad; I forgot to clear text.
<w0lfsen> Hello, I have installed Xubutu just now and I cannot get the sound running. Intel onboard HDA soundcard. ALSA mixer is all high up. Had the same problem with ubutu. :(. Help would be greatly appreciated!
<SonikkuAmerica> w0lfsen: Xubuntu doesn't use ALSA; it uses PulseAudio.
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, oh okay. So how do I start that? Sorry first time linux user
<SonikkuAmerica> w0lfsen: It should be started with lightdm-gtk-greeter (the login screen)
<SonikkuAmerica> w0lfsen: But head for Settings Manager and see if anything is in there that says "Sound"
<dunpeal> Unit193: cool, thanks.
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, interesting, there is no sound option. But I can click on the sound icon in the upper right corner
<SonikkuAmerica> w0lfsen: There should be a "Sound Settings" menu item under that icon
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, yeah, and I have see it before when I installed xubuntu the first time. Now, it is gone. Very weird
<w0lfsen> but I can click on sound setting through the icon on top of the screen
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, this is my sound card btw: Conexant CX20588
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm...
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, found the driver online. Let me see if I can install it
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<w0lfsen> nope build failed it says :(
<SonikkuAmerica> w0lfsen: Does it say what happened?
<w0lfsen> http://pastebin.com/B0sx7wjM
<SonikkuAmerica> Pastebin the contents of /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.3511.log (and please use http://paste.ubuntu.com ; it really gets rid of clutter)
<w0lfsen> will do!
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785488/
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, Thanks for your help! Greatly appreciated. Love how Xubuntu looks and would like to switch permanently to it! But without sound and such...
<SonikkuAmerica> w0lfsen: Hope you enjoy it! Hmm... It seems that a certain C header is missing for your kernel.
<SonikkuAmerica> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<SonikkuAmerica> There's not really a reason to compile a kernel though, but I'm surprised that they didn't update this C header correctly.
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, okay what are my options now?
<SonikkuAmerica> You might try filing a bug on Launchpad (http://launchpad.net), or searching "xubuntu conexant" on Google or your fav search engine.
<w0lfsen> I have a uncle who does Kernel programming and publishes books about that...I however have no freaking idea :)
<w0lfsen> this is annoying... ;(
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica,  found  this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1171181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in Ubuntu Desktop Tests "duplicate for #1171181 3.8.0-18 HDMI/DisplayPort audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [Undecided,New]
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, my dispatcher is also set to no. But I cannot change it. I cannot save it with the commandline yes
<w0lfsen> SonikkuAmerica, [insert] I have no idea what I am doing meme O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't think that's what you're looking for. I have to go, but Google around and ask tomorrow.
<Ari-Yang> Hi, seeing how thunar is the default FM on xubuntu, thought it'd be better to ask here. Is thunar lighter than file managers like nemo and nautilus?
<holstein> Ari-Yang: try it in the live CD and see for yourself.. i think you will find it lighter, with arguably comrpomised features
<Ari-Yang> oh, I'm not looking to install xubuntu, I'm thinking about installing thunar on ubuntu
<holstein> Ari-Yang: sure.. .dont install anythingll just fire up a live CD with thunar on it, and see for yourself.. otherwise, as i said, you'll likely find it lighter..
<Ari-Yang> alrighty, thanks for the input
<Ari-Yang> :>
<Ari-Yang> quick question, does thunar have a 'Recycle Bin'?
<Ari-Yang> or are things deleted permanently?
<heoyea> theres a trashcan on the side
<Ari-Yang> kk
<samy_> hello all
<samy_> u can give me link
<samy_> for xubunto intel 64 bits?
<samy_> please
<samy_> i can find
<samy_> please help
<baizon> samy_: yes i can
<baizon> samy_: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<baizon> there chose 64-bit system
<truman41> Hello i just wonder why firefox work in live mode but not when you install ubuntu and xubuntu and the best fix for it
<samy_> baizon
<samy_> hei
<samy_> hey
<samy_> i can find intel in 64 bits
<samy_> <baizon>
<bazhang> its amd64, same thing
<baizon> samy_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/258452/is-there-a-64bit-version-of-ubuntu-13-04-for-intel-cpus
<baizon> samy_: its not Intel CPU its the technology. AMD researched the 64 bit technology, thats why its called amd 64
<samy_> i use intel cpu
<samy_> and need xubuntu for 64 bit
<samy_> I can not find my way
<baizon> samy_: please read the link i posted
<samy_> "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image" is also for intel platform"
<baizon> yes
<samy_> very good
<samy_> thank you baizon
<baizon> np
<xubuntu195> Hello, I am using xubuntu 12.10 and when i start my computer it does not boot. I have to switch it off from the button, and when I turn it on again, the second time it boots ok? What is the problem and what do I have to do? Thanks
<TheSheep> what is the error?
<xubuntu195> the error is that i always have to switch on my pc two times otherwise it does not start
<Noskcaj> xubuntu195, that seems to be a hardware or bios issue, not a xubuntu issue
<TheSheep> xubuntu195: but what it is the error message that you have displayed when it fails to boot?
<xubuntu195> Thank you <Noskcaj> and <the sheep> for your answers. There is no error message, the first time when I switch it on, it is loading for a few seconds and then it stops with black screen. No message or anything...Then I  turn it off and the second time, everything is ok within a few seconds. The same problem appears on two laptops with xubuntu 12.10, so I do not thin its a bios or a hardware problem..
<TheSheep> xubuntu195: without any message it's hard to tell what may be happening
<Noskcaj> xubuntu195, strange. does the laptop POST?
<xubuntu195> <Noskcaj> what do you mean POST?
<Noskcaj> xubuntu195, Power-On Self Test. all PCs run this as they first turn on. A screen with the manufacturer's logo or some text appears if it is successful.
<xubuntu195> yes it does POST
<xubuntu195> <Noskcaj>, yes it does POST
<Noskcaj> ok. i'm out of ideas then
<xubuntu195> thank anyway
<xubuntu816> hello
<xubuntu816> somebody help me
<krytarik> !ask | xubuntu816
<ubottu> xubuntu816: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vulpes> how do i create xorg.conf in xubuntu 12.10?? :)
<MikeHauk53> Hello
<acerimmer> MikeHauk53, greetings
<MikeHauk53> I am trying to install Xubuntu and have the torrent file downloaded. What I do with it?
<acerimmer> !md5sum|MikeHauk53,
<ubottu> MikeHauk53,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acerimmer> MikeHauk53, first check that you got a got torrent as per the instructions above.  Then make a usb or cdrom with startup disk creator or some other tool.
<MikeHauk53> With the torrent on it?
<acerimmer> MikeHauk53, the torrent should have downloaded an ISO file.  THAT's the file you'll be working with form here on ... NOT the "torrent".  torrent is only the method used to obtain the iso.
<MikeHauk53> Okay, thanks
<acerimmer> !install|MikeHauk53, once you have your bootable media, run the live session, go forth and sin no more.
<ubottu> MikeHauk53, once you have your bootable media, run the live session, go forth and sin no more.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<MikeHauk53> Alright. I appreciate the help.
<acerimmer> MikeHauk53, best of luck.  come back and share your impressions or ask questions.
<MikeHauk53> Will do.
<mr_chris> Today I learned that the message indicator applet stopped working in 12.10. Is this a GTK2 vs GTK3 issue? Is there a way to install the old version from 12.04?
<ChevyCowboy15> hello
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Welcome
<ChevyCowboy15> thank you
<Distrot> Greetings! Has anybody found some apps (Firefox, Chrome, etc.) to be unstable in Xubuntu, or is it just me?
<ChevyCowboy15> thats what i was about to ask
<Distrot> Really? lol
<ChevyCowboy15> my vmware stopped working after the update this morning
<bgardner> Distrot: Nope, I run Xubuntu for my day job and it's nothing but stable.  What kind of issue are you having?
<Distrot> I'll have Firefox or Chromium open, not doing anything special and they'll suddenly crash.
<Distrot> Or I'll have Software Center open and it will also crash.
<ChevyCowboy15> im having unusually slow logins with apps through errors
<Distrot> The crash reports also seem to crash (apport?)
<bgardner> Nothing like that on my end, no.  Any clues in your logs?
<Distrot> Like I said, the reports also spurn more crashes, so I can't really get more info unfortunately.
<ChevyCowboy15> im searching through mine now
<Distrot> Just wondering if it is a relatively common issue.
<Distrot> Which it seems to be, lol.
<bgardner> Distrot: Well, that's relative.
<Distrot> Albeit with variation.
<Distrot> I'm just at the point where I want to like Xubuntu, but it's making it difficult.
<bgardner> Distrot: As with anything your own experiences may vary, but I am completely satisfied with the stability of Xubuntu.
<Distrot> I understand that. Just wonder why it has to be me, lol.
<bgardner> Distrot: Did you move from one of the other *buntu flavors and are now experiencing problems?
<bgardner> Distrot: And can you give us anything else to help you besides "crashes" - any messages, behaviors or anything?
<Distrot> Well, not really. I have Ubuntu on a few other machines; I've tried Linux Mint on a machine; and have generally used a few other distros, but I wouldn't say I've "moved".
<bgardner> Distrot: I'm only talking about the specific machine you are having issues with.  I'm trying to find out if you have had anything happen that might have contributed to your issue.
<bgardner> Distrot: It's relatively common, as in my own case, to install Ubuntu and then switch that installation to Xubuntu, for example.
<Distrot> Oh, I see. This machine has had Ubuntu on it, yes.
<Distrot> I tried Xubuntu since I am trying to make this an HTPC.
<Distrot> Running XBMC
<Distrot> I figured a lighter (hopefully stable) OS would be appropriate for this relatively lower-end machine.
<bgardner> Distrot: And did you have problems with Firefox crashing under Ubuntu?  Or did you not spend time trying that out before switching?
<bgardner> Distrot: Also, you said "Firefox, Chrome, etc" - what do you mean when you say "etc"?  What other apps are giving you trouble?
<Distrot> Oh, I spent the time, lol. There were few crashes in Ubuntu, but there were some - mostly with Software Center. I attributed this somewhat to the relatively sluggish performance though, and thus tried Xubuntu which performs quite well in terms of speed.
<Distrot> Ubuntu Software Center, XBMC has crashed once (so far), and that's about it. I don't use much else on this machine, but the few things I use I would like to be reliable.
<Distrot> I also use Transmission (sparingly) and Teamviewer, but not as frequently as the browser or XBMC.
<bgardner> Distrot: Any other clues you can give?  What exactly is the message you get at the time of the crash?  Is the message *identical* between the one for Firefox and the one for Chrome?
<Distrot> Hmm, let me see if I can jog my memory. One sec, por favor.
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: "vmware stopped working" - what message are you getting?  I use VirtualBox myself so I may be less useful to you than others, but I can try.
<ChevyCowboy15> hold on ill run it again and get the message
<ChevyCowboy15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786892/
<Distrot> Hmm, well, Chromium's crash simply attributed the problem as a bug derived from the source of the executable (usr/lib...chromium)
<Distrot> I would give more info, but I think Mousepad is about to crash... lol.
<ChevyCowboy15> ok my vmware problem is due to the mesa-libGL updates this morning
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: You found something?
<Distrot> About to run those updates myself.
<Distrot> Mousepad still being obstinate.
<bgardner> Distrot: Do you have any specific logs or errors yet?  It's super hard to debug from just the phrase "<application> keeps crashing"
<ChevyCowboy15> yeah in the logs there is something about function (NULL) error in the mesa/libGL.so
<ChevyCowboy15> and i updated like 4 libgl1-mesa files
<ChevyCowboy15> so thats got to be it for the vmware
<ChevyCowboy15> i dont know what to do about it but atleast now i know that problem
<Distrot> Trying to open crash log in AbiWord.
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: You make me nervous, I have not yet installed those yet.
<ChevyCowboy15> lol sorry
<Distrot> I just installed them and Firefox is still running, so (doesn't mean anything but...) lol.
<ChevyCowboy15> im not having problems with google chrome <---- just wanted to throw that out there
<ChevyCowboy15> now if i can just figure out the slow login stuff
<Distrot> OK so I got the Apport crash log open in AbiWord and it says "Title: apport-gtk crashed with OSError in _read_eof(): CRC check failed 0x603aa2831= 0x4766b9f5
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15, Distrot: I don't think your two issues are related at all.  I haven't heard anything yet that would lead me to believe they have anything in common.
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Slow login like long pause of quite system, or do you have thrashing?
<Distrot> I don't think so either.
<bgardner> Distrot: That's not good.  paste.ubuntu.com your dmesg output.
<Distrot> My logins are remarkably fast. I don't think this machine has ever booted this quickly in its life.
<bgardner> *quiet system
<ChevyCowboy15> when i input password and enter.... i have original background and mouse movement for literally 5 min before anything bars pop up
<Distrot> Ok is AbiWord problematic as well? I:ve never used it, but it's stuck at 81% trying to open this crash report....
<Distrot> It's slowing down my entire system right now.
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Sounds like timeouts to me.  Search your dmesg/logs for name resolution errors or other timeouts.
<bgardner> Distrot: It sounds to me like your HDD has issues.  Which would account for all of your symptoms.
<Distrot> My Swap is at 99%
<bgardner> Distrot: Also a bad sign.
<Distrot> I ran tests on the HDD and they passed though. I mean, that doesn't rule the HDD out, it just makes it unlikely as the sole culprit.
<bgardner> Distrot: Try: 'dmesg | pastebinit', and paste the resulting URL here
<Distrot> Okee doke, one sec, por favor.
<Distrot> Lol... it's frozen.
<ChevyCowboy15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786939/
<Distrot> Let me try closing some apps... if it lets me.
<Distrot> I might have to do a cold shutdown...
<Distrot> The Task Manager I had open says CPU: 100% Memory: 90% Swap: 100% and hasn't changed in sometime (could be frozen as well)
<Distrot> Alright, I'm going to restart. I think I've wasted enough of your time with useless information.
<bgardner> Distrot: Go ahead, would have helped a lot to see dmesg before rebooting, but it sounds like it will refill to me.
<Distrot> Sorry, I'm not sure when the system would have loosened up to the point where it would have... whoa...
<Distrot> No python boot menu and some crash related messages at start up, but it booted xfce fine...
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Still looks to implicate VMware
<ChevyCowboy15> yeah thats kind of what i was thinking
<ChevyCowboy15> i think on the login it gets hung on some vmware process
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Your big pause is followed by VMWare messages.  Do you have VMWare-specific logs?
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Agreed.  You might see if there is a VMWare IRC on freenode.  I'm sure they would be more helpful than I am.
<bgardner> Distrot: As soon as you reasonably can, do 'dmesg | pastebinit'
<Distrot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786955/
<ChevyCowboy15> thanks for the help isolating my problem
<bgardner> ChevyCowboy15: Certainly, good luck with it!
<tabsterleir> Hey all, I have a small issue with Xubuntu 13.04 x64. I've fixed my video tearing on screen 1 with this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xfce-sync-to-vblank-support-for-xfwm.html and I extend my display using arandr to a HDMI monitor. Unfortunately vsync doesn't seem to work on screen 2. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Distrot> ChevyCowboy15: I honestly don't know much about this, but you mind telling me which video drivers you have currently in use?
<bgardner> Distrot: Leave a terminal ready to do 'dmesg | tail -n 100 | pastebinit'.  With that standing by, open a couple applications until someone weirds out and crashes.  Then go hit enter on that command.
<Distrot> Oops, nvm.
<Distrot> Ok, one sec.
<Distrot> Hmm, that's weird, lol. XBMC won't start.
<Distrot> Just a black screen.
<Distrot> No HDD activity, no response to window switching/app quitting...
<bgardner> Distrot: Pretty sure you have a pervasive hardware issue that is causing all of these unrelated issues.
<Distrot> I mean, I've done some pretty extensive testing though...
<Distrot> You're thinking HDD?
<Distrot> I'm going to restart again.
<bgardner> Distrot: Probably HDD, yes.  Let me put it this way: I've seen this happen to me in the past, and every time it's a controller, motherboard, ratty memory chip or (most often) a dying HDD.
<bgardner> Distrot: You've named 5 different apps that crashed, then described a system that hung twice inside half an hour, plus a swap consumption of 99%.  Yeah, I'm thinking hardware.
<Distrot> Well, I already isolated a bad memory stick and removed it... I ran some HDD tests with UBCD, and it came up with no errors, so. I don't know exactly what is left to isolate at this point except motherboard (which you can't really...) or a controller, like you said.
<Distrot> The wallpaper didn't load when I booted this time... lol... wth.
<Distrot> Should I even bother progress this diagnostic any further?
<bgardner> Distrot: I'd boot a Live USB and surface-scan the HDD, if it were me.
<bgardner> Distrot: Then do a memtest.
<Distrot> Surface-scan?
<bgardner> badblocks
<bgardner> Or fsck -c -c /dev/devicename
<Distrot> What would you use to do it though?
<Distrot> Oh ok, thanks.
<Distrot> Well, I'll still  be around if you care to hear my problems anymore, lol. If not, I appreciate all of your assistance.
<bgardner> Distrot: Certainly, good luck!
<wolf29_> Cursor is not visible over some program windows; skype, system monitor, sqlitebrowser
<wolf29_> I have xfce desktop, most of the xubuntu desktop environment, kde.  Original install was of UbuntuStudio
<Distrot> Hey bgardner, you still there?
<bgardner> Distrot: I am
<Distrot> Hey, sorry to bother again.
<Distrot> I ran fsck and it came back clean.
<bgardner> Distrot: Did you include the -c -c parameters like I mentioned?
<Distrot> Also ran memtest and it also found nothing.
<Distrot> No actually, I had to look up how to do it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518426&page=4
<Distrot> The live CD was telling me the drive was currently in use and I wasn't sure why it wouldn't run it since I had "umount"ed it.
<Distrot> So I tried looking it up and forgot about your -c -c suggestion.
<bgardner> Distrot: Hm.  Yes, the Live CD pretty aggressively mounts the partitions it sees.
<bgardner> Distrot: Well, without those options it would skip the surface test, which is faster and usually will be fine but in your case I would say it really is recommended.
<Distrot> Despite my dismounting the drive, it wouldn't fsck it unless I did it by partition.
<bgardner> Distrot: "Did it by partition" ?
<Distrot> I could run fsck by partition, so "/dev/sda1" or "/dev/sda2" or "/dev/sda5"
<bgardner> Distrot: In a Live CD environment and at a terminal do 'sudo umount /dev/sda1' followed by 'sudo e2fsck -f -c -c /dev/sda1'.  That should dismount the partition so you can check it.  Repeat the two commands for each of your partitions.
<bgardner> Distrot: How large are the partitions?
<Distrot> Personally, I didn't partition the drive, so I think it's set to some default values but I'll give you an actual number in a sec.
<bgardner> Distrot: A while back you said you replaced a memory stick.  Did you do that after you installed Xubuntu, or before?
<Distrot> I didn't replace one, I just removed one. But, I think I've reinstalled twice or so since then, so I don't think it matters, lol.
<Distrot> It says my /dev/sda1 isn't mounted
<bgardner> Distrot: Then move to the e2fsck line for /dev/sda1 before the live CD mounts it on you.  :P
<Distrot> Ok, sorry, lol.
<Distrot> Ok, it's running.
<Distrot> *phew* lol
<Distrot> I'm actually hoping it finds something.
<Distrot> I just want something tangible to blame, lol.
<Distrot> Does it usually take a long time?
<bgardner> Distrot: Depends on the size of the partition, but a surface scan definitely can take a while.
<chocobo600> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | chocobo600
<ubottu> chocobo600: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<chocobo600> ok, muchas gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> chocobo600: Es mejor preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<ni393662> join #ubuntu
<nikolam> I have 2 xubuntu installs, 32bit with 512 and 768MB RAM.
<nikolam> On both, Firefox behaves like this: It use as much memory as can during surfing (it is only app started) and after that whole machine freezes.
<nikolam> 12.04 lts on both.
<torax> do you have swap ?
<nikolam> that one with 512MB has swap disabled and it obvioiusly get to be clocked by firefox sooner then on 768MB with swap
<nikolam> facebook and pages with large amount of pictures are killers. Also, it seems like it is not releaseing all possible RAM when closing tabs or something
<bazhang> it's surprising it runs at all
<nikolam> on that one with 768/swap I can manage to kill it and it behaves like that after long sufr and many tabs. On 512/no swap, even 3-4 tabs can choke it.
<torax> I'd use midori or luakit
<bazhang> and lubuntu
<nikolam> xubuntu uses just 140MB on boot to xfce here.
<nikolam> must also have something to do with talks about mozilla is leaking RAM. but it IS surprise, one can loose control over desktop/computer because of an App using all RAM and CPU
<bazhang> not really
<bazhang> being able to boot is far different from being able to reasonably  use a computer system
<nikolam> must be something with linux overcommiting ram. I would feel better if APP would say: "no more ram".
<nikolam> and linux would say: thats it, no more for you.
<bazhang> or you expect way too much from such a minimal ram system
<nikolam> bazhang, well,. I gess using firefox in 512MB ram was the thing I would always say: it should work.
<nikolam> but...
<bazhang> even One Gigabyte is going to be slow
<bazhang> try lxde/openbox and a different browser
<nikolam> ok bazhang
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop
<torax> firefox will hog memory, no matter what desktop
<bazhang> I have 4 gig, and it sometimes crawls even with that
<nikolam> bazhang, on 64bit or on 32bit
<bazhang> that wont make a difference nikolam
<bazhang> everything is PAE these days
<bazhang> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> yeah thats outdated
<mr_chris> torax, Lately I've found it's been pretty good about memory.
<mr_chris> Been running it for days on end and am only at a little over 600 MB.
<nikolam> I also found this: /etc/sysctl.conf  vm.overcommit_memory = 2 vm.overcommit_ratio = 80  Turns off overcommiting RAM (so that application does not "think" there is more RAM then actually is)
<mr_chris> Of course, I use noscript. If I remember correctly, the memory leak problems from days of old were due to problems with JavaScript.
<nikolam> will try also that, and report back
<nikolam> of course, noscript and flashblock are a must on any system I use.
<nikolam> bazhang, it is also troublesome to me that ubuntu is installing both regular and PAE kernel, and
<nikolam> but nevermind.
<nikolam> (if mchine can have 2G memory max anyway, it don't need PAE)
<nikolam> well nice, with that vm.overcommitratio things, xfce feezes on log-in
<goddard> for some reason i can't access anything outside
<xubuntu232> Im trying to install Xubuntu 13.04 onto a new 64GB USB thumb drive, it's the only drive in my system at the moment. It seems to be hung while trying to create an ext4 file system on the drive. Any ideas what to do???
<goddard> but i can request data from my computer after setting a static ip
<goddard> is there some additional step i should set up?
<bgardner> goddard: Do you have a DHCP server on your network?
<goddard> bgardner: yes
<bgardner> goddard: Can you ping IP addresses on the internet?
<xubuntu232> I can't copy and paste the output from the errer that has additional details.
<goddard> bgardner: nope
<goddard> bgardner: but i can ssh to the box using the static ip and I can also access it via port 80
<goddard> bgardner: i have another system using ubuntu-server and it has the same network interfaces file except the static ip is different of course
<goddard> bgardner: it can ping google.com
<bgardner> goddard: Did you set a default route on the new box?
<bgardner> goddard: Put another way, what is your gateway?
<goddard> bgardner: i set the gateway the same on both boxes
<bgardner> goddard: And can the box with the issue ping the gateway?
<goddard> bgardner: yep
<bgardner> Okay, can you ping your ISP's DNS server?
<bgardner> goddard: ^
<goddard> bgardner: yep
<bgardner> goddard: Can you ping 74.125.225.208?
<goddard> yep
<goddard> :D
<bgardner> goddard: What is the output of 'host www.google.com'?
<goddard> bgardner: no servers could be reached
<bgardner> goddard: Is this an ubuntu desktop or server?
<goddard> bgardner: its xubuntu
<bgardner> goddard: Ok, then could you do 'nm-tool | pastebinit' and give us the URL?
<goddard> bgardner: http://pastebin.com/DKGm4ad2
<bgardner> goddard: Oh.  Allright, then how about 'cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit' instead?
<bgardner> goddard: Still with us?
#xubuntu 2013-06-22
<cardolive> hello?
<nagev> hello :)
<cardolive> i'm installing xubuntu but it doesn't recognize my wire-less adapter
<Unit193> What's the chipset?  lspci -v should tell you.
<cardolive> the instalation is not fullfield yet
<cardolive> that is not complete yet
<sketch_> hello all... i need to know how to get libtorrents so i can use live usb install...
<holstein> sketch_: live USB's install doesnt require libtorrents.. what are you trying to do?
<sketch_> ok i got a program called liveusb installer and unless i pre DL the iso i cant use it, i want to use the dropdown menu of different distros and it asks for libtorrents
<holstein> sketch_: if you require the iso, you can just download it
<holstein> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<holstein> you dont have to use torrents, but you can
<sketch_> its just easyer with one program... i can just pop in a fresh fat32 usb choose the distro i want and then wait...
<sketch_> unetbootin has the same feature
<holstein> sure.. you choose from predownloaded isos? correct? download from above and point what you like to it
<holstein> i download the iso direct, or using a torrent, and use the iso with unetbootin
<sketch_> thats the way i normally do it but i couldnt get unetbootin to work in xubuntu
<sketch_> hence why i was trying to get LiveUSB installer to work
<holstein> sketch_: sudo apt-get install unetbootin should be about all it takes.. how did you install "liveUSB installer"?
<sketch_> same
<holstein> sudo apt-get install liveUSB-installer ?
<holstein> its in the repos?
<holstein> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sketch_> im guessin
<holstein> sketch_: how is you *precisely* install it?
<holstein> did you *
<sketch_> ummmm honestly i dont remember
<sketch_> http://live.learnfree.eu/download
<holstein> sketch_: if you didnt get it from the default repos, then you'll need to ask whoever maintains it for support.. or, just download the ISO and point the application to it manually.. or try installing unetbootin..
<sketch_> i just tried unetbootin again
<holstein> sketch_: excellent.. if you would like to share any issues you are having with a volunteer here, you may find assistance.. otherwise, enjoy!
<sketch_> thx i got it now
<holstein> sketch_: potentially handy tip.. i *always* format the sticks when making a bootable usb stick
<sketch_> so do i...
 * Noskcaj is away: I'm either at school or soccer. or i just don't like you.
<Noskcaj> stupid xchat
<Slash0mega> is there a way to stop a live cd with persistance to stop running its initinalization scripts every time i boot? it keeps overwrigting my changes and i would like to delete the "xubuntu
<Slash0mega> " user
<Sysi> if you want to use xubuntu consistently from USB stick, you should do actual instalaltion to it from CD or other usb stick
<Slash0mega> i was told that would ware it out.
<Slash0mega> because of how many read/writes it would do
<Sysi> not probable in several years
<bullgard4> Slash0mega: If you want to circumvent the wear-out please install Xubuntu on a hard disk.
<Slash0mega> oh, i was under the impression it would only be usable for half a year or somthing. thank you very much :D
<Sysi> I haven't done that myself, but I've never seen USB stick dying from too much usage
<Slash0mega> ill look into it
<Slash0mega> ok, i am really paranoid about installing xubuntu strait to my flash drive at this point, so i think ill just poke around the scripts folder for now...
<cfhowlett> Slash0mega, you're dual booting?  consider virtualbox
<Slash0mega> i am not duel booting, i am without a hardrive at the moment, i am using a live cd with persistance
<Slash0mega> on a flash stick
<Slash0mega> i asked about disabling the initinalization scripts of the live cd because it kept overwriting my changes, reseting the desktop to default and all that, and someone recomened i install strait to the usbdrive
<Slash0mega> but i am worried about waring it down if i do that
<cfhowlett> Slash0mega, usb's are cheap ...
<Slash0mega> i guess so, but i would rather not have to replace it often
<cfhowlett> Slash0mega, "often" ... time to get a hard drive maybe?
<Slash0mega> i know i need to get one. :/
<cfhowlett> Slash0mega, sooner rather than later.  I'd say go with the usb install and expect it to fail.   Back essential documents to cloud storage ... ubuntu one or dropbox.
<Slash0mega> i hope i can get the new hd on the 3rd comming up, but for now, i think ill keep using persistance and live with the limited costomization...
<Slash0mega> wait, can i set up a script that will log out of a defalt user and log into another?
<xubuntu498> I am new to xubuntu. I replaced my slow window xp with raring ringtail. I like the improvement. Just a few things though ... there is a learning curve ... I am not a programmer, and find xubuntu a little difficult to figure out. Any recommendations as to where to start with learning ?   Also, I cannot attach my Brother printer, as there is no recognized driver. I did find the driver at the Brother website, but now what ?   How d
<SonikkuAmerica> What's your Brother printer?
<xubuntu498> Brother MFC-J415W
<SonikkuAmerica> 64-bit machine?
<xubuntu498> No, I believe a 32-bit machine. How can I determine that info ?   (told you I was a rookie !)
<SonikkuAmerica> [ uname -a ] in terminal ... look for "i386," "x86_64" or "amd64"
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu498: I have to go... but check this link out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653321
<xubuntu498> thank you !
<Ingenuity> Hello all.
<nagev> Hello!
<Ingenuity> Does anyone know if the new Xubuntu has EFI support?
<holstein> !uefi | Ingenuity is this what you are looking for?
<ubottu> Ingenuity is this what you are looking for?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Unit193> 64bit does, 32 doesn't.
<Ingenuity> Thanks,ubottu! That's my answer.
<bekks> !bot | Ingenuity
<ubottu> Ingenuity: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<holstein> a better question might be, does EFI support xubuntu.. or is ubuntu allowed to support EFI when the machine is forced to use it
<xubuntu994> c'è qualche italiano?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<th3pr0ph3t> :O
<th3pr0ph3t> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<dsan> I have AMD E2-3200 APU graphic card and having trouble with ubuntu's unity. could anyone tell me if I need xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop to get a better GUI performance?
<th3pr0ph3t> dsan, what I know is that xfce as in xubuntu is way faster than unity, I don't have problems with my amd cards ever
<haljhon> I would think that you should start by analyzing the performance of your graphics card separate from any GUI effects
<haljhon> maybe start by checking your performance with something like glxgears to see how many fps you're turning...
<haljhon> also seeing what driver is being used and determining if there's a better driver or modifications that should be made to improve performance.
<xubuntu216> Newbie here. How do I install the driver for a Brother mfc-w415j printer ?   Xubuntu isn't picking it up. How do I use the terminal commands ?
<holstein> xubuntu216: what terminal commands in particular?
<xubuntu216> Thanks for your help. Once at the brother website, I found the driver install. Now what ?   Download to a file ?
<holstein> xqif you get a driver that is not maintained by ubuntu, the vendor is responsible for suppporting it.. and letting you know how to use it.. though, if you find a readme or directions, i dont mind taking a look
<xubuntu308> xubuntu?
<th3pr0ph3t> hi, how can I contact the developers of gmusicbrowser? ... it's the shimmer project? (http://shimmerproject.org/)
<th3pr0ph3t> I'd like to help with the translation
<th3pr0ph3t> nevermind, found it at http://gmusicbrowser.org/translations.html
<haljhon> ;)
#xubuntu 2013-06-23
<xubuntu680> hi guys. was hoping someone could point me in the right direction - have and old compaq presario 5000 running xp, was hoping to find step by step for beginner/dummy how to install ubuntu if possible. thanks for any help!
<nagev> hi, the installation guide is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<xubuntu680> wow, that was quick reply! :) tyvm!
<haljhon> am I a bad person for never reading the installation guides?
<haljhon> I just run the installers and, if all goes well, I assume I'm golden... I only look if something is jacked.
<Unit193> Yeah, the type that reads the manual only when something goes wrong.  When all else fails, read the manual. :D  (Same here.)
<haljhon> I'm such a guy.
<xubuntu787> .
<xubuntu787> Alguien que hable espa~ol?
<akdor1154> morning all. A quick question - it looks like it's impossible to use the messaging indicator in 13.04 because gtk2 support was dropped. Is this correct? is there any replacement / ppa? I've been googling for a while to find answers but can't see a huge amount of canonical (heh heh heh) information
<Unit193> You are correct, there was a beta or so for a gtk3 version of xfce4-panel, and there's unofficial ways around it, but no stock options.
<akdor1154> I thought the panel was still gtk2 only?
<akdor1154> even going towards 4.12..
<Unit193> Yes, why I said beta.
<Unit193> It is gtk2, but there is been work on a gtk3 version you can use if you switch it on in a compile flag.
<akdor1154> trunk only? or is it old enough to be in the raring source?
<Unit193> Don't remember.
<akdor1154> woop woop, I'll have a look around. thanks :)
 * Unit193 used the other unsupported method. :P
<akdor1154> ah right, and what would that be?
<Unit193> Holding packages, but as a general rule not recommended. :D
<akdor1154> ls
<akdor1154> ah lol, fair enough
<akdor1154> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<akdor1154> @Unit193, I just build the quantl gtk2 sources against raring libs, seems to work fine. Interested in amd64 debs?
<akdor1154> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3iW4UPoBO3vV0Z3d2hYVTlzSjA/edit?usp=sharing
<cmanns> Anyone use xubuntu on netbook?
<baizon> cmanns: yes, me
<cmanns> can I go from wubi.exe installed ubuntu 12.x to xUbuntu? Pretty sure
<cmanns> I've used recent ubuntu's think I want to try the xu interface again since this things so slow and tiny screen. Love me some XfCE :3
<cmanns> oic it has an option :D I shall select xubuntu env
<baizon> cmanns: well i made a live USB and installed it from there
<baizon> cmanns: xubuntu or lubuntu
<baizon> you can try both
<cmanns> I have used xubuntu, this handles w7 starter ok so don't think I need to go even less?
<cmanns5> So far I love xubuntu just with the install. Nothings eating up that tiny arse 10.1 LED real estate
<baizon> :)
<ObrienDave> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<nantou> is f-spot unstable when dealing with 35k pictures from an external HDD?
<nantou> is kfotoalbum better for the task? what photo browser should I use?
<[-iCe-]> Greetings, need help installing Skype. Can anyone tell me the apt-get command for it?
<cfhowlett> make sure your partner repos are enabled.  then sudo apt-get install or use the software center
<[-iCe-]> Thank you. That can be done on Ubunto Software Center -> Software Sources right?
<cfhowlett> yes
<[-iCe-]> great. Thank you
<subman> I'm running xubuntu 13.04 on a netbook and find it a horrible experience.  Just booting it up, running a terminal, htop shows it is using 370 MB of RAM!  Simply starting Firefox and watching a youtube video will lock the machine up some times.  Only way out is to hard restart the machine.  This is meant for low resource machines?
<cfhowlett> subman, how much ram do you have?
<subman> cfhowlett, 1 GB
<umit> selamunaleykum everybody
<umit> my web videos play fast
<cfhowlett> subman, a HD youtube video stream?  yeah, 1 gig is quite minimal ...
<umit> what can i do to solve this problem
<umit> have anybody a idea?
<subman> So xubuntu is not for netbooks anymore?  It has grown to that extent of bla
<subman> bloat?
<baizon> subman: well um using it on a netbook
<cfhowlett> subman, try playing a non-HD video.
<flux242> subman: do you use a 32bit or 64bit distro?
<w30> I have it on a Atom 4 gig ssd HP-Mini; works better than XP, which isn't saying uch.
<w30> uch/much
<flux242> nothing works better than xp
<w30> usb-stick installed
<w30> with XP on it there was no room left for word install.
<w30> 512 ram is the weak point of the device though
<w30> Lubuntu works better but didn't have as many bells and whistles
<flux242> minimal xubuntu install without (as an option without network-manager) should do the trick
<pcuser> Hello
<pcuser> Is there any way i can find out the configuration of my mouse. I'm trying to find out how many buttons my PC thinks my mouse has
<pcuser> Im running Xubuntu 13.04
<nintet> hi
<nintet> i installed xubuntu 12.04 LTS for AMD
<torax> pcuser: you can check it with xev
<nintet> i can make a new disk with Gparted, but i dont have permissions to write to it
<torax> pcuser: run xev and click the buttons, it shows if your os understands it
<nintet> it auto mounts as /media/sda3 but i cant even make a new folder
<torax> nintet: you can check the rights from terminal "ls -l /media"
<pcuser> torax: That's really cool...
<torax> nintet: and you can change it with chmown, for example chown username:usergroup /media/sda3
<pcuser> torax: I have a logitech mouse with a load of extra buttons on it, i am having trouble assigning those buttons to do things, but more importantly, the middle click button (triggered by pressing down on the scroll wheel) has stopped working a few days after a fresh install of 13.04
<nintet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792893/
<nintet> yeah but now my SD card doesnt show up
<nintet> something is wrong
<pcuser> I know Logitech have no official support for linux, so i'm not getting my hopes up on assigning those extra buttons, but the middle click button worked fine for a few days after installing,
<nintet> i tried to get help in #ubuntu but all the tutorials they were showing me had all this extra stuff that i obviously didnt need
<torax> nintet: if you are only user on that computer you can safely do "sudo chown username:username /media/sda3"
<torax> pcuser: hard to say why middle button is not working anymore :/
<pcuser> Well in Xev every single button, including the extra buttons showed a response, i assume this means my PC is getting some kind of input from those buttons?
<pcuser> But the middle click button shows no response at all, it's like i didnt even press the button
<pcuser> but the middle click button on the mouse works fine in windows 7, so i know the hardware can't be faulty
<nintet> now how do i get my SD card to show up again?
<nintet> it just dropped out
<nintet> thanks torax, that works
<nintet> nevermind
<torax> lsblk command shows all the mounted and unmounted devices, see if it shows up
<nintet> ok thanks
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to find an X tool that can specifically save the window position of an application, and always make a specific window always put back in the same place.. Mostly for Skype's main window that ALWAYS jumps up 10px and left 10px from the bottom-right corner I always put it to.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on this? hehe
<Psi-Jack> Excluding: Don't use Skype, because that's just not helpful. :p
<nikolam> Psi-Jack, using different window manager? choose one that can do it as you please or change code to act as you like, possibly user-friendly and not hard-coded?
<elfy> I use devilspie and gdevilspie to do that
<nikolam> oh great
<Psi-Jack> Devilspie! That's one I think I might've used for this before. I just couldn't remember.
<elfy> I've been using it for ages - you can write the configs manually, but I use gdevilspie for a gui - though there is a bug - you might need to fiddle a bit
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdevilspie/+bug/1161594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161594 in gdevilspie (Ubuntu) "Gdevilspie fails to start with no attribute 'xdg_config_home'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sysi> there's also wmctrl but I don't know if there's gui config for it or what it really does
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> elfy: Yeah, just hit that bug right off. LOL
<elfy> yep - thought so - gksudo mousepad /usr/bin/gdevilspie
<elfy> go to view set it to show line numbers - go to line 374 put an # at the beginning - save the file and it should work ok
<elfy> Psi-Jack: ^^
<Psi-Jack> yeah. I fixed it manually from the patch provided on that bug report, and it works.
<elfy> good enough
<Psi-Jack> elfy: I did better, I changed it to use xdg.BaseDirectory in the many places it needed.
<elfy> I never mucked about with the patch - never managed to work out what to do with them :)
<elfy> anyway - it's working :)
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<Psi-Jack> Well, the patch fixes functionality, while the comment line removes functionality.
<elfy> probably - but I use it so rarely now it matters not - and the bug will likely stay like that till it's marked EOL
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> Wierd... I apply geometry rule to the Skype Window, and it's.. Off..
<Psi-Jack> It's like it's not even talking to X11 properly, hence why the window-manager can't even get it right. heh
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, I think I know what it kinda is.. gDevilsPie isn't taking into consideration the XFCE window dectorations.
<Psi-Jack> elfy: Thanks, BTW.. This was what I was looking for. I decided how I wanted to fix this issue, and just basically de-decorate pidgin and skype's windows, so it's a cleaner look too. And less wasted space. :)
<elfy> welcome
<Psi-Jack> Now all I have to do is figure out how to for my display-manager so that my right monitor is on the right, and left monitor is on the left. LOL
<Psi-Jack> The login window appears on the right monitor, but to get the mouse there from the left monitor, I have to go left to get to the right monitor. :)
<elfy> well I use arandr
<Psi-Jack> XFCE 4.12 fixes this after I login.
<elfy> login is left here - mouse is there
<elfy> not using 4.12 till it shows up
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I installed the PPA. The only thing there in the xubuntu-dev PPA is xfce4-settings, which has the updated display settings applet.
<elfy> k
<knome> elfy, btw, we should get that into S.
<knome> elfy, but i'm afraid it depends too much on 4.12.
<elfy> yea
<elfy> and no movement re 4.12 that I've seen
<Psi-Jack> There we go. Simple, effective, fixed. :)
<Psi-Jack> Now, all that's left for base tuning, is turning /off/ the bootsplash, because when using nVidia propriatery drivers, it fails to look good.
<Psi-Jack> Now that's... Livable. :D
<elfy> never see the bootsplash - waiting for kettle usually ...
<Psi-Jack> Well, my bootup time is like 30 seconds from boot to fully logged in. :)
<elfy> no idea - I'm usualy making tea ;)
<Psi-Jack> haha
<Psi-Jack> Holy moly.. Just logged into the company VPN for the first time since doing all this, and wow... like 40 routes just added once connected. heh
<Psi-Jack> Cwazy. :)
<Psi-Jack> But.. At least OpenConnect actually DOES work.
<Psi-Jack> The last company I worked for, we either had to use the buggy and limited vpnc, or SonicWall's NetExtender bullcrap which both options totally sucked.
<KYLEtheBAKER> if i remove an app that came installed with xubuntu, say catfish file search or one of the games, will they be reinstalled after a dist-upgrade?
<KYLEtheBAKER> or will it keep them uninstalled unless i manually reinstall from apt
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> they will be reinstalled
<KYLEtheBAKER> is there a way to say no, i do not want this package no matter what?
<TheSheep> actually, I think it won't be reinstalled if you do dist-upgrade manually
<TheSheep> it will if you use the gui upgrader
<KYLEtheBAKER> hm
<KYLEtheBAKER> i always thought the gui upgrader was just a gui for apt-get dist-upgrade
<KYLEtheBAKER> i can't decide if its worth it to trim my xubuntu install way down or if i should just grab a lighter distro
<KYLEtheBAKER> i wan't to try out a tiling wm too, not sure how id feel about running xubuntu with half the packages missing and a different wm
<KYLEtheBAKER> i just don't want set up all my stuff again
<nantou> do you knpow of any photo organizer that shows pictures according to thier whole path and not just the filename?
<nantou> im now testing darktable
<bekks> nantou: I am using digikam.
<nantou> bekks, repo>?
<bekks> "sudo apt-get install didgikam"
<bekks> "sudo apt-get install digikam" - thats correct now.
<nantou> bekks, where in my menu is digikam installed? i dont see it under graphics
<bekks> nantou: I dont know anything about your menus. Just run digikam :)
<Sysi> Alt F2 or Winkey R should find it if you don't
<contrapunctus> Sysi - Hi, welcome to Linux, and it's 'Super', not 'Winkey'.
<contrapunctus> ...trolololo.
<Sysi> it's also Super on windows but most people recognize it by the label on most keyboards
<nantou> odd, ill have to searhc for the directory
<ignore_me> Is there a xubuntu offically supported method for setting up network shares? PC to PC? Gigolo only seems to connect to but not setup shares. Is SAMBA my only option?
<TheSheep> if you mean Microsoft Windows Network Shares, then yes
<TheSheep> there are also other things, like nfs exports and sshfs and such
<ignore_me> TheSheep: Linux to Linux. I have another xubuntu box and Ubuntu 12.04 box that I want to connect/share.
<torax> I'd use nfs linux to linux
<TheSheep> torax: I wouldn't
<ignore_me> TheSheep: Hmm. Never used ssh.
<torax> TheSheep: why?
<TheSheep> ignore_me: it's the least troublesome one, i guess, because doesn't need any additional setup
<TheSheep> torax: linux's implementation of nfs is still a little bit... lacking
<ignore_me> Used nfs over a decade ago with my mandrake boxes, worked well then. Been using Ubuntu last few years. It's setup for sharing was fine, windows-like.
<TheSheep> torax: if it was solaris, then sure
<TheSheep> ignore_me: well, you can install and use whatever worked for ubuntu
<TheSheep> ignore_me: but it it was widnows shares, then it was probably just some gui for easier configuration of samba
<ignore_me> I like xubuntu; much lighter than it's parent. Sharing is the one issue I find it's missing as an expected feature.
<TheSheep> ignore_me: well, just use gigolo with ssh, it should just work
<ignore_me> I didn't really, "install" anything for Ubuntu. It was a fairly automatic setup, whatever it installed/configured when you right clikc to share for the first time.
<ignore_me> OK - I'll do some research on using ssh. Don't know why nfs has sort of gone away. It was simple enough, linux to linux.
<TheSheep> nfs gets wonky with poor connection or when the other computer crashes
<TheSheep> at least on linux
<ignore_me> TheSheep: Shouldn't be an issue on a home network. Is it still an option?
<haljhon> I personally have come to prefer sshfs for sharing... because it doesn't require anything on the remote box.
<haljhon> it is, however, a user-space driver
<torax> how do i do remounting sshfs when laptop wakes up from suspend
<ignore_me> torax: If you used gigolo, wouldn't it just reconnect using your bookmark (already has your credentials)?
<torax> ignore_me: I dont use gigolo
<torax> just wondering, not really xubuntu related
<ignore_me> torax: Ah. I'm trying to stay within the ecosystem just to see how much I can get done with the standard tools provided. Doing some quick reading on ssh client/server. Seems straightforward enough. Can't believe we're still discussing this 20 years post Win 3.11 (windows for workgroups).
<torax> :)
<eylais> Just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04.  kernel is still 2.6.32-46.  Expected 3.x.x. Any ideas?
<holstein> eylais: i would say, you didnt upgrade
<Unit193> What's lsb_release -a  say?
<eylais> Used the upgrade pick in updates
<holstein> eylais: do you need assistance with Unit193 's suggestion?
<eylais> Updates no longer show new kernal available
<eylais> Did not see Unit193's suggestion
<holstein> eylais: and what does "lsb_release -a" report when you run that command in the terminal and press the enter key?
<eylais> Oops - sorry, I did
<Unit193> I think you used update-notifier to install the new kernel for 10.04.
<eylais> Unit193 - I think you are correct
<eylais> But it stated that the vresion is 12.04
<holstein> it?
<eylais> update-notifier
<holstein> eylais: the terminal caommand?
<holstein> command*
<eylais> lsb_release output:  LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<holstein> eylais: open the terminal, and enter lsb_release -a ..see what version you have now.. then, we can go from there if you have 10.04 and want 12.04
<Unit193> Welp.
<eylais> Sorry - left off the swithc: new output: LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<eylais> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<eylais> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<eylais> Release:	12.04
<eylais> Codename:	precise
<holstein> eylais: i would run this in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update" ..see that it reports no errors.. then run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Unit193> Make sure linux-image-generic is installed, then.
<holstein> i just do fresh installs.. i find it takes less time, and i know what i have
<eylais> Fresh installs always fail on my computer for 12.04; 10.04 always installs OK (xubuntu and mint)
<holstein> eylais: then, the upgrade will fail for the same reason
<eylais> No reason given for failure - just a black screen
<holstein> eylais: typically, before i do *anything*... upgrade, or fresh install, i get a live CD and see that i can get to the desktop
<holstein> !nomodeset | eylais
<ubottu> eylais: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eylais> Did that - the live CD works.
<Unit193> eylais: Did you run the two update commands, and check if the kernel metapackage is installed?
<eylais> Doing the second now ...
<holstein> if the live CD works, the you should get an install that works.. another scenario that might produce the behavior you are sharing is, bad hardware
<eylais> kernel metapackage? How do I check
<holstein> eylais: the package manager of your choice
<eylais> synaptic ...
<holstein> OR, just use the linux-image-generic name that Unit193 gave
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<eylais> dpkg -l | grep linux-image output:
<eylais> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-45-generic-pae      2.6.32-45.104                                   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<eylais> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-46-generic-pae      2.6.32-46.108                                   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<holstein> eylais: any errors from "sudo apt-get update" ?
<eylais> synaptic shows linux-generic-headers versions 3.2.0.48.58
<eylais> No erros
<Unit193> Yeah, you don't have the metapackage, thus you don't have the kernels.
<eylais> Mark linux-generic for update?
<Unit193> That'd do.
<eylais> Someone mentioned "nomodeset" (or something like that). What would that do & where to set it?
<holstein> !nomodeset | eylais
<ubottu> eylais: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eylais> Wait - I see a web link
<holstein> i test it from live CD's.. but, if the live CD boots, then the install should boot
<holstein> i usually dont do any upgrades to packages during install, so i get the exact system that booted live
<holstein> then, if i do an upgrade, i have a better idea of what could have happened.. and i have the older kernel to test
<eylais> Test nomodeset from a live cd?  If I use the live cd thing are fine, if I install they fail
<holstein> eylais: that is why i went on to type what i typed, which i can elaborate further about, if it doesnt communicate what im am trying to share with you
<eylais> I "backed up" my old / using dd - I use the live cd to put it back after a failed install
<holstein> if the live CD boots.. then, i know that kernel supports my hardware.. i dont need nomodeset
<eylais> Again - for me - the live cd works, the install fails...
<holstein> eylais: i understand that.. and im saying, you dont need
<holstein> nomodeset
<eylais> I then use the live CD to do dd if=savedroot of=/dev/sda2
<holstein> eylais: but, you still have an issue, that you are exlaining, that makes *no* sense..
<eylais> That is why I came to this forum: it makes no sense
<holstein> eylais: if the live CD works.. the install should work.. and, if you are trying to "sneak" into 12.04 from 10.04, i would expect similar issues
<holstein> so.. that gets me back to my point above..
<eylais> I tried to install 12.04 (xubuntu and mint) from downloaded ISO files burned to DVD. Failed
<holstein> whats the difference in the live CD and the install? plenty, if you take upgrades during the install.. i *do* *not* do that... so i get the same kernel.. as i was saying above
<eylais> I do not take any upgrades during install - just install the supplied system
<holstein> eylais: did you do upgrades while installing? did you test the md5 sums? did you test your memory? hard drive?
<eylais> Yes, yes, yes
<holstein> eylais: then, we are missing something.. and it is important to you
<eylais> FYI - I was a sys admin many years ago who built UNIX from the source and installed on universtiy systems....
<eylais> Not fully up to linux since I retired a few years ago...
<holstein> i dont know what to say, other than, im booting and using 12.04
<holstein> im not saying you are doing something incorrectly.. just that something is missing there.. anyways.. are you rebooted into the proper kernel?
<eylais> "Proper"? As I inidcated, I'm on 2.6 expecting 3.x
<holstein> eylais: correct.. im asking if you have applied the "fix" that Unit193 has suggested, and installed the 3.x kernel and rebooted?
<eylais> The "fix" being to mark/install th e3.x linux-generic?
<holstein> as Unit193 states "that'd do"
<Unit193> I had linux-{image,kernel}-image drop out on my upgrade to Raring, installing both fixed it.  (linux-generic is a metapackage for those two metapackages.)
<eylais> Could not do that whil in chat as system will reboot.  I'll do that and get back later eitehr way.  Thanks for the help
<Unit193> Sure!
<eylais> linux-generic update completed ... rebooting
<eylais> Rebooted.  Go figure: uname -a output is now Linux arthur 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<eylais> Unit193 and holstein - thank you very much.  This was not the "right way" to get there, but it got there
<Unit193> Heh, congrats.  If you've upgraded and stuff isn't broken, I call it a win.
<eylais> It is a win.  Too bad there is no explanation of what is going on when upgrading or installing
<eylais> My guess is some oddball harware config....
<ignore_me> torax: TheSheep Installed openssh on all the boxes. Awesomeness. No windows boxes to worry about.
<torax> ignore_me: sounds good :) and I found answer to my remount sshfs problem =)
<ignore_me> torax: w
<ignore_me> torax: What are you using? Two of my systems are laptops.
<torax> I found solution for arch systemd did the magic there
<torax> ...for arch, systemd...
#xubuntu 2014-06-16
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I was wondering how can I set xubuntu to lock the screen but not hibernate so that applications can stay running
<nikolam> What should I do with this dying indicator plugin. Anyone using some other tray app for xfce
<nikolam> also I am puzzled with exitance of 'IBus Preferences' now, when there is Keyboard layouts
<bazhang> !info alltray | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71b-1 (trusty), package size 53 kB, installed size 240 kB
<bazhang> ibus brings up a multi choice character list, such as for Mandarin, Japanese, Korean, where the number of characters are far greater than the keyboard keys
<nikolam> It have problem with languages with multiple layouts, and assigning keyboard layout shortcut, I would love to see it gone, when i have keyboard layout working fine
<bazhang> what languages are those nikolam
<nikolam> But I need Serbian Latin/Cyrilic and Keyboard layout plugin does that ok
<nikolam> and ibus does not, it brings only cyrilic
<bazhang> Latin...
<nikolam> I also have to wait upd to few minutes for application launcehr to start (Alt+F2)
<nikolam> and bunch of xfce4 apps survive logout
<nikolam> like xfrun4 and xfce4-volumed and pulseaudio
<nikolam> and there are like 3 inits etc
<nikolam> probably for every log in I do
<bazhang> sounds like an overmatched system
<bazhang> what are the system specs
<nikolam> xfce4-power-manager also survives logout
<nikolam> 2GB RAM, P4 3Ghz, 8600GT 64bit
<bazhang> so much lower end
<nikolam> most of the time a gig is free
<bazhang> try lubuntu
<bazhang> or the mini iso and build up slowly to match system specs
<nikolam> no man, xubuntu is just fine on this system, that is not the problem. Problem is that upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 get things wrong.
<nikolam> It is pretty fast and working just fine.
<bazhang> what exact things got wrong
<bazhang> <nikolam> I also have to wait upd to few minutes for application launcehr to start (Alt+F2)
<nikolam> 1. LAN network not sharing wireless internet to LAN on startup untill clicked 2. indicator plugin dying and displaying much of GNOME stuff and some small ones
<bazhang> that doesnt sound fast
<nikolam> yes, that too.
<nikolam> I think I will need to reinstall fresh 14.04 to rule out update problems
<nikolam> but it is nothing new that in ubuntu in general, updates are not tested right
<nikolam> so fresh install is always better.
<bazhang> thats not correct at all
 * nikolam wonders if can come up with fresh install on BTRFS that could be done in-place in the future
<nikolam> bazhang, well, with people (me) using PPAs during lifetime of release and other things, not single update for me worked right to the latter actually, for years
<nikolam> And it is always good advice to do fresh install , at least for LTS it is best
<bazhang> how many PPAs are we talking and which ones
<nikolam> bazhang, It varies at me for years, like 5 or 6 at average
<bazhang> no wonder then
<nikolam> I had times when I uninstalled them before updates and again, updates are not strong side of ubuntu between releases
<bazhang> upgrades automatically disables PPAs
 * nikolam still wanders why many apps were removed from repos in 14.04
<bazhang> check the release notes
<nikolam> bazhang, yes and it its doing by commenting them so user need to edit every one of them to get them back... I know
<nikolam> It is also not best behaviour.
<bazhang> PPAs are a mine field
<bazhang> and using half a dozen or more, thats likely a huge stability problem
<nikolam> yes they are, but beside that, update also is, even without ppas. or with ppa packages uninstalled
<nikolam> I will do reinstall anyway, i am sick of looking in the dark after update.
<bazhang> so what are these Six PPA
<nikolam> virtualbox, zfs-native, libreoffice, and I added fengestad for fs-uae.
<nikolam> Interestingly, After removing zfs-native, Nvidia graphic was working in vga-only. It get back only after re-installing zfs
<STEVE1978> Hey Guys
<STEVE1978> Can anyone help me to install CUPS?
<STEVE1978> I am TOTALY NEW to Linux, but an advanced Windows User
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 sudo apt-get install cups
<poeticrpm> isnt cups already installed on Xubuntu?
<poeticrpm> I just plugged my printer in and it was setup in about 30 seconds
<cfhowlett> poeticrpm it's in the main repo - not sure if it's actually in the default install
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett, hrrmmphh.. I could have swore it was
<cfhowlett> poeticrpm if you have it but you didn't install it - it's in the default.
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett, im on Arch atm, so I dont want to jump to conclusions :)
<poeticrpm> youre prolly right
<poeticrpm> but i cant remember the last time I had to install cups on any *buntu. Plug in the printer, wait 30 seconds, print. Unless they changed this recently?
<cfhowlett> poeticrpm that's the way it was supposed to work ...
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett, oh im sorry, you mean buntu downloads cups and configures it the first time? That would make sense I guess.
<poeticrpm> it doesnt work that way on Arch. Jesus. Nothing worse than setting up a damn printer on Arch
<poeticrpm> and then to have it break due to some change 3 months later and have to do it again. Anyways end off topic
<cfhowlett> poeticrpm thus I run ONLY LTS versions ...
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett, haha, yeah, LTS is cool for sure
<STEVE1978> @cfhowlett : will try
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 current LTS is 14.04 - go forth and conquer!
<STEVE1978> any good tutorials on learning the basic linux terminal commands?
<STEVE1978> I am sooooo done with Windows!
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<STEVE1978> anything on youtube?
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 only a few million
<poeticrpm> STEVE1978, https://wiki.archlinux.org/  <--- One of the best resources for linux
<poeticrpm> i should clarify, for making things work/setting things up
<poeticrpm> cfhowletts link is better for learning straight cli
<knome> poeticrpm, except it's for arch, and some of the things aren't in par with what ubuntu has. so it might be suboptimal for new ubuntu users.
<STEVE1978> LOL, thanks everyone
<STEVE1978> Linux Roc ks!
<poeticrpm> knome, yeah, ill give you that :)
<STEVE1978> what's the fastest browser to use with Linux ( Flash Supported)
<cfhowlett> !browser|STEVE1978
<ubottu> STEVE1978: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<poeticrpm> STEVE1978, prolly chromium or chrome as much as I hate to say it
<poeticrpm> I wish people cared more about ideals than speed, but thats just me.
<STEVE1978> how do i install chrome?
<STEVE1978> I am also an android user, so chrome would be good
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install chromium
<cfhowlett> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<poeticrpm> makes no difference whether you use android
<STEVE1978> is chromium the same as chrome?
<STEVE1978> is chromium the same as chrome?
<cro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6253/whats-the-difference-between-google-chrome-and-or-chromium-what-are-the-advant
<STEVE1978> thanks cro
<cro_> so, i guesse the answer is "yes" but ... :P
<STEVE1978> any way of running coreldraw through wine instead of using virtualbox?
<poeticrpm> do a google search for "wine appdb"
<cfhowlett> !wine|STEVE1978
<ubottu> STEVE1978: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<STEVE1978> How do I install Inkscape on Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 sudo apt-get install inkscape
<STEVE1978> good alternative to photoshop that can remove backgrounds?
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 gimp
<STEVE1978> can i install skype on linux?
<GridCube> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in trusty
<GridCube> !find skype
<ubottu> Found: empathy-skype, pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-common, pidgin-skype-dbg
<GridCube> not from the usc, probably from their own .deb tho
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 but of course!
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 search out skype for linux, download and install.
<STEVE1978> You guys are awesome... thanks
<STEVE1978> especially CFHOWLETT
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 happy2help
<STEVE1978> how do you unistall a program that was installed through wine?
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 uninstall wine software
<STEVE1978> Woohoo..loving Linux!
<STEVE1978> should have made the move from Windows Years Ago!
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 www.fullcirclemagazine.org      for lots of fun ubuntu projects
<STEVE1978> how do i move the panel to the bottom instead of the top of the screen...lik windows?
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 "move" panel?  just make a new one.
<cfhowlett> STEVE1978 settings > settings manager > panel
<GridCube> STEVE1978, go to the setting of the panel and unlock it, when unlocked you can drag it to the bottom of the screen by clicing on any of its corners
<GridCube> no need to make a new one, tho you can do that too
<STEVE1978> where can i see wifi networks on the pc?
<STEVE1978> i have a usb dongle
<STEVE1978> where do i find the Network Manager?
<GridCube> in the panel, its the two arrows thing
<GridCube> you can also launch the nm-connection-editor from a terminal
<m1dnight_> hey guys, Is there a workaround for the suspend issue? (waking up from suspend goes to login and then to a black screen)
<m1dnight_> I've tried nvidia drivers but they failed on me
<m1dnight_> (one driver killed X, and the other didnt make a difference, so I'm on nouveau now)
<m1dnight_> Turning off lock on wakeup fixes it
<m1dnight_> but I'd like to maintain the lock
<m1dnight_> Just hearing if there might be a workaround :) otherwise I'll live
<GridCube> m1dnight_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<m1dnight_> I know
<m1dnight_> I've marked as being affected:)
<m1dnight_> but perhaps one of the linux senseis knew a workaround
<GridCube> theres no need for a workaround, there is a fix released
<elfy> not released to trusty yet - still SRU
<m1dnight_> It worked at some point, but then there was a system update and it stopped working again
<xubuntu_> ITALY???
<knome> xubuntu_, sorry?
<xubuntu_> italy language????
<knome> !it | xubuntu_
<ubottu> xubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bgardner> ... "Why, thank you knome!" ... is what he meant to say.
<ronaldsmazitis> somebody sees what I written in #facebook
<holstein> ronaldsmazitis: imporoving screenlocking?
<knome> holstein, yes, facebook is the secret gateway to make xubuntu developers work on whatever you say
<knome> oops, now i let it slip
<holstein> lol
<ozbrkx> hi guys I know this make you angry but I decided to switvh back to windows. Because of the facebook and the other full of java codes based websited of couse they allways freezes and makes my all coumputer like hell.
<ozbrkx> there is no hope to take full performance to my graphichs card (Ati Radeon HD 5800)
<ozbrkx> because there is no such driver fot that the leatest driver which released by Ati is from 2006 or 2005 so it's posibbly six years old driver I suppose
<ozbrkx> hang on a second it is not :/
#xubuntu 2014-06-17
<xubuntu635> Hi, I've installed 14.04 and think its great but having one piece of trouble, my computer has lost the ability to suspend.  Any fixes?
<xubuntu635> My system is a dual core E5800 intel processor with 3 gigs of memory and an Nvidia graphics card.
<GridCube> xubuntu635, see Bug #1303736 , there is a fix released but it has not landed yet
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<xubuntu635> That doesn't describe my problem, mine is when I press suspend it blanks the screen but the power light stays on and the machine won't wake up and must be rebooted.
<m1dnight_> xubuntu635: Have you checked your bios settings yet?
<m1dnight_> Some machines can limit the suspend states a machine can be in
<xubuntu635> What bios settings are you refering to?  Also the machine would suspend until this latest version.
<m1dnight_> oh okay
<m1dnight_> then it should be okay
<m1dnight_> I was referring to this:
<m1dnight_> http://gsmblog.com/post/Difference-between-S1-(POS)-and-S3-(STR)-standby-mode-in-BIOS.aspx
<priuon> Hello. I am on an ASUS lower pricerange Notebook. The included Touchpad wasn't found by xubuntu 12.04.04 upon installation. I could not find much on the Topic Online. Can someone in here help me on the issue? this is what xinput shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7656074/, lspci and lsusb don't seem to show any other pointing device either
<priuon> If there is a better channel to ask this question please point out where to go. Of all possibilities I ask here because I can't tell where the problem lies.
<xubuntu956> I'm back, I've checked my bios and don't seem to have a suspend setting there as described as S3.  This is in relation to a suspend and not waking up, need to reboot problem.
<priuon> The touchpad was somewhat available on a previous MS Windows installation. But it was not quite apparent what the device drivers are (the support page offered more then one driver, including alpos and synaptics as far as i rmember) So I never identified it. It also never worked flawlessly, as it is expected of general hardware.
<priuon> s/general hardware/hardware in general/G
<priuon> in short: anyways my installation does not show/find the integrated touchpad that is built into my notebook. If possible I would like to have it useable.
<priuon> if anyone can give me an answer please PM it. I'll be sleeping for awhile. cya
<xubuntu943> Привет! Помогите пожалуйста, второй день мучаюсь с простым вопросом, как записать загрузочный iso на флэшку? пробовал и unibootin и через консоль, но с флэшки не загужается...если через unibootin то просто идет отчет от 10 сек, потом опять 10 сек, и та вÑ
<elfy> !ru | xubuntu943
<ubottu> xubuntu943: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu943> sorry...thx!!!!! =))
<elfy> welcome :)
<priuon> what pack gives me the 'find process of window' gui-tool in xfce?
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> i need to install the right drivers for en epson stylus dx 4850. I have foomatic installed, but I dont know what to do. Xubuntu 14.04 64 bits, tips please
<BBLLCC> "there is a missing print filter"
<sveta> i find it weird that adwaita depends on gnome packages on xubuntu, it is a standalone style thing i thought
<dami> Help i just install xubuntu 14.04 and the installed a few programs then last night i installed docky and added a splash screen..and now whenever i log into my main account it only show icons i cant even open any programs by the right click menu
<mmazing> i want to have window buttons in my window button panel hide the window text if the window is minimized, anyone know how this might be accomplished? xfce4 on xubuntu 14.04
<mmazing> (and hopefully reduce the window button width to the width of the icon)
<ochosi> you can only always hide the window titles, not based on whether they're minimized or not
<ochosi> what you suggest would also result in a lot of items jumping around
<mmazing> ochosi: yeah, i know it will make things jump around, i would actually prefer the minimized icons to be on the left
<mmazing> ochosi: and i've done "no window titles" but i do like having window titles, just would like some further distinction between minimized windows and visible
<ochosi> either way, the answer is it's not possible
<mmazing> i figured :)
<mmazing> how do i get the source for the window button panel?
<mmazing> (curiosity at this point)
<xubuntu535> Hi everybody
<xubuntu535> I've got a question: can I configure the way the new users are generated in xubuntu? Like shortcuts in the desktop, java configurations, the way the bars display, wallpapers, etc.
<mmazing> xubuntu535: how are the users being created? could you call a user creation script instead of just useradd, etc?
<xubuntu535> When I log with a domain user, I get a new desktop generated
<xubuntu535> For that domain user, and I have to configure everything from the start
<xubuntu535> I want to know if I can set the new generated desktop to a fixed one
<mmazing> xubuntu535: im not sure how that works exactly, but i would just start digging into how the users are created exactly (with samba I assume), and try and wedge a script in there somewhere that creates the stuff you want
<xubuntu535> Ok. Thanks. Do you know where can I start reading? Any link or suggestion about search?
<BBLLCC> hi
<malohhree> Hello, I need help. Is this where I can find it?
<BBLLCC>  i need to install the right drivers for en epson stylus dx 4850. I have foomatic installed, but I dont know what to do. Xubuntu 14.04 64 bits, tips please. "there is a missing print filter for printer Stylus-DX4800" is what i get when I log in
<mmazing> xubuntu535: sorry, not entirely sure where to start without having the computer in front of me to just mess with a bit
<xubuntu535> Ok, thank you very much. Salu2.
<malohhree> I am new to Linux, Bash, and Ubuntu. I have Xubuntu on my computer and cannot figure out how to connect to wifi. The NetworkManager (The two gray arrows) have disappeared and I cannot figure this out. Help! :(
<mmazing> xubuntu535: sorry i wasn't more helpful!
<mmazing> malohhree: try "sudo service networking restart" without quotes
<xubuntu535> @malohhree: I think the app is xfce4-indicator-plugin to see the arrows
<mmazing> BBLLCC: have you tried downloading the PPD files for the printer and installing them manually?
<malohhree> It said STOP: Job failed while stopping. START: Job is already running: Networking.
<mmazing> BBLLCC: as in, through the regular print dialog?
<BBLLCC> mmazing, if I try that, will you guide me thrlough? I have no idea about that
<mmazing> malohhree: have you tried rebooting? i've had problems recently where my computer gets halfway stuck trying to go to sleep and my network manager fails
<BBLLCC> mmazing, I downloaded the only linux drivers for that particular printer I could find
<malohhree> Let me try that. Hang on.
<mmazing> i'm sure there's another way to do it without rebooting but i don't know what that is :)
<malohhree> I'm SOOOO new at this. My boyfriend is very good at it. He owns his own business/website. I am learning, but I don't wanna ask him a thousand questions lol. So, while I'm rebooting, how are you guys today? :)
<mmazing> BBLLCC: you basically go to the printers area in the settings window, click add and find the printer either over the network or locally attached
<mmazing> and there should be a place to give it the PPD drivers through the process
<mmazing> malohhree: i'm at work :) which i must get back to soon
<malohhree> Rebooting didn't work. :( I'm at work, too! lol
<mmazing> malohhree: and everyone was new at some point too! just keep hammering away and you get better
<malohhree> It's like the Network Manager (the two little arrows) has completely disappeared.
<mmazing> hmm, does it have a connection to the internet?
<mmazing> it might just be missing from the panel
<malohhree> It doesn't. This is the first time I'm bringing it to work since I installed Xubuntu, so I was going to connect it to the wi-fi here.
<malohhree> It is missing from the panel, but I can't find it anywhere. :(
<mmazing> dang, well I have to get back to work :( hopefully someone else can help
<malohhree> Thanks! :)
<mmazing> sure, good luck
<BBLLCC> mmazing, printer settings, localhost, printers show a red exclamation next to the icon
<BBLLCC> properties, printer state: Stopped - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb does not exist!
<BBLLCC> but the printer is connected and on
<BBLLCC> the printer can scan thoug, xsane recognizes it
<BBLLCC> any tips about how to find out if this printer scans in color? https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_DX4800
<GridCube> it would have to be a very particular scanner to not scan in colors
<holstein> BBLLCC: you can ask the vendor about the hardware
<BBLLCC> holstein, printer found in the basement
<holstein> BBLLCC: @ http://esupport.epson-europe.com/ProductHome.aspx?lng=en-GB&data=vRaxNXeC8ziwyRAc36Fnlteew3ygivV1VHrAHpr+QeAU003D&tc=6 "you can scan images in color, grayscale, or black and white"
<knome> BBLLCC, ask the basement manager :P
<BBLLCC> he has no idea
<holstein> BBLLCC: regardless of where you found it, the creator of the hardware can definitively state its functions
<malohhree> I need help. I am new at all of this and I have Xubuntu installed on my laptop and I cannot find the network manager. Any help?
<holstein> malohhree: should be in "the tray" down by the time.. hover over those items and see if you see it..
<malohhree> I have tried 'sudo nm-applet' and it makes the icon appear and will let you select a network, but ultimately fails because it never gives you the option to put in the password.
<holstein> malohhree: you dont need sudo nm-applet
<malohhree> It's disappeared from the tray.
<holstein> malohhree: you can just run "nm-applet" if for some reason its not there
<BBLLCC> ufff
<BBLLCC> invoke-rc.d: initscript courier-imap-ssl, action "start" failed.
<BBLLCC> dpkg: error processing package courier-imap-ssl (--configure):
<BBLLCC>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BBLLCC> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BBLLCC>  courier-imap-ssl
<holstein> !paste | BBLLCC
<ubottu> BBLLCC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BBLLCC> can youhelp me out?
<BBLLCC> and noticed
<holstein> BBLLCC: ask a question, and maybe a volunteer can assist
<BBLLCC> what is that error exit status 2 and how do I get rid of it?
<holstein> BBLLCC: is it an error? or just a message? are you trying to scan? can you scan?
<malohhree> Yes, I did run 'nm-applet' and it gives me a list of networks, but when I choose one, it never gives me the opportunity to enter the password, so the connection ultimately fails.
<holstein> BBLLCC: keep in mind, epson has not promised you linux support.. so, you may have a bit of a compromised work-flow as linux tries to do its best to supply you with support for the unsupported hardware
<knome> holstein, fwiw, courier-imap-ssl has nothing to do with scanning..
<holstein> malohhree: i would remove the networks from the list.. could be you have put in a password that is incorrect.. clearing out the list would likely get you back to the point where you can enter the password aain
<holstein> again*
<malohhree> Tried that, too. Got the same result. Loads forever, never asks for a password, then fails.
<BBLLCC> holstein, i can scan, only in grey, but that may be driver related. "I have held broken packages", how do I get rid of them?
<holstein> malohhree: so, what is the problem? i would try an open access point. i would try as a different user.. i would try with a live CD or a supported operating system to make sure the hardware is functioning
<malohhree> It was working last night. I will try rebooting again and creating another user.
<holstein> BBLLCC: you can also use a live CD.. you can test with a live CD and see how the device works with a system that is not broken
<holstein> BBLLCC: when i see that message, i usually start by looking at 3rd party unsupported sources.. ppa's and go from there
<BBLLCC> holstein, aint there a command to localize broken packages?
<holstein> BBLLCC: there are systems in place to prevent broken packages.. but, it really depends on what is actually wrong
<holstein> BBLLCC: i have no "magic" command that can just address everything.. you can start with a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and share output via !paste
<BBLLCC> welll if it says "errors encountered while processing courier-imap-ssl i should get rid of that, right?
<holstein> BBLLCC: when you open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" you can share the output at..
<holstein> !paste > BBLLCC
<ubottu> BBLLCC, please see my private message
<BBLLCC> i can read private messages, ill have to look for that option in xchat
<holstein> BBLLCC: its not in xchat, or any client
<BBLLCC> sorry, i mean I cannot read, i dont receive private messages
<holstein> BBLLCC: its a way you can share multiple and large text output.. at the "site" here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> !paste | BBLLCC
<ubottu> BBLLCC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<malohhree> Creating a new user profile worked! I'm connected! So does that mean I messed something up on my other profile?
<BBLLCC> holstein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7658815/
<holstein> BBLLCC: i would address any/all source failures there.. likely, the other issues you have will be taken care of then
<BBLLCC> there goes my afternoon
<BBLLCC> we are talking lines 174 to 190, plus the end, right?
<holstein> BBLLCC: anything that is giving error there.. .any source that is failing
<BBLLCC> holstein, i have no idea about what to do regarding lines 174 to 189
<holstein> BBLLCC: what i do is, if they are 3rd party, unsupported ppa's, i purge them..
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<BBLLCC> the other errors have been solved
<BBLLCC> but those lines dont state the name of the application, just "trusty main sources"
<holstein> if they are mirrors that are supported, i either check them and wait on them, or move to other mirrors.. i make sure "sudo apt-get update" can finish with no errors
<holstein> BBLLCC: these are sources, not applications
<holstein> BBLLCC: i know not of "other errors".. i just konw that i want "sudo apt-get update" to finish with no errors
<BBLLCC> so its the internet connection or the server that is down...
<holstein> BBLLCC: it could be one of those issues, yes.. but, it could also be the 3rd party sources are no longer supported by the 3rd party
<holstein> BBLLCC: could be your internet.. could be the source mirrors..
<BBLLCC> holstein, what I have never understood is, when I install a ppa, do I have to install both the main and the source ppa lines?
<genii> The source line isn't usually needed unless you want to recompile the package yourself for some reason
<BBLLCC> so, no more errors...
<BBLLCC> back to the printer drivers
<holstein> !ppa | BBLLCC
<ubottu> BBLLCC: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BBLLCC> not really, i still get> E: courier-imap-ssl: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2, but apparently I need that packages for internet...
<holstein> BBLLCC: does "sudo apt-get update" finish without error?
<BBLLCC> yes, I got that from synaptic
<BBLLCC> command line shows no error
<holstein> BBLLCC: please open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" and you can share the output in a pastebin
<holstein> BBLLCC: if you are completing without error, you can try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and also share errors..
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659093/
<holstein> BBLLCC: ok.. so, as stated above, since there are no errors, how about running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share output in paste?
<BBLLCC> i already have 14.04
<holstein> BBLLCC: ok
<BBLLCC> my problem is now only the printer drivers
<holstein> BBLLCC: that command is *not* trying to upgrade the distribution. you are free to look up what it does.. otherwise, *please* open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors
<holstein> BBLLCC: your problem is broken packages.. and i am helping you address that..
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659110/
<BBLLCC> im gonna autoremove...
<holstein> BBLLCC: i wouldnt..
<holstein> BBLLCC: but, likely that wont hurt anything..
<BBLLCC> do you see any packages that is needed for the system to work?
<holstein> BBLLCC: i do not know your system, friend
<holstein> BBLLCC: i like to keep older known good kernels around..
<holstein> BBLLCC: whats the benefit of removing those? hard drive space? im not interested in clearing that out..
<holstein> if you are, go for it.. its not going to "fix" your held broken packages..
<guyg> Hi.  Since installing the proprietary nvidia drivers, DBUS doesn't seem to work.  I get "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ou6Johku99: Connection refused" for several applications.  dbus-daemon is running, but the temporary directory it refers to doesn't exist.
<halfbeing> i've set chromium as my preferred browser in the system settings, but many applications still open firefox. how can i force them to call chromium instead?
<malohhree> http://askubuntu.com/q/484596/294363
<malohhree> Help me. :(
<malohhree> http://askubuntu.com/q/484596/294363
<holstein> malohhree: you said another user worked fine? corrrect?
<malohhree> Yea, but I can't fix my main account. I've been trying and trying. And I don't know anything about Bash. :/
<holstein> malohhree: thats fine.. you need not bash
<holstein> malohhree: what would i do? you can always literally move the *entire* users /home.. or just the .hidden files out of the way. move/copy to a usb stick or whatever so you have them saved..
<holstein> then, you can reboot, test the system with the user account, and put back what configs you want.. likely just the ones for the web browser and the data
<malohhree> So basically just move everything I have to the new user account?
<holstein> malohhree: no
<holstein> malohhree: but, you can do that as well
<holstein> malohhree: what im saying is, remove the .hidden config files in the user that is "broken"
<malohhree> Hmmmm,..okay
<malohhree> Idk how to do that.
<holstein> malohhree: you can use a file manager and remove them
<holstein> malohhree: the easy way? from a live CD.. but, you can use the new user if you want.. you'll show hidden files with the filemanager pressing control h
<malohhree> okay im going to try that. Thanks!
<nikolam> wow, thunar went crazy on me, using 1.2G of RAM reserved, while trying to copy some video files from SD reader
<snuggyfoo> I recently did update & upgrade and now have two bluetooth indicators in the indicator plugin. Has anyone else experienced this?
<snuggyfoo> I can't figure out how to remove it either
<baizon_> snuggyfoo: have you tried clean .cache?
<snuggyfoo> I haven't, but wouldn't a reboot have done that anyway
<snuggyfoo> baizon_ I figured it out. Forgot to kill / restart the panel after hiding 'bluetooth' in the indicator plugin settings
<snuggyfoo> I still have no idea why there are two, but at least it's back to the way it was
<snuggyfoo> ohhhhh, one is "blueman applet" and the other is part of the indicator plugin.
<MisterAcacia> Does anyone know if Ctrl-Alt-Shift-= is used? I'm trying to use it in a program but the program doesn't react. I don't see it in keyboard shortcuts, any tips on where else to look?
<xubuntu835> sa
<xubuntu835> hello
<ranu> hello ^^
<meek_geek> how r u
<jesse__> tumblerd is keeping me from deleting a file. Is there a way to release its hold on the file, or gracefully restart it? It doesn't have a man page. Google-fu is failing me.
<jesse__> I have a file on an external name .fuse_hidden with a string of numbers. I couldn't remove it - it would pop back.
<jesse__> Googling I used lsof to see that tumblerd was using it
<jesse__> I stopped tumblerd (it was using 25% CPU as well)
<jesse__> killall -9 tumblerd is now returning no process. lsof .fuse... is showing nothing. still can't delete file.
<freshmint> hey i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, my main desktop environment was ubuntu though i installed xubuntu for trial parallel. Now after updating from 12.04 to 14.04 only the xubuntu desktop environment is available. How can i manually reinstall the unity ubuntu desktop so that I may choose both on log in?
<jesse__> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <--don't necessarily listen to me
<jesse__> your other problem could be with the login screen not showing it for some reason
<crimsondusk> might need to reconfigure some package
<jesse__> I've heard bad things about installing xfce and unity together, though.
<crimsondusk> no clue what package's configuration is responsible for adjusting the display manager though
<freshmint> jesse__, i will give it a shot
<freshmint> thx
<freshmint> seems that it hasnt been installed cause apt-get fetches some stuff
<freshmint> i will try loggin in and out
<jesse__> freshmint, settings > session and startup > general: try checking the box under "session chooser" [] display chooser on login
<jesse__> maybe also deselect [] automatically save session on logout
<jesse__> maybe, it could cause problems trying to run pieces of one in the other
<freshmint> jesse__, hmm now its there but some stuff looks messed up....
<freshmint> icons and stuff looks shitty but i can manage
<jesse__> yeah it probably will. You will likely need to do some configuring. I've read that they both don't work well out of the box when both WMs are installed. Might search for a guide
<freshmint> i will do a reboot first and get back to you. thanks anyway
<jesse__> np
<jesse__> so my lsof .fuse_hidden### returns nothing, but $sudo lsof .fuse_hidden### returns: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse
<jesse__> there is a gvfsd-fuse process running. I've only been able to find that it deals with mounting (makes sense as this is ext hdd)
<jesse__> I've kind of hit my limits here. not sure if anyone has advice.
<jesse__> weird. tumblerd must have restarted on its own. killed it again and was able to remove. strange that it wasn't showing in lsof.
<freshmint> jesse__, okay im back to my old kind of look and feel so im happy ;) thanks some stuff crashes on startup but lets see if i get it fixed or i just ignore it
<jesse__> cool. good luck!
<freshmint> probably still some crappy old applications creating trouble on startup prorgamms and stuff like that
<skribblezatcha> freshmint: what DE did you start with if you dont mind me asking?
<Viking667> 'llo all. I've got a strange question. I can't figure out how to switch sound outputs.
<Viking667> I've got two sound outputs, and pulseaudio seems to be choosing the on-board sound as opposed to the USB headset. I can't see where to change it.
#xubuntu 2014-06-18
<Bosi> Hello everyone. I have a netbook with an ATOM N450 1.6ghz on it. I only have 2Gb of RAM in it though. Would you install Xubuntu 32 or 64 bit?  Why?
<genii> Bosi: I have an Acer Aspire D260 with same chip, I put 64 bit on without problems.
<Bosi> genii, Yeah, I asked a few people they have mixed opinions about it. Some say it will suck up my RAM, some say I should put my processor to work at its full potencial... what do you think the upsides and downsides are?
<genii> Since i never had 32bit on it, can't really make a comparison for you there. All I can say is that it works well under 64bit and i have no issues.
<Bosi> any other opinions?
<wllrt> I'm running xubuntu 14.04 on a thinkpad A30 and looking to not use the ctrl-key as to avoid Emacs pinky. Some suggest using the Caps Lock, others the space bar. Any emacs users here, I'd definitely appreciate orienting me in the right direction.
<ObrienDave> Emacs pinky
<ObrienDave> ?.
<ObrienDave> LOL fat fingers ;P
<wllrt> ObrienDave: To avoid repititive stress injury, since the ctrl+key makes you (at least in this keyboard) stretch your pinky.
<wllrt> My left pinky is the strongest, and I feel it straining.
<wllrt> So far, this looks promising: http://emacsredux.com/blog/2013/11/12/a-crazy-productivity-boost-remap-return-to-control/
<meek_geek> how r u
<vdandre> Hi. Anybody successfully running a Lenovo t440p (intel/nvidia) with a docking station? Read about so many problems regarding uefi, mainboard, dockfirmware ...
<BBLLCC> hi, I have an epson stylus dx4850 printer and from https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_DX4800 I have downloaded the needed drivers. I canot print, I keep getting this message: there is a missing print filter for printer Stylus-DX4800. What am I missing?
<pjotter> Hello Everybody. In order for me to upgrade to the latest LTS release, I first have to upgrade my graphics card. Right now I am using an onboard ATI Radeon HD 3200. What would be a good brand/model for me to look for? I'm not really into gaming and don't need a very expansive card. Just one that works well with Xubuntu.
<brainwash> pjotter: how do you know that your current one won't work well with xubuntu 14.04?
<pjotter> I've tried. It has something to do with the new kernel. The model I use isn't supported any more.
<pjotter> There are no proprietary drivers available for the new kernel.
<brainwash> right, it's not supported by the restricted graphics driver anymore, but the open source driver has been improved a lot and is now in good shape
<pjotter> Ok
<brainwash> so, I recommend that you get the 14.04 iso and boot into live mode to test it
<brainwash> the open source driver is loaded automatically
<pjotter> Up until now, I have always noticed a big difference between using the standard driver and the proprietary driver. The latter being much much faster and supporting all kinds of functionality.
<brainwash> it's still true, kinda, but the difference is small nowadays
<brainwash> even proper power management is supported now
<pjotter> Does the standard driver have settings I can change? Wait for vertical refresh and that kind of thing?
<brainwash> that's possible, but not via a GUI I think
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> But there would be no major problems if I just went out and bought one of the latest ATI graphics cards and use that one instead of the onboard card?
<brainwash> latest graphics cards are known to cause trouble
<pjotter> ok :)
<brainwash> you could buy one which is a bit older and has good reviews
<pjotter> Any particular brand/model I should avoid?
<brainwash> hard to tell
<brainwash> you can check http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=category&item=Graphics%20Cards
<pjotter> Thanks! I'll have a look
<pumkash> Question.  How do I add Kali tools to Xubuntu distro?
<xubuntu494> How do I derermine whether I am running a 32 bit or 64 bit version of xubuntu
<elfy> arch
<xubuntu494> Does i686 mean 64 bit?
<elfy> x86_64 is 64 bit - i686 is 32bit
<xubuntu494> Thank you
<palasso> Hi there. Is Synaptic installed by default on Xubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> no
<palasso> kthnx
<ShinuSha_> hey there to all users
<ShinuSha_> I would need help with xubuntu 14.04. Tried solving the problem for 2 days now without any solution. Its a problem with downloading packages, selecting another mirror,... Could someone help me? Best way would be a private chat or something else.
<ObrienDave> ok, selecting another mirror is easy
<ShinuSha_> The problem is that it doesnt show any other and bz clicking select best it throws an error too
<ShinuSha_> *by
<zeracca> mirrors are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShinuSha_> tried playing around with them too.   Is it allowed to post the full error?
<ObrienDave> if it's one line, yes. more than one, please use pastebin
<ShinuSha_> how do i use that?
<ObrienDave> do you have pastebinit installed?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ObrienDave> or copy and paste the error to pastebin.com and submit the link here
<ShinuSha_> ok, ill get it in one line either so -> by selecting other in ubuntu software center it displays an empty window and by clicking select best it displays No suitable download server was found, Please check your internet connection
<ObrienDave> so, it's saying that you have no access to any mirrors?
<ShinuSha_> correct. The internet connection works im writing right now from it
<ObrienDave> yes, that's a new one on me. please try asking in main channel. #ubuntu
<ShinuSha_> ok thanks for your help anyway. Do zou know how i install play on linux? Error-> http://pastebin.com/r5rAt0jJ
<ObrienDave> just through the normal PPA
<ShinuSha_> could you explain it step by step? Im really sad that nothing had worked for me so far.
<voidwalkr> was anyone successful in running ms office 2010 through wine without problems or glitches? is there a mac office that you can run directly maybe from linux?
<ObrienDave> ShinuSha_, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/playonlinux
<ObrienDave> voidwalkr, why do that?, install LibreOffice
<voidwalkr> i can't work on that it's very ugly
<voidwalkr> it's monstrous
<ObrienDave> it works
<voidwalkr> i don't care, its a creative inspiration killer
<voidwalkr> i need to be inspired when i write
<voidwalkr> need eye candy
<ObrienDave> ok fine
<voidwalkr> was anyone ever able to get office 2010 working properly on linux or no?
<voidwalkr> from the videos i see on youtube, it's very glitchy
<voidwalkr> it's horrible
<voidwalkr> i love linux, but i ain't switching permanently until there is good office suite for it
<ShinuSha_> i tried it ObrienDave Result -> http://pastebin.com/itUS8KhS
<voidwalkr> i wonder if PearOS supports mac office
<ObrienDave> ShinuSha_, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ShinuSha_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ObrienDave> ok, sec
<ObrienDave> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<ShinuSha_> same output -> Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-armhf/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ObrienDave> sounds like your sources.list file is corrupted. sec
<ObrienDave> look here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<ObrienDave> i do not know how to overwrite the file
<ObrienDave> biab
<ShinuSha_> per terminal
<ShinuSha_> sources.list should be ok now. i will try it again
<ObrienDave> ok
<ShinuSha_> no it stays the same (but finally it is searching for it on DE mirrors by default)
<zeracca> have you tried purging the ppa?
<ShinuSha_> how do i do that? Im programmer but im relative new to linux
<zeracca> by googling it says sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<Pici> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ShinuSha_> It adds it but it doesnt change anything        could the errors occur cause of an arm based cpu?
<Pici> at least in trusty, wine is only available for amd64 and i386.
<zeracca> ^
<ObrienDave> dang, never thought to ask what cpu :/
<zeracca> how could you know anyway :)
<ShinuSha_> so i cannot download it though?
<zeracca> To be honest, I don't know, but it seems like it doesnt work for you
<ShinuSha_>  but iwanted to plaz wot with it x(
<ShinuSha_> bye
<yoLo_> notebook doesn't come out of sleep mode
<yoLo_> can anybody fix this /
<yoLo_> ?
<Travis> I am having the same issue.
<Travis> 12.04 never did this.
<yoLo_> this is driving me crazy..
<yoLo_> at certain times it works, most of the time it doesn't work
<yoLo_> previous versions never did this..
<yoLo_> i should probably go back to xubuntu 13.10
<Travis> 13.10 does it too
<yoLo_> it never did it for me
<Travis> According to the website, 12.04 is supported until April 2015
<Travis> Unless that's wrong.
<Travis> I may go back to 12.04, just for that reason.
<yoLo_> i never had the intention to upgrade to 14.04 until lastweek  when my OS was installing updates and my laptop hibernated due to low battery
<Travis> I know that 12.04 doesn't do it for one reason.  CHIRP (a popular ham radio program) has a live CD that uses 12.04
<yoLo_> guess 14.04 not stable after all
<Travis> nope
<yoLo_> are there people in here that can help ?
<Travis> You have to wait around.
<yoLo_> or this channel is just a hang ut ?
<yoLo_> i'm assuming ikonia is the genius here
<Travis> This is one reason I love to test it.  I have a Panasonic Toughbook CF-29.  I can run 14.04 just fine, until I want to close my laptop lid.
<Travis> My gf hates it when I use Mr. Satan on her network.
<yoLo_> :|
#xubuntu 2014-06-19
<xubuntu-tester> hello everybody, I think that I have found out a bug in Xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu-tester> it is related to the point where i have to choose a users password
<xubuntu-tester> but maybe i am doing something wrong, so is there anybody who has got some time to help me here?
<adrenaline_> xubuntu-tester, cli or gui?
<xubuntu-tester> what does cli mean?
<adrenaline_> command line
<xubuntu-tester> with gui
<xubuntu-tester> during the installation process i am choosing a password
<adrenaline_> Not sure I can help but what is the question?
<xubuntu-tester> when i choose the special character " _ " then its not possible to login
<xubuntu-tester> it only happens with xubuntu and lubuntu
<xubuntu-tester> ubuntu or linux mint works fine with a password containing the character _
<xubuntu-tester> now i chose a very short password in xubuntu just to login
<xubuntu-tester> then i configured everything how it should be (german language and keyboard input)
<xubuntu-tester> my inputs work just fine as they shoukd
<xubuntu-tester> should'
<xubuntu-tester> so when i now want to add a new user (with gui) and choose again a password with " _ "
<xubuntu-tester> then the login is not possible
<xubuntu-tester> in this case i chose "123_45" as a test password
<xubuntu-tester> so when i logg off and try to login with the user2 and the password "123_45" the login is not possible
<xubuntu-tester> the same problem appears in lubuntu
<xubuntu-tester> but not in ubuntu
<adrenaline_> try logging in like this for kicks 123\_45 see if that works
<xubuntu-tester> ok, i created a 4th account and used that password
<xubuntu-tester> for info: i have a german keyboard layout
<xubuntu-tester> ill now logg of and then come back again
<xubuntu-tester> see you soon
<xubuntu_tester> ok, im back again. it tells me wrong password, try again
<adrenaline_> ok
<xubuntu_tester> shall i choose something like 123Abc?
<xubuntu_tester> im pretty sure that this would work
<xubuntu_tester> everything works, but not when i use some special characters
<xubuntu_tester> I know that it never works when i choose " _ "
<adrenaline_> try that
<xubuntu_tester> you mean 123Abc
<xubuntu_tester> ?
<xubuntu_tester> ok, im gonna try it with 123Abc
<xubuntu_tester> info: i do it with the gui again. "settings"->"users"->"add"->"username"->password"
<xubuntu_tester> now i logg off and try it
<xubuntu_tester> back again
<xubuntu_tester> 123Abc works perfectly
<xubuntu_tester> so I was able to create a secondary user with that password
<xubuntu_tester> works fine
<xubuntu_tester> no more suggestions?
<xubuntu_tester> it only works fine with this simple password 123Abc i would never use
<xubuntu_tester> but when it comes to special characters it does not work
<xubuntu_tester> is it a bug or just something i have to reconfigure?
<adrenaline_> sorry at work.
<adrenaline_> I don't think it is a bug but I couldn't find anything on google about using an _ in a password for xubuntu
<adrenaline_> try it in  a the cli
<adrenaline_> useradd test1
<adrenaline_> passwd test1
<adrenaline_> abc_123
<adrenaline_> it will prompt you twice
<xubuntu_tester> ok, ill try now
<Harris_He> I logout with the "Save the session", but I can login anymore, it just show the login window time and times again. Xubuntu 14.04 LTS  Xfce4. How should I do to login my computer? THX
<infinmed> Hi all. Why won't chromium recognize the flash player plugin
<infinmed> What do I have to do exotic
<Unit193> infinmed: Simple, it dropped the NPAPI interface.
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<infinmed> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu311> HI i need help.... i think... i'm getting xubuntu kernel: [29138.081965] acpi: \_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.ACAD: ACPI_NOTIFY_BUS_CHECK event: unsupported
<xubuntu311> during install phase of 'configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)
<xubuntu311> installing via usb stick
<BBLLCC> hi, I have an epson stylus dx4850 printer and from https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_DX4800 I have downloaded the needed drivers. I canot print, I keep getting this message: there is a missing print filter for printer Stylus-DX4800. What am I missing?
<gry2_> Hi. How do I install iwl4965 module please, it is gone after updating.
<well_laid_lawn> gry2_:  have you tried using sudo modprobe ?
<gry2_> well_laid_lawn: Empty output.
<well_laid_lawn> modprobe does have a verbose switch -v
<gry2_> well_laid_lawn: Empty output with -v too.
<well_laid_lawn> normally no news is good news - check with lsmod | grep iwl
<Unit193> gry2_: linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic (the current kernel) should have it.
<Unit193> (which is installed from the meta, linux-generic.)
<gry2_> Unit193: I am on 3.13.0-24-generic. well_laid_lawn: https://pastee.org/h7g22
<well_laid_lawn> looks like it loaded
<gry2_> Are all 4 of them loaded?
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<well_laid_lawn> "lsmod is a trivial program which nicely formats the contents of the /proc/modules, showing what kernel
<well_laid_lawn>        modules are currently loaded."
<gry2_> I'll assume it's normal for it to show no output then? I think it showed version and few things when I did modprobe, before.
<kostex> is this also a place to ask something about Thunar?
<cfhowlett> kostex sure ask
<kostex> thanks, well it's something general and I guess it applies to more filemanagers.. but when in Detailed Mode and the directory listing is 1 screen or more, you've got no space to 'right-click' an empty area... is there a way to this?
<BBLLCC> 我要吃麵
<BBLLCC> 牛肉麵
<Unit193> BBLLCC: English please.
<BBLLCC> 哦哦sorry
<Unit193> Danke.
<WLM> Hey, this "Verve" plugin is interesting, but why can't I use my aliases?
<WLM> I've set a few aliases in normal terminal
<WLM> Okay nevermind, found another way
<xubuntu490> hello ppl, i cant access the tty 1-6 with ctrl+alt +F# , that happend after i installed nvidia propertiery drivers, any ideas ?
<zeracca> xubuntu490, i dont think its the function keys you use, but ctrl + alt + 1-8
<luisja1006> It is possible to install MS Office 2010 using PlayOnLinux on (X)ubuntu 14.04?
<goneeuro> Does anyone know what i could use to open a .sna file? I need a file from a backup I took with drive snapshot from an old windows machine+
<baizon> luisja1006: yes it is
<genii> luisja1006: Apparently. http://www.playonlinux.com/en/commentaires-1038.html  second one down
<goneeuro> Any one on the sna file?
<xubuntu490> i cant access the tty 1-6 with ctrl+alt +F# , that happend after i installed nvidia propertiery drivers, any ideas ?
<baizon> goneeuro: well its a windows thing :(
<baizon> you can try wine, but i dont think it will run good
<blizzow> Any time I want to resize a window, it has to be from the upper corners.  I'm able to do so on the lower corners, but the tolerance is annoyingly small (1 pixel maybe).  Is there a way to adjust the resize or window border size?
<blizzow> I couldn't find anything in the settings.
<mx0r> pres and holt alt-key and then you can resize the window by holding the right mouse button and move in the direction you want to resize the window
<jasalt> Hello ppl, I switched to xubuntu from archbang a week ago and I'm having problems getting horizontal mouse scroll to work. Tut's I've found cover the fix on Ubuntu 14.04, but theyre not working on xfce.
<GridCube> !find synaptics
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev-lts-quantal, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev-lts-saucy, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-quantal, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-quantal-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-raring-dbg (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/sear
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in trusty
<jasalt> TP X220 is the machine I have. I love the trackpoint scroll.
<GridCube> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> there jasalt ^
<jasalt> ok. thanks, will read
<blizzow> mx0r: thanks.  I'll start using that.  I'd still like to know if there is a way to resize the area on those lower corners.
<amigamagic> hi guys do you know how to disable the mouse combination ALT+RIGHT CLICK to resize the windows? It goes in conflict with a windows program that I launch with Wine, so I should disable the shortcut when I run this win program on xubuntu...
<deningrad> good afternoon everyone :) could I ask a question? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deningrad> I use xubuntu 14.04, I am going to buy a scanner or a printer+scanner, is there anyone that can suggest me a fully compatible scanner? furthermore is there a list with all the compatible devices? thanks
<jasalt> Current Chromium version in Ubuntu repo has bug with horizontal scroll. Fixed problem by using newer version..
<xubuntu269> Hey I was just wondering how to create a hotspot by sharing my ethernet connection... any ideas?
<GridCube> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<GridCube> deningrad, ^
<Poultra> me?
<Paris> hi
<Paris> i am trying to go on the internet using a computer stick but it's not loading when i put the computer stick into the computer what should i do
<Poultra> ok
<Poultra> we are love
<Poultra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRdxUFDoQe0
<SamwiseGamgee> I am trying to download xubuntu full 64 version, but I don´t know how to do a torrent.  How do you use torrent download?
<Poultra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRdxUFDoQe0
<Poultra> me?
<holstein> Poultra: please use an offtopic channel to share videos.. thanks
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can use a torrent client..
<Poultra> pv holstein
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: should be as easy as downloading the torrent file, and clicking on it.. you should be prompted.. really depends on what operating system you are in
<Poultra> me
<Poultra> ti have no penis video holstein
<Poultra> me
<SamwiseGamgee> I am using Kubuntu 12.04 and I have Bit Torrent Client installed, but don´t know how to use it
<Poultra> j'aime la musique holstein
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: open the client.. point it to the torrent file..
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bekks> !offtopic | Poultra
<ubottu> Poultra: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Poultra> holt+stein
<Poultra> moi
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, I will try Bit Torrent again
<ObrienDave> SamwiseGamgee, you download a .torrent file which describes the main (.iso) file and retrieve it
<Poultra> j'ai mal au dos
<Poultra> ubottu toi
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Poultra> ok
<Poultra> its me
<Poultra> i am drunk
<Poultra> sorry
<Poultra> !
<Poultra> tme?
<Poultra> unbotou
<Poultra> ^^
<holstein> Poultra: please use another channel, friend..
<Poultra> si je te deranges ca va?
<Poultra> holstein germane attitude?
<Poultra> si
<Poultra> okkk
<Poultra> holstein grosse fermme
<bekks> Poultra: Can you please stop it in here? Thank you.
<Poultra> bekks me?
<bekks> Poultra: Yes, you. Please stop it.
<Poultra> i am 44
<Poultra> me
<Poultra> yes you
<bekks> Poultra: Yes. You. Stop. It.
<Poultra> beck you stop
<bekks> *plonk*
<crimsondusk> call ops?
<Poultra> beck stop
<crimsondusk> this guy seems he'll have fun time tomorrow
<Poultra> ok
<Poultra> only german musicque
<crimsondusk> well, that's a plot twist
<SamwiseGamgee> which ISO encoding should I use?
<crimsondusk> uhhh, for torrenting..?
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> I will be burning it onto a CD using an old Windows XP desktop PC
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you should obtain the iso you want.. then, create the installation media
<holstein> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<holstein> !torrents
<ubottu> Xubuntu Trusty (14.04) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you should not alter the iso in any way.. just obtain it, and then create your installation media
<SamwiseGamgee> I have to choose the ISO encoding, and I do not know how to create installation media.  But I do know how to burn a CD
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: burning a CD *is* a way to create installation media. you will use the iso you obtain as the source, and a disc as the destination
<SamwiseGamgee> I still need to choose the ISO encoding.  there are way too many choices.  I need to choose an ISO encoding for the latest imgburn or for an old Nero burner, using Windows XP
<SamwiseGamgee> so, it probably needs to be an old ISO text encoding
<SamwiseGamgee> I have no idea which ISO encoding to choose: there are about 100 choices
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: where did you get the torrent file?
<crimsondusk> but.. isos are binary files and aren't encoded as anything
<SamwiseGamgee> I need to choose the text encoding
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you shouldnt have to, friend.. where did you obtain the torrent?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what client are you using? where? and how?
<SamwiseGamgee> KTorrent
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why not use the normal download? it wont save you any bandwidth to use the torrent.. seems like you could save yourself lots of time and hassle here by using it
<holstein> i use transmission.. i download the torrent file.. i open it with transmission.. i click through a few destination prompts and it downloads
<SamwiseGamgee> I don´t know what a normal download is.  But I am familiar with the ISO format from using Nero
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: a normal download is, just download it, *dont* bother with the torrent.. use..
<holstein> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: download directly
<SamwiseGamgee> No, the nonrmal download is too complicated: there are about 100 files I need to download separately
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: im not suggesting you get anything other than an iso file to work with. just that you stop bothering with torrents
<SamwiseGamgee> the Iso is just one big file, much easier
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no, friend. there are not.. its the *same* iso
<SamwiseGamgee> May be I used the wrong link, Iĺl try your link....
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso for 32bit
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso for 64bit
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, thatś better
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: torrent or direct download, you get the *same* iso file
<SamwiseGamgee> is that the full version of xubuntu?  913 MB?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: this is the *only* xubuntu version, friend
<holstein> you can use a DVD, or usb stick..
<SamwiseGamgee> I got a 465 GB drive, AMD Athlon 64 processor 3200+, 2 Ghz and 1.41 GB of RAM, will that work with xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> very well
<SamwiseGamgee> the full xubuntu version?
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: there is *only* the one version of xubuntu, friend.. there is no "full" version, vs lite.. and, those specs should support xubuntu fine
<SamwiseGamgee> What is the point in testing it first?
<ObrienDave> to see if it meets your requirements
<SamwiseGamgee> Can I use it with Netflix?
<SamwiseGamgee> I got Silverlight for Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> there is a netflix viewer that works
<SamwiseGamgee> For example, would thise command lines work on xubuntu:      sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable Then, install Pipelight using the command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<ObrienDave> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> Is that the viewer you were referring to?
<ObrienDave> only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu is the DE (desktop environment)
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ using Kubuntu right now, but it is slow on the internet
<ObrienDave> no i'm referring to the compholio PPA with a customized Wine for Netflix
<ObrienDave> that's not usually a Kubuntu issue rather a communications issue
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ usin wine right now, but I really need a clean install of my whole operating system
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ ready to do it today
<ObrienDave> the custom Wine for Netflix?
<SamwiseGamgee> backed up my files
<SamwiseGamgee> No, just Wine
<SamwiseGamgee> I just used it for BabasChess
<ObrienDave> not familiar with that program
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for your help
<SamwiseGamgee> Goodbye
<ObrienDave> ok, good luck
<Anierra> hi
<ObrienDave> hello, may we help you?
<ObrienDave> note to self: SELF make sure they're still online before replying ;P
<lighta> \j #fedora
<ObrienDave> " /j "
<lighta> yup ObrienDave sorry about that
<ObrienDave> no prob
<xubuntu629> alguem fala portugues?
<xubuntu629> alguem fala portugues?
#xubuntu 2014-06-20
<Guest40109> hello everyone having an issue with apt-get update on xubuntu 14.04
<Guest40109> anyone have an idea how to "restore" the daemon?
<ObrienDave> what is it doing?
<Guest40109> when trying to run update it errors out and gives the message that it is possible the daemon as quit. when i try to run apt-get it does nothing but cycle back to the prompt
<Guest40109> trying to get a copy of the message right now to post.
<ObrienDave> ok, pastebin it please
<Guest40109> well now it will not error at all it just acts like it is not even recognizing anything. I tried apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean and it does nothing,
<ObrienDave> ok, just a sec
<ObrienDave> you have synaptec installed?
<ObrienDave> synaptic*
<Guest40109> no i do not have synaptic installed
<ObrienDave> install it from software center, please
<Guest40109> software center will not open
<Guest40109> it opens and then immedeatly closes
<ObrienDave> umm, wow
<bluesabre> apt-get -f install
<bluesabre> ?
<ObrienDave> yea, try that command
<ObrienDave> any luck?
<Guest40109> no it does nothing
<Guest40109> it just returns to the prompt
<ObrienDave> do you have Gdebi installed?
<Guest40109> no i do not
<ObrienDave> what is the last thing you used to install anything?
<Guest40109> the software updater
<bluesabre> ls -lrt /var/cache/apt/archives
<bluesabre> the bottom most items are most recently installed
<bluesabre> anything apt or dpkg
<ObrienDave> ok, i found dpkg works with .deb
<Guest40109> http://pastebin.com/8swgENDT
<Guest40109> that is what it comes up with
<Unit193> Guest40109: How much disk space do you have?  Can you pastebin the error you were getting before?
<Guest40109> i get no error it just cycles through
<Unit193> "Cycles through", downloads the lists?
<Guest40109> o
<Guest40109> no
<Guest40109> does nothing but returns to prompt
<Unit193> And what does  apt-get -v  return?
<Guest40109> this is what it returns :http://pastebin.com/zrk5qdN8
<Unit193> OK, that's good.  Now,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Unit193> Also, I presume you don't have any proxy, or apt-cacher?
<Guest40109> i get nothing when i run that last command
<ObrienDave> i get nothing also
<Unit193> ObrienDave: If upgrade has been halted and there are unconfigured packages, that will configure them. (--configure, -a = all.  Not the same as --reconfigure)
<ObrienDave> gotcha
<Guest40109> i still can not run update
<Unit193> You could try clearing out the lists, but there's not a lot of information for me to go on.
<ObrienDave> what happens with "sudo apt-get update"?
<Guest40109> it just cycles back to the prompt
<Guest40109> how do i clear the lists?
<Unit193> The files in /var/lib/apt/lists/, it's what apt-get update  downloads.
<Guest40109> ok so can i just go to that file folder and clean them out?
<Unit193> Guest40109: Also, can you pastebin the output of  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<Guest40109> ok
<Guest40109> i get nothing when i run the last command
<ObrienDave> straight back to prompt?
<Guest40109> yes
<Guest40109> is there a way to restart the apt-get node?
<Unit193> 'apt-get' is a command, not a daemon.
<Guest40109> hmm well it tells me that the daemon has died
<Guest40109> when i run software updater
<ObrienDave> i was thinking of trying to reinstall apt
<ObrienDave> but without synaptic, Gdebi or software center, i can't figure it out
<Guest40109> yea i have software center but it will not open it just immediately closes
<Unit193> Check .cache/upstart/startxfce4.log for that error
<ObrienDave> that's what i mean, none of those are working at the moment :)
<Guest40109> here is the post from startxfce4.log :http://pastebin.com/RndU4rSr
<Unit193> 2014-06-19 20:42:11,956 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - error creating bsddb: '(22, 'Invalid argument -- BDB0054 illegal flag combination specified to DB_ENV->open')' (corrupted?)
<Unit193> 2014-06-19 20:42:11,957 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - ERROR - trying to repair DB failed
<Guest40109> how do i clear those out?
<ObrienDave> i have no idea
<Guest40109> 8o;;
<Guest40109> ]
<Guest40109> i have tried to run apt-get clean and autoclean and it will not take care of it
<MisterAcacia_> Don't know if this will work, but have you tried apt-get install -f ?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest40109> tried all of those and nothing
<ObrienDave> i'm out of ideas
<Guest40109> its ok i will keep digging into the forums to see what i can find everything points to an issue that happened in 13 but not in 14
<Guest40109> thanks for everyones help i am a windows user gone linux
<Guest40109> so trying to get a grasp of the terminology and setup on the linux systems
<ObrienDave> it just sounds to me like the package DB is corrupted. i have no idea how to fix it
<Guest40109> is there a way to stop the package and remove it?
<ObrienDave> and i'm an ex-windows user also ;)
<Guest40109> 8 did me in i am done with htem
<ObrienDave> we hear that a lot
<SirLagz> I'd had it with Windows since XP lol
<Guest40109> naw i loved XP an even 7 just 8 is for phones not desktops or laptops
<SirLagz> XP had it's own set of issues
<SirLagz> just like 7 did
<ObrienDave> if it was not for 2 programs that i must use windows for, i don't even run it anymore
<SirLagz> though both had the 'ohmigawd somethings changed, reactivate again' when nothing's changed
<Guest40109> one of the things i am impressed with ubuntu and xubuntu is the ability to just work
<Guest40109> even with this issue i can still run programs and do things where with windows it would have been  a "fatal error"
<ObrienDave> oh, and when my external HD goes wonky i use chkdsk
<akis> hi all. when in July exactly it will be availab le for upgrade 14.04.1 through Canonical for 12.04 users?
<akis> hi all. when in July exactly it will be available for upgrade 14.04.1 through Canonical for 12.04 users?
<baizon> akis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<akis> baizon: ok, thanks.
<SamwiseGamgee> I´m in the xubuntu documentation website, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/, where do I find information on the installation process?  Which chapter is it?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been looking for it on that website, and I cannot find it
<SamwiseGamgee> Will the CD automatically be bootable if I just burn the ISO onto it?
<SirLagz> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> What about the USB stick?
<SamwiseGamgee> hOW DO i make that bootable?
<SirLagz> SamwiseGamgee: i believe you can use the same way. 'burn' the iso onto the USB stick
<ObrienDave> use unetbootin
<SamwiseGamgee> teeist
<baizon> or linuxliveusb
<SamwiseGamgee> I have another program that makes usb sticks bootable....
<SamwiseGamgee> never tried it before, its on Windows XP
<ObrienDave> or tuxboot
<SirLagz> or yumi
<SirLagz> there's a whole host of utilities out there
<SamwiseGamgee> Rufus
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ looking for it now
<SamwiseGamgee> I tbhink itśś on my jump drive
<SamwiseGamgee> that´s weird, I lost the instructions for rufus
<SamwiseGamgee> I printed them out and can´t find it
<SamwiseGamgee> I found it
<SamwiseGamgee> which file system should I use when I create the bootable USB stick to install xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> fat32
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> After I created the bootable USB flash drive, and used it to install xubuntu with rufus, can I just format the USB flash drive to use it for other data later on?
<SamwiseGamgee> I can keep the bootable ISO on a DVD permanently for backup, instead of my USB stick
<SamwiseGamgee> right?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> you just cant save anything to the DVD whereas you can add to the USB using 'persistance'
<SamwiseGamgee> If the USB stick is for installation I don´t think I can add anything to it
<kostex> "lvremove  snapshot"    is the way to go if I LIKE the changes to my system, am I right? Today a tutorial (http://www.tutonics.com/2012/12/lvm-guide-part-2-snapshots.html) said it should be LVMERGE.. that can't be right?
<j0nes> Hey
<j0nes> Since I updated to 14.04 my computer just goes to black screen after sleep mode when I try to login.
<j0nes> Any solution for this problem yet?
<j0nes> The same happens to a netbook I installed 14.04.
<ObrienDave> need to add nomodeset to grub entry
<j0nes> ObrienDave: Do you have a guide for that?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | j0nes
<ubottu> j0nes: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<j0nes> Im new to linux so I need guide for simple things :D
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, to the rescue! lol
<j0nes> cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave 'tis all in the wrist!  happy2help
<baizon> ObrienDave: this is the wrong solution
<ObrienDave> oops
<baizon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<j0nes> im switching from windows 7 to xubuntu :)
<jasalt> j0nes, I had that black screen thing too. Switch to xscreensaver worked for me.
<baizon> jasalt: or install the update/bugfix :)
<xubuntu415> xhello!
<xubuntu415> does anybody know if the light locker problem has been fixed ? maybe in the latest updates that my xubuntu has been receiving ? I cannot seem to find a detailed description of the updates, nor the light locker bug tracker
<xubuntu415> thank you
<baizon> xubuntu415: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<xubuntu415> thank you but, oh... it says undecided and new, but it was certainly not undecided or new a few days ago , hmmm
<xubuntu415> ah no I see there is two, one high and with a fix let's see
<xubuntu415> so we are basically waiting for the backport
<xubuntu781> re
<xubuntu415> Ok, hello, when I play videos off youtube FULLSCREEN, the battery seems to run from 30% to 0% in a minute
<xubuntu415> aka fullscreen (flash?) videos eat my battery
<xubuntu415> this is an HP
<xubuntu415> HP Compaq nc6320 on latest stable Xubuntu
<deshipu> that's normal
<deshipu> flash player uses a lot of cpu, especially in fullscreen
<xubuntu415> but it does not happen under windows on the same pc
<deshipu> well, the flash for windows has a little bit more fixes
<xubuntu415> but don't you think that 30% of battery in 1 minute just by watching fullscreen videos is a bit exaggerated ?
<xubuntu415> I mean, deshipu, can you reproduce this ?
<xubuntu415> or you do not use flash ?
<xubuntu415> Is there any way to monitor the usage of battery by different applications  ?
<xubuntu415> this way I could at least confirm flash is eating it or ...
<xubuntu832> moro
<xubuntu832> En saa vaihdettua näytön resoluutiota Linux xubuntu viimeisin versio. Onko jollain koodinpätkää jolla saisi vaihdettua reson paremmaksi, nyt on 800x600.
<sveta> xubuntu832, Puhutko Englantia please?
<sveta> --> #ubuntu-fi :)
<brainwash> xubuntu415: try the html5 player instead, youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu832> i want to change the resolution but i cant. It is now 640x480. How can i change it?
<xubuntu832> Can someone give me some kind off code that i can change the resolution off my display?
<well_laid_lawn> !randr
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu832:  have a look at xrandr in the terminal
<well_laid_lawn> it will let you know the sizes you can use
<xubuntu832> maximum 640 x 480
<xubuntu832> but why?
<xubuntu832> I have a old laptop? esprimo v5515 fujitsu.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu415 lubuntu is optimized for old hardware.  xubuntu usually works, but consider installing the lubuntu metapackage
<xubuntu832> I just wanna give him a new life. I need get change that resolution :D
<xubuntu832> anyway. can i change the resolution?
<xubuntu415> cfhowlett I am going to attempt live debian xfce for starters, as I am wondering if the exxagerated usage of battery that I experience under xubuntu on fullscreen flash  is normal as some suggest, which I doubt
<xubuntu832> does anyone have some for that resolution problem?
<koegs> (fullscreen) flash is a cpu hogger
<xubuntu832> Some code maybe?
<xubuntu415> koegs, yes ok but I don't get a 30% of battery aten in 1 minute under, say, crunchbang debian
<xubuntu415> xubuntu832 have you already tried the frigging appropiate settings menu for the matter you are asking about ?
<koegs> hm, that's strange, but i dont think that even xubuntu can drain 30% of your battery in one minute :)
<xubuntu415> koegs, well it does
<koegs> how did you check?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu415 that sounds more like a failing battery
<xubuntu415> cfhowlett in that case it would do the same under windows ;)
<xubuntu415> koegs I unplug the AC cord, I have 30% battery (it says) I watch some fullscreen video and very soon It wants to go sleep
<xubuntu415> I have it so it lets me know when this happens, then I exit fullscreen and I can see batt indicator on 0,5%
<xubuntu415> does not happen under windows on same machine
<xubuntu415> does not happen when not fullscreen video
<xubuntu832> there is only option: 640x480
<xubuntu832> i cant change it bigger.
<xubuntu415> I am downloading xcfe debian live to see if it works well there, because if it does, then it is a xubuntu thing I'd say
<xubuntu415> xubuntu832 I assume you tried other OS with this computer and they allowed you to change resolution is this correct ?
<koegs> xubuntu832: could you please nopaste the output of this command? "lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 "
<xubuntu832> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6351] (rev 10) 	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device [1734:1110] 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<koegs> xubuntu832: the SIS VGA chip is the problem
<koegs> maybe staying with 12.04 and this helps: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
<xubuntu781> any hint on how to have a system-wide new menu directory and some app-launcher inside (14.04) already played with /etc/xfd/menu files and /usr/share/applications and desktop-menu, with NO LUCK any ideas ?
<Pwnna> Can anyone confirm this bug for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1304599
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1304599 in blueman (Ubuntu) "bluetooth indicator is always white regardless if bluetooth is on or off" [Undecided,New]
<daviator> i have a little trouble with ubuntu distros
<daviator> in one moment my screen becomes white or black without any error
<daviator> wtf?
<daviator> 0_o
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> though, it can be an issue with the graphics device support
<skribblezatcha1> with ALL ubuntu based distros that you have tried using so far daviator?
<daviator> it was xubuntu 12.04, then i upgraded ir to 14.04, then degrated it to 12.04
<daviator> there are no sounds, some troubles with network :(
<daviator> is it  bad luck?
<holstein> daviator: luck is not the factor.. its hardware supportm or configuration
<skribblezatcha> why did you move back to 12.04 and not stay with 14.04?
<holstein> daviator: i say, install 14.04, and troubleshoot.. start with the graphics.. then the audio.. test the hard ware if possible in supported operating systems to make sure its not broken
<skribblezatcha> ^
<holstein> i see no good reason to use 1204 over 14.04 unless there is just some specific kernel module that only supports 12.04's kernel that is a deal breaker..
<daviator> i degraged it because i have some problems with main apps like network mng, and other ones that i cant remember so i decided to move it down.
<holstein> daviator: you should upgrade, then, and get more specific about support.. run 14.04
<skribblezatcha> do those things work when running 12.04 though daviator?
<daviator> yeap
<skribblezatcha> ok cool.
<daviator> after degrade it has some other defects
<daviator> like screen white and no audio
<holstein> daviator: i say, choose 14.04, and deal with them specificially..  12.04 support is nearer EOL for desktop
<holstein> daviator: the audio and screen *can* be failing hardware..
<skribblezatcha> well then if things are working for you when using 12.04 thats a good thing. i have another suggestion for you daviator. you may also want to check out debian..and give it a try.
<daviator> what advantages have debian?
<daviator> then ubuntu ofcourse
<holstein> daviator: the hardware support should be quite similar.. failing hardware will fail with either..
<daviator> about hardware.. its works properly. i played World Of Tanks on it :)
<daviator> on windows
<daviator> but on linux i have such probs
<holstein> daviator: and you may.. no one has guaranteed you otherwise.. you are not promised linux support
<holstein> daviator: have you tried looking for and installing a proprietary graphics driver? are you running 14.04?
<skribblezatcha> it very well could be a driver issue.
<skribblezatcha> graphics*
<daviator> i wasnt looking for drivers directly form the hardware company site. i look for in Aditional Drivers in Main menu
<skribblezatcha> daviator: do you have inxi installed?
<daviator> what about sound. is it driver fail to?
<daviator> what is inxi?
<skribblezatcha> run this daviator: sudo apt-get install inxi
<skribblezatcha> wait,  you are using 12.04 right now huh?
<daviator> yoop
<daviator> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284635/inxi-installation-on-ubuntu :)
<skribblezatcha> ok, i dont know if inxi is in 12.04 repo's yet.
<daviator> i found how to solve that trouble
<skribblezatcha> but i can get you right to a .deb for it and you can install the .deb daviator, let me get you a link.
<Unit193> skribblezatcha: It's in the repos starting with Trusty.
<skribblezatcha> http://packages.linuxmint.com/pool/import/i/inxi/inxi_1.7.33-1_all.deb here you go daviator.
<skribblezatcha> once you install that daviator..run sudo inxi -U to update inxi..and tell me when you have done that please.
<daviator> okey
<skribblezatcha> thats what i thought Unit193..although i thought that it started with saucy.
<skribblezatcha> thanks daviator.
<daviator> i have done it
<skribblezatcha> ok cool daviator, and have you run sudo inxi -U
<daviator> skribblezatcha, yes
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, run sudo inxi -U once more to update your manpages too daviator, and tell me when thats done please.
<daviator> ok
<daviator> skribblezatcha, done
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, now here in this channel daviator run this command: /exec -o inxi -Gx
<daviator> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 4 Series Integrated Graphics Controller bus-ID 00:02.0
<daviator>            Display Server X.Org 1.11.3 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1280x800@60.0hz
<daviator>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Mobile Intel GM45 Express x86/MMX/SSE2
<daviator>            GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4 Direct Rendering Yes
<daviator> do i have to reboot?
<skribblezatcha> daviator: in synaptic enter: xserver-xorg-video-intel and tell me if you have that installed please.
<daviator> ok
<skribblezatcha> i am sure that you do..but i just want to see.
<skribblezatcha> thanks.
<daviator> yes it is installed
<skribblezatcha> ok thanks.
<daviator> thanks to you :)
<daviator> and what about audio
<daviator> i cant listen to music
<skribblezatcha> audio doesnt work when using 12.04 either?
<daviator> yoop
<skribblezatcha> it does or doesnt, sorry daviator?
<daviator> doesnt
<skribblezatcha> ok thanks.
<skribblezatcha> ok, go to your volume icon and right click on it and then go to run audio mixer and tell me when you are there please.
<daviator> why after degrading i cant hear sounds?
<skribblezatcha> i dont know daviator..thats what we are going to try and figure out. :)
<daviator> i have no volume icon :)
<daviator> but some how i execute mixer in terminal
<daviator> like audiopulse or mixer
<skribblezatcha> ok, cool. right click on your panel and go to panel, add items. when the window pops up go to audio mixer and hit add daviator.
<daviator> yes sir
<daviator> there is no item like audio mixer
<skribblezatcha> ok daviator, in terminal run this command: sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<skribblezatcha> tell me when that is installed please.
<daviator> done, sir
<skribblezatcha> ok great, brb daviator, in like a minute man. one sec.
<skribblezatcha> ok back, thanks.
<daviator> :)
<skribblezatcha> ok, now that you have that installed daviator. right click on your panel and go to panel, add new items, and find the audio mixer click on it and then go to add..and tell me when you have done that please. :)
<daviator> there is no such item
<skribblezatcha> there has to be daviator.
<daviator> i was looking for that after installation
<skribblezatcha> is there anything sound related there daviator?
<daviator> nope
<daviator> this situation makes my smiling :D
<skribblezatcha> lol
<skribblezatcha> ok run this command daviator, sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<daviator> i found it!
<skribblezatcha> nice..go ahead and install that to your panel and tell me when you have done that please daviator. :D
<daviator> it woks!! a can hear sounds :)
<skribblezatcha> ok great daviator..well then you are now good to go. lol  YAY!! lol
<daviator> thanks alot!!!!!!!!
<skribblezatcha> you are very welcome daviator..i am glad that you got it working.
<daviator> as you helped me i must to help you some how
<daviator> what can i do for you?
<daviator> i have some knoledge in developing, maybe i can help you like that?
<skribblezatcha> nothing daviator, i am good to go friend so no worries. i am going to enjoy this cup of coffee and chat a bit..and watch a good documentary or something while doing so. :)
<skribblezatcha> no i cant code or anything daviator. i am blessed to be able to use my laptop. i didnt even know that the internet existed until 2004. i was 24 yrs old when i discovered the internet existed and was actually real and not just a rumor or something to come in the future.
<daviator> you maybe study a lot
<daviator> and have no time to look after such things like internet
<skribblezatcha> then in december of 2012 yahoo chatrooms closed daviator, and i ended up looking for new places to chat..and found irc. a female on freenode told me about linux and i said 'yeah right, i am content with windows 7'. she said i think that you would like it from how you talk..and directed me to another channel on a different network.
<skribblezatcha> i hung out on that channel for a few wks while using windows, being made fun of..but accepted as part of the group. lol
<skribblezatcha> then i decided to give linux a try and to dual boot with windows and accidentally erased windows as well as my recovery partition from the laptop. i was stuck with linux. then i learned how to get windows 7 back and installed it and booted it to be sure..and then put linux back on it. i havent looked back since. :)
<daviator> its a great chance to be a part of a big team where you can talk with profesionals
<daviator> though i have dual boot with windows to
<skribblezatcha> well during that time daviator, i did other things. i didnt see the computer as anything of interest. my idea of fun was being outside..riding my pedal bike..running through the woods..things like that..and at home i didnt have a computer to mess around on..only at school..and even then i tended to stay away from them as much as possible..i preferred to use a pencil and paper to write my papers..etc.
<skribblezatcha> i agree, well now that i use a computer a bit more often and have learned a few things daviator, i do see how the internet is a valuable tool..as far as information at the fingertips as well as being able to network with others within the same field as you that you otherwise wouldnt be able to communicate with..or build relationships with.
<skribblezatcha> ok cool..yeah i decided that i didnt need windows anymore. i am actually using debian sid daviator.
<ANTHRATRAX> the installation process wont go past "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)" what do you guys think i should do?
<skribblezatcha> are you sure that you are able to boot a pae kernel ANTHRATRAX?
<daviator> i have to have dual boot, skribblezatcha, because i developing under windows
<daviator> on C#
<skribblezatcha> ok i see daviator..nice.
<ANTHRATRAX> excuse my no00bness, but i have no clue what that is
<skribblezatcha> yeah, since i am just a home user daviator, i am good to go with using linux on the daily.
<daviator> me to :)
<skribblezatcha> ok, well let me ask you this ANTHRATRAX, how old is your system if you dont mind me asking?
<daviator> i can see too, skribblezatcha, that ubuntu is more powerful then windows
<ANTHRATRAX> it's an old vbrMatrix... it's from the ( i wanna say ) early 2000's. it came stock with xp so it must have been after that released
<skribblezatcha> i agree, in many ways linux is way more powerful..or atleast gives the user way more freedom to control what happens within the system than windows does.
<ANTHRATRAX> it has a pentium 4 processor @ 2.53ghz with a gig of ram
<daviator> but i like to develop different apps under windows, skribblezatcha, but i cant understand why :)
<skribblezatcha> ok thanks ANTHRATRAX. it very well may not allow for a pae kernel to be installed on it ANTHRATRAX. there are ways to force a pae kernel to be loaded on a system..but no guarantee that it will still work. what are you using right now if you dont mind me asking..do you happen to have an older version of xubuntu installed?
<skribblezatcha> well i guess thats your niche daviator. some prefer to develop under linux and others like to develop under windows.
<ANTHRATRAX> i was using microknoppix then i switched to luninuxos for like a day and i got tired of it because i couldnt figure out how to extend the desktop without the screen looking corrupted.
<ANTHRATRAX> but to answer your question luninos
<skribblezatcha> i went with debian because i get all of the benefits of ubuntu without some of the things that i dont agree with concerning ubuntu. even the meaning of the name 'ubuntu' has deeper implications and meanings than most know about..so i decided to use debian.
<ANTHRATRAX> well that was my first try after microknoppix
<ANTHRATRAX> it wouldnt install
<koegs> is this #xubuntu-offtopic now? :)
<skribblezatcha> ok thanks ANTHRATRAX..and is it an independent distro or is based on something?
<skribblezatcha> sorry koegs.
<ANTHRATRAX> it's based on ubuntu
<skribblezatcha> ok thanks, what version of ubuntu is it based on ANTHRATRAX..if you dont mind me asking?
<daviator> now i working at university as system administrator, and at that stage when i get that job, skribblezatcha, all computers in university must be with linux os, and i have to learn more about linux `cause i have to administrate them, so this is my first exp with linux administation
<ANTHRATRAX> i think it was based off of (and i could be wrong) 13.04 or something like that
<skribblezatcha> ok cool daviator. well thats a good thing really. it gives you a chance to 'spread your wings' and to be comfortable no matter what kind of OS you are using.
<elfy> ANTHRATRAX: open a terminal and then run grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<elfy> see if pae is shown
<skribblezatcha> ok ANTHRATRAX. thanks. i wish that you knew for sure because i am trying to figure out if you can run a pae kernel..but if that is what its based on then you can run a pae kernel.
<skribblezatcha> nice elfy.
<ANTHRATRAX> alright (crtl+alt+f1 right?)
<elfy> ctrl+alt+t
<ANTHRATRAX> okay thanks
<elfy> or super+t
<ANTHRATRAX> it froze... >.>
<ANTHRATRAX> should i restart the installation process. it seems to be locked up. or should i just boot from the live cd into xfce
<daviator> how long does it locked up?
<ANTHRATRAX> it's been locked up sfor a few minutes now. cursor disappeared
<elfy> ANTHRATRAX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459527/installation-hangs-up-on-14-04
<daviator> i think that you have to wait for few minutes
<ANTHRATRAX> thank you very much
<daviator> if its wont do anything about 2 minutes try to break it up, but it`ll have some bad effects
<ANTHRATRAX> break it up?
<daviator> break it and do update again
<ANTHRATRAX> ahh okay
<elfy> ANTHRATRAX: if you're using a livecd - did you check the burn was good? hit any key when you're at the boot screen with the pic of a kbd and 'human' at the bottom
<elfy> there is an option there to check the cd
<elfy> also did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ANTHRATRAX> no i did not
<ANTHRATRAX> checking for defects now
<daviator> thanks skribblezatcha for a big help and all users that helped me to hear sounds on linux :)
<skribblezatcha>  you are very welcome daviator..i'm just glad that you got it working man. :)
<daviator> good night guys V
<ANTHRATRAX> night daviator. thank you for your help
<kostex> hi! I have a service icecast2 in my /etc/init.d/ folder.. but don't want it to start at boot-up, so I've created an icecast2.override (with 'manual' in it) in /etc/init/ but the service starts anyhow.. am I forgetting something?
<ANTHRATRAX> im just gonna go ahead and download 12.04. you think it will work?
<skribblezatcha> you can go for it and see whats up ANTHRATRAX..and you may be able to even try and upgrade from there to 14.04..but choose to boot in to the older kernel once its all upgraded. that way the newer kernel wont be an issue and yet you can still use the newer software and system upgrades.
<ANTHRATRAX> okay sweet. i have strong hopes with this one
<skribblezatcha> i do too ANTHRATRAX..hopefully that works for you.
<ANTHRATRAX> hopefully
<ANTHRATRAX> thank you for all of your help
<skribblezatcha> yw ANTHRATRAX.
<skribblezatcha> be back in a few.
<Guest21887> Having an issue with xubuntu 14.04 apt-get and software updater it tells me that the background daemon has crashed and it seems the daemon has died. any help?
<Jyoung> i have tried to run apt-get clean and autoclean and autoremove and nothing will correct it
#xubuntu 2014-06-21
<MisterAcacia> Jyoung: Have you tried restarting the daemon?
<jyoung> i was on last night to figure out if there was a way to fix a broken apt-get problem
<jyoung> my software updater and apt-get have quit working all together
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get clean && cd /var/lib/apt && sudo mv lists lists.old && sudo mkdir -p lists/partial && sudo apt-get clean && cd && sudo apt-get update ]
<jyoung> i did all of those and nothing works
<SonikkuAmerica> What error does it give?
<jyoung> it gives me a message that the background daemon has quit and that it is because the daemon has died
<SonikkuAmerica> Quitting due to inactivity?
<jyoung> it was downloading updates when it started giving the error
<jyoung> when i try to run sudo apt-get update it returns to the prompt as if nothing was activated
<SonikkuAmerica> Reboot didn't fix?
<jyoung> no it continues on reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ]?
<jyoung> tried that as well
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install -f ]?
<jyoung> tried that
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo scream-at-the-top-of-your-lungs-at-the-computer-to-WORK ]?
<jyoung> it is like apt-get or software updater needs to be reinstalled
<jyoung> haha i have not done that but i am an ex windows user so i am used to digging to find the fix to issues
<SonikkuAmerica> You could try a "dirty" reinstall by selecting "Something else" in the installer, selecting the same partition and telling it to NOT format the partition, and typing in the same username and password...
<jyoung> hmm i just did a reinstall that way to upgrade to 14.04
<jyoung> there is no way to install just a particular software from the cd?
<jyoung> could i just install the software updater from the cd?
<SonikkuAmerica> If you have the Live image selected as a source, you can reinstall apt from that...
<jyoung> hmm i do have the cd as a source
<jyoung> so if i insert the cd would it pick it up from that then?
<SonikkuAmerica> It should..
<jyoung> ok well i will try that and see if it works
<jyoung> if not i will be back lol
<jyoung> thanks for the help on this. that is the only thing i have not tried yet
<ANTHRATRAX> well i downloaded 11.04 and that seemed to work but when i ran sudo apt-get update, practally everythind 404'd
<holstein> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: its EOL
<holstein> you want 14.04..
<holstein> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ANTHRATRAX> i cant download 14.04. something about a kernel issue
<ANTHRATRAX> pae kernel
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Is that "please-I-beg-you-to-use-the-torrents"?
<holstein> nah.. i dont care if they are direct.. i say, use what works
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: you cant use 11.04
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: you can use 14.04 with pae like that..
<ANTHRATRAX> i got stuck on  "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)" during the installation process
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: you can use http://askubuntu.com/questions/450400/install-lubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-non-pae-processor .. the forcepae option
<ANTHRATRAX> oh o.o
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: dont do that during the installation process
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: just install.. dont install updates while installing.. dont do the broadcom chip.. just install *then* add wifi support
<ANTHRATRAX> oh okay. so thats all i have to do? just disable wifi in the installation process?
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: i just wait til i have the os installed til i deal with drivers like that
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: there is no need to do it all at once..
<ANTHRATRAX> well right now im booted into 11.04 and upgrading to 14.04. you think it will work because im logged into xfce?
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: dont upgrade from 11.04 to 14.04
<ANTHRATRAX> okay
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: fresh install 14.04 using the download links i gave before
<ANTHRATRAX> okay thanks
<ANTHRATRAX> holestein it still got stuck even without wifi
<bluesabre> 5
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: what got stuck where?
<holstein> the 14.04 installer? got stuck where?
<ANTHRATRAX> configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)
<ANTHRATRAX> there
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: is it stuck? or is it configuring?
<ANTHRATRAX> it looked stuck
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: looked?
<ANTHRATRAX> i waited 10 minutes
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: i mean, if its configuring, that'll look stuck.. or can
<ANTHRATRAX> is it typical for it to take long?
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: ok. what would i do? get the mini iso that will not offer to install that package
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would get the 14.04, and install as little as possible during the installation with a wired internet connect.. and the forcepae option
<ANTHRATRAX> i saw somewhere that 14.04.4 supports non-pae machines
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: there is no 14.04.4
<ANTHRATRAX> oh wait
<ANTHRATRAX> 12.04.4
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: there is 14.04 which does.. which is what you are using
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: 14.04 is.. and does. and will
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: thats not the issue you are having.. or the error you are reporting
<holstein> i would get the 14.04, and install as little as possible during the installation with a wired internet connect.. and the forcepae option
<ANTHRATRAX> how do i enable the forcepae option?
<holstein> then, you can sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: you would need to do that from the live CD you are using
<holstein> otherwise, youa re doing it wrong. and that can break the installation
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450400/install-lubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-non-pae-processor
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: "you need to boot the Live USB with the forcepae boot option and then add this option to your boot options in GRUB in the installed system to make the change permanent."
<ANTHRATRAX> how do i do that though (im kinda new to linux)
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Pentium_M_and_Celeron_M
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: this is not an "im new to linux" issue, though.. this is an, "im using legacy hardware" thing.. this would be the same if you were going to somehting like windows8.. though, windows8 might not support your hardware
<ANTHRATRAX> okay. but how do i boot the live usb with the forcepar boot option?
<holstein> ANTHRATRAX: if you read the link i gave, you'll notice that its an option you add to grub there..
<holstein> "With the Install choice high-lighted press F6. (This option needs less RAM than installing from 'Try Lubuntu')
<holstein> A menu with a number of options appears. The option 'forcepae' is not there, so press Escape to close the list.
<holstein> Now a string of options is visible, often with 'quiet' or 'quiet splash --' at the end. Add 'forcepae' to the string after the two dashes.
<holstein> ... quiet splash -- forcepae
<holstein> Press return, and the installation begins.
<ANTHRATRAX> oh okay. sorry, didnt see that link you gave me. let me give it a try
<Guido1> hello, I want to install tight vnc. I downloaded it from the tight vnc page, but don't know how to install it. How can I install it?
<Unit193> !info xtightvncviewer
<Unit193> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 48 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 583 kB, installed size 1615 kB
<Guido1> ubottu: and how do i install it?
<ubottu> Guido1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koegs> Guido1: i recommend x11vnc http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<Guido1> koegs: i gues that's a different program? I'm a bit used to tightvnc (on windows and now want to use it on linux as well and conect both)
<koegs> you can use any vnc client anyway
<koegs> but x11vnc is very reliable on ubuntu
<Unit193> I concur.
<marsupapu> "No running instance of xfce4-panel was found."
<marsupapu> Why I get this error every time I log in? It isn't very big issue, but suprisingly annoying.
<marsupapu> It gives me option to start panel along the error message, but how could I get rid of this error?
<cfhowlett> marsupapu try a second account to see if it recurs.  if not, you've got some kind of configuration in your account that's confusing things
<marsupapu> No problem with second account.
<marsupapu> Is there any way to restore xfce4-panel settings to default?
<marsupapu> I  tried the first google result but it had no effect.
<cfhowlett> marsupapu delete your .config files from your account.  logout/login  and they reset
<marsupapu> Everything in ~./config/xfce4/panel?
<cfhowlett> marsupapu yep.
<xubuntu042> I am new with this, dont know if somebodz read this
<marsupapu> cfhowlett: That didn't help.
<marsupapu> Panel didn't reset, error didn't dissappear.
<xubuntu717> hi i have a xubuntu 12.04 version while installing it shows a blurred display but after upgrading it seems ok, what is the solution for this
<xubuntu717> has anyone experienced this
<cfhowlett> marsupapu sorry.  I can say "worked for me ..."
<Guest60308> Hello! Could somebody tell me how to use single unicode-characters by number while typing in a application (e.g. Thunderbird Mail) under Xubuntu? With Unity one would use Ctrl-Shift-U followed by the unicode number ...
<GridCube> Guest60308, should be the same
<GridCube> o: its not working on 14.04
<GridCube> well, its sort of working, the shift key is making the key all shifted, so if you press ctrl-shift-u + aaaa to ffff it works
<GridCube> but if you try to use the 0-9 it fails because instead of using those it sends the alternative characters
<GridCube> using the numpad does not help
<GridCube> oh wait XD
<GridCube> i have to release the ctrl-shift after the u appears
<GridCube> silly me  ô
<GridCube> its working
<xubuntu651> hello
<xubuntu651> newbie here
<xubuntu651> using xubuntu
<xubuntu651> just installed a few days ago
<xubuntu651> i have an issue with resume from suspend
<xubuntu651> after keying-in the password
<xubuntu651> it accepts it but the screen goes blank
<xubuntu651> have to restart the machine all the time
<xubuntu651> anyone can help?
<xubuntu651> am using asus ul30a
<sveta> someone please find bug number for that issue xubuntu651 described
<sveta> also i found that with light-locker, it says 'this session is locked, i will prompt you for password in a few seconds' or something when i try to switch ttys; this is obnoxiously unconvenient as it does not actually prompt anything and i have to kill Xorg
<bluesabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> When I start my desktop I just see the mouse and nothing else
<Peyam> anybody can me with that? it's xubuntu 14.04
<holstein> Peyam: i would want to know if its my user config, or the system.. i would start by trying the guest session.. then, if all is as expected there, i would try moving or removing desktop config files from my users /home and test..
<Guest60308> @GridCube: Thank you! But here the u never appears when pressing ctrl-shift, and when I afterwards press aaaa or ffff nothing happens either.
<GridCube> Guest60308, this is in thunderbird right?
<Guest60308> GridCube, anywhere
<GridCube> Guest60308, well, its working here properly
<GridCube> Guest60308, try loging in to a session using a guest account
<GridCube> if that works then you have a setting broken somewhere
<GridCube> guest account automagically regenerate all config files
<xubuntu899> GridCube, I changed nick ;-)
<xubuntu899> You are right, when using Guest account, something is different.
<GridCube> xubuntu899, well then, you can remove the ~/.config/xfce4 folder from your everyday user and let the system respawn the config files next login, that will also get rid of any panel configuration you did and most all configs actually
<xubuntu899> In Guest-session, I used AbiWord, typing Ctrl-Shift-u, released, than 00e7, and after pressing RETURN, &ccedil; appeared
<GridCube> but the system should look and behave basically as a fresh install desktop
<xubuntu899> New to me is, that one has to press RETURN
<GridCube> xubuntu899, or space
<GridCube> you have to tell it you stoped giving it numbers
<GridCube> 򙊃 see you can make it bigger than 4 characters
<GridCube> the utf8 code
<xubuntu899> well, with Ubuntu 12.10 I would presse Ctrl-Shift-u and the unicode without releasing (num-block), and the sign appeard as soon as I released the keys.
<GridCube> xubuntu899, i guess its different here
<xubuntu899> GridCube, my Xubuntu is a few days old, i.e. fresh too
<GridCube> sure, but you see, something is wrong
<xubuntu899> yes, indeed
<xubuntu899> Thank you, GridCube. Bye
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck xubuntu899
<infinmed> hi bazhang
<infinmed> My furry hamster fat mean #defocus friend
<infinmed> Aye bazhang when ar eyou all unna unban me in #defocus
<infinmed> $njm is +b
<infinmed> Erps sorry man I thought this was #ubunutu-offtopic
<xubuntu416> Hey people  I've got new Acer E1-530 with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installed. I'm trying to connect it to the Tivoli Audio Pal bt by bluetooth. But it's not visible in the new device setup. I made my computer visible also just in case. Any ideas on what to do to get them connect? And also it doesn't find android phone or the phone computer. Thanks Asko
<GridCube> xubuntu416, go to the settings manager and find the display setting management program, there you can activate the stream to the secondary device
<GridCube> also if that fails you can tryinstalling arandrd to do the same
<xubuntu416> Hey GridCube. I didn't find that sort of settings. I did installed the program mentioned but there was nothing of that sort either. I am wondering what screen setting has to do with bluetooth anyway :) Thanks anyway :)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> right sorry XD i missread
<xubuntu416> okay :)
<GridCube> no idea on bluethoot thingies sorry :(
<woteva> help, i can't connect using usb modem huawei 1550 with networkmanager. it connects for a while and then when i browse wweb pages won't open. in windows this modem works just fine. any idea why?
<ramrebol_> Hi. How can I open each window (program) on the current desktop? I use xfce
<ramrebol_> when I run a program this start in a different desktop (I so must check in which desktop is open)
<ramrebol_> I think that every program opens on the desktop where it was open in the previous session
<nephalim> Hi guys!
<nephalim> is it possible to have a desktop session completely saved?
<nephalim> just like it works with apple laptops
<nephalim> you put it to sleep
<nephalim> and the next time you power it up, you get the exact same state restored
<holstein> yes
<nephalim> how?
<holstein> nephalim: when closing, using xfce, you should see "save session".. that will try and pull the desktop backup the way it is.. or, set startup applications..
<nephalim> but does this keep "everything", including, say, not just the URLs in the browser, but the exact state of the windows
<nephalim> it's just a restart
<holstein> nephalim: try it.. im personally not interested in that functionality, so i actually do everything i can to keep xfce from saving those sessions
<holstein> nephalim: have you tried? its at logout/shutdown.. you can check the box that says "save session"
<nephalim> yes, I've tried that
<holstein> ok.. i know of nothing else to address that funcitonality other than implementing it from scratch yourself
<nephalim> it's different from Apple, where the content of the RAM is saved to disk and then reloaded
<holstein> nephalim: you can save to ram in ubuntu
<holstein> nephalim: you can save ram to disk.. hibernate
<holstein> !hibernate
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate
<nephalim> thanks!
<holstein> nephalim: have you tried hibernate? or "suspend to disk" to see if that addresses the work flow you seek?
<nephalim> it seems that there are some issues with this functionality, though
<holstein> sure
<nephalim> uyes,  'hibernate' would be what I'm interested in
<holstein> there are issues with it in OSX as well
<nephalim> I didn't think of that term before
<holstein> with most things like that, there is a trade-off
<nephalim> this seems a bit too risky right now, so I don't want to try it
<nephalim> but thanks anyway!
<nephalim> I'll make a note and will periodically check the status of that feature, maybe with each release
<holstein> it will not be added by default likely
<holstein> whats the risk?
<nephalim> messing up the state of my machine would be the risk ;)
<nephalim> I'd rather shut down cleanly
<nephalim> when I know what I've been working on before
<nephalim> instead of having the previous state imprecisely restored
<holstein> i cant imagine what would break by trying it. but, i have proper backups since *all* hard drives fail
<nephalim> one my harddrives failed yesterday, literally 30 minutes after I had completed a backup
<holstein> good timing
<nephalim> was pretty surreal, to be honest
<nephalim> restart the machine, strange noise from the harddrive, done
<nephalim> was my last regular (non-SSD), so was probably overdue
<xubuntu295> Hello everyone!!!!
<xubuntu295> I just installed xubuntu 14!
<xubuntu295> Looks really cool
<marsupapu> It is nice.
<marsupapu> Are you new to linux?
<xubuntu295> yes
<holstein> 14.04
<xubuntu295> wow this is so cool
<xubuntu295> so fast
<xubuntu295> I have only one problem so far
<ramrebol> all new is awesome and nice
<xubuntu295> cannot shut down the computer
<holstein> xubuntu295: open a terminal, and enter "sudo halt" and see if the machine shuts down.. if not, note the error
<xubuntu295> somehow it freezes when shuting down
<holstein> xubuntu295: when runing "sudo halt" in the terminal? it freezes?
<ramrebol> xubuntu295: do you have a "log out button"?
<xubuntu295> I deed some searching...
<xubuntu295> i tried: sudo shutdown -h now
<xubuntu295> but it still freezes
<holstein> xubuntu295: how about, "sudo halt" ? friend?
<xubuntu295> ok
<holstein> xubuntu295: please open a terminal, and run "sudo halt" and note messages and share them, please
<xubuntu295> i will try it now
<xubuntu295> ok thanks
<psx_> Hello guys I'm back
<psx_> I tried te 'sudo halt' command but still the cumputer freezes
<psx_> on shut down
<holstein> psx_: any messages?
<holstein> psx_: what hardware are you using?
<psx_> no error messages, just the xubuntu splash screen
<holstein> psx_: you can try entering from tty, and see messages. but, what hardware are you using?
<holstein> psx_: please take a moment to relay what hardware you are using
<psx_> I have a fujitsu siemens epsrimo
<psx_> AMD x3 triple core
<psx_> 1 gig RAM DDR2
<psx_> nVidia geforce 6200
<psx_> amd x3 phenom 2.1 ghz
<marsupapu> So you have installed the system, you are not running from live disc/stick?
<psx_> yes I installen on dual boot with win7
<holstein> psx_: are you up to date with upgrades?
<holstein> psx_: in a terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<psx_> yes after installation of xubuntu I updated
<holstein> psx_: ok.. open the terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" please
<psx_> ok
<holstein> psx_: i would try this as well.. seems likely
<holstein> line in /etc/default/grub, change to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"" from "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<holstein> #4 here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217602
<holstein> psx_: igrnore the first few. they are not correct..
<psx_> I did the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> psx_: ok.. so, try the other suggestion.. #4 from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217602 please
<psx_> ok
<holstein> psx_: you'll edit /etc/default/grub
<holstein> psx_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<holstein> psx_: then, you run "sudo update-grub".. then, "sudo reboot"
<holstein> then, test, of course..
<psx_> so to edit the  /etc/default/grub  I have to put the command :   sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<holstein> psx_: thats one way
<psx_> ok
<holstein> psx_: sudo is "run as root, which you need permission to edit the file.. nano is an editor, and that is the path to the file you need to edit
<holstein> you can use "gksudo mousepad" or whatever else you choose..
<holstein> gksudo gedit.. whatever
<starrats> I use mousepad or gedit
<psx_> ok now I have to add: 'acpi=off' to that line right?
<holstein> psx_: no
<holstein> psx_: you read the 4th post as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217602 and make it *identical*
<psx_> ok
<holstein> psx_: share your file, and your changes if you have any question
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psx_> exuse me but I am new to linux
<psx_> I cannot edit the code
<holstein> psx_: sure.. but, you need to ask a question, with detail. thats a statement
<psx_> So Iam trying to replace the line : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  with     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<psx_> how can I do it?
<holstein> psx_: thats what i read at the link i gave.. is that what you read?
<psx_> yes man
<holstein> psx_: i would use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" and edit the line
<psx_> i did that
<psx_> how can I edit the line,
<psx_> sorry I am new to this
<holstein> psx_: if its odd, use something else, friend
<holstein> psx_: gksudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<holstein> psx_: does that look more familiar?
<psx_> the program 'gksudo' is not installed
<holstein> psx_: ok? are you comfortable installing it?
<holstein> psx_: if no, just try this..
<holstein> sudo mousepad
<psx_> ok I got it now I am editing the line with nano
<psx_> I edited the line, should I save it now
<holstein> psx_: you'll need to, in order for the file to be edited
<holstein> control o should save
<psx_> ok
<holstein> or, offer to save
<psx_> then I will run: sudo grub-update
<holstein> no
<holstein> "sudo update-grub"
<psx_> than it is wrong in th tutorial
<holstein> psx_: how about this.. open a terminal, and run them both!
<psx_> ok
<holstein> psx_: one will work, and one wont..
<holstein> then, you can reboot and test..
<psx_> thanks for your patience Holstein! :-)
<psx_> you were right
<holstein> :)
<psx_> now I will reboot
<psx_> see you in a bit
<xubuntu413> Any network configuring manual for beginners? I want tol
<xubuntu413> Any network configuring manual for beginners? I want to make my files and printers available both ways windows xubuntu
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<xubuntu413> many thanks obottu. I'll use those links.
<xubuntu413> for this, do i should consider my xubuntu as a server?
<meek_geek> how r u ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is the Quassel tray icon no longer compatible with XFCE? I know it's not with Unity, but it does work in GNOME
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1205903
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235754 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1205903 quassel-* entry missing from indicator plugin (envelope), and tray icon doesn't work." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<psx_> Hello people
<psx_> back again :(
<psx_> with the shut down problem
<psx_> Holstein I tried everything but nothing worked
<psx_> maybe I shuld install the 64 bit version
<xubuntu413> too difficult for a beginner like me <ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<xubuntu413> any other idea? I tried but with no success at all
<starrats> holstein did psx_ get his grub problem fixed?  Just curious, had to leave for a bit and missed the tail end
<holstein> starrats: not sure..
<starrats> ah okay
#xubuntu 2014-06-22
<xubuntu045> hello all.
<xubuntu045> does anybody know how to turn off the login scr in xubuntu
<holstein> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<holstein> ^ thats the one
<xubuntu045> pls. how do I turn off the login screeen
<holstein> xubuntu045: the link above shows how to boot to text only mode, friend
<holstein> xubuntu045: you would read, and enable it, but adding the kernel line in the grub menu..
<holstein> by adding*
<xubuntu045> I will try that, thanks a lot holstein
<bluedice> hi
<bluedice> I UPGRADE MY XUBUNTU FROM 13.10 TO 14.04 BUT WISKER MENU DONT WORK
<bazhang_> no caps please bluedice
<cfhowlett> bluedice NO NEED TO SCREAM!
<bluedice> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME
<bluedice> PLEASE
<bazhang_> bluedice, stop with the caps
<cfhowlett> bluedice stop all caps and maybe
<vrkalak> Don't say, "Hello" and Don't ask- if you can ask -- just ask.  Then, be patient!
<bluedice> OK
<bluedice> I'L WAIT THANKS
<bluedice> :d
<bluedice> what caps
<bluedice> ?
<xubuntu253> buondi
<xubuntu253> qualcuno puo darmi una mano per un problema
<bazhang_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu253> ciao
<marsupapu> Is there any way to set panel to autohide so, that it only hides when window covers it?
<deshipu> marsupapu: no
<marsupapu> That is too sad.
<deshipu> marsupapu: but I think I manageed to set it so that it can be covered by otherbwindows
<marsupapu> Maybe, but that isn't what I want. In gnome 2, if I remember correctly, was a function (bug?) that when no windows was open, all panels were visible.
<marsupapu> I have a autohide panel as a launcher in left side of the screen and I thought it might have been nice to have it visible when no windows are open.
<photonios> any dev guys around?
<ochosi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ochosi> photonios: ^
<photonios> my bad, I am experiencing this weird bug; when I grab a window (like chrome) that is maximized (with the mouse) it will automatically resize back to the size it was before being maximized.. this however only works on the primary screen, but not on my second screen.. I'd like to fix this, but I am unsure whether this is actually a bug, and in which system, would that be Xubuntu code, or Xfce, or even X?
<ochosi> photonios: it's xfwm4 that handles all that. there recently has been a fix for a problem like that, let me dig up the commit..
<ochosi> humm, not sure it'll actually fix your issue: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/commit/?id=ce17bcde01c54d4f20598251f0800c5aa1d646bd
<ochosi> however, you can always try to build xfwm4 from git and then run it
<ochosi> basically clone the repo, do "sudo apt-get build-dep xfwm4", then ./autogen.sh and make
<ochosi> then you can run it from the directory (./src/xfwm4 --replace)
<photonios> Hmm, I'll give it a go
<ochosi> if that still doesn
<ochosi> t fix it, report a bug on bugs.xfce.org against xfwm4
<ochosi> don
<ochosi> arg, stupid enter-key...
<ochosi> don't expect a fix popping up there very swiftly or even at all, xfwm4 is currently a bit unmaintained
<photonios> how do you mean unmaintained? like no activity?
<ochosi> like no active maintainer
<photonios> if the fix you just pointed to doesn't work I'll try fixing it myself
<ochosi> that'd be great
<photonios> that's too bad actually, I have come across some other strange bugs that seem related to xfwm4
<photonios> haven't gotten around to verifying them
<ochosi> i guess patches are welcome
<photonios> would be weird if they weren't ... +1 on the build process for xfwm4, smooth
<photonios> holy crap, master is broken like hell
<photonios> ok that build of xfwm4 totally screwed up
<Pappaaaai> Hi
<Pappaaaai> After loggin into xubuntu all I can see is the mouse pointer and the background
<Pappaaaai> Does anyone know how I can fix it?
<bluesabre> Pappaaaai: so, no panel?
<Pappaaaai> no panel at all
<Pappaaaai> only background and the mouse
<bluesabre> ok, does Alt+F2 start the run dialog?
<Pappaaaai> Im an this computer. it's a dual OS. im on windows. How can I log in to it, fixing it and chatting with u at the same time? is it possible?
<Pappaaaai> would be much easier
<bluesabre> ah
<Pappaaaai> how do I do?
<bluesabre> well, if Alt+F2 starts the Application Finder, you can start firefox from there
<Pappaaaai> okej thanks. will be back
<bluesabre> ok
<Pappaaai> Hi again
<Pappaaai> no it doesnt work. I'm on irssi. I presssed ctrl+alt+F1 and run irssi from there
<Pappaaai> What do I do now?
<Pappaaai> bluesabre: are you there?
<bluesabre> hey Papppaaai
<Pappaaai> Hey. we just talked right+
<bluesabre> yes
<Pappaaai> do you what I should do now?
<bluesabre> is this a fresh installation, or a problem that just started happening?
<Pappaaai> it is fresh. but it happend yestarday too and that was a fresh install
<Pappaaai> not*
<Pappaaai> was not*
<Pappaaai> I have dual screen using hdmi
<bluesabre> ok
<Pappaaai> and it is same picture
<Pappaaai> When I drag out the hdmi cale it changes nothing
<bluesabre> ok, not sure what to do in this case
<Pappaaai> okej :(
<bluesabre> one of the other support guys might be around if you hang out in the channel
<bluesabre> I usually don't speak up here :)
<xubuntu869> Hello bluesabre, my handle is bbop; you asked me to head over to this chat portal regarding the suspend bug on ubuntu 14.04
<bluesabre> hey bbop
<xubuntu869> of course that's not my real name, but I prefer to not give my real name on public forums, I hope that's ok
<bluesabre> np
<xubuntu869> cool. So what can I do to help here.
<xubuntu869> ?
<bluesabre> so first question, when exactly does the black screen occur?  Do you see the login screen, or is it after you login?
<xubuntu869> there's no login screen. When I suspend, everything looks normal. it powers down and the screen goes blank, as it should.
<xubuntu869> when I try to wake it up, I can hear that the hardware is turning on, and the fan starts going. The screen itself is "on" so to speak, but blank.
<xubuntu869> I can only see the white cursor of the mouse.
<Pappaaai> xubuntu869: try ctrl+alt+f1 and write sudo restart lightdm
<xubuntu869> (there was one time when I could see the faded outline of the top-right menu, but couldn't do anything with it)
<xubuntu869> there was never any login screen
<xubuntu869> tried that
<xubuntu869> ctrl+alt+F[1-6] doesn't do anything
<bluesabre> ok, so I think this is a separate issue then
<xubuntu869> keyboard _seems_ inactive
<bluesabre> what gfx card/drivers are you using?
<xubuntu869> not sure, I think NVIDIA... hold on a sec.
<bluesabre> ok
<xubuntu869> $ lspci | grep VGA 02:00.0 VGA  yields : compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1)
<xubuntu869> sorry, I mistyped that, the output from this command:
<xubuntu869> lspci | grep DVI
<xubuntu869> was this:
<xubuntu869> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1)
<bluesabre> ok, and are you using the nouveau drivers (default) or nvidia? You can check which is selected from Settings Manager -> Additional Drivers
<xubuntu869> argh... correction again, grepped for VGA, not DVI
<bluesabre> :)
<xubuntu869> I don't see "Additional Drivers" in system settings
<bluesabre> should be listed under "Hardware", can you install "inxi" and then run "inxi -G"
<xubuntu869> k... when entering :
<xubuntu869> $ inxi -G
<xubuntu869> I get:
<xubuntu869> Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA GF119 [GeForce GT 610]             X.Org: 1.15.1 drivers: nouveau (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 1680x1050@59.9hz, 1920x1080@60.0hz             GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on NVD9 GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3
<xubuntu869> Keep in mind, I just updated from 12.04 to 14.04 recently, and I haven't messed with any of the drivers thus far.
<xubuntu869> So pretty much everything should be the default upon installation.
<bluesabre> ok
<bluesabre> since you don't see "Additional Drivers", is "Software & Updates" listed in the Settings Manager?
<xubuntu869> When you say "Settings Manager", you mean the "System settings" program right? (i.e. the icon has a wrench on top of a gear on the left panel)
<xubuntu869> and yes, "Software and updates" is visible there
<xubuntu869> ah, and I see "Additional drivers" there
<bluesabre> cool, and just checking, are you using Xubuntu or Ubuntu/something else?
<xubuntu869> when I go to the "Additional Drivers" panel, the button that's ticked says "Using X.Org X server -nouveay display ... (open source)
<xubuntu869> Nope. just "regular", I guess.
<xubuntu869> I went to the ubuntu site to install the latest version 14.04
<bluesabre> so, probably Ubuntu
<xubuntu869> i.e., the one that I got here : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<bluesabre> ok, so this is not a light-locker problem, but I can probably help.  Sounds like a compositor-related issue.  If you select the "Using NVIDIA... (Proprietary/tested)" option from Additional Drivers and restart, your situation will probaly improve
<xubuntu869> ok, that's "applying" now.
<bluesabre> ok, that should sort the issue for you.  There has been some confusion with Ubuntu's new lock screen getting confused with Xubuntu's new lock screen
<xubuntu869> ok, it now says "1 proprietary driver in use"
<xubuntu869> Shall I try suspending and waking up and see what happens?
<bluesabre> ok, you'll need to restart for changes to take effect
<xubuntu869> or do I need to restart first?
<xubuntu869> ok, I'll restart, then try suspending, and then log back into this chat and tell you what happened.
<xubuntu869> brb
<bluesabre> ok, thx
<xubuntu864> hey bluesabre. I'm back.  it worked
<bluesabre> awesome, glad to hear
<xubuntu864> I was able to suspend, wake up, and start working right away
<xubuntu864> thanks for your help
<bluesabre> can you leave another comment on that bug stating that the issue is not actually light-locker?
<xubuntu864> If I understand correctly, this issue was unique to my system...?
<bluesabre> It's a bug with Unity
<bluesabre> if you want to follow through, you might check on the #ubuntu support channel and see if they know which bug it is
<xubuntu864> Sure,... I'm not exactly sure what the distinction is, but would it be helpful for me to switch back to the open-source driver and do more testing?
<bluesabre> it may be
<xubuntu864> if that's not helpful, then i'm happy to just say "It's working for me" and be done with it, but if testing on my system can be of help, I'm willing to do that
<bluesabre> cool
<bluesabre> type "/join #ubuntu" to join their channel
<xubuntu864> k
<xubuntu864> joined
<xubuntu510> Hello everyone ! i m beginer on XUBUNTU and linux....i m trying to install xubuntu on my old PC (designed for XP....amd sempron) and it is blocked on the step (bcmwl-kernel-source).....but allows me to use this internet windows ?    is it normal? and does it takes more than half an hour to pass thie step ? :-)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu510 yes it's normal.  I don't fully understand, but there's some kind of universal wifi driver while in live mode.  once you skip this step, it should rapidly install
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a way to have Thunar display the dir tree at the top of the window like Nemo or Nautilus?
<SonikkuAmerica> Question still stands.
<bazhang_> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/preferences  seems not at the top SonikkuAmerica
<brasileiro> hi, how do I change from gnome (ubuntu) to xfce4 (xubuntu)?
<SonikkuAmerica> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<brasileiro> SonikkuAmerica, thanks =)
<bazhang_> install the xubuntu-desktop package brasileiro
<bazhang_> then select at login
<SonikkuAmerica> Although I'd just replace your system with an Xubuntu system via Live image if you want it 100% pure
<brasileiro> SonikkuAmerica, it's just to remove the useless software from Ubuntu that are already replaced by Xubuntu, mostly Gnome stuff I guess?
<brasileiro> SonikkuAmerica, found this https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative seems exacly what I wanted =)
<elfy> that purexfce link is out of date now
<brasileiro> elfy, yeap, that's what i thought..
<olbi> Hi guys, I have problem with my OpenVPN, on Windows it works fine but on Ubuntu NetworkManager doesn't support Keepalive. How I could resolve it? I'm using the same configuration file
<madlybad> hello
<madlybad> Where is possible to adjust SCREEN BRIGHTNESS, in Xubuntu 14.04?
<ochosi> madlybad: if it's a laptop you're on, you should be able to use the brightness keys on the keyboard
<ochosi> (it's also possible that there's no support in linux for your laptop's display, in case the buttons don't work)
<ochosi> you can also install xfce4-power-manager-plugins and then add the brightness-plugin to the panel and try to change the brightness via that
<madlybad> ochosi: Yes, I use laptop(netbook). I'm not able to use keyboard option :(
<ochosi> so if nothing happens, try the alternative
<ochosi> install the package, then right-click the panel and click "add new items"
<ochosi> then select the brightness plugin and try to adjust it with the plugin
<madlybad> happens nothing with this pugin, too :(
<ochosi> then i guess you're out of luck...
<ochosi> at least i wouldn't know of any other way
<madlybad> me too :(
<gruntz> Hi. In my crontab file (crontab -e) I have a following line: "*/3 *  *   *   *     /bin/rm -rf /home/gruntz/.local/share/Trash/*", but still when I go to trash:/// in Thunar I see all files I have deleted, and /home/gruntz/.local/share/Trash/ is empty
<olbi> Hi guys, I have problem with my OpenVPN, on Windows it works fine but on Ubuntu NetworkManager doesn't support Keepalive. How I could resolve it? I'm using the same configuration file
<olbi> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=651657 - it's good to know that my problem is 4 years old and no1 could fix it :)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 651657 in VPN: OpenVPN "OpenVPN - unable to specify values for "ping" or "ping-exit" or related options" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<daviator> hello
<daviator> can someone explain how to configure vpn connection on xubuntu 12.04
<daviator> and do i need such safe network configuration for just looking films in internet?
<gruntz> Hi. In my crontab file (crontab -e) I have a following line: "*/3 *  *   *   *     /bin/rm -rf /home/gruntz/.local/share/Trash/*", but still when I go to trash:/// in Thunar I see all files I have deleted, and /home/gruntz/.local/share/Trash/ is empty. Where are files that trash:/// in thunar shows?
<nagev> Hi, how do I get gparted and other hidden items to show in the Whisper menu?
<scinawa> hi
<scinawa> I have tried to run the install twice, downloading each time a new iso, but after the login the resolutions is 1024x768 and the mouse and the keyboard of my laptop do not work. what can i do?
<snuggyfoofy> scinawa, you can try searching the Ubuntu forums for topics related to your specific laptop manufacture/model. Someone may have had the same problem and found a solution.
<snuggyfoofy> You can check if it's on http://linux-laptop.net
#xubuntu 2015-06-15
<nomic> alsamixer
<nomic> controls sound v well ..
<RJ45> ObrienDave: I'm really not sure, it's just the default Volume Control settings that come with Xubuntu
<RJ45> yeah I think it's alsamixer
<knome> alsamixer is a terminal app
<RJ45> oh right, so it is
<RJ45> what's the stock one that comes with Xubuntu? Pulse-something?
<knome> pavucontrol or pulseaudio volume control
<RJ45> probably that, yep
<RJ45> any ideas why the sound level indicators aren't working?, should I try downgrading the package?
<RJ45> ..sure the application sound level indicators arn't 'essential' to hear sound, but I would like them working, they're useful for troubleshooting sound devices
<xubuntu35w> Hello all, I was wondering if it's possible under Xubuntu to 'lock' the desktop icons in place? Mine seem to shuffle around between reboots/rearranging them. Its fairly minor but I like to arrange mine in a certain order.
<xubuntu35w> While I'm at it, I haven't had much success with getting the keyboard backlight and function keys to work on this Asus F550ZE. Is there any resource someone could point out? I've read a few snippets relating to the /sys devices section but I suspect this laptop might not be supported yet.
<xubuntu86w> hello
<xubuntu86w> could anybode help me to boot xubuntu only in console mode?
<xubuntu86w> when I try to boot xubuntu with graphical iunterface it frezees so I want to start xubuntu with console mode only
<xubuntu35w> you could try using CTRL-ALT-F1 to see if it switches to another virtual console, or add 'single' to the kernel command line via grub? I think the recovery mode option will also boot to only text mode if that is an option
<xubuntu86w> I prefer from the grub
<xubuntu86w> can I modify the grub directly?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu86w, of course.
<xubuntu35w> you can do it as a one-off I believe, or modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg i think
<cfhowlett> !grub | xubuntu86w
<ubottu> xubuntu86w: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xubuntu86w> I read that I cant add a line editing the grub with ctrl + e
<xubuntu35w> if you've got a 'live' CD handy of some kind you can use that to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<xubuntu35w> athough the (e)dit option should work too
<xubuntu86w> yes so throught the edit option what I need to modify
<xubuntu86w> to boot on console mode?
<xubuntu35w> at the end of the 'kernel' line, add a space then the letter 'S' or 'Single'
<xubuntu35w> that'll boot into single user mode without X11 and you can fix things up a bit
<xubuntu86w> thank you
<xubuntu86w> !!!!
<xubuntu35w> np
<Reptilia> How do i make Xubuntu "remember" the brightness level settings i have made? On every new boot i have to reduce the brightness, since it does not remember my setup. Also, i can't find a GUI for setting brightness levels.
<nomic> i just reduce it
<nomic> isn't prob.
<nomic> saw something on web that there is a way to have them set
<sheldonh> when i press Ctrl-Alt-L to lock screen on xubuntu 15.04, the screen goes white. if i click, i see the expected, beautiful lock screen. how can i make it go straight to the lock screen, skipping the disturbing white screen?
<sheldonh> ah. my problem with ugly white lock screen is a known issue: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#White_screen_after_upgrading_the_GTK_greeter_to_2.0.0
<xubuntu64w> I have a 2006 MacBook Pro that has been running ubuntu for a while. I had to change the video driver to "nomodeset" in grub to get it to boot. All has been fine until the most recent update. Now it won't boot. After the update I had to switch back to the "nomodeset" setting and got video to return but now it pauses on the "ubuntu" screen with the spinning circle (which stopped animating). Any suggestions? Thanks
<xubuntu80w> Hello is anybody here?
<genii> xubuntu80w: Better to just ask whatever question you need help with to the channel in general, and then see if someone knows an answer
<xubuntu80w> When i launch a program there is no notification that program is loading. Spinning circle appears only if i move my mouse over the top xfce panel
<xubuntu80w> if it's on the desktop or a already open window spinning circle dissapears
<xubuntu80w> it looks like that it affects only me. I looked on youtube and for others it works fine
<xubuntu80w> it's a bit annoying because you don't know if you clicked that program or not
<xubuntu80w> when there is no indication if it's launched
<ibouvousaime> Hi,
<ibouvousaime> I was wondering if there is any program for linux that can measure an angle of an image on the desktop such as MB-Ruler for windows. Anybody can help me with this?
<ibouvousaime> Thanks
<genii> !info screenruler
<ubottu> screenruler (source: screenruler): measure objects on screen with a variety of metrics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.960+bzr41-1.2 (vivid), package size 18 kB, installed size 157 kB
<genii> That's probably the closest equivalent in *buntu
<ibouvousaime> can it measure angles too ?
<genii> No idea, never used it
<ibouvousaime> it doest seem to have that feature but thanks guys this can still be useful for me
<RJ45> After upgrading to 14.04, in the Sound Settings (pavucontrol), none of the sound level indicators are working (blue strips that bounce with sound), how do I fix this?
<umarmunir94> hi guys
<umarmunir94> I have just installed xubuntu for the first time, because manjaro crashed during update
<umarmunir94> it isn't detecting my wifi by Fn + F2 (wifi button) and there are no drivers in the list
<umarmunir94> should I reinstall manjaro or is there a workaround?
<umarmunir94> skald?
<umarmunir94> can u help me?
<umarmunir94> feeling left alone in xubuntu community
<GridCube> 4 minutes
<ibouvousaime> can you provide more information about the wifi device ?
<ibouvousaime> umarmunir94
<GridCube> he quit
<idrism> hello
<ibouvousaime> hello idrism
<idrism> just wanted to greet everyone since I am new here.
<knome> idrism, if you have a support question, just ask; if you want to chat generally (and don't have a support question), you can join our offtopic channel #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu13w> Hi !
<xubuntu13w> I have a question about Xubuntu
<xubuntu13w> nd I'm a beginner...
<xubuntu13w> so sorry if I ask stupid questions..
<xubuntu13w> how to set p the workspaces in Xubuntu?
<xubuntu13w> set up..
<xubuntu13w> anybody here??
<brainwash_> yes
<brainwash_> try Settings Manager > Workspaces
<xubuntu13w> i did
<xubuntu13w> but my problem is that if I put an application in 1 workspace
<xubuntu13w> when I will click on another workspace the application will be there
<brainwash_> then you should describe your problem in more detail
<xubuntu13w> what I dont want..
<xubuntu13w> ok.. sorry...
<xubuntu13w> so my problem is that an application which is in workspace 1 will also appear if I change the workspace
<brainwash_> the application? any or a particular one?
<xubuntu13w> any applications...
<xubuntu13w> for example... if I pt thunderbird in workspace (W1)
<xubuntu13w> and if I click on W2 thunderbird will be in W2
<brainwash_> right click on the title bar and check if the app is set to be visible in all workspaces
<xubuntu13w> yes it is
<xubuntu13w> s I should uncheck it I suppose
<brainwash_> maybe there is a setting to enable this behavior, it should be disabled by default though
<brainwash_> check settings manager > window manager (tweaks)
<xubuntu13w> ok
<xubuntu13w> thanks
<brainwash_> you're welcome :)
<xubuntu13w> now I have another problem
<xubuntu13w> with the workspace
<xubuntu13w> they dont appear anymore
<xubuntu13w> :(
<xubuntu13w> I have the workspace icon on my panel
<xubuntu13w> and when I click on it nothing happens
<xubuntu13w> just a window showing me how many workspaces I have
<xubuntu69w> Hi guys,
<xubuntu69w> can anybody help me with encryption?
<xubuntu69w> i will like some informations..
<xubuntu69w> I have a laptop with 1 hard drive and 2 partitions...
<xubuntu69w> 1 partition for windows 8.1 and the other one for Xubuntu
<xubuntu69w> if I wanted to encrypt the hard drive... how to di it?
<xubuntu69w> any idea?
<nomic> there is an option to encrypt the filing system when you install ubuntu
<nomic> filing system can be either encrypted or unencrypted
<xubuntu69w> yes and I didnt choose it at the beginning...
<nomic> all I know is that you can set it up on install - not sure how thereafter
<xubuntu69w> which solution do I have now?
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<xubuntu69w> If I had chosen the option to encrypt the hard drive when installing xubuntu, it meant only the xubuntu partition would have been encrypted?
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<xubuntu69w> thanks nomic..
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<nomic> you are going to have to read up about it - better if you read up on it -- understand yourself
<nomic> there is also http://ubuntuforums.org/  this place isn't so busy .. if you create an account you can leave messages overnight - they are always attended to .. ensure you post to the correct section of the forum
<nomic> so if you have a problem that you haven't resolved in the day .. before you retire, post a message asking.
<xubuntu69w> ok
<xubuntu69w> I will do it
<xubuntu69w> I already read these links in the past
<xubuntu69w> and it is not very clear in the case of a laptop with windows 8.1 alongside Xubuntu installed..
<xubuntu69w> thanks a lot guys !
#xubuntu 2015-06-16
<iskandiar> hey
<iskandiar> bye
<Reptilia> How do i make Xubuntu remember my brightness level setup for the next boot? On every new boot i have to re-adjust the brightness to the desired level, and the OS won't remember my choice. Also, i can't find a GUI for changing the brightness on Xubuntu. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<Luyin> Reptilia for a GUI install xfce4-power-manager
<Luyin> then add brightness plugin to your panel
<Reptilia> Luyin:Thanks. Will that solve the problem with the brightness level?
<Luyin> Reptilia I don't think so, no
<Semiarty> Reptilia https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9091&p=2 post #40
<Semiarty> 39 and 40*
<Reptilia> Luyin:I can't find a brightness plugin as an option
<Luyin> Reptilia did you install the package I was referring to?
<Reptilia> Luyin:Yup, and the terminal printed that "xfce4-power-manager" was in the latest version
<Reptilia> Semiarty:Thanks, but...i want to make it work in the "regular way". If i don't find a regular way, i will try that for sure :)
<Luyin> Reptilia I've only got the german interface, so don't know what the correct name is, but it might be something like "power management"
<Reptilia> Luyin:Yup, i already have that plugin on my panel, but there it only shows the battery percentage, no brightness options.
<Luyin> Reptilia you ought to be able to scroll the mouse scroll wheel on the panel symbol to increase/decrease display brightness, and you should be able to click on the symbol to see brightness options
<Reptilia> Luyin:Nope, there is no such thing
<Luyin> Reptilia http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/panel-plugin
<Reptilia> Luyin:Yup i know, it used to be fine on previous versions, i have recently noticed that the brightness slider is gone.
<Reptilia> Luyin:I have been setting it manually on every boot, but got tired of doing that all the time
<Luyin> what happened before you noticed the slider was gone? did you do a full system upgrade, installed/removed any packages?
<Reptilia> Luyin:Full sys update no, but i've done several updates
<Luyin> Reptilia try doing a full upgrade (sudo apt upadte && sudo apt dist-upgrade), reboot, and try again. if that doesn't work, you might want to file a bug report. I have no idea what else could cause this. someone else might have a better idea, though
<Reptilia> Luyin:Actually there wasn't a brightness slider since i've installed the OS, but the OS used to remember my brightness level setup, so i didn't have to set it again on every boot. I think an update ~ 10 days ago changed this.
<Luyin> Reptilia which ubuntu version have you got installed?
<Reptilia> 14.04
<Reptilia> I've done the update, as you suggested
<Reptilia> rebooting
<Reptilia> Luyin:Nah, still the same
<Luyin> Reptilia I'm just checking whether the slider ought to be at a different place in XFCE 4.10, since I'm on 4.12 here via ppa. wait a sec
<Reptilia> Luyin:Sure
<Meerkat> From my experience 14.04 has never saved my brightness setting between boots.
<Luyin> Reptilia seems like also in 4.10 the xfce4-power-manager is responsible for the brightness plugin. so there should be a brightness plugin somewhere in your panel items
<Luyin> if it isn't, I have no idea why yours isn't showing
<Reptilia> Well, i will do a 15.04 update then
<Reptilia> Since Meerkat also said that he has encountered the same problem
<Reptilia> on 14.04
<Meerkat> it's more that I haven't encountered a working 14.04 version yet
<Reptilia> Meerkat:Haha :D
<Luyin> I've changed my cursor theme to dmz black. but on some elements, like the window panes, in hexchat, and on the xfdesktop, I still get the white dmz cursor. how can I fix that?
<Reptilia> I've updated to 14.10 and again, there is no brightness slider.
<ochosi> Reptilia: i'm not sure what version of xfce4-power-manager we shipped in 14.10, but the one in 15.04 has a brightness slider
<ochosi> the panel plugin you're looking for is called "Power Manager Plugin"
<Reptilia> ochosi:Yup, that's the one without the brightness slider. Thanks
<Reptilia> ochosi:Cool theme colors in 14.10 btw (the default purple :))
<ochosi> thanks :)
<Reptilia> purple/rose
<ochosi> 14.10 was already so long ago i practically forgot about it already ;)
<Reptilia> ochosi:Also, i've noticed that the app execution time is lowered
<ochosi> we didn't do anything about that though. at least not specifically
<Reptilia> Yeah, but it's noticeable, don't know what could be the cause
<Reptilia> Like, it's more instant :D
<Reptilia> ochosi:K, i will update to 15.04 then
<Meerkat> can we get that slider backported to 14.04?
<ochosi> Meerkat: you can do that at your own risk by using some of our PPAs, but we won't do that
<ochosi> 14.04 is about stability, and there's some risk things will go awry with xfpm and light-locker
<Meerkat> I understand. Has any work for 16.04 begun? Even at a planning stage?
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, WIP
<Reptiliah> ochosi:What about the #1395720 bug? Have you resolved the issue?
<Reptiliah> ochosi:This is the first time i am reading release notes, lol
<ochosi> Meerkat: 15.10 is the next release
<brainwash> bug 1395720
<ubottu> bug 1395720 in catfish (Ubuntu) "authentication in livesession accepts any value as password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395720
<ochosi> that's not even a bug imo
<Reptiliah> ochosi:You're right. A Live session, lol. Forgot what a live session was
<Meerkat> what is catfish used for?
<bazhang> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): File searching tool which is configurable via the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (vivid), package size 76 kB, installed size 807 kB
<Reptilia> ochosi:Nope, the brightness slider is missing again, after the 15.04 update. xfce4-power-manager says it's in the latest version
<ochosi> Reptilia: then it's possible your display brightness control isn't supported, sry
<Reptilia> ochosi:hmm
<Reptilia> Is it safe to remove xfce4-power-manager, and install it again?
<Reptilia> Is it safe to remove xfce4-power-manager, and install it again?
<Reptilia> Xubuntu 15.04 will show the brightness slider while i am in a Guest Session. The whole look of the window that opens when i click on the battery icon, is different from the one on my usr account.
<Reptilia> Xubuntu 15.04 will show the brightness slider while i am in a Guest Session. The whole look of the window that opens when i click on the battery icon, is different from the one on my usr account.
<Reptilia> Xubuntu 15.04 will show the brightness slider while i am in a Guest Session. The whole look of the window that opens when i click on the battery icon, is different from the one on my usr account.
<GridCube> Reptilia: if you upgraded your system you might be carrying old desktop theme configs, you can delete those and relogin, you will get the exact same desktop than guest
<GridCube> its just common sense not to overwrite them, usually people changes the desktop theme to their liking, like adding more launchers and what not
<GridCube> i personally like to use my panels in vertical mode P:
<Reptilia> GridCube:All right then, how do i delete the old desktop theme configuration?
<GridCube> Reptilia: rename or delete ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<GridCube> and relog
<GridCube> in fact if you just delete the whole ~/.config/xfce4 you will get the desktop reseted as if its the first boot :)
<Reptilia> GridCube:What is the usage of "~"?
<GridCube> ~ means /home/yourusername/
<Reptilia> thanks
<GridCube> or whatever is your home, if you are root in other OSs it could also mean /root/, its basically the home folder for the current user
<GridCube> its like . and .., which means "in this directory" and "in they up directory to this one" thats why you cd .. :D
<GridCube> thats also why you execute scripts by ./script.sh, becase the . means "excute this file in this directory" P:
<GridCube> Reptilia: notice how if you open a terminal it will say something like, rept@tilia:~$ as your prompt :)
<GridCube> but if you cd anywhere else the ~ changes to the current directory name :D
<Reptilia> GridCube:Damn, i didn't know that's the reason for the ./ thing :D
<GridCube> :D
<Reptilia> GridCube:I have been using that while i was the C course at my uni
<GridCube> :)
<Reptilia> while i was learning*
<Reptilia> thanks
<GridCube> its simple things like this that i find awesome of the linuxverse, almost everything has a why
<Reptilia> GridCube:Yeah, i found Linux interesting because of that, too
<GridCube> and now you can understand this joke: ~ sweet ~
<GridCube> :D
<Reptilia> haha
<Reptilia> :D
<Reptilia> GridCube:So, if i reset everything, where are the files that are not @ the Desktop, will be moved to?
<GridCube> Reptilia: in theory you can use stuff like that when programming, you say you give your program a config file, but you dont know how the username will be, so you need to get the config file from somewhere, you program your program to get the configfile from ~/.config/myprogram, and so you dont bother to learn the username
<Reptilia> damn, what a bad formulated question.
<GridCube> Reptilia: your files are not touched
<GridCube> the ones that are missing respawn
<Reptilia> respawn hahahaha
<GridCube> but the rest remains exactly the same, you are the one deleting or renaming
<Reptilia> kk
<Reptilia> thanks
<Reptilia> GridCube:Rebooting, brb
<GridCube> no need to reboot...
<GridCube> too late XD
<Reptilia> GridCube:Nothing is reseted
<GridCube> o:
<Reptilia> I have deleted the whole xfce4 folder
<GridCube> btw you dont need to do a full reboot, just login off and on again should do the trick
<Reptilia> kk
<GridCube> how weird
<Reptilia> any ideas? :)
<GridCube> are your panels and your desktop background the same as before the change?
<TheRotundGollumB> test
<Reptilia> GridCube:Yes
<GridCube> test failed
<TheRotundGollumB> it did not
<GridCube> Reptilia: mmm
<GridCube> yes it did
<Reptilia> When you wrote "test", the separator line moved
<TheRotundGollumB> bugger. back to the drawing slate
<TheRotundGollumB> i will whip the gnome responsible
<GridCube> Reptilia: thats cos' his nic is pretty long
<Reptilia> Oh, the client got accustomed to his long nickname
<Reptilia> hahahaha
<GridCube> Reptilia: i think you  need to delete the files while not running them
<GridCube> like from guest
<Reptilia> GridCube:All right, i will do that
<GridCube> or log off go to a terminal alt-f1 and login and mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4old
<GridCube> ah
<ShortGollum> i have corruption when my xubuntu screensaver is interrupted. I will pay one potato if someone solves it
<Reptilia> GridCube:Hmm, i've noticed this now
<ShortGollum> i also have no keyboard lights. two potatoes for that one
<GridCube> Reptilia:  or log off go to a terminal alt-f1 and login and mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4old
<Reptilia> GridCube:In GuestSession, i have 2 battery icons. One is dark grey, and is the same as here on my usr account, and one is white and has the brightness slider feature.
<GridCube> ShortGollum: sorry i know nothing about those sort of things
<ShortGollum> its ok me either. i'm a bsd guy through and through
<GridCube> Reptilia: mmm, try adding the complement of the energy administrator
<ShortGollum> i think its just an ordinary laptop with manufacturers that haven't yet gone beyond binary blobs
<Reptilia> GridCube:Hmm, where do i find that?
<TRGB> this sounds like nonsense, abort rept
<GridCube> right clic on the panel > panel > add new element
<TRGB> don't stare him in the eyes
<TRGB> he'll be able to control you
<TRGB> why is my nick not changing?
<GridCube> TRGB: theres an issue with light locker and screensavers, its recommended to use one or the other
<GridCube> i dunno
<TRGB> oh ok
<TRGB> is it sufficient ot apt=remove light-locker or simeimalr?
<TRGB> similar*
<GridCube> i guess so, you are under your own responsability if you do based on the passing opinion of one dude on an irc channel
<TRGB> well i can't recall installing it, and there's no harm in removing it
<TRGB> i don't mind hosing this laptop
<TRGB> tempted to try pc-fbsd
<Reptilia> TRGB:Dude, i was just checking if i got him right. No need for arrogance.
<TRGB> hmm?
<TRGB> didn't mean to be arrogant
<TRGB> sry
<GridCube> TRGB: its the default locking software for most 'buntus
<TRGB> had a few beers
<TRGB> i come across that way at times without meaning it
<GridCube> dont fuzz on it
<TRGB> i'm not
<GridCube> :D
<TRGB> keyboard lights is my next crusade
<TRGB> don't have em
<TRGB> but i have c/c++ and would like to work out how i'd get the kernel to recognize this asus f550ze
<Reptilia> GridCube:Finally
<Reptilia> GridCube:Thanks
<GridCube> Reptilia: :D
<GridCube> what did the trick?
<GridCube> TRGB: i read about that a few months ago
<Reptilia> Adding the complement
<GridCube> about the lights things
<GridCube> so theres hope
<Reptilia> Yes, it turns out that there are 2 different types of indicators
<GridCube> Reptilia:great
<TRGB> yeah i've seen snippets
<Reptilia> Which open the same power manager settings
<TRGB> but i'd be keen to delve myself
<GridCube> Reptilia: sounds about right
<Reptilia> GridCube:Why there are 2 - i don't know. But it works now, haha
<TRGB> or better yet, a document on where to start with interfacing with that sort of thing
<TRGB> but in the absence of that, i will ha ve a beer
<TRGB> and a cig
<TRGB> and curse you peasants for being a text interface
<TRGB> *curse*
<Reptilia> TRGB:What kind of beer have you been drinking?
<TRGB> crown lager, its ok
<TRGB> its apparently made from australian malt
<TRGB> as opposed to ethiopian malt
<Reptilia> TRGB:Hahahahahaah
<TRGB> well hammered i guess, i'm sorry. i'm in a bit of a flux of a situation atm
<GridCube> :)
<TRGB> and being a pain because of it
<GridCube> !ot | y'all
<ubottu> y'all: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TRGB> meh. its a faitry quite channel. I'll fix all xubuntus!
<GridCube> rules are rules, if we dont follow them we would fall into anarchy!
<TRGB> true
<TRGB> sry
<TRGB> i will personally fix the hardest c or c++ bug on your plate stm
<TRGB> atm
<GridCube> and nothing good can come from anarchy, what would be next? free open software!?
<TRGB> well, anarchy is a misjudged thing
<GridCube> preposterous!
<TRGB> ludicrous indeed
<GridCube> yes
<TRGB> next thing you know, humans will want to be free
<GridCube> now i gotta do actual job
<GridCube> good farings
<TRGB> good day
<TRGB> i am in between, so i will enjoy another beer
<TRGB> does anyone remember the apple IIgs?
<TRGB> how do i change channel to people that might?
<holstein> TRGB: they may want to communicate about it in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel.. let us go there and see, since this is for support
<TRGB> or bards tale
<TRGB> ok sry, i don't mean to be an idiot
<TRGB> i will remove myself shortly
<holstein> TRGB: no need.. just come to the appropriate channel, and chat..
<TRGB> name was a bit of a giveaway though
<TRGB> how do i come to the appropriate channel?
<holstein> TRGB: you can use the /join command, or, join channels however your chat client joins channels.. you can /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<TRGB> no such channel #everquest
<TRGB> what's going on, no everquest?
<TRGB> #xubuntu-offtopic
<holstein>  /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Reptilia> Is there a way to remove items from an *indicator plugin* ?
<TRGB> that was a terrible room holstein, you should be ashamed.
<xangua> what itmes¿ what indicator plugin¿
<holstein> TRGB: friend, you have not joined the appropriate channel.. i have not seen you /join it.. please, use this channel for only xubuntu support.. the name of the chat channel is #xubuntu-offtopic ..feel free and copy paste /join #xubuntu-offtopic to avoid typos
<Reptilia> xangua:Well, i have the old battery icon (from the indicator plugin (useless)) and the newly added (with the screen brightness slider). Since i don't want the useless one, which is part of the indicator plugin, can i remove it from it?
<TRGB> I'm kidding, sorry I meant no offense, you've been great. Is IRC sort of federated? how would i get onto say, a freebsd irc chat from here?
<holstein> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<TRGB> !freenode
<TRGB> i;ve been tricked
<TRGB> has the zork highway shut down?
<Reptilia> lol
<TRGB> !freenode
<holstein> TRGB: you can query the bot, and keep non support related typing from the channel.. thanks
<TRGB> want some rye. course you do
<TRGB> ok
<TheRotundGollumB> i have developed a rash on my mouse, and xubuntu installed it
<TheRotundGollumB> i think its herpes
<Varan> .
<Varan> sage
<xubuntu40w> I have a basic question about Linux...
<xubuntu40w> about the command cd...
<xubuntu40w> can anybody help?
<Azelphur> !ask | xubuntu40w
<ubottu> xubuntu40w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu40w> sorry
<Unit193> Change directory
<xubuntu40w> ok..
<xubuntu40w> home/louis/Documents/Open Classrooms/ I can type  cd Documents and cd Open Classrooms
<xubuntu40w> but ti doesnt work if I type cd Open Classrooms
<xubuntu40w> How to type it?
<Azelphur> xubuntu40w: you need to quote your arguments, cd sees you trying to cd into "Open" which doesn't exist
<Azelphur> you can either escape the space by doing cd Open\ Classrooms
<Azelphur> or use quotes, cd "Open Classrooms"
<Azelphur> the same will actually apply to any command you use - not just cd
<xubuntu40w> I've just tried your solution.. It works !!  thanks !!
<Azelphur> yw :)
<ax562> hello, running windoze 8.1 and xubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit and my ntfs partition fails to mount when I'm in xubuntu.  Any ideas?
<Unit193> Got an error message?  Generally speaking, one common one would be that you need to boot into Windows, cleanly shut down, then power it back up.
<ax562> Unit193 that does not work
<Unit193> That's just a common one, you'll have to actually share some context there. :)
<ax562> well thanks for the help.  what specifically do you need
<ax562> ?
<ax562> I was on 12.04 lts and I noticed it recently but never before.  not reason i upgraded but I did come across it...was running xfce4 on ubuntu 12.04 lts and it actually gave me terminal insctructions to fix that worked
<Unit193> Well, what happens when you try?  Any error messages?  Anything in dmesg, syslog, or such?
<ax562> ummm I'm a novice to intermediate user..where can I find these logs
<Unit193> `dmesg` is a command, and /var/log/syslog is a file.
<ax562> stock text xubuntu app?
<ax562> blank Unit193
<ax562> hello, running windoze 8.1 and xubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit and my ntfs partition fails to mount when I'm in xubuntu.  Any ideas?
<ajgreeny> Hi all. New Ubuntu Member here. Hi ax562. Was the Windows ntfs partition unmounted when you tried or was Win8 going into hibernation mode?
<ax562> ajgreeny no.  I don't hibernate and I shut down correctly
<ax562> I tried running help instruction set mount -ro or whatever but never worked
<ajgreeny> Are you sure?  Win8 defaults to a semi hibernation mode when it is shutdown.
<ax562> well maybe that's my problem
<ax562> I disable hibernation by default because I use pro tools HD
<ax562> m
<ax562> daw (music recording/production)
<ajgreeny> I don't use windows at all any more, but I understand it can be a bit of a tricky business to make sure it shuts down totally, so double check all that in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI page.
<ax562> yeah, I only shutdown correctly..I was on 12.04 without a hiccup
<ax562> but noticed that issue came up recently even on 12.04
<ajgreeny> Not sure then. Sorry.
<ajgreeny> What error messages show if you try to mount it manually?
<ax562> Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<ax562> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<ax562> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<ax562> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<ax562> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<ajgreeny> So, as I thought, your ntfs partition is flagged as still mounted, or in use.  I will have to let you search for the reason why, as I don't know anything more about Win8. Got to go now; sorry I can't help more, but at least you now know the reason for your mount problem, now you just need a solution and that's where I can't help.
#xubuntu 2015-06-17
<the-erm> Hello, does anyone know how to get .flv files to play with gstreamer?  I've tried installing every good, bad and ugly plugin I can find, but to no avail.  Gstreamer keeps telling me missing plugin.
<the-erm> I have a media player I've been working on for years that relies on gstreamer.
<the-erm> It's an h264 file for the record.
<jordan_> has anybody had a problem where the login screen sits at a solid colour until there's a mouse click? I've got Xubuntu 15.04
<jordan_> exit
<Luyin> I've changed my cursor theme to dmz black. but on some elements, like the window panes, in hexchat, and on the xfdesktop, I still get the white dmz cursor. how can I fix that?
<Luyin> I've changed my cursor theme to dmz black. but on some elements, like the window panes, in hexchat, and on the xfdesktop, I still get the white dmz cursor. how can I fix that?
<brainwash> Luyin: maybe try "xfwm4 --replace"
<koegs> Luyin: edit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<koegs> thats my workaround
<Luyin> koegs so it's a somewhat known bug?
<brainwash> it's a known bug, but still unresolved
<Luyin> ah okay. thanks for pointing that out
<brainwash> does my command fix it (temporary)?
<koegs> Luyin: not sure, i think i change that file at least since 12.04
<Luyin> brainwash doesn't look like it, no
<brainwash> ok
<Luyin> neither does your workaround, koegs. or do I have to log out and in again after that?
<koegs> i would do so
<Luyin> ok, hang on, brb
<Luyin> koegs it worked, thanks!
<koegs> np
<Luyin> so as long as the bug is unresolved, I could always just edit that file instead of setting the cursor in the xfsettings dialogue?
<ax562> thanks for all the help yesterday all
<ax562> looks like windows updated and turned fastboot on without asking or me knowing
<ax562> I turned off again and I can mount ntfs partition again :)
<GridCube> :)
<w30> ax562, amazing how windows always knows what's best for you. (sarcasm)
<ax562> yeah, I'll give them this, they really stepped up there game with 8.1 imho.  Thing is blazing fast and efficient.
<ax562> but turning on features that I have already chose to turn off is not the business
#xubuntu 2015-06-18
<unfeelingtable> hey, anybody know how to make an xfce panel duplicate on all monitors?
<iri> I've just installed 15.04, but when I sign in I get a blank desktop and I have to start xterm manually from the VT and then xfce4-session manually from that xterm
<iri> My ~/.xsession-errors contains "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory", "cannot connect to brltty at :0" and loads of "upstart: upstart-event-bridgge main process (pid) terminated with status 1" followed by "It's respawning too fast, stopped"
<iri> I'm struggling to find relevant bugs
<iri> It's a fresh install from blank
<iri> also, every time I login by start xfce4-session in my blank xorg, I get prompted to authenticate for action org.freedesktop.accounts.change-own-user-data - does anyone know what that's about?
<iri> non of the usual places I would look seem to have much in the way of useful diagnostics, dmesg looks clean, as does /var/log/syslog.
<iri> When I logout, it gets stuck and I have to kill xorg
<bigbarba> hi all
<bigbarba> I'm having a strange problem with notifyd
<bigbarba> is anyone up to listen and maybe suggest a solution?
<bigbarba> again,
<bigbarba> I'm having a strange problem with notifyd
<bigbarba> is anyone up to listen and maybe suggest a solution?
<xubuntu310> selam
<xubuntu310> türkçe bilen var mı
<drc> do we even have a factoid for Turkish?
<bekks> !tr | drc
<ubottu> drc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<drc> we do! :)
<choki> Does someone know when http://askubuntu.com/questions/635378/15-04-swap-wont-stay-decrypted-both-disk-and-home-directory-encrypted will be fixed? Also do I have to reinstall or can this be fixed with an update?
<cinar> selam
#xubuntu 2015-06-19
<Toaster_> Need some help installing Xubuntu. I chose the erase disk and install option and made sure my hard drive was the one being installed to. It finished and after it restarted I just get a black screen with a blinking cursor. I even did the install again and same thing.
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Toaster_: that would be my first step.. if the live iso ran the desktop fine, i would make sure im *not* installing updates when i do the OS installation..
<Toaster_> holstein: I chose not to install updates or 3rd party plugins
<Toaster_> ubottu: Sorry, I'm an idiot when it comes to this stuff. Where would I type in anything if I can't get to any screen or terminal?
<ubottu> Toaster_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Toaster_> aw damn
<holstein> Toaster_: you would do that from the grub screen
<Toaster_> holstein: I don't have a grub screen. It's just a blinking cursor
<holstein> Toaster_: correct. i understand ...but, at boot, *right* after the bios screens, you should be able to tap shift, and unhide the grub menu, and then, edit it, and add that nomodeset option
<holstein> its not a "fix", but, more of a troubleshooting step, to see if the graphics are the issue
<Toaster_> holstein: Nothing happens when I try that. Right after the bios loading screen it starts blinking. Nothing appears before it
<holstein> Toaster_: ok
<Toaster_> I've installed other distros on it before including Ubuntu without issues
<holstein> Toaster_: what would i do? test my hardware, and i would try the live desktop,and report here if it works or not
<holstein> Toaster_: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, you may be comparing older kernels, rather than ubuntu vs xubuntu
<Toaster_> holstein: I already know the live desktop from the usb stick works
<holstein> Toaster_: ok.. then, i would test my hard drive, and make sure its "ok"..
<Toaster_> I consider it Ubuntu but with xfce
<holstein> you can consider it that, but, the take-away for you is, the driver support, and hardware support is likely identical
<holstein> the same kernels, and firmware *if* you are comparing, say, 14.04 ubuntu to 14.04 xubuntu.. rather than, 14.04 ubuntu with 15.04 xubuntu
<Toaster_> bios recognizes the hard drive
<Toaster_> It's an SSD actually
<holstein> yup, and if that were a test of integrity, that would be great.. but, its not
<holstein> and, im not saying the hard drive is bad,. im just saying, if the live iso boots the live desktop, and your installed system doesnt boot, thats a varable.. the hard drive is not a factor with the live iso
<Toaster_> I know
<holstein> can you get to tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Toaster_> Nothing happens. The computer beeps when I press a key if i do that
<Toaster_> holstein: I chose the option to check the disk for defects on the live
<holstein> thats cool, but, you are checking the live USB, which, you already installed from, and tested live.. its not a bad step, though
<Toaster_> Well then if the live version had 1 file error, would that mean the iso is bad?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> that would tell you if your download of the iso is "bad"
<holstein> Toaster_: what iso? 15.04?
<Toaster_> 15.04 32 bit. I will check md5
<holstein> Toaster_:you can also try the mini iso, and add xubuntu do it.. after install
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> they are small iso's.. if you are having issues with the iso download..
<bynarie> on the kernel download list, each kernel has a name with it (ex. 3.17.1-utopic).. is the name associated with the kernel mean its valid for that version?
<bynarie> ive been told different things about this
<xangua> the kernel download list¿
<holstein> the OS ships with a kernel, and the kernel is maintained for the period of support, as promised
<holstein> the updates just come in
<bynarie> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ - this list
<bynarie> oh shit i just realized those are mainline builds
<Toaster_> holstein: Either I did it wrong or the iso is corrupt. http://gyazo.com/890b5545e61968649925843373006e08
<cfhowlett> Toaster_, easy to test the .iso with md5sum ...
<Toaster_> holstein: The md5sum on the downloaded iso was fine. I redid the live usb and after a restart it works fine. Something must have went wrong while creating it before.
<holstein> Toaster_: cheers..
<m0r0n> Can someone help me install the LAMP stack? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . Upon running install lamp-server I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11738761/
<nomic> z.z.z.z..z
 * nomic finds lighttpd easier to deal with
<nomic> apache is very large
<m0r0n> Yeah?
<nomic> lighttpd minimal
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> what I go through to get the php/webserver
<nomic> is 1.
<nomic> install lighttpd
<nomic> nice easy instaall
<nomic> 2.
<nomic> this
<nomic> will fetch
<nomic> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/lighttpd-php-fastcgi-configuration.html
<nomic> install php5-cgi php5-cli .. lighttpd
<nomic> make up the fastcgi (link) .. test your php hello world thru the web server
<nomic> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-llmp-stack-linux-lighttpd-mysql-and-php-on-ubuntu-12-04
<nomic> stuff is easier with lighttpd
<nomic> as I said I just install lighttpd php5-cgi php5-cli <- packages installed by sudo apt-get install
<nomic> /var/www contains php scripts
<m0r0n> I opened up the digital open first and saw it was 'easier', do you know if this config is good enough?
<nomic> test them through cgi
<m0r0n> Okay
<nomic> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-llmp-stack-linux-lighttpd-mysql-and-php-on-ubuntu-12-04
<nomic> that guide is good
<nomic> apache = bloat .. lighttpd is as widely used (now) .. is used majorly .. is just as good ... is less complex
<nomic> IMO works better with (here xubuntu)
<nomic> there is python link to lighttpd ..
<nomic> never installed it .. it was simple enough to get sockets working on php    lighttpd -> socket -> whatever
<nomic> @ the very least for comms
<nomic> lighttpd is newer ... i would say that apache .. is something that people are forced by tradition to be using .. its "established" .. doesn't mean that it's particularly svelte .. it's like eclipse
<m0r0n> You don't like eclipse?
<m0r0n> What do you use in substitution?
<nomic> nano /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf   all you have to change to get cgi working with php ..  mod_fastcgi:  in server.modules              = (    (section)  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/lighttpd-php-fastcgi-configuration.html   <- I mainly used that guide
<nomic> fastcgi.server = ( ".php" => ((
<nomic>                      "bin-path" => "/usr/bin/php-cgi",
<nomic>                      "socket" => "/tmp/php.socket"
<nomic>                  )))
<nomic> the link (all this in /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf)
<nomic> so you install 3 packages lighttpd php5-cli php5-cgi .. set up that
<nomic> then you should have a <?php echo '<p>Hello World</p>'; ?>
<nomic> in html
<nomic> or the php hello world in /var/www (web public) .. avail thru cgi .. if lighttpd is up, it will display a status page showing everything is active
<nomic> yeah thats the
<nomic> default installation index.html
<nomic> easy (relative to apache)
<nomic> apaches for large organisations
<nomic> like eclipse = for large projects
<nomic> so you have to configure this massive tool, to get "hello world" working
<nomic> or you THROW YOUR COMPUTER OUT OF THE WINDOW (smash)
<nomic> screams
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/   <- site that with account, you can leave messages on overnight (or search for answers) .. this (here) .. wont' be attended much (certainly not as much as #ubuntu) .. the forums is very busy
<nomic> efficient way to do it .. phrase your question .. file it into the forums in the correct place (networking, gui, internet (sub headings)) .. go to bed .. and you will if you asked nicely have answers
<nomic> be sure to mark threads as SOLVED if a solution is reached
<nomic> most simple things (like that, web server set up), have been solved by now .. just look around (forum search)
<m0r0n> http://pastebin.com/JJw19nGJ
<nomic> looks ok
<m0r0n> I get this error when running /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart " Cannot load plugin mod_fastcgi more than once, please fix your config (we may not accept such configs in future releases "
<nomic> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/boards/2/topics/5026  Cannot load plugin mod_fastcgi more than once, please fix your config
<m0r0n> Commenting it out worked
<nomic> i've never seen it
<nomic> ok
<m0r0n> Yeah just read it
<m0r0n> What would be a reason for the server to start and immediately stop?
<nomic> it stops?
<m0r0n> by trying to run it with "/etc/init.d/lighttpd start"
<nomic> server has messages somewhere - a log
<nomic> show output
<nomic> pastebin
<m0r0n> on it
<william_> hello
<m0r0n> How do I check if I'm running the "FastCGI-enabled" version of FastCGI
<nomic> you run a php script as web page
<nomic> check if you php is working
<m0r0n> http://pastebin.com/pRTth7ni
<nomic> did you   "sudo apt-get install php5-cgi"  ?
<nomic> is php5-cgi running
<nomic> avail from command line
<nomic> 2015-06-19 01:54:42: (mod_fastcgi.c.1103) the fastcgi-backend /usr/bin/php-cgi failed to start:
<nomic> simple enough you php-cgi isn't there
<m0r0n> You were right about me not having install ppg5-cgi
<nomic> told ya -  a lot earlier (the stages)
<m0r0n> Do I need to be running the server as sudo?
<m0r0n> I can only run it as sudo to avoid a permissions error on var/run/lighttpd.pid
<m0r0n> but when I try to launch the server, it shuts down as before, but it doesn't produce anything in the logfile
<nomic> no
<nomic> not as sudo
<nomic> install as sudo
<m0r0n> My config files were also locked to sudo
<nomic> there are always permission problems (before anything else)
<nomic> secure system
<nomic> learn to chmod
<m0r0n> (server.c.710) opening pid-file failed: /var/run/lighttpd.pid Permission denied
<m0r0n> Okay
<m0r0n> I didn't know what I should chmod for and what I should just run as sudo to stay safe
<nomic> but .. for a temporary work-around - you can always run things as root .. but that gives a package (and  in this case, the outside world) complete access to everything
<nomic> sudo being the thing that shuts down the security (global access)
<nomic> when you start playing around with scripts .. you must know what permissions they have
<nomic> sudo is never "safe"
<nomic> sudo is root
<m0r0n> Arghhhh
<m0r0n> ) opening errorlog '/var/log/lighttpd/error.log' failed: Permission denied
<m0r0n> Why would that happen if I put 777 on that log
<m0r0n> I think it was the folder, it now works. New errors though
<m0r0n> http://pastebin.com/jsV0WuUz
<cinar_> selam
<xubuntu665> Privet... Eto podderjka?
<notOnIRC> I think we're supposed to talk in English here?
<ObrienDave> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<superprower> Hi. I bought a keyboard with 4 multimedia buttons: play/pause, sond-, sound+ and mute. Sound buttons works fine, but play/pause works only when media app is focused. Can i make it to work always and anywhere? I am using VLC player, xubuntu 15.04.
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> I missed the question for different language when installing 15.04
<BuddyButterfly> something special?
<BuddyButterfly> I was able to select timezone and keyboard language but not system language to install.
<BuddyButterfly> any hint?
<BuddyButterfly> did I overlook something?
<BuddyButterfly> ok, funny. xubuntu 15.04 does not start in virtualbox.
<BuddyButterfly> 14.04 worked flawlessly!
<xubuntu717> my installation of xubuntu is now 1 hour, is it normal?
<knob> xubuntu717, what do you mean it's one hour?
<knob> It has been running for one hour?
<KhrysTLords> Hello im in need of support on installing touchscreen functions in a Olivetti Explor@200xs on Xubuntu and was unable to get it working
<BuddyButterfly> I think I found the problem why xubuntu does not start on virtualbox
<BuddyButterfly> Reason: With fulldisk encryption there is nowadays (starting from 15.04) a separate password request for cryptswap1 which is NOT displayed. Xubuntu therefore stays in boot screen waiting for password.
<koegs> i dont think so
<koegs> recently installed xubuntu 15.04 AMD64 with FDE and i only need to enter the password once
<BuddyButterfly> nope, just tested it.
<BuddyButterfly> same with kubuntu
<BuddyButterfly> even updating the system brings multiple requests for the password!
<BuddyButterfly> xubuntu--vg-swap-1
<koegs> hm, interesting my installation just two days ago does not have such a problem
<BuddyButterfly> sry, it is: xubuntu--vg-swap_1
<BuddyButterfly> I just ran the update and got asked 4-5 times.....
<bigba> hi all
<BuddyButterfly> maybe there are fixed install medias out there?
<BuddyButterfly> mine is a couple of weeks old now....
<BuddyButterfly> will try with a fresh download.
<bigba> I'm looking for help with notofyd. Anyone down to lend a hand?
<BuddyButterfly> exact message: Please enter passphrase for disk xubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!
<bigba> Ok, I'll write my problem anyway. Maybe someone can recognize a familiar situation:
<bigba> My brightness notification is shrinked to a small panel without any content except for something that looks like a pipe (|).
<bigba> others notifications and volume notification too work just fine
<bigba> if I log in as guest the brightness notification also works fine
<bigba> I'm using nvidia driver and everything worked fine until yesterday.
<bigba> I think the problem started when I installed light locker settings
<bigba> but purging it won't fix my problem
<bigba> Please if someone has any idea of what I can try, point me to it.
<xubuntu717> hi, my installation of xubuntu takes 1,5 hour on new laptop, is it normal?
<AgAu> doesn't sound right haha
<xubuntu717> any advices?
<BuddyButterfly> no, is not normal.
<BuddyButterfly> what internet connection? gprs?
<xubuntu717> wifi, fast
<xubuntu717> with kubuntu same problem
<BuddyButterfly> where it is stuck?
<xubuntu717> after choosing partitions, I took whole disc, and it started to installing
<xubuntu717> mouse pointer is spinning, there is window with some informations about xubuntu with slideshow, and thats all for 1,5 hout
<BuddyButterfly> koegs: Problem is known: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616663/after-new-ubuntu-15-04-installation-startup-asks-for-password-even-though-no-di
<pigeon-> Hi... I help a friend to install xubuntu.  Everything work ok, except for his printer.  It will not print.  In the setting we can clearly see that his brother-printer is installed.  When he press on the command to print,  the printer makes son sound as it it is trying to comply with the print-command,  however it does NOT work.  Any suggestions?
<pigeon-> Hi... I help a friend to install xubuntu.  Everything work ok, except for his printer.  It will not print.  In the setting we can clearly see that his brother-printer is installed.  When he press on the command to print,  the printer makes son sound as it it is trying to comply with the print-command,  however it does NOT work.  Any suggestions?
<BuddyButterfly> still have problems catching the corners for window resize.
<BuddyButterfly> is very very tricky.
<BuddyButterfly> every window should have a small area in the corner for resizing like filemanager.
<BuddyButterfly> also areas for catching mousepointer for edges are way too small.
<koegs> BuddyButterfly: just use ALT + Left or Right-Click
<pigeon-> When my friend was using windows, he had created a network for his three pc to use the printer.  So I wonder it it is the old window network that could be now interfering with the printer functions?
<BuddyButterfly> koegs: will try.
<BuddyButterfly> koegs: hehe, catches my virtualbox windows instead ;-)
<BuddyButterfly> this areas should really be increased a bit.
<BuddyButterfly> or, at least for the corner resize.
<neewbee> how do i quit vi in terminal? i am stuck
<slickymasterWork> neewbee, :q to quit :w to save, :wq to do both
<neewbee> thank you!
<slickymasterWork> sure, np
<xubuntu39d> Linux noob here, need some help. I'm trying to disable the splash but I can't open the file. I type "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" in the terminal. It asks for a password and I type it and press ok but after that nothing happens. It doesn't open anything. I tried running the command as root and I got an error.
<xubuntu39d> "(gksu:2805): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. GConf Error: No D-BUS daemon running"
#xubuntu 2015-06-20
<__nemo__> .
<ibouvousaime> Hello I have a question for you : Whats the package that provide support for ext3 file system ?
<pencilandpaper> ibouvousaime: hi,  how are you doing man?
<pencilandpaper> you are trying to partition your hdd to ext3 ibouvousaime ?
<pencilandpaper> you are using Puppy Linux right?
<ibouvousaime> Im trying to resize it
<ibouvousaime> I mean
<ibouvousaime> I want ot resize my main partition of my hdd
<ibouvousaime> but the problem is that
<holstein> i use a parted magic live iso, or any live iso, and resize
<ibouvousaime> the USB drive is too small for gparted lol
<ibouvousaime> so I have to use puppy
<ibouvousaime> holstein, cool I think I will use that
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper, lol hi xD Im not running it at the moment
<ibouvousaime> but its on my 128 mb USB drive lol
<holstein> i would have backups, before doing any partition sizing..
<ObrienDave> the Xubuntu live DVD will allow you to adjust partition sizes using gparted
<holstein> there are quite a few diagnostic live iso's that will be small enough, and let you resize as well.. the UBCD, for example
<ibouvousaime> I really should but I dont have no places to save something :(
<ibouvousaime> ohh
<holstein> as long as you are ok with losing that data, you are fine.. you *will* lose it when that drive fails, and it will
<pencilandpaper> ok, well then thats easy ibouvousaime ..just go live with Puppy and use gparted. its installed by default man.
<ibouvousaime> I didnt know that one
<ibouvousaime> puppt doesnt support ext3
<ibouvousaime> puppy*
<ibouvousaime> so I can resize :(
<holstein> ibouvousaime: ive never had any issues with puppy and ext3
<ibouvousaime> its on older version
<ibouvousaime> so I can put it on the hard drive
<holstein> anyways, you can use the tool you wish.. the installer for xubuntu, for example, would be ideal, if thats what your plan is..
<ibouvousaime> puppy is almost 200 mb nowadays
<ibouvousaime> mine is the 4.2 version
<pencilandpaper> yes it does ibouvousaime , you just have to install that ext3 package for parted to recognize ext3 filesystems.
<ibouvousaime> my wifi isnt working there too :(
<pencilandpaper> precise puppy right ibouvousaime ?
<pencilandpaper> well let me ask you this please ibouvousaime are you using hexchat or xchat by chance right now?
<ibouvousaime> Im using hexchat
<ibouvousaime> yes its precise I think pencilandpaper
<pencilandpaper> nice, do me a favor ibouvousaime , and right in hexchat enter this command: /exec -o inxi -Nn
<pencilandpaper> ok cool ibouvousaime , thanks.
<ibouvousaime> Network:   Card-1 Broadcom BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter driver bcma-pci-bridge
<ibouvousaime>            IF wlp2s0 state up mac <filter>
<ibouvousaime>            Card-2 Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe driver tg3
<ibouvousaime>            IF enp10s0 state down mac <filter>
<ibouvousaime> youre a genius pencilandpaper
<pencilandpaper> nice, now the wifi driver is bcma-pci-bridge ibouvousaime , now lets do this..what DE are you using?
<pencilandpaper> lol not at all ibouvousaime , it would blow your mind at what i DONT know. lol
<ibouvousaime> on puppy ?
<pencilandpaper> no, on the distro that you are using right now.
<ibouvousaime> xfce lol
<pencilandpaper> nice, now in terminal enter: sudo thunar
<holstein> id just choose one problem, and address it.. for me, the first would be a proper backup, before losing anything important. then, i would just take the shortest path to resizing.. the installer would  do that, and i have to boot the installer anyway
<pencilandpaper> and once you have thunar opened as root ibouvousaime let me know please.
<ibouvousaime> okay
<pencilandpaper> thanks.
<ibouvousaime> its done
<ibouvousaime> xD
<ibouvousaime> I have it :D
<ObrienDave> \o/
<pencilandpaper> ok, now navigate to /lib/firmware ibouvousaime , and that is where you will see your wifi driver at..you want to get the driver and place it on your stick...then you have it to place in /lib/firmware on Puppy and your wifi will work.
<ibouvousaime> okayyy
<pencilandpaper> you are going to have to create a save file and reboot after installing that wifi driver for wifi to work..and you may not have room on your stick to do that..so can i ask you something please..are you adjusting partitions on the same computer as you are on now?
<ibouvousaime> yes I want to reduce this partitions's size actaully my ultimate goal is to install windows alonside this linux distro I plan to put the windows install files in another small partition  and install windows in a 3rd partition and take back my files from linux
<ibouvousaime> I will tell you my play so far lol
<pencilandpaper> ok..:)
<holstein> i would install the windows first, and shrink the partitions with the linux installer, since, those tools will just be there for that purpose
<holstein> if you even need to shrink anything, at that point..
<ibouvousaime> If had a large USB stick I would have installed windows
<ibouvousaime> holstein,
<ibouvousaime> so about the plan
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> dont need a "large" stick to install linux..
<holstein> but, again, do what you like..
<ibouvousaime> - I plan to resize this manjaro linux partition
<pencilandpaper> do you just want to shrink your linux partition and then create a partition for windows to be installed on so that its dealt with ibouvousaime ?
<ibouvousaime> holstein, I mean install windows
<ibouvousaime> yes
<ibouvousaime> I plan to install windows from the hard drive itself I think I can make grub detect and boot from the windows installer
<pencilandpaper> ok ibouvousaime you have gparted installed on manjaro right? if so, will do you me a favor and take a screenshot of your partitions and share them with me via http://uploadpie.com please?
<ibouvousaime> yes I have it
<ibouvousaime> on manjaro lol
<holstein> not sure that you are 'allowed' to do that, with a windows installer, but, im sure you'll get what you need, eventually.. good luck
<ibouvousaime> okay
<pencilandpaper> well once we get your partitions decent i can tell you how to install windows afterwards ibouvousaime .
<ibouvousaime> okay
<ibouvousaime> thank you
<pencilandpaper> yw.
<pencilandpaper> this is why they suggested that you ask me about that in the other channel ibouvousaime .
<pencilandpaper> System:    Host: pencilandpaper Kernel: 4.0.5-vivid-32-pae i686 (32 bit) Desktop: JWM 2.2.2
<pencilandpaper>            Distro: Vividpup 6.5 vivid
<pencilandpaper> :)
<ibouvousaime> other channel ? pencilandpaper  Sorry I dont understand what you mean there
<ibouvousaime> ohh
<ibouvousaime> no still not sorry
<ibouvousaime> understanding
<pencilandpaper> cool..and no worries ibouvousaime .
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper, http://uploadpie.com/2r3Il
<ibouvousaime> here is the screenshot
<pencilandpaper> cool thanks, now what windows version do you want to install if you dont mind me asking?
<ibouvousaime> windows 7
<ibouvousaime> (even if I hate it lol but I have no choice)
<pencilandpaper> ok thanks. now lets see what the recommended disk space is for windows 7 is real quick.
<pencilandpaper> i understand man, it is what it is you know what i mean? :)
<ibouvousaime> 16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
<ibouvousaime> haha man I wish more software made linux versions lol
<ibouvousaime> I have the 64 bit iso right now
<ibouvousaime> I googled it pencilandpaper
<ibouvousaime> I mean the hard drive space requiered lol
<ibouvousaime> xD
<pencilandpaper> right but once you get to installing updates as well as software ibouvousaime disk space with windows goes REALLY fast so this is what i would do..give it atleast 60gb.
<ibouvousaime> ohh yea
<pencilandpaper> yep..for real..so shrink your partition down and leave atleast 60gb after it. then once you do that..you are going to format that 60gb unallocated space as ntfs (windows filesystem).
<pencilandpaper> once you do that ibouvousaime ..come back around bro and i will assist you in installing windows 7 if you want..ok?
<ibouvousaime> yes sure :D
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper,
<ibouvousaime> I will be back
<pencilandpaper> ok cool ibouvousaime , and good luck man.
<pencilandpaper> also your partition is ext4 not ext3. you dont need to format anything in ext3..windows is ntfs.
<ibouvousaime> there is something stange too my USB isnt appearing on the thunar that is running as root
<pencilandpaper> maybe close thunar and reopen it as root ibouvousaime . see if that helps?
<ibouvousaime> okay
<pencilandpaper> did that work for you ibouvousaime ?
<ibouvousaime> not yet :(
<pencilandpaper> if so remember to get the driver on manjaro from /lib/firmware and place it on your stick so that you can put it in /lib/firmware once you get on Puppy.
<ibouvousaime> Im trying to figure out the wifi driver's name too
<ibouvousaime> its b43legacy I think
<pencilandpaper> i think that its bcma-pci-bridge ibouvousaime .
<ibouvousaime> okay
<pencilandpaper> see if you can do this, press ctrl+shift+t and open a new tab in your terminal and once you do that..enter" sudo mount /dev/sdb1 //mnt
<pencilandpaper> that should mount your stick ibouvousaime , and then in thunar (file manager) navigate to /mnt and the contents of the usb stick will be there..so you can place the driver in there.
<ibouvousaime> okay
<ibouvousaime> thank you I will do that
<pencilandpaper> then in the same tab that you mounted the stick enter: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 and that will unmount your usb stick for you.
<pencilandpaper> yw man.
<ibouvousaime> its emppty :(
<ibouvousaime> I did the command again I got mount: /dev/sdb1 is already mounted or /mnt busy
<ibouvousaime>        /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /run/media/ibouvousaime/CDROM
<ibouvousaime>        /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<ibouvousaime> here is the content of the firmware folder (just directories) I dont find bcma-pci-bridge yet http://paste.debian.net/plain/245772
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper, Its just folders
<ibouvousaime> all files on firmware pencilandpaper http://paste.debian.net/plain/245773
<pencilandpaper> ok ibouvousaime , thanks.
<pencilandpaper> you want the b43, b43legacy, and bcrm folders ibouvousaime . those are the broadcom drivers. :)
<em> Assuming i put HDDs in these which of the following is the better machine (purpose: to play around with linux and programming) Choice A: http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/syd/5032705193.html   Choice B: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T400-14-2-53GHz-Intel-Core-2-Duo-T9400-3GB-RAM-160GB-HDD-/351430937428
<pencilandpaper> as far as the stick when you go to /mnt do you see the contents of your stick there?
<ibouvousaime> no :(
<ibouvousaime> I dont know why
<ibouvousaime> they dont appeat i MEAN
<ibouvousaime> LOL
<ibouvousaime> appear
<ibouvousaime> okay
<ibouvousaime> I will take those folders pencilandpaper
<ibouvousaime> :)
<ibouvousaime> OHhhh
<ibouvousaime> I know why
<ibouvousaime> OMG
<ibouvousaime> lool
<ibouvousaime> its my fault pencilandpaper
<ibouvousaime> haha I formated before in the mean time
<ibouvousaime> I forgot
<ibouvousaime> lol
<pencilandpaper> ok cool ibouvousaime , if anything just move them to your Downloads folder and then once on Puppy you can mount your manjaro install and get the folders from your Downloads folder and move them over.
<pencilandpaper> o ok ibouvousaime ..well thats ok, no worries. i am going for a short walk though ibouvousaime , and will be back in about a hour. i will talk to you then ok?
<ibouvousaime> okay
<ibouvousaime> I will be there lol:D
<ibouvousaime> see ya
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper,
<pencilandpaper> ok cool, see you in a few man. :)
<ibouvousaime> :)
<em> Is it difficult to create a xubuntu live usb?
<em> How do i make a live Xubuntu usb?
<ibouvousaime> its easy
<ibouvousaime> try using dd
<ibouvousaime> what distro are you using em
<ibouvousaime> ?
<ibouvousaime> dd if=nameofthefile.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4k should work
<ibouvousaime> but wait
<ibouvousaime> MAKE SURE you know the same the the USB stick I mean like sdb or sdc
<ibouvousaime> you can check that be entering lsblk on a terminal
<xubuntu29d> hey all
<em> how do you create a live xubuntu usb?
<holstein> !install | em
<ubottu> em: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu29d> gays i have probleme language arabic in xubuntu 15.04
<em> holstein: that works as well just replacing the ubuntu iso with the xubuntu one?
<holstein> em: i simply use unetbootin, though, the iso's can simply be dd copied over to a USB stick. you can refer to the media creation for any ubuntu guide you find
<xubuntu29d> can you help me !!
<holstein> em: xubuntu is ubuntu
<em> im going to download the xubuntu iso tho
<holstein> em: sure, you can dd copy the xubuntu iso to the stick, or use a GUI tool, such as unetbootin, to easily create a bootable USB stick with the xubuntu iso
<em> holstein: not much. im planning to use it to learn python and other programming languages. Should that matter then if it is 32 bit or not?
<holstein> would i run xubuntu on that hardware? sure.. but, no os really makes that hardware any faster or better.. xfce is a nice balance, i find, with light and feature-ful
<holstein> em: try it, and see... nothing about "learning python" implies to me you require 64bit
<em> well i have to buy that laptop if im going to use it so im trying to see what i can find out first
<ibouvousaime> DSL failed to boot
<holstein> sure.. and, both 32 and 64bit versions are freely available.. you'll just have to try them and see what meets your need
<ibouvousaime> the error I got is failed to load COM32 file menu.c32
<em> holstein: you are pretty sure i can just dd the xubuntu.iso directly to my flash drive and that is all it takes to be a bootable live xubuntu ?
<holstein> em: no.. its actually documented that it is a certainty, and i have dd copied it, myself.. so, im not "pretty sure" at all.. im positive
<holstein> em: if the machine boots USB, you can boot that USB created
<nopf> em: if i'm not mistaken the T9400 is the better processor. also the machine has more ram. in both cases, 32bit is the correct choice for now
<holstein> i wouldnt be steering away from 32bit on that hardware
<ibouvousaime> DSL doesnt have gparted guys
<holstein> ibouvousaime: there is a small, parted magic, iso.. thats what i would use
<Unit193> Xubuntu live contains it.
<ibouvousaime> its not free I think holstein
<holstein> ibouvousaime: check and see.. im not suggesting you purchase anything
<ibouvousaime> I checked
<ibouvousaime> its paid
<ibouvousaime> xD
<holstein> ibouvousaime: there are *many* tools that are small enough for you to use, with a partition resizing tool in them
<Unit193> ibouvousaime: http://gparted.org/download.php no?
<ibouvousaime> I searchin at the modment
<holstein> https://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ , that i suggested earlier.. or, ^
<ibouvousaime> it has to be smaller than 120mb Unit193
<holstein> also, the mini iso has a partitioner..
<Unit193> Slitaz have it?
<ibouvousaime> I havent teste slitaz yet
<ibouvousaime> tested
<ibouvousaime> holstein, I will try your ultimate boot cd
<holstein> ibouvousaime: its not mine.. its just a tool that may fit your needs
<ibouvousaime> wait its 598
<ibouvousaime> 598 mb
<ibouvousaime> ohh okay I xDD
<ibouvousaime> thanks btw holstein
<holstein> the mini iso's are small.. and the partitioner there may have the functionality you seek..
<ibouvousaime> okay
<ibouvousaime> I see they have parted magic
<ibouvousaime> the 2013 version is free
<ibouvousaime> If you guys are interestedd you might wanna keep this link the older free 2013 versions are here http://mrsebe.bplaced.net/blog/wordpress/?p=80
<ibouvousaime> oh nno 361 mb
<pencilandpaper> back..sorry that i took so long.
<pencilandpaper> ibouvousaime: are you still around man?
<ibouvousaime> yeah
<ibouvousaime> I ve been trying DSL and doing some research lol
<ibouvousaime> DSL didnt have gparted and I couldnt configure the internet
<pencilandpaper> yeah DSL is weird when it comes to the internet. i dont know if you could find gparted for it or not anymore. maybe somewhere.
<pencilandpaper> how big is the stick again ibouvousaime ?
<ibouvousaime> 122 mb
<ibouvousaime> I wonder if they accept deb files or something
<ibouvousaime> Id they do I might install gparted maybe
<ibouvousaime> if* they do
<pencilandpaper> i thought that you said 180 something. :(
<pencilandpaper> ok, let me try and find another puppy around that size.
<ibouvousaime> okay
<pencilandpaper> yeah, its hard to find one that small anymore. is that the only stick that you have?
<ibouvousaime> unless I wait tomorrow lool
<ibouvousaime> but I have work to do
<ibouvousaime> I cant wait
<ibouvousaime> I have an idea
<ibouvousaime> find the deb file of gparted
<ibouvousaime> and install it on damn small linux
<ibouvousaime> and hope it supports ext3
<holstein> and, that DSL supports installing that .deb, which, AFAIK, it doesnt
<holstein> the mini iso doesnt fit your needs? the installer/partitioner there?
<pencilandpaper> gparted i think is pretty big..as far as all of the .deb's that you would need to have a working gparted. i would go back to puppy 4.2.1 ibouvousaime .
<pencilandpaper> and why do you need ext3 support ibouvousaime ?
<holstein> yup.. or a "puplet" that has what you need
<ibouvousaime> ohh okay
<holstein> to resize an arch install
<ibouvousaime> yea
<pencilandpaper> yeah but the install is on a ext4 partition..i am staring at it right now.
<holstein> and, the installer for the mini iso should offer to resize it, and, at like 20 mb's..
<pencilandpaper> you know what i mean though ibouvousaime , you just need the ext4 support.
<ibouvousaime> yeah
<ibouvousaime> holstein I got a bit confure which mini iso are you talking about ?
<pencilandpaper> so you should be good to go with puppy since it should have the ext4 support as well as the ntfs support in gparted by default ibouvousaime .
<ibouvousaime> a sec I think I can find a larger stick in my bed room its almost dead lol but it should work
<ibouvousaime> it had the lastest version of puppy
<ibouvousaime> I have to hold it tightly until the boot in finished
<ibouvousaime> haha
<ibouvousaime> its half dead
<ibouvousaime> xD
<ibouvousaime> OMG this will be hard to find
<pencilandpaper> if you can pull that off you are golden.
<pencilandpaper> if you have a shoe string you can tie it around it real right for that pressure too.
<ibouvousaime> lol brb
<pencilandpaper> take your time man.
<ibouvousaime> I feel like Im never gonna find that lol I have no idea where Ive put it
<pencilandpaper> back.
<ibouvousaime> well I give up on the search
<pencilandpaper> you couldnt find it man?
<ibouvousaime> the other usb drive
<ibouvousaime> no
<ibouvousaime> I coudlnt
<ibouvousaime> this one looks interesting http://www.partitionwizard.com/partition-wizard-bootable-cd.html
<pencilandpaper> yeah that doesnt look bad..but i prefer using gparted. its easier for me to understand..and i am so used to reading drives as /dev/sdX instead of C: i am good with gparted. lol
<pencilandpaper> ibouvousaime, do you have a blank cd/dvd?
<ibouvousaime> humm let me search a bit
<ibouvousaime> I found a cd
<qkzoo1978> I had to reinstall Android Studio, and now I have a "dead" link in the menu, that doesn't show up in the "Menu Editor" how do I get rid of it?
<pencilandpaper> is it blank and how big is it ibouvousaime ?
<ibouvousaime> 700 mb its not black I think
<ibouvousaime> blank*
<pencilandpaper> is it a cd-rw and is the stuff on it important?
<Giraffe> Hi, does anyone have any idea why the shortcut for muting my microphone (FN+F4) on my Dell Latitude E5250 is working under Ubuntu but doesn't work under Xubuntu?
<ibouvousaime> ohh noo I didnt notice
<ibouvousaime> its not blank
<ibouvousaime> a found a lot more but none if them is blank
<ibouvousaime> I will keep searching
<ibouvousaime> lol
<ibouvousaime> for the cd-rw s lol
<ibouvousaime> xD
<pencilandpaper> lol ok.
<qkzoo1978> I have a dead link in my Applications menu, i.e., there is no .desktop link for it in /usr/share/Applications - and it doesn't show up under the built in Menu Editor.  How do I get rid of this dead link?
<Giraffe> I know that there were several bugs filed for Ubuntu regarding the Mic mute shortcut not working and under Ubuntu this was fixed but that isn't the case for Xubuntu
<ibouvousaime> qkzoo1978, how long have that dead link been there  I mean how long since it died did it stay there ?
<qkzoo1978> A couple of weeks ago
<qkzoo1978> I had uninstalled Android Studio, and then installed a fresh copy.  So now I have two AS shortcuts in the Applications menu, but one is dead.
<pencilandpaper> in the built-in menu editor is there a button that says delete qkzoo1978 ?
<qkzoo1978> It doesn't show up under the built in menu editor or alacarte
<Giraffe> Does anyone have any idea why the shortcut for muting my microphone (FN+F4) on my Dell Latitude E5250 is working under Ubuntu but doesn't work under Xubuntu?
<pencilandpaper> what DE are you using if you dont mind me asking qkzoo1978 ?
<pencilandpaper> oops, xfce. lol sorry..
<qkzoo1978> Xubuntu lol
<qkzoo1978> it's 14.04 though :)
<pencilandpaper> qkzoo1978, go to ~/.config/xfce4/menus and delete it from there and you should be good to go.
<pencilandpaper> ok cool, yeah i use a distro that is built on 14.04 for that lts support too.
<pencilandpaper> i am also using one that is based on 15.04 too though.
<qkzoo1978> Ya, I don't like a lot of change, I will eventually upgrade to 15.04.
<pencilandpaper> i hear you..well even if you wait until 16.04 for the next lts its almost right around the corner. 15.10 is already under development you know what i mean?
<qkzoo1978> Yep :)
<pencilandpaper> unless the next lts is farther away than that..forget now. i lost track of it all.
<qkzoo1978> There is no ~/.config/xfce4/menus
<pencilandpaper> applications qkzoo1978 , i am trying to remember right off of the head..i know that its in there though.
<pencilandpaper> if you check the folders in ~/.config you will find it for sure though.
<drc> pencilandpaper: Isn't it ~/.local/share/applications?
<qkzoo1978> Ok, under ~/.config/menus I found xfce-applications.menu, but the bad Android Studio link isn't in there oO
<pencilandpaper> drc, it could be in there too..but i know that you can also get rid of a menu entry in ~/.config as well..especially a wine menu entry.
<pencilandpaper> ok qkzoo1978 , then drc may be right..and thanks drc . :)
<drc> pencilandpaper: Ok, from qkzoo1978 last post I now understand you were looking for afce-applications.menu.
<drc> but I'd still look in ~/.local/share/applications
<pencilandpaper> no, he is actually looking for a bad Android Studio link drc ..and wants to remove it so that his menu doesnt have that in it after uninstalling it.
<qkzoo1978> That's it!
<pencilandpaper> check /usr/share/menu as well qkzoo1978 .
<qkzoo1978> Bad link was under .local/share/applications
<pencilandpaper> nice.
<Giraffe> Is there anyone that could help me out?
<qkzoo1978> Thanks yo, that bad link was driving me bonkers.
<Giraffe> The Microphone Mute button of my laptop's keyboard (FN+F4) is not working under Xubuntu
<Giraffe> It's working fine under Ubuntu though, where can i file a bug specificly for Xubuntu?
<pencilandpaper> i know right, i try and get stuff like that cleaned up to qkzoo1978 ..for real.
<qkzoo1978> Yep, I'm a clean freak, even on my pc
<qkzoo1978> @Giraffe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu check that out?
<qkzoo1978> nm there's no audio shortcuts in there.
<Giraffe> thanks qkzoo1978 but there's no audo shortcuts in there
<Giraffe> was already looking there
<Giraffe> Thing is Ubuntu had the same problem but it was fixed for Ubuntu : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1381856
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1381856 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Utopic) "[Dell Latitude E5550] Microphone mute key does not work on this system" [Undecided,New]
<pencilandpaper> ditto qkzoo1978 .
<Giraffe> The led of the Mic-mute key is working fine however, when i mute the mic via software the led turns on like it shoud
<Giraffe> I think it's really a matter of Xubuntu not recognizing FN+F4, is there a place where i can file a Xubunt-specific bug, regarding this problem?
<Giraffe> Could i file a bugreport at bugs.launchpad.net or do they only handle Ubuntu (not Xubuntu?)
<Giraffe> Don't tell me there isn't a way to report bugs regarding Xubuntu....
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper, I tried the minitools partition, everything seemed to be working well expept the fact that I wasnt able to move the slider to resize the partition
<pencilandpaper> bummer.
<ibouvousaime> bummer ?
<ibouvousaime> OH XD
<ibouvousaime> looool
<pencilandpaper> :)
<ibouvousaime> old gparted version are small xDD
<ibouvousaime> coool
<pencilandpaper> :)
<ibouvousaime> I will get a 2011 version lool
<ibouvousaime> xD
<pencilandpaper> you really arent feeling puppy i see huh?
#xubuntu 2015-06-21
<xubuntu492> hello
<ibouvousaime> Hello guys how can I install windows from my hard drive I have linux at the moment and I want to install windowsalongside linux
<xubuntu87w> Hello. I never used this. How this works?
<cfhowlett> "this" ???????
<xubuntu87w> Ok, thanks. I just wondered how IRC works. Now I know. Thanks a lot.
<xubuntu87w> bye
<mnemoc> hi, on my laptop I run xubuntu 14.04 just like in my work desktop but on my laptop the DE freezes during minutes between I press the shutdown button in the menu until I get the window with the buttons asking me if I want to reboot, logoff, suspend or make a real poweroff. making a logoff via command line has a similar delay. I can still jump to tty1 via keyboard or move the mouse pointer just fine, but everything else gets frozen. any idea what can be wrong?
<phenom> Hmm, bug: Can't lock screen while "Software Updater" is updating the system.
<phenom> Neither by command line or the action buttons,, anything.
<phenom> $ xscreensaver-command -l
<phenom> xscreensaver-command: already locked.
<phenom> sotty, but that's what I get when I try to start it from the command line.
<phenom> sorry even
<NoobyNoob> hello, can someone help me turn on wireless please?????
<bazhang> !wifi | NoobyNoob have a read
<ubottu> NoobyNoob have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<em> holstein: are you here?
<em> is anyone familiar with making a live usb xubuntu
<em> I just dd copied the xubuntu.iso to my flash drive
<em> but when I put it into a machine and booted from the flash drive it just started up the normal kubuntu i have on there
<hudsonkem> hello, is there any channel to xubuntu in pt-br language?
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hudsonkem> I know ubuntu-br but '-' never mind thx
<holstein> em: you'll have to make arrangments for the hardware to boot the USB.. you can take the USB stick to a machine that you *know* boots USB, to make sure the stick is made properly
<holstein> you can refer to the manufacturers documentation as to how to boot USB
<pigeon-> I'm helping a friend to install xubuntu, and we encountered a problem in the installation of his Brother-Printer...  we can see that the printer is installed, however it will not print.  I wonder if it is because he previously had a network while using windows?
<pigeon-> When we give the command to print,  the printer makes some sounds as if it wanted to print however it does not print...  Any suggestions?
#xubuntu 2016-06-20
<msodrew> JeZxLee: I have that exact card. It's an amazing graphics card, but I am having issues with it and my monitor (Dell P2715Q). The mini DisplayPort > Displayport connection is just not stable (X session dies if u turn off the monitor). I doubt this is becuase its the GTX 970, my money's on the monitor to blame....though, something to consider.
<chuckmcm> msodrew: have you looked at the xfsettingsd bug?
<chuckmcm> my issue was that the screen would blank and not unblank, even though the session had in fact woken up
<msodrew> chuckmcm: that sounds like roughly what i am experiencing. i can rewake the screen by forcing the console (CTRL+SUPER+ALT F1), but if i ever try to switch to the desktop environment F7, it never unblanks. what's the xfsettgsd bug?
<chuckmcm> that is the bug msodrew
<chuckmcm> I'll find you the patch
<chuckmcm> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11107 pull the patch (jkampe68) and apply https://bugzilla.xfce.org/attachment.cgi?id=6590 as the patch
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11107 in Xfsettingsd "xfsettingsd resets TV mode to NULL on power cycle" [Critical,Reopened]
<chuckmcm> that fixed it for me
<chuckmcm> same symptoms
<chuckmcm> This was my original bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1581302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581302 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Monitor remains blanked with Intel Graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<xubuntu63w> i forgot my password
<xubuntu63w> how to  reset my password
<well_laid_lawn> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu63w:  ^^
<xubuntu96i> wifi non funziona
<xubuntu96i> wifi not working
<msodrew> chuckmcm: wow thank you so much. ive never applied a patch before, but i will try this today and report back. what is the easiest way to apply said patch to xfsettingsd?
<msodrew> rather, ill google it first of course–as the responserate in this IRC is at a reasonably slow pace
<msodrew> could anyone provide me with a reputable guide on how to patch xfsettingsd with the patch that chuckmcm suggested? Do I fetch the source for xfce4-settings using apt-get and attemp to recompile from there? how do I make sure that my recompilation using the patch will build with a consistent, correct environment (vars, paths, etc) as compared to if apt-get handled it?
<flocculant> msodrew: might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<msodrew> flocculant: wonderful. I will try this, thank you
<flocculant> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/appy-patch-file-using-patch-command/
<flocculant> also - don't often do it myself so don't be asking for help from me ;)
<flocculant> as I generally end up scratching my head anyway ...
<flocculant> msodrew: second might read more logically
<msodrew> hahah
<msodrew> aren't we all scratching our head in this linux troubleshooting world?
<msodrew> :]
<flocculant> heh
<msodrew> flocculant: oh my god, it took me an hour of trying–but it worked. patch applied to an official xfce4 package from ubuntu's repos w/ the version number incremented to create no conflicts with APT, and most importantly, the patch seems to fix my screen blanking bug that i've struggled with for weeks! thank you thank you chuckmcm :D
<Pici> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<msodrew> One other random question about xfce4: I love the "Editable Accelerators" feature where you can dynamically reassign a shortcut to any menubar entry as you mouseover + press new accelerator sequence. Problem is, it only works about half the time. I'm assuuming this has to do with some sort of userland app compliance thing? perhaps people developing apps w/ GTK+ (or whatever) are not allowing?
<chuckmcm> you are most welcome msodrew
<chuckmcm> if you have a launchpad login add a note to the bug that it fixed it for you, ideally it will get pulled upstream quickly
<msodrew> im adding my thanks and 2 cents on xfce's bugzilla as we speak, should I also comment on launchpad?
<msodrew> k. i pretty much spammed my success story on the bug reports in xfce's bugzilla, lightdm's launchpad, and xfce4-setting's launchpad.
<msodrew> I'm noticing that the original reports of this bug were from 2014... nearly two years ago. Does it routinely take *this long* to get such a blocking bugfix into an upstream release?
<knome> msodrew, depends on the bug and available developer time
<msodrew> knome: of course, that is understandable. I am just not familiar with bug lifecycles in the linux world; not to mention bugs as esoteric as this one.
<knome> tbh, i'd say a bug reported in 2014 is still young ;)
<knome> unfortunately, there are so much older bugs
<msodrew> i wish i could help. the amount of cognative load it would take to tackle a bug anywhere in the graphical stack (X server --> xfce4 --> xenial upstream) is mind-numbing to think about :\
<knome> i guess so has it been for everybody else in the beginning :)
<msodrew> haha of course. ive been writing software for nearly 15 years, but since most of my work has been in languages higher-level than C/C++ (easier, more abstracted).... so the idea of attempting to fix something written in those languagse under Linux is, well, ( ((head explodes)) )
<chuckmcm> Random question, is there a way to get an indication on the top menu line for processes running on other workspaces?
<chuckmcm> I just spent 20 minutes trying to figure out why Firefox couldn't spawn a new window only to find it was creating it on a different workspace page
<xangua> You can just add the workspace widget?
<chuckmcm> interesting but I don't see a workspace widget
<chuckmcm> xangua: where would I find that?
<flocculant> chuckmcm: windows buttons is default installed, check out the preferences - you can make it show all workspaces
<flocculant> I don't use that personally - have workspace switcher instead
<chuckmcm> sorry for being dense but xfce top bar is the launcher icon (left), apps on this workspace, power, network, volume, clock on the right
<flocculant> check the preferences for the workspace one - you can filter to include all workspaces
<ddybing> Hi. I just installed Xubuntu 16.04, and I have some problems with samba shares. I have a file server on my LAN running Debian with a samba share, and it works fine on Ubuntu (The "official version"), as well as Windows. But it will not show up in Xubuntu. I just get the message "Failed to retrieve share file list"
<chuckmcm> workspaces settings has "general" and "margins" tab. General lets me select how many
<ddybing> I've tried Googling alot, and I've tried disabling my firewall, but it none of that has worked. Suggestions are highly appreciated, as I need to be able to work with the files on my server.
<chuckmcm> margins, well window margins. Nothing about 'all workspaces'
<chuckmcm> ddybing: what tool are you using to access your samba shares?
<chuckmcm> and did you install cifs-utils when you installed 16.04 ?
<ddybing> Just the file manager
<ddybing> chuckmcm: No, I have not.
<chuckmcm> ah, then try that 'sudo apt-get install cifs-utils' will help a bit I think
<ddybing> And with file manager, I mean Thunar
<ddybing> Thanks. I will try that out!
<ddybing> Will I have to restart my computer for it to work?
<chuckmcm> I don't think it does, but easy to test
<ddybing> It did not work, but I will try rebooting:-)
<flocculant> chuckmcm: there are 3 different workspace/window plugins - exactly which one do you have? probably easiest to add them 1 by 1 and see what gives you what you want - I can see apps running on other workspaces here
<chuckmcm> not sure I have a workspace plugin install flocculant just the default xfce window manager. Hmm.
<krytarik> chuckmcm: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/start
<chuckmcm> yeah, that is where I just landed thanks to the big G
<flocculant> chuckmcm: on a default xubuntu install, windows buttons is there - and as I said you can filter all workspaces with it
<chuckmcm> looking for the workspace switcher on my install
<flocculant> chuckmcm: right click on panel > Panel > PAnel Preferences
<flocculant> chuckmcm: and unless you actually added workspace switcher you won't have it visible
<chuckmcm> hmm, ok, right click -> Applications -> Settings -> Panel got me to the panel settings. Whereupon I added the Workplace switcher
<ddybing> chuckmcm: I tried rebooting, but it did not work, unfortunately. But thanks for your suggestion :-)
<chuckmcm> odd ddybing, I don't suppose the samba source you are trying to mount is complaining is it?
<chuckmcm> You can also try mounting it directly 'sudo mount.cifs //server/share /mnt'
<chuckmcm> You can also try mounting it directly 'sudo mount.cifs //server/share /mnt -o guest'
<ddybing> chuckmcm: It works perfectly in Windows, and I've not have any problems with the "standard Ubuntu".
<ddybing> Thanks, chuckmcm, I'll try that :-)
<ddybing> Chuckmcm: Yay, that worked. I just added the user and password on the share, and it mounted right away!
<chuckmcm> my guess then is that it isn't allowing guest access so it doesn't show up when just browsing.
<ddybing> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I blocked it from guests, as I share LAN with another residence.
<ddybing> Again, thanks alot mate.
<chuckmcm> no worrries
<chuckmcm> odd I got the workspace switcher on my panel bar but its super tiny
#xubuntu 2016-06-21
<xubuntu62w> Can someone help me out with WNA3100 drivers?
<xubuntu62w> is anyone here? :p
<xubuntu62w> is anyone at keyboard?
<krytarik> xubuntu62w: Try asking in #ubuntu.
<krytarik> Also, provide more details there.
<xubuntu62w> How do i do that
<xubuntu62w> #ubuntu can someone help me out with WNA3100 drivers
<krytarik> "/join #ubuntu"
<xubuntu62w> thanks krytarik!
<krytarik> Sure.
<gdane> hi guys
<gdane> i have xubuntu 16.04 and ralink wifi card
<gdane> how to install rt61pci into kernel?
<gdane> my kernel - Linux doggyhouse 4.4.0-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 8 19:27:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gdane> 05:01.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<gdane> sudo modprobe rt61pci         say       modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'rt61pci': Invalid argument
<gdane> any idea?
<xangua> Linux doggyhouse :-|
<gdane> and?
<gdane> noone can help
<gdane> its sad
<chuckmcm> gdane what does dmesg say, or the kernel log
<chuckmcm> see http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28710/cant-insert-rt2800usb-module-invalid-argument for a similar example
<walrider> i need help
<walrider> some one please
<walrider> any body ??
<bazhang> !ask | walrider
<ubottu> walrider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<walrider> i am failed to installed a .run file it says : walrider@blackbox:~/Downloads$ chmod -x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1.run
<walrider> walrider@blackbox:~/Downloads$ sudo ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1
<walrider> [sudo] password for walrider:
<walrider> sudo: ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1: command not found
<walrider> walrider@blackbox:~/Downloads$ ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1
<walrider> bash: ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1: No such file or directory
<walrider> walrider@blackbox:~/Downloads$ ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1.run
<walrider> bash: ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.19.1_1.run: Permission denied
<walrider> walrider@blackbox:~/Downloads$
<walrider> cant install .run file
<walrider> now what to do ?
<walrider> ?
<xds> hey
<xds> what kind of X is Xubuntu? xfce?
<xds> I'm thinking of where I should download themes from
<akxwi-dave> xds, yes its xfce
<pragomer_1> how to set/view/invoke lightlocker settings in xubuntu 16.04 ??
<xubuntu31i> hej
<ababababb> hi, i installed randomly bumblebee, nouveau, and nvidia drivers all at once last night and now when i start up my machine, lightdm just locks up my box about 30 seconds after being started every time
<ababababb> i have an nvidia optimus card
<ababababb> is there some sort of issue when having both drivers installed? (i wanted to test both)
<ababababb> i have to hard boot when it locks up
<ax562> anyone have experience making ubuntu 14.04 lts to xubuntu without installing the full xubuntu?
<knome> ax562, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ax562> knome thanks
<knome> ax562, then you will be left with some packages that are needed for the ubuntu/unity desktop only, but that WILL get you the xubuntu desktop as it is
<ax562> i'm actually on one of my buddys systems
<knome> (technically, after doing that, you can boot to either desktop)
<ax562> the reason I want to do it he is running an old school duo core 2 lappy
<ax562> want to speed it up a little
<ax562> knome thanks
<ax562> yeah I remember doing it a while back but a few years ago i just went to xubuntu.iso install from the start
<ax562> knome do you think it's worth it even if he is running 32bit os?
<knome> how does that relate to this?
<ax562> I'm just wondering if it would help for performance, from my understanding xubuntu is stripped down ubuntu with xapps?
<knome> xubuntu isn't really a "stripped down" version of ubuntu
<ax562> how would you define it knome
<knome> and xapps has nothing to do with xubuntu, xubuntu uses the xfce desktop environment
<knome> it's an alternative flavor of ubuntu, and it just happens to be more lightweight
<knome> but it's definitely NOT "just stripped down"
<ax562> thanks
<ax562> yeah i first ran it on my motorola droid bionic
<ax562> never looked back since
<knome> but re: 64/32-bit, that doesn't really matter
<ax562> ok thanks
<ax562> if i remember correctly i would just choose type of session in login correct?
<knome> yes
<ax562> cool so if my buddy doesn't like it he can always go back then
<knome> yes
<ax562> thanks cool name by the way knome
<ax562> knome what version of xubuntu you running?
<knome> 16.04
<ax562> is that lts
<knome> yes
<ax562> how is it?
<knome> every evennumber.04 is
<knome> i would like to think it's improved from 14.04
<ax562> every two years they release lts right
<knome> fwiw, your friend on 14.04 will have to upgrade to 16.04 in a year anyway
<knome> yes, every two years, so the next LTS is 18.04
<ax562> thought it was 5 years support?
<knome> for xubuntu, three
<ax562> ah, I see, well that sucks
<ax562> cant win them all
<knome> the xubuntu team is a small one, and there's no way to support the system for 5 years
<ax562> but technically wouldn't xubuntu still receive ubuntu patches for the 5 years or updates?
<knome> contributions are welcome, maybe if we have enough people working on it, we can do 5 years of support as well..
<knome> yes, it will
<knome> but not the xfce or other xubuntu-specific components
<ax562> ok that would be cool
<ax562> i got my system stollen last year in december :(
<ax562> so haven't been as dedicated as i used to be
<ax562> knome are you part of the xubuntu team?
<knome> yes
<ax562> what division or whatever
<knome> there's not many divisions if your team is about 10 people, but officially, i'm currently the website lead
<ax562> oh cool
<ax562> well I have a github account, should have xubuntu up and running in a few, and some time if you need any help
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ lists all the subteams you can help, and you can get more information from the contributor documentation as well as the #xubuntu-devel irc channel
<knome> (welcome!)
<ax562> thanks!
<pjotter> Hello :)
<ax562> hi
#xubuntu 2016-06-22
<XubuAsusBIOSsetu> Hey :) I have this problem: The Harddrive on my Asus N series Was damaged. I borrowed a puter and made a bootable Live USB device.. dint think that youve made the persistence prart so easy over the last decade.. lol.. so I got a compaible hdd and installed the latest Xubuntu.. but I might have forgotten to make the BIOS aware of this sudden Hardware change.. I dunno.. cant boot the system on the new HDD, on the Live USB no
<XubuAsusBIOSsetu> I tried configuring the bios manually, but I cant get it to work with my limited knowledge of the terminology
<ax562> probably something else wrong
<ax562> should have booted up
<xubuntu30i> hello anybody? I am installing xubuntu so boring waiting
<kevinchen_gz> I just switch from windows to ubuntu. Ubuntu is awesome!
<kevinchen_gz> Can anyone share some experience of using ubuntu?
<knome> kevinchen_gz, you'll probably find some on the internet (and for what it's worth, this is the xubuntu channel)
<kevinchen_gz> As a linux man, It's worth to try emacs. It's the best text editor on the world!
<kevinchen_gz> I am  always looking something new, exploiting the patential of linux, improving working efficency.
<Babloyi> !lsr
<Babloyi> oh
<Babloyi> errrr
<Babloyi> lts
<Babloyi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<Babloyi> so is it out to update now?
<Babloyi> from the previous lts (14.04 or 14.10 I think)
<kevinchen_gz> Is there anyway to upgrade ubuntu from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS online? I just can upgrade it from USB disk. It's a bit twisted
<akxwi-dave> kevinchen_gz,  have a look here.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<HallerL> what's the easiest way to install xubuntu on an usb-stick (not he harddrive), inside of an encrypted lvm volume? as far as i know grub2 allows booting from an encrypted boot partion too - does this work with xubuntu, ie to use an encrypted /boot partion with grub?
<xds> any good facebook desktop app/client for Linux?
<bazhang> !crosspost | xds
<ubottu> xds: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Arthur_D2> hi, I'm having issues with getting the HDMI to work on a laptop. I am using Xubuntu 16.04, and I know there's a key combo to enable/disable HDMI (Fn+f4) but it does not appear to work
<jilocasin0> afternoon all
<jilocasin0> does anyone know how to change the default terminal size?
<flocculant> jilocasin0: ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc look for MiscDefaultGeometry
<flocculant> default is 80x24
<flocculant> ooh learnt a thing too - resixe to what you want then stty size will give you 'that size' use that as MiscDefaultGeometry
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86066/xubuntu-change-default-terminal-windows-size-layout
<jilocasin0> why oh why did xubuntu change the open file dialog....
<jilocasin0> flocculant: there isn't a terminal directory under .config/xfce4/
<krytarik> jilocasin0: Ftm, http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/preferences#appearance
<jilocasin0> krytarik: thanks
<flocculant> must have fiddled to get the .config file :)
<DUKENUKEM> does xfce use pulseaudio by default?
<DUKENUKEM> moved my xubuntu over to awesomewm and im trying to figure out how to get the sound working again
<knome> xubuntu does.
<DUKENUKEM> ok i didnt know if it was distro specific or WM specific
#xubuntu 2016-06-23
<ax562> does xubuntu support i686
<ax562> does 64bit xubuntu support i686
<ax562> better quesstion
<ax562> trying to run this 64bit install on duo core t2250 cpu but doesn't support vt-x
<ax562> http://ark.intel.com/products/27232/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2250-2M-Cache-1_73-GHz-533-MHz-FSB?q=intel%20t2250
<ax562> that's the spec sheet it has 2 cores
<ax562> my bad
<ax562> so is 32bit my only option
<Unit193> ax562: ...It's a 32bit processor, so yes 32bit is your option.
<xubuntu41i> Hello
<xubuntu41i> alguém portugues
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu41i> ok thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<pragomer_1> hey. in xubuntu 16.04 / thunar 1.6.10 sidebar DEVICES come before PLACES.. can I config this the other way arround?
<poeticrpm> pragomer_1, dont think so. This is a thunar thing
<poeticrpm> thunar isnt exactly the most configurable piece of software
<pragomer_1> yes thats right *lol*
<pragomer_1> thought I saw I vice versa in the past..
<ganjajuanabud> When I leave my computer idle, it locks after a while and requires my password to log back in. If I power down and restart I can use the computer with no password. What's up with that?
<ganjajuanabud> When I leave my computer idle for a while, I have to enter my password to log back in. If I restart it, I can use it without entering my password. How secure is that?
<ganjajuanabud> Help!
<sorinello> Hello. How can I connect to a TFTP server using Thunar ? It keeps asking for a password, but I don't have any
<akxwi-dave> morning
<xubuntu95w> Hi
<xubuntu95w> Does anyone know how to disable the rightclick context menu in xubuntu 16.04?
<xubuntu95w> well I'll be back.
<jilocasin0> 'ello all
<jilocasin0> running a new install of 16.04 on a dell precision 3620 and I'm having no small amount of troubles. :(
<jilocasin0> they all seem to revolve around dual displays.
<jilocasin0> anyone having similar issues?
<Guest44302> quisiera saber un manual de irssi
<elianl> hola a todos
<NegativeFlare> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elianl> exit
<ax562> hi
<rtnmarble> Hi, are there any tech support folks around?
<knome> rtnmarble, who don't you ask your question and find out?
<rtnmarble> I've recently installed Black Lab linux to test it out, and now I'm trying to install Linux Mint from a USB, but I can't get the BIOS screen when starting the computer.
<rtnmarble> F1, F2, and F12 don't work.
<knome> ok, then please ask the linux mint support channels
<rtnmarble> It isn't an issue with Mint, it's the inability to boot from USB with black lab.
<knome> then please ask the black lab support channels
<rtnmarble> This is the channel linked to from Black Lab's page.
<knome> then they are linking to the wrong channel
<ax562> lol
<knome> this channel is for xubuntu support only (and we are explicitly mentioning that to all derivatives on our website)
<daifuco> does anyone know if I can install linux on a damn netbook that can not boot from the USB?
<daifuco> and how?
<ax562> so no dvd drive correct, and usb isn't working because?
<daifuco> because it is not supported by the manufacturer
<daifuco> Lenovo
<flocculant> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<daifuco> it is a cd, it has no cd drive
<ax562> you cannot upgrade bios?
<chuckmcm> I don't suppose there is any way on xubuntu to "freeze" the display configuration. I've got two displays, one on display port, one on HDMI, when the system blanks and then wakes up it goes back to "mirrored" mode
<chuckmcm> I manually have to open up the display settings, uncheck mirrored, push the displays into the correct orientation (over under) to get back to my previous setup.
<chuckmcm> hmm, daifuco left before they found out you can connect a USB attached CD drive?
<soiled> dunno where else to ask this, could i make a bootable usb with persistence (already did), install the specific applications i want, then somehow change it to read-only/no longer persistent?
<chuckmcm> what does that get you soiled?
<chuckmcm> or specifically are you just trying to create an OS with pre-packaged apps that run from a USB stick?
<soiled> chuckmcm, yeah pretty much, change system to rw when i need to update software, change it to ro to use as a liveusb
<soiled> i can imagine several benefits to that, though i dunno if it's possible.
<chuckmcm> it isn't "normally" possible, but you can configure a system that works that way. A lot of internet appliances do that with root  mounted read-only
<chuckmcm> recommend you look at building embedded linux systems for ideas.
<soiled> embedded systems? like building my own distro, then flashing it to a USB?
<soiled> usb flash drive*
<soiled> I don't really know what an embedded system is in this context
#xubuntu 2016-06-24
<chuckmcm> Any system where the root boot device is immutable during normal system operation.  I know of at least one signage company where the "signage" OS (linux based) is booted from USB, and the "default" system has a copy of windows on it
<chuckmcm> the manufacturer for the hardware does all their tests on Windows. But the dedicated signage app is a Linux application.
<chuckmcm> They create a distro with their app on it on a bootable USB, plug it into the hardware on site and "poof" the sign lights up with their material
<chuckmcm> the actual hardware is just a PC where the boot order is set to boot USB before the internal hard drive
<craigbass76> I'm trying to shrink an ntfs partition from a livecd. Gparted can't do it wihtout ntfs-3g (which I got installed) and ntfsprogs, which when I try apt-get insalling it tells me there's no installation candidate. What's missing? I've only got one 16.04 box in the house and I've not used it much yet
<soiled> root boot device.. not the root directory of the OS itself?
<soiled> if i understand correctly you need sudo to install updates to the OS
<soiled> security patches, etc
<soiled> craigbass76, i think there's an apt-get feature that lets you search for similar filenames, in case 'ntfsprogs' is a typo of some sort
<chuckmcm> soiled: depending on what your end goal is, you can remount root rw, update, then remount ro.
<chuckmcm> (craigbass76 apt-cache search ntfs)
<soiled> ah alright chuckmcm, thanks. i'll check that out.
<chuckmcm> however  soiled since automatic updates assume a writable root file system and your going to have to change systems tools to work with a read only root file system you won't be able to use existing tools.
<soiled> ah i couldn't change root from rw to ro if i'm using the flashdrive
<chuckmcm> Well not and expect all "straight from the distro" tools to work. Sometimes things write back to their /etc directories, or /run etc. You'll no doubt have /run symlinked out to a RAM partition etc.
<chuckmcm> This is well plowed territory in the embedded linux space so I really think you will want to start there.
<soiled> ok, i will. thank you.
<craigbass76> chuckmcm, hrmmm ntfs-config looked likely, but I'm getting the same message
<craigbass76> Thes earen't kernel modules that require a reboot are they?
<craigbass76> And I just did this lasst night on another Windows 7 box with the same cd. Weird.
<chuckmcm> there may be. As I recall I needed to reboot after installing cifs-utils
<craigbass76> Ahh. That won't work so well I guess on a livecd
<craigbass76> I wish this person would just let me install Xubuntu...
<chuckmcm> or physically remove the drive and connect it to a system running Xubuntu :-)
<chuckmcm> I've got one of those USB to SATA/PATA/IDE drive adapters for just such cases.
<ax562> anyone recommend a good virtual machine setup tutorial for xubuntu?
<pleia2> ax562: have you tried virtualbox?
<pleia2> it's slower without virt in the CPU, but it works
<ax562> not running windows atm
<ax562> that's only windows right?
<pleia2> no...
<pleia2> I use it on xubuntu all the time, I use the linux version
<pleia2> apt-get install virtualbox
<ax562> ah is that through ubuntu software center
<Unit193> pleia2: You don't use the Windows one inside a Windows kvm?
<ax562> no vt-x needed
<ax562> ?
<pleia2> Unit193: I don't use windows anywhere in any form!
<ax562> hahah
<pleia2> ax562: if you have vt-x it will use it, but it's not required
<ax562> thanks :)
<pleia2> you're welcome
<ax562> woot
<ax562> tiny app
<ax562> do you guys usually install xubuntu on vm or just try it from iso?
<eggggs>  for me installs go so fast on xubuntu  that i try to install it all and if i crash it reformat
<ax562> thanks eggggs
<ax562> going really slow btw :/
<eggggs> whats going slow ax562
<ax562> my vm install of xubuntu 16.10
<eggggs> i think alot of that depends on power of pc and settings of vm , so many variables
<ax562> yeah i chose dynamic hdd and also I have crap cpu :/
<eggggs> live cds are slow to load but use all ram and full power of pc
<eggggs> im still learning  vm stuff and usually crash the vm ehhe
<ax562> haha
<ax562> i've run vm before but not often
<ax562> i usually just partition hd and install
<nomad> Hi, does anyone know how to disable or edit the right click context menu in xfce4?
<nomad> Anyone?
<flocculant> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6981 post 10 - not sure if that'll still work with xfce4.12 though
<pavlushka> nomad: you are new here?
<nomad> yes
<nomad> Not the right place?
<flocculant> nomad: yes it's the right place :)
<nomad> Disabling the desktop entirely is not an option i need the icons.
<flocculant> nomad: to be honest I'm not sure there is a simple way to do what you want
<nomad> If it's not possible to disable the context menu I could live with editing out a few things but i haven't found anything useful on the net.
<nomad> I wasn't going for easy, flocculant.
<flocculant> nomad: then you probably need to look into compiling it with things disabled
<flocculant> you might be better using the xfce forum https://forum.xfce.org/
<flocculant> I assume that was you asking the same on askubuntu yesterday?
<nomad> yes.
<nomad> Do you know which application provides the context menu?
<flocculant> nope
<nomad> ok, then I'll ask the forum, maybe someone knows.
<nomad> or would the mailing list be a better palce?
<flocculant> maybe
<flocculant> both :)
<nomad> flocculant: thank you for your help.
<flocculant> nomad: welcome - even if I couldn't much :)
<ax562> flocculant I\m back.  couldnt sleep
<ax562> flocculant running deluge but not working in 16.10
<Unit193> ax562: Bug 1593428
<ubottu> bug 1593428 in libtorrent-rasterbar (Ubuntu) "libtorrent incompatible with boost in yakkety" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593428
<ax562> Unit193 how can I reference that without "bugging" anyone here?
<Unit193> Eh?
<Unit193> There's a "Affects me too" button at the top of the bug report.
<ax562> I mean how can I check if bug has been reported?
<ax562> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtorrent-rasterbar/+bug/1593428/+choose-affected-product
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593428 in libtorrent-rasterbar (Ubuntu) "libtorrent incompatible with boost in yakkety" [Medium,Confirmed]
<choki> does xubuntu still need more ram than vanilla xfce?
<ax562> hello
<ignatio> good evening all
<ax562> hi
<ax562> what\s the best way to check if bug has been reported?
#xubuntu 2016-06-25
<Anonaly> hi,
<Anonaly> which login program does Xubuntu 14.04 use ? lightDM ?
<Anonaly> GDM ?
<Anonaly> my computer is currently broke, as I was trying to install drivers for my scanner.
<Anonaly> I was also following instructions from suggestions from using google because it was not working
<Anonaly> (the scanner was not working)
<mrkramps> lightdm
<Anonaly> so anyways, I was doing things in the terminal that caused my issue
<Anonaly> which is now that when I restart the computer,
<Anonaly> lightdm loads, and the kb and mouse do not work
<Anonaly> thanks mrkramps
<Anonaly> the cursor blinks 10 times and then stops
<Anonaly> I have tried multiple kb's mouses, which all work,
<Anonaly> they all work in bios
<Anonaly> computer was 100% fine
<Anonaly> I have a live cd and was able to chroot into it,
<Anonaly> the drivers where for Brother scanner/printer,
<Anonaly> I should just upgrade to 16.04
<Anonaly> but it would be nice to figure out what the heck caused this
<Anonaly> and if it is fixable
<mrkramps> check log files
<Anonaly> ok which log files ?
<Anonaly> hmm
<Anonaly> I am still a Linux newb
<Anonaly> ok Ill have a look in /var/log
<Phill> Hi there, can i upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 without having to reinstall my entire system?
<knome> yes, lts to lts.
<bekks> knome: Only when 16.04.1 is released, I thought.
<knome> bekks, true
<bekks> So currently thats a "No" then :)
<knome> that would be a wrong answer as well..
<knome> because you totally can, even now if you insist
#xubuntu 2016-06-26
<CoolCanuck> I'm having huge struggles with installing xubutu via flash drive. I've tried 4 times - both with ext4 and xfs, resulting in four hours of trying. I've google searched, tried the commands..  - after it asks me to reboot, i say ok, xubuntu shuts down, I unplug my flash drive.. my computer bootsnad grub goes into recovery/rescue because file system isn't known
<CoolCanuck> :'(
<ax562> do you have anything worth saving on your hdd?
<ax562> coolcanuck?
<CoolCanuck> I have a windows 10 install and some movies
<CoolCanuck> I've also converted MBR to GPT and still no luck
<ax562> does your windows partition boot?
<CoolCanuck> no
<CoolCanuck> I can boot into live cd though
<CoolCanuck> (for xubuntu)
<ax562> I usually manually setup my partitions when Install xubuntu using gparted in live cd
<ax562> also setup or have windows already setup
<CoolCanuck> my linux sysadmin friend tried partitioning my system
<ax562> you can do it yourself
<CoolCanuck> I know
<ax562> I believe windows likes being first partition always
<CoolCanuck> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WV5omdSf/
<CoolCanuck> before xfs formatting and such
<ax562> [windows 10 partition partition][xubuntu partition][swap partition]
<CoolCanuck> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MRACMt6f/
<CoolCanuck> so if I put W10 first, it should work?
<CoolCanuck> I dont think it will boot.. now that I'm GPT. (that's fine)
<ax562> I would create ntfs partition first then create a partition with all info you don't want to lose, then xubuntu ext4, then swap
<ax562> [ntfs][backup ntfs][ext4][swap] using gparted in xubuntu live cd
<ax562> then install windows 10 in [ntfs] partition
<ax562> then install xubuntu in [ext4] partition
<CoolCanuck> ah ok
<CoolCanuck> I will try that
<CoolCanuck> I dont need windows 10 to boot. Just access to the files.
<ax562> well it's up to you
<Anonaly_> so I install xubuntu 16.04, no fglrx, I have to manually start xfwm4 every time,
<ax562> if you don't want windows 10 partition just create partition for files
<Anonaly_> but even after I start xfwm4 I still have no titlebar for firefox and other programs
<Anonaly_> I cannot minimize firefox
<ax562> but if you ever want windows I believe that it has to be first partition on hdd coolcanuck
<Anonaly_> looks like I have to downgrade back to 14.04 :(
<ax562> why?
<Anonaly_> 16.04 is giving me problems
<ax562> I would try fresh install
<Anonaly_> I just did
<CoolCanuck> havey you tried reconfiguring you packages?
<Anonaly_> no titlebar for firefox
<CoolCanuck> reinstall or whatever
<Anonaly_> xfwm4 --replace does not fix it
<ax562> sudo apt-get update
<CoolCanuck> screenshot?
<ax562> sudo apt-get upgrade
<CoolCanuck> I know firefox and chrome look different than usual title bars
<Anonaly_> yeah I don't have a minimize button or anything
<Anonaly_> can't get it out of the way
<Anonaly_> other programs have titlebars though
<ax562> that's weird
<ax562> try
<Anonaly_> like this hexchat
<ax562> sudo apt-get update
<ax562> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anonaly_> ok
<Anonaly_> doing that
<ax562> or sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<CoolCanuck> :P
<Anonaly_> alright as long as I get to keep 16.04
<Anonaly_> and not ugprade to a non-lts version like 16.10
<Anonaly_> thats happened to me before and I had to downgrade afterwards
<ax562> lts is 16.04
<ax562> oops mis read
<Anonaly_> k restarting :)
<Anonaly_> yes still no titlebar for firefox,
<Anonaly_> 'I have one for other programs
<Anonaly_> I wonder if its something to do with QT
<Anonaly_> ax562, ^
<Anonaly_> wtf
<ax562> Ananoly_ have you tried updating your video card driver?
<Anonaly_> ax562, there is no way to do that
<Anonaly_> xubuntu 16.04. no fglrx
<Anonaly_> well I might just give up on Xubuntu,
<ax562> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ax562> you try this Anonaly_
<Anonaly_> right now my problem is that firefox has no titlebar,
<Anonaly_> and some other programs as well
<ax562> it might be a problem with video card
<Anonaly_> k figured something out
<Anonaly_> a new profile for firefox works,
<Anonaly_> if I use an existing profile (from Xubuntu 14.04) there is no titlebar
<Anonaly_> ax562, xubuntu 16.04 has no support for the fglrx drivers
<Anonaly_> ax562, weird huh
<CoolCanuck> here is my boot info http://paste2.org/G4JNec5X
<CoolCanuck> would installing lilo instead of grub help ?
<ax562> not sure CoolCanuck
<ax562> when you boot up whats the error you get?
<xubuntu34w> hi
<xubuntu34w> I have xubuntu latest testing version without sound, only earphone works, I need an url for opening a topic on a forum
<xubuntu34w> 4.4.0-27-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 21 17:44:30 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu34w> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328888
<xubuntu46w> Hi! I need help. I trying to setup xubuntu from .iso file, from grub command shell. but no success. First question : its right file for booting (from .iso) : /casper/vmlinuz and /casper/initrd.lz
<xubuntu34w> http://askubuntu.com/questions/791504/how-to-get-sound-on-a-positvo-netbook-xri3150-anonymous-motherboard
<DUKENUKEM> hi, i changed my xfce4 session to not immediately start xfwm4 because i was trying to get xfce4 integrated with awesomewm. which file do I have to edit to bring back the default xfce4 settings? when i start X presumably no window manager is running, and if i start a terminal, the window cannot grab focus so I cannot start the windowmanager
<rbkl> evening
<rbkl> are the utilities that control screen brightness keys on laptops the same across all ubuntu flavours?
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm using Xubuntu 16.04. I had tearing in Firefox and decided to switch to Chromium and got tearing too. Also I have poweroff bug. Menu-Shutdown-no reaction. Second attempt - PC turns off. No such bug in Windows. Please, help me.
<er68> Hi, my computer hang randomly, I have searched error message in syslog but no anomaly found; there are other log that can I see? Thanks
<er68> There are programs or Linux distributions for test the system components?
<mrkramps> er68, system specifications?
<er681> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU  J2900  @ 2.41GHz
<er681> 4GB RAM
<er681> Linux 4.4.0-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 8 19:27:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mrkramps> er681, could you describe "hang randomly" in detail?
<er681> mrkramps, thank you for attention. the monitor show the last image visualized, the mouse pointer don't move, the keyboard led (Num Locks, Caps lock) don't change if I press the related keys
<mrkramps> er681, crash or just hanging for a while?
<er681> Seems it hangs, I try to scan the network with Android Fing but the pc isn't discovered
<xubuntu17w> Hi there, I still have huge trubble with this bug (Notebook goes black and overheats, without any respond) related to probably the ATI hybrid grafic:
<xubuntu17w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589139 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv6-6b52sl Entertainment Notebook PC] No suspend on Ubuntu 16.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<mrkramps> er681, does it recover from hanging?
<xubuntu17w> I tried tons of options and code lines/adaptions. But the only working solution so far: never ever use suspend etc. Only shotdown
<xubuntu17w> Sorry, I didn't meant to interrupt. Help er681!
<er681> mrkramps, to restart I must power off/on. I add these informations: I had installed Ubuntu, after I had installed XFCE, now I have installed Xubuntu. The installation is terminated from 20 minutes and the system is running.
<mrkramps> er681, what kind of graphics card is used? intel onboard or something dedicated?
<mrkramps> er68, you bios/uefi version is up-to-date?
<er68> mrkramps, yes the bios/uefi is up-to-date
<er68> mrkramps, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<mrkramps> er68, what's the exact laptop model?
<er68> mrkramps: it's an assembled desktop
<mrkramps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503731 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0f31 Ubuntu 15.04-15.10 freezes totally" [Low,Incomplete]
<mrkramps> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88012
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 88012 in DRM/Intel "[bisected BYT] complete freeze after: drm/i915/vlv: WA for Turbo and RC6 to work together" [Major,Resolved: moved]
<mrkramps> er68, both bug reports adressing the same issue. try the workaround listed and hope it will help
<er68> mrkraps: thank you very much
<mrkramps> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2017-06-19
<yo> Hi, I installed some gtk2 theme on xfce, which i ended up not using, but now Chromium's scrollbars are the color of that theme. I tried using lxappearance to change it but it has no effect.
<gronke> I'm running xubuntu. Often times when I open my laptop after it's been asleep, the wi-fi wont see any nearby networks. When I log-out and log back in, though, it works fine. Why is this happening?
<krytarik> gronke: You'll probably have more luck with this in the #ubuntu main channel.
<gronke> yeah I asked and no one answered, oh well!
<krytarik> Aha, I see.
<stain> hi is the Mediacom SmartBook S140 Notebook good for xubuntu and programming
<akxwi-dave> looking at the specs of that, try  the 32bit  iso on a usb drive  as a live image and see is everything works ok,
<stain> thanks
<akxwi-dave> the machine is a bit underpowered for heavy work.. but assuming eveything works in the live enviroment xubuntu should be great for it
<stain> what is the best pc for xubuntu
<genii> One that works
<genii> Generally, a 64bit amd or intel cpu with 1G or more of memory, a non-broadcom based wifi card, and enough hd space to install apps and store things.
<noodlesnode> hey running 16.04 after an update calc does some weird thing where when I click the spreadsheet I wanna open, it does some weird prompt like screen which looks like it trying to etablish spreadsheet layout and when I click ok the spreadsheet, it opens empty. :-(
<noodlesnode> it opened fine before
<noodlesnode> and the spreadsheet definately has data in it
<apurv> noodlesnode, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure libreoffice-calc
<noodlesnode> ok
<noodlesnode> apurv, didnt work
<apurv> noodlesnode, I'm clueless... I thought reconfiguring it might solve the problem
<noodlesnode> when I tried the was no response from the terminal to indicate it was doing something
<noodlesnode> usually a dpkg show some feedback doesnt it?
<apurv> noodlesnode, maybe someone can guide you with deleting configuration for LibreOffice... I'm no expert with this :(
<apurv> noodlesnode, yeah I guess it should have shown some feedback
<apurv> not sure though
<noodlesnode> the screen that come up first says text import, character set, language, separator options, other options and fields
<noodlesnode> then it opens the spreadsheet as blank
<apurv> no clue...
<stain_> is the HP G5 255 Notebook good for xubuntu
#xubuntu 2017-06-20
<Andrio> Is there a way to start xfce4-terminal using a different encoding from the default?
<Andrio> Ended up doing this: sh -c "ln -fs ~/.config-alt/nethack/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc && xfce4-terminal --maximize -x nethack"
<Andrio> it's far from ideal.
<Andrio> Turns out this also works: export XDG_CONFIG_HOME=~/.config-alt/nethack && xfce4-terminal --disable-server
<Andrio> Got a .desktop file generated by XFCE's menu editor that includes the line `OnlyShowIn=unity`...
<Andrio> silly
<Unit193> Menulibre?
<Andrio> Yeah.
<rud0lf> ikonia pop
<ikonia> rud0lf: hello ?
<rud0lf> helllo
<ikonia> hello
<bazhang> rud0lf, xubuntu support issue?
<rud0lf> nope
<bazhang> chatter in #xubuntu-offtopic please rud0lf
<rud0lf> ok, sorry
<bazhang> np
<wwoky> Hi. I've Xubuntu 17.04 with nvidia gfx card and nvidia proprietary drivers (including utilities, nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig, ..., all that came with "apt install nvidia"). When I switch the card into different PCI slot, /etc/X11/xorg.conf gets rewritten on boot. Who rewrites this file? I'm asking, because my "Coolbits" option isn't preserved.
<wwoky> It's gpu-manager.service from ubuntu-drivers-common.
<xubuntu55i> try to install xubuntu 16.04 and halfway through screen goes dark
<xubuntu55i> I think graph card fail
<xubuntu55i> card has popped caps
<xubuntu55i> I swap out with spare...maybe will work
#xubuntu 2017-06-21
<X-oo-boon-2> hello, hello
<X-oo-boon-2> was hoping someone could help me disable screen blanking in Xubuntu 16.04
<X-oo-boon-2> I haven't found a definitive way to do this yet, if anybody knows a working way that would be cool, otherwise it's back to the google
<X-oo-boon-2> there is no GUI setting and disabling power manager on startup didn't do the trick
<X-oo-boon-2> well I guess you guys don't love me, that's cool, that's cool. I'll just be chillin' here.
<X-oo-boon-2> =P
<X-oo-boon-2> Well Ima see if this works https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810262
<anykey> hi. I have an issue where (on a freshly installed xubuntu 17.04), I can type my password at the login screen, then the keyboard completely stops working for the session. I can log out using the mouse; during the login screen, keyboard works again. Logging into xfce as root doesn't show the issue. ...Now I don't want to work as root... where do I start?
<anykey> it seems to be a permission problem of some sort, because root can use the keyboard normally. But I couldn't find anything.
<Orioa> does anyone here use orage calendar
<Orioa> im trying to set up orage but i want it to show 12 hour clock instead of 24 hour for the start to finish on the todo
#xubuntu 2017-06-22
<xubuntu48d> what`s this
<Andrio> A cliché.
<dirtysnake> I had a question for you guys. I just installed xubuntu with an uefi install. On boot how every I only get pure blue and yellow screens on my monitors.
<xubuntu11i> Hi could  you help me ..how can i play windows games on my computer (Xubuntu)
<diogenes_> xubuntu11i, via playonlinux
<xubuntu11i> diogenes ..okay . i should download wine also ?!!
<diogenes_> xubuntu11i, playonlinux downloads it automatically and besides there you can choose many wine versions and open a specific game with a specific wine version
<xubuntu11i> diogenes ..okay thanks a lot
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu11i> ^_^ sorry but the last Q ..i want to know if there is infringement of windows'rights if i use the virtual box
<diogenes_> xubuntu11i, `about virtualbox you can ask in: /j #vbox
<xubuntu11i> diogenes .sorry i didn't understand
<pynthon> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu. Is it possible to go to the desktop when I do alt+tab?
<Andrio> You can change the shortcut in the 'Window settings' (or something like that) settings page
<Andrio> not sure whether you can make the desktop appear in the Alt+Tab list like it does in some versions of Windows though.
<pynthon> Andrio: Ahh yes I mean like in Ubuntu with Unity you can see the desktop too
<Andrio> mm
<xtuber> I have question about the swap file
<xtuber> I have 24G of RAM and 2G of the swap file
<xtuber> now I have: free -h
<xtuber>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<xtuber> Mem:            23G        3,2G        698M        152M         19G         19G
<xtuber> Swap:          2,0G        1,6M        2,0G
<xtuber> anybody know why I need the swap file?
<juliank> xtuber: Well, only you can know if you need a swap file
<xtuber> juliank, I mean why system uses swap if it have 24G ram?
<juliank> http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2016/12/swapfiles-by-default-in-ubuntu.html
<juliank> xtuber: Why not? You have 24GB of RAM, I'm sure you also have enough storage to spend 2GB on a swap file
<juliank> Gotta pick some defaults, and 2GB swap file seems reasonable
<xtuber> yes I have 1Tb hard disk, but I thought swap need then ram is not enough
<juliank> Well, if you use 24 GB of RAM, you need it. If you don't, you might have bought too much RAM :)
<juliank> There's more logic in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-November/039538.html
<juliank> Imagine a workstation running 3 VMs with 6GB of RAM each - you definitely want swap at that point.
<juliank> And a swap file is a good default, better than a swap partitition. If you don't need it, you can easily remove it
 * juliank runs without swap. Always found swap to be counter-productive because it was mostly swapping when memory leaking, and then ended up OOM killing anyway, just with a delay of 10 minutes or so
<juliank> On the other hand, without snap it sometimes seems to lock up completely when running out of memory, so not sure which is better.
<juliank> Summary: Won't probably make much difference if you use it or not
<xtuber> now I uses only 3.5G/23.4G Ram. why my system need the swap file too?
<juliank> xtuber: Why do you have 24 GB of RAM?
<juliank> Once you can answer that question, you can consider if you need a swap file or not
<juliank> Well, need is a strong word, more like want
<juliank> xtuber: Or do you mean: Why did it swap something?
<juliank> As I just saw that it swapped 1.6 MB of memory
<juliank> But as you might have noticed, your RAM is mostly used now for caching; so only 700 MB are free, so the kernel swaps out some long unused memory to make more space for caching
<xtuber> I thought I need not a swap file then I set up 24G of ram. But then I installed my xubuntu the system itself set up the swap file
<juliank> It *always* sets up a swap file
<juliank> Even if you had 1 TB of RAM, it would still setup a 2GB swap file.
<juliank> Because it might make sense for your work load, and it's easy to remove.
<juliank> I tried explaining that three times now, and the blog post and email also explain the reasoning behind this fairly well.
<xtuber> juliank, thanks you for your patience
<juliank> xtuber: I'm still curious why you have 24 GB of RAM, do you plan to run tons of VMs on it or something?
<juliank> :)
<juliank> I just upgraded my laptop from 8GB to 16GB because I had trouble when running Android Studio with emulator and chrome with some tabs at the same time.
<juliank> But even 12 GB would have been enough, so I wonder what people do with so much (relatively speaking) memory :)
<xtuber> I set up it for don't look at htop every time then I had open many tabs in my firefox for example
<juliank> Ah, you keep thousands of tabs open?
<juliank> Like my friend who has 500 tabs or so open, and firefox eats 1.2 GB of RAM and 25% CPU constantly
<xtuber> no. I has open about 25 tabs. and it uses about 5G of ram
<xtuber> I had 8G of ram and my lubuntu 17.04 had slowed down. and I had bought 16G
<dirtysnake> /
<pynthon> Hello
<pynthon> When I use sublime text on xubuntu and type " I get ¨
<pynthon> Does somebody knows how to fix it? I already Googled my @ss off but no luck
<zincing> A question about OpenVPN. Current release is 2.4.3 and old stable is 2.3.17. In Xubuntu I find 2.3.10. Can I add a repository to either move to 2.3.17 or 2.4.3?
<zincing> Thanks in advance!
<Unit193> zincing: Not an answer to your question, but you may want to keep an eye on https://bugs.debian.org/865555
<ubottu> Debian bug 865555 in wnpp "RFA: openvpn -- virtual private network daemon" [Normal,Open]
<zincing> Unit193: Thanks a zillion. I duckduckgo'ed and finally found https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenvpnSoftwareRepos
<zincing> I'm now running OpenVPN 2.4.3 :)
#xubuntu 2017-06-23
<xubuntu21w> Hi
<xubuntu21w> anyone here?
<pleia2> lots :) but it's a support channel so we only talk when someone asks a question
<xubuntu21w> If I use Synergy on two Xubuntu 17.04 machines, my client machine switches to a different keyboard layout.
#xubuntu 2017-06-24
<Troller> Will I lose all my installed programs, if I upgrade my LTS 16.04 version to 17.04 with a usb drive?
<johan_> Hello. I'm running Xubuntu LTS and repeatedly have Matlab causing hard crashes on startup, or when it finally does start and I leave it running, my laptop eventually hard crashes. Anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Tried Googling to no avail.
<stain> maybey the hard disch is hold
<xubuntu92i> hellow
<Troller> If i upgrade my 16.04 to 17.04 with an usb drive, will I lose all my installed programs and go back to basic?
<diogenes_> no
<Troller> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<Troller> BR????
<diogenes_> ?
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Troller> thanks
<genii> No problem
#xubuntu 2017-06-25
<osman> hi
<stain> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<godsring> Hello there so xubuntu 17.04 just came out and the bug with both my gtx 970 not allowing display without nomodeset on install as well as the issue with my phone being unable to tether is still happening
<godsring> Both have been an issue since 16.10 which has me worried when we move over to the new lts this still will be an issue
<mrkramps> the free nouveau driver for nvidia gpus still does not support your card
<mrkramps> and i guess it won't be supported until 2020
<godsring> Hmm what about the issue with my phone being unable to tether
<godsring> 16.04 and earlier work fine with both my gpu and phone
<mrkramps> your gpu is nicely supported by the propritary nvidia driver, but this is not available for the installer
<godsring> I get an error when my phone is plugged in on installer boot as well
<godsring> It gives me a usb read error
<godsring> My phone begins power cycling as well
<godsring> As long as its plugged in
<godsring> Having tethering with my phone is of the most importance
<godsring> As I can work around the gpu issue
<mrkramps> guess what, i do not know you "phone"
<godsring> Well I have two one is a Samsung galaxy s8 and one is a Samsung rugby 4
<godsring> Both of these devices are not detected by xubuntu 16.10+
<godsring> Both cause some sort of usb read write error on boot
<godsring> This issue is not present in 16.04
<godsring> My only access to the internet with with my phone through tethering so getting this fixed is extremely important to me being able to continue using xubuntu or any other Ubuntu flavours
<godsring> is with*
<mrkramps> any reason not to use 16.04=
<mrkramps> ?
<godsring> Well I had been using 16.04 but it wont be long before things move on to the new LTS
<mrkramps> 2019
<mrkramps> xubuntu has 3 years of support
<godsring> Does that include support for the latest kernel and app enhancements
<godsring> I had compiled and tested the latest kernel on 16.04 so technically I could do things that way but it is best to have the upstream patchs
<mrkramps> probably you want to use another distribution with rolling release?
<godsring> I have considered Arch Linux it seems like a solid choice that is if it will work with my tethering
<godsring> Its a shame though as I do like xubuntu
<mrkramps> i guess you did not update the 17.04 live image?
<godsring> Yes I did try it though it is somehow incompatible
<godsring> It causes my phone to crash and produces USB read and write errors on boot
<godsring> Once booted to the desktop it does not detect my phone
<godsring> Sometimes even my mouse refuses to work
<godsring> I am unsure if it is some sort of chipset malfunction I am running on a asus sabertooth gen3/r2.0 motherboard it uses a 990fx chipset
<godsring> The usb 3.0 ports are asmedia
<godsring> If I knew what changed between 16.04 and 16.10 perhaps we could diagnose this and get it fixed
<mrkramps> network-manager regression
<godsring> If the issue is the network-manager what if I just switch it out with another?
<godsring> That should in theory fix the issue
<mrkramps> afaik connman or wicd do not support usb tethering
<mrkramps> you could set it up manually
<godsring> True
<godsring> I could try at least I would need to disable the network manager to see if that would stop the phone from power cycling
<mrkramps> afaik it is completly normal for a mobile to recharge when connected to a usb port
<mrkramps> and if there are settings to change then on the phone's operating system
<godsring> Well its not charging it shutting the phone off turning it on and respeating that process
<godsring> Like as if the usb port is surging the phone or sending a shutdown command
<godsring> It will reboot the phone like that for hours
<godsring> Thanks for the suggestion anyways I hope they can get this issue fixed by the next LTS release as otherwise I will be surely forced to move to another distro
<godsring> I haven't tested but if the issue is here for xubuntu I imagine it is there for Debian + XFCE
<mrkramps> most probably yes
<osman> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<RayJones> Hey all, I'm having trouble installing a package. It says it's unable to locate when I install with apt-get but when I check online it says it should exist in multiverse. Any idea what's going on?
<RayJones> The package is nvidia-opencl-dev
<knome> do you have multiverse repositories enabled?
<RayJones> When I go to "Software and Updates", it says it's enabled. Is there a way to check that from the command line?
<RayJones> My sources.list has this line `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted multiverse`
<mrkramps> RayJones, universe is missing
<RayJones> universe is on a different line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial universe
<RayJones> Hmm, it looks like I installed a 32 bit version of ubuntu so it's not showing up because of an architecture mismatch. I'll reinstall and try again.
<RayJones> Thanks for the help!
#xubuntu 2018-06-18
<diogenes_> hey guys, why doesn't xubuntu come with gufw?
<odc> i didn't even know it existed! Could be useful
<well_laid_lawn> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.04.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 835 kB, installed size 3435 kB
<well_laid_lawn> seems it's there
<diogenes_> well_laid_lawn, yes but it doesn't come pre-installed whereas it's a must have tool.
<well_laid_lawn> tried searching for gui-ufw ?
<well_laid_lawn> !info gui-ufw
<ubottu> Package gui-ufw does not exist in bionic
<well_laid_lawn> maybbe not
<well_laid_lawn> must have is relative
<diogenes_> well_laid_lawn, a firewall i guess is always a must have tool, xubuntu comes with no firewall at all if i'm correct?
<well_laid_lawn> I never have a need for one
<diogenes_> hmm ok
<well_laid_lawn> being behind a nated router
<diogenes_> and what about vpn filter?
<well_laid_lawn> why would that be relevant ?
<xubuntu32d> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<xubuntu32d> I have a problem with my browsers in xubuntu
<xubuntu32d> Each time I open one of them there is an input output error
<diogenes_> xubuntu32d, screenshot? and what browsers
<xubuntu32d> And some features stop working
<xubuntu32d> Firefox and chromium
<diogenes_> and screeshot with error
<xubuntu32d> When this happens I can't open any program nether shutdown the pc
<xubuntu32d> I will take an screenshot
<diogenes_> with your phone you can take
<xubuntu32d> Ok
<xubuntu32d> Thx
<xubuntu32d> I believe it is because the disk gets corrupted when I open any browser
<xubuntu32d> How can I send the photo?
<diogenes_> upload it to imgur.com and just paste here the link
<xubuntu32d> Ok
<spreeuw> rotten disk or memory yes
<spreeuw> rotten fs will remount read only as a safety
<spreeuw> you can see it in dmesg
<spreeuw> or mount
<zors> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 but the upgrader has been stuck on "Setting up grub-pc" for a while now... What should I do?
<GridCube> wait
<zors> How long could it take? It's been like this for an hour now.
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> that's too much
<GridCube> but the problem is that if you reboot and grub is not properly set up you wont be able to log back in
<GridCube> you could break the installer but DONT reboot
<genii> Is this at the command-line?
<GridCube> then run the updater again
<zors> @genii It says "Setting up grub-pc" in the terminal output inside of the upgrader window.
<qwebirc37304> Hello
<qwebirc37304> Someone could help me with a problem i had with xubuntu?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc37304> A time after opening any browser in xubuntu I receive a bus error and an input/output error. This makes my computer can't open any new program and closes all the opened windows. I am not able to power off or reboot the computer anyway too. Here I attach some screenshots of the errors shown: https://imgur.com/a/cLjLl87
<qwebirc37304> The previous message describes my problem. Thanks for your help :}
<diogenes_> qwebirc37304, laptop/desktop? HDD/SSD?
<qwebirc37304> It is a laptop with a HDD. I used the command fsck to repair the damaged files but didn't work.
<qwebirc37304> The problem still appeared
<diogenes_> run: lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> paste here the link that you get
<qwebirc37304> I am running the windows partition because my problem with xubuntu, so I can't execute that
<diogenes_> ok the most probably something's going bad with your linux partition, i'd suggest to boot a live usb session, backup your data and re-install it
<qwebirc37304> I did that, but the problem still appeared
<diogenes_> then it's bad blocks, HDD probably dying
<qwebirc37304> The windows partition is perfect and it is also installed in the HDD
<qwebirc37304> I had installed Lubuntu a few weeks ago and runned with no problems
<diogenes_> qwebirc37304, here is another try, you delete all the linux partitions, you format them to ntfs, then you run a disk check on windows then you create all the linux partitions (like / (ext4) /swap) from windows using tools like Minitool Partition Wizart, then reboot and re-install linux on the ready made partitions.
#xubuntu 2018-06-19
<plex_dave> hey errrbody. i am having a problem with an external usb 3 drive. sometimes it shows up in file manager, sometimes it does not. i am on xubuntu 16.04. this usb device always works on another machine I have that runs 18.04
<plex_dave> sdb shows up when I ls /dev/ | grep sd with the drive attached and doesn't show up when the drive isn't attached.
<plex_dave> drive doesn't show up in the disk utility
<plex_dave> and when the drive isn't showing up in file manager, sudo fdisk -l seems to just never complete.
<scorpka_> reinstal as 18.04, whats the problem?
<knome> scorpka_, huh?
<knome> plex_dave, have you tried with another computer to make sure the disk isn't broken?
<plex_dave> yeah another laptop with 18.04 always detects it
<knome> interesting...
<scorpka_> twenty minuts for install 18.04
<knome> scorpka_, reinstalling the system isn't really the only (or the right) thing to do in many cases...
<plex_dave> This machine is in a podcast studio, in production. I am not trying to nuke a working system that I have set up just so.
<scorpka_> in windows is actually always solved a problems
<knome> scorpka_, linux isn't windows
<plex_dave> The only thing that's different really here is that I have the RT kernel installed. But I am quite sure that this shouldn't cause it to not "see" one specific usb device
<knome> plex_dave, and sorry for the silly question - you already said it worked elsewhere :P
<plex_dave> no worries
<knome> maybe it can create unexpected problems though
<plex_dave> I even have the world's most obscure tablet running a hacked together version of kde neon and it sees the drive...
<knome> you could try an RT kernel with the other machine and see if you can then reproduce...
<plex_dave> I already tried using the non rt kernel on this machine from grub but that did not help.
<knome> ahha, ok
<knome> have you tried other USB ports?
<knome> or do other USB devices work with this port with no problems?
<plex_dave> Yes all my other devices work
<plex_dave> I have plugged this thing into different ports on the hub, ports on the docking station, and directly into this laptop.
<knome> which filesystem is this disk in?
<plex_dave> ext4
<plex_dave> It's for archival of old projects.
<diogenes_> plex_dave, is this a new stick? has it even worked before on this machine?
<plex_dave> Yes, sometimes I turn it on and it just shows right up
<plex_dave> Oh it's not a stick, it's a hard drive in an enclosure
<diogenes_> in order to exclude any missconfigs, i'd suggest to create a brand new user and see if it works there
<plex_dave> I have several users on this machine, it does the same thing with all of them but I can give a fresh user a go.
<diogenes_> it could be something even with the machine ports, one other thing you could try is to boot a live xubuntu from a usb/dvd and see if the problem still persists on this machine.
<plex_dave> Oh man, if it's the ports, I will be quite unhappy. The thing is, I have it on a docking station and those ports have been tried as well.
<mjgear23> I'm having issues with my sound output, no sound I installed a rx560 graphics card , I get video but in volume control it shows unplugged any ideas?
<diogenes_> mjgear23, what is set in audio mixer > configuration tab?
<plex_dave> mjgear: are you trying to send the sound out to hdmi or though another sound device?
<scorpka_> <mjgear23>, install another version driver
<mjgear23> It shows that all connectios are unplugged
<knome> i need to run now, good luck to everybody in finding out the solution to their issue
<plex_dave> hey diogenes_ thanks for trying to help out. I am gonna try a few things, including buying another big drive.
<diogenes_> plex_dave, no problems.
<plex_dave> I would try to help with the sound thing, but I run JACK on my system. I hate pulseaudio with a passion lol
<plex_dave> thanks again!
<mjgear23> through the hdmi
<mjgear23> OK
<Samvel> Hi guys!
<Samvel> is there anyone, who can help me with shut down down issue????
<Samvel> please :)
<GridCube> !ask Samvel
<GridCube> !ask | Samvel
<ubottu> Samvel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Samvel> Oh sorry :) so, i'v updated my PC to Xubuntu 18.04 and now i can't shut it down , tthank you
<GridCube> what do you mean you can't shut it down?
<Samvel> when i press shut down, system starts to turn off all systems, even hard drive is being turned off, but xubuntu logo stops to load and freezes
<GridCube> Samvel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<skarz> hello
<skarz> do i have +v
<drleviathan> what is "+v"?  how would we know if you did?
<skarz_> haha
<skarz_> on irc it's the permission you give to someone to talk
<skarz_> some servers you have to wait until an operator gives you +v
<Unit193> skarz_: You don't have it nor do you need it, nobody here does. :)
<drleviathan> ah, good to know.  I've only been on freenode.
<skarz_> does anyone know how i can install strongswan-plugin-openssl on ubuntu 17.10
<skarz_> doesn't seem to be in the default respository
<Unit193> libstrongswan-standard-plugins might be what you're looking for?
<Unit193> Included:   - openssl (Crypto backend based on OpenSSL, provides
<Unit193>     RSA/ECDSA/DH/ECDH/ciphers/hashers/HMAC/X.509/CRL/RNG)
<skarz_> ill try it
<skarz> can you say the name of that package again haha
<Unit193> libstrongswan-standard-plugins
<skarz> is there a way using file manager to open a folder as root? can't paste a file in to /etc/ipsec.d/certs/
<skarz> oh i guess sudo thunar would work
<Unit193> `pkexec thunar` would be better off, but perhaps just copy the file instead?
<skarz> wouldnt let me copy, had to open thunar with root permissions
#xubuntu 2018-06-20
<qwebirc2684> hello, after installing on display it does not recognize my fujitsu monitor, after choosing "Microsoft 58" all panels are not anymore be seen. I cab reset it only by new install. What is wrong with the system ?
<ethan1> Hello all, i wonder if anyone with a little more CLI experience can help me. I am trying to disable the "Enable networking" as a internet killswitch but simply bringing down the interface does not disconnect me from the internet. which is the right method of doing this? I appreciate all help and thank you for reading :)
<pmjdebruijn> ethan1: if you bring down the interface it will disconnect you from the internet
<pmjdebruijn> if you're still connected, you either didn't properly bring down the interface, or it was brought up again, or you have another interface that's still up
<ethan1> Sadly i thought so to, but it is not the case i am still connected via my WiFi the "Enable Networking" dos exactly this and kill's my connection to the WiFi to avoid data leaks.
<pmjdebruijn> though these days, especially with networkd, it's a bit harder to predict dynamic behavior
<ethan1> does* excuse my typo's.
<pmjdebruijn> ethan1: you might want to look into networkctl
<pmjdebruijn> ethan1: but seriously, if you still have internet, you interface is not down
<pmjdebruijn> what does ifconfig show you
<ethan1> i shall bring up the man page, thank you. I will also try the ifconfig [interface] down after and post back results.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> I thought that's what you meant with "bring down the interface"
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> it's important to differentiatie with high level tools like networkctl/networkmanager
<pmjdebruijn> en "lowlevel" tools like ifconfig
<pmjdebruijn> ifconfig will always tell you the truth
<ethan1> My bad sorry, my plan is to disconnect me from any and all networks by setting "Enable Networking" to disabled via a CLI.
<pmjdebruijn> networkctl is probably what you want
<pmjdebruijn> although I have no relevant experience with it
<ethan1> Which can be done by the GUI which i DO NOT want to do as its a check box but i need the terminal command to do this to execute the script upon VPN disconnects
<pmjdebruijn> networkctl is s cli command
<ethan1> Okay i shall try looking into networkctl a little more, again i appreciate the help. Thank you!
<pmjdebruijn> it's only relevant for 18.04+ though
<ethan1> that is my version :)
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu Core in a QEMU/KVM guest with UEFI but the install is failing. It just says the installation failed
<mark76> What does "/usr/lib/ubiquityubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidget.py:133: Warning: Source ID 128228 was not found when attempting to remove it" mean?
<mark76> Also... Why has my installation stalled?
<mark76> HELP!
<Hyakinthos> I've been using TigerVNC on my 16.04 machines, but I can't get it to work (neither using dpkg, nor apt) on 18.04. What VNC Server do you recomment for 18.04?
<Hyakinthos> I know about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers but that page isn't specifically for Xubuntu
<mark76> http://i.imgur.com/CJ9II96.png
<mark76> http://i.imgur.com/c7qc6hm.png
<mark76> WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME?
<mark76> Why does it KEEP happening to me?
<mark76> Oh God, you people are useless
<Unit193> Hyakinthos: While not likely useful at all, I've used x11vnc for years.  What is it that tigervnc is giving you issues with?
<Hyakinthos> The version (1.7.0 in the repo) installed via apt fails when starting a session. I don't have the error at the moment because I doing a fresh 18.04 install, and overwrote the install where I tried that. When using one instaled via dpkg...
<Hyakinthos> It depends on libtasn1-3-bin and libxfont1. When I try to install them via apt, it says the packages have been replaced. When I run install -f, it removes tigervnc.
<Unit193> Ah, so it's external and hasn't been rebuilt for Bionic.
<Hyakinthos> On 16.04, the dpkg method works just fine (apt isn't an option on that verison)
<xubuntu90i> hello?
<xubuntu90i> need some help with xubuntu
<drleviathan> xubuntu90i, could you be more specific?
<xubuntu90i> Oh wasnt sure if anyone was here, I recently tried to do a mint install on my hp laptop and once it was installed I tried to reboot and see if I could come back to the same files I had saved in the first session. When trying to reboot I recieved many squashf errors along with a repeating error of transport endpoint not reached. From there I force reboot and tried to install xubuntu amd the same errors on reboot so forced it again
<xubuntu90i> Right now im installing xubuntu using the erase disk function and recommended partition settings as I do not have the knowledge to do that myself and only have 2 partitions it is installing on.
<xubuntu90i> My problem seems to be that I cannot not mount onto the HD for some reason, I fear may run into the same problem on reboot
<xubuntu90i> this is the link to the error i get when trying normal reboot. This pic was after downloading xubuntu to usb and trying normal reboot, after which i had to hard reboot.
<xubuntu90i> https://i.imgur.com/APftJoN.jpg link
<drleviathan> I have not seen SQUASHFS errors before...
<xubuntu90i> The xubuntu setup has completed and is now asking me for restart. I fear those errors will show again
<xubuntu90i> now someone is saying to use gentoo, but this has been a complete different path since i wanted to use mint
<drleviathan> you backed up your data on that drive before you started, right?
<drleviathan> there is info about SQUASHFS errors on this page:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/811299/squashfs-errors-post-install
<xubuntu90i> er i didnt need any of the data on my computer
<drleviathan> it seems there can be more than one cause
<xubuntu90i> just wanted to wipe it fresh
<drleviathan> ok good, as long as you don't care about what was on the drive
<xubuntu90i> sadly i dont think my meta mask data can be recovered
<DIRT> hard drive not mounting? thats rare
<drleviathan> and this page has info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<xubuntu90i> I guess ill report back to see if i get the errors again when reboot
<xubuntu09i> back with the xubuntu install
<xubuntu09i> after installing and reboot it asked me to take the usb out and press enter which worked very well. A minute into using the system I got an internal error report
<xubuntu09i> no squashf errors tho
<drleviathan> yay!
<xubuntu09i> new errors: https://i.imgur.com/pmxBI6e.jpg and https://i.imgur.com/t7IuRIu.jpg
#xubuntu 2018-06-21
<FurretUber> I'm having a pretty annoying issue: I'm trying to set Nautilus as the default file manager, but once I set Nautilus as default, it no longer open files. It opens only directories, .desktop files and executable files
<FurretUber> If I set Thunar as default again, Nautilus start to work properly
<FurretUber> Maybe it's a exo issue? It's driving me insane
<FurretUber> I'm on Xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu76w> Hi guys, currently trying to edit  a hard coded menu (right click on desktop) the options create launcher, open in new windows, create folder etc.
<xubuntu76w> Since its hard coded i prolly have to change some settings and compile it into xubuntu, does anyone have an idea to point me in the right direction?
<xubuntu76w> https://github.com/xfce-mirror/xfdesktop (this is the file where i have to change the entries for the root menu) i think
<xubuntu85i> hello
<xubuntu47w> Anybody have experience with compiling hard code changes=
<n-iCe> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * n-iCe dances
<FurretUber> Is there a way to make Parole detect the video proportion automatically? I'm on Xubuntu 18.04
<Greenius> hi all
<n-iCe> hi
<lopta> hello n-iCe
<FurretUber> Is there a way to make Parole detect the video proportion automatically? I'm on Xubuntu 18.04
#xubuntu 2018-06-22
<RoadRunner> where can I get "simple" instructions on how to build Pidgin 2.13.0 from source for xubuntu 16.04 and xubuntu 18.04?
<pragomer> hi. does xubuntu 18.04 support secure-boot?
<pmjdebruijn> pragomer: IIRC it should
<pmjdebruijn> probably all ubuntu derivatives
<pmjdebruijn> since a few years
<pmjdebruijn> pragomer: trivial to test of course :)
<pragomer> ok thank you very muc
<Nikola_88> hi guys i've installed xubuntu on a macbook pro 3.1. I have a problem with the keyboard: i can't use symbols like the "at" key. I tried to search on web but nothing helps me.
<Nikola_88> someone can help me?
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you didn't select the correct keymap during the install?
 * pmjdebruijn is just guessing
<Nikola_88> yes this is the problem: what is the correct keymap to use? i tried generic 104 keys PC, Apple, Macbook/macbookpor (intel)
<Nikola_88> but nothings seems to work properly
<pmjdebruijn> no clue sorry I never had any Macs
<jimini> Hello everyone. I installed Xubuntu 18.04 yesterday and I am running kernel 4.15.0.23. Since this morning, the screen stays black wheen I boot up the system - before, I enter the passphrase to decrypt my disk and afterwards, the screen stays black. The system is reachable via SSH. Xorg.0.log shows the following errors: (EE) modeset(G0): eglGetDisplay() failed; (EE) modeset(G0): glamor initialization failed; (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed
<jimini> to initiate mode change.; (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to complete mode change. What is the problem here? With 4.15.0.20 the system boots up fine
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> NVIDIA blobs drivers are prone to random failures
<pmjdebruijn> you could try reinstalling the nvidia driver package
<pmjdebruijn> but stick around, maybe someone else has a better idea
<bluesabre> FurretUber: Parole doesn't do anything specific for video proportions. If you're seeing an issue, it's likely a GStreamer bug. Can you also test with totem (GNOME Videos)?
<FurretUber> bluesabre: I have installed Totem and it is able to find the correct proportion of the videos. As what I've seen so far, this problem is exclusive to Parole. I have tested with VLC, MPV, FFplay, Totem and Parole. I reported a bug (against Cosmic) about this before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1778153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778153 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole can't find the correct proportion for many videos" [Undecided,New]
<tribal_zen> Good afternoon everyone.
<diogenes_> hi
<tribal_zen> Have a quick question, i'm noticing a lot of lag, sometimes stuttering and screen tears when running normal tasks. Web surfing, mostly. I keep checking for updates and proprietary drivers, everything is up to date.
<diogenes_> what gpu?
<tribal_zen> AMD Radeon R6
<tribal_zen> Running a HP 17-g121wm laptop
<tribal_zen> 8GB RAM, Quad-Core 3.2GHz CPU
<diogenes_> could try Option "TearFree" "on"
<tribal_zen> No idea where to find that. Kinda new to the Xubuntu DE. Also wouldn't help the other issues i seem to be having.
<diogenes_> open the terminal
<drleviathan> tribal_zen, the load on your laptop is low?  did you try running 'top' or some top-util alternative to see if there is a process consuming CPU/memory?
<drleviathan> tribal_zen, try turning off xfce eye candy.  That is, disable: Settings --> Window Manager Tweaks --> Compositor --> Enable display compositing
<n-iCe> hi
<kumool> how to restart the xfwm?
#xubuntu 2018-06-23
<drleviathan> logout and log back in?
<kumool> mmm
<kumool> anyway to not close the irc client?
<krytarik> kumool: "xfwm4 --replace"
<kumool> Waiting for current window manager (Xfwm4) on screen :0.0 to exit: Done
<kumool> did it work then?
<kumool> guess i'm gonna have to reboot anyway since it didnt fix the bug
<krytarik> Well, do you have window decorations currently?
<kumool> i don't know what you mean by that
<kumool> like panels?
<krytarik> Window title bar and borders.
<kumool> i do have window title and borders
<krytarik> So yes.
<kumool> but i can drag and drop, i can't click anything on the window panel though
<krytarik> Try "xfce4-panel -r" then.
<kumool> worked!
<kumool> thanks krytarik !
<krytarik> Sure! :)
<xubuntu09i> Hey, people
<FurretUber> Hi, how may I investigate a Thuar crash? It crashes when I'm on a folder with a file being downloaded (as a ISO) and I press the button to go to $HOME. It's not 100% consistent, but that's the only pattern I've found
#xubuntu 2018-06-24
<havenstance> Question for anyone who can answer, using xubuntu 18.04, I'm trying to write a shell script that will mount drives only if it detects two computers on my network, I have this working, if I take one computer out the shell script fails to execute and forces the user to press any key. Just as intended, what I can't figure out is how to get the script to write to a specified logfile
<havenstance> I've tried several options and they either make it run in the background, or just simply don't work at all, and everything I can find seems to indicate that xubuntu's terminal requires a different setup to achieve this? does anyone know how to set it up?
<well_laid_lawn> havenstance:  it should be as simple as having a line in the script like   echo "info" >> /path/to/logfile
<Unit193> havenstance: Did you try the `exec` method?
<havenstance> unit I did and it did log like I wanted, it just didn't show anything on the desktop when I clicked the launcher's icon...
<havenstance> basic idea, It's for the plex server and the idea is sometimes the PC or the server either aren't on, or aren't connected to the network at the time. So I wrote a fool proof method so she can just click the icon on the desktop and it'll go... The reason for the log is so I don't have to sort out "it said this, and did that here but I don't know what happened it's just not working" lol so trying to make sure I have a way to go ba
<havenstance> so I guess I should clarify my issue lies in how to make the desktop launcher achieve this while still showing her a terminal screen pressing a key to exit afterwards, I have the key presses working in the script and all that stuff I just can't figure out how to log as well as showing what she needs to see on the screen
<fo> Hi there! I just upgraded to 18.04 and it seems that I cannot change my desktop wallpaper...
<fo> Anyone else with a similar problem? right click on the desktop does not open a context menu, in all other areas it works
<diogenes_> fo, try new user
<fo> diogenes_, do you mean create a new user and see whether it works there?
<diogenes_> yes
<fo> alright, i'll try that, good idea.
<fo_> hi again, i'm back with the wallpaper problem. ;)
<fo_> new user did not work either - i also tried setting a new wallpaper from the file explorer, as the context menu offers this option when right clicking on an image, but it did not work either (neither old nor new user)
<diogenes_> how did you upgrade?
<fo_> upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 via "official" update
<fo_> Which program handles the desktop wallpaper? maybe the package is missing...
<diogenes_> i guess it's xfdesktop
<fo> diogenes, you're the best :)
<fo> installing xfdesktop4 and rebooting solved the issue!
<diogenes_> great :)
<xubuntu97d> Hello, what is the livecd default user/pass. Thanks
<xubuntu97d> Version 18.4
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu97d: isn't the user just xubuntu with no password
<pmjdebruijn> just boot the cd, and you'll see it
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, no password is required
<pmjdebruijn> I know
<pmjdebruijn> that's what I said
#xubuntu 2019-06-17
<unleaded> So I see there is a "Xubuntu" and "Xfce" session. My question is, what is the difference? At a glance, the only thing I see change are the fonts...
<brainwash> unleaded: dpkg -L xubuntu-default-settings
<brainwash> this command will show you the files which are used to customize xubuntu
<brainwash> many Xfce related settings are applied on the first login though
<brainwash> copied over to ~/
<unleaded> Ah, I see.
<unleaded> I quite like the defaults Xubuntu ships with, they've done a great job.
<brainwash> that is the goal :)
<brainwash> and if you have any suggestions, feel free to open a report
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings
<unleaded> Awesome!
<unleaded> I have one question regarding XFCE though. Today, I made mention of a minor annoyance over at #xfce. My problem was that I can't set the default "middle-click" behaviour on window titlebars.
<unleaded> By default it is set to just lower the window. I would like to configure it to make it minimize the window instead. Unfortunately, it appears that it is hardcoded into XFCE.
<unleaded> Now my question is, would it be best to file a bug-report at buzilla.xfce.org?
<unleaded> Or take it a step further and submit a pull-request? :P I think Xfce settings is built using GTK and C...
<brainwash> indeed
<brainwash> best way to contribute is via providing patches
<furycd001> HI. Yesterday I installed virtualbox via synaptic & now I see this >> http://i.imgur.com/158lMyv.png << for all folder permissions. Is this normal ??
<moldovak> hello
<diogenes_> noroc :)
<diogenes_> i mean salut monseur.
<moldovak> what is the default password for the first boot ?
<diogenes_> afaik no password.
<moldovak> it ask for a password
<diogenes_> when?
<moldovak> login module at start up
<moldovak> when i put nothing it says incorrect password please try again
<diogenes_> try xubuntu
<moldovak> same problem
<moldovak> :)
<diogenes_> ubuntu linux root << try
<moldovak> same
<diogenes_> ok then: ctrl+alt+f1 and type user: xubuntu and enter
<diogenes_> no password
<diogenes_> then
<diogenes_> startx
<moldovak> login incorrect
<moldovak> oooh that s maybe because it s ubuntu 64bits and not xubuntu
<moldovak> DOOOHHH !!
<diogenes_> lol
<moldovak> lol
<moldovak> afk
<moldovak> ty
<diogenes_> formidable magnifique
<moldovak> magnifique
<moldovak> it appear that it s xubuntu image but the system havent prompted for password at the install
<candidat> lol
<candidat> diogenes_, how do you costumise your desktop with widgets
<candidat> ?
<diogenes_> candidat, have a look and these: https://www.linux.org/threads/widget-xfce.16179/
<diogenes_> https://itsfoss.com/customize-xfce/
<candidat> diogenes_, cool !
<candidat> ty
<diogenes_> yw
<caldarella> Hi guys, I would like upgrade for the first time my xubuntu 18.10 into 19.04, I would like to know which method is safe for upgrade: update-manager GUI or apt commands from the terminal?
<Nazarov> I upgraded from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS with the update manager
<pleia2> the GUI
<pleia2> I've used do-release-upgrade on the command line in the past, but I don't think we test that (it's tested for server installs)
<Nazarov> using the GUI is safe.
<caldarella> as for the GUI procedure, the steps to do are: 1) check with synaptic if there are updates and upgrades, 2) do I run the update-manager --check-dist-upgrades command and follow the step by step procedure?
#xubuntu 2019-06-18
<GaneshTheJedi> Hi, anyone awake who can help with an ASUS AiO from like 2014? First install with xubuntu, it seems to have crashed.
<GaneshTheNewb> At least IRC hasn't changed much, though I'm kinda not used to the white screen of the web browser, lol... been 20-odd years
<GaneshTheNewb> OK, one problem is that CenturyLink STILL doesn't have IPv6 connections allowed. :-/
<guiverc2> GaneshTheNewb, if you have trouble with installer; I'd suggest check-install-integrity (confirm you didn't have an imperfect download or write-to-media)
<GaneshTheNewb> guiverc2: I didn't check SHA but MD5 matched before install... though to be fair, I'm not 100% certain after the ISO, because I used Rufus to create a bootable USB directly, and I don't have really a way to check if that went through or not. It's a new USB (256gb) and it didn't give me any errors, but ASUS's AMI BIOS is kinda flaky and doesn't like *nix
<GaneshTheNewb> I'm on a "Live" USB atm
<GaneshTheNewb> (at the moment)
<guiverc2> you can boot & there is a menu item to check your media; if you see keybd-in-rectangle, person-in-circle type logo bottom centre you can hit key menu appears with it as option  (how this appears though will vary on your system i believe [ie. uefi/legacy etc]
<GaneshTheNewb> Is there a way to check from the terminal after boot?
<guiverc2> not that i'm aware of.
<GaneshTheNewb> OK, I'll cancel and reboot and pray, lol. Thanks for the heads-up, guiverc2
<xubuntu01i> Just wanted to stop by and thank those who worked on ubuntu distros and those who help the community, bless your hearts
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2019-06-19
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> xub 18 LTS: since the last update my filemanaging stuff became very slow. Eg. opening thunar, changing folder inside thunar, loading desktop. Also nautilus seems a little slow on the FS.
<DarkTrick> Is there anything known, that could cause this?
<DarkTrick> I can see this new error error inside the syslog
<DarkTrick> dbus-daemon[1313]: [session uid=1000 pid=1313] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1' requested by ':1.100' (uid=1000 pid=6888 comm="thunar " label="unconfined")
<brainwash> DarkTrick: that line does not say error
<DarkTrick> idd
<DarkTrick> Sorry, I correct myself: This is a line of the syslog related to thunar, that seems new
<brainwash> disable the creation of thumbnails in the thunar settings
<brainwash> and see if that helps
<DarkTrick> hm.. seems to not help
<DarkTrick> But I figured the computer is total is kind of slow...
<brainwash> was there a kernel update?
<DarkTrick> that being said: I interpret you answer as: There are no reports regarding speed problems after the new update
<DarkTrick> How do I check?
<brainwash> I did not check any reports
<brainwash> history should be available in /var/log/apt
<DarkTrick> thanks
<DarkTrick> checking
<DarkTrick> wow! I've never seen this logfile! Thank you brainwash! very valuable one!
<brainwash>  4.15.0-51.55  security (main)  2019-06-05
<brainwash>  4.15.0-52.56  updates (main)  2019-06-17
<brainwash> and a pending one
<brainwash>  4.15.0-53.57  proposed (main)  2019-06-18
<brainwash> you can boot an older kernel version via the GRUB boot menu
<DarkTrick> your information allready tells me there was a kernel update?
<DarkTrick> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-52-generic
<DarkTrick>  Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-52-generic
<brainwash> see the dates
<DarkTrick> was yesterday
<DarkTrick> probably the one, that was released(?) on 06-17
<brainwash> does that align with your observation?
<DarkTrick> yes
<brainwash> so yeah, boot the older version and see if everything works fine
<DarkTrick> maybe your idea about a different kernel is good
<DarkTrick> I will try as soon as I can and see what happens
<DarkTrick> As always: Thank you very much, brainwash!
<brainwash> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2019-06-20
<mrcaseb> Hello everybody,
<diogenes_> hi
<mrcaseb> I am trying to install CAELinux 2018 which is built on Xubuntu 16.04.5 LTS  64 bit. The installer fails when copying of all files is done. I am thinking there are drivers missing because I am trying it on a new notebook
<mrcaseb> Are there any methods to find missing drivers?
<diogenes_> mrcaseb, driver manager.
<diogenes_> !askk
<diogenes_> sorry wrong channel
<xubuntu80i> hello
<diogenes_> hi
#xubuntu 2019-06-21
<Paco62> Just bought a motorola moto e4. This is the first cell phone I have ever used, so I don't know much about them. Is it possible to access the internet on my cellphone via my xubuntu 18.04 desktop comp with a direct usb connection? I have a plugables adapter which works when I plug it into the cellphone and then into my cable modem/router via lan. But this drains the battery fast. I would like to access the internet on my phone while at
<Paco62> the same time charging the battery. (I can charge the battery and access the net on my phone via wifi from my modem/router, but prefer not to use wifi if possible).
<Paco62> I have installed mtp-tools and jmtpfs. When I plug the phone into my xubuntu 18.04 desktop, an icon for moto e4 appears on the desktop. I swipe down from the top on my phone and there is written "USB for file transfer" (Other options are "charge this device" , "transfer photos" and "use device as midi" . I have selected "use for file transfer" but still have no internet on the phone. Can anyone help? Please note I am not very expert
<Paco62> with linux, so don't assume too much knowledge on my part.
<Paco62> Update: I enabled usb tethering on my phone and it now says the phone is tethered, but I still have no internet access on phone. Is there a setting in xubuntu 18.04 that must be changed?
<Paco62> Update 2: There is a connection for the moto e4 listed in the notification area network icon on my 18.04 desktop. It appears to be working, but have no internet access on the phone. Perhaps it is going the other way, ie the phone is trying to provide internet access to the computer? (which I don't want). Downloaded root checker on my phone and it says phone is not rooted. Is it necessary to root phone to enable reverse tethering?
<xubuntu97w> help
<xubuntu97w> i cant install linux in my pc with a mother board msi
<xubuntu25i> hello
<xubuntu25i> oke
<xubuntu25i> hello everyone
<xubuntu69i> Hello, right now i'm installing xubuntu along side win8
<xubuntu69i> However .. xD it didn't ask me about the partition i'm gonna use?
<xubuntu69i> Also i left some unlocated space
<xubuntu69i> Would it detect that automatically or did i do a mistake somewhere?
<xubuntu69i> Hello~
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu69i> Well i had a question about installing xubuntu along side windows 8
<xubuntu69i> Can you help me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#xubuntu 2019-06-22
<xubuntu28i> hello from berlin
<xubuntu28i> im in the middle of a fresh install of 18.04 and have problems with getting my nvidia 750 gtx card to run
<xubuntu28i> whats the correct procedure?
<Guest58623> What is the difference between the 3 types of xubuntu mentioned in https://xubuntu.org/help/  ,bionic beaver, cosmic cuttlefish, disco dingo
<Guest58623> Hi, What is the difference between the 3 types of xubuntu mentioned in https://xubuntu.org/help/  ,bionic beaver, cosmic cuttlefish, disco dingo
<xubuntu91w> Hi, What is the difference between the 3 types of xubuntu mentioned in https://xubuntu.org/help/  ,bionic beaver, cosmic cuttlefish, disco dingo
<xubuntu91w> Hi, What is the difference between the 3 types of xubuntu mentioned in https://xubuntu.org/help/  ,bionic beaver, cosmic cuttlefish, disco dingo?
<Iolo> xubuntu91w, disco is newer than cosmic which is newer than bionic. Both disco and cosmic are what are called regular releases with a shorter support lifecycle than bionic, which is called a long-term support release.
<Iolo> Regular releases give you newer software, while LTS releases mean you can use a stable environment for longer without needing to upgrade.
<Iolo> That's the basic gist of it.
<xubuntu91w> Thanks for clearing my confusion
<xubuntu91w> But which one is best to install on my laptop for browser and small games use?
<Iolo> Opinions differ, but mine is that unless you have a reason to do otherwise, you should use the LTS release.
<xubuntu91w> Ok, Thanks for your support
<xubuntu91w> Bye
<Iolo> Sure thing. Bye.
<xubuntu86w> Can you give me a simple installatoin guide like the one of lubuntu but now for xbuntu
<xubuntu86w> Can you give me a simple installation guide for xubuntu
<xubuntu86w> Can you give me a simple installation guide for xubuntu?
<xubuntu86w> Can you give me a simple installation guide for xubuntu?
<A_QUICKHELP> Can you give me a simple installation guide for xubuntu?
<A_QUICKHELP> Can you give me a simple installation guide for xubuntu?
<A_QUICKHELP> Can you give me a simple installation guide for xubuntu?
<coconut> Anyone knows how to make these topics in notification area clickable so that these load in firefox(where most come from in the first place)? https://imgur.com/a/Jfa7Zg7
<coconut> Have i missed a configuration option somewhere?
<Kumool> coconut: what
<Kumool> AFAIK no
<Kumool> u can click in channel
<coconut> Kumool: i am searching for "clickable noifications"
<Kumool> what xfce uses is notify-send
<Kumool> or something
<coconut> ok, but that is between firefox and xfce right? What i trying to find is that these notifications can be clicked on so it opens ff with that website.
<Kumool> coconut: ask in hexchat instead
<coconut> Kumool: it has nothing todo with hexchat, but rather xfce
<Gobelijn> Anyone know if there's an xfce panel bitcoin price ticker
<Gobelijn> or stock price ticker
<brainwash> coconut: maybe this https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10673
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10673 in general "Click to notification would open program where it came from" [Enhancement,New]
<xubuntu35i> what kind of performance hit will i feel gaming on xubuntu when compared to windows
<brainwash> Gobelijn: with the genmon panel plugin you can display any information
<brainwash> Gobelijn: https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-genmon-plugin
<brainwash> xubuntu35i: depends on various factors
<coconut> brainwash: good, good.... i will make an account and add asking for this feature. :) Thnx!
<xubuntu56w> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu to my USB and turned off "Secure Boot" from BIOS, and then I put in my USB to my laptop and I am left with a black-screen saying the title as: "GNU GRUB  version 2.02" Description: "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported....."..... "grub>"
<xubuntu56w> What code do I write, or what do I do?
<xubuntu11d> my server was crashed and i tried to install xubuntu 18.04 but it shows G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE failed
<xubuntu11d> can any on help me in this issue
<Gobelijn> brainwash: thx
<Gobelijn> https://developers.coinbase.com/api/v2?shell#exchange-rates
<Gobelijn> How would I go about only selecting EUR from the curl output?
<Gobelijn> brainwash: The | operator doesn't work in genmon :(
<Gobelijn> I wanted to select only a part of the json file with grep, but it still outputs the whole thing
<brainwash> put it into a script
<Gobelijn> thx, it works
<coconut> I just added an extra request to this feature request on https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10673 about clickable notifications inside xfce.
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10673 in general "Click to notification would open program where it came from" [Enhancement,New]
<rebab> How do I fix "Error: attempt to read or write outside hd0" error? I can't boot my pc.
#xubuntu 2019-06-23
<rebab> How to fix "error attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" error? I can't boot.
<iordanchic> Hello, dear xubuntu family.
<diogenes_> hi
<iordanchic> Hello, diogenes.
<iordanchic> My desktop started flickering after yesterday update. But the following command help me to fix the problem: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y
<iordanchic> Can you help me: what kind of information and where I can provide (send) to help developers find a reason of these bug on my computer?
<diogenes_> !bugzilla | iordanchic
<diogenes_> !bug | iordanchic
<ubottu> iordanchic: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iordanchic> diogenes, thank you a lot :)
<diogenes_> you're welcome :)
<M1RR0R> Always end up back on Xubuntu.
<diogenes_> boomerang
<Kumool> bloody hell, I tried changing the resolution and my screen turned white
<Kumool> how do I change the resolution via command line?
<Kumool> also the little timer for reverting the resolution doesn't work
<brainwash> Kumool: it stays white even after a relog?
<Kumool> well I'm trying to use xrandr to change the resolution
<brainwash> without success?
<Kumool> it says configure crtc 0 failed
<brainwash> maybe doing a "xfsettingsd --replace" could help
<Kumool> I just wrote the command, jumped to xorg and pressed enter, it worked... but I'll try that and see
<Kumool> this is a terrible bug, it should revert
<Kumool> it did nothing
<Kumool> but I got it working by doing it blindly in X
<Kumool> by using xrandr, xfsettings --replace did nothing
<Kumool> maybe I should switch to wayland, that works right?
<brainwash> that would not work at all
<brainwash> Xfce only works with xorg
<Kumool> aw
<Kumool> well, it has less bugs right?
<brainwash> it? wayland is only a protocol
<brainwash> you could try to find a bug report for the resolution issue
<brainwash> personally, I've never heard of a screen turning white
<GridCube> neither have I
<Kumool> I'll take a picture
<GridCube> i believe you
<GridCube> just saying that it's not something that i've heard about before
<Kumool> it's not the first time its happened to me either, the screen turning white after a resolution change has happened to me in other laptops
<Kumool> but the 10 second timer that reverts the screen back to what it was usually makes everything ok
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I am looking for a graphical app for schedule jobs
<diogenes_> sacarde, no clue about graphical but crontab is very handy.
<sacarde> but not simple
<diogenes_> sacarde, what do you mean not simple? it takes two commands to set it up.
<sacarde> when
<diogenes_> ?
<sacarde> I use kde, I use kalarm, it is very very simple
<furycd001> Hey guys I want to use xdotool with a keybinding to open a certain file in atom at a certin size & place. Atom seems to save the window size & placement by default for me, but I want this one window to be a certain size & place & the rest to all be something else. My problem is that I found "xdotool search --onlyvisible --name atom" but the code changes every time I open and close atom.
<furycd001> I ope the atom file using "atom /home/furycd001/Mezzamorphis/Glo/Delirious.md" && I can use "xdotool windowsize 117440513 800 400 && xdotool windowmove 117440513 1090 480" to set the window size & position....
<furycd001> My problem is that the code changes each time I close atom & I don't know what to do about this. I also don't know how to set a default size & placement for all atom windows bar this one that I want to be different....
<brainwash> furycd001: maybe the tool "devilspie" could help
<brainwash> furycd001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<furycd001> Thank you for the link. Taking a look now....
#xubuntu 2020-06-15
<xu-irc18w> Hi. I'm installing Linux on a Chromebook for a friend. It doesn't seem to have enough RAM for the GUI installers. I was trying to install Ubuntu-mate first, but I can't figure out how to get into a text mode installer. Does Xbuntu have a text installer?
<xu-irc18w> PS I didn't see any users in the #Ubuntu-Mate room
<repencha> Gday boys
<repencha> So I am currently installing Xubuntu, and am finding that the installer seems to either be really reall slow, or pause randomly during installation
<repencha> I started installing around 11am, and it is now 4:30pm, still installing
<repencha> This installation is a partition onto a 64gb thumb-drive
<bodiccea> Which usb level do you have ? PS port and thumb-drive ?
<bodiccea> PC
<repencha> How do I find out? And do you just mean a standard blue usb port?\
<pmjdebruijn> repencha: are you sure the thumbdrive you're installing too is ok?
<pmjdebruijn> repencha: blue usually means USB 3.0, but that doesn't matter if the thumbddrive is 2.0
<pmjdebruijn> repencha: did you check 'dmesg', to see if there are any weird messages there?
<repencha> So the USB I am partitioning onto is called a Cruzer Blade 64gb (USB 2.0)
<pmjdebruijn> repencha: so it's an older slower drive
<repencha> https://pastebin.com/raw/Q6d2tkHq
<repencha> I apologies for using pastebin but this version has no ads
<pmjdebruijn> no prob
<pmjdebruijn> that looks fine, ish... i'm not that familiar with nouveau
<repencha> So you guys think the problem is the outdated usb? I mean it's been going for 5 hours, usually it takes about 30 minutes
<bodiccea> On same key ?
<repencha> What does that mean?
<bodiccea> you said usually it takes 30 min, on same thumb drive ?
<pmjdebruijn> repencha: 5 hours is excessive on anything really
<pmjdebruijn> repencha: but how old is that thumbdrive? just because dmesg doesn't show anything doesn't mean the drive is reliably/fast
<repencha> Usually takes 30 minutes to install to a standard SSD, I have never attempted to install xubuntu onto this thumb-drive before
<repencha> Could you please reword that pmj? "dmesg doesnt show anything doesnt mean the drive is reliable/fast"
<repencha> I did post the pastebin
<pmjdebruijn> the dmesg does not show your usb drive is broken in an obvious way
<pmjdebruijn> but that doesn't mean it's not broken
<pmjdebruijn> if you're used taht drive a lot already, it may be toward the end of it's lifecycle, and thus now performing poorly
<pmjdebruijn> also, have you tried installing on a diferent usb drive?
<repencha> I bought it fresh from the store at the start of the year
<pmjdebruijn> at least then you know whether it's the drive or not, or whether you're hitting some generic installer bug that only shows up with usb drives or something
<repencha> I don't currently have any other 64gb USB's available to stress test this problem on
<pmjdebruijn> installing to a usb drive is not exactly common
<pmjdebruijn> you don't need a 64gb drive to test this
<pmjdebruijn> 16 would probably would too, i'm guessing
<repencha> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/24587ee78d6f690cfc09d04388285c2d/image.png
<repencha> Can you guys just pray to the tech gods this stops taking for ever
<pmjdebruijn> again installing to a usb drive isn't exactly the most common usecase
<repencha> I am very poor, I have to pay for all my dental bills and landre addiction, I can't exactly afford a second Hard-drive
<pmjdebruijn> why do you think you need a second harddisk, you can just partition the one you have
<pmjdebruijn> though that must be done rather carefully
<pmjdebruijn> if there's adata on it ofcourse
<pmjdebruijn> the other option would be to run xubuntu in a VM in your other OS, as opposed to running it on bare metal
<opios> hi
<opios> i want to hide the menubar of my terminal, i can make it disapear but when i open new terminal its still there
<bodiccea> which terminal? In Gnome Terminal, it is in Preferences/General
<opios> bodiccea: yes but i doesnt keep the setting
<opios> if i open new gnome terminal i still have menubar
<diogenes_> opios, first you need to close all the instances of the terminal and re-open a new one.
<opios> i have one open to change the config , then close it and reopen and i still have the menu bar
<bodiccea> opios, diogenes_, strange. I did not have to close all terminals: As soon as I did uncheck the options in prefs, new terminals did not have menubar.
<opios> bodiccea: it seems to be working now
<bodiccea> I mean "real new terminal", not new window from a terminal.
<opios> i might be doing something wrong
<bodiccea> ok.
<opios> how can i use xterm font in gnome terminal?
<bodiccea> I don't know this font. If it is in list, yes.
<bodiccea> Just for info, I use "DejaVu Sans Mono Book", which is nice (for me).
<bloompa> hello
<charles> hi
<charles> who is there
<juno> I lost my network indicator in the main panel (panel 0) .. How do I get it back? I don't see it in 'Add New Items ...'
<krytarik> juno: That would be "nm-applet"
<juno> krytarik, interesting .. ps shows that running but I don't see it
<krytarik> juno: Did you relogin since?  Otherwise, try killing and restarting it.
<juno> krytarik, so I just added a new notification area to the panel and the applet is now visible on the new panel .. strange
<juno> well it works now .. thank you for the help
<krytarik> Okey dokey.
#xubuntu 2020-06-16
<n-iCe> hi
<apastega> hello
<apastega> I'm encountering a strange problem with XUbuntu 18.04 and a new Benq PD2700U monitor (4K)
<apastega> after login, desktop background appears, but panels, icons and windows are transparent (hidden)
<apastega> if I switch to virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-f1, then back to xorg with ctrl-alt-f7, windows appear
<apastega> this behavior is related to 4k resolution,m it doesn't happen when resolution is lower, e.g 1560x1440
<apastega> tried to delete session files and cache.. nothing changed
<apastega> any ideas?
<apastega> thnaks
<pmjdebruijn> do you have any HWE activated?
<apastega> I don't know
<apastega> how check this?
<apastega> hwe-support-status --verbose Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2023.
<apastega> so yes
<apastega> other strange effect, don't know if related, is that virtual terminal has strange colors
<apastega> background is green-ish, text is pink-is, as if some wrong bit map were used to unpack data from HDMI
<apastega> text at BIOS start is correct
<pmjdebruijn> no well
<pmjdebruijn> what does uname -a say?
<apastega> Linux shadoooo-P4 5.3.0-53-generic #47~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 7 13:10:50 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pmjdebruijn> ok, so that's current
<pmjdebruijn> what might be interesting is to boot a live 20.04 and see if it still happens there as well
<apastega> standard XUbuntu 18.04 with updates
<pmjdebruijn> might just be some old xfce bug that already got fixed upstream
<pmjdebruijn> apastega: hwe don't install with updates by default
<pmjdebruijn> which is why I explicitly asked
<pmjdebruijn> hwe's are integrated into new install media though
<apastega> should try to prepare an USB
<pmjdebruijn> but again, try 20.04 live, and see if it happens there as well, that's quick and easy to try at least
<apastega> ok, will try
<apastega> beside this, there could be something I could try to completely delete actual monitor settings, so it will recreate from scratch?
<apastega> maybe it's caused from a dirty configuration?
<apastega> I had another monitor before this, then added the new as second monitor, now second monitor becomes the one and only
<apastega> maybe the change broke something...
<brainwash> create a new user account and do a quick test
<apastega> apart from session cache, don't know if something else could affect
<brainwash> you want this one ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<apastega> ok, will try with new user
<apastega> displays.xml seems ok... but I could try to delete it?
<brainwash> you could
<brainwash> ideally, when the xfconfd process is not running
<brainwash> otherwise, it may recreate the old file
<apastega> ok, I will try this
<apastega> thanks by now
<apastega> I'll be back if nothing works
<rangergord> from a Ubuntu Server install, I wanted to use a bare minimum Xubuntu, so I installed xubuntu-core. It pulled NetworkManager while server already has networkd (which is what I want to use). Can I safely remove network-manager or will that break the core desktop?
<pmjdebruijn> afaik you don't need the metadata xubuntu-core to have working desktop
<pmjdebruijn> the question, does purging networkmanager also tell you other stuff is going to be removed
<pmjdebruijn> running a GUI on a server is a bit of a cornercase I guess
<rangergord> Well, it was only suggesting NM-related packages, so I did it, things seem fine. Although the shutdown menu seems to have been replaced the multiple choices (reboot, save session) with just a shutdown
<rangergord> changing network configuration via netplan doesnt work anymore
<pmjdebruijn> rangergord: does your netplan configu say renderer: networkd
<rangergord> sorry, I already fixed the issue, it was my mistake.
<rangergord> I'm glad that removing Network Manager doesn't break Xubuntu otherwise :)
<Fernando-Basso[m> I can't add a VPN network.
 * Fernando-Basso[m uploaded an image: image.png (43KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/AqhMHekOWnSEEKsmxquhzZHY >
 * Fernando-Basso[m uploaded an image: image.png (28KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/xMFhoYzVHRMwkDFLybyvvTrU >
<Fernando-Basso[m> “Save” button is always greyed out.
<Fernando-Basso[m> I have these packages installed:
<Fernando-Basso[m> network-manager network-manager-gnome network-manager-openconnect network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome
<diogenes_> Fernando-Basso[m, try one of these if they work https://www.vpnbook.com/
<diogenes_> openvpn tab.
<Fernando-Basso[m> diogenes_: I will, thanks. But I'm really shocked it is not working. My Arch Linux box is able to create and use VPNs without any problems. I wonder if I am not in a required group, or some other dependency is missing.
<Fernando-Basso[m> Was missing libnm-vpn-plugin-openconnect-editor.so, which comes with network-manager-openconnect-gnome.
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-06-17
<brodanew> hi
<brodacode> hi! :)
<brodacode> dude, you have a similar name xD
<abtm_> question, I have an xubuntu VM that is displaying the wrong time.
<abtm_> it knows what timezone I am in and displays the accurate minutes and seconds but it shows the hours to be 4 hours ahead
<abtm_> shell date command shows the correct time
<abtm_> the clock applet is displaying in the custom format of %a %b %d, %Y%n%-I:%M:%S %p
<Guest19156> Hey can someone maybe help with an issue I have
<diogenes_> !ask | Guest19156
<ubottu> Guest19156: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest19156> I am using 20.04 and it has a flickering screen when I move the mouse around I'm on a compaq with and amd athlon x2 nvidia driver
<diogenes_> Guest19156, try disabling compositor.
<Guest19156> That did the trick thank you very much diogenes your a hero !
<diogenes_> you're welcome but now you probably gonna have a bit of tearing.
<Guest19156> Yeah I'm able to live with that
<diogenes_> then all is good :)
<Guest19156> Yes thanks again
<jarnos> Is it normal that I see splash screen by Ctrl-Alt-F1 even after boot has finished and I am logged in an Xfce session? I see progress inicator circulating and text below tells it is checking filesystems. (20.04)
<pmjdebruijn> nope
<pmjdebruijn> it's not mormal
<pmjdebruijn> ps axuf | grep fsck
<jarnos> pmjdebruijn, it just shows the grep command
<pmjdebruijn> strange
<jarnos> pmjdebruijn, /etc/default/grub here https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GGMJ8TM27G/; using closed nvidia graphics driver.
<pmjdebruijn> yeah I have no clue about the closed nivia drivers, I avoid that asif it's covid :)
<pmjdebruijn> stick around, maybe someone else might be more helpful
<lyr> Hi there. trying to switch my bluetooth headset to adp, got a "Failed to change profile to a2dp_sink" in the UI. Used to work on Ubuntu (gnome)
<dreamon> hello. made a upgrade 18.04 to 20.04 since xfce is after a period of time (5minutes) not clickable. I see taskbar working but cannot click anything.
<dreamon> STRG+ALT+F1 work. Its a notebook ATI radio HD54
<abtm_> question, I have an xubuntu VM that is displaying the wrong time.
<abtm_> it knows what timezone I am in and displays the accurate minutes and seconds but it shows the hours to be 4 hours ahead
<abtm_> shell date command shows the correct time
<abtm_> the clock applet is displaying in the custom format of %a %b %d, %Y%n%-I:%M:%S %p
<abtm_> also the lock/login screen shows the correct time
<varun_> hi
<varun_> hi
<varun_> anmyjjuydjtyhhhh vjdytyt fdpor8ytp;'''''9gfdisojpjpb n
<xu-help32w> buongiorno
<xu-help32w> sono italiano
<Celso> Good afternoon!
<Celso> How do I increase the font size on tty?
<Celso> My monitor is 24 "and the font is small.
<Celso> Is there a shortcut like in xfce4-terminal?
<pmjdebruijn> Celso: you mean the kernel console
<pmjdebruijn> Celso: https://www.tecmint.com/change-console-fonts-in-ubuntu-server/
<Celso> increase the font size on the console.
<pmjdebruijn> see the link I pasted
<Celso> pmjdebruijn: thank you
<Celso> It looks like it's already set to 8x18.
<pmjdebruijn> I would expect 8x16 to be honest
<pmjdebruijn> there is a 12x24 version of terminus
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if it's installed by default though
<Celso> pmjdebruijn: I will restart the computer to see if the changes apply.
<Celso> pmjdebruijn: I managed to increase the font size, thanks!
<Noboru55> Hello, i would like to know some light email client to xubuntu
<Noboru55> claws?
<Noboru55> hello..
<diogenes_> hi
<Noboru55> :(
<Noboru55> can't use gmail in sylpheed, connection failled
<Noboru55> is gmail blocking or... need to do something special to run client mail in xubuntu ?
<Noboru55> only gmail does it..  i am using other account imap and its working very well
<Noboru55> when tried the gmail, gmail adviced on browser mail they found someone trying to connect the mail
<Noboru55> of course i tried to configure it.. but i think gmail does not allow me to use the imap
<Noboru55> i will not enable 2 steps verification
<juno> Noboru55, maybe try https://www.claws-mail.org/faq/index.php/Using_Claws_Mail_with_Gmail
<juno> claws is forked from sylpheed, so maybe it will work
<Noboru55> trying it right now
<Noboru55> i think that option of "less secure" will hepls me
<Noboru55> juno thank you very much
<juno> sure thing
<Noboru55> yes, worked very well
<Noboru55> :D
<Logimite> Hello
<Logimite> I need help with installing xubuntu
<Logimite> i am getting an error.
<Bashing-om> Logimite: Pastebin the error for the channel to see ?
<Logimite> huh
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> i have a video of the error
<Logimite> should i post link to that?
<Bashing-om> Logimite: Sure, we can try that and see what we can determine.
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oJpo9WUIdiiGNp4mzIffMjEAQRlfTxJE/view?usp=sharing
<Logimite> is anybody on?
<Bashing-om> Logimite: ^^ I do not have access to goggle drive :(
<Logimite> oh...
<diogenes_> Logimite, better upload to imgur.com
<Logimite> can you upload imagess?
<diogenes_> or youtube
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> it says files are too large
<Logimite> so i cant upload to imgur
<Logimite> sorry i disconnectedd
<Logimite> can you please help me?
<Logimite> with the thing i said earlier
<Bashing-om> Logimite: We do not have crystal balls to know what is going on - how do you suggest we proceed to get you installed ?
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> i thought i said it earlier
<Logimite> and i disconnectedd
<Logimite> and i came back
<Logimite> okay i think that this video should explain my error
<Logimite> this is while installing xubuntu
<Logimite> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Logimite> oh not that
<v1adimir> easy, there, killa :P
<Bashing-om> Logimite: At this point all we know is there is some error - so vauge there is nothing to go on.
<Logimite> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oJpo9WUIdiiGNp4mzIffMjEAQRlfTxJE/view?usp=sharing
<Logimite> here
<Logimite> it is while installation
<v1adimir> You need access
<v1adimir> Ask for access, or switch to an account with access.
<Logimite> how do I do that
<Logimite> I am installing xubuntu
<Logimite> i dont have account
<v1adimir> maybe try https://postimages.org/ or https://imgbb.com/
<Bashing-om> Logimite: No ides of what google drive could have to do with an xubuntu install.
<Logimite> it is a video
<Logimite> so i cant share with any of those site
<Bashing-om> idea*
<Logimite> okay let me put it on yt
<Logimite> https://youtu.be/gf1cxQsltsw
<Logimite> this is it
<Logimite> this is my error
<Logimite> hello?
<Logimite> is anybody on?
<diogenes_> Logimite, patience please.
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> nobody but us chickens here
<Logimite> I am very sorry
<Bashing-om> Logimite: Sorry - I can not make out what the video portrays.
<Logimite> it is my error during installation
<Logimite> when I am trying to install it
<Logimite> it closes the window
<Logimite> when i have the partition error
<v1adimir> Logimite: is it a blank drive you're installing to, or?
<Logimite> i installed it by using a sata adapter
<Logimite> and flashing directly
<v1adimir> ugh. what? :)
<Logimite> so
<Logimite> i took out the hard drive
<Logimite> and i used an adaapter
<Logimite> so i can flash the drive
<Logimite> directly
<Logimite> instead of using anything else
<diogenes_> Logimite, what happens when you click 'device for bootloader installation"
<Logimite> hmm?
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> let me try it again
<Logimite> where is that button
<v1adimir> diogenes_: his "problem" is going to be wayyy beyond that, as he's "flashing" a HDD via a adapter...
<v1adimir> xD
<Logimite> what is wrong with that?
<v1adimir> Honestly, I wouldn't even know where to begin, LOL
<diogenes_> no clue what adapter is that.
<v1adimir> ^^
<Logimite> SATA
<v1adimir> and, you know.. just, why. :)
<Logimite> because
<Logimite> i didnt know how to do it another way
<v1adimir> um, that was rhetorical I swear
<v1adimir> Logimite: how was your hard drive working before, what operating system did you have and are there any other drives in the system?
<Logimite> so i flashed it on macos
<diogenes_> Logimite, ok i hope guys in here will help you to figure out because at this point my brain is boiling, if you don't solve the issue come back again tomorrow.
<Logimite> there were no other drives
<Logimite> and there was no operating system
 * diogenes_ is offline
<v1adimir> ok and it's a SATA drive, plugged into the motherboard via a SATA cable?
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> (forget any "adapter" that you're talking about)
<Logimite> so I should format the drive?
<v1adimir> do you have access to another machine, preferably Windows so that you can make a bootable Xubuntu USB, using Rufus: https://rufus.ie/ ?
<Logimite> hm
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> I don't have a windows though
<Logimite> so can I use etcher or unetbootin
<Logimite> on mac
<v1adimir> because there's NO reason that you wouldn't be able to reconnect your HDD normally, just the way it used to be - and, simply, install Xubuntu using its regular setup menus
<Logimite> But I do not have any other operating systen
<v1adimir> the Xunbutu (Ubuntu) installer is *very* good and the only thing that I can think of is that you made "a dodgy" USB
<Logimite> on the laptop I am trying to install
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> so it will boot if I use an external USB?
<v1adimir> how else are you expecting to install the OS? :) via DVD drive?
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> Okay
<Logimite> Wait, can I use a dvd?
<v1adimir> Well, how did you load that setup in the video you uploaded?
<Logimite> the sata
<v1adimir> Oh, geez. :))
<Logimite> okay right now I will take out the hard drivew
<v1adimir> So, made a bootable installation from the Xubuntu on the HDD drive that you're trying to install to? xD
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> That's too crazy, lolz. :D
<v1adimir> Wait.
<v1adimir> Can you run a live system with it?
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> At least use it to create a bootable USB, right?
<Logimite> I yes
<Logimite> i already took it out though
<v1adimir> Well I guess either etcher or unetbootin ^^ should suffice in creating a bootable USB and /or DVD for your installation.
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> The plug-in the drive back normally and boot the computer from that ^ USB /or DVD and simply install to the HDD
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> s/the/then
<Logimite> but there is one problem
<Logimite> my hard drive cannot be formattedd
<Logimite> so should I just put a blank iso file on it?
<v1adimir> no
<v1adimir> look
<Logimite> look at what?
<v1adimir> 1) you need to use a Xubuntu ISO to create a bootable USB stick /or write it to a DVD.
<v1adimir> 2) boot from that USB and install to the drive - use Xubuntu setup for ANY disk operations you may need - and IF for some reason it won't let you:
<Logimite> so, I can just plug the hard drive back in?
<v1adimir> 3) use the bootable USB to run a live system and install-and-use Gparted to simply remove all partitions from the HDD
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> you do NOT need to have any partitions on the HDD, nor do you need to format it: the Xubuntu setup does it all for you.
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> hope so :)
<v1adimir> and don't (ever) use "dd" to make a bootable media from the ISO, btw.
<v1adimir> when you get to those options, if
<MrWarwakaEU> hi
<v1adimir> o/
<Logimite> waait, if i decide to use cd
<Logimite> then how would I do that?
<Logimite> so I flash the cd
<MrWarwakaEU> Vladimir, vi russkij?
<Logimite> and then I put it in the computer
<v1adimir> MrWarwakaEU: Serbian :)
<Logimite> and boot
<v1adimir> Logimite: there's no "flashing" going on, I don't know what you mean by that.
<MrWarwakaEU> XPEHOBA
<Logimite> like in etch
<Logimite> etcher
<Logimite> like you put the os on the c
<Logimite> cd
<MrWarwakaEU> I dont speak serbian
<MrWarwakaEU> blya
<v1adimir> Right, it's retarded that they're calling it flashing
<v1adimir> it's creating bootable media, from a ISO file
<Logimite> oh
<Logimite> so how would I do that with a cd?
<v1adimir> same way as with a USB :)
<Logimite> oh
<Logimite> with the dvd though, it doesnt open until you start the computer
<v1adimir> I don't know if etcher, or whatever is capable of doing it - perhaps best if you have a USB at hand (all data on it WILL be destroyed)
<Logimite> well I know that etcher is capable of doing it
<Logimite> and I dont really have a dvd on hand...
<Logimite> oh!
<Logimite> I know
<Logimite> yes, I do have one
<v1adimir> You use the computer BIOS to select what drive it will boot from, right..
<Logimite> i dont know how to use bios
<MrWarwakaEU> hi
<MrWarwakaEU> is there any media palyer for linux that shows on autoradio the resolution of video beeing played the way BS player for windows do?
<v1adimir> MrWarwakaEU: No idea, other than VLC
<MrWarwakaEU> VLC dont do that
<v1adimir> Logimite: Maybe you need to take a second, then, and figure out first how to get into your machine's BIOS and change the startup order. Usually it may already be set to boot from a USB/DVD first, by default, unless you've changed it.
<Logimite> wait, my computer is restarting
<Logimite> for some random reason
<Logimite> is it possible for me to join again?
<MrWarwakaEU> I dont mind
<Logimite> I have stopped the reboot
<v1adimir> Logimite: Yes, from here: https://webchat.freenode.net/
<Logimite> The last time I tried that all the chat history was cleared
<Logimite> actually,  I will reboot later
<v1adimir> Or maybe something like https://www.irccloud.com/ from your phone, but you'd need to figure out how to get to chat.freenode.net
<v1adimir> Easiest is to use the webchat
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> it's ok, there's no critical info here that you may miss later. :) you just need a bootable USB, to which you've loaded the xubuntu installation using unetbootin or whatever, and plug in the drive normally and install
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> careful the USB will be wiped
<v1adimir> not sure if a 2GB one will do, but 4GB for sure will work
<v1adimir> usb*
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> i am using a 250gb one XD
<v1adimir> that'll do :P
<v1adimir> Logimite: if you just go for it (and don't change anything in the BIOS) and the computer doesn't start from the bootable USB = it can simply mean that it wasn't made right
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> but are you sure that the internal hard drive doesn't need a wipe?
<v1adimir> and there's usually, on newer machines, like you can press F11 or something to get a little manual menu during startup to select what drive to boot from just the one time
<v1adimir> without getting into the BIOS at all
<Logimite> I am on a 2004 laptop
<v1adimir> ok that's probably NOT going to have it :)
<Logimite> how do you go into bios?
<v1adimir> bt u never know, check what flashes across the screen when starting you know that sort of thing, like at the bottom
<v1adimir> usually it's F2, or the DEL key depending on the machine
<v1adimir> sometimes it's ESC on some laptops
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> and just find the boot order there and like put the USB and /or DVD above your HDD - it means that whenever you have a bootable USB /DVD drive when starting the machine, it will load from there before the hard disk
<Logimite> on mine it says the lenovo care button.
<v1adimir> *plugged in
<Logimite> any idea what that is?
<v1adimir> no clue =)
<Logimite> okay i am booting
<v1adimir> did you make a bootable USB and return the HDD to its SATA cable to the motherboard? :)
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> oh! that was FAST, then. :$
<Logimite> there was an option saying boot from first hard drive
<Logimite> should I have done that?
<v1adimir> right, it's a laptop... so HDD back into the case then..:) err, I don't know - see what's loading now?
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> same screen
<Logimite> installing
<v1adimir> because you have made the HDD into a bootable USB basically xD
<v1adimir> so we don't know, lolz
<Logimite> YES!
<Logimite> it is bringing up a new screen
<v1adimir> hm, well - hopefully!
<v1adimir> you don't need any manual partition options - if you select the "automatic" install it will respect the amount of RAM you have and make the swap partition that same size and so on
<v1adimir> it's all automagical in Xubuntu
<Logimite> Woah
<Logimite> it is installing
<v1adimir> fingers crossed
<Logimite> do you think xubuntu would run well on a 2004 laptop?
<v1adimir> yeah, it should be decent
<Logimite> wow
<v1adimir> just install the uBlock Origin Add-on for Firefox to get rid of the ads
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> can you install Midori
<Logimite> on xubuntu?
<v1adimir> should be in there i think
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> "Midori is part of the Xfce desktop environment's Goodies componenthttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_(web_browser)
<v1adimir> bt I've never used it, so idk.
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> is it normal to take this much time to install?
<v1adimir> after a while you'll get a button somewhere on the bottom right, something like that to skip the rest of the install - but I don't know by heart, don't wanna say something wrong
<v1adimir> and if the drive isn't a SSD then yeah it can take a while
<v1adimir> and also how fast is your internet..
<Logimite> very. fast
<Logimite> and it is ethernet
<Logimite> and its a hard drive
<Logimite> it is stuck on Creating ext4 file system for / in partition #5 of SCSI5
<v1adimir> ugh
<v1adimir> you may have booted from the HDD again, then
<Logimite> oh no
<v1adimir> rly not sure sry
<Logimite> but i got farther than last time
<v1adimir> partitioning shouldn't take that long at all, I can tell you that much. :)
<Logimite> oh no....
<Logimite> should i shut down?
<v1adimir> i guess and see how to change the boot order from the bios
<v1adimir> try DEL /F2 /Esc when first powering on - just tap the buttons a lot
<v1adimir> and CTRL+ALT+DEL if you miss it and try again /different keys
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> and CAREFUL with the BIOS, lol, don't rush anything in there. :) no putting any passwords, or anything crazy like that xD
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> you don't need to DISABLE any devices - just switch the boot order around
<Logimite> What should I do in bios
<Logimite> I got to boot orddder
<v1adimir> (and save on close, usually it's F10 to save and close)
<v1adimir> well, raise the USB drive above the HDD in boot order, right?
<v1adimir> you want it to boot from your USB setup first
<Logimite> let me show you a pic how it works
<Logimite> *looks
<Logimite> not workss
<v1adimir> https://imgbb.com/
<v1adimir> we are spamming this channel's logs BIG time by the way, lolz :f
<Logimite> https://ibb.co/dbSctP2
<v1adimir> ok so the USBx ones you need to move 'em up... try + or something?
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> not the "USB FDD"
<Logimite> usb hdd?
<v1adimir> i think so
<v1adimir> and "key" for good measure maybe
<Logimite> I do not see key
<v1adimir> "USB KEY"
<Logimite> oh
<Logimite> odd?
<v1adimir> nah
<v1adimir> no need whatever that is
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> then just F10 I think to save and close and blast off!
<Logimite> i did it
<Logimite> now rebooting
<v1adimir> maybe you need to press a key when you reboot, to launch USB setup, like any key? does it prompt something like that?
<v1adimir> just see
<Logimite> it says lenovo care
<Logimite> and i see this weird button outside keyboard
<Logimite> maybe i press that
<v1adimir> nah, hopefully it's booting from the USB now
<v1adimir> you can always start the live system and not the setup directly
<v1adimir> and see what's going on
<Logimite> hmm it is now giving me a black screen with a blinking terminal thing
<v1adimir> perfect
<Logimite> well,  it is not doing anything
<v1adimir> that means you're booting from the USB and it's not made correctly - just use a different program to make a bootable USV
<v1adimir> bootable USB from the Xubuntu iso
<v1adimir> and you're good to go
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> unetbootin
<v1adimir> i guess? :)
<v1adimir> i never understood how many new versions of etcher with their fancy website will they need to make - to actually have a working product. xD
<Logimite> yes
<Logimite> unetbootin is ugly but it is good
<v1adimir> it's been like that for years, I don't get it. :f
<v1adimir> alright just highlight me if you get stuck again. gl! :)
<v1adimir> v1adimir: << like that
<Logimite> v1adimir it does not worj
<Logimite> work
<v1adimir> unetbootin?
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> you mean from another machine?
<Logimite> hmm?
<v1adimir> how are you going to make the bootable USB?
<Logimite> unetbootin is not recognizing
<Logimite> so i will use etcher?
<v1adimir> now I'm not sure again if we're on planet Earth together. =) are you on a different machine now, to make the bootable USB?
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> ok on unetbootin can't recognize your new huge usb? :(
<v1adimir> well, ****
<Logimite> I turned on unsafe mode on etcher
<v1adimir> maybe try etcher i don't know, i make 'em via windows using Rufus always - can't remember the last time I've used anything else sorry
<v1adimir> gonna eat something b4 i pass out
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> bootin
<Logimite> booting
<Logimite> hmm it still doesnt work
<Logimite> hello?
<Logimite> hmm i think that he left
<Logimite> has he>
<Logimite> or has he not
<Logimite> has he
<Logimite> or has he not
<Logimite> helo
<Logimite> dasw
<v1adimir> Logimite: You see how on the Rufus website https://rufus.ie/ that first screenshot shows MBR and BIOS/UEFI
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> There's a difference between a UEFI install and a regular BIOS which you have and if you use a (modern) tool like Etcher it will always default to making a UEFI bootable media and that's why it's not working.
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> If you can believe it..
<Logimite> so should we use  unetbootin?
<Logimite> it didnt work
<v1adimir> it doesn't see your USB drive is that it?
<Logimite> yes
<v1adimir> yea, that's messed up :( you'll have to look for a different tool and maybe someone here can help
<Logimite> OH!
<Logimite> I know what is wrong
<Logimite> it says you should reformat it aas fat32
<Logimite> so that it can reaad
<v1adimir> sry I don't use the tools, so don't know by heart
<Logimite> I know how but it will be difficult...
<Logimite> well, thank you
<Logimite> i will try on my own
<Logimite> and tell you if it workss
<v1adimir> Yeah man, good luck. :)
<Logimite> wait what?
<Logimite> unet bootin is acting weird
<Logimite> something happened
<Logimite> and it started writing
<Logimite> hmm.
<Logimite> that is weird!
<v1adimir> look if you want 100% bulletproof way (and this is retarded), then:
<v1adimir> on your other linux machine you can always install the oracle VM and install windows and use Rufus within it to make the USB. :))
<Logimite> okay.
<Logimite> but that is just...
<Logimite> very stretched out
<v1adimir> but, I mean.. That's crazy, for whoever else is reading they may wanna kick me in the butt for even suggesting it. =)
<v1adimir> or
<v1adimir> if you have a DVD writer on your other machine, use some other software to write a bootable dvd from the xubuntu iso
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> i have that
<Logimite> IT INSTALLED
<Logimite> let me try it
<v1adimir> whatever program that may be idk. https://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+make+bootable+dvd =) ah, ok
<Logimite> oof i forgot to eject
<Logimite> will that corrupt it?
<v1adimir> hopefully not, if it was done writing /caching everything xD
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> it says this is not a bootable disk
<Logimite> on the laptop
<Logimite> oof
<v1adimir> yeah, certain unetbootin versions work with certain ISOs and certain USB drives, that's just the way it is (another totally insane thing, which is true)
<Logimite> oh
<v1adimir> it's like disneyland, except in hell :D
<Logimite> XD
<v1adimir> you have a blank DVD, have you checked if your other ubuntu computer can do this? https://tutonics.com/2012/07/how-to-create-bootable-live-cddvd.html (the first half of the page, it's automatic)
<Logimite> i have an elementaryos computer
<v1adimir> there's even "Steps for creating a Live CD with MacOS"
<Logimite> hmm
<Logimite> well elementaryos is based on ubuntu
<Logimite> i will try
<v1adimir> Maybe the sotware is there, if you're lucky
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> and if you *do* make a DVD, you'll have to move your BIOS order https://ibb.co/dbSctP2
<v1adimir> to boot from dvd first...
<Logimite> okay
<v1adimir> if it asks you for write speed on the dvd, use the lowest possible or "failsafe" or whatever, not the highest
<v1adimir> like, literally 4X or whatever it is
<v1adimir> dont select test, dont verify data..
<Logimite> okay
<Logimite> do you  have discord?
<v1adimir> I have Telegram /Signal
<Logimite> what???
<v1adimir> Like Viber, on my cell phone
<v1adimir> discord is *horrible*
<Logimite> oh
<v1adimir> .. there's so much scripting to it, it doesn't even run in my protected Firefox. :$
<Logimite> oh
<v1adimir> and there's no way I'm using any app of it, or anything crazy like that, hehe
<v1adimir> :f
<v1adimir> did you see my /query /private message? :)
<Logimite> oh
#xubuntu 2020-06-18
<abtm_> question, I have an xubuntu VM that is displaying the wrong time.
<abtm_> it knows what timezone I am in and displays the accurate minutes and seconds but it shows the hours to be 4 hours ahead
<abtm_> shell date command shows the correct time
<abtm_> the clock applet is displaying in the custom format of %a %b %d, %Y%n%-I:%M:%S %p
<abtm_> also the lock/login screen shows the correct time
<brainwash> abtm_: did you set the timezone in the clock applet settings?
<Fernando-Basso[m> I moved a wallpaper to /usr/share/mybgs, opened Gtk greeter settings, set to that wallpaper. When I lock screen or am in the login, it only shows my wallpaper for half a second and then goes back to xubuntu default one.
<Fernando-Basso[m> How can I properly set the lock-screen wallpaper?
<pmjdebruijn> iirc the lock-screen wallpaper adapts to whatever wallpaper the user who is selected in the greeter has set (presumin that wallpaper is readable on the filesystem)
<Fernando-Basso[m> That would explain why it would just momentarily show the one I set, and then switch to the default one. My desktop wallpaper is the default one.
<Fernando-Basso[m> pmjdebruijn: Yep, that is the problem.
<Fernando-Basso[m> Yet, on Arch Linux it works fine. I can't set and see the login screen wallpaper and it can be different than the one on my desktop.
<Fernando-Basso[m> It is a little misleading having the option to configure just to have it be ignored.
<Fernando-Basso[m> s/can't/can/
<Fernando-Basso[m> pmjdebruijn: Thanks for the piece of info. I would spend hours trying to figure out the problem. Much appreciated!
<lol_K_bye52> hi, i love the new Xubuntu 20.04 LTS Focal Fossa colored high resolution symbols and mouse pointers --> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EXWmiidVcAAwM1R.jpg
<diogenes_> Usually after such introduction: "i love the new Xubuntu 20.04 LTS Focal Fossa..." there is a "but", e. g: i love the new Xubuntu 20.04 LTS Focal Fossa but my screen is flickering :)
<pmjdebruijn> srsly check that image :)
#xubuntu 2020-06-19
<abtm_> question, I have an xubuntu VM that is displaying the wrong time.
<abtm_> it knows what timezone I am in and displays the accurate minutes and seconds but it shows the hours to be 4 hours ahead
<abtm_> shell date command shows the correct time
<abtm_> the clock applet is displaying in the custom format of %a %b %d, %Y%n%-I:%M:%S %p
<abtm_> also the lock/login screen shows the correct time
<krytarik> abtm_: "[08:12] <brainwash> abtm_: did you set the timezone in the clock applet settings?"
<abtm_> yes
<abtm_> edt
<hzmatt> I'm looking for opinions on what is the "modern" keyring to use with xfce/xubuntu.  I'm looking for one that unlocks on login such that my ssh sessions to other hosts will be able to use my key store.
<hzmatt> I find references to all sorts of secret stores and keyring managers, but I'm sure some of them are deprecated and either aren't well supported anymore or are deprecated.
#xubuntu 2020-06-20
<xu-help26w> Hello everyone
<Alabalistic> hi
<xu-help26w> I have a toshiba w100-107 tablet pc
<xu-help26w> It's a dual screen tablet
<xu-help26w> I want to install Xubuntu on it
<xu-help26w> and make it run fine
<Alabalistic> you need to consider cpu
<Alabalistic> are using arm or x86
<xu-help26w> x86
<xu-help26w> https://pl.dynabook.com/discontinued-products/libretto-w100-107/ here are the specs
<xu-help26w> can it run xubuntu?
<xu-help26w> with 2 touchscreens?
<Alabalistic> wow
<Alabalistic> no idea
<Alabalistic> consider raspbian os, it's fast with 1GB RAM
<Alabalistic> on the Raspberry pie
<Alabalistic> I have no idea
<xu-help26w> will it work with two touchscreens?
<big_charlie> hello. is there anyway to install WICD w/o compiling it myself?
<akko> why do i only have 640x480?
<Bashing-om> akko: No telling - yet - what is driving the display ' sudo lshw -C display ' ? in a pastebin .
<akko> Bashing-om: ix.io/2pI9
<Bashing-om> akko: Complete URL please - no idea which one ^ that is from.
<akko> what do you mean?
<akko> ix is a pasting service
<Bashing-om> Oh ! .. live and learn a new one :P
<akko> XD
<akko> wgetpaste wasn't on the repos so I just went with ix
<Bashing-om> akko: Ouch ! Sis graphics - see if: https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/sis.html helps .
<akko> ouch indeed
<akko> its a very old laptop my grandma wants to use, and I wont just install windows 7 or something like that for her
<Bashing-om> akko: i have read sometime in the recent past that there was renewed efforts to update the driver - but did not keep track of it.
<akko> well i have tried debian before on the same laptop
<akko> and i had at least 1024x768
<akko> didn't stick to it because the wireless adaptor i use wasn't being recognized
<Bashing-om> akko: right now there is no driver loaded :(
<akko> oof
<Bashing-om> akko: There is old: http://zatherz.cba.pl/sis/ that might be of value.
<akko> hmmm
<akko> i'll give it a shot
<akko> links are 404 though
<tomreyn> https://github.com/rasdark/xf86-video-sis671 may work with xserver-xorg in (x)ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> ...which is xorg 1.19.6
<Bashing-om> akko: tomreyn Maybe too xorg.freedesktop.org has a driver - checking.
<akko> Bashing-om: your first link worked :O
<akko> thanks :)
<Bashing-om> akko: Oh updated drivers even! http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/ (xf86-video-sis-0.12.0.tar.gz2019-12-03 19:21867K).
<akko> well its working so I won't bother updating them I guess :o
<akko> but thanks man
<Bashing-om> akko: Great ! All's well :)
<akko> can't say its the fastest thing ive ever seen, but thats to be expected out of these poopy sis and via chipsets XD
<Bashing-om> akko: I am surprised there is still support - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144455 <-Links/solutions:I am the author of the how-to at Easylinuxtipsproject
<tomreyn> https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-sis
<tomreyn> akko: which xubuntu version are you on? i'm surprised you got it to work this easily
#xubuntu 2020-06-21
<akko> tomreyn: latest
<akko> afaik
<akko> just downloaded it and installed it
<Unit193> `lsb_release -a` if you don't know.
<akko> i can barely watch youtube videos XD
<akko> but it won't get any better i guess
<akko> 18.04
<Unit193> ..Not that it helps, but mpv+youtube-dl could help with youtube videos specifically.  OK, yeah that's not at all the latest. :)
<akko> yea XD
<akko> its the one i downloaded from xubuntu.com
<akko> watching it with mpv would help but i don't think i'll be able to teach a 60yo how to do that XD
<Unit193> Fair point, I missed that bit.
<akko> im not sure what she plans on doing with this tbh, but wew
<doubledutch> Good evening
<doubledutch> I'm apparently a Xubuntu user now and I absolutely love it.
<doubledutch> I've been linux'ing for about 22 years
<doubledutch> I had a small set of requirements for a project - figured since the HDD in my laptop is the same as something we will be using for the project, it would be perfect...
<doubledutch> There were some contenders, but Xubuntu being 32-bit (18.04), able to see mmc storage, able to see our scratchbuilt wireless cards flawlessly, just works
<doubledutch> Thanks all
<akko>  if you don't need support i think you'd be better off sharing your experiences in #xubuntu-offtopic XD
<doubledutch> Thanks!
<xu-help64w> Hello, I'm having a problem with the lock screen....it keeps locking me out after two minutes even though the settings are set to "never"
<xu-help64w> Can anyone help me out?
<jarnos> I wonder why xfce4-screensaver is started even if I have unselected it in Sessions and Startup dialog in 20.04?
<brainwash> jarnos: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16223
<jarnos> Ok, so developers took away possibility to choose which of the installed screensavers to use and press to use the buggy xfce one.
<brainwash> jarnos: if it is buggy, you can uninstall it
<brainwash> or disable locking via xfce4-screensaver settings
<jarnos> brainwash, disabling does not help in this case. Yes I can uninstall that, but then I am not notified about its updates.
<jarnos> Bug #1880666
<ubottu> bug 1880666 in xfce4-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Suspend does work only after half minute delay." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1880666
<Krock> Hello everyone. Until 20.04, Thunar 1.6.x had alternating row colours: https://i.imgur.com/VQGPFcE.png - was this removed in version 1.8.x? I cannot find any documentation about this
<Krock> There's also no setting in xfce4-settings-editor
<diogenes_> Krock, /j #xfce /j #xfce-dev
<Krock> diogenes_: okay, will try my luck there. Thanks! :)
<TomK> Am trying to install on HD on an old Compaq DesktopSR1265CL.  Boots from USB into live session fine.  Seems to install on HD fine.  But won't reboot from HD.  I tried boot repair process and making /dev/sda partition bootable with fdisk..no luck...can someone guide me through the proper troubleshoot on MBR?
<kgb> TomK: yeah, old computers and xEFI vs. BIOS
<kgb> have you tried your luck with an older LTS build maybe
<kgb> bc otherwise to "fix" this would be a huge pain (as it should work and when it doesn't it can be 1 of 300 things, meh)
<kgb> start from the start and see if you have like the master jumper set on the hdd
<TomK> thank you KGB...when the system boots, if you go into setup,  the bios allows selection to boot from the HDD, or the CDROM, or the USB if its plugged in.  I've done the HDD install, so I remove the USB and it boots from the HDD to a blank screen and flashing cursor.  If I boot from the USB, it loads a live session and give the try or install screen. If I abort at that point, it loads anyway...All this leads me to believe the HDD has the
<TomK>  system installed, but the problem is in the MBR.   fdisk -l shows the primary partition but says its not bootable.
<TomK> This is an old PC  circa -2004.  I'd think some kind of Grub install, config and partition flag could fix but, I'm hardly an expert
<TomK> Next step:  if no more suggestions I'll try an earlier version...
<kgb> TomK: yeah, gotcha.. just, old hardware - i mean, how long has IDE been out of the equation.. i don't know, maybe give it a whirl: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<kgb> it's the way everything is packed into the kernel, who knows what the fix may be - like what grub2 flags you may need, or whatever
<kgb> it's been a couple of years that i threw out everything old to recycling..:) just too much stuff going on, haven't got the time, meh
<kgb> maybe Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx), or Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (Precise Pangolin) something that had been patched and worked on a lot
<kgb> TomK: and, you know, how you write the ISO to usb also.. just see if you can do Rufus under Windows for example
<reverb> Good day, my laptop is making a loud noise + no bootable device error. Sometimes I do enter my grub bootloader and my Linux seems to work fine but my windows is incredibly slow
<reverb> I have tried boot repair
<TomK>    a
<kgb> TomK: i had gone away, did you manage?
<vlada> hello
<doubledutch> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * doubledutch and ubottu welcome vlada by sliding super close to him and ordering three shots
<vlada> If I have a problem with acpi=off with ubuntu 20.04 because of probably missing drivers, would i also have same problem in XUbuntu? Thanks in advance!
<Celso>  /back
